#ubuntu-ko 2010-11-18
<MK-BB> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtovqcYKW2Y&feature=player_embedded
#ubuntu-ko 2010-11-19
<isha_> 안녕하세요
<isha_> 우분투 초보인데 질문좀 받아주실분 찾습니다 ㅠㅠ
<MK-BB> 물어보세요.. 그럼 누군가는 답해주실거입니다
<isha_> 아 내 감사합니다
<isha_> 현재 hp mini 5101 넷북에 우분투를 깔아 사용하고싶은데요
<isha_> 보니까 우분투 넷북용 도 있던데
<isha_> 어떤 걸 까는게 괜찬을까요 ?
<isha_> 일반 우분투 10.04 까니까 좀 느린 느낌이 드네요 ㅠㅠ
<MK-BB> 느리게 느껴지시면 넷북용으로 설치해보세요
<MK-BB> 아니면 alternate 버전을 설치해보세요..
<MK-BB> 조금 가벼울거입니다
<isha_> 보통 넷북에는 넷북용을 까시나요 ?
<isha_> alternate 버전 음 찾아바야겠네요
<isha_> 방금 채널 규칙 읽었습니다. 앞으로 규칙 잘 지키겠습니다.
<Seony^Work> :-)
<MK-BB> Seony^Work 뭐라고 하지ㅏ요
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> ?
<MK-BB> Seony^Work nvm... did u ask that friends bro?
<Seony^Work> about your phone?
<MK-BB> yup
<Seony^Work> they've not answered the phone so far
<MK-BB> hahaha
<MK-BB> if they cover ETF ill pay for the phone
<Seony^Work> that's why they are doing business
<Seony^Work> i'll ask them when they come back to the store
<kbundo> MK-BB 그 버처 서버 말에요
<MK-BB> ?
<MK-BB> 그거 켜짐
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 그건 문제 안됨
<kbundo> xen 으로 구성한건감?
<MK-BB> 아마 그랫을거임
<kbundo> 월 만원인가 ?
<kbundo> 1인 = 만원 ?
<MK-BB> 아뇨
<kbundo> 그럼 ?>
<MK-BB> 15000원 입니다.
<kbundo> 네 ..
<MK-BB> 512MB RM/ 30GB HDD 왜요?
<kbundo> 오케이 !!!
<MK-BB> 램 512업하면 12000+ 됨
<kbundo> 아니 서버 공부 할사람들에게 권하려고
<MK-BB> 하드 30GB 더하면 2만원+
<Seony^Work> 누구 서버?
<kbundo> 오케이
<MK-BB> Seony^Work nvm
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 서니옹
<Seony^Work> MK-BB, 돈 때문이 아니라 xen 구성하는 거나 좀 물어보려구요.
<MK-BB> Seony^Work 제서버 한분이유
<isha_> synergy 설치중인데 우분투 10.04는 리눅스 1.3.4  x856.deb 파일을 받아야 할까요 ? 궁금합니다.
<Seony^Work> MK-BB,  울 가게에 데탑 가상화 좀 해볼려고..
<MK-BB> Seony^Work 그냥 openvm으로 해요 그게 살듯
<Seony^Work> isha_, deb 파일 받아서 더블클릭하시면 설치 가능합니다.
<isha_> 답변 감사합니다.
<MK-BB> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJNz7AZfUTU
<MK-BB> Seony^Work: 거기서 폰그냥 새로 가입할게요
<MK-BB> 받아줄래요?ㅎㅎㅎ 커미션 seony옹이 챙기는거임?
<Seony^Work> 뭘 받아요?
<MK-BB> 내가 ETF 내구 새로 한다구요
<Seony^Work> 내가 해줄 수 있으면 벌써 해줬죠.
<MK-BB> 거기서 자꾸 ETF안냐내주려구 하면
<MK-BB> 티모빌 커스터머 서비스 전화해서 한번 딜해볼가
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 오히려 그게 더 가능성 있겠네요
<Seony^Work> customer care 애들이 은근히 안되는거 많이 해줘요
<Seony^Work> 내 생각엔 걔네들도 커미션이 있는 듯
<MK-BB> ㅂ번호 줘봐요
<Seony^Work> 18009378997
<MK-BB> thanks
<MK-BB> 지금 통화중
<kbundo> isha 시너지 그냥 우분투 꺼 설치하시와요 ^^;
<kbundo> 우분투는 웬만한 오픈 프로그램 다 가지고 있답니다
<Eugene_Home> hi
<MK-BB> 붉
<MK-BB> 내가 좋아하는 쇼 Nikita 안했다는
<Eugene_Home> ??
<MK-BB> 이쁜여자 보려구 했는뎅.
<Eugene_Home> ....
<MK-BB> 아 Eugene_Home 트윗아디가 origin2k 흣?
<Eugene_Home> nea..
<MK-BB> Eugene_Home: 이쁜여자 fighting bad dudes.. so hot!!
<Eugene_Home> ...
<MK-BB> she is skinny and sexy
<Eugene_Home> MK-BB, 는 아직어려.....
<Eugene_Home> (너무 말라도 안좋은데.... 부끄 +_+\
<MK-BB> 20대임 -_-)
<MK-BB> 어리지는 않은
<Eugene_Home> 망으롷 며쬬라 ?
<Eugene_Home> 만으로 며짤 ?  우쭈쭈...
<Eugene_Home> .
<Eugene_Home> 짤린줄 알았네 ;;
<MK-BB> -_-)
<MK-BB> 만으로 20임
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<MK-BB> Eugene_Home 아... 9시 10시 타임이였던..흣
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Eugene_Home> MK-BB, 9시 10시 타임이 무슨 뜻인지 이해가 잘 ;;
<Eugene_Home> lexlove, 님 하이
<MK-BB> -_-)
<MK-BB> Seony^Work: what should i ask tmobile?
<MK-BB> .
<DummyLogic> 하이루...
<DummyLogic> 분도님!
<DummyLogic> bundo: 님!
<DummyLogic> 수아파파님도 계시네요ㅕ...
<MK-BB> 하이
<DummyLogic> 네 하이!
<MK-BB> DummyLogic 진짜 IDC 가주시거임?
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DummyLogic> 갈수도 있음.
<MK-BB> 그럼 분도님한테 전화해두라구 하게요
<DummyLogic> 가까운데 못 갈 이유가 없음
<DummyLogic> 전화번호 있어요
<DummyLogic> IDC전화번호
<DummyLogic> 아직도 그 서버 해결이 않ㅎ된거임?
<MK-BB> 전 IDC에 직접 한게 아니라...아는사람 통해서라.-_-)
<DummyLogic> 아!
<DummyLogic> 저두 그래요..
<MK-BB> 가산? ㅎㅎ
<DummyLogic> 제가 거기에 아시는 분 한분 서버를 넣어 놨거든요
<DummyLogic> 네.. 가산...
<MK-BB> bundo 핑
<DummyLogic> 불러도 대답이 없는 분도님!
<MK-BB> KIDC? ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 전화해보세요
<MK-BB> 아마 또 드리키고 있으실거임
<MK-BB> Seony^Work 해결됬심
<MK-BB> 후후훟ㅅ
<DummyLogic> 그런데 그 서버 아직도 작동 불능이에요?
<MK-BB> ㅇㅇ
<DummyLogic> 음 심각하문...
<DummyLogic> 심각하군...
<MK-BB> 쿼리로 말걸게요
<DummyLogic> 네
<DummyLogic> MK-BB: 님! 한글이 깨져서 보임
<MK-BB> 이제 안깨질거임
<MK-BB> Seony^Work: 핑
<MK-BB> Seony^Work: 핑
<sen_x> semosi_XP: 가내 두루 평안하시옵소서~
<MK-BB> -_-
<semosi_XP> 감사
<Kim_Il-sung> 안녕!
<Kim_Il-sung> 내가 김일성을 영원한 리더입니다.
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> Seony
<MK-BB> 답나옴
<MK-BB> tmobile 에서 customer loyalty dept 가있더군요
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 거기에 말하니 안되는것도 해주던
<Seony> 그래요? 거기서 뭐래요?
<MK-BB> mytouch4g 공짜로 줌
<Seony> 헛~!!!
<MK-BB> 나 너내 버리구 애티티 가련다 이랬더니
<Seony> 오... 역시 말 잘하면 막 퍼주는 미쿡...
<Seony> 근데 그게 customer care니까 가능한거지, retail store에서는 절대 불가능한 거에요
<MK-BB> [03:07:08] <Kim_Il-sung> 빌어먹을, 나쁜년! 취소 내게 금지!
<MK-BB> [03:07:25] <Kim_Il-sung> 이 돼지!
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> [03:07:45] <Kim_Il-sung> 난 어떤 규칙을 당신에게 똥 덩어리 깨지 않았어요!
<MK-BB> 아주
<MK-BB> 구글 쓰는게 보이구만
<Seony> 그래도 번역기를 써서라도 말을 하려는 게 기특하네
<MK-BB> [03:09:44] <Kim_Il-sung> 똥 덩어리, 우리는 곧 파시스트 국가를 없애 버릴거야!
<Seony> MK-BB: 그럴 땐 이렇게 말해줘야죠. "whatever"
<MK-BB> [03:10:28] <Kim_Il-sung> 제국주의 돼지, 미국 그건 네 엉덩이를 열 받네니다!
<ameridumb> 당신이 취소 금지 " Kim_Il-sung"을 주실래요?
<ameridumb> 그가 어떤 규칙을 어긴 게 아니에요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ameridumb> 제발!
<Seony> MK-BB: he wants some
<sen_x> "웰컴투우분투"를 예약구매해야하니... 담배를 쫌 줄여야겠군요 :) 6갑
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다 ^^
<Seony> 오늘 날씨 좀 이상한데요... 번개에 천둥에...
<MK-BB> 아 이새끼 미친놈 아냐
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 그러게 왜 밴 시켜요
<Seony> 그냥 조용히 타일러서 내보내지
<dfsgdfsg> 그만 나를 발로
<dfsgdfsg> 그만 나를 발로!
<Seony> 그냥 타일러서 내보내라니깐 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> Seony 님이 하세요 전 그런 참을성 없심
<dfsgdfsg> 왜 북한을 싫어하나요?
<Seony> MK-BB: 킥 해요 그러면 ㅋㅋ
<dfsgdfsg> 사회주의는 자본주의보다 낫다.
<dfsgdfsg> 한국 반도 애국 북한에 속해!
<MK-BB> 그냥 무시하자
<MK-BB> ㄹㄹ
<Seony> MK-BB: 그냥 냅두면 알아서 나갈 거에요. 원래 반응이 없으면 나가게 되어있어요
<dfsgdfsg> 당신은 우리가 비무장 지대를 건너 때 우리를 무시하지 않습니다 모든 억압하는 자본가를 죽여 버려!
<dfsgdfsg> 그냥 자네가 개를 아들을 기다립니다.
<dfsgdfsg> 백두산은 우리에게 가까운, 그래서 우리가 더 순수 한국인입니다.
<dfsgdfsg> 당신은 방금 바닥, 엉덩이에 앉아 똥 있습니다.
<dfsgdfsg> 한국, 똥의 나라.
<dfsgdfsg> 왜 당신은 진정한 한국인을 무시입니까?
<dfsgdfsg> 당신은 남부가 너무 답변을 무서워하고 있습니다. 겁쟁이.
<MK-BB> Seony ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 나갔다
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 서니옹, 왠지 앤드로이드 지른게...
<MK-BB> ㅈㄹ못한거 같은
<Seony> 왜요?
<MK-BB> logmein 도 되요?
<Seony> what's that
#ubuntu-ko 2010-11-20
<MK-BB> 흠
<hanbin973> 빅뱅이론 9화 좀 글타 =.=;;
<ssss> hu
<ssss> hi
<ssss> hi
#ubuntu-ko 2010-11-21
<hanbin973> 음냐 ㅋ
<hanbin973> 으음;; 왜 사람이 한명도 없을까요
<hanbin973> 엠파시로 들어오니 lexlove 님 한분만 계시네
<lexlove> ^^
<lexlove> 그래요? 많은데
<hanbin973> 엑스챗으로 들어오면 멀쩡한데, 엠파시로 들어오니 =.=;;;
<lexlove> ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> HanIRC 같은 경우 서버 4군대 다 찔러봐도 저 혼자 #ubuntu 에 있습니다.
<hanbin973> 앜;;;
<lexlove> 3명의 관리자, 총 21명 있습니다
<lexlove> 뭔가 오류가 있나봐요
<hanbin973> 엠파시가 이상한가봐요;;
<lexlove> 즉 자리비움인 사람은 표시되지 않는 오류같은거???
<hanbin973> 그건 잘 모르겠네요
<lexlove> 다른거 쓰세요 ^^
<hanbin973> 쓸데없는 잡 프로그램 지우고 디폴트로 돌아갈려고 했드만 정말 힘드네요 ㄷ;
<lexlove> 제 컴이 쓸데없는거 없는 상태네요. xchat와 smplayer 밖에 없어요
<hanbin973> ㅎ
<hanbin973_> d
<hanbin973> 음... 렉스러브님 제외하고 아무분이나 한마디 해주세요 ㅜㅜ
<hanbin973> 제대로 보이나 안보이나 테스트 해봐야할 것 같네요
<lexlove> ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 저도 자수 했다가 왔어요
<lexlove> 잠수
<lexlove> 일요일 아침이라 모두 자고 있지 않을까요??
<hanbin973> 휴;;
<hanbin973> 후;;;
<han9k> 안녕하세요?
<MK-BB> -_-)
<kbundo> 쩝 난 왜 다 보이징
<MK-BB> 뭐가?
<bundo> MK-BB http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=69743#p69743
<bundo> 한빈이 방세 받아
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<han9k> 리스트에 사람요?
<bundo> 예스
<han9k> 다른분 네트워크 문제 아닐까요.. 서버랑;
<bundo> 아요 한빈이 방세 안내서 그런거 같아요
<bundo> 아뇨
<bundo> 헤헤
<han9k> 하하..
<bundo> 아버님 아프신거에요 ?
<han9k> 네.. 전부터 좀 편찮으셨어요.
<han9k> 요즘 아시안 게임 보신다고 마루에 자주 나오셔서 다리에 힘이 풀렸나봐요...
<bundo> 저느 올봄에 어머님 아프셔서 맘고생 무척 했습니다.,
<han9k> 저런..
<bundo> 다행히 심장에 물뼤고 갠찮아 지셨어요
<han9k> 헉?
<han9k> 심장에도 물이 차나요?
<bundo> 네 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<han9k> 뇌랑 척추에만 차는줄 알았네요..
<bundo> 이제 한번만 더 쓰러지시면 힘들지 몰라유 쩝
<han9k> 저희집도 그래서 하루하루가 고비입니다 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 네 ...
<han9k> 오늘 일요일인데 아시안 게임경기를 하네요? 지난 주는 안하더니..
<han9k> 우리 선수들 열심히 해서 메달 많이 땄으면 좋겠습니다 ^^
<han9k> 네이버는 녹화중계는 불여우에서 잘보여주면서 라이브는 안보여주네요. IE쓰라면서 -_-
<bundo> upstart 가 음
<MK-BB> http://team1ab.com/147
<MK-BB> bundo 저링크 확인.ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 마파두부인가요? 먹음직스럽네요 ^^
<han9k> (링크 도방?)
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 제가 야식으로 $40...어치..
<MK-BB> -_-)
<han9k> 헉..;
<han9k> 일식도 아니고 많이 나가네요
<han9k> 인디아나 주에 사시나봐요?
<MK-BB> 네
<han9k> 블로그(?) 구경 중입니다 ㅎㅎ;
<MK-BB> 네.. 마음것하세요.ㅎㅎ
<bundo> MK-BB 울집으로 하나 시켜죠
<bundo> 점심먹어야징 쩝
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 3인분
<MK-BB> 제가 먹은게 3ㅇㄴ분님
<han9k> 하하
<han9k> 대도시라 비싸군요 -_-;
<han9k> 한국 같으면 요리하나 시키면 군만두 10개 서비스인데요 ^^;
<bundo> 참 인천은 간짜장에 계란후라이 줍니더
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 오~
<han9k> 분도님 인천 사세요?
<bundo> 부산일부 하고요
<bundo> 네 인천 입니다.
<han9k> 네..
<bundo> 요즘은 서울서 술 더 마십니더 1/5 쩝
<bundo> 어제 환양대 대단하더군요
<bundo> 한양대
<han9k> 사람 많이 왔나요??
<bundo> 참석자는 적었습니다.
<bundo> <-- 저 사는 곳은 구글에서 "강분도 다구가능 지역"으로 검색 됩니다.
<han9k> 아.. 닭강정 파는 곳이랑 가깝네요 ㅋㅋ;
<bundo> 하하 네
<bundo> 신포동 가깝습니더
<han9k> 동인천에 몇번 가봤습니다 ^^;
<bundo> 근데 닭강정은 주안 제일시장쪽이 더 맛이 납니더
<bundo> ^^;
<han9k> 네 그쪽가서 먹어요. 줄이 길지만 기다린 보람이 있죠.
<bundo> 이제 서울 지리가 조금 눈에 들어 오는중입니더
<bundo> @,.@
<han9k> 저는 가끔 오는 저희 동네도 몇년마다 바뀌어서 타도시 같은데요 -_-;
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> bundo 게심?
<MK-BB> holywar.hanirc.org 이나 ddos.hanirc.org으로 접속하세요
<bundo> why?
<MK-BB> 아마 purple죽은듯
<bundo> WJq
<bundo> 쩝
<bundo> 그럼 접속 안할려 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 저도 퍼플 접속 안되네요
<lyuso> .....;;;
<lyuso> 저도....
<MK-BB> Seony^Work holywar 쓰세요
<MK-BB> 해외에서 접되요
<Seony^Work> MK-BB, 나도 접속 안할래요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> MK-BB, holysh*t이면 접속 할라고 했는데 ㅋ
<MK-BB> 내가 holyshit.stfu.kr 으로 연결해줄가요?
<lyuso> 성스러운 전쟁 서버 접속중인 류소군입니다.
<MK-BB> Seony^Work ? ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 에휴 영화 보고 나서 일해야징
<MK-BB> ㅇㅇ화보실래요?
<bundo> 우분투 전시 부스 용 홍보 패널 ...ㅠ,.ㅠ 쩝
<lyuso> 써니님 안녕하세요...... 오래간만이네요....
<MK-BB> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2511269/The%20Expendables%20R5%20AC3%20XViD%20-%20IMAGiNE.smi
<MK-BB> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2511269/The%20Expendables%20R5%20AC3%20XViD%20-%20IMAGiNE.avi
<bundo> 나 볼 영화 20개 밀렸심
<MK-BB> bundo 선물
<MK-BB> 저영화 맘에 드실거임
<bundo> 거의 앞만 보고 안봄
<MK-BB> 실버스턴..인가
<bundo> 애휴 그거
<MK-BB> 그친구 나오구 제이슨 스타덤..
<MK-BB> 아노드
<bundo> 앞보다 가 지운 거임
<MK-BB> 뭐 이연결..흠
<bundo> 유치 극 달림
<Seony^Work> lyuso, 넵 안녕하세요. 오랫만입니다. 바쁘신가봐요
<bundo> 섬 가서 조지는거 잖수
<bundo> 아놀드도 잠깐 나오고 ..
<lyuso> 프로젝트가 2개이고.... 여러 시험들도 준비되어 있어서 많이 바쁜 편입니다.
<Seony^Work> 흐... 나도 숙제 해야되는데 이번 주에 휴일 껴서 왜이리 하기 싫은지...
<lyuso> 그러게요......=ㅅ=
<MK-BB> Seony^Work 접속안할거임?
<Seony^Work> long holiday라서 괜히 마음이 들뜨는군요.
<Seony^Work> MK-BB, 좀있으면 퇴근이에요. 그냥 냅둘래요
<lyuso> =_
<MK-BB> 아흠
<lyuso> 조금 쉬어야 겠습니다.
<MK-BB> Seony^Work 앤드로이드 루팅할줄알아요?
<Seony^Work> 아뇨. android에는 관심 없음.
<bundo> 아흐 3시당
<bundo> 굴 사러 가야 하는데
<bundo> 보쌈용 쩝
<MK-BB> -_-)
<MK-BB> Seony 아 앤드로이드 어케 관리해야할지 걱정
<Seony> 왜요? 관리도 따로 해줘야되요?
<MK-BB> 앱같은거 설치해야하자나유.
<Seony> MK-BB: 그거 알아요? 이번에 나오는 갤럭시 탭, 딜러가 사갖고 오는 가격이 $499 인가...
<MK-BB> 와.. 싸다
<MK-BB> -_-)
<Seony> $599 인가 암튼 그래요. 비싼 거 아니에요?
<MK-BB> 그거나 봐서 하나 사약ㅆ군요
<Seony> Gizmodo에서는 완전 쓰레기라고 평가했는데.
<MK-BB> 맞아요
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 그래서 전 아이패드를 지를생각
<Seony> 뭐 android는 관심이 없으니꺼.
<Seony> 아이패드는 만족하고 있어요.
<MK-BB> 아이패드 사서 서니님 약올려야징
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭘 약올려요?
<MK-BB> 후훗... 막... 약올릴거임
<MK-BB> 아이폰4 땡스지나구 나올지도.-_-)
<Seony> MK-BB: http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/MyMacs/06.JPG 이거?
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 아이패드도 샀어요?
<MK-BB> -_-)
<Seony> 한참 됐는데 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 맥빠가 설마 안살리가 있겠어요?
<MK-BB> 돈 은근히 많다니까
<MK-BB> -_-)
<MK-BB> 없다구 하면서도 살거는 다사
<Seony> 밥 굶어도 나오는건 다 사야되서 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 짱이심
<Seony> MK-BB: 실은 넷북 팔아서 샀어요
<MK-BB> 나도 밥굶고 사볼까요?
<MK-BB> 그럼 서니님도 살수있을듯.ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 넷북 팔고 저번에 그 노트북 나한테 산거있죠? 그거랑 합쳐서 샀어요.
<MK-BB> 1달에 식비만 1000불 가까이 나오는듯. -_-)
<Seony> 울집 한달 생활비네 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 카드가지구 사먹는데 보니까 천불 나오던
<Seony> 인제 이번에 맥북프로만 사면, 진정한 맥빠 완성!
<Seony> 애플 제품 종류별로 하나씩 다..
<MK-BB> $1500이면 한달 제 기름값...
<Seony> 헐... 어딜 그리 돌아다니길래 기름값을 그렇게 써요
<MK-BB> 기름을 93 이상넣어야하거든요
<Seony> 그래봐야 뭐 얼마나 차이난다고.
<MK-BB> 어쩔때는 93 넣구 110 넣어주는..ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 아주 차가 쌩쌩해유
<Seony> 하와이는 기름값으로 한 달에 300불 이상 쓰면 아마 영업사원인줄 알껄요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> MK-BB: http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/11/19/angry_birds_maker_apologizes_for_android_fragmentation_issues.html
<MK-BB> Seony: 한번 필업 하는데 100불 인데요 뭐
<Seony> 거기 기름값 갤런에 얼만데요?
<MK-BB> 93 은 뭐 $3.30~$3.5 가는듯
<Seony> 음... 비슷한데.
<Seony> 본토가 확실히 땅이 크니까 그런갑다
<Seony> 하와이는 운전해서 1시간 가면 멀어서 어떻게 사냐는둥 말 많은데..
<MK-BB> 여기는 30분은 가깝다는 소리
<MK-BB> 한 1시간 가면 아 조금 거리있다 ..
<MK-BB> Seony 아 아이폰4만있으면 맥빠겠내요
<MK-BB> 제가 지금 아이폰4가있다구 하면 뭐라구 하시겟나요?ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭐 아이폰2g 있으니까 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 헛... 진짜요?
<MK-BB> 생길찌도 모르는
<MK-BB> 땡스 지나고 봐야답나옴
<Seony> 오... 좋겠다. ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 생기면 양심적으로 찔려서라도 드려야할듯.ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 기다려볼께요.
<Seony> 기프트카드 받게되면 그거 받아서 바로 맥북프로 사고,
<Seony> 폰 생기면... 폰 받고나서 맥북프로 사야지 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 기프트 카드해봤자 50-100일텐데
<MK-BB> -_-)
<Seony> 그래도 없는 아이폰을 만들어낼 수는 없잖아요
<MK-BB> 마음 찔림..
<MK-BB> 아이폰4 생기면..
<MK-BB> 가지구 싶긴한데.. 약속했구.... 기대하실테구.흣
<MK-BB> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 고마워요
<Seony> 근데 아직 확실한 거 아니잖아요
<Seony> 1주일 더 기다려볼께요
<MK-BB> 아 아이팟터치 살까
<MK-BB> 아이팟 터치 받지 않어요?
<Seony> 아이팟터치는 하나 살만해요. 기계가 꽤 좋더라구요.
<Seony> 그거 프로모션 할 때만...
<MK-BB> Seony 그거..... 맥북사면 나오지 안남요?
<Seony> 다 주는 게 아니라 프로모션 할 때만 줘요
<MK-BB> 나오면 달라구 하려구했는데.ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 나도 받으면 하나 주고싶은데 프로모션 언제 할지 몰라요
<MK-BB> 나도 굶고 맥북프로 질러볼까
<MK-BB> 내가 1달굶으면 답나오는데
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> MK-BB: apple 물건은, 하나 사면 계속 사게 되요
<Seony> 중독성 있어서, 필요는 없는데 "꼭 사야돼" 하고 머리 속에서 자꾸 환청이... ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> Seony 저 굶으면 살도 빠지구 좋겟는데요
<MK-BB> -_-)
<MK-BB> 서니님 약도 올리구
<MK-BB> 두달굶어서 맥북프로 사야겟군요
<Seony> 맥프로 12코어 사면 약올려도 됨. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 어차피 맥북프로 좀있으면 사니까.
<MK-BB> 그래볼까요
<Seony> 맥프로 12코어 얼만지 알아요? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 4천불이에요
<MK-BB> 주식팔아서 그냥 15000짜리 지를까?
<Seony> 5천불이네 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 서니님을 약올릴깡..ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 주식팔아서.ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그럼 맥프로 12코어에 램 16기가 업그레이드 하고, 시네마 디스플레이 27인치 듀얼로 구성하고 그래픽카드 듀얼로 달면 만불 나오겠네. ㅋ
<Seony> 울 와이프가 나 취직하면 맥프로 12코어 사준다는데 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 와이프분 허리 휘겟내요
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 아 맥프로 12코어... 보니 $16,000
<MK-BB> -_-)/
<MK-BB> 스팩쩝
<MK-BB> 차팔아서 사버릴까
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 풀업?
<MK-BB> 넵
<MK-BB> 챂팔아서 살까요
<Seony> 맥 유저들끼리 하는 얘기 중에서,
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 맥프로 제일 좋은거 하나 사면, 한 2년간은 컴퓨터가 뭐가 나오든 CPU가 뭐가 나오든 신경 안쓰고 살 수 있대요 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 6년도 가능할듯
<Seony> 그 정도로 성능이 괴물이라던데요 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> Seony 핑?
<MK-BB> .
<twinsen_x> 린시티 맛배기로 해봤는데 http://www.flickr.com/photos/imgnpic/5189772836/  심시티4 플레이어 블로그를 보니 ^^ 역시나 심시티4가 우분투 네이티브로 잘 되는 날이 왔으면 바램이 생기는군염 http://blog.daum.net/_blog/BlogTypeView.do?blogid=0JiRT&articleno=8887514#ajax_history_1
<fudoyusei> 질문이요;;
<fudoyusei> 웹하고 DB 연동할 수 있는 툴 아시는 분좀요...
<MK-BB> phpmyadmin?
#ubuntu-ko 2011-11-14
<BarkingFish> Good morning, jasonjang
<jasonjang> hi~
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> I'll find IME page and introduce 2 U.
<BarkingFish> thank you
<jasonjang> good moning ! yemharc
<yemharc> good morning Mr.jasonjang ~
<razGon> 안녕하세요?
<jasonjang> <BarkingFish> 안녕하세요. 여기 사람이 영어니까, 제발?
<jasonjang> <BarkingFish> I'm sorry, I don't speak Korean. I translate my request for help.
<jasonjang> <BarkingFish> 저는 한국에있는 내 컴퓨터 타입을 원하지만 영어 키보드 - 난 할 수 없어. 누가 나 좀 도와 줄 래요?
<jasonjang> <BarkingFish> :(
<grr> hi
<yemharc> grr: 어서와요
<razGon> huk!! How do we be able to type in Eng.?
<jasonjang> barking fish 는 영국에 있는 Kubuntu 11.10 사용자 인데...한글 입력기가 필요하답니다. 누가 좀 도와주세요. ibus, scim, nabi 등...저도 노력 중
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 한글 입력이 안된다는건가요?
<yemharc> 언어팩을 설치해도?
<jasonjang> 아뇨, 아직 그 전
<razGon> keyboard layout -change to KOREAN
<BarkingFish> I'm sorry - if it causes trouble that I speak english here, I'll go.
<grr>  /_\;
<jasonjang> Never Mind BarkingFish , U should stay in here. :)
<BarkingFish> ok
<yemharc> jasonjang: 지금 정확한 상황이 1. 쿠분투를 설치했다. 2. 한글 입력이 안되니 방법을 알려달라. 3. 외국인인가?
<jasonjang> yemharc: 예, 전부 맞아요
<yemharc> 네입
<jasonjang> 영국 거주하는 ( 헝가리언? 영국인? ) 외국인.
<jasonjang> 위 1,2,3 말고 손쉬운 IME 가ㅏ 뭐가 있을 까요?
<yemharc> 손쉬운....이라기보다 사실 한글 입력기는 저게 다일겁니다 (...)
<yemharc> 찾아보면 마이너한게 더 있겠습니다만, 기능적으로도 완성도로도......
<yemharc> 애초에 일어처럼 romanji 입력방식이 없으니까요
<yemharc> 일단 KDE니까.....
<jasonjang> BarkingFish:  HowBou this page NABI : http://wiki.kldp.org/wiki.php/nabi , U can translate 2 ENG.
<jasonjang> 예. yemharc
<BarkingFish> ok
<yemharc> BarkingFish: http://parksk.tistory.com/103
<jasonjang> WOW. very good yemharc
<BarkingFish> :)
<yemharc> You do not have to know the letters of the Universal Pictures
<jasonjang> 딱이다. ㅋ 남자한테 딱이다.
<jasonjang> pp
<yemharc> 말이 저게 맞나요 근데 (...)
<yemharc> 써놓고도 모르겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<BarkingFish> yemharc: 감사합니다
<yemharc> BarkingFish: :)
<yemharc> BarkingFish: 언제라도 도움이 필요하시면 오세요
<jasonjang> yemharc: 머가 맞나?고 물어 본 거요?
<BarkingFish> :)
<yemharc> jasonjang: 아, 위에 제가 영어로 쓴거요
<yemharc> 말이 되는 소린지 저도 모르겠어서요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang>  the Universal Pictures <-- 요 부분만 모르겠어요. 의미는 ㄴ와 닿는데...
<yemharc> 그런가요 으음...
<jasonjang> 알 필요 없어 vs 몰라도 된다. ?ㅋ
<yemharc> 사실 최근 영어공부 중이어서요
<yemharc> 몰라도 된다는 의미로 썼습니다
<jasonjang> 평소 잘 하시드만...뭐.
<jasonjang> 예, 저는 알죠! ;:
<jasonjang> :)
<yemharc> 아우 그거야 떠듬떠듬 번역기의 힘이죠
<yemharc> 여튼 뭐, 의도했던건 "글자 몰라도 그림이면 돼!" 였어요
<jasonjang> 그래도,,,,내가 손 꼽는 사람중 1인에 yemharc 이 들어갑니다.
<jasonjang> 예
<yemharc> 감사합니다 /_\
<jasonjang> 우리 멤버 중에 누가 쿠분투 쓰죠?
<yemharc> 쿠분투는 잘 모르겠는데요;;
<BarkingFish> jasonjang: 난 다시 곧 컴퓨터를 다시 시작합니다.
<jasonjang> 누가 쓰는가 를 떠나서 찬양론자...가 있었는데..
<yemharc> 음;;
<jasonjang> OK. BarkingFish
<BarkingFish> :)
<jasonjang> 뒷담화가 되어버리는 상황이지만, 절케 한글을 배우고 싶어하는데...도와야 겠죠?
<yemharc> 좋죠 :)
<jasonjang> 새벽 4시에...물어보믄 누가 답을 하나? ㅋㅋㅋ 참눼~
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> HDD때문에 난리네요
<jasonjang> 그런데..ㅋㅋ 지금 살펴 보니...keyboard 뿐 아니라 화면까지 한글화 시키는 것이 었네요., yemharc
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ 네
<jasonjang> HDD 기다려야죠 뭐. 할쉅이 지금 사야만하는 사람들께는 큰 부담이지만.
<yemharc> 보통 한글화한다 하면 입력기만 한글화를 바라는 사람은 없다보니...
<yemharc> SSD값도 수요가 몰리면서 덩달아 오를 분위기에요
<drake_kr> SSD는 괜히 HDD 따라갔다가 HDD 공급풀리면 한방에 훅갈텐디.. -.-
<jasonjang> 그쵸
<drake_kr> 1주만에 4배값 됐다가
<drake_kr> 한달쯤 지나니까 반값이네요
<drake_kr> 한두달 있으면 정상화될듯
<yemharc> 한두달 정도로 안되지 않을까요
<drake_kr> 길어야 세달요
<yemharc> 으음...
<drake_kr> 담배좀사야것당
<grr> yemharc: 회사에서 개발용으로 쓰는 EJB 서버 ubuntu로 깔았어요 = =
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 어휴 그런걸 왜 해요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 시키니까.
<grr> 시키니까..
<grr> 문제는 서버도 내가 알아서 만들어야 하고 프로토콜 개발도 알아서 해야해서 - -;
<yemharc> grr: 정치적 목적을 가지고 야근해야죠
<jasonjang> jpds 가 머여요?
<grr> ..
<grr> minicom 은 다 좋은데 터미널 창이 일정 크기도 고정이되네요..
<drake_kr> ipds? ipod distribution server는 아닐테고..
<yemharc> .........
<yemharc> -_-b
<jasonjang> sorry drake_kr "Jpds" eof 처럼 문장이나 등에 쓰이는 약자 인 것 같은데...검색해도 안보이네요. 쩝
<drake_kr> 전혀 감이 안 오네요 ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 그러게 말입니다. ㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 안녕하세여 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 입금완료 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<thorn___> asdfasf
<Seony> hi
<thorn___> 드레카..안녕
<drake_kr> 드레카 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<thorn___> 써니님 안뇽
<thorn___> 녕
<Seony> thorn___: 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> yemharc: thorn___ 님이 그제 뻗으셨던분 ㅌ
<thorn___> 하와이계신다는분..ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 와인색셔츠 ㅋㅋ
<grr> 안녕하세요 /
<drake_kr> 톰캣에서 서블릿 어떻게 굴리죠?
<thorn___> web-xml
<yemharc> 음
<Seony> 음... 맥OSX에 대해 물어보고 싶은데 채팅에서 물어볼 데가 없네요
<yemharc> 제게 물어보세요!! (허세부리기 발동)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 하나 물어볼께요
<Seony> SSD를 쓴다고 했을 때, 시스템 캐쉬 디렉토리를 /dev/null로 걸어버리면 어떨까요?
<yemharc> 그럼 캐쉬는 안 쌓이겠지만, 아마 타격이 클거라 생각하는데요
<Seony> 캐시가 필요없을 정도의 속도를 가진 ssd를 연결하니까 괜찮지 않을까 생각도 하고있거든요.
<yemharc> 아무리 SSD라도 캐쉬를 쓰는거랑 안 쓰는건 차이가 날텐데
<yemharc> 뭣보다 그렇게 되면 단편화가 좀 심하게 일어나지 않을까 싶네요 (SSD의 물리적(?) 단편화 현상)
<Seony> ssd의 성능저하는 쓰기-정확히는 rewrite-에서 오는 것이고, 어차피 읽기만 하는 것은 수명과 상관없으니...
<thorn___> 드레카..일단 내가 다시한번 해보고..물어보는게 좋겠어..
<Seony> 단편화는 ssd하고는 상관없지않을까요?
<yemharc> 그게 저도 정확히는 모르는 상태입니다만
<yemharc> SSD가 기존의 마그넷 방식과는 좀 틀려서
<thorn___> 드레카??
<Seony> 아... ssd 살려니 왜 이리 고민이 큰건지...
<yemharc> Trim이라던가 하는 기술들이 필요하다고 하더군요. 안 그러면 디스크 수명이 극단적으로 짧아진답니다
<Seony> OWC에서 나온 Extreme Pro 6G 라고 하는 제품 240GB짜리 살려고 하거든요...
<yemharc> 참고로 Trim은 인텔 기술. 현재 대부분이 이 기술 적용되어 있습니다. 고가형은 더더욱
<yemharc> 음
<Seony> OWC가 원래 맥 전용 주변기기 판매업체인데, 이번에 여기서 세계 최강 스펙의 ssd가 나왔어요...
<Seony> 읽기가 초당 550메가에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 SSD만 쓰실거 아니라면 굳이 그렇게 고용량(=고가)를 사실 필요가 있나 싶어요
<yemharc> 같은 전송속도라도 저용량이면 훨씬 저렴해 지잖아요
<Seony> 저도 그렇게 생각했는데, 지금 현재 하드에 딱 170기가 차있어요.
<Seony> 더 이상 뺄 수가 없거든요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 으음
<yemharc> 아이맥에 다실거죠?
<Seony> 아뇨. 맥북프로요
<hilu> 저 우분투10.10구할방법없을까요?
<Seony> 아이튠즈 30기가에, 사진 10기가, 라이브러리 30기가...
<yemharc> 그럼 차라리 외장하드를 쓰세요
<Seony> 스토리지용 서버는 별도로 쓰고있어요. 그래서 차라리 ODD 빼고 거기에 HDD를 달까 생각중인데...
<yemharc> hilu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/
<Seony> 그렇게 쓸려니, 뭘 옮겨야할지도 잘 모르겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> mp3랑 아이폰앱은 옮겨도 될 거 같은데...
<yemharc> 으음.....
<yemharc> ......너무 많아서 고민이군요
<Seony> 음... 난 뭐한다고 170기가나 쓰고있지
<Seony> 아... 패러럴즈 윈도우가 30기가..
<Seony> 패러럴즈야 말로 ssd에서 써야할 물건이니...
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그건 동감합니다
<Seony> Peak Data rate이 559mb/s 네요.
<Seony> 사실 돈은 있어요. 단지 좀 "하드" 사는데 지출이 좀 과한게 아닌가 싶어서...
<yemharc> 그것도 동감해요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> SSD라는게 진짜...... 좋은걸 알면서도 "아... 이런데까지 이렇게 투자해야 하나" 싶기도 하고......
<Seony> odd 떼어내고 지금 쓰는 하드 붙여 쓰는 것도 괜찮을 것 같긴 한데...
<Seony> 근데 대부분 유저들이, 투자하면 생각이 바뀔 거라고는 하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그것도 동감해서 문제죠.......
<yemharc> 다 문제야~
<Seony> 음... 아 고민되네
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아움
<yemharc> 저야말로 진짜 고민되네요
<yemharc> 아이맥이냐 맥에어냐
<Seony> incompressible data rate이라는 수치가 479mb/s 나오는데... 이것도 장난 아니더라구요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데 이렇게 빠른 게 필요있을까도 싶고..
<yemharc> 사실 일반적 사용자라면 전송속도 평균 150만 나와도 (......)
<yemharc> (업/다운 이런거 안 가리고 통틀어서요)
<Seony> 좀 더 싼건 incompressible data rate에서 208/235 나와요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> peak data rate은 556/523
<Seony> 뭐 이 정도 스펙만 해도 어마어마하죠. hdd에 비하면...
<yemharc> 사실 200정도만 되도 충분하긴 해요
<yemharc> 이게 일정 수치 이상이 넘어가면
<yemharc> 줄줄이 레이드 아닌 이상 진짜 콤마 몇 초 차이라
<yemharc> 사람이 못 느낀다는군요
<Seony> 음... 그렇긴 하네요.
<Seony> 2초에 뜨나 1초에 뜨나 어차피 눈 깜빡할 새이니...
<yemharc> (참고로 낸드플래쉬 SSD 20개 레이드 연결하고 포샵 60개 띄우는데 0.7초)
<jasonjang> 앗쒸. 그게 멕 질문여요 Seony 저 버럭., 깜놀했네요. ㅋ
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> jasonjang: ㅋㅋ 아뇨. 맥 질문은 캐시 디렉토리를 null로 옮겼을 때의 성능변화를 물어본 거였어요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 농담이지만, SSD 좋은 거 사려한다..는 자랑질 아녀요? 또 버럭. ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 좋은거 산다고 자랑한다기보단 살려고 하는데 뭘 살까 고민한다는 거죠
<jasonjang> 저도 yemharc 생각과 같이 다른 문제 있을 것 같아요.
<jasonjang> testing
<yemharc> 근데 다른거 이전에
<Seony> 아... 제일 비싼거 살까, 아님 적당히 싼거살까도 고민이고..
<Seony> 너무 비싸니까 덥석 못사겠어요
<yemharc> 시스템 캐쉬만 아니면 사실 사용에 문제는 없어요
<Seony> 240GB 가격이면 솔직히 노트북 한대값인데...
<yemharc> 예를들면 브라우저 캐쉬 안 쓴다고 문제가 일어나거나 하진 않듯이요
<jasonjang> 항상 최선/최고 보다는 1단계 아랫것이...가성비..젤 좋더라고요
<jasonjang> yemharc: 저도 같은 생각!
<yemharc> jasonjang: 맞습니다
<yemharc> 원래 S급보다 A급이 최고죠
<yemharc> 괜히 하이엔드 vs 메인스트림인것이 아닙니닷!! ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 하지만 vaio z139 시리즈는 사고싶죠?
<yemharc> 에이~ 이미 망한 회사걸 왜 사요
<yemharc> 에어를 사고 말지
<Seony> jasonjang: 저도 그렇게 생각했는데요, 최고랑 1단계 아래꺼랑 가격차이가 3만원 밖에 안나요
<jasonjang> 에게...3만 차이면 최고로 해야죠. 당연히..
<Seony> 120기가짜리는 5만원 차이 나구요...
<Seony> http://eshop.macsales.com/shop/SSD/OWC/Mercury_6G/ 이 물건이거든요
<jasonjang> 아~
<jasonjang> 120g +1
<Seony> 벤치마크 결과에서 "아주 우수한" 물건으로 평가받은 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 맥유저들한테는 유명한 회사인데... 한국에서는 잘 몰라서...
<jasonjang> ide 방식의 ssd 60g 는 10불 하는 군요
<jasonjang> 10~30불
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그거는 hdd보다 더 느린 경우도 있어요
<jasonjang> 엥, wp ckrdh
<jasonjang> 엥 제 착오. 옙
<imsu> Seony jasonjang 안녕하세요
<Seony> 하이
<imsu> Seony: 코드 보셨습니까 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 봤어.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 동작은 잘 되던가요? ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> imsu: 안녕~~~세요~
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 근데, 스택을 이해 못해서 물어본 게 아니라
<Seony> 스택을 어셈블리로 동작시킬 때 코딩을 몰라서 물어본 거였어.
<imsu> 그거 소스 대로 어셈을 짜면 되는데요 ㅋㅋ
<thorn___> 톰캣에서 포트번호바꿀때 어디서 하나요?
<Seony> 근데 그거 gcc 기준이잖아..
<imsu> 어차피 돌아가는건 똑같아요
<Seony> 아... 그 소스를 참고하고서...
<imsu> 네
<Seony> ㅇㅋㅇㅋ
<imsu> 그 소스 그대로 visual c 에다가 넣어도 동작해요
<Seony> 어차피 노트북으로 하는 일이 웹서핑하고 문서 작성하고 음악 듣고 코딩하는 정도니까... 좀 싼거 써도 될듯 싶다..
<Seony> 아 그래?
<imsu> 네
<imsu> 어차피 c 언어
<imsu> 그 소스 가지고 하나씩 하나씩 디버깅 해보세요
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅋ
<imsu> WORD32 = int
<imsu> 이거만 해 논거라 따로 다를건 없어요
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> Seony: 저도 지금 수업에 쓸 코드를 작성해야 하는지라 쿄쿄쿄
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 한번 해보시고 이해 안가시면 말씀해 주세요 ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> imsu: 무슨 과목
<jasonjang> ?
<Seony> ㅇㅋ
<imsu> jasonjang: 이산수학이요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> -..-
<imsu> 으음?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 밥 먹고 합/삽시다~  고래고래
<Seony> [스크린샷 by Seony]: http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/screenshots/SunNov132011171944.jpg
<Seony> yemharc:  DaisyDisk로 분석 중 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> jasonjang: 맛나게 드세요 ^^
<razGon> 점심 먹고 왔습니다.
<razGon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon> 아.. 오후가 점점 조용해 지네요.
<razGon> 바쁘리라 생각하고 책 안가져 왔는데 말이죠..쩝..
<razGon> 책봐야 하나?
<razGon> 질문이 있는데요. VNC로 PDF파일[500메가짜리]을 보는게 리소스 적게 먹을까요? 아니면 그냥 보는게 적게 먹을까요?
<razGon> 흠흠.
<razGon> 안녕하세요?
<kgpa1> .....?
<kgpa1> ........ ........
<Seony> Hi
<kgpa1> ..
<kgpa1>  ..
<kgpa1> hi
<razGon_ssh> I can't type the KOREAN
<Seony> how about reading? 읽는건요?
<razGon_ssh> How can i do It?
<yemharc> razGon_ssh: ibus쓰시나요?
<razGon_ssh> write in KOR once, please.
<razGon_ssh> nono It's SSH connection
<Seony> razGon_ssh: 읽는건요? Can you read Korean?
<razGon_ssh> nono I can.
<razGon_ssh> I will rejoin with another way
<razGon_ssh> see again..^^;
<Seony> ok
<razGon> 리하이요.
<razGon> 제 짧은 영어 실력을 잘참고 보셔서 감사합니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그 정도면 잘하시는거죠..
<razGon> 헉....ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 윈도우나 윈도우에서 ssh로 접속하신 거면, 접속하신 터미널 에뮬레이터에서 한글을 지원해야하거든요...
<razGon> 그나마 글로쓰니 그런거죠. 말로 하면 well...이라는 말이.ㅎ
<yemharc> putty를 추천합니다
<Seony> 근데 서버의 콘솔에서 접속하신거면, 콘솔에서 한글을 쓸 수 있는 작업을 하시면 됩니다.
<razGon> 아.. 그러면 putty한글판으로 받아야 겠군요.
<Ponics_Beginner> yemharc: / 밀옹~!
<Ponics_Beginner> yemharc: / 밀옹옹옹옹~~~~!
<razGon> 방금전 영문 putty 에서 irssi실행시켰는데 그러네요.
<razGon> 한글판으로 고고싱.ㅋ
<yemharc> Ponics_Beginner: 안녕하세요 :)
<yemharc> 오랜만에 뵈요
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 어여 전번과 소속 회사 이름과 부서 이름을 말해주삼!
<razGon_SSH> ... ...?
<razGon> 역시 한글이 안되는군요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon> 써지지도 않고 보이지도 않고.
<yemharc> 으읭?
<yemharc> Ponics_Beginner: 무슨일 있으신가요?;;
<yemharc> 아, 혹시 devon?
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / ㄴㄴ OLC 사이트 리뉴얼 기념으로... 1~2줄 짜리 체험기 같은거 하나 써달라고..
<yemharc> 아하;;
<yemharc> 아 그러고 보니
<yemharc> olc 이제 유료화 된거죠?
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 머 부분 유료화... 컨텐츠에 따라서... 아직은 무료.. ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 네 그거요
<yemharc> 전 솔직히 환영이라서요..
<yemharc> (제가 강의를 할건 아닙니다만... 실력도 안되고)
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 쩔어~! 역시 유명인사는 뭐가 달라도 다르다능...
<yemharc> 여튼 어느정도 '돈도 돼야' 사람이 모이니까요
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / ㅇㅇ 머 아무튼 한번 전화 갈것임... 그때 공손히 매우 친절히 전화 잘 받으삼... 공돌틱 하게 전화 받지 말고.. ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아
<imsu> yemharc: 오 강의 하시는거에요? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이제 리눅스도 지원하나요?
<yemharc> imsu: 아뇨아뇨 무리무리
<imsu> 으음? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 하나 해죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 제 실력에 무슨 강의에요
<imsu> 강의는 실력이 아니라 말빨? 이래 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 설레발만 쳐도 돌 맞고 쫒겨납니다
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 에이~ 겸손은 무슨 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 명강사 밀옹~!
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹의 명강의를 듣고 싶어 하는 1인
<razGon> cheayuncho_cli: 안녕하세요?
<razGon> 원격데스크톱관리자 터미널에서 설정할 수 있는 방법없나요?
<yemharc> razGon: 무슨 말씀이신지>?
<jasonjang> razGon: putty 는 한글판이 아니라 UTF-8 encoding 을 찾으세요
<jasonjang> Ponics_ Beginner: 안녕하세요
<razGon> 옙
<jasonjang> 원격데스크톱관리자 터미널에서 설정할 수 있는 방법 있어요
<razGon> 오 어떻게 하나요?
<jasonjang> 멀요?
<razGon> 원격데스트톱관리자.
<jasonjang> 풉, 원격데스크톱관리자. 실행을 어찌하냐고요? 질문이 넘 넓으셔서...
<jasonjang> 실행? 설정? .무슨 설정이요? :)
<upgradeksh> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> 안녕하세요
<upgradeksh> ubuntu-ko 채널이 있었군요 ;;;;
<upgradeksh> x220 에 11.10 desktop 32bit 사용하고 계신분 계신가요?
<upgradeksh> 앗 질문을 해놓고 팅겨버렸습니다 ㅠㅠ
<jasonjang> ㅋ
<jasonjang> 그 사이에 아무도 답 없으셨어요
<Seony> x220이 뭐에요?
<upgradeksh> 죄송합니다 lenovo x220 모델입니다
<jasonjang> 모델명
<Seony> 아... 노트북 모델명이군요....
<jasonjang> 누가 몇 명 쓰긴 하던데....
<jasonjang> 이 체널엔 없나봐요?!
<upgradeksh> ㅡㅜ
<imsu> upgradeksh: 안계시나본데요 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 헛.. 재순형님.. 넙죽..
<Ponics_Beginner> 형님 왕림 하셨습니까...
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 재순형님께 어여 인사 드리삼!
<yemharc> Ponics_Beginner: 이미 아침부터 계셨는데요;;...
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 그렇치? 어쩐지.. 재순형님께서 계신것 같더라... 그럼 사람불러.. 사람불러야데... <-- 개콘 긴급회의 버죤...
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 잠시 리붓요
<razGon> jasonjang: 죄송합니다. 갑자기 환자가 들이닥쳐서요. 질문이 짧았군요.
<razGon> SSH상에서 원격데스크톱관리자의 설정이 가능한지가 질문입니다.
<razGon> gui상의 터미널에서는 vino -preferences라고 하면 뜨긴 하던데말이죠.
<hilu> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon> 안녕하세요?
<hilu> 안녕하세요
<razGon> 후...다시 조용해졌군요.
<hilu> 저 좀 물어볼게 잇는데요..
<razGon> 우루루 오다가 우루루 가시는.
<razGon> 예
<razGon> What can i for U.
<hilu> 우분투 10.10 어디서 다운받을곳없을까요?
<razGon> ? 우분투 사이트에서 못받나요?
<yemharc> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/
<yemharc> 이거 아침에도 링크 드렸던거 같은데....
<hilu> 들어가봤는데 잘못찾겠더라구요 10.4는 있는데..
<yemharc> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<hilu> 감사합니다.정말~
<razGon> 그냥 받아지는데요.
<razGon> ㅎ
<grr> open suse 설치중.. 외도의 길 (...)
<KD> 하이루~
<razgon|> 흐흐
<razgon|> 헉...
<razgon|> 재접할께요
<razgon|> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_OpQ> 오늘이야말로 가을날씨네요.
<razgon_OpQ> 가을남자되는 군요
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냐...
<Ponics_Beginner> 유명강사 밀옹~!
<juhkl> l
<thorn___> ??
<thorn___> java ee 깔면, java se 도 포함되서 깔린것이라고 봐도 좋을까요?
<thorn___> 드레카 있니?
<thorn___> 사용법이 서툴어서, 무례할수도 있겠지만, 양해바랍니다.
<thorn___> 아까 질문한것이 있는데, java ee 를 다운받아 설치했다면, java se 도 설치가 된것일까요? 아니면 java se 가 설치되어야, java ee가 설치되는것인가요? 후자였던 기억이 있는데..말입니다.
<imsu> drake_kr: 계십니까 ㅎㅎ
<thorn___> 임수님 반갑습ㄴ다.
<imsu> thorn___: 안녕하세요 ^^
<thorn___> 드레카님.. 답좀...부탁드립니다.
<thorn___> java ee 를 다운받아 설치했다면, java se 도 설치가 된것일까요? 아니면 java se 가 설치되어야, java ee가 설치되는것인가요? 후자였던 기억이 있는데..말입니다.
<thorn___> 자바ee 는 se 설치해야만 설치가 되는거였던가요?
<imsu> Seony: 오늘은 그래픽 드라이버를 교체하여 잘 되는지 확인하는 날입니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_Beginner> 써니옹 / 겁나 반갑심더~!
<Ponics_Beginner> 써니옹 / 엉엉..
<Seony> Ponics_Beginner: 안녕하세요. 오랫만입니다. ㅎㅎ
<thorn___> javax 라는 것이, lib 폴더에 없다면, java ee 설치가 안된것일까요?
<thorn___> 처음부터 지우고 다시 해봐야하겠습니다..  다들 안녕히 계십시요..
<imsu> thorn___: 저도 잘 모르는 내용이라 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<thorn___> 네,,그랬군요..ㅎㅎ  다음에 뵈요..
<imsu> 네 ㅎㅎ java ee 라는게 뭔가요?
<thorn___> 자바 설치 버전이 두종류인데.. se  버전과, ee 버전이 있어요..
<imsu> javac 이랑 관련된건가요?
<thorn___> jsp 나 서블렛을 하려면 java ee 가 필요하죠..
<imsu> 음~ 모르는 내용이네요 ㅋㅋ javac 는 설치해봤는데 ;;;;
<thorn___> javac 는 자바파일을 컴파일 하는것인데,  그건 기본적으로 자바설치시에 있는것일테고..
<imsu> dd
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<thorn___> java ee 설치가 se 설치가 되어있을경우만 되는 것이였는지..기억이 가물해서..말입니다..
<imsu> 전 원체 자바를 싫어.. 아니 몰라서요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 고생하십숑 ㅎㅎ
<thorn___> ㅎㅎ,무슨일 하세요?
<thorn___> 실례되는 질문인가요?  ㅎㅎ 그럼 어디에 관심있으신지 여쭤도 될려나요?
<thorn___> 아까,,그래픽설치테스트 하신다는데..하드웨어쪽 일하시나봐요?
<jasonjang> 긍께; ㅋㅋ razGon vino 의 *어떤* 설정을 조정할 필요가 있어요? 아까 드린 제 답은 "됩니다" 였고요 ^^; 좀 더 자세한 내용은 이 쪽을 참고 하시길~
<jasonjang> 갔군! razgon. 쩝
<jasonjang> thorn___: 답이 없으면, 상대가 다른 일을 보고 있거나, irc 창을 못 보고 있거나, 답을 모르거나, 등등 이며 무시하는 것이 아닙니다. <-- 쯤은 알죠?
<thorn___> 아까..규칙을 읽어봣어요..
<jasonjang> 옙, 감사! 오해 없으시길 ㅎ
<thorn___> 오해는 안하고 이해도, 하는데..좀 효율이 떨어지는 대화방식같다는 생각이 들기도 합니다.
<jasonjang> ^^
<jasonjang> 경우에 따라선 구글신 보다도 강력하답니다. :)
<thorn___> 요즘같은 시대에,,그 뭐시냐.. 스카이프같은 대화창 열고 하면 어떨까 하는 생각이 있읍니다.
<thorn___> 사실 어느분이 대화를 참여가능하신지 몰라서...마냥 모니터보기가  시간낭비라른 생각도 듭니다.
<thorn___> 아직, 제가 irc 를 잘몰라서일수도 있으니 이해구합니다.
<jasonjang> 예, 여기 계신 많은 분들이 이해 합니다.
<thorn___> 감사합니다.
<thorn___> 저도 다른일이 있어서, 잠시 나가봐야할것 같애요..좋은대화 감사합니다.
<jasonjang> 질문 던지고...딴 일 보고 있으면 답을 아는 사람이 thorn___ 또이름을 섞어서 답을 하면 소리듣고 와서 보면 됩니다. 그쵸? irc 다 그래요
<thorn___> 아..네,,알겠습니다.
<thorn___> 답해주시는 분께 감사드리고, 저역시 아는것은 답할준비하도록 하겟습니다. 그럼 이만..
<jasonjang> 그런데, java 체널이나...또는 좀 더 인원 많은 체널로 가서 묻기를 권합니다.
<thorn___> 아..그런 채널이 있는가요?  어떻게 들어가죠?
<jasonjang> 급하다면 말이죠 ^^;
<thorn___> 검색으로 irc 자바채널 이러면 될려나요?
<jasonjang> 음... 여기 글자 입력줄에 /list 로 찾아 보거나 또는 #java 또는 으로 검색해고요
<thorn___> 아..그렇군요..
<thorn___> #java
<jasonjang> 아뇨. irc 중에서도 freenode 서버에 접속후 여기는 #ubuntu-ko 체널이쟎유~!
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 간단히 설명하면
<jasonjang> 그후 채널 접속 명령은 /J(oin) #java
<yemharc> 한irc니 freenode니 있는데 이건 바꿔 말하면
<jasonjang> 섭
<yemharc> 스카이프 대화방, 구글 그룹챗 같이
<yemharc> 각각 다른 '서비스'고요
<yemharc> 각 서비스마다 같은 이름의 채팅방이 있을 수 있는겁니다
<Seony> 저도 irc가 효율이 떨어진다고는 생각 안해요...
<thorn___> 채널 자체를 바꾼다는게..잘 이해가 안되는데요. 어디서 바꿀수 있을까요..여기는  우분투니까..  프리노드라는 채널로 가라는 말씀이신가요?
<Seony> 즉각적인 응답이 와야할 필요는 없으니... 즉각적인 응답이 필요한 분들이 바로 레드햇을 구입하는 것과 같은 이치...
<Seony> thorn___: 여기가 프리노드라는 서버구요, 서버 내에 수천개의 채널(채팅방)이 있습니다. 딴데로 동시접속 하시면 됩니다.
<thorn___> #java
<thorn___> #join java
<Seony>  /j #java 하시면 됩니다.
<thorn___>   /j #java
<thorn___>    /list
<jasonjang> thorn___: 입력줄에서 /j ##java 해 보세요. ##2개
<jasonjang> 거 자바 체널은 독특하게 ## 을 두게 붙이네?!요~
<thorn___> 음..위에 태그로 채널이 변경되네봐요?
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<jasonjang> 여기 우분투-코 ...외에 또 다른 대화방에 동시 접속 되는 겁니다. thorn___
<thorn___> 아..그렇군요..
<jasonjang> jincreator: 안녕~~~
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<thorn___> 근데,, /list 명령은 맞나요?
<jasonjang> 예
<thorn___> 입력창에  /list 하니까 아무반응이 없네요..
<Seony> 음... list 명령 금지되어있지않나요?
<jasonjang> Seony: 되요.
<jasonjang> thorn___: /help 해서 보세요
<Seony> 그렇군요... 출력방식이 옛날이랑 달라졌나...
<thorn___> 글쎄요..반응이 없네요.. 파이어폭스라서 그런가요?
<jasonjang> 화면을 잘 살펴 보면...있습니다 . thorn___
<thorn___> 첫칸을 띄고 하면 그냥 입력되고,, 붙이고 쓰면 반응이 없고..
<Seony> 음... 맞게 나오기는 하는데, 검색되는 채널수가 6,000개가 넘어가네요.
<yemharc>  /list -YES
<jasonjang> _abc_> Is there an actual substitute for javax.comm ? I cannot locate any downloads on Sun/Oracle for it, only third parties. There is also the open source equivalent RxTx which I use and works. Any ideas on the politics of the vanishing of javax.comm ? 이라고 어떤 사람이 질문을 했음
<jasonjang> 사실...위 처럼 글 옮기는 거, 에티켓 어긋나는 일인데...쩝
<thorn___>  /list -YES
<Thorn____> hi, little thorn
<Thorn____>  /help
<Thorn____>  /list
<thorn___> 속도문제인가?  왜 먹통이 될까요?
<jasonjang> thorn___: 지금 확인해 봤더니...
<jasonjang> thorn___: 지금 확인해 봤더니..##java 체널은 프로노드 서버에 등록한 사용자만 입장 가능 합니다.
<imsu> thorn___: 전 IT분야가 아닙니다 큭큭
<jasonjang> 긍께; ㅋㅋ razGon vino 의 *어떤* 설정을 조정할 필요가 있어요? 아까 드린 제 답은 "됩니다" 였고요 ^^; 좀 더 자세한 내용은 이 쪽을 참고 하시길~
<Seony> imsu: 혹시 Dajikstra algorithm에 대해서도 알아?
<imsu> 네
<jasonjang> razGon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=eaedf2240fb52b38a31231a021d6cfb4&t=266981&page=2
<imsu> 그게 BFS 였죠 아마?
<Seony> BFS?
<imsu> 아 DFS였나?
<imsu> 아 헷갈려  ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그게 뭔데?
<imsu> 가르쳐 주면서도 헷갈려요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Breath first search
<imsu> depth first search
<Seony> 음... 그냥 최단경로 찾는 알고리듬인데.
<imsu> sp
<imsu> 네
<imsu> 두 가지 방식이에요
<imsu> 기본적인 원리가 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아...
<Seony> 수업시간에 졸아서... 나중에 따로 봐야지 하고서 넘겼는데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 거기다가 가중치를 두고 찾는 것중에 하나가
<imsu> Dajikstra algorithm 이거 ㅋㅋ prim's algorithm 도 있을 텐데요
<Seony> 뒤에껀 아직 안했어.
<imsu> dajikstra 이게 레벨 서치를 위주로 하는거고
<imsu> prim's 이게 우리가 미로 찾듯이 쭉 가봤다 막히면 다시 돌아오는 그런 알고리즘 일겁니당
<Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> dajikstra 요놈은 그래서 트리에서 보신다면 1단계 2단계 레벨들끼리 찾아보는거에요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아마도? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Seony: http://chiwoos.tistory.com/5
<imsu> prim 거는 쭉 가보는 거죠
<yemharc> 아래 코드는 필요없고 위에 (1) (2) 요렇게 된거만 보시면
<yemharc> 충분할겁니다
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 그건 아까 봤어.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 필기한 내용이 이해가 안가서...
<imsu> 제가 드린거 아님 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> yemharc: 링크 감사합니다. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> prim은 http://goo.gl/imsI8
<Seony> imsu: 쿼리
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냥...
<Ponics_Beginner> 아놔.. 절때로 반갑지 않은 야근을 위한 저녁.. 아놔..
<Ponics_Beginner> 소화가 안된다.. >,.<
<jasonjang> ㅋ 마감 때라 바쁘죠? Ponics_
<Ponics_Beginner> 재순형님 / 눼... 아주 하루 하루가 다이나믹 합니다...
<jasonjang> 에구 ㅋㅋㅋ 거 존칭이 과 합니다. 듣는 사람 =보는 사람 편안하게 해 주세요~! ㄷㄷㄷ
<jasonjang> 퇴청 합시다~
<razGon> 안녕하세요?
<razGon> 저녁잘드셨는지요?
<sehoon> 안녕하세요 뭐좀여쭤볼려고하는데 우분투  최신판을 요번에깔게되었는데요 학교공부때문에 무선인터넷이 검색되긴하는데 막상 비밀번호 치고 잡을려고하면
<sehoon> 잡히질않네요..ㅠㅠ 뭐따로 드라이브를 받아야되는지 ... .. 다들바쁘실텐데 혹시 보시면 답변좀부탁드릴께요
<razGon> 질문있는데요.
<razGon> vnc로 암호설정하려니 기본키모음 설정해야 된다고 해서요.
<razGon> 이거 안뜨게 할수 없나요?
<Seony> razGon: ps ax |grep gnome-keyring 하신다음에요,
<sehoon> 라즈곤님 저기 혹시 우분투 이거 무선인터넷 검색되긴하는데 잡히질않는데 어떻게해야되지혹시아시나여?
<Seony> gnome-keyring-daemon이라고 나오는 프로세스 아이디를 Kill 해주세요.
<Seony> razGon: 그런 다음, /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon 파일의 이름을 변경해주시면 됩니다.
<Seony> razGon: 해결되셨나요?
<razGon> 프로세스 아이디 형식이 어떤거죠?
<Seony> 맨 앞에 붙는 숫자에요
<razGon> 1325 1411
<Seony> 1411은 혹시 grep -- color gnome-keyring이라고 적혀있죠?
<razGon> 이거 kill은 어떻게 하나요?
<Seony> 그럼 kill하시는 건, sudo kill -9 1325 하시면 됩니다.
<razGon> 아니요 그건 6718
<razGon> 잠시만요
<Seony> 그러면 둘다 킬하세요
<razGon> 옙
<Seony> 그런 다음 데몬실행파일 이름만 바꿔주시면 됩니다.
<razGon> 뭘로 바꾸는게 좋을까요?
<Seony> 저는 뒤에 .bak 붙였어요.
<Seony> gnome-keyring-daemon.bak
<razGon> 아하!
<razGon> 옙
<razGon> 재로그인하겠습니다
<razGon_cui> 다시 들어왔습니다.
<razGon_cui> 감사합니다. 이제야 안정화 되었습니다.
<razGon_cui> Seony^Server: thank you!!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 잘 해결되셨나보네요.
<razGon_cui> dP
<razGon_cui> 예.ㅎ
<Seony> 한 가지 주의하실 점은, keyring 패키지가 업데이트 되면 파일이 다시 생기니까
<Seony> 업데이트 후 컴퓨터 쓰시다가 그런 대화창이 또 뜨면 방금 했던 걸 반복해주시면 됩니다.
<Seony> 그리고, 그거 하고 재부팅은 안하셔도 되요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_cui> 아...ㅎㅎ
<razGon_cui> 시험해보구 싶은게 있어서 그랬습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_cui> 감사합니다.ㅎ
<Seony> 아 그랬군요.
<Seony> 암튼, 방금 알려드린거 메모하셨다가 나중에 업데이트 되면 또 해주시면 되요.
<razGon_cui> 불의의 재부팅상황에서 어떻게 반응하는가에 대한.
<razGon_cui> 옙
<razGon_cui> 확실히 쓰긴 그놈이 편한데요.
<Seony> 익숙하다 라는 점이 무서운거죠.
<Seony> 제가 군대 제대하고 나서는 GNOME이란 게 등장해서 쓰기 불편했었죠. 입대 전에는 WindowMaker라는 게 대세였거든요.
<razGon_cui> 리소스땜시 신경써서 그런지 LXDE를 올려서 씁니다만. 좋은게 터미널과 파일관리자.
<razGon_cui> 아.
<razGon_cui> 그리고 브라우저는 크로미움으로
<razGon_cui> 흠... 역시 터미널의 위력이란.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 근데 크로미움이랑 크롬이랑은 다른 건가요?
<razGon_cui> 예전에 하이텔의 느낌이 강하군요.
<razGon_cui> 뭐 거의 비슷하다고 합니다.
<razGon_cui> 패키지 관리자에서 크롬했는데 그게 검색이되서 그것으로 설치 했습니다.
<Seony> 아 그렇군요...
<Seony> 구글에서 크롬 다운로드해서 설치하시고나면, 그 이후부터는 패키지 관리자로 업데이트가 가능합니다.
<razGon_cui> 그렇군요.
<razGon_cui> 데스크탑은 어느것이 좋을까요?
<Seony> 뭐가요?
<razGon_cui> 흠,,, lxde. xfce.gmnome
<razGon_cui> 이런거요
<Seony> 데탑이라면 그놈이 나을 거 같은데요. 어지간히 구형이 아니라면요...
<Seony> 아... 하드웨어의 데탑을 말씀하시는 게 아니군요.
<Seony> 아무래도 쓰기 편한걸로 보자면 그놈이 낫겠죠. 6개월마다 업데이트 되는 활발한 개발주기도 그렇고...
<razGon_cui> 예^^
<Seony> LXDE나 XFCE 쓰는 분들은 그놈3쉘이니 하는 것들 그냥 침만 흘려야하잖아요. 아닌가 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_cui> 그놈으로 돌아가야.
<Seony> Back to GNOME ㅋㅋ
<razGon_cui> 옙
<Seony> (사실 Back to the Mac 이라는 애플의 마케팅 구호입니다)
<razGon_cui> 구관이 명관이네요.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 그놈
<drake_kr> 그러고보니 전 gnome desktop 환경을 별로 써본적도 없는데 좋아하지 않는군요 뭐지 -.-
<Seony> 재부팅합니다.
<razGon_cui> 그러구보니 뷸편하긴 하지만 주로 하는 건 인터넷 보는 거 외에는 거의 다 터미널로 되네요.
<razGon_cui> 함 오픈박스로 구동해볼까요?
<razGon_cui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_cui> 재접하겠습니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 또빡쳐
<Seony> 리붓
<razGon_OpBx> 후...
<razGon_OpBx> 생각보다... 설정이 겹치고 빠지는게 있네요.
<drake_kr> 아배불러
<razGon_OpBx> 오늘은 어떤거 드셨는지요?
<drake_kr> 병천순대요
<razGon_OpBx> 아우!!! 맛있겠다.ㅋ!
<drake_kr> 배불러죽을뻔 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> drake_kr: 근데 터미널 폰트가 개판인데 어느 폰트쓰시나요?
<razGon_OpBx> 아마도 잘아시니 제것에 대해서 조언 잘해주실듯.ㅎ
<drake_kr> 나눔고딕코딩 아니면 dina
<razGon_OpBx> 헉.. 없는 폰트당.
<razGon_OpBx> 폰트는 따로 다운받아야 하나요?
<drake_kr> 나눔고딕코딩은 deb 파일로 제공하는게 있어요
<razGon_OpBx> 네이버 나눔폰트에서 보면 되나요?
<drake_kr> 거기보면 나눔고딕코딩은 프로젝트로 따로 분류되는데
<drake_kr> 자료실에 보면 deb 파일 올려놓은 분이 계셔유
<drake_kr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBftjXVSMNc 쓰레기네
<razGon_OpBx> http://nan1004au.tistory.com/entry/%EC%9A%B0%EB%B6%84%ED%88%AC-naver-%EB%82%98%EB%88%94%EA%B8%80%EA%BC%B4-%EC%89%BD%EA%B3%A0-%EB%B9%A0%EB%A5%B4%EA%B2%8C-%EC%84%A4%EC%B9%98%ED%95%98%EA%B8%B0
<razGon_OpBx> 클라우 컴퓨팅이네요.근데 헐....단말기가 저정도면 10만원해야 되는데
<razGon_OpBx> 말그대로 구글 단말기
<razGon_OpBx> 헉.. 오픈박스 나름 적응 안되네요.ㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> asus 넷북은 20만원대에 구입할 수 있는데..
<drake_kr> 50만원이나 주고 아톰넷북을 뭐하러사..
<razGon_OpBx> 제말이요.
<razGon_OpBx> 차라리 거기에 구글 크롬OS올리거나 가벼운 데비안 리눅스 올려서 크롬플러스 작동시키면 될텐데 말이죠
<drake_kr> 에.. 아니요
<drake_kr> 그냥 조금 더 보태서 아이패드 사는게 낫겠어요
<razGon_OpBx> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> 저는 우분투 패드요.
<drake_kr> 돈없으면 걍 넷북 사쓰고 -.-
<razGon_OpBx> 아마도 이번에 하이탭나오면 그정도 나올듯합니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 삽질은 내인생...
<razGon_OpBx> 헉... 내에게도 가카의 피가?
<razGon_OpBx> 폰트설치했는데요. 그다음은 사용하려면 리스타트해야하나요?
<drake_kr> 아뇨 필요없을텐데요
<drake_kr> 크롬북 53만원 아이패드2 58만원
<razGon_OpBx> 흠... 변경했는데.
<razGon_OpBx> 확실히 보기 편해졌군요.
<razGon_OpBx> drake_kr: 터미널은 어떤것으로 쓰세요?
<drake_kr> 윈도우에서 ssh client로요?
<drake_kr> 리눅스는 x 설치안한 상태로 많이 써요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> 예 그것은 푸티쓰실거 같구요.
<razGon_OpBx> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아뇨 국산 씁니다
<drake_kr> xshell4라고 좋은것 있어요
<razGon_OpBx> 아.
<razGon_OpBx> 그거 다운받아서 써야겠다.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 대신 회사에서 쓰면 안됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> 허거거거.
<razGon_OpBx> 집에서만 가능하다면 의미없는데.ㅋ
<drake_kr> gui라면 배포판에서 지정해주는걸로 쓰는게 가장 좋아요
<razGon_OpBx> 사무실 같은데도 안되죠?
<drake_kr> 뭐.. 안된다고 하기는 하는데..
<drake_kr> 알약도 사무실에서 쓰는거 약관위반이잖아요
<drake_kr> 뭐 비슷한거에요 ㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 안잡아서 그렇지.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 아유
<drake_kr> pc방은 맨날 단속 뜹니다 -.-
<razGon_OpBx> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> 알약은 띄겠지만 이것도 뜨나요?
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 그냥 위임받아서 하는거라
<drake_kr> 알려지지도 않은 프로그램도 다 걸립니다 -.-
<drake_kr> 프로그램 목록에만 몇천개씩 되는데요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_X4sh> Çä
<razGon_X4sh> À̻óÀº ±۾¾·θ¸..¤ФÐ
<drake_kr> 잉코딩 utf8로 변경해주셔야 합니당
<razGon_OpBx> irssi에서 나가기 어떻게 되나요?
<drake_kr>  /exit 던가 /quit 던가 둘중에 하나요
<drake_kr> 둘다 되던가..
<razGon_OpBx> 아그렇게 하면 되는 군요.
<razGon_OpBx> 나름 익숙해지면 오픈박스도 괜찮네요
<razGon_OpBx> 가장 가벼운건 터미널 환경말고 뭐가 있을까요?
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ 전 윈도우 유저임!
<drake_kr> 딱 x만 띄우는 환경이 있긴 한데..
<drake_kr> 터미널이랑 큰 차이가 없고..
<drake_kr> lxde나 xfce 정도가 되겠네요
<razGon_OpBx> 오픈박스는 좀 그런가요?
<drake_kr> 음.. 그건 안써봐서 모르것어유
<razGon_OpBx> 흠.
<razGon_OpBx> 그래도 한글로 안되는 군요.
<razGon_OpBx> 인코딩은 어디서 설정하나요?
<razGon_OpBx> export LANG=en_US.utf-8
<drake_kr> 아ㅣㅇ요
<razGon_OpBx> 이렇게 안하나요?
<razGon_OpBx> 아..
<drake_kr> alt+P 설정에서 굵은글씨로 Terminal 보시면 Translation 있는데 거기서 바꾸는거여유
<razGon_X4sh> 아...
<razGon_X4sh> 바꾸었습니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_X4sh> 이제 되네요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_X4sh> 위쪽에 지구본 모양에 인코팅.
<razGon_X4sh> 이게 굉장히 빠르네요.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 여기도 밀리는 것 없이 괜찮습니다만
<razGon_OpBx> 실은 병원에서 vnc로 하니 밀리더군요.
<razGon_OpBx> freenx로 하려니 설정하는 것도 그렇구. 재부팅하면 다시 못들어가게 되어 있어서요.
<razGon_OpBx> 일단은 그놈으로 설정해서 freenx를 사용해야 겠습니다. 근데 원래 화면에서도 밀리면 좀 그런거죠?
<razGon_OpBx> 다시 그놈으로 돌아가야 겠습니다.
<razGon_OpBx> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_X4sh> 저는 이만 자렵니다.
<razGon_X4sh> 내일 뵈요.
<razGon_X4sh> 아. 이거 정말 좋네요.ㅋ
<razGon_X4sh> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_X4sh> 내가 왜 푸티를 했는지.. 이거 정말 좋은데요.ㅎ
<razGon_X4sh> 내일뵙겠습니다.
<razGon_X4sh> 굳나잇요.ㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 여기는 켜놓구... 굳나잇요.
<lexlove2> 안녕하세요.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2011-11-15
<razGon_OpBx> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_OpBx> 오늘은 오픈박스에서 묶고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냥...
<Ponics_Beginner> 춥.다. 덜덜덜.
<grr> Hi
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<razgon> 안녕하세요?
<drake_kr> 적축왔다
<razGon_OpBx> ?
<razGon_OpBx> 적축이라뇨?
<razGon_OpBx> ㅎㄸㄷ
<drake_kr> 아 어제는
<drake_kr> 하드 케이스 나갔네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> 허거거.
<drake_kr> 본체는 안 나가서 다행입니다
<razGon_OpBx> 저 질문이 있는데요.원래 freenx는 원래 있는 계정을 사용하는게 아니라 가상계정 만들어서 돌리나요?
<razGon_OpBx> 다행입니다.
<drake_kr> freenx는 제가 모르겠군요
<razGon_OpBx> 흠흠.. 역시 cli의 대가.
<razGon_OpBx> 어제 하드케이스 나간게 혹시 부서져서 그런건가요?
<drake_kr> 부서지진 않은것 같아요
<razGon_OpBx> freenx같은 경우는 문제가 가상계정으로 돌려서 터미널 열었는데. 이상한게 뜨더니 안되요.
<jasonjang> 여러분 안녕?
<razGon_OpBx> jasonjang: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_OpBx> jasonjang: 제질문에 대답해주실수 있으신지요?
<jasonjang> Work^Seony: Seony^Server: 우분투 11.10씨디가 네덜란드에서 한국으로 도착했다네요! 오늘 내일 손에 쥘 수 있겠네요.
<jasonjang> razGon_OpBx: 질문 못 봤어요. 저 질문이 있는데요.원래 freenx는 원래 있는 계정을 사용하는게 아니라 가상계정 만들어서 돌리나요? <--------- 이거요?
<razGon_OpBx> 예
<jasonjang> vnc 계열인가요?
<razGon_OpBx> 프리엔엑스는 vnc처럼 있는 계정으로 원격데스크톱연결을 하는게 아니라 전혀 다른 방식으로 접근하는 거 같아서요
<jasonjang> or vino?
<razGon_OpBx> 그게 잘....^^;
<jasonjang> 아뇨., 같은 방식으로 알고 있습니다. 한번 써 본지가 오래됐네요
<jasonjang> 제가 어떤 이의 freenx 블로그를 하나 소개해 드리께. 잠시만요
<razGon_OpBx> 프리엔엑스를 연결하면 가상계정을 생성해서 작동하더라구요.
<razGon_OpBx> http://blog.naver.com/minji222/150094601041
<razGon_OpBx> http://holosys.tistory.com/22
<razGon_OpBx> 이거요.
<jasonjang> 소개 드리려는데, 소개를 받았네요. ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 참고를 여기로 했습니다. 근데 이상하게 접속이 되서요.
<razGon_OpBx> 잠시 점심먹고 오겠습니다. 실례.^^;
<jasonjang> 114 = 저 통화중
<drake_kr> 재부팅합니다
<jasonjang> razGon_OpBx: 제가 즐겨 찾기 해 놨었는데...=소개하려던 블로그는 없어졌네요. 하지만, freenx와 vnc 는 같은 방식( 뭐가? ㅋㅋㅋ) 입니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 점심먹고 왔습니다
<razGon_OpBx> jasonjang: 감사합니다. 다시 한번 확인해 봐야 겠습니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 근데 오픈박스 정말 가볍네요.
<razGon_OpBx> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> 느끼는 거지만 설치는 서버로 올려 놓구 사용하는 건 데스크탑처럼 사용합니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 채팅단말기.ㅋ
<jasonjang> 그나저나 22살 젊은 이가 왜 자살을...했을까? 으~...
<razgon_FNX> 흠.. 다시 연결합니다.
<razgon_FNX> 이거도 괜찮군요.
<razgon_FNX> 그놈에서 이렇게 연결해 보는 것도 .
<razgon_FNX> 22살 젊은이가 자살이라뇨?
<jasonjang> 뉴스 못 보셨군욧! diaspora 창업주..
<razGon_OpBx> 아놔.. 앞날 창창한데.
<razGon_OpBx> 젊은 날에 좌절을 못이겨서 그런가?
<jasonjang> 아직 좌절 단계는 아니죠? 좌절이라고 하더라도....암튼 아직 오리무중입니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 그렇죠.
<razGon_OpBx> 여러가지 어려움을 타진할 방법이 있었을텐데 말이죠.
<razGon_OpBx> 프리엔액스 상에서는 안되는게 많네요.
<razGon_OpBx> 뭔가 문제가 있는듯.
<razGon_OpBx> 실행은 되긴하는데 말이죠.
<jasonjang> 차이..를 굳이 따지자면, freenx 가 조금 빠르지만, 지원 안되는 것이 몇 가지 있을 수 있다...는 정도
<razGon_OpBx> pdf문서 보기 하려는 데 안되요.
<razGon_OpBx> 솔직히 문서와 웹 . 채팅을 위한 클라우드랄까요?
<razGon_OpBx> 그게 다인데 말이죠./
<jasonjang> 왜요? 원격 관리..등..용도야 많겠죠!! ㅎ
<Work^Seony> freenx가 윈도우-리눅스간 화면공유 프로그램인가요?
<jasonjang> 화면 공유도 됩니다만...마소 윈도는 지원 안되요
<razGon_OpBx> vnc같은 건데요. 보안이 좀더 잘되고 반응속도가 빠릅니다.
<Work^Seony> vnc보다 빠른가봐요?
<Work^Seony> 보안이 잘된다는 건 어떤 의미에요?
<jasonjang> freenx가 보안은 더 좋다고 말할 수 없어요. 빠른 것은 여러 명이 얘기했어요.
<Work^Seony> 음... 어차피 ssh -X가 있으므로.. 저한테는 별로 필요는 없겠군요..
<razGon_OpBx> 그런가요? 키를 받아야 해서 그렇긴 한데요.
<razGon_OpBx> ssh -x?
<jasonjang> vnc = equal
<razGon_OpBx> 흠. 검색을 해야 겠군요.
<Work^Seony> razGon_OpBx, ssh -X 하시면 원격지에 있는 윈도우 어플리케이션을 ssh 프로토콜로 불러올 수가 있습니다.
<jasonjang> vnc 도 키 인증 되요. 편의상 생락할 뿐
<Work^Seony> 저는 비번 걸어놓고 쓰는데요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> razGon_OpBx: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_remote_desktop_software <---- 총 정리
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_OpBx> yemharc: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_OpBx> 허거거.. 복잡한 내용의 표들만..ㅠㅠ
<grr> Hi
<yemharc> hi
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 회사꼴 좋다
<yemharc> 담당자란 인간이 자기 업무 어찌 하는지 관심도 없고 방법도 모르고
<yemharc> 가서 따지니 "난 모르니 이사한테 물어봐라"
<yemharc> 껄껄
<Work^Seony> 오오... 내가 목표라 하는 직업상 ㅋㅋ
<grr> = =;
<grr> 이래서 항상 녹음기를 켜고 다녀야 하는거...
<grr> ...
<Work^Seony> 나두 암것두 안하고 자리만 꿰차고 들어앉아서 월급 많이 받고 그래야되는데 ㅋㅋ
<grr> 술마시면 돈 많이 주는 자리를 꿰차야 하는데...
<yemharc> 연금복권 맞아야 하는데.....
<razGon_OpBx> 멋지네요.
<razGon_OpBx> 아무리해도 잔상이 남네요.
<razGon_OpBx> vnc가 freenx보다 느린이유가 뭘까요?
<razGon_OpBx> 오늘의 연구과제는 freenx입니다.ㅎ
<jasonjang> (숙제는) 니.가 하세요~ (영화 "친절한 금자씨" 어투 버젼)
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> 제가 하고 있습니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 가끔 질문 해드리려구요. 구글링 틈틈히 다다다다
<grr> 아.. 모니터 2개로 후달리네..
<grr> 정말 회사에 PC하나 사서 여러개 박을까...
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 또 뭔가 묘한 주제가 나왔네요
<yemharc> NX vs VNC의 속도차이는 뭐.....
<yemharc> 간단하게 말하면 NX가 더 "높은 레벨" 그러니까 커널같은 low레벨이 아니라 어플리케이션 등의 high레벨에서 동작하는데
<yemharc> 좀 복잡하게 설명하면 NX는 압축된 X11 프로토콜로 통신하고
<yemharc> VNC는 화면을 압축 비트맵 스크린샷으로 연속적으로 찍어 보내는 형식이어서
<yemharc> 결과적으로 컴퓨터의 연산능력이 압축된 X11데이터를 충분히 encrypt/decrypt 할 수 있다면
<yemharc> 속도는 당연히 전송할 데이터가 적은 NX가 빠른거죠
<yemharc> 근데 재미있는건 NX의 원래 목적은 '빠른 가상 데스크탑'이 아니라
<yemharc> 구 ISDN등의 느린 회선에서 원활한 동작을 위해 만들어진 겁니다
<yemharc> 다만 VNC대비 NX의 단점은 데이터의 압축/해제로 인해 연산 오버헤드가 많이 발생한다는 점인데
<yemharc> 간단히 설명하면 CPU 점유율이 하는 일에 비해 좀 높다는 겁니다만, 요즘 컴퓨터 성능으로는 아무래도 상관없습니다
<yemharc> 끗
<yemharc> 또 일하러 갑니다
<imsu> yemharc: ㅋㅋ 고생하십숑 ㅋ
<yemharc> 그리고 http://www.wikivs.com/ 요런 위키가 있으니
<yemharc> versus 관련으로 궁금한게 있다면 한번 뒤적거려 보는것도 재미있을겁니다
<yemharc> 그럼 슈슝
<imsu> 혹시 drake 님 행방을 아시는 분 계신가요?
<imsu> lexlove2: 어랏 안녕하세요 오랜만에 뵙는듯 하네요 ^^
<razGon_OpBx> 후 인제 왔습니다. 환자보구요.
<razGon_OpBx> yemharc: 역시!! 감사합니다!! ㅎㅎㅎ 제가 처음에 vnc를 사용한 이유가 freenx가 점유율을 높여서 문제 였습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> imsu: 하이요.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다.
<jasonjang> 즐 퇴근!! Work^Seony
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵. 10분 후 집에서 뵙겠습니다.
<jasonjang> Work^Seony: 우분투 씨디 한국 도착..얘기 봤죠?? 고맙습니다.
<Work^Seony> 별말씀을요
<Work^Seony> 연락병의 의무잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 그래도 고맙습니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵. 그럼 잠시 후 뵐께요
<razGon_OpBx> 있다가 뵈요.
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냥...
<Ponics_Beginner> 유명강사 밀옹 / 훔.... 큰일 났심.... 지병이 생겨 버림... 밥먹으면 졸리운 무서운 병에 덜컥 하고 걸려 버림... 이 병에 걸리면 시한부 인생으로 길어야 +50년 밖엔 못 산다고 함..
<Ponics_Beginner> 유명강사 밀옹 / 밀옹도 평상시의 건강조심하고 이런 병 걸리지 않토록 건강 챙기삼.. ㅠ,.ㅠ;;; 아.. 나 돋넸넹... ㅠ,.ㅠ;;; 어케해... ㅠ,.ㅠ;;;
<yemharc> 불치병 식곤증을 말하시는거라면 이미 걸려있습니다 (....)
<Ponics_Beginner> 유명강사 밀옹 / 헉.. 이미... ㅠ,.ㅠ;;; 밀옹도 불치병 환자 였심? 서로 희망을 잃지 말고... 힘내서 책상에 엎드려 숙면을 취하는것이 좋을듯... ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냥... 졸립드아...
<imsu> razGon_OpBx: 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> Ponics_Beginner: 전화 받아 주세요~~~~~
<drake_kr> 아웅 사이다 땡겨..
<Ponics_Beginner> 재순형님 / 물건 잘 받았습니다... 패북에도 올려 놨습니다..
<Ponics_Beginner> 재순형님 / 이제 코분투 사무실에 가져다 놓겠습니다.. ㅋ
<jasonjang> 행님아...죽었다니깐요. ㅎㅎㅎ 고맙습니다.
<Ponics_Beginner> 재순형님 / 자주 자주 뵈어요~! 부뷔쥑~! 부뷔쥑~!
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 상암에는 언제 오는거삼 ?
<jasonjang> "행님아" 하면 안면 깝니다. ㅎ ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 그럼 횽아 라고 부르겠습니다.. ㅋ
<jasonjang> ㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 재순횽아~!
<razGon_OpBx> drake_kr: 수많은 글이 있지만 땡기는 단어는 사이다!
<Ponics_Beginner> 재순횽아~! / 가져다 놨숨다... ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 내일가요
<razGon_OpBx> 아웅 사이다 땡겨..ㅎ
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 아.. 내일.. 내일은 내일.. 오늘은 오늘... "좋아요!" 한번 날려주시고...
<razGon_OpBx> 오픈박스도 나름 적응하니 편한면도 있네요. 문제는 스크롤리.
<razGon_OpBx> 스크롤이 문제네요.
<Ponics_Beginner> 유명강사 밀옹 / graudis@gmail.com 임... 언능 찍어서 보내주삼... 뿌잉 뿌잉 이나 V 하면 바로 응징함!
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_Beginner> 유명강사 밀옹 / 또하나.. " 우쭈쭈쭈 " <-- 이런거 하면 바로 응징함..
<yemharc> ......뭐에요 그건 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Ponics_Beginner: 보냈습니다
<Ponics_Beginner> 유명강사 밀옹 / 대충 멘트 써써 보내줘... ex) " 안드로이드 개발을 하고 싶었으나 기초강의등을 찾기가 막막했는데 OLC 센터의 안드로이드 기초 강의가 있어서 많은 도움이 되었습니다. " <-- 머 이런거 좀 메일로 보내봐~! 쫌..
<Ponics_Beginner>  ㅋㅋㅋ. 이거 막판인데... 협회 사람들과 매우우호 찍기 위해서 쌩쑈 하는중.. ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 안보내도되... 이미 대충 적어서 보냈쓰.. ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 아놔... 우분투 커뮤니티 이미지 땀시 협회랑 매우우호 나 확고 찍어야 하냉.. 아놔.. ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> ============ 공지 : 우분투 11.10 CD 가 도착 했습니다. ================
<drake_kr> yemharc: http://iomania.co.kr/frontstore/Item/item_zoom.asp?item_num=1569&catalog_num=103897&mart_id=iomall&level=yes&mother_catalog_num=103895
<yemharc> drake_kr: 임수씨가 지른 그녀석이군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오... 임수 키보드 샀어요?
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 나 심심함... 언능 와서 놀아 주삼...
<Seony> 근데 왜 국방색을...
<razGon_OpBx> 오 기계식 키보드인가요?
<razGon_OpBx> 근데 혹시 군의 앞잡이?
<razGon_OpBx> ^^;
<yemharc> razGon_OpBx: 그게 의무적으로 군대에 가지 않는 나라들은
<yemharc> 대부분 선진국이거나 최후진국인데
<yemharc> 저런 '군용품'이 인기있는건 당연히 여유가 되는 선진국이고
<yemharc> 그런 선진국들은 대부분 군인의 사회적 인식과 지위가 상당히 높고 존경받는 곳이죠
<yemharc> 한마디로 그 사람들 입장에서 밀리터리는 좀 매니악하지만 로망이 있는.....이 되는겁니다
<yemharc> ..................뭐가 좋다고 orz
<razGon_OpBx> 미군 정도면 할만하지 않을까요?
<yemharc> razGon_OpBx: 그래봐야 군대 다 똑같잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 가장 좋은 건 의료가 무료이고 가족도 할인 받는 다는 거죠.
<yemharc> 음....
<yemharc> 전 그런거랑 별개로
<razGon_OpBx> 미국의 의료비는 상당합니다. 그거외에도 혜택이.
<yemharc> 군대 자체의 존재 필요성과는 별개로
<yemharc> 경제적 이유로는 군대는 정치인/평론가와 동급으로 필요없다고 봅니다
<yemharc> 정치인 평론가 군대는 모두 [생산]해 내는게 없죠
<yemharc> (거듭 강조하지만 군대의 존재 필요성은 완전히 배제된 이야기입니다)
<razGon_OpBx> 저도 어느 정도 동의 합니다.
<grr> 오 임수씨 흑축 지르셨군요
<Ponics_Beginner> 아니 이분들이... 우분투 11.10 CD 가 도착했다고 하는데.. 반응들이.... 갱장 하군.. 후끈 달아 오르는군.. ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> grr옹 / 그나저나 왜 세미나 때 안나타나는 거삼 ?
<yemharc> 아오 진짜......
<yemharc> 겔레기 이.........아우........
<Ponics_Beginner> 유명강사 밀옹 / 밀옹~! 22날 상암동에 오전부터 개발자 데이 하는데 오전부터 와서 있을꺼쥐 ?
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 가능할지 잘 모르겠네요
<yemharc> 여유가 되면 쌓인 연차 좀 풀어서 아침부터 가도록 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 오 이 흑축 꽤나..
<drake_kr> 맘에 안들어...
<drake_kr> 훅들어가는게 별로네염 난 걸리는게 좋음
<yemharc> 이놈의 겔럭시S2는
<yemharc> 뭔 전력소모가 이리 심해요?........
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 내일 몇시에 오는거삼 ?
<drake_kr> 안가요
<razGon_OpBx> yemharc: 안드로이드의 전력 관리는 거의 뷁수준이라.
<drake_kr> 아니, 안드로이드 전력 관리나 아이폰 전력 관리나 사실 그게 그건데..
<drake_kr> 애플이 쩌는거겠지요
<razGon_OpBx> 그것보다 애플은 하나의 기기만 관리해서 맞춰서 만들면 되는데요.
<drake_kr> 흑축이 짱임 ^^
<razGon_OpBx> 안드로이드는 여러 기기를 커버해야 되니 그게 문제가 아닐까 생각되요.
<razGon_OpBx> 울마눌 드디어 아이패드 득하심...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_OpBx> 저에게 빨대 꼳아서..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_OpBx> 남편은 싼값에 하이탭 구매하려는데..ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> seony 전 흑축입니다(임수) ^^
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 킁... ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;;
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 내일 바쁜거삼 ?
<yemharc> razGon_OpBx: 이건 전력관리 이전에
<yemharc> 어떻게 하면 2D게임 하면서 AC전원을 물려놨는데
<yemharc> 베터리 없다고 꺼지는지 도저히 이해를 [못]해주겠어서요
<yemharc> 아이폰은 2시간째 꼼수 듣고 있는데 1%도 안 까였는데 말이죠......
<yemharc> (것도 블투 이어폰으로)
<Ponics_Beginner> 유명강사 밀옹 / 놋뿍을 비롯한 빳때뤼 내장형 기기들은 AC 정확히는 AC->DC 로 변환된 전력이 빳때뤼 부터 채우면서 기기에게 전력을 공급하는 구조 이므로.
<Ponics_Beginner> 유명강사 밀옹 / 빳떼뤼가 맛탱이가 가면... 중간에 DC 전력을 말아드심...
<yemharc> Ponics_Beginner: 근데 이거 구매한지 1달 조금 지난 물건인데요 (...)
<razGon_OpBx> 허걱..
<razGon_OpBx> 그건 좀 문제 있네요.
<yemharc> 거듭(?) 강조하지만
<yemharc> 겔S가 아니라 겔S-2!! 입니다
<yemharc> (.......)
<razGon_OpBx> 삼성이 저전력 고선명의 슈퍼아몰레드인데 말이죠!!
<razGon_OpBx> 삼성은 좀. 정신 차려야 할듯.
<yemharc> ......또 꺼졌다
<Ponics_Beginner> 유명강사 밀옹 / 훔... 진작말을 하지 그랬삼.. 쌤쑹제품이라고... 머 그렇다면 충분히 가능한 일이삼... 쌤쑹이 만들면 다르지... 그럼.. 쌤쑹이 손댄건 정상적인것을 못봤심..
<yemharc> 아니 진짜 무슨
<razGon_OpBx> ㅎㄸ
<yemharc> 테스트를 할 수가 없잖앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 허가거.
<razGon_OpBx> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 덧붙여서 아이폰4와 S2 베터리 테스트 보면 끝내줍니다
<yemharc> 통화시간은 걸때 약 30분 정도 더 S2가 오래가고
<yemharc> 받을때는 2분정도 오래 갑니다
<yemharc> 그런데...
<yemharc> 음악재생 2시간 20분 아이폰4 더 감
<yemharc> 동영상 재생(720p) 약 2시간 5분 아이폰4 더 감
<yemharc> (4S가 아니라 4)
<razGon_OpBx> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냥..
<yemharc> 덧붙여서 iOS버전은 다들 베터리 문제 있다는 iOS5......
<razGon_OpBx> 미디어 플레이어로서의 위력은 대단하네요.
<yemharc> 그리고 최근 미국 컨슈머 리포트에서 겔S2를 '최고의 스마트폰'으로 선정
<yemharc> .....했는데
<yemharc> 최종적으로 가장 높은 점수를 받은 부분은 '가격대 성능비'
<yemharc> 아이폰은 '다 좋은데 비쌈' 판정
<razGon_OpBx> 여튼 우리나라 찌라시 들이란.
<yemharc> ....대체 해외서 무슨 덤핑판매를 하고 있는거냐 삼성
<razGon_OpBx> 이건 거의 가카의 FTA랑 비슷한데요?
<razGon_OpBx> ㅎ
<yemharc> 삼성 2011년도 스마트폰 사업부 약 4조원 이익
<yemharc> 영업에 따른 이익률 약 8.4%
<yemharc> 애플 iOS기기 이익률 미공개. 영업상 이익률 약 20~22%
<yemharc> 겔럭시탭 10.1 판매량(x) 출고량(o) 약 500만대
<yemharc> 같은 기간 아이패드2 판매랑(o) 약 5천만대
<razGon_OpBx> 갤탭은 밀리더라구요.
<yemharc> 겔탭 10.1 실 판매량(=실 사용자 구매량) 약 200만대
<razGon_OpBx> 좀더 삼성이 스마트하게 움직인다면 우분투를 껴안으면 됩니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 그러면서 네이버에 압력줘서 다른 브라우저에서도 방송볼수 있게 하고 하면 됩니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 갤탭수준에서 사양을 약간 낮추고 우분투기반으로 하고 다른 컨텐츠 회사에서 협력 받아내면 어느정도 가능하다고 봅니다만
<razGon_OpBx> 그게 가능하겠습니까?
<razGon_OpBx> ㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> 삼성은 일등만 생각하는 놈들이라서 안됩니다.
<yemharc> razGon_OpBx: 무슨소리에요
<yemharc> 삼성은 언제나 2등만 생각합니다
<yemharc> 1등을 생각하는 회사는 저러지 않아요
<razGon_OpBx> 아니요.. 1등만 생각하는 회사 맞습니다. 문제는 2등밖에 안되는 마음씀씀이 땜시.ㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 1등되려고 ㅈㄹ은 하지만 1등이 못되기에 1등만 생각하죠..ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그리고 우분투랑 손잡아도 무리에요
<yemharc> "I love Software"라고 외치자 마자 가장 먼저 하는 일이
<yemharc> 국내 외주에서 더 싼 해외 외주로 바꾸는건데 뭘 바라십니까
<razGon_OpBx> 중소기업 빼오기
<razGon_OpBx> 헉.
<razGon_OpBx> 그것도 아니였군요. 인력빼오기보다 더한 인력 포기하기.헐.
<razGon_OpBx> 목표만 1등이지 행동은 2등이하군요.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 삼성과 인텔이 참여한 tizen리눅스 나온다는데. 이게 성공할까요?
<yemharc> ]실패합니다
<razGon_OpBx> 우리나라 회사들은 과감성이 없어요. 무조건 브랜드식으로.
<yemharc> 사실상 인텔은 별로 관심이 없고
<razGon_OpBx> 저도 실패에 3표입니다.
<yemharc> 삼성은 자신만의 뭔가를 가지고 싶어 하는데
<yemharc> 문제는 '독점적인'걸 가지고 싶어하죠
<razGon_OpBx> 안됩니다. 사상이 바보라.
<yemharc> 그래서 리눅스쪽은 손은 뻗어보지만 맘에 안들어서 버릴겁니다
<yemharc> 그리고 같은 논리로
<razGon_OpBx> 소니가 그랬다가 점점 망해갔죠.
<yemharc> 글로벌 대기업과 손잡는 캐노니컬의 모습도 그저 꿈일 뿐입니다
<razGon_OpBx> 캐노니컬은 인디밴드?
<yemharc> 아뇨 그런 의미가 아니라
<yemharc> 사실 생각해보세요
<yemharc> 안드로이드고 뭐고 좋은데
<yemharc> 굳이 아무것도 모르는 대기업들만 모여서 tizen이니 모블린이니 진행하는거랑
<yemharc> 리눅스 하나만 잡고 개발하고 있던 기업하고 손잡고 모바일 리눅스 만드는거
<yemharc> 상식적으로 어느쪽이 맞습니까?
<yemharc> 손잡고 개발한다고 해서 소유권을 주장할 수도 없는데 말이에요
<yemharc> 그냥 같이 투자좀 해서 개발하고 가져다 쓰기만 하면 됩니다
<yemharc> 근데 안하죠
<yemharc> 대기업 입장에선 맘에 안드는거에요
<yemharc> 돈 들여 개발했는데 기본적으로 cost free에 공개도 의무에요
<yemharc> 높으신 분들 맘에 들리가 없죠
<razGon_OpBx> 하긴.. 삼성같은 꼼생이들은 그런거 받아들일생각 없죠.
<razGon_OpBx> 대인의 풍모 없으시군요.
<readytoact> 하아악
<yemharc> 딱히 삼성이 나쁘다니 어쩌니 하는 말은 안 하겠는데요
<yemharc> 좀 무조건 돈만 쫓지 말고 '결론적으로 뭐가 더 돈이 되는지'를 좀 생각하고 움직여줬으면 싶어요
<Ponics_Beginner> 솔직히 쌤쑹의 일부 임원진의 마인드는 마치 부카니스탄의 마인드... 뭐든지 쌤쑹식으로 뜯어 고치고 ... 머 사용자의 편의를 위해서 뜯어고치는거야 좋은데..
<razGon_OpBx> 스마트하지 못한 집단이 스마트폰 만드는 식이란.
<Ponics_Beginner> 뜯어 고치기 전 상태보다 더 않좋게 만드는것이 문제임..
<razGon_OpBx> 아니죠. 전지적 삼성시점.
<Ponics_Beginner> 쌤숭이 손만 댔다하면.. 다 ㅂㅅ 됨...
<Ponics_Beginner> 제발 있는 그대로 좀 탑제해서 상품화 하라고 말하고 싶음..
<yemharc> 그래도 제가 삼성에 무조건 손 들어주는건 있어요
<yemharc> 가전제품하고 반도체
<yemharc> 이건 정말 잘 만들어요 굿잡
<razGon_OpBx> 가전은 엘지거 더 좋습니다.
<yemharc> (아 물론 고급품은 아닙니다)
<razGon_OpBx> 반도체는 정말 인정.
<razGon_OpBx> 삼성 스마트 티비는 넘 아니라는.
<yemharc> 네 그래서 고급품은 아닙니다 :)
<Ponics_Beginner> 솔직히.. 쌤숭의 가전과... 반도체.. 갸들이 잘만들고 싶어서가 아니라.. 해외 규격에 준해야 하기에. 헐값에 덤핑 치기 위해서 맞추는거라고 생각됨..
<Ponics_Beginner> 가전이나 반도체 마져도 쌤쑹틱하게 만들면.. 그거 다 쓰레기 취급 당할지도..
<razGon_OpBx> 생각은 좋은데 일반인인 저도 한발짝 생각하는데 그 한발도 생각 안하는건지 못하는건지.
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그러니 오죽하면 [건희제]라고 비꼬겠어요
<Ponics_Beginner> 해외에서의 쌤쑹과 알쥐 가전은 싸구려 제품으로 이미 찍힘...
<razGon_OpBx> 삼성은 예전 소니가 했던 "망하는"전철을 가고 있어요.
<Ponics_Beginner> 가격이 쌈...
<yemharc> 잡스는 "애플이 내 인생이다"하면서 연봉 1달러 받고 14년 일했는데
<yemharc> 삼성은 대를 이어 하면서 저꼴이니
<razGon_OpBx> 엘지는 그래도 싸도 괜찮은 제품으로 인식.
<razGon_OpBx> 가전에만 국한 하면요.ㅋ
<yemharc> 그냥 보면
<Ponics_Beginner> 사실... 알쥐는 쌤쑹의 따라 쟁이 인데... 가전에서 쌤쑹 기술 카피가 힘드니.. 단순한 기능으로 승부하는듯...
<razGon_OpBx> 핸폰도 괜찮은데요. 기계는.. 문제는 소프트는 그냥 바보.
<yemharc> 정부랑 붙어서 뽕짝쿵짝 삽질만 열라 해요
<yemharc> 넥슨은 일본으로 본사 옮기려고 준비중이고
<Ponics_Beginner> 쌤쑹의 노동자 뒷목에 빨때 꼿기 를 따라 하는것이 알쥐임...
<razGon_OpBx> 저는 엘지가 정감이 가는게 삼성이기려구 삼성이 "안하는" 것을 하다가 대박은 아니고 중박정도씩 먹는 경우가 있죠.
<yemharc> 이번 지스타 B2B 컨소시움 발표서는 "유럽서 유색인종이 사업하기 졸x 더러운데 적어도 정부부처 찾아가서 설득한다고 x지랄 할 필요는 없어서 유럽간다" 발표하고
<razGon_OpBx> 헉.
<razGon_OpBx> 대단하네요.
<razGon_OpBx> 주식시장에 넥슨 역시 보이지 않는 강자....
<razGon_OpBx> 그나저나 pdf뷰어로는 어떤거 쓰세요? 에빈스로 하세요?
<razGon_OpBx> vnc로 봐서 그런지 로딩이 못받쳐줘서요.
<razGon_OpBx> 스크롤하면 밀려버려서 눈이 아프더군요.
<yemharc> pdf는......
<yemharc> iBook 사용합니다 (외면)
<razGon_OpBx>  허걱.... 아이패드 사용하라는?!
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 울마눌거 빼앗아쓰면됩니다.ㅋ
<yemharc> 조만간 맥에어 or 아이맥 사고 삼신기를 완성합니다
<yemharc> (....)
<razGon_OpBx> 헉.
<razGon_OpBx> 안되요.
<razGon_OpBx> 제가 그것을 안하려고 리눅스 공부하고 서버화시킨건데요!
<yemharc> 맥북에 우분투 깔면 되는거죠 (........)
<razGon_OpBx> ㅎㄸㄷ
<razGon_OpBx> 그게 말이나 된다고 생각하십니까!!
<yemharc> drake_kr님만 해도 우분투 서버는 가상머신에서 돌아갑니다
<yemharc> drake_kr님은 뼛소깊이 윈도우 사용자
<yemharc> "우리가 승리하기 위해서 MS가 져야 한다는 논리는 이제 버릴때가 되었습니다."
<razGon_OpBx> 저도 윈도우 사용자입니다만. 클라우드의 편리함이란.
<razGon_OpBx> 그리고 그 단순함이란.
<razGon_OpBx> 그리고 은근히 골치아프게 하는 삽질성.
<razGon_OpBx> 밀고 당기기가 가능한 리눅스입니다.
<yemharc> 리눅스에 밀고 당기기같은건 없어요
<yemharc> 그냥 늪이죠
<yemharc> (.....................)
<razGon_OpBx> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 삽질하다가 보면 땅깊이 들어와있는?
<razGon_OpBx> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> 하긴 처음에 터미널을 왜 사용해? 그랫는데.
<razGon_OpBx> 이제는 아얄씨 채팅도 터미널에서 하고 있다는...ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그리고 그렇게 파뭍히기 시작하면
<yemharc> 나중에는 땅 위에서 어떻게 살았던지 기억이 안 나게 됩니다
<razGon_OpBx> 그리고 터미널 명령어에 대해서 물어보고요.ㅎ
<yemharc> ..............
<razGon_OpBx> 원초적인 인간!
<razGon_OpBx> 근데 진짜 웃긴게 리눅스는 터미널로 왠간한거 다 구현되거나 불러올수가 있어서 편하네요.
<razGon_OpBx> 윈도우도 가능하지만 거기가면 퇴화되어 버리는...
<yemharc> 그건 딱히 의도된게 아니라
<yemharc> 그냥 그거밖에 없었으니까요 (...)
<razGon_OpBx> 그렇죠.
<razGon_OpBx> 나꼼수 28회 듣는데 잼있네요.
<razGon_OpBx> 쥐왕전. 판소리.ㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 쥐왕의 몰락기...ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 피보나치 수열을 어셈블리어에서 배열과 포인터로 짠 소스코드가 필요한데... 갖고계신 분 없겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> 허걱...
<razGon_OpBx> 저는 일단 초보므로 패스.!
<drake_kr> 짠돌이 임수가 키보드를 지르다
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> Seony: http://goo.gl/OLfSi
<yemharc> 예전에 마킹해둔건데
<yemharc> 원하시는걸지는 잘 모르겠네요
<Seony> 오오 감사합니다.
<drake_kr> 이사람은 뭐 없는게 없어
<yemharc> ........
<yemharc> drake_kr: 돈 없잖아요 돈
<yemharc> (....)
<drake_kr> 리눅스 단점 3가지만 대주셈
<drake_kr> yemharc: +@로 이번에 빼빼로도 없죠
<Seony> yemharc: 저건 MIPS용이네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 은행안돼 게임안돼 나만안돼
<drake_kr> ㄳ
<yemharc> ?!
<yemharc> 저걸로 되는겁니까?!
<drake_kr> 알아서 늘려야죠
<drake_kr> 딱맞네 3개 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Seony: x86용 코드가 필요하신건가요?
<Seony> MASM용이요. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 배열이랑 포인터를 써서 만든 게 있어야되요.
<Seony> 단순히 피보나치 수열을 나열하는 건 저도 이미 짜놨거든요..
<yemharc> 음....
<yemharc> 까다롭네요
<yemharc> http://www.beroset.com/asm/fibo-masm.asm
<razGon_OpBx> yemharc: 정말 대단하십니다.ㅎ
<yemharc> razGon_OpBx: ??...
<yemharc> Seony: 음 뭐 여튼 저 링크가 MASM/TASM 코드이긴 합니다만
<yemharc> ......문제는 제가 어셈을 잘 몰라서
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<drake_kr> masm보다 tasm 짱짱
<razGon_OpBx> yemharc: 뭐든지 잘나오는 마법사.
<drake_kr> jincreator: 아저씨
<razGon_OpBx> 페도라에서 yem이라고 치나요?
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> jincreator: 아저씨 서강대서 하는 ulug 아저씨들 참석가능?
<yemharc> 페도라는 yum이요
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 가시게요?
<bluedusk> 명환님도 강의하신다던데
<jincreator> drake_kr: 그날 모질라 재단에서 하는 MozCamp Asia 하러 말레이시아 가느라 힘들 것 같아요.
<drake_kr> 명환이형 가니까 술 마실거   아니에요
<drake_kr> 어? 말레이시아?
<yemharc> Seony: 아 그리고
<drake_kr> 아 하긴 신검 아직 안 받아서 갈 수는 있겠구나..
<yemharc> 어셈 관련해서 예제코드가 필요하신거라면
<yemharc> http://www.beroset.com/
<yemharc> 여기가 도움이 될, 지도 모릅니다
<Seony> 오오 감사합니다.
<razGon_OpBx> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> jincreator: 일단 나가서 안 들어올거죠? 군대 안 갈려면..
<yemharc> 요새 해외도피로 군 안가려면 40 넘어서 들어와야 해요
<jincreator> drake_kr: (...)
<drake_kr> 그리고 40 넘어서 들어오면 이미 한국사람이 아닌..
<drake_kr> 국적불명인으로 <-
<razGon_OpBx> 저 퇴근 하겠습니다.  가서 뵙겠습니다.ㅎ
<yemharc> 들어가세요
<razGon_OpBx> 아니다. 지하철시간이 한 10분 정도 남았네요. 5분만 더 있다가 가야 겠네요.ㅎ
<drake_kr> 머.. 임수는 19살에 군대 갔다고..
<bluedusk> 어 저도 ㅇㅑ 비군 다 끝나긴 했지만
<yemharc> 오
<yemharc> 임수님도 19에 가셨나요
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_OpBx> 저는 나이 36에 예비군2년차...ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 난 일반적인 나이로 21살에 갔다왔지만..
<yemharc> 흐음
<drake_kr> 19살짜리가 있었어..
<yemharc> 생각해보니 제가 2년 뒤에 민방위가 되는군요......
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 제가 19살에 가긴 했지만
<yemharc> 일찍 온 놈은 일찍 온 대로 개념이 없어서 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 하지만 나보다 두살이나 형한테 대접받는건 좋죠
<yemharc> 전 바로 밑 후임(보름 차이)이 27살이었습..........
<drake_kr> 형한테 형 소리 듣는것도 좋죠
<drake_kr> 데비안 GNU/리눅스를 기반으로 만들어졌으며 우분투 정신에 의거하여 개인적인 용도만이 아닌 모두가 함께 이용하고 발전시킨다는 철학을 가집니다. <- 이거 말이 좀 이상한데 매끄럽게 어찌 해야 되누
<Seony> 아름다운 정신에 의거한 데비안 GNU/리눅스 기반의 우분투는 우리 모두 함께 발전시켜나간다는 철학을 가집니다. 는 어때요? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 오 역시 책 좀 좋아하시는듯
<drake_kr> 감사합니다.
<Seony> 괜찮아요? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 근데, 앞에 아름다운 우분투 정신에 의거한 데비안 GNU/리눅스 기반의 우분투는 <- 이렇게 할게요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 오랜만입니다!
<DarkCircle> long time no c
<DarkCircle> I cannot input KoreanTOT
<drake_kr> wow
<drake_kr> oops
<drake_kr> solution : using windows.
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> That is just in my netbook -x-;
<drake_kr> what distribution installed there?
<drake_kr> wtf gentoo
<DarkCircle> only gt
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다
<DarkCircle> I need to wait until whole packages built successfully TOT
<drake_kr> ah
<drake_kr> todak todak
<DarkCircle> My machine is now working hardly - -)/ (bulggeun!)
<drake_kr> kick the chair
<DarkCircle> -0-
<razGon_OpBx> 헉.
<razGon_OpBx> huk
<razGon_OpBx> Again,Englinsh Time?
<Seony> razGon_OpBx: 한글입력이 안되신대요
<razGon_OpBx> i see. I just follow the steps.^^
<razGon_OpBx> 짧은 영어 사용해야지 않잊어 먹죠.ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> 오픈박스 괜찮네요. 나름 계속사용하니 익숙해진다는.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 젠투는 좋아요
<drake_kr> "야 왜 저번에 메일 보내준다면서 안 보내?" -> "잠깐만 아직 메일 클라이언트 컴파일중이야"
<razGon_OpBx> 젠투의 장점3가지와 단점 3가지는요?
<razGon_OpBx> 헉.ㅋ
<Seony> 나도 빨리 빌드하다만 젠투 빌드해야하는데...
<razGon_OpBx> 허거거...
<drake_kr> 지금 봐요
<razGon_OpBx> 이건 노아의 방주?
<Seony> razGon_OpBx: 장점: 극도로 가볍다. 극도로 빠르다. 어떠한 컴퓨터에도 설치가 가능하다.
<drake_kr> "한글 왜 안돼요?" -> "관련 패키지 컴파일하고 있어요" 잖아요
<Seony> razGon_OpBx: 단점: 패키지 설치하려면 시간 무쟈게 오래 걸린다. 유지보수하기 힘들다. 설치하다 막히면 해결하기 어렵다. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 음, seony netBSD가 더 가볍고, 더 빠르고, 54개 아키텍쳐 지원하고, 더 안정적이지 않은가요? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> drake_kr: 리눅스 중에서만 비교했어요. netBSD는 ㅂㅌ용이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그나마 젠투 유저는 "정상인"이라구요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 에이
<drake_kr> 우분투 -> 데비안 -> 레드햇 구버전 -> 아치 -> 젠투 -> BSD?
<razGon_OpBx> 울마눌과 아이패드2개봉식했습니다.
<Seony> 자석 케이스도 사셨어요?
<razGon_OpBx> 일단 키고난뒤에 컴에 연결해야 되나요?
<razGon_OpBx> 기본이죠.ㅋ
<Seony> iOS5라면 연결 안해도 되구요,
<razGon_OpBx> 앞에 뚜껑요? 핑크색.ㅎ
<Seony> iOS4면 연결하셔야되요
<drake_kr> 근데 지금 샀는데 iOS4일리가 없죠
<Seony> 그러면 아이클라우드 계정 만드시고 와이파이만 잡으시면 컴퓨터 연결 안하셔도 됩니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 그러면 어떻게 시작하나요? 켜니 USB 연결하라고 하던데요
<Seony> 아 그래요? 초기 설정은 다른가...
<drake_kr> 일단 아이튠즈 계정이 없으실테니까요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 아 그렇군요.
<Seony> 그러면 아이튠즈 깔린 컴퓨터에 연결 한 번 하셔야할 것 같은데요
<razGon_OpBx> 아놔.그러면 아이튠즈 설치해야 겠군요.
<drake_kr> 앱등이의 완소템 http://iomania.co.kr/frontstore/Item/item_zoom.asp?item_num=1595&catalog_num=&mart_id=iomall&level=&mother_catalog_num=103895
<Seony> 전 알루미늄 키보드야말로 가장 애플스러운 거 같던데요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 저거 텐키레스로만 나왔으면 진짜 제가 질렀을지도 모르는 상황
<drake_kr> 텐키레스가 아니라서 다행이다 <-
<razGon_OpBx> 이미 블루투스 키보드는 어디서 구했습니다.
<razGon_OpBx> ㅎ
<Seony> 근데, 여자가 쓰는 모니터는 애플 시네마 디스플레이인데, 화면은 XP
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 7인디유
<drake_kr> 아오 맥북에 붓캠 깔아서 윈도우만 쓸거면 맥북을 왜사 -.-
<Seony> 암튼, 제 말이 그말 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 5. 입맛에 맞는 어플리케이션을 찾기가 어렵습니다.
<drake_kr>     - 오픈소스 진영의 문제입니다만, 고품질의 오픈소스 어플리케이션이 너무나 많다보니 찾다보면 한도끝도 없습니다.
<drake_kr>     - 킬러 소프트웨어가 한 제품이 오래 지속되지 않습니다. 그리고 그것이 항상 좋은 방향으로만 흘러가지는 않습니다. <- 이거 쉬운말로 어떻게 풀어야 할까요
<Seony> 고품질의 오픈소스 프로그램이 너무 많아서 일일히 찾을 수 없다는 것이 오픈소스 진영의 문제점입니다.
<Seony> 킬러 소프트웨어가 오랫동안 지속되지는 않겠지만, 그렇다고 그것이 항상 좋은 방향으로 흘러가지만은 않습니다.
<Seony> 어때요? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 음..
<drake_kr> 두번째는 너무 클라우드 이야기인것 같아서..
<drake_kr> 클라우드 == (뜬구름잡는)
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bi> dsd
<bi> fpdls
<bi> fpdls
<drake_kr> 우리야 어느정도 그 뜻을 알고는 있지만..
<drake_kr> 누가 보면 고상한척 한다고 할것 아니에요
<Seony> 뭐가요?
<drake_kr> 킬러소프트웨어가 자주 바뀌고, 그게 꼭 좋은것만은 아니라는거..
<Seony> 아... 말투가 고상한척 한다구요....
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 모르는말 쓴다고
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 다 아는 단어 아니었나요? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 꼭 좋은것만은 아니더라.. 뭐 그런 내용인데..
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 이번 ibus만 봐도 그런건데..
<Seony> 뒤에 "장단점이 있다"라는 식으로 적으면 될 거에요.
<drake_kr> 한줄 추가해야겠군요
<DarkCircle> 복구 완료 -ㅅ-v
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 컴파일하느라 고생하셨어요
<drake_kr> 그냥 archlinux나 쓰시지 왜 굳이 컴파일하는 젠투를 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아 컴파일은 아직도 하는 중이예요 Orz
<DarkCircle> 갑작스럽게 복구가 완료됨 -ㅅ- ;
<razGon_OpBx> 저는 아직 계정 등록중.
<razGon_OpBx> 이건 완전히 소비하기 좋은 폼을 만들어 내는데요
<razGon_OpBx> 일단 카드 등록부터 시키는 애플사.
<Seony> razGon_OpBx: 좀 더 써보세요. 아마 끼고 사실겁니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그러다보면 아이폰에 관심갖고, 그러다보면 맥에 관심갖게 되죠.
<Seony> 그게 애플의 무서운 힘이죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> 저는 잡스는 존경해도 애플건 제손으로 안삽니다.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그리고 나중에는 아무 거리낌 없이 달러를 쓰는 자신을 발견하게 되죠 (먼산)
<Seony> 에이~ 이미 발 담근 것만으로도 헤어나올 수 없는 중독의 길에 접어드셨습니다.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 울마눌땜시 사서여
<drake_kr> 전 신기한거이
<Seony> 저도 애플제품은 미국 오기 전까지 생전 본 적도 없는 사람이었어요..
<drake_kr> 아이폰3gs인데 애플제품은 그게 끝이에요
<Seony> 관심도 없었거니와...
<drake_kr> 어떻게보면 대단한 자제력 <-
<DarkCircle> 하지만 키보드가 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> ...
<drake_kr> 키보드능 애플이 아니거등여
<razGon_OpBx> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 저는 삽질이 몸에 벤 십장이입니다.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 가카
<drake_kr> seony 오늘 임수꺼 흑축키보드 쳐봤는데 백축에 비해 키압이 많이 약한듯요
<Seony> 백축은 체리사 제품 아니죠?
<drake_kr> 체리제품이죠
<Seony> 아 그래요? 아까 보니까 알프스 제품이니 뭐니 하는 소리가 나오더라구요
<drake_kr> 축에 cherry 로고 있는거면 체리제품 맞지요?
<Seony> 음... 한 5년 후에 키보드 사게되면 백축을 사봐야겠어요... 흑축은 너무 부드러워서...
<drake_kr> 전 흑축이 부드럽다고 느껴지진 않지만 암튼 저하고는 절대 안 맞아요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 왠만한 타이핑으로는 키가 끝까지 안눌리는 그런 키보드를 원했는데...
<drake_kr> 아마 seony님을 위한 키보드인듯
<drake_kr> 백축이 그러니까, 키압이 흑축보다 높고, 걸리는 느낌까지 있어요
<Seony> 그러게요. 진작 알았으면 샀을텐데...
<Seony> 근데 전반적으로 마제스터치 닌자2에 만족해요.
<Seony> 키압은 좀 약하지만 제품 자체의 퀄러티가 좋더라구요
<drake_kr> imsu: 는 흑축이 자기한테 잘 맞는다고 하네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 네. 임수는 구름타법을 좋아한대요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 뭐, 흑축키보드 쓰면 그래도 일반키보드 칠수 있잖아요
<Seony> 네. 그냥저냥 칠수는 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 청갈축에 익숙해지면 일반키보드 못 쳐요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 청축은 쓰기 힘들겠다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 피씨방가서 한시간을 못 버팀..
<drake_kr> 키보드 가져가야돼요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> 아이패드로 무선랜망으로 연결 어떻게 하나요?
<Seony> 설정에 가시면 있잖아요
<drake_kr>     - 킬러 소프트웨어가 한 제품이 오래 지속되지 않습니다. 그리고 오래된 킬러소프트웨어가 계속 지원된다는 보장이 없습니다. <- 이렇게 변경하였습니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 설정에서 와이파이 연결하고 같은 인트라넷망에 연결되도록 하는 방법이..
<Seony> 설정에서 와이파이 들어가서 보시면 신호 목록 뜨잖아요. 거기서 쓰시는 공유기 연결하시면 되는데요
<Seony> 같은 인트라넷망에 연결된다는 게 무슨 뜻이에요?
<Seony> 그냥 같은 공유기에 연결시킨다는 의미 같은데 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> 죄송.. 제가 설명이 짧았습니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 별말씀을...
<razGon_OpBx> 인트라넷망에 있는 공유 폴더에연결을 어떻게 해야 되는지요
<Seony> 아... 한마디로 아이패드에서 공유폴더를 접근하고 싶다는 말씀이죠?
<razGon_OpBx> 녜
<razGon_OpBx> 그말이 어렵네요...^^;
<Seony> 그건 안됩니다. 아이패드는 컴퓨터가 아니거든요.
<razGon_OpBx> 학/!!
<drake_kr> 앱이 있던가요?
<razGon_OpBx> 말도 안되..!!1
<Seony> ssh나 기타 다른 프로토콜로 연결은 가능한데요,
<Seony> 파일관리자 같은 앱을 통한 삼바 접속 같은 건 제가 알기로 안되는 걸로 알고있어요. 어차피 되봐야 거기 있는 파일들 열 방법도 없고...
<drake_kr> 흠..
<drake_kr> 영화 보시려는건가염
<Seony> 영화를 보시겠다면 세 가지 방법이 있는데
<Seony> 1. 아이패드용으로 인코딩해서 넣는다.
<Seony> 2. 디빅스 파일을 그대로 플레이해주는 앱을 이용한다.
<Seony> 3. AirVideo를 사용한다.
<Seony> 정도 되겠네요
<Seony> 아 물론 셋 다 전용앱이 필요합니다.
<Seony> 아... 인코딩해서 넣는 건 아이튠즈에서 가능하군요
<drake_kr> 흠..
<razGon_OpBx> 아... 이런 폐쇄적인..!!
<drake_kr> dotori player는 아이패드 켜놓고 wifi로 집어넣을수 있네요
<drake_kr> avi파일
<Seony> drake_kr: 소문에 의하면 Siri는 3Gs까지는 쓸 수 있게 해준다네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 하드웨어 스펙이 딸려서 안될것 같은데요
<Seony> razGon_OpBx: 폐쇄적이긴 하지만, 쓰시다보면 오히려 그게 더 낫다고 생각하시게 될 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> drake_kr: 외국쪽 사이트에서 나온 소문인데 이름있는 데에서 나온 거 같아요.
<drake_kr> yemharc가 siri를 시연해줬는데
<Seony> 아까 회사 직원한테 들었는데 어딘지 까먹어서...
<Seony> Siri가 의외로 잘된다고 하던데요
<drake_kr> 아무리봐도 3gs에서 그만큼 나오긴 힘들듯..
<drake_kr> 진짜 잘 만들었드라고요
<Seony> 광고만큼은 아니지만 그래도 아주 잘된다고 하더라구요.
<drake_kr> 영어공부 해도 될듯..
<Seony> 아... 예밀님 4s 사셨죠...
<Seony> 아니, 리눅스 쓰시면서 애플 싫어하시던 분이 어느새 그렇게... ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아니, 광고에서 나온 문구 고대로 몇개 해봤는데 제가 말해도 2/3정도 알아듣던데요
<drake_kr> 저한테 iMessage로 "이제 맥북만 사면 저도 초보 앱등이" 라 그래서
<drake_kr> 제가 답장을 "헐, 난 복돌인데" 라고 했어요
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 예밀님이나 드레이크님이나 유닉스를 다룰 줄 아시니까 맥 쓰면 더 재밌을 ㄹ거에요...
<drake_kr> 전 왜 맥에서 terminal부터 들어가는지
<drake_kr> 아직도 모르겠어요
<Seony> 어제 시스템 캐쉬폴더를 램디스크 만들어서 링크 걸어줬는데 아주 쾌적하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 터미널부터 들어가다뇨?
<drake_kr> 전 맥 보면 terminal부터 하나 띄워야 안심이 돼요..
<Seony> 아 그래요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 습관적으로 띄워놓긴 하는데, 맥에서는 터미널 쓸 일이 많지않아서 잘 안쓰긴 해요...
<drake_kr> 맥 쓸때도, 터미널에서 모든게 이루어져요 -.- 이거 병인가..
<drake_kr> 아, 사파리 정도는 띄우는구나..
<Seony> *nixer라는 얘기죠 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 뭐, 아이폰에서도 터미널 띄우는데요 뭐
<Seony> xcode 깔면 gcc가 온다는 점부터... ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> xcode는 설치했는데 왜 vi를 쓰는건지..
<drake_kr> 뭐가 잘못되었는지는 아는데 그게 잘못된건지 아닌지도 모르겠고..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 저는 아예 MacVim 깔아서 써요
<drake_kr> 왜 쓸데없이 gcc 버전 업데이트를 하는건지..
<razGon_OpBx> 결국 정리하자면 아이패드는 다른 컴과 공유폴더를 공유못한다는 말이군요!
<razGon_OpBx> ㅠ.ㅠ
<drake_kr> 하지 말라는 짓거리인지 업데이트도 어렵고..
<Seony> razGon_OpBx: 공유를 한다고 해도, 거기 있는 파일들 열어서 볼 방법이 없어요..
<drake_kr> razGon_OpBx: 도토리플레이어라는 앱에 파일을 집어넣을수 있고요
<drake_kr> 그건 동영상류
<drake_kr> 그리고 문서류는 한컴뷰어가 있는데, 그쪽으로 wifi 전송이 가능해요
<razGon_OpBx> 흠.. 동영상만 되어도 됩니다
<Seony> 음... 근데 난 공유가 안된다는 사실이 불편해본 적이 한 번도 없었는데... 역시 제각기 다양하군요...
<drake_kr> 저도 불편해요
<Seony> 아... 그러고보니 전 에어비디오를 써서...
<Seony> 에어비디오 돌리면 공유폴더에 동영상 몰아넣고 쓸 수 있으니...
<drake_kr> 저는 윈도우 유저니까(!) 불법다운로드한 영화파일을 그냥 USB 연결하고 외장하드에 집어넣듯이 집어넣고 싶거든요
<razGon_OpBx> 저는 원래 생각한게 집에 홈서버가 모든 정보를 취합하고 다른 컴은 단말기화가 제가 추구하는 시스템이였습니다.
<razGon_OpBx> drake_kr: 옳소!
<drake_kr> 헐 razGon_OpBx 님도 복돌이?
<Seony> 동영상 구동이라면 에어비디오로 가능한데, 문제는 윈도우랑 맥만 가능하다는 점이에요...
<drake_kr> 복돌이는 저에서 끝나죠 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 에어비디오서버를 리눅스에서는 안돼요?
<Seony> 리눅스용 서버가 없어요. 안만들어줘서 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아, 그럴거없이 safari로 보면 되려나 mp4 파일만 넣어두고..
<razGon_OpBx> 저는 복돌이는 아니구요. 의학용으로 강좌 녹화해 놓은게 있는데 일일이 컴에서 보기도 그래서요
<drake_kr> 그럼 보통 집에서 쓰실테니 airvideo for win32 쓰시면 되겠군요
<drake_kr> 아이패드에 인코딩없이 넣으시려면 도토리플레이어를 사용하시면 될것 같습니다
<Seony> 아니면 OPlayerHD
<razGon_OpBx> 도토리플레이어. 무료인가요?
<razGon_OpBx> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아잉패드는 꽤나 성능이 좋아서 상관없을거 같긴 한데 조금이라도 배터리 연장의 꿈을 누리시려면 잉코딩하시는게 좋긴 하죠..
<drake_kr> 도토리는 광고포함된 무료버전이 있어요
<Seony> 근데 안드로이드는 공유폴더 접속하는 기능이 있나봐요?
<razGon_OpBx> 아. 안해보았네요.
<Seony> 터미널에서 ssh 접속도 못하게 해놓구선 그런 건 또 되게 해놨네...
<Seony> 아마 안드로이드도 안될껄요.
<razGon_OpBx> OplayerHD 도 무료인가요?
<Seony> 일단 와이파이로 삼바를 접속하는 것부터가 모바일기기에서 어려울테니..
<Seony> LIte 버전이 있어요
<razGon_OpBx> FTP어플로는 뭐가 있나요?
<drake_kr> 안드로이드는 외장하드처럼 쓸수 있어요
<razGon_OpBx> 아..라이트버전으로 하면 되군요.
<drake_kr> 흠.. ftp 어플은 의미가 없을것 같은데요
<Seony> razGon_OpBx: 파일을 볼 수 있는 앱 자체는 없다고 보셔야해요.
<razGon_OpBx> 헉.
<razGon_OpBx> pdf파일도요?
<drake_kr> 그러니까 도토리플레이어나 oplayerhd같은 경우
<Seony> FTP는 결국, 자기 폰에 파일이 뭐뭐 있는지 보겠단 얘기고 그러면 그건 애플 정책에 위반하는 내용이거든요.
<drake_kr> pdf파일은 아예 n드라이브 어플 쓰시는게 좋구요
<Seony> pdf는 iBook인가 거기서 봐야죠
<razGon_OpBx> ㅠ.ㅠ
<drake_kr> ibook에 넣고 보셔도 되고..
<Seony> iBooks 좋던데.
<drake_kr> 이게 처음엔 상당히 짜증나긴 하는데
<drake_kr> 오히려 편해요
<drake_kr> 하드케이스 뻗어서.. 한놈은 팬이 맛탱이가고 한놈은 eSATA가 맛탱이가고..
<razGon_OpBx> 허거거.
<drake_kr> 얼른 케이스가 왔으면 좋겠는데..
<drake_kr> http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=335885&no=119&weekday=tue
<razGon_OpBx> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 방금전에 봤는데 잼있더라구요
<razGon_OpBx> PDF파일을 아이패드에 넣으려면 동기화시키면 되나요?
<drake_kr> 음 일단 아잉튠즈에 다 넣으신 다음
<drake_kr> 동기화를 눌러주시면 됩미다
<drake_kr> 고게 windows에서 느려터지는데 맥에서는 빠릿빠릿한 이상한놈이에요
<Seony> 왜냐면 그게, 아이튠즈는 운영체제 차원에서 지원되는 어플이라.... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> 헐.
<razGon_OpBx> 재접할께요
<razGon_Xsh4> 윈도우로 연결했습니다.
<razGon_Xsh4> 오! 잡스...ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 잡s != 잡것들
<razGon_Xsh4> 이런 소프트웨어 버전이 4.3.5이네요
<razGon_Xsh4> 오늘의 주제는 아이패드군요
<Seony> http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=335885&no=25&weekday=tue
<Seony> 조냉 웃겨요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xsh4> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xsh4> 이거도 있지만 진짜 추천해야 될게
<lexlove2> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xsh4> "쌉니다 천리마마트" 이거 정말 대박입니다.ㅋ
<razGon_Xsh4> lexlove 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Xsh4> 헉.. 역시 윈도우에서 터미널이 익숙치 않다는 .... 저도 모르게 쉬프트+스페이스를 누른다는..ㅠㅠ
<lexlove2> razGon_OpBx, 안녕하세요 ^^
<razGon_Xsh4> 에잉.. 우분트로 접속하겠습니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 역시 이게 편해.ㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 정품이 일상화되어 있는 미국에서는 아이패드는 정말 편하겠군요.
<razGon_OpBx> 편법이 난무하는 대한민국에서는 아이패드는 조금은 불편하다는.ㅎ
<Seony> 무쟈게 편하죠.
<Seony> 근데 앱 그거 얼마 되지도 않는데 너무 부담스럽게 생각하지 마세요.
<Seony> 맘껏 사봐야 한 달에 30불 넘기도 어려워요
<razGon_OpBx> 거의 어플스토어에서 해결하겠군요.
<razGon_OpBx> 그것보다는 동영상을 넣는게 우선입니다.
<Seony> 앱스토어 말고 딴데도 있나요?
<razGon_OpBx> 아!
<razGon_OpBx> 제가 직접넣는거요.ㅎ
<Seony> 아... 인스톨러 그런게 아직도 있는가보구나..
<Seony> 그렇게 넣으면 업데이트가 안되서... 업데이트 될 때마다 해킹된거 찾고 찾고 하는 게 너무 힘들어서... 고작 $1짜린데...
<Seony> 그냥 맘 편하고 속 편하게 사서 씁니다...
<razGon_OpBx> 그거 말구요. 동영상요.
<Seony> OPlayerHD 쓰시면 되는데요
<Seony> 무료버전인 Lite가 있어서 그거 쓰시면 되요
<razGon_OpBx> 예 그렇게 해야겠습니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 단. 자막의 경우는 수동으로 해결해줘야 겠습니다.
<razGon_OpBx> jincreator: 안녕하세요?
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<razGon_OpBx> 윈도우 중심으로 움직이다가 리눅스 아이패드..다시 배워야 할시간이..ㅠ
<Seony> 배울 것까지도 없는 기계에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오히려 아이들이 더 잘쓸껄요.
<razGon_OpBx> 초기설정이요.
<razGon_OpBx> 그리고 사용자에게는 불편하지만 개발자를 생각하는 정책이 돋보입니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 잡스. 이건 인정하마!
<razGon_OpBx> ㅎ
<Seony> 초기설정 손댈 게 있나요?
<Seony> 언어랑 키보드 외엔... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> 처음에 놀란게 공유폴더 설정이 안된다는..
<razGon_OpBx> 그리고 필수어플 설치도요.
<razGon_OpBx> 그리고 바로 드레그인이면 해결되는 복사가 몇개의 어플과 과정을 통해야 된다는게!
<razGon_OpBx> 억울하면 맥을 사라! 이렇게 외치는군요!
<Seony> 공유폴더 접속되는 모바일기기를 아직 못봐서... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> 홈공유 우리가 제공해준다! ㅠ.ㅠ
<Seony> 아... 서버의 공유폴더가 아니라 아이패드 자체의 폴더접속을 말씀하시는 거군요
<Seony> 뭐 하긴, 애플기기라고 해서 모든 사람에게 100% 맞을 수는 없으니...
<Seony> 취향대로 쓰는 거죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> 대신 일일이 설정할 것없이 편리하게 하나의 제도를 설정해준거죠. 쓰기 쉽게
<razGon_OpBx> 이러다가 세뇌 된뒤. 애플만세! 할지도..^^
<Seony> 저는 옵션 많아봐야 복잡하더라구요. 뭐가뭔지...
<razGon_OpBx> 그렇죠. 대부분 아이패드의 방법은 편합니다. 단. 피시의 공유폴더와 연결은 좀더 유연했으면 해서요.
<Seony> 음... 피씨 사용자들은 불편하게 느낄 수 있겠군요.
<Seony> 근데 아마 절대 그럴 일은 없을 거에요. 기존 맥 유저들은 하나도 안불편해하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 어찌보면 이것도 상술.
<Seony> 아까 말씀하신, 억울하면 맥 사라! ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> 그러면서 개발자의 보호도 아울러 하죠. 좋은 맥의 명분이죠.
<razGon_OpBx> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> 딩동!
<razGon_OpBx> 정답
<jasonjang> Seony: Do U have Ipad?
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 제 와이프가 티비 보는 용도로 쓰죠 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> yeap! thx. hahaha
<Seony> 컴퓨터 켜는 걸 싫어해서, 누워서 뒹굴뒹굴 하면서 아이패드로 다운받아놓은 티비 봐요 ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> perhaps netflix?
<Seony> 아뇨 에어비디오로...
<Seony> 토렌트로 자동 다운로드 하고, 그걸 에어비디오로 연결해서 보죠.
<Seony> 완벽한 솔루션입니다. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 특정 폴더를 지정해서 거거다 토렌트 파일을 넣어두면 자동으로 다운로드를 하거든요. 그럼 그 폴더를 에어비디오로 접속해서 보는거죠.
<jasonjang> Wow. with torrent ? really?! That's 2 good.
<razGon_OpBx> 에어비디오라는건 애플의 브로드캐스팅 시스템인가요?
<Seony> 아뇨 그냥 아이폰/패드 앱이에요
<Seony> 뭐하는거냐면요,
<Seony> 서버에 동영상 파일을 두고 에어비디오 서버 프로그램을 설치하면,
<Seony> 아이폰/패드에서 무선으로 접속을 할 수 있거든요.
<Seony> 그럼 서버에서 아이패드에 맞게 인코딩을 해서 무선으로 뿌려줘요.
<razGon_OpBx> 애플컴에서만 되는 거죠?
<Seony> 폰/패드 앱은 유료인데, 서버는 무료죠.
<Seony> 윈도우에서도 됩니다.
<Seony> 맥에 SSH 열어놓고 특정 폴더에 SSH나 FTP로 토렌트 밀어주면, uTorrent가 자동으로 다운로드를 하거든요.
<Seony> 그럼 대략 다운로드가 끝났을 시간에 맞춰서 패드에서 에어비디오로 접속하면 침대에서 뒹굴뒹굴 하는거죠
<Seony> 이게 있어서, 제 와이프가 하루종일 컴퓨터를 안키고 살아요.
<Seony> 미디어 센터로는 완벽하죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> Oh! It's awesome! Cool!!
<razGon_OpBx> 맞는 표현법인가요?
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 다만 한 가지 단점은, uTorrent에서는 다운로드가 끝난 토렌트를 자동으로 삭제해주지는 않아요.
<razGon_OpBx> 제가 바라는 시스템입니다.ㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> 아.
<jasonjang> Seony: i used ipad. But ipad makes me tired usually, becase 2 oftenly Req. password 2 me. Hmmm Do U Kno that delaying time like as linux?
<Seony> 대신 다운로드 폴더를 지정할 수 도 있고, torrent 파일을 읽어들이는 위치도 지정할 수 있어서 편하죠.
<Seony> jasonjang: 너무 자주 패스워드를 요구한다는 말씀이신가요?
<jasonjang> "arrage delaying time "
<jasonjang> Yeap!!
<razGon_OpBx> jasonjang: 정말 영어를 잘하신다.
<jasonjang> Fuc.....................sorry! razGon_OpBx
<Seony> 잉? 어디서 비번을 그렇게 물어봐요?
<razGon_OpBx> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 어플받을때마다 물어보죠.
<jasonjang> always, mail, update, etc
<razGon_OpBx> 아.
<razGon_OpBx> 업데이트도 마찬가지.ㅋ
<Seony> 어플 받을 때마다는요, 처음 부팅해서 접속할 때만 물어보는 거에요...
<Seony> 음... 난 안물어보는데.
<jasonjang> in fact, I've 2 account. dome' and international
<Seony> 아...
<Seony> 계정을 두 개 쓰시니... 그럴 수도 있겠네요.
<Seony> 근데 메일의 경우는 저장하면 될텐데요
<jasonjang> ah....ah....
<jasonjang> might be case 2 account, Ah...
<Seony> 비번 저장해놓고 쓰시면 될 거에요. 앱스토어 접속 이외에는 안물어보는데...
<jasonjang> might be cause 2 account, Ah...
<Seony> 조만간 게임 카테고리 풀린다니까....
<Seony> 계정 하나만 쓰실 수 있을 거 같은데요
<jasonjang> ye~ I think so. hhh
<jasonjang> razGon_OpBx: I've some troble, So I can't KOREAN now. sorry.               (I'm not type of Korean)?  ^^
<jasonjang> razGon_OpBx: I've some trouble, So I can't KOREAN now. sorry.               (I'm not type of Korean)?  ^^
<razGon_OpBx> OK I know.
<razGon_OpBx> But Your Eng. is Excel!
<drake_kr> 애초부터, 미국계정이면 계정 하나만 써도 되는듯 싶은데요
<razGon_OpBx> 저는 영작하려면 한 일분이상걸립니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 후.
<Seony> 자주 하면 금방 늘어요.
<Seony> 제가 지인들한테 늘상 강조하는 건데, 영어에는 4가지가 있거든요.
<jasonjang> My Eng' is M$ Excel, ..................thank U.
<Seony> 읽기 쓰기 말하기 듣기.
<Seony> 근데 한국은 읽기랑 듣기만 가르쳐요.
<drake_kr> 믹스업 하면 나중에 좋지 않으니 웬만하면 하지 마세요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 말하기랑 쓰기는 안가르치죠.
<Seony> 하지만 제일 중요한 건 말하기랑 쓰기!
<jasonjang> I think "HEARING" also.
<razGon_OpBx> pdf파일의 아이패드 동기화는 엔드라이브나 드랍박스를 이용해야 되나요?
<drake_kr> hmm.. i dont think so
<Seony> 제 경우는 iBooks 추천해드립니다.
<drake_kr> pdf는 ibooks
<jasonjang> Ye~ razGon_OpBx and I suggest BOX.COM
<drake_kr> 잉패드2 ios5 언제 탈옥툴 나올려나
<drake_kr> 근데 jasonjang 님도 한글이 안돼서 컴파일중이라던가..?
<jasonjang> ye!!! drake_kr
<razGon_OpBx> 컴의 PDF를 동기화 시키려면 어느 메뉴료 가야 하나요?
<drake_kr> 아이튠스에서 보시면
<Seony> 왼쪽 메뉴에 책 없어요?
<drake_kr> 첨엔 없을거에요
<Seony> 그러면 앱스토어 가서 아무거나 무료 책을 한 권 구입하세요.
<razGon_OpBx> 헉...
<razGon_OpBx> 이런!
<Seony> 그런 다음 넣으시면 될 거에요.
<drake_kr> 일단 아이튠스에다가 집어넣고요
<drake_kr> 그담에 동기화하는거에유
<razGon_OpBx> 책메뉴가 안보였군요.
<razGon_OpBx> 일단 책을 다운받아야 겠습니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 이런 아이패드를 산다는건? 잡스와 애플의 노예가 된다는것.
<razGon_OpBx> (아이폰CF패러디)
<drake_kr> 오래걸릴것 같으면 자기전에 동기화 걸어두고 자는거죠..
<razGon_OpBx> 허걱.
<jasonjang-> 따로 암호 입력시간 연장/조정에 대한 "필요"를 못 느꼈군요? Seony
<Seony> 암호입력시간이란 것도 있어요?
<Seony> 아.. 밀어서 킬 때 암호 설정말씀이시죠?
<jasonjang-> 암호 입력 후 ...대기 시간?!
<jasonjang-> 예
<Seony> 저는 암호 설정을 아예 안해놔서요...
<razGon_OpBx> 댜
<jasonjang-> 114
<razGon_OpBx> 아! 드디어 한국어로!
<jasonjang-> 앗 죄송 전화가 왔어서....
<jasonjang-> 암호를 묻는 주기....가  너무 잦아서요. 너무 빈번해서요.
<Seony> hotmail도 pop이나 imap 무료로 되나요?
<jasonjang-> 왜 리눅'은 SU'DO  입력후 일정 시간 동안은 다시 묻지 않기...의 시간 설정이 있는데...
<jasonjang-> hot 은 pop 만 무료
<jasonjang-> hot 은 pop 만 무료, 최근에 바뀌었을까~ 모르겠네요
<jasonjang-> 메일 정책이 요즘 점점 좋아져서...다시 살펴 봐야겠어요. 나날이 좋아져서요
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요.
<Seony> 오랫만에 엣날 메일들 살펴보는데... 친구들한테 왔던 메일들이 많더라구요..
<jasonjang-> naver, gmail, rim 은 진작 부터 imap 무료 지원
<jasonjang-> Seony: 일전에 최종 다시 보낸 rt #18364 메일을 보내고, irc 에서 Mr. LaMont Jones 한테 다시 부탁했어요. "메일 보냈으니 잘 읽어 달라" 고요
<Seony> 넵
<razGon_OpBx> 흠 가이드 북이 있군요.
<razGon_OpBx> 죄송합니다. 메뉴얼 찾았으니 여러분들에게 민폐끼치지 않겟습니다.^^;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 물어보셔ㄷ 되는데...
<razGon_OpBx> 그래도요. 제가 직접찾아봐야 그게 살이 된다고 생각하는 주의라서요.
<razGon_OpBx> 실패해도 그게 약이 될거다라고 생각하기도 합니다. 가끔 출혈이 커서 그렇지..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> Seony: 언제 적응이 되면 에어비디오 시스템에 대해서 다시 묻겠습니다. 그사이에 포스팅 찾겠지만 혹시나 좋은 포스팅있으시면 추천을..^^
<Seony> 넵
<Seony> razGon_OpBx: http://latte4u.net/category/.아이폰/아이팟터치어플Story.
<jasonjang-> Seony: 새벽3시요!!! 안자? 콱! ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 가끔 한 번씩 보는 곳은 여기구요, 그 외에는 그냥 검색을 통해서 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> jasonjang-, 공부 중이라서요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang-> 왕 미안!
<razGon_OpBx> Seony: 감사합니다.^^
<imsu> drake_kr: 마우스 유저 등장 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 이건 사파리에 즐겨찾기를 하는게 좋겠군요.
<drake_kr> 재부팅합니다..
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> razGon_OpBx: 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> Seony: 이제 군복만 입으면 FPS 할 수 있습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 얘기들었어
<Seony> 맘에 들어?
<jasonjang-> drake_kr: 내 착시 " 재부팅 합시다 "
<imsu> Seony: 네 제 스탈인데요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 소리도 많이 안나고 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 보드랍게 칠 수 있어서 좋아요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 구름타법 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> imsu: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_OpBx> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 손목 쪽을 들고 타이핑을 하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 밑에다 안대고 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 저도 한 5년동안 묶혀놓은 키보드 바꿔야 할듯합니다.ㅎ
<imsu> 오호 뭐로 바꾸시게요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 저는 싸구려인데 나름 쓰기 편한 키보드로 바꾸려구요.
<razGon_OpBx> 병원에서는 로지텍의 mk500으로 썼는데 나름 괜찮네요. 펜타그래프인가? 그거 참묘하데요.ㅎ
<imsu> 전 게인적으로 펜타그래프를 별로 안좋아해서요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> 와인에서 일반 검색프로그램도 실행 가능할까요?
<razGon_OpBx> 약간 흐느적거리는 맛이 있죠.
<imsu> 어떤 프로그램이요?
<razGon_OpBx> 이건데요.
<razGon_OpBx> http://frinder.co.kr/xe/
<Seony> 난 애플 키보드의 펜타그래프는 좋은데...
<Seony> 딴거는 영...
<razGon_OpBx> http://friender.co.kr/xe/
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아직 안써봐서 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> 이겁니다. 죄송 잘못링크했습니다.
<razGon_OpBx> imsu님이 좋아하실만한 사이트.ㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 라이브팟이라는 윈도우 무른모를 쓰려고 합니다.
<jasonjang-> ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang-> 먼저 쓰러지겠습니다. imsu 또 봐여
<imsu> 음??
<razGon_OpBx> 잘자요.ㅎ
<imsu> jasonjang-: 안녕히 주무세요
<imsu> ^^
<jasonjang-> razGon_OpBx: 일찍 주무셔야~
<jasonjang-> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> razGon_OpBx: 제가 좋아할만한 사이트라뇨?
<imsu> 이거 무슨 사이트입니까? ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang-> drake_kr: 또 봐요. 저 갑니다
<drake_kr> 예
<jasonjang-> Seo ny: 님은 공부하시고..
<drake_kr> 아 슬슬 승질나네..
<imsu> drake_kr: 아직 복구 안되셨습니까 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 가방 유용하게 잘 쓰겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 왜 또 날라가 -_- 재부팅하기 전에 저장을 했는데 -_-
<imsu> razGon_OpBx: 와인으로 안되는게 많더군요~~ 카트라이더 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 헉;;;
<imsu> 쩝
<imsu> 쩝;쩝;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<jasonjang-> 헐
<DarkCircle> drake_kr / - -)o 팡팡
<imsu> Seony: 주무십니까 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아직
<DarkCircle> 우주대마왕이다 -0-!
<DarkCircle>  =3
<DarkCircle> (뽕)
<razGon_OpBx> imsu: 인제 들어왔습니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 죄송.ㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> 라이브팟이라는 패키지프로그램인데요. 토렌토 검색기입니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 이거 와인에서 된다면 굳입니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 그리고 그사이트에 이쁘니들의 섹시화보가.ㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 포르노는 아닙니다.ㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> 저는 다시 마눌의 아이패드 지도를 위해.ㅎ
<kolay> 좋은 가르침을 많이 주시길.
<kolay> 아이패드에 대해 오해할 수 있을듯한... ㅋ
<imsu> DarkCircle: 우주 똥구녕
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 아...
<razGon_OpBx> 아이패드.. 생각보다 별루.
<razGon_OpBx> 이건 지도의 한조각뿐.
<razGon_OpBx> 아이패드. 맥서버. 아이폰을 사야 하는.!!
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<kolay> 맥서버 좋을것 같은데...
<imsu> kolay: 안녕하세요`^^
<kolay> 안녕하세요.
<kolay> 가장 이상적인 테스크탑이 될것 같습니다.
<kolay> 요즘 데탑은 거의 자료만 저장하는 용도가 되어가고 있습니다.
<kolay> 집에서는 그럴듯...
<razGon_OpBx> 저도 실제 그렇습니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 컴앞에서 집중해서 볼때는 모니터가 있지만.
<kolay> 테탑을 서버화 하면서 노트북 등으로 이동하면서 수시 접속을 하는 방식이 될수도...
<razGon_OpBx> 홈서버를 만들어서 다용도로 쓰려고 계획중입니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 예
<razGon_OpBx> 그게 클라우드죠.
<razGon_OpBx> 최소한 제가 인식한 클라우드는 그렇습니다.
<drake_kr> 아웅 웬지 단점만 너무 부각되는거 같은데 -_-
<kolay> 기술적 측면에서는 여러 이야기를 할 수 있겠지만 사용자는 그냥 하나의 접속대상이 될 듯.
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ-;;
<razGon_OpBx> 와인으로 프로그램 설치하면 어디서 그프로그램 볼수 있을까요?
<drake_kr> 클라우드 == 뜬구름
<drake_kr> 이거 광고인가 http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=20112
<razGon_OpBx> 광고 찌라리에 3표!
<razGon_OpBx> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_OpBx> 졸립네요...
<razGon_OpBx> =.=
<razGon_OpBx> 헉!
<razGon_OpBx> 아이패드는 마눌님 것이 아니였네요!!
<razGon_OpBx> 아이패드는 우리 따님을 위한것이였습니다..ㅠㅠ
<kolay> 따님의 연령대가 어떻게 되시는지??
<razGon_OpBx> 26개월입니다.
<kolay> 왠지 침받이 패드가 될듯... ㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 침질질 흘리면서 뽀로로 보고 있습니다.
<kolay> 고기 먹을 시기는 아닐듯.
<kolay> 아니실듯.
<kolay> 아이팟 터치 구형이 있는데 블루투스 타자기를 전혀 지원하지 않네요. ㅋ
<kolay> 돈만 날렸습니다.
<kolay> 기원 가면 바둑 가르쳐줄까요?
<kolay> 요즘 리눅스에서도 바둑 되는듯.
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 뭐 먹죠?
<drake_kr> 질문이 있습니다!!!!
<DarkCircle> (...)
<DarkCircle> 기계우동
<drake_kr> xubuntu는 주분투인가요 쥐분투인가요
<DarkCircle> ㅈ----------우분투죠.
<DarkCircle> (응?)
<drake_kr> 흠.. gobuntu랑 netbook remix는 지원 끊겼으니까 안 넣어도 되겠군..
<DarkCircle> drake_kr / 주분투는 내년에 메녈 빼고 거의 한글화가 완료된다고 홍보좀 해주십 ... =3
<drake_kr> 으악
<DarkCircle> (Xfce env.)
<drake_kr> 이미..
<DarkCircle> 그냥 지나가는 이야기로 해주시면 돼요 -0-
<drake_kr> http://data.drake.kr/pics/ubuntu-brochure_front.pdf / http://data.drake.kr/pics/ubuntu-brochure-back.pdf
<DarkCircle> 물론 제가 하는 얘기는 지금 당장 안해도 될정도로 "그다지 중요하지 않은" 레벨의 이야기기 때문에 "지나가는 이야기"가 가능.
<drake_kr> 아.. xubuntu로 갈아타야하나..
<DarkCircle> 아 그리고 그 브로셔 디자인 안내 문서 보니까
<DarkCircle> 번역문 쓰면서 본문도 봐야겠더군요
<DarkCircle> 어쩔 수 없이 그걸 봐야 할 수 밖에 없는 이유가 뒤쪽에 예제 이미지가 반을 차지해서 - -;
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 거기다 그 문서 자체가 cmyk
<DarkCircle> 그렇죠 (먼산)
<drake_kr> RGB에서는 보이지 않는 배합같은게 있어서요
<drake_kr> 문서작성시에 참고해야할 사항이라서요 ㅎㅎ 급하게 부탁드렸습니다
<DarkCircle> RGB영역보다 CMYK가 더 넓죠
<DarkCircle> RGB는 1680만인데
<DarkCircle> CMYK는 1억이니까 ...
<DarkCircle> 일단 앞만 대충 하다 말았는데
<DarkCircle> 그래도 웬지 참고는 될 것 같고 ...
<DarkCircle> 하다만 부분은 계속 해서 뒤까지 번역을 끝내야 할거 같더군요.
<DarkCircle> 웬지 디자인쪽이랑 마케팅쪽에서 쓰는 그런 부류의 표현용어들이 나와서 본문을 보는데 조금 어려운 감은 있을지 모르겠지만
<DarkCircle> 스티브 잡스마냥 말장난하는 앞부분 보다는 ... 글이 거의 없는 뒷부분이 더 중요한 고로 -ㅅ- 나중에 "첨부된 링크를 반드시 함께 보셔야 합니다" 라는 명시를 해야겠 -ㅅ-;
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 이번 디자인은 좀 실패작이네요.. 그래도 시도했다는게 다행일 정도로 한국에서 이런거에 신경쓰신 분이 없었던듯..
<drake_kr> xfce에 대해서는 보는사람마다 이야기하겠습니다
<drake_kr> 그리고 소개시켜드릴 분이 계십니다. 나중에 시간 한번 내도록 하십시오. 밥 쏘실겁니다.
<DarkCircle> 그냥 큰데에서 리누스 토발즈가 쓰고 있는 환경인데 이 환경이 다음버전에 올 한글화되어 나올 가능성이 있다 라고만 (먼산)
<DarkCircle> 밥이라 -ㅠ- ...
<DarkCircle> 뭐 시간이야 나죠.
<DarkCircle> 문제는 돈 .
<drake_kr> 쏘신다니까요
<drake_kr> 음.. 쉐라온 디큐브시티호텔이 신도림역이군요..
<imsu`> / nick imsu
<imsu> 흐미
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 설마 아직도 작업중이십니까 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아;; 전 이제 술먹고 들어와서;; 이제;; 준비;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 죽겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 염장?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 염장은요 저도 지금 발등에 불이 떨어져 있는데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 머리는 헤롱헤롱 거리지;;;
<imsu> 준비는 해야하지
<imsu> 손가락은 말을 안듣고 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 머리가 안돌아 갑니다;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그래도 돌려봐
<drake_kr> 김경호처럼
<DarkCircle> 봉~산~탈춤!
<DarkCircle> drake_kr / 설마 지금도 깨어계시는거 절~대 아니겠죠 ?
<drake_kr> ...
<cheayuncho> drake_kr 그 세미나 명단건은 어지되셧는지요?
<cheayuncho> 메세지 보시자마자 010-4934-4411로 문자 한통만 넣어주세요 학교에있는지라 IRC보기가 힘듭니다 @.@
#ubuntu-ko 2011-11-16
<grr> hello
<razGon_OpBx> grr: ni hao ma?
<razGon_OpBx> grr: Ohayo!
<razGon_OpBx> grr: Guten morgen!
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> Work^Seony: Aloha!
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_OpBx> 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_OpBx> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_OpBx> http://121.148.121.234/tc/scrshot.png
<razGon_OpBx> 지금 이렇게 쓰고 있습니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 혹시 fluxbox쓰시는 분?
<razGon_OpBx> 아니면 써보셨던 분이나.
<yemharc> razGon_OpBx: 써보긴 했습니다
<razGon_OpBx> 예 어떻던가요?
<yemharc> 가볍죠
<yemharc> 다만 일반적인 윈도우 매니저와는 좀 틀린 부분이 많아서
<razGon_OpBx> 혹시 각 프로그램마다 단축키 지정할 수 있을까요?
<razGon_OpBx> 예
<yemharc> 초기 적응 시간이 필요합니다
<razGon_OpBx> 크런키뱅으로 오픈박스는 적응이 어느정도 되었습니다.
<yemharc> 잠시만요
<yemharc> 그거 아마.....
<yemharc> 있네요
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/9uAjs
<razGon_OpBx> 지금은 오픈박스 입니다만. 비슷한 곳 검색해서 찾겟습니다. 감사합니다.
<yemharc> 오픈박스는 여기가 도움이 되실겁니다.
<yemharc> http://wiki.kldp.org/wiki.php/openbox
<razGon_OpBx> yemharc: 도데체 모르는게 뭡니까?
<yemharc> 읭...
<yemharc> 모르는거 천지죠 (....)
<yemharc> 그리고 어차피
<yemharc> 이런 "찾으면 나오는"것들을 알고 있는건 대단한게 아니에요
<yemharc> 그냥 찾는 시간에 대한 차이가 날 뿐이지 찾으면 다 나옵니다
<Work^Seony> kldp 설명이 재밌네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 자질구레한 정보를 (쓸데없이 시간과 재능을 낭ㅂ히나느 방식으로) 확인한다. ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<grr> razGon_OpBx: Hi
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 딱 그런거죠 뭐
<yemharc> 요즘들어 드는 생각인데ㅐ
<yemharc> 해외서 이슈가 되는 기술들 대부분이
<yemharc> 이미 국내서는 다 한번씩 나왔던 거였어요
<yemharc> 근데 요거 잘 생각해보면
<yemharc> 해당 기술을 기반으로 한 서비스가 살아남았건 사라졌건 포인트는
<yemharc> 해외진출을 못했어요
<yemharc> 스트리밍 서비스, 클라우드 등등
<yemharc> 그리고 그런 현상이 벌어진 대부분의 원인은 정부정책 (......)
<razGon_OpBx> 정부가 그런 정책을 내놓는 건 기업들의 떡으로..ㅋ
<yemharc> 아뇨 그런거 이전에
<yemharc> 예를들면 일본문화 개방에 관한 정책
<yemharc> 일본의 게임산업이 전성기에 접어드는 시점에 국내 게임산업은 막 자라나기 시작했죠
<yemharc> 근데 여기서 정부가 한 정책이 "자국산업 보호 + 일본문화이기 때문에 수입거부"
<yemharc> 사실 그 때 "시장 확대를 위해 수입 허용 + 자국 산업 보호를 위해 특별관세 부여"
<yemharc> 정도만 되었어도
<yemharc> .......이제와서 말해서 뭐하나요
<razGon_OpBx> 그렇게 되었어도 어떻게 되었을까요?
<yemharc> 그때 잘만 했어도 불법복제 천국이 되진 않았죠
<razGon_OpBx> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> 하긴 그렇죠.ㅋ
<yemharc> 결론만 말해버리니 마치 물타기 같은 느낌인데
<yemharc> 시장이 확대되면 당연한 수순으로 산업 보호를 위한 작업이 시작되고
<yemharc> 그와 더불어 경쟁력 강화 + 관세없애줘 요청 콤보와 맞물려서
<yemharc> 경쟁력도 갖게 되고 저작권에 대한 인식도 좀 생기고
<yemharc> ....하지만 역사에 IF는 없다는거
<jasonjang> hi~ all~
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> Work^Seony: 지난 밤 #ubunut-meeting channel 에서 여러 건의 회의가 있었는데, KST 05:00 부터 0515분까지 미얀마 로코팀의  승인 껀 이 있는데.,..시간 여유 있으면 한 번 읽어 보시겠우? 짧아요.
<razGon_OpBx> jasonjang:안녕하세요?
<jasonjang> 안녕하십시오~ ㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> jasonjang: hi~! How aer U?
<Work^Seony> jasonjang, 넵
<jasonjang> 파인, 땡큐, 엔드 유? ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> 역시.. 습관이라는게 무섭습니다.ㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 엠피3파일도 아이패드에서 플레이 되지 않죠?
<yemharc> 애플기기 기본 음악포맷은 AAC입니다
<yemharc> 그 외에는 전용 앱이 필요할겁니다
<razGon_OpBx> 4shared.com
<razGon_OpBx> http://4shared.com
<yemharc> 음악재생용으로는 http://iphoneblog.co.kr/991 이게 괜찮습니다
<yemharc> 다만 유료
<razGon_OpBx> 여기서 엠피3다운받기는 합니다만.
<yemharc> 근데 유료라고 해도 가격이 비싼게 아니라 돈내고 살만 합니다
<razGon_OpBx> 아.. 2달러군요.
<yemharc> http://boribab.tistory.com/3123
<yemharc> 찾아보니
<yemharc> 4shared 앱이 있네요. 이거 플레이어도 붙어있는거 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 그리고 저런식으로 아이튠즈와 상관없이 음악을 넣으실거라면
<yemharc> http://i-funbox.com/
<yemharc> 이제는 패치되서 탈옥 안해도 내부 파일 수정삭제 가능합니다
<razGon_OpBx> 근데 4shared는 탈옥해야지 실행가능하네요.
<razGon_OpBx> 흠. 안드로이드도 어플있는데 정말 참 좋습니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 아... 복돌이 인생.ㅋ
<yemharc> 어플 자체가 탈옥이 필요하군요.
<razGon_OpBx> 그러겠죠.
<razGon_OpBx> 아이폰의 소리바다이니깐요.
<razGon_OpBx> 계정에다가 올려 놓구 다운 받아서 들으면 땡입니다. 안드로이드에서는요.
<razGon_OpBx> 웹에서도 있구요.
<razGon_OpBx> 딱 안되는 건 애플뿐. 그만큼 저작권을 생각한다는 거에서는 좋지만요.
<yemharc> 안드로이드 장점이 그런 부분이죠
<yemharc> 근데 사실
<yemharc> 전 그런 부분도 조만간 아이튠즈 매치가 해결해 줄거라 생각해요
<yemharc> <-구글뮤직 반대자
<razGon_OpBx> 한국사회 같아요. 겉으로는 안되지만. 안되는게 어딧나? 하는.ㅋ
<yemharc> 구글뮤직은 의도도 뭐도 다 좋은데
<yemharc> 공짜라는게 문제에요
<razGon_OpBx> 구글뮤직 사용해 본게 없는데.
<yemharc> 결국 생산자에겐 아무것도 돌아가지 않아요
<razGon_OpBx> 좋다고 하더군요. 흠.
<yemharc> 구글뮤직 서비스 자체는 정말 좋습니다
<razGon_OpBx> 급땡기는데요? 초대장으로 갈수있죠?
<yemharc> 네
<razGon_OpBx> 혹시 받은게 있을까?
<yemharc> 구글은 정말 다 좋은데
<drake_kr> 상암동 근처에 wd40 파는데가 있으려나
<yemharc> 요즘들어 점점 OPEN = FREE라는 인식으로 가는게 맘에 안들어요
<drake_kr> 그게 저도 불만입니다
<yemharc> drake_kr: 상암동 생긴건 그래도 공돌이 동네는 아니라 없지 않을까요
<yemharc> 길 가다 보면 철물점도 안 보이던데...
<yemharc> 안그래도 예전부터 OPEN과 FREE 개념으로 진짜 박터지게 싸운게 오픈소스 진영인데
<yemharc> 이제와서 그 선두주자격인 구글이 저래버리면......
<drake_kr> 팬이 지 죽는다고 괴성을 지르면서 춥다고 몸을 떠네
<razGon_OpBx> 좀 그건 그건 그렇긴 하지만요. 구글자체가 공짜로 하고 투자나 광고 받아서 올리는 그런방식으로 살아버려서 그런거 같아요.
<drake_kr> 근데 음악도 사실..
<yemharc> 근데 그러면 안돼요
<razGon_OpBx> 그렇게 하면 선두권만 살아남죠.
<razGon_OpBx> 문제는 그게 문제. 공생이 없어짐.
<yemharc> 공생도 공생이지만 가장 큰 문제는
<razGon_OpBx> 구글뮤직 초대장 받았네요.^^
<yemharc> 다른 '실물 판매'와 별개로
<drake_kr> 옆집아줌마의 설거지송같은건 무료배포가 되어야 하지만
<yemharc> '컨텐츠 판매'라는 부분은 이렇든 저렇든 원 제작자 혹은 생산자에게 반드시 무언가 돌아가야 하는겁니다
<yemharc> 그래야 꾸준히 발전할 수 있어요
<drake_kr> '내가 좋아하는 아티스트'의 경우는 돈 받고 팔아야..
<razGon_OpBx> 그렇죠.
<yemharc> 예술이 암만 배고픈 직업(?)이래도 굶어죽진 않아야 계속 뭘 만들죠 (웃음)
<razGon_OpBx> 동감합니다. 근데 구글뮤직은 미국에서만 가능한가요?
<yemharc> 아직 미국만 됩니다
<yemharc> 다만 스맛폰(안드로이드)용 앱을 설치하시면 이용 가능해요
<razGon_OpBx> 아...
<yemharc> 마켓 국가 변환이 안되니
<yemharc> 웹에서 찾아 받으시면 됩니다
<razGon_OpBx> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 초대장 받았으니. 앱설치해야 겠군요.ㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> www.androidpub.com
<yemharc> 아.....
<yemharc> 일본 아이튠즈 매치 서비스 안하나 (...)
<yemharc> 풉......
<yemharc> drake_kr: 앱스토어에 Drake`s Tower Ultimate 라는 앱이........
<grr> = =
<Ponics_Beginner> 유명강사 밀옹 / 메롱~! ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> grr / -ㅠ-
<Ponics_Beginner> grr / 22일날 봅쉬다...
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클님 / 22일날 하루 몽땅 비워주삼...
<yemharc> 으엌ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아이폰 용량 5메가 남았닼ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ... 16g?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 64G 살까 했는데
<drake_kr> 아.
<yemharc> 맥북사야죠 (먼산)
<drake_kr> 앱때문이오?
<yemharc> 넵
<yemharc> 그래도 패드는 32GB라고 꽤 남았네요
<yemharc> 7GB정도
<razGon_OpBx> 일단 동영상부터 지워주는 센스!
<yemharc> 동영상은 다 해봐야 1.4gb네요
<razGon_OpBx> 흠...
<razGon_OpBx> 다 책일까요?
<razGon_OpBx> 혹은 앱?
<yemharc> 앱 + 책 + 음악
<yemharc> 음악이 한 5gb약간 안되고
<yemharc> 책이 대충 2gb
<yemharc> 거기에 iOS기본공간 대충 1gb 제하고 나면
<yemharc> 6gb정도가 앱이군요
<yemharc> ......응?
<razGon_OpBx> 흠.. 음악을 지워야 겠숙ㄴ요.
<razGon_OpBx> 지워야 겠군요.
<razGon_OpBx> 와이파이 N형태의 USB카드 끼면 150Mbps까지 나와야 하죠?
<razGon_OpBx> 유투브 하면 자꾸 끊기는데 공유기에서 문제가 있을까요?
<razGon_OpBx> 공유기는 n모드까지 지원합니다.
<yemharc> youtube를 사용하실 때에는
<yemharc> DNS를 8.8.4.4로 해놓는걸 추천합니다 :)
<razGon_OpBx> 예. 아이패드에서도 그렇게 설정하나요?
<yemharc> 아마 될겁니다
<yemharc> 다른게 아니라 8.8.4.4는 구글 DNS에요
<drake_kr> 흠.
<razGon_OpBx> 옙 감사합니다. 후. 갑자기 배울게 많아졋네요.
<yemharc> 엄청난 효과는 없지만
<yemharc> 일단 버퍼링이 좀 줄어들긴 하더군요
<drake_kr> 앱이 몇개나 되길래..
<yemharc> drake_kr: 몇개 안되요
<yemharc> 어...... 이제 한 50개 되나
<yemharc> 근데 게임이 많아서 그래요
<drake_kr> 흠
<yemharc> 한놈한놈 크다보니
<drake_kr> 난 그럼 생활 자체가 힘듬
<yemharc> 급한대로(??) 인피니티 블레이드 지웠습니다
<yemharc> (혼자 1gb)
<yemharc> 사실 32gb면 아직도 한참 남았겠죠
<drake_kr> 위룰은 당연 있을테고..
<yemharc> 아, 저 위룰 안해요
<yemharc> WeRule, Rule the Sky 등등
<drake_kr> 그런겜 안함?
<yemharc> 아뇨 예전엔 다 했는데
<yemharc> 지금은 GodFinger 한개만 하네요
<yemharc> 그나마도 잘 안하고....
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그런겜 하다보면 생활 자체가 안됨
<drake_kr> 신경쓰여서..
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 오호.... 오늘은 미리 흡연량 쿼터를 정하고 시작하는것이 어떻겠삼 ?
<drake_kr> Ponics_Beginner: 쿨탐 30분이요
<drake_kr> 전자담배를 사던가 해야지원
<razGon_OpBx> 구글의 웹앱은 모두 무료인가요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 기업사용의 경우 라이센스 비용이 아니라
<yemharc> B2B용 관리 프로세스를 돈 받고 팝니다
<yemharc> 아마 1인당 $50/y 였던걸로 기억해요
<yemharc> 사용자 교육도 포함이었을겁니다
<razGon_OpBx> 저는 개인용 컴으로 원격으로 쓰고 있으므로.ㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> 기업사용은 아닙니다.ㅎ
<yemharc> 기업도 돈 안내고 써도 됩니다
<yemharc> 다만 기업용으로 사용하게 되면 회계장부나 이런것도 들어가기 때문에
<yemharc> 보안을 위한 사용자 교육과 백업 프로세스 등 기업용 관리기능을 돈 받고 '서비스'하는거죠
<yemharc> 그래서 개인도 신청하면 사용 가능합니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 세금떨구기 위한 비용.ㅎ
<yemharc> 비슷해요
<yemharc> 최근에 국내 몇몇 소규모 기업들은
<yemharc> 오피스 프로그램같은거 안 사고 구글doc으로 처리하는 경우도 많아요
<yemharc> 이게 돈 지출 엄청나게 줄여주거든요
<razGon_OpBx> 그렇죠. 저도 그렇게 해보니 좋더군요.
<razGon_OpBx> 간단한 문서를 복사하거나 올리는거 없이 구글에 접속하면 저장되어있어서요.
<razGon_OpBx> 가끔 집에서 확인하고 업무를 할수 잇어서 좋더군요.
<yemharc> 그리고 병행해서 에버노트도 사용하면 더 좋습니다
<yemharc> 클라우드는 진짜
<yemharc> 사용하는 사람 나름이라
<yemharc> 뜬구름 잡다 마느냐 구름 위에 올라타느냐는 활용도에서 판가름이 나죠
<razGon_OpBx> 그렇죠. 사용하는 사람이 어떤것을 사용하냐에 따라서 달라지죠.
<razGon_OpBx> 옛날퍼럼 유에스비에 담고 다니는거 좋아하시는 분들도 있구요.
<razGon_OpBx> 저처럼 온라인으로 업다운로드해서 다니는거 좋아하는 사람도 있구요.
<razGon_OpBx> 제가 추구하는 거에 대한 단어가 생각 났습니다. SBC[server-based computing]^^;; seozin을 보니 비슷한 단어더군요.
<razGon_OpBx> 실제로 병원에서 사용하는 프로그램말고 다 서버 위에서 작동시키고 싶습니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 실제로 작동시키고 싶은게 주식채팅서비스와 HTS[주식거래프로그램] 이것도 돌리고 싶은데요.
<razGon_OpBx> 오픈박스에서 힘든거 같아요.
<razGon_OpBx> 흠. 위키디피아에서 웹OS찾아보았는데. 팜이 HP에 인수 되었군요..
<razGon_OpBx> palm베이스의 PDA인 소니 clie-TH55 그립네요. 이거 정말 잘사용한 모바일기기였는데.
<DarkCircle> 음 ...
<DarkCircle> 서버기반 주식거래프로그램은 현재 불법으로 간주되고 있습니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 아. 그러겠군요.
<DarkCircle> 실제로 한 기업체에서 그런 시스템을 제공했다가 공정거래위반으로 제소된 사례도 있구요.
<razGon_OpBx> 헉.
<DarkCircle> 저도 그런 시스템이있다면 얼마나 좋을까 싶었는데
<DarkCircle> 대역폭의 차이 때문에 누구는 주식상황을 실시간으로 보고 누구는 몇초 늦게 보는 이런 일이 발생하더랍니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 어짜피 VNC로 하는 거라서요.
<razGon_OpBx> 그러겠군요.
<DarkCircle> 게다가 서버 프로그램 자체에서 QoS로 데이터 패킷 흐름을 조작할 수 있구요
<razGon_OpBx> 그렇죠.
<DarkCircle> 시간당 얼마 이상의 데이터가 흘러가지 못하게 버퍼에 막아버린다든가 그런거 말이죠
<razGon_OpBx> 게다가 한사람이 백명거래한 것처럼도 할수 잇죠.
<DarkCircle> 네 :D
<DarkCircle> 그래서 결국 그런문제를 해결하는 방법은 ...
<DarkCircle> 통신회사에서 통신료를 올리고 회선망과 백본망에 돈을 더 많이 처바르는겁니다.
<razGon_OpBx> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 지금 대역폭의 100배정도만 늘어나면 지금 주식거래도 사실 실시간이나 다름없지만
<razGon_OpBx> 저는 일단 하고 싶은게 진료용 컴의 부담을 덜고 싶어서요.
<DarkCircle> 무지연에 가까운 실시간 거래가 가능해지는거죠 :D
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 그렇게 하면
<yemharc> 통신비는 오르고 대역폭은 안 오르는 사태가 발생합니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 정답!
<DarkCircle> yemharc / 빙고 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그리고 말합니다. "지금은 곤란하다. 기다려 달라."
<razGon_OpBx> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 속도가 빨라지면 소문을 듣고 더 많이 몰리는 사태가 발생 =3=3=3
<yemharc> 하여튼 지금 전국민이 꼼수를 배우고 있는 상황이라 더 그래요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> vnc로 해서 보니 좋은점이 여러 어플을 한번에 숨기고 이어서 할수 있다는 겁니다.
<yemharc> 그리고 기업 입장에서 가카의 꼼수는 정말 신의 한수
<DarkCircle> 그래서 제생각에는 말인데 이걸 몇년 이상 고정적으로 사용해온 "프리미엄급 고객"에게만 업그레이드 하는 기회를 제공하는 것이 좋을 것 같습니다.
<yemharc> 그럼 데모 일어납니다
<razGon_OpBx> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 마치 동네 단골음식점에서 서비스로 밥하나 더 준다거나
<yemharc> "40만원 보상! 옮기세요~" 하던 분들 길거리로 나옵니다
<DarkCircle> 찌개 1인분 더준다는식 말이죠
<DarkCircle> 물론 해당 회선 제공비용은 "무조건 비싸야"죠
<DarkCircle> 비정상적 경로를 통해 정보를 입수한 고객에겐 실제 가격의 2~3배의 값을 부르면
<DarkCircle> "좋긴 한데 비싸서..."
<DarkCircle> 라고...
<DarkCircle> 90년대 말에 DSU 전용선 유닛으로 통신하던 서비스가 있긴 했는데
<DarkCircle> IP하나당 수십만원했습니다.
<DarkCircle> (IP -> 회선 이용 머신한대)
<DarkCircle> 속도가 워낙 잘나와서 가정에서도 쓸 수 있긴 했는데 너무 비싸다는게 단점이었죠.
<DarkCircle> 일단 진료에 사용할 머신의 부하를 없애려면 저전력 고효율 정책으로 각각의 굵직한 기능에 대해 분산처리를 해보시는게 ...
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클님 / 훔....
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클님 / 22일날 아무튼 학교 땡땡이 치고 오삼...
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클님 / 아.. 맞다.. 사전등록 하면 점심도 제공됨...
<yemharc> 아시는 분은 이미 알고계실 사이트
<yemharc> http://www.appfing.com/
<yemharc> drake_kr: http://www.iphonedev.co.kr/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=606
<razGon_OpBx> DarkCircle: 진료머신 자체의 자원은 남습니다. 하지만 뭐 보고 있다가 웹페이지 확 닫고 난다음
<razGon_OpBx> 1. 다시들어가기 그렇구요.
<razGon_OpBx> 특히 문서 같은 것을 보고있다가 그렇습니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 2. 개인적으로 쓰고있는 건 서버에 기생해서 띄워 놓아서 연속성으로 가집니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 3. 좋은 자료는 한곳에 모아 놓으려는 습성때문에요.
<razGon_OpBx> 4. 가장 큰 문제인데요. 진료용 프로그램은 리눅스용이 없습니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 4번도 되면 제 컴의 자료와 집에 있는 서버의 자료에 연동해 놓을텐데요.
<razGon_OpBx> 아!
<razGon_OpBx> 혹시 삼바 서버 인트라넷아니어도 되나요?
<DarkCircle> 리눅스용이 없으면 만들면 되죠 :D
<DarkCircle> 문제는 그게 웹기반이면 ㅅㅁ =3
<razGon_OpBx> 근데 그것을 하려고 업체들이 안하려합니다.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 중간에 AX 모듈이 다소곳하게 앉아서 돌려치기를 한다든가 ..
<DarkCircle> 그게 기존 시스템에 대해 어떤 구조로 되어 있는지 문서화된 검증 같은게 안되어 있어서 안하려고 하는거예요
<DarkCircle> 비용적인 리스크가 생각보다 심해서
<razGon_OpBx> 하긴 액티브액스가 문제죠.
<DarkCircle> 우리나란 일단 뭘 만들면 "소스코드=문서" 죠
<razGon_OpBx> 정부부처로 연결하려면.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 그 DB가 MSSQL이면 마이그레이션의 문제도 있고요
<DarkCircle> SQL엔진마다 각기 다른 특화된 구문이 존재하기 때문에
<DarkCircle> 서버나 엔진이 달라지면 SQL구문도 새로 튜닝해야 하고요
<razGon_OpBx> 아.. MsSQL입니다.
<DarkCircle> SQL쪽이 웃긴게 이거 하나만 해도 빡세다보니까
<razGon_OpBx> 역시나 그게 문제군요.
<DarkCircle> SQL만 잘해도 연봉 5천 받아요
<razGon_OpBx> 대신 머리 다빠지겠군요.ㅎ
<Seony> 5천 밖에 안되는군요... 암울한 IT 강국의 현실...
<DarkCircle> 명령은 한갠데
<DarkCircle> 줄수는 수백줄
<DarkCircle> '으잌
<DarkCircle> 돌리다 문제 생기면
<HiOSS> 안녕하세요~^^
<DarkCircle> "껐다 켜?"
<DarkCircle>  =3=3=3
<Seony> 윈도우즈가 아닌 다른 플랫폼으로의 의료S/W 분야에 진출하겠다면, 저 같으면 맥으로 나갑니다. 리눅스는 다음에... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> HiOSS, Hi
<DarkCircle> 맥이 개발하기도 쉽고 다루기도 쉽다는건 정말 최대 장점이긴 한데
<DarkCircle> 머신이 쓸데 없이 비싼건 단점.
<jasonjang> hi ~ HiOSS , 점심 드셨오?
<Seony> DarkCircle: 제 말의 요지는 윈도우 플랫폼 아니면 프로그램 장사하기 힘들다는 얘기입니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> HiOSS: 안녕하세요. 오랜만입니다 :)
<Seony> 그리고 의사샘들이 그깟 맥북 가격에 휘둘리겠어요? ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 맥 개발자들 꽤 많아요
<HiOSS> yemharc: 안녕하세요~^^
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> Seony: 선배님 안녕하십니까~^^
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<DarkCircle> 맥 개발 플랫폼에서 사용하는 언어며 프렘웍 기반도 상당히 매력적이라서 윈도쪽 개발하다가 맥쪽 건드려보는 사람들도 많구요
<jasonjang> hi ~ HiOSS , 점심 드셨오? <---------- 내 인사 씹으시네?! 질겅질겅. ㅎ 맛있오?
<Seony> 근데 말씀하신 의료분야는 없잖아요. 게다가 누구하나 뛰어들지도 않을테고...
<DarkCircle> 중요한건 업체 입장에서 "이게 돈이 되느냐"가 가장 중요한거죠.
<DarkCircle> 어떻게 사업 벌려놓고 시스템 개발해놓고 장사를 하는데
<Seony> 글쵸... 돈이 되느냐가 문제고, 따라서 결국은 윈도우 이외의 플랫폼에선느 프로그램 장사하기 힘들다는 얘기에요.
<DarkCircle> 사용자 입장이나 개발자 입장으로 보나 이게 비용면에서 효율적인가를 따져보면
<DarkCircle> 맥 기반은 정말 ...
<DarkCircle> 좀 거시기 ..
<Seony> 라즈곤님이 다른 분보다 앞서나가고, 리눅스를 좋아하시고 잘하셔도, 결국은 돈이거든요... S/W 제작자들이 돈 안되면 안하니... 결국 다른 플랫폼으로는 그림의 떡일 뿐...
<Seony> 어쩔 수 없는 현실이죠.
<Seony> 맥용 곰플레이어 베타버전 나온지가 언젠데 아직도 정식버전이 안나왔을 정도니깐요.
<DarkCircle> 윈도가 다른 플랫폼과의 호환성이 거시기해도 효율성에서 윈도를 쫒아갈 수 있는 플랫폼이 그다지 많지가 않아요.
<DarkCircle> 일단 한국의 IT기술자격증 취득 기반 환경은 95%가 윈도우이고
<DarkCircle> 아주 일부환경만 리눅스 입니다.
<Seony> 하여간 암울한 현실입니다.
<Seony> 국가가 나서서 특정 기업을 대놓고 밀어주다니...
<DarkCircle> 애초부터 국가기술자격증 취득환경은
<DarkCircle> "개인의 머신을 들고 와서 시험장에 하루 전에 셋팅해놓을것"
<DarkCircle> 이 맞아요
<HiOSS> jasonjang: 안녕하세요~^^
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 옆꾸리 아프죠? ㅋ
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 각자의 사용환경이나 사용 프로그램 취향이라든지 이런것들이 다를 수 있으니까.
<HiOSS> jasonjang: 아직 밥은 안먹었습니다ㅋ
<HiOSS> 식사 맛있게 하셨나요??ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 많이 늦었네요. 녭, 저야 모 일찍...옙
<DarkCircle> 대놓고 예를 들어보자면 사무자동화 자격증 시험에 MS 워드, 엑셀, 파워포인트가 들어간다는것. 워드프로세서 자격증 시험에 MS워드와 한글만이 해당되지만 정작 시험볼때 쓰는 프로그램은 대부분 아래아 한글만 쓴다는것.
<HiOSS> ^^
<jasonjang> HiOSS: 요즘 나 꼼수 땜에 가카와톡이...주춤하죠?
<razGon_OpBx> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> Blueprint 3D라는 게임 앱이 새로 나왔는데, 보기에는 완전 새로운 겜이네요
<razGon_OpBx> 나꼼수.
<Seony> yemharc: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/notability-handwriting-note/id360593530?mt=8 이거 어때보여요?
<yemharc> Seony: 뭐하는 녀석이죠?
<razGon_OpBx> 오... 이건.. 필기?
<Seony> 노트 적고 메모하고 필기하고 그런 앱이에요
<yemharc> 필기인식을 하는 워드 프로세서?
<Seony> 80% 세일한다길래 살려구요..
<razGon_OpBx> pdf필기하고 메모하는 앱.
<Seony> 괜찮아보이죠?
<razGon_OpBx> 얼마하나요?
<razGon_OpBx> 저는 일단 구입요.
<Seony> 세일해서 $1
<razGon_OpBx> 오! 굳!!
<razGon_OpBx> 북마크했습니다.
<Seony> Pages보다 좋으면 어쩌지 ㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 마눌님이 좋아라 하시겠습니다.
<yemharc> 흠
<Seony> 저런거 자주 쓰시나봐요?
<yemharc> Seony: bamboo paper는 아시죠?
<Seony> razGon_OpBx: 재밌는 앱 중에서, 냉장고에 있는 재료들을 넣으면 만들 수 있는 음식 리스트를 보여주는 앱도 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> yemharc: 아뇨 몰라요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> Seony: 그런거 알려줘 보았자. 울마눌은 한식을 가장 좋아합니다.
<Seony> 한국에서 나온 앱이에요
<yemharc> Seony: 기본적으로 무료 앱이긴 합니다만
<yemharc> 이게 필기 인식이 대박입니다
<Seony> 다 한국 음식이 뜨죠.
<razGon_OpBx> 아! 이름이 뭐죠?
<Seony> yemharc: 이것도 괜찮아보이네요
<yemharc> 워드 프로세서는 아니고
<yemharc> 일종의 연습장 앱인데요
<Seony> razGon_OpBx: 잠시만요. 이름 좀 확인해볼께요
<yemharc> 타블렛 수준의 인식으로 유명합니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 흠. 일단 뱀부페이퍼.
<yemharc> 그림 그리는 분들이 연습용으로도 많이 쓰시죠
<yemharc> 스타일러스로 하게되면 손끝의 미묘한 강약조절까지 인식해요
<razGon_OpBx> 죽지군요.竹紙
<Seony> razGon_OpBx: http://www.appsapps.net/22353
<yemharc> 그리고 앱 내 유료결제를 하면
<yemharc> 많은 모양의 펜툴이 추가되고
<yemharc> 페이지 저장량이 늘어납니다.
<yemharc> 기본 저장이 100페이지던가 10페이지던가 그런데, 결제하면 1천인가 2천인가로 늘어날거에요
<razGon_OpBx> Seony: Mahalo!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 기억하고 계셨군요
<razGon_OpBx> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> 하와이어는 그래도 기억하기 쉬워서요.
<razGon_OpBx> halo로 기억하는게.
<Seony> http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/shadowgun/id440141669?mt=8 이거 그래픽 좋아보이는데 겨우 $1
<Seony> 오늘은 앱쇼핑 좀 해볼까...
<Seony> 워너 브라더스에서 나오는 게임앱이 있었군요...
<razGon_OpBx> PDF뷰어로는 어떤것을 주로 쓰세요. 리눅스에서요. evince말구요.
<Seony> 저는 그냥 더블클릭하면 나오는거... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> 에빈스는 단순하게 좋기는 한데, 필기기능이나 주석기능이 있었으면 해서요.
<razGon_OpBx> foxit readder를 윈도우에서는 씁니다만. 이거말고 리눅스에서 좋은게 있는지요?
<razGon_OpBx> http://springbear25.tistory.com/66 이거 괜찮네요.
<Seony> 맥에 있는 툴 중에 Visor라고 하는 게 있는데 그거랑 똑같네요
<cheayuncho_ssh> list
<cheayuncho_ssh> 안녕하세요
<cheayuncho_ssh> 으히히
<cheayuncho_ssh> 지금 원서 접수하러 가는길입니다
<razGon_OpBx> cheayuncho_ssh: 안녕하세요?
<cheayuncho_ssh> 네에 안녕하세요
<cheayuncho_ssh> drake_kr 으... 너무 늦엇네요 그래도 감사합니다
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> Seony: 로그인 화면까지는 넘어갔는데 그 다음부터는 진행이 안되네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 실행이 안되는 거야?
<Seony> 아니, 실행은 되는데 로그인 하고나면 응답이 없어?
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 그나저나 구글은 왜 차세대 검색시스템에 관한 언급이 전혀 없는걸까요
<yemharc> 지금대로 [백과사전]으로 남아봤자 훅 갈텐데 말이죠
<imsu> Seony: 로그인 화면까지는 넘어가는데요 그다음에 로그인해야하는데 어떻게 해야할지;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 내가 준 링크타고 계정 만들었지?
<imsu> 로그인 id / pw 로 마우스는 움직이는데 커서가 안깜박거리고 키보드가 안먹네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 네
<Seony> 그걸로 로그인하면 응답이 없어?
<Seony> 8.04? 아니면 10.04?
<imsu> 8.04
<imsu> 아 원래 홈페이지에 로그인 하고 실행해야 하나요?
<Seony> 8.04에 깔린 와인버전으로 실행여부를 알아봐야겠네
<Seony> 아니 그렇진 않아
<Seony> 일단 거기 깔린 와인버전 좀 불러줘봐
<imsu> 1.2요
<imsu> 잘 되는거 같은데; ;
<Seony> 와인 홈피가서 알아봐야겠네
<imsu> 에고 하나씩 하나씩 걸리네 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 와인 홈피 가니까 1.3.32로 실행이 가능하다고 나와있네
<imsu> 1.2는 안됩니까?
<Seony> 일단 와인을 1.3.32로 업뎃해봐
<imsu> 저번에는 1.2 잘 된다고 하셨는데;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 안되는 것 같진 않은데, 일단 홈피에는 그렇게 적혀있어. 그냥 버전이 업그레이드 되면서 그것 역시 잘된다고 나열해놓은 거겠지
<Seony> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=2249
<Seony> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=23787
<Seony> 이거 보구서 거기 나와있는대로 해봐
<DarkCircle> 음 근데 22일날 무슨 행사가 있는지 검색을 해봐도 안나오네 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 공개소프트웨어 Day 이거 하나 나오는군요 -ㅅ-
<imsu> Seony: 저 링크는 뭔가요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 보면 알잖아 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 영어 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 잠시만.
<Seony> 9.10에서 실행하는 법이래. sed -i -e '/bitsCancelled/ s/1/0/' prefs.ini && wine explorer /desktop=0,1680x1050 "C:\Program Files\CCP\EVE\eve.exe" &
<Seony> 일단 8.04는 안적혀있네. 그래도 한 번 해봐
<imsu> 저 잠시만 재부팅 해볼게요
<imsu> wine 1.3 .deb 파일 받아서 설치했는데;;;;;; 와인이 사라져버림;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이건 뭐야 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> Seony: scroll bottom to continue 에서;; 안넘어가요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아직도 로그인 화면 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아까 그 명령어 다시 적어주시면 안되겟습니까
<Seony> 음... 내일 사무실 가서 10.04에서 플레이 해봐야겠다.
<Seony> sed -i -e '/bitsCancelled/ s/1/0/' prefs.ini && wine explorer /desktop=0,1680x1050 "C:\Program Files\CCP\EVE\eve.exe" &
<Seony> 아 잠시만.
<Seony> 이거 맞네
<Seony> 저기 보면 해상도 적는 부분 보이지?
<Seony> 알아서 너 모니터에 맞게 적어.
<razGon_OpBx> 결국은 주석이 달릴수 잇는 pdf리딩프로그램은 없군요.
<imsu> Seony:  sed: can't read prefs.ini: No such file or directory
<jasonjang> 엥? razGon_OpBx adobe reader 자체 지원하쟎아요?!!
<DarkCircle> 컨퍼런스 일정 보니까 장난 아니네요
<DarkCircle> 다음주 내내 줄줄줄줄 컨퍼런스 컨퍼런스 컨퍼런스 ..
<Seony> imsu: 간단하네. 그런 파일을 찾아서 경로를 직접 넣거나 아니면 해당 디레토리 가서 실행하면 될 거 같은데
<imsu> 저거 sed c:\ 이거 경로를 와인폴더경로로 바꿔줘야 합니까?
<imsu> 머지;; ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그거는 원래 그렇게 적는 게 맞을 거야
<Seony> 와인에서 읽어들이는 부분이니까.
<imsu> wine explorer 가 있는걸로 봐서는 이렇게 적는게 맞는거 같은데;;
<imsu> 네
<Seony> 일단은 내가 내일 사무실 가서 실행해볼께. 난 설치까지만 해보고 실행은 안해봤거든
<imsu> 아~
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 알겠습니다;
<imsu> 근데 이거 일주일 동안 실행을 안해봐서 계정 삭제당하진 않았겠죠? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 2주일 안에 하면 돼. 삭제 되면 내가 다시 초대장 보내주면 되지
<imsu> 가입후 일주일인가? 그 때까지 게임안하면 정지인가;;;; 삭제인가 된다고 본거 같은데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이제 와인은 모르겠고 작업해야지; ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 사랑스런 내 키보드 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 완전 부드럽습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데 흑축은 부드러운 게 아니라 좀 딱딱한건데 ㅋ
<Seony> 청축이나 갈축은 그거보다 훨씬 말랑말랑할껄
<imsu> 걸리는게 일단 없잖아요
<imsu> 제가 청축을 특히 더 맘에 안드는게 손가락에서 걸려요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 아! 아도비!! 결국은 그놈을 써야 되네요..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 아.. 걸리는 게 없어서... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> jasonjang: 결국은 그걸써야 겠네요. 너무 무거워서 안쓰려구 했는데. 아도비 써야 겠습니다.ㅎ
<jasonjang> 예에~ 글쿤요
<imsu> Seony: 네 부드럽게 쳐지잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이제 손가락 힘만 좀 더 기르면 될듯 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 살짝만 눌러도 인식하니까 좋네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 구름타법의 완성형을 가보도록 하겠습니다.
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 살짝만 눌러도 인식하는 게 흑축의 장점이지..
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 한번도 안쳐보고 정말 잘 고른거 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 갈축보다 훨씬 맘에 드네요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 앞으로 리니어만 살듯 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> 흑축. 갈축 무슨뜻인가요?
<Seony> razGon_OpBx: 기계식 키보드 각 키에 해당하는 스프링을 구분하는 말이에요.
<razGon_OpBx> 아.!
<Seony> 기계식 키보드는 키마다 축(스프링)이 있거든요.
<Seony> 근데 그 축마다 특징이 매우 뚜렷하죠
<grr> 구름타법 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 전 키보드를 맛세이로 내리찍어서 청축 = =
<Seony> imsu: 난 흑축 써도 키를 끝까지 내리찍는데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 이게 보니까 소리나는게 플라스틱이 닿아서 나는 소리더군요!
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 그 소리가 최대 안나게끔 구름타법을 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 구름타법으로 치면 소리 안나
<imsu> 근데 구름타법이라는게 있나요?
<Seony> 뭐 다들 그렇게 부르기는 하는데, 지어낸 말이겠지
<imsu> 아 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 뭐 어차피 타자칠때 손목을 바닥에 닿지 않고 치는 걸 좋아해서요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 손가락만 왔다갔다 치는걸 좋아해요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그러면 힘들텐데
<imsu> 손바닥을 바닥에 대면 전 부자연스럽더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 어디서 사파의 무공을 배워갖구 와서 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 마계? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저 회사다닐때 옆에서 보더니 ;;; 자판 참 희안하게 치네 이러더라구요 ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 강아지 앞다리 내밀며 헥헥 거리는 모습? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 기역자로 팔 꺽어가지고는 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 손목을 바닥에 안대면, 팔목은 바닥에 대겠네
<Seony> 그렇게 안하면 팔이 엄청 힘들테니까..
<yemharc> 상암동 출발합니다 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<imsu> Seony: 아니요 다 들고 쳐요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 노트북은 대고 쳤는데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 일반 키보드는 다 들고 쳐요
<razGon_OpBx> 아크로바트리더에서 다운받으면 deb은 데비안패키지죠?
<razGon_OpBx> 근데 실행시키면 아키텍쳐가 다르다고 나옵니다 i386
<imsu> 음 머지 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 다른 배포판을 보니 "install"이라고 나와있는 파일이 있는데요
<razGon_OpBx> sh ./install
<razGon_OpBx> 이렇게 하는 거 맞죠?
<razGon_OpBx> sh: Can't open ./install
<razGon_OpBx> 이렇게 나오네요.
<imsu> make install
<imsu> Makefile 이 있나요?
<razGon_OpBx> make: *** 타겟 `install'를 만들 규칙이 없음.  멈춤.
<razGon_OpBx> 이렇게 나옵니다.
<razGon_OpBx> make install의 결과입니다.
<imsu> 거기 readme라는 파일 있나요?
<razGon_OpBx> 예
<imsu> 읽어보시면 나올텐데
<razGon_OpBx> 근데 우분투에 대한 내용은 없구요.
<razGon_OpBx> 페도라에 대한 내용만 나옵니다.
<razGon_OpBx> rpm을.
<imsu> 쩝;;
<Ponics_Beginner> 써니님 / 오래간만에 거시기 해봅니다.. 뿌웅~! 뿌웅~! ( 절때 뿌잉~! 뿌잉~! 이 아님.. ㅋㅋ )
<Seony> Ponics_Beginner: ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요
<razGon_OpBx> http://www.bloter.net/archives/82016
<razGon_OpBx> 분도님 나왔네요.ㅎ
<JSG0363> hi
<JSG0363> nice to meet you
<jasonjang> 안녕? 또 오셨군요
<razGon_OpBx> 안녕하세요?
<JSG0363> 안녕하세요
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냥...
<Seony> 민트가 우분투를 앞질렀네요.
<Seony> 데비안 기반의 우분투가 데비안을 앞지르더니, 이젠 우분투 기반의 민트가 우분투를 앞지르는 현상...
<razGon_OpBx> 청출어람.
<razGon_OpBx> 그게 아마도 리눅스의 약점인 미디어 부분을 잘 보완해서 그렇지 않을까 생각됩니다만
<Seony> 민트가 미디어 부분을 보완한 배포판이었나요? 그냥 좀 더 예쁘게 꾸며놓은 건줄 알았는데...
<razGon_OpBx> 느낌이 뭔가 조작되거나 어느나라에서 일률적으로 다운받은 느낌이 강하네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 디스트로왓치가 그런걸 조작할 필요가 뭐가 있겠어요.
<JSG0363> 어디에 그런게 나오죠?
<razGon_OpBx> 우분투에 설치해야 될 개별 코덱도 포함 했다라고 하더라구요.
<Seony> JSG0363: http://distrowatch.com/
<razGon_OpBx> 저도 1주전에 확인하고 깜짝 놀랐어요.
<razGon_OpBx> 그리고 아무래도 민트가 이쁘더라구요.
<Seony> 좀 더 예쁘긴 한데, 그래봐야 도끼니 개끼니...
<Seony> 전 개인적으로 KDE 좋아하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<JSG0363> 저도 민트를 깔아봤었는데
<JSG0363> 민트 로딩화면이 안뜨더라구요
<razGon_OpBx> 저도 그게 깔끔하고 좋더군요.
<JSG0363> 빠른건지 아예없는건지 모르겠지만요
<razGon_OpBx> 저는 enlightment(?)이게 맘에 들더군요. bodhi linux배포판에 나온거 보고 좋아하게되었습니다.ㅎ
<Seony> enlightment가 나온지 아주 오래된 나름 역사있는 윈도우 관리자랍니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 나온지 15년 정도 됐을 거에요.
<Seony> 나올 때 당시부터 화려했는데, 걔네들 문구가 "절대로 윈도우즈와 호환되지 않습니다" 였죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> 아!
<razGon_OpBx> 뭐랄까요? 맥을 흉내낸 거 같은 느낌도 들고요. 근데 잼있더군요.
<Seony> 화려하지 않아도 괜찮다면 WindowMaker라는 게 있어요. 넥스트스텝 흉내내건건데, 그거야말로 커스터마이징하는 재미가 있는 윈도우 매니져입니다.
<Seony> 온갖 설정파일이 전부 텍스트로 되어있거든요.
<Seony> 고치면 고치는대로 반응해서 재밌어요
<razGon_OpBx> ㅎㅎㅎ 초기 윈도우
<Seony> 초기 윈도우 매니져는 아니구요.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 엑스 윈도우즈 초창기에는 TWM이나 FVWM 같은 게 있었죠.
<razGon_OpBx> 그놈나오기 전까지는 날렸던 몸이라고 하던데. 그이전도 있었군요.
<Seony> 그러다 나중에 fvwm2, fvwm95가 나오고 window maker로 옮격ㅆ죠...
<Seony> 네 그놈 나오기 전에 완전 대세였어요
<razGon_OpBx> 이건 뭐 서태지 나오기전에 현진영이였으니.
<razGon_OpBx> 아니 박남정?
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 그때 당시는 정말로 대세였습니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 민트나오는 영상 보니 KDE인거 같은데요?
<Seony> 민트는 우분투 기반이니까 그놈일껄요.
<Seony> 나도 이번에 민트로 갈아볼까...
<razGon_OpBx> 저는 점점..
<razGon_OpBx> 우분투 서버로 해서 플럭스박스로 재구성해볼까도 생각하고 있습니다만.
<razGon_OpBx> 일단 편하네요. 빠르고요.
<razGon_OpBx> 그놈이군요.
<JSG03631> 우분투에서 스캔하려면 어떻게 해야 하나요?
<razgon> 오늘은 한우먹는 날!
<razgon> 한우먹으러 갑니다. 선배님들과 모임이 있습니다
<razgon> 먹고 올께요^^ 후...
<cartes> 안녕하세요
<cartes> Seony님 저 기계식키보드 처음으로 사봤어요
<Seony> cartes: 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 무슨 축으로 사셨어요?
<cartes> 갈축이요
<Seony> 어디꺼에요?
<cartes> Poker X에요
<Seony> 오 그렇군요. 어때요? 좋아요?
<cartes> 일반키보드보다 좋은것 같아요 확실히
<cartes> 사르륵 경쾌하게 쳐지네요
<Seony> 소리부터가 다르죠 ㅎㅎ
<cartes> 근데 일반 키보드도 키배열은 이거보다 편하긴했어요
<Seony> 멤브레인의 그 튜브 눌리는 느낌이 없어서 좋ㄱ...
<Seony> 아... 배열이 다른갑네요.
<Seony> 저도 배열 다른 키보드 샀다가 후회하고 얼른 팔앗잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes> 이거는 배열이 조금 특이해용
<Seony> 그래서 표준배열의 기계식을 다시 샀죠.
<cartes> 아 어떤거 사셨었어요?
<Seony> 저는 필코 마제스터치 닌자2 흑축이요
<cartes> 아 저도 그거살려다가 이거 산건데
<Seony> 그래도 필코가 제일 무난하더라구요. 브랜드 인지도면에서도 그렇고...
<cartes> 밀코 마제스터치면
<cartes> 표준키배열 아니었어요?
<Seony> 맞아요.
<Seony> 표준키배열이라서 좋아요
<cartes> 좋네용
<cartes> 배열다르신 키보드는 어떤거였어요?
<Seony> 스틸시리즈 6Gv2였어요.
<Seony> 게이밍 키보드로 유명한 브랜드인데, 솔직히 키감은 저게 더 좋았어요.
<Seony> 근데 결정적으로 키배열이 조금 이상해서 오타가 너무 심하더라구요
<cartes> 그렇군요
<cartes> 우와
<cartes> 벌써 커스터마이징도 조금했어요 하하
<Seony> 어떻게요?
<cartes> hjkl를 방향키로 맞췄어요
<cartes> 색깔 방향키
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요
<cartes> http://steelseries.com/products/keyboards/steelseries-6gv2
<cartes> 이거에요?
<Seony> 네 맞아요. 저는 Tenkeyless를 싫어해서... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 엔터키 큰거 좋아하는 사람한테느 ㄴ좋은데, 저처럼 | 하고 오른쪽 쉬프트 많이 쓰면 짜증나요
<cartes> 아
<cartes> 거의 같은데
<cartes> 텐키도 있고
<cartes> 근데 \|키가
<cartes> 쉬프트를 적게 차지하고 있네요
<Seony> 네. 리눅스 쓰는 사람이나 코딩 하는 사람은 못써요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes> 쉬프트한칸대신에 차지하고 있다고 해야하나요
<cartes> 그렇군요
<Seony> 게이밍 전용이라 아마 키 배열을 저렇게 만들었을 거에요.
<cartes> 네엥 게이밍 사지마요~ ㅎㅎ
<cartes> ^^;;
<cartes> http://iomania.co.kr/frontstore/Item/item_zoom.asp?item_num=1492&catalog_num=&mart_id=iomall&level=&mother_catalog_num=103895
<cartes> 마제스터치 닌자2면 이거인가요?
<Seony> 맞아요
<cartes> 이야...
<Seony> 위에서 내려다보면 무각인 키보드 같죠
<cartes> 부럽습니다;;
<Seony> 부럽긴요. 그닥 비싼 것도 아닌데요 뭘...
<cartes> 좋은 아이템입니다^^
<cartes> 전 필코 닌자 텐키레스 사려다가
<cartes> 지금 Poker X 샀어요..
<Seony> 근데, 자기 키보드에 만족하면 어디꺼든 상관없는 거 같아요. ㅎㅎ
<cartes> 네넵
<cartes> 흑축이 리니어 말씀하시나용?
<Seony> 네
<cartes> 집에서는 청축 써보고싶어용
<cartes> 밑에 철판댄 청축
<Seony> 시끄러울텐데요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes> 네;;ㅋㅋ 경쾌해서 신나잖아요... 시끄러워서 사무실에서는 조금 그럴수도 있겠지만..
<cartes> 갈축도 벌써 약간 시끄럽네요 ㅎ
<Seony> 인터넷에서 본 건데, 사무실에서 청축 쓰면 사람들이 아주 싫어한다더라구요
<cartes> 하하하;
<cartes> ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes> 이 키보드가 사실 방향키가 없어서 hjkl에 길들여질려고 샀어요;
<cartes> hjkl룰 하도안써서
<Seony> 아... 코딩할 때 좋겠네요
<cartes> 네에 그럴거 같아요
<cartes> 해피해킹도 방향키가 없기는 한데 너무 비싸고;
<cartes> http://cartes9.com/misc/mynewkeybd.jpg
<cartes> 레드 키캡으로 바꿔놨어요
<Seony> 오... 작다
<cartes> 네넵;
<cartes> 쉘하고 대화를 많이해서 익숙해져봐야죵;힝
<imsu> 밀리터리 키보드가 대세 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes> 임수형님 안녕하세요^^;
<imsu> cartes: 안녕하세요~
<imsu> 키보드 가지고 겜방가서 겜해볼까나 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 챙피해 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이런 디자인으로 서든을 한다면 주위에서;; 수근수근 거리겠죠;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes> 아
<cartes> 제가 올린거요?
<cartes> ㅋㅋ;;
<imsu> 아니요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저정도는 너무 무난하잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<cartes> 아 밀러터리 얼룽덜룽한
<cartes> 디자인이요?
<cartes> 오옹
<imsu> http://iomania.co.kr/frontstore/Item/item_zoom.asp?item_num=1569&catalog_num=103897&mart_id=iomall&level=yes&mother_catalog_num=103895
<imsu> 이정돈되어야 예비군이지 ;;
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 향방이구나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes> ㅋㅋ
<cartes> ;;;
<cartes> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아;; 내가다 챙피하다 ㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 어셈시험은 언제 보십니까 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 기말에나 볼거 같아. 기말까지 얼마 안남아서... 원래 실라버스에는 중간고사 2번에 기말 1번 보는 걸로 되어있는데...
<cartes> 아
<cartes> 실라 버스를 순간 시내버스할때 버스로 봤어요;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 어렵게 나올까요? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 분명히 스택 나올 거야
<cartes> syllabus 수업계획서로 번역해야할려나요
<imsu> 이건 뭐 예측이 안되네 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 네. 수업계획서 정도면 딱 맞는 용어 같네요
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 스택은 바쁘셔서 아직 안보셨을 것 같은데;;
<imsu> ㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 내일꺼 숙제 중
<imsu> visual c에서 돌려 보셨어요?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그럼 주말에나 한번 시간내서 같이 작업하죠 머 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<cartes> imsu님 초보라고 하셔서 C언어 고수인지 몰랐는데,
<cartes> 인코더 까지 만드셨다니 고수심
<imsu> cartes: 책에 있는거 그대로 복사해줌 ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes> 저는 요새 자바스크립트랑 jQuery해봤어요
<JSG03631> 질문있습니다
<JSG03631> 버추어박스에서요 전체화면으로 볼려면 어떻게 해야하지요?
<cartes> 버추어박스에선 까먹었고 결국 vmware 쓰니까 좋더라구요
<cartes> 구글링 해볼게요 잠시만요
<cartes> 전체 화면 전환 : 오른쪽 Ctrl + F
<JSG03631> 다시 빠져나오는거는요
<imsu> JSG03631: 심리스 모드
<imsu> 게스트 OS설치 하세요
<imsu> 아 심리스가 아니구나
<imsu> 일단 게스트 os 설치하세용
<imsu>  
<cartes> http://mbine.com/wiki/pages/viewpage.action?pageId=1310902
<cartes> 이거 참조하세요 JSG03631님
<cartes> imsu, 스택을 연결리스트로 작업하는거 말씀하시져?
<imsu> cartes: 그냥 배열로 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes> 아... 그렇군요
<Seony> imsu: 일단 낼모레까지 피보나치 수열을 배열과 포인터로 짜서 제출해야돼 ㅎㅎ
<cartes> 처음 접했을때 좀 어려웠었어요 자료구조 ㅠㅠ
<cartes> 피보나치수열을 배열에 촤라락 저장한다음에
<cartes> 출력해주면되나요?
<Seony> cartes: 어셈블리어로요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes> 으아..악
<cartes> 으익!
<cartes> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 도와드립죠 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 피보나치 수열은 c 로 짜면 편한데;;
<imsu> recursive 인가요 아니면 단순한 loop 로 짜야하나요?
<imsu> 어셈이라 loop 로 짜느네 편한가?
<imsu> Seony: 낼 모레면 내일 잠깐 뵙게용~~^^
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 단순한 루프면 돼
<cartes> 아... 단기직페이가 계속 미뤄지네용;;
<cartes> 지금확인해봤는데, 오늘까지는 꼭 보내주시겠다고 해놓고 아직 안들어왔네요..휴.
<imsu> Seony: 음 그러면 for 문 안에 if문하나만 들어가면 되겠네요~ ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아마 if도 필요없을걸
<cartes> 피보나치 수열 C코드 조금 기억하는데
<cartes> 앞숫자가 루프에서 빼서
<cartes> 시작하는것만 기억나요
<cartes> 그담부턴 계속 루프
<Seony> imsu: http://pastie.org/2871792 그냥 이걸 포인터랑 배열로 만들면 되는 거야
<imsu> Seony: 넹 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 처음 초기값 2개 주어지니까 루프가 필요없네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 순환문으로 작성할 땐 if가 필요하긴 했었는데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 쿼리
<semosi> ubuntu korea.우분투 코리아
<cartes> Work^Seony, 새로 얻은 검 리눅스에서 휘둘러보는중입니다..ㅎㅎ
<cartes> ssh로 CLI접속해서;
<vitaro> 안녕하세요?
<vitaro> 저기 궁금한게 있는데...
<vitaro> 저기저기~?
<vitaro> 윈도우에서 우분투(11.10) 원격 접속을 하려고 하는데
<vitaro> =ㅅ= 우분투에 설정하는곳이 안보이네요, 이전버전하고 틀려서...
<razGon_OpBx> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_OpBx> 한우의 남자 라즈곤입니다.^^
<razGon_OpBx> 여기 광주는 비오려는지 조용합니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 아직 아무도 출근 안한.. 헉.!imsu!!
<razGon_OpBx> imsu: 당신의 조기출근을 축하드립니다.ㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2011-11-17
<razGon_OpBx> 리눅스 일정 프로그램이 있을까요? 다이어리나 have to do
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/zqU5N
<yemharc> 파이어폭스 등을 사용하신다면 그냥 천둥새를 사용하시는걸 추천합니다
<yemharc> 구글이랑 자동 싱크도 되고요
<drake_kr> 재부팅하렵니닼
<Ponics_Beginner> 유명강사 밀옹 / 멘떵~!
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 이 감당할 수 없는 음반값을 어찌 하오리까
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 얼마나 사셨길래요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> wish list는 대충 30만원치 남아있고요 (.....)
<yemharc> (물론 11월 구매목록일 뿐입니다)
<Work^Seony> 30만원어치면 앨범으로 몇 장이나 되요?
<yemharc> 현재 엔고여서 생각보다 많지는 않은데
<drake_kr> 휴
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 대략 음반 한장에 2000~2400엔 사이고요
<Work^Seony> 그래도 씨디를 사는 것보단 많이 싸겠죠?
<drake_kr> 오랜만에 손에 기름때 묻히니..
<drake_kr> 아 일본 음반 존나 비쌉니다..
<yemharc> 30만원을 현재 엔화로 치면 약 2만 200엔 정도 됩니다
<Work^Seony> 음... 전 실물이 잡히지 않으면 왠지 아까운 생각이 들어서...
<yemharc> 그러니까 한.....10개?
<yemharc> 실 음반보다야 당연히 저렴하죠
<yemharc> 그래서 마냥 아이튠즈 매치 기다립니다 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 그러고보니 예전에 x-japan MD 한장에 6~7만원 했었던것 같은데..
<drake_kr> 그 2000엔 하는게 single 앨범의 경우 아니에요?
<yemharc> 그거밖에 안했나요?
<drake_kr> 한장요 -.-
<yemharc> drake_kr: 아뇨 그냥 곡당 200엔이라 보시면 되요
<drake_kr> 음 요새 존내 까이더니 거품이 좀 없어지긴 했나보네요
<yemharc> 싱글이 아니라 앨범의 경우에는 원래 3천엔이 넘어야 하는데
<yemharc> 앨범 통으로 살 경우에는 최대 2400엔으로 책정되어 있더라구요
<drake_kr> 그나저나 하드케이스 남는데 필요한사람?
<yemharc> 컴퓨터가 없어서 이힛
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 색상은 화이트그린이고
<drake_kr> eSATA 브라켓도 줄거임(브라켓은 새거)
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 외장하드케이스 필요함요?
<yemharc> 아니 이런 쉬벌 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> "자료출처 : 업계"
<yemharc> 야잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 혼자만 웃지말고
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/G24u6
<yemharc> 윗부분 도표의 출처
<yemharc> -_-b
<drake_kr> -_-b
<drake_kr> 아웅
<drake_kr> wd40 짱짱
<thorn> 안녕하십니까?
<thorn> 제가 서블릿실행하는법을 잘몰라서 그럽니다.  요기좀 봐주시고 조언 주시면 감사하겠습니다. 그림한장 이니 보기 편할겁니다.
<thorn> http://cafe.naver.com/44study/1951
<thorn> drake_kr님으로부터 도움받았습니다. 감사합니다.
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 겔럭시 노트....역시 이번에도 해외 제품이 싸군요
<yemharc> 근데 해외껀 엑시노스, 국내는 스냅드래곤
<drake_kr> 신기하다..
<drake_kr> 다른 나라는 다 자기네 나라 내수품을 우선시하는데 우리나라는 왜 호구취급을 하지..?
<razGon_OpBx> yemharc: 엑시노스라 하면 테그라2인가요?
<razGon_OpBx> 수출지향적인 대한민국.
<razGon_OpBx> 간쓸개 다내어주고.
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 둘이 틀린거에요
<yemharc> 어..... 잠시만요
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/xoqWw
<razGon_OpBx> 스냅드래곤 다음세대인가요?
<yemharc> razGon_OpBx: 그냥 요 링크를 보시는게 낫겠네요
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/P36HN
<yemharc> 그냥 간단하게
<yemharc> 엑시노스 >>> 넘사벽 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 스냅드래곤
<razGon_OpBx> 엑시노스는 삼성에서 만들었네요.
<razGon_OpBx> 듀얼코어와 싱글 차이.
<razGon_OpBx> 결국은 돈문제군요.
<razGon_OpBx> 헐.
<yemharc> 돈문제 이전에요
<yemharc> 어째서 내수용에 스냅드래곤 붙여놓고 수출용 엑시노스 탑재 모델보다 비싸냐는거죠
<yemharc> 그런것때문에 사람들이 애플 양아치 삼성 개새끼라고 하는거고요
<razGon_OpBx> 양아치는 그래도 사람이네요.ㅎ
<yemharc> drake_kr: 시디아에서 시리 글라도스 음성패치 제작 들어간 팀이 있네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> razGon_OpBx: 저 말이 나온게
<yemharc> 애플은 기기값도 비싼 편인데 악세서리 값이 정말 x라서
<yemharc> 근데 그게 또 쓰면 편해서 야금야금 삥뜯는다고 양아치라고 하는데
<yemharc> 삼성은 휙 떤지고서 "싦음말고 고장나도 몰러" 해서
<yemharc> ............
<razGon_OpBx> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> 그렇죠..ㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 옴니아 희생자들 어쩔......
<razGon_OpBx> 마치느낌이 천안함 희생자들 같네요.
<razGon_OpBx> 삼성보다 더한게 헬쥐입니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 고따구로 서비스 하다니.
<razGon_OpBx> 삼성따라잡기 하다가 망가져 버렸습니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 분명 틈새를 잘잡으면 되었을 것을.
<yemharc> LG는 삼성 따라잡기고 뭐고 이전에
<razGon_OpBx> http://jwmx.tistory.com/2313 이거 괜찮네요.
<yemharc> 그냥 스마트폰 사업을 어찌 해야하는지를 몰랐었다고 봐요
<razGon_OpBx> 정답.
<razGon_OpBx> 경영진이 바보들이였음.
<drake_kr> 음..
<drake_kr> 아니 까놓고
<drake_kr> 진짜
<drake_kr> 스마트폰에 USB 호스트만 달아도 참 좋을것을..
<drake_kr> 웃긴건 애플 악세사리에는 있는데
<drake_kr> 안드로이드쪽은 팔지도 않고
<drake_kr> 왜 맨날 애플 따라하기에만 혈안이 되어 있는지..
<yemharc> 거야 애플 벤치마킹하니까요 (........)
<yemharc> 고플렉스 새틀라이트를 보고 처음 든 생각
<yemharc> "아이튠즈를 깔면 작동할까?"
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> 흠 근데 저건 배터리내장일려나요
<razGon_OpBx> 글쎄요. 일단 찾아봉고 있습니다.ㅎ
<yemharc> 네 베터리 포함이에요
<yemharc> 배터리 내장에 AP형 서비스로 제공되고요
<razGon_OpBx> http://blog.danawa.com/prod/?prod_c=1376769&cate_c1=862&cate_c2=10620&cate_c3=10670&cate_c4=
<drake_kr> 흠.. 가격이 꽤 쎄네..
<drake_kr> 2.5인치..
<drake_kr> 6셀이면 풀타임 돌려도 4~5시간은 가겠네요..
<razGon_OpBx> 괜찮아 보이긴 하지만 개인 홈서버있으므로 패스. ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 저가격이면 넷북사겠네요.
<drake_kr> 흠.. 그러게요
<drake_kr> 근데 휴대성은 좀 떨어지겠죠..
<drake_kr> 일단 제 넷북도 뚜껑만 닫아놓으면 9시간은 가니..
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 아이폰5 혹은 애플의 새로운 라인업 모바일 제품은 한국도 1차 출시국에 포함되는군요
<yemharc> 근데 1차 출시국 이런거 상관없으니 애플스토어나 지어주지...
<razGon_OpBx> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> 오늘은 조용하네요..
<razGon_OpBx> 흠흠 책읽어야지.ㅋ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 생각해보니 희안하군요
<razGon_OpBx> ?
<razGon_OpBx> 어떤게요?
<yemharc> 아 그냥 IT뉴스 기사들 보다 문득 생각난겁니다만
<yemharc> "아이폰4S vs LTE"
<yemharc> .....왜 폰 1개랑 통신체계랑 비교를 하는거지?
<razGon_OpBx> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 3G vs 4G가 맞는거 아니에요?
<razGon_OpBx> 아니 LTE폰이겠죠. 근데 문제.ㅋ
<yemharc> 아뇨아뇨
<razGon_OpBx> 그래도 않맞죠.
<yemharc> 기사 내용을 보면 "이제 대세는 LTE다. 신제품인데 3G인 아이폰4S 버리고 LTE 지원되는 삼성 xx LG xx 사라"
<yemharc> 어딜 어떻게 봐도 LTE폰이 아니라 LTE 자체에요
<yemharc> ...일을 하건 사기를 치건 언플을 하건 손발이 맞아야 한다는 좋은 예제인듯
<razGon_OpBx> 헐..ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음....
<yemharc> 이건 한방 먹었네요
<yemharc> Apple Inc.가 독일에서 모토로라 모빌리티에 패소하여 판매금지 가처분신청이 받아들여졌습니다.
<yemharc> 근데 Apple Inc.는 실제 독일에서 그 어떤 제품도 판매하지 않고, 독일 판매 법인은 Apple Germany로, 현재도 소송 진행중입니다.
<yemharc> 실제로는 어떤 제품도 판매금지를 당하지 않았죠.
<yemharc> ......판금 먹었는데 파는게 없다는 점이 개그 포인트로군요.
<razGon_OpBx> 그걸 또 이용하는 예네들은 뭔지.ㅋ
<yemharc> 근데 진짜......
<yemharc> 저 국내 기사를 보고 "사실확인"을 위해서 번역기 돌려가며 외국 기사를 들춰봐야 한다니 참나.......
<yemharc> (덧붙여서 국내기사는 당연히 "애플 판금먹음 정의(=삼성)는 승리했당"
<razGon_OpBx> 뭐 그런식이죠.
<razGon_OpBx> 눈가리고 아웅.
<yemharc> 얼레?
<yemharc> 겔S 1+1 행사를 했었네요?
<yemharc> .....................어?
<razGon_OpBx> 그런가요? 그래도 안사지만요.
<razGon_OpBx> 그거 살거면 버스폰 옵큐삽니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 내년이면 옵큐2가 버스폰으로 나올듯... 그때 사면 만사 오키
<razGon_OpBx> 옵큐원이 베터리만 빼면 참 좋은 폰인데.ㅎ
<yemharc> 옵원은 그당시 기준으로 명품이었죠
<yemharc> 근데 사후지원이.......
<Seungtak> 안녕하세요? 현도형 여기 계시나?
<Seungtak> 예밀씨 계세요?
<yemharc> 네
<Seungtak> 아하 어제 잘 들어갔어요?
<yemharc> 넵 :)
<Seungtak> ㅎㅎ
<Seungtak> 뭐 하나 물어볼게요
<yemharc> ?
<Seungtak> 노트북에 파티션 나누지 않고 윈도우7 깔려있거든요 지금
<yemharc> 네
<Seungtak> 우분투를 버츄얼박스로 사용했었는데
<Seungtak> 파티션 나눠서 멀티부팅 형식으로 사용하고 싶은데
<Seungtak> 지금 깔려있는 윈도우7 날리지 않고 설치하는 방법이 있나요?
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 기본적으로 우분투 설치시에 윈7에 이어서 설치하겠냐는 메뉴가 있습니다.
<yemharc> 다만 이 경우 윈도우 파티션 용량이 확 줄어들게 되고요
<yemharc> 되려 간편한 방법은 gparted 윈도우 버전이 있어요
<yemharc> 그걸 이용해서 파티션 크기를 조절한 다음 남는 공간에 우분투를 설치하는겁니다.
<yemharc> 또는 어둠의 경로를 통해 파티션 매직 등의 윈도우 사용 툴을 이용하는건데
<yemharc> gparted가 있으니 그럴 필요는 없겠네요
<yemharc> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<Seungtak> 아항...
<yemharc> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php
<Seungtak> 사용법은 제가 검색해서 찾아볼게요
<Seungtak> 한가지만 더
<Seungtak> 제가 버추얼박스로 우분투 사용하면 구체적으로 어떠한 불편함이 있는건지요?
<Seungtak> 아직 잘 몰라서 어떤 불편함이 있는지도 모르겠네요 ㅡㅡ
<yemharc> 가장간단하게
<yemharc> 시스템의 물리적 램 용량이 적으면 동시에 구동하기 짜증나요
<yemharc> 끗
<yemharc> 가상화라는게
<Seungtak> 제 노트북에선 그런대로 잘 돌아가더라구요...
<yemharc> 생각 이상으로 하드웨어 스펙이 높아야 합니다
<yemharc> (원활하게 돌린다는 기준으로요)
<Seungtak> 옙
<Seungtak> 학원 pc에 어제 받아온 11.04를 설치해봤는데 제 노트북에도 이 버전을 깔아보고 싶은 생각에 물어봤어요
<Seungtak> 예밀씨 고마워요~~
<yemharc> :)
<imsu> Work^Seony: 계십니까
<bluedusk> -_-
<bluedusk> imsu,  서니님 안계심
<imsu> bluedusk: 어디가셨나요?
<bluedusk> imsu, 정보 이용료 3천원 선불임
<imsu> 불법수수료네 ㅋㅋ 서니님이 더 급하신건데~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> imsu, 전 불법이 어떤건지도 모르는 사람이에요
<bluedusk> 췟
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 그럼 뭐 기다리죠 뭐 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seungtak> 11.04 cobuntu 로 live 부팅해서 gparted 사용 할 수 있나요?
<bluedusk> cobuntu는 모르겠는데 ubuntu는 gparted 사용 가능합니다.
<bluedusk> 10.04 까지만 사용해봐서 11.04는 모르겠네요..
<bluedusk> 결론은 모르겠다는건가..ㅠ
<Seungtak> 어제 우분투 사무실 갔다가 받아온 11.04 cobuntu 설치하려는데 파티션 문제가 있어서 물어보았습니다 고맙습니다^^
<Seungtak> 근데 gparted 사용법도 전혀 모른다는...ㅋ
<jasonjang> imsu: hi~
<imsu> jasonjang: 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> imsu: Seo ny 등장하셨~
<jasonjang> Seungtak: 됩니다.
<imsu> Seony: 메일 확인요망유 늦어서 죄송합니다;;
<Seony> 받았어.
<imsu> jasonjang: 감사합니다
<jasonjang> 말루만? 밥 사! 콱!
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 나중에 확인해보고 알려줄께. 땡큐
<imsu> Seony: 어셈이 에러가 생겨서;; ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> Seony: 별거 아니라서;; ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아까 대충 보긴 했는데, 배열에 포인터 지정은 안한거 같더라고 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> main 함수 안에서는 배열이 포인터?? 라고 해야하나 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아
<imsu> 아니 함수 안에 선언된 배열이라고 해야하나;; ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아;; 초호좁이라 헷갈리네요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> jasonjang: 에이 ㅋㅋ 밥사주세여 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 희소식이 하나 있는데... ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 암튼 어셈이 안돌아감 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 머가요 시험?? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 줄 수 있는 놋북이 하나 더 생겼어. 좋은 건 아니지만..
<imsu> 헛;;
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 사촌동생 통해서 드린다고 하지 않았나요?
<Seony> 가게에 굴러다니는 유니버셜 충전기를 하나 가져왔는데 놋북에 잘 맞네
<imsu> 아~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 동생은 아니고 동갑...
<imsu> 아 그런가요?
<Seony> 걔 짐이 많지않기를 기도해라 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 가져오려면 무겁지 않나요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 웬지 많을거 같은데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 킁킁
<Seony> 많으면 어째야하나 고민 중...
<Seony> 가방도 원체 작은걸 들고와서...
<imsu> 노트북 2~3개만 해도 무게가 꽤 될텐데;;
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seungtak> 임수님 재순님 안녕요 ^^
<imsu> Seungtak: 안녕하세요
<imsu> Seony: 그나저나 어셈;;;; 왜 빌드가 안될까요 ㅡ.ㅡ; 저번에 한 소스인데 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<jasonjang> Seungtak: 안녕세요?
<imsu> 뭐 잘못 건드렸나;
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: 모델명이라도 알려줄까
<imsu> Seony: 암튼 어셈은 좀 있다 해보기로 할게요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 뭔데요
<imsu> 전 구름타법은 틀렸음
<Seony> Toshiba Satellite M105-S3041
<Seony> 구름타법 좋담서
<imsu> 근데 제가 생각하는 구름타법이랑 인터넷에 나아있는거랑 좀 다르네요 ㅋ
<imsu> 동영상에는 무슨 키보드를 애무해요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 걍 니가 하고싶은대로 치면 되지, 구름타법이 무슨 ISO 표준 타법이래?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 참 참고로, 저 놋북 배터리는 죽었다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 에이;; xp 꺼야지
<Seony> 램은 1.5기가 달아놨다
<imsu> 오호홋
<imsu> 감사합니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 내가 봐서 램2기가 하나 보내주든가 할께.
<Seony> 램이 2기가 굴러다니는 게 몇개 있을거야
<imsu> ㅋ~~
<imsu> 캬~~~
<imsu> 제거 놋북에 전번에 열어보니 슬롯이 하나 남더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 놋북 2기가 램 굴러댕기는게 한 5개 있었는데... 필요가 없어서...
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 대단히 감사합니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 뭐 내가 안쓰는거 주는 건데...
<imsu> Seony: 그러고 보니 설치는 해 보셨습니까 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 무슨?
<imsu> eve
<imsu> 사무실에설치해 보신다고 하셨던;;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 실행해봤는데, 라이센스 읽는데에서 스크롤이 안돼
<imsu> 그럼 거기인가보네요
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 그거 라이센스 끝까지 다 스크롤하고 OK 눌러야 로긴할 수 있거든
<imsu> 저도 밑으로 내리라고 하는데 글자는 커녕 ;; 아무것도 안보이더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 에이;; 거지 같아 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아마 해결책이 인터넷에 있을텐데 오늘 좀 바빠서 못봤어
<imsu> 전 라이센스 글자도 안보이더라구요
<imsu> 큭큭
<Seony> 나도 안보여
<imsu> 아~~
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어제 아는 형님이 리니지 같이 하자고 해서 회원가입했어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 리니지1?
<imsu> 네 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그거 아직 유료지?
<imsu> 25000 인가?
<Seony> 그 구닥다리를... ㅋ
<imsu> 피시방에서 하면 무료 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 나도 예전에 함 해볼라고 했는데, 도저히 못해먹겠더라. 구려.
<imsu> 나름 재밌던데요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 기술이 화려하진 않지만 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 그 형님이 그러시는데 리니지 1 하다가 2는 못하겠대요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 난 2는 괜찮던데
<imsu> 1이 더 재밌데요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 내가 놋북 2개 보내줄테니까 리눅스는 거기서 쓰고, 나랑 같이 이브하자 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아으....
<imsu> Seony: 아 그 컴에다가 이브 설치하면 되는거죠? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그래픽 카드가 안되려나 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 내가 보내줄 놋북들은 좀 오래된거라.... 너 놋북에 윈도우 깔아서 해
<imsu> usb 동굴이 사야할판 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아니면 데탑에 윈도우 깔아
<imsu> usb동굴이만 있으면 될듯합니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 얼마나 하죠?
<Seony> 동글이가 뭐하는 거지?
<imsu> 그래픽카드는 drake_kr 형님이 주셔서 잘 되던데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 무선 랜카드 같은거요
<jasonjang> 10,000 KRW 면 떡 침. USB 동글
<imsu> 데탑이 지금 랜드라이버가 미쳤는지;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아... 무선랜카드...
<imsu> jasonjang: 아 그렇습니까? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 밥사주세요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 그거하나 구해서 데탑에 꽂아야겠어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 주말에는 오랫만에 파파존스에서 피자나 시켜먹어야지 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 아;;;;~ 저도 대륙간 배달 부탁드립니다 .ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 피자는 치즈가 많이 들어가서, 하루만 지나면 썩어 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 그런가요 ㅋㅋㅋ 치즈가 발효식품이라서 그런가; ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 우리동네가 음식물이 잘 안썩는 동네인데도 피자는 잘썩어
<imsu> 아;;
<imsu> 그럼 한국피자는 피자에 치즈가 별로 안들어가서 안썩는겁니까? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 한 이틀 지나도 멀쩡하던데 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 헐...
<Seony> 참고로 이 동네는, 사과를 사서 냉장고에 넣어놨다가한 달 동안 깜빡했는데 멀쩡했어.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 사과는 괜찮더라구요
<Seony> 근데 피자는, 밤에 먹고 아침에 보면 이미 냄새가 진동을 하더라고.
<imsu> 아 그렇습니까; ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그래서 서양애들 몸에서 냄새가 나는걸지도 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 한국피자에는 치즈가 얼마 없나봄 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> "사과를 사서 냉장고에 넣어놨다가한 달 동안 깜빡했는데 멀쩡" 은 전세계 공통.....이죠!
<Seony> 아 그래요?
<Seony> 그럼 다른 걸로 예를 들어야하나...
<Seony> 꼬마당근 한 팩 사서 냉장고에 넣고 2달 동안 먹은 거는요?
<Seony> 꼬마당근 Costco에서 샀는데 너무 많아서... ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 그것도...당연, 안썩죠 ㅎ
<imsu> 담배를 주머니에 넣었더니 이틀만에 속빈 강정이 되더라.. (위대한 발견)
<jasonjang> Seony: 살림이나 생활을 모르는 척?
<Seony> 그렇구나. 좀 더 강력한 걸 해야겠구나
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저 한국에 살 때는 사과 1주일만 지나도 썩던데요
<jasonjang> 냉장에선 1년도 넘게 가요. 진짜임
<imsu> Seony: 음?? 제 집에 있는거 아직 안썩었어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 우리집에 쓰레기통인갑다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 푸하하하
<jasonjang> Seony: 하와이가 건조/습한 ...어떤 편이에요?
<Seony> 건조하죠.
<jasonjang> 미국 본토는 시에틀 쪽만 빼고 모두 건조한데...
<imsu> 건조하면 부패가 덜 되지 않나요?
<jasonjang> 건조하면 더 안상하는 건 당연...
<Seony> 겨울에는 좀 건조하구요, 그외에는 적당해요. 한국 봄날씨 정도...
<Seony> 화장실 후다닥 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> az.tx.co 쪽은....배추/무 잎파리...말리려고 밖에 내 놓으면..............으~ 징그러서 못 볼 정도로 바싹 마르는데...
<jasonjang> (습한) 한국은 색이 누렇게 빠지면서 마르쟎아요. 근데...위 az.tx.co.utha 이쪽은...얼마나 건조한지 파란 상태로 말라요. 기분나쁘게
<jasonjang> 회장실 가셨군!
<imsu> az.tx.co 요기는 어디에요?
<jasonjang> 아리조나, 텍사스, 콜로라도의 ISO 규격 약자.
<imsu> 전 담배 후다닥~!!!! ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아~
<imsu> 밀림이구나
<jasonjang> 사막이라니깐....딴 말씀 하시네?!
<jasonjang> 밥 사랏 콱! ㅎ
<imsu> 아 아마존인줄 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 밀림은...습하니 밀림/정글이지.
<imsu> 네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그래도 텍사스는 살기 좋은 동네로 소문났다죠 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 음 왜요 ? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 달라스, 휴스턴 전부 새로 개발된 도시라서, 일명 "신도시"
<jasonjang> 건조해서 폐/호흡기/관절염/통증 질환 있는 사람들의 천국.
<jasonjang> 안아파진데요
<Seony> 도로 넓고 깨끗하고 발전되어있고, IT랑 기술관련회사들 모여있고...
<jasonjang> 저 급 퇴근!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 들어가세요
<jasonjang> 또 뵈여~
<imsu> jasonjang: 안녕히 가세요
<imsu> Seony: 건조하면 더 좋나요? 폐라든가 호흡기쪽에?
<Seony> 건조한 건 안좋지.
<Seony> 적당해야 좋은거지
<imsu> <jasonjang> 건조해서 폐/호흡기/관절염/통증 질환 있는 사람들의 천국.
<imsu> 이건 뭐에요?
<imsu> 적당하다는건가요?
<Seony> 건조하면 호흡기에 문제가 생기니까...
<imsu> 저도 그렇게 알고 있는뎅;ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 머지;; 숨겨진 의미가? ;;;??
<Seony> 텍사스.
<Seony> 텍사스가 완전 사막이잖아.
<Seony> 그래서 아무리 도시계획 잘되서 신도시라고 해도 살기에 좋은 환경은 아니라는 말씀이지
<imsu> 아~
<imsu> 안아파진다는데요? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그 동네는 출근하려고 신발 신는데, 신발에서 전갈 나오고 그러는데야 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 반어법인가 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 헉 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 멋진데요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 그런 사막이 뭐낙 깨끗한 모양입니다.
<imsu> razGon_OpBx: 안녕하세요
<razGon_OpBx> 아! 따뜻하죠?
<razGon_OpBx> imsu: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_OpBx> 천식과 관절염에 관련되는게 습도와 온도
<razGon_OpBx> 좀더 본다면 일조량.
<razGon_OpBx> 아마 천식이 없다는 건. 알레르기 천식에 가장 큰원인인 집먼지 진드기가 살만한 동네가 못된다는 거겠죠.
<razGon_OpBx> 바싹 마르는 걸로 봐서 집에서 자라기 힘든 상황.
<imsu> 오~ 역시 의학박사!!!!
<Seony> 하와이에 모기가 살기 힘든 거랑 같은 맥락이군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> 헉.
<razGon_OpBx> ?
<razGon_OpBx> 하와이가 습하지 않나요?
<razGon_OpBx> 모기가 왜 살기 힘들죠?
<imsu> 우리나라보다 건조하다네용
<Seony> 하와이는 습도가 쾌적한 수준이구요, 바람이 강해서 모기가 살기 힘들다고 합니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 약간은 이해 안됩니다. 한국은 온난화 때문에 가을모기 피는데요.
<razGon_OpBx> 아! 바람.!
<razGon_OpBx> 그러겠군요.
<imsu> 하기사 선풍기 틀어놓으면 모기가 덜 물긴 하던데 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> (생활의 지혜!! 딴짓 ==3333)
<razGon_OpBx> 대만은 습도가 좀있는 편이던데...[ 해외라고는 대만과 제주도가 다인 1人]
<razGon_OpBx> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 아직 ;;;; 어딜 벗어나 보질 못햇어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 텐키레스를 쓰면서;; 예전에 제가 무의식적으로 숫자키패드 옆의 엔터키를 많이 눌렀다는걸 알았네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> razGon_OpBx: 습도가 60%면 어느정도인가요?
<Seony> imsu: 난 텐키레스 절대 못써 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 하와이 습도가 년중 내내 60%라고 하는데...
<Seony> 지상천국이라네요 ㅋ
<imsu> 마우스 사용하면서 키패드 옆에 엔터키를 많이 눌렀나봐요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 난 키패드 옆의 엔터키보단 키패드 자체를 자주 써서...
<Seony> 숫자가 3개 이상이면 무조건 키패드
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> seony: 그냥 그저입니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 울나라 여름이 습도가 80%까지 치솟죠.
<razGon_OpBx> 찜통더위
<razGon_OpBx> 헐.. 넘 좋네.
<razGon_OpBx> 니가 가라! 하와이! 이게 아니네..ㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 내가 간다! 하와이! 이거네요.ㅋ
<imsu> 큭큭;;;
<razGon_OpBx> 저도 키패드 마니 써요.
<razGon_OpBx> 키패드를 많이 쓰게 만든게.
<razGon_OpBx> 삼국지2와 대항해시대2
<imsu> 전 많이 안쓰는 줄 알았는데 없는걸 써보니 많이 쓴다는걸 알았네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아
<imsu> 병력? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 돈?
<imsu> 마우스 눌렀는뎅 ㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 삼국지는 키패드로 조정이 됩니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 삼국지2.3도 되긴 하던데요
<razGon_OpBx> 삼국지2 보면요. 모든 커맨드가 키패드로 가능합니다.
<imsu> 아 그런가요?
<razGon_OpBx> 예
<razGon_OpBx> 대항해시대2도 그렇구요.
<imsu> 몰랐어요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 키패드가 다다다다.
<imsu> 대항해시대는 친구가 많이 하던데 마우스로 하더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 그건 온라인이구요.
<razGon_OpBx> 저도 대항온 하고 있습니다.
<imsu> 아~ 재밌나요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 유료였나?
<razGon_OpBx> 아니요 . 무료로 풀렸죠.
<imsu> 아 그런가요?
<razGon_OpBx> 꽤 많은 시간을 투자해야 잼있는 게임입니다.
<imsu> 몇 년전에 설치만 했다가 유료라;;; 버림;; ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 쿨럭;;
<razGon_OpBx> 한때 반백수처럼 있을때 했던 게임인데. 정말 잼있습ㄴ디ㅏ.
<imsu> 리니지나 해야지 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> 16세기말 17세기초 동방으로의 뱃길이 열릴때
<razGon_OpBx> 런던에서 동남아시아까지 왕복3시간인데요.
<razGon_OpBx> 그시간 동안 영화 드라마 보면서 가고.
<razGon_OpBx> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 지금은 메이플라워 호 상륙한뒤로 미동부에 개척지 생긴때까지 갔어요.
<razGon_OpBx> 이게임 처음부터 하면 세계사는 빠삭해질듯.ㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 왜 당시 포루투갈과 스페인이 강자일수 밖에 없었는지 게임하면 명백해집니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 그리고 왜 영국과 네덜란드가 경쟁할수 밖에 없었는지도
<razGon_OpBx> 게임 했을 초반에 인도가 열려서 인도땅에 처음 도착했을때 느낌은 정말 멋졌습니다.
<imsu> razGon_OpBx: 이동하는데 그렇게 오래걸리나요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 요즘엔 가상 게임들이 죄다 시간투자를 하게끔 만들어 놓는군요;;
<razGon_OpBx> imsu: 거기 세계에서 1일이 현실의 1분입니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 대략 무난히 항해했을때 그정도 나오져
<imsu> 아;; ㅋㅋ 돈은 어디서 얻나요? 무역 + 노략질? ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 대략 좀 빠르다는 대형클리퍼로 가면 70-80분정도 나옵니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 돈은 상인 모험가 군인의 직업에 따라 돈버는 방법이 다릅니다만
<razGon_OpBx> 가장 많이 하는 상인은 교역과 아이템 중계로 돈벌죠.
<razGon_OpBx> 모험가는 보물 발견한거 팔아서 합니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 혹은 아카데미 대회해서 얻은 것으로 합니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 군인은 뭐 노략질이죠.
<razGon_OpBx> 해적질이나 해적을 털어서 돈법니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 대항해 시대는 한번 동남아 간다고 하면 준비시간이 1시간이상 걸리기도 합니다.
<imsu> 해적질 하면 재밌겠다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 해적질 하면 잼있죠.
<imsu> 리눅스에는 안돌아가겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 근데 역관광당할수 있습니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 당근요.
<razGon_OpBx> 안돌아갑니다.
<imsu> 할만한게임이 없구나 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 저의 메인컴은 윈도우 입니다. 그리고 이건 서버
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 서버는 정보의 제공과 저장. 관리 하죠.
<imsu> 전 이컴으로 irc만 하는듯; ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 하는게 없네요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 약간 자원에 틈이 나서 클라우딩을 하죠.
<razGon_OpBx> 저도 거의 그렇습니다. 이걸루 PDF띄워서 책보구요.
<razGon_OpBx> To do.note만들어서 그거 체크합니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 가끔 인터넷도 여기서 합니다.
<imsu> 큭;;
<razGon_OpBx> 좋은 점이 진료 머신에 자원부가 안되고요.
<imsu> ??
<imsu> 자원부가 안된다니용/
<razGon_OpBx> 죄송. 리소스 로딩이 분산되고요.
<razGon_OpBx> 그리고 금방이어 보기 된 좋죠.
<razGon_OpBx> 이어 보기 되니 좋죠.
<razGon_OpBx> 이게 멀티미디어까지 지원되면 참좋은데.
<razGon_OpBx> ㅎ
<imsu> 움~~~
<imsu> 뭔지 모르겠다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 암튼 잘 쓰고 계신다니 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아으....우와
<yemharc> 음악 지르고 싶어서 손이 근질근질........
<imsu> yemharc: 음 ?? 무슨 음악을 요? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아이튠즈요
<yemharc> 일단 한달 설정금액(?)으로 커트라인 끊긴 했는데
<yemharc> 부잌ㅋ
<imsu> 아이튠즈에서 음악을 산다는 건가요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> yemharc: 탈옥을 하셔서
<razGon_OpBx> http://4shared.com 을 이용하심이.ㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 물론 아이튠즈에 좋은 음악 구입하시는 것도 좋구요.
<yemharc> razGon_OpBx: 생각 안해본건 아닌데
<yemharc> 이제 불법라이프는 좀 탈피하려구요
<Seony> razGon_OpBx: 헛... 불법을 조장하시다니 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저희 같은 애플빠들은 불법을 혐오합니다. ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Seony: Viva Capitalism~
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 뭐 근데 그런거랑 상관없이
<yemharc> 그냥 불법라이프는 좀 탈피하려구요
<yemharc> 근 20년 어둠의 경로 사용했으면 충분하죠 뭐
<yemharc> (...)
<Seony> 근데 음악을 무쟈게 좋아하시나봐요...
<yemharc> 딱히 음악 자체를 좋아하는건 아닌데
<yemharc> 음.....아니 좋아하는건 좋아하는겁니다만
<yemharc> 그냥 좋아하는 가수들이 있으니까요
<Seony> 그러고보니 저는 최근에 음악씨디 모으는 게 끊겨서....
<yemharc> 근데 뭐라고 해야하나
<razGon_OpBx> 저는 그냥 어둠의 자식일뿐...ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 가수 자체보다 그 사람 목소리가 좋다?
<yemharc> 말로는 좀 미묘한데
<razGon_OpBx> 헉.
<yemharc> 흔히 가수 좋아하듯 콘서트 찾아가고 관련상품 모으고.....이런거랑은 좀 틀린 느낌이에요
<razGon_OpBx> 톤이 좋은 거죠.ㅋ
<yemharc> 네 그냥 그 목소리가 맘에 들어요
<yemharc> 그래서 막상 음반에도 별로 욕심도 없고
<razGon_OpBx> 어느 가수가 취양이신데요?
<imsu> Seony: latex에서 들여쓰기는 아닌거 같고 정리라든가 정의할 때 쓸만한 함수가 뭐가 있나요?
<yemharc> 저는 환경이 환경인지 대부분 일본쪽이네요
<yemharc> 국내는 이선희씨랑 윤하 딱 2명
<yemharc> (...)
<Seony> imsu: 매뉴얼 봐바. 최근에 레이텍 실행시켜본 적이 없다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 흠..
<yemharc> 미국쪽은 모던 락 계열....그러니까 Mr.Big이라던가 (.....)
<imsu> Seony: margin 이었나;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 그런거 같아
<imsu> 아 그렇습니까 ㅋㅋ 찾아보기 귀찮아서 빠른 답을 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 에이 찾아봐야겠네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저두 오랜만에 실행하니까 ;; ㅋㅋㅋ 에효 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 꼭 프로그램 짜는거 같네요;; 까먹고 다시 찾아보고 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 레이텍이 좀 어렵긴 하지
<yemharc> Seony: 아이맥 하드가 일반 HDD인데 이거 SSD로 갈아치울수 있나요?
<Seony> yemharc: 네. SATA라서요.
<Seony> 유리 들어낼 수 있는 툴만 준비하시면 될 것 같습니다.
<yemharc> 제가 알기로는 아이맥은 뜯는거 자체가 금지라고 들어서요
<Seony> 원래 맥 제품들이, 뜯으면 워런티가 날아가긴 해요.
<yemharc> 네 그래서요
<Seony> 그래서 아이맥의 경우는 램 교체가 쉽게 되죠.
<yemharc> 혹시 아예 구매할때 신청해서 갈아치울수 있는지라던가......
<yemharc> 램 확장같은건 애플스토어 사이트에서 본거같은데
<Seony> 구매할 때 커스터마이징해서 살 수는 있어요.
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 그럼 그걸로 해야겠네요
<yemharc> SSD도 포함인가요?
<Seony> CTO라고 하는데, 램은 어차피 쉽게 되니까 다른 부품을 바꿔서 주문하면 되요.
<yemharc> 그렇군요
<Seony> 네. SSD도 주문제작 가능합니다.
<yemharc> 근데 바꾸고 나면 문제가 데이터 백업을 어찌 하느냐인데
<yemharc> 드롭박스 용량이 얼마나 되려나......
<Seony> 제 아이맥이 올해로 4년 됐는데... SSD 가격만 좀 떨어지면 좋으련만...
<Seony> 데이터백업은 FW800 외장하드 하나 사셔서 타임머신 돌리세요.
<Seony> 그게 깔끔합니다.
<yemharc> 그게 나은가요?
<yemharc> 사실 드롭박스 프리미엄을 써볼까 하고 있거든요
<yemharc> 근데 용량이 정확히 얼만지 기억이 안나네요
<Seony> 네. 근데 이 경우는 하드 전체를 백업하니까, 나중에 복원하면 시간이 걸리긴 하죠.
<Seony> 대신 그만큼, 복원 후에는 완벽합니다.
<Seony> 제가 쓰는 팁을 드리자면,,,
<Seony> rsync로 홈폴더만 통째로 백업해요.
<yemharc> 으잌....드롭박스 용량 다 해서 8GB네요;;
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 저건 어떤가요
<yemharc> 그 내장하드 외장으로 바꿔주는 케이스 있잖습니까
<yemharc> 그거 이용하면 좀 싸게 먹힐거같은데
<Seony> 네. 그거야 뭐 외장하드 오래된거 분해하면 되니...
<yemharc> 어차피 컨버팅 툴 따로 구매해도 5천원도 안 하니까요
<Seony> 3.5인치 사타하드 컨트롤러만 구해서 그냥 벗겨놓고 쓰시는 것도 괜찮을 것 같은데요.
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 어차피 이동용은 아니거든요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 드롭박스 100gb가 $20/m 이네요
<yemharc> 요건 좀 부담된다
<yemharc> 클라우드로 쓸것도 아닌데 매달 20달러면 그냥 하드디스크네요
<Seony> 오류 생겨서 컴퓨터를 통째로 복원할 생각이 아니라면, 홈폴더만 백업하는 것도 좋아요.
<razGon_OpBx> 그냥 서버 회사에다가 박아 넣으심이.
<yemharc> 어차피 데이터만 들어갈겁니다
<yemharc> razGon_OpBx: 그것도 그닥 믿을건 못돼요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 어차피 하드 1개면 충분하니.....
<razGon_OpBx> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 타임머신으로 복원을 몇 번 해본 경험으로는, 타임머신 자체는 완벽해요.
<yemharc> 동영상이야 보고 지우는 성격이고
<Seony> 당연한 말이지만, 통째로 백업하는 툴이니만큼..
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 뭐, 그정도까진 안해도 될거같아요
<razGon_OpBx> 20달러면 한화 3만원인가요?
<yemharc> 맥스토어도 한번 구매한건 계속 다운받을수 있죠?
<razGon_OpBx> 아니다.ㅎ 22만원..ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 환율이 그렇게나... 흐... 그렇군요...
<Seony> yemharc: 네. 계속 가능합니다
<yemharc> 그럼 괜찮습니다.
<yemharc> 결국 미디어 데이터 백업만 잘 하면 되네요
<Seony> 네. 그래서 저는 홈폴더만 rsync로 백업합니다.
<Seony> 백업되는 폴더는 삼바에서 안보이게 가려버리죠.
<Seony> 그러면 보이지도 않으면서 백업시 퍼미션 유지시키니까 좋은 거 같아요
<Seony> 맥OSX 디렉토리 구조를 보신적이 있으시다면... $HOME/Library만 백업해도 쉽게 돌아오거든요...
<yemharc> 자세히는 모르고 잠깐 훑어본 적은 있습니다.
<Seony> 개인설정 및 어플리케이션의 개인설정들이 전부 들어가는 폴더에요.
<Seony> 메일 계정이나 IRC 채팅 로그 등등...
<yemharc> ......헐
<yemharc> 저 폴더 안에 전부 다요?
<Seony> 네. 물론 안에서 또 다시 세부적으로 나뉘긴 해요.
<yemharc> .....편하네요
<Seony> 리눅스의 .gnome 이라고 보시면 됩니다. 다만 드러내놓고 쓴다는 게 다르죠.
<Seony> yemharc: 참 그리고 요즘 MacPort보다 Homebrew라고 하는게 뜨고있답니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 미리 참고해두세요.
<yemharc> Seony: 찾아볼게요
<imsu> yemharc: emacs 에서 mark 설정할때 세로 블록 설정하는게 뭔지 혹시 아시나요?
<imsu> 오래되서 까먹어버림 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 사각 블록이었나 뭐였던거 같은데 ;;
<yemharc> 읭......
<yemharc> 마크 넣는거면 C-Spc던가.....
<imsu> 그거 말구여 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> c-x r 어쩌구 저쩌구였는데 ;;
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> dma
<yemharc> 회식이 있어 먼저 떠납니당
<imsu> 큭 안녕히~~
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ 넵
<yemharc> (도망치자!)
<Seony> imsu: http://winchild.egloos.com/m/6778647 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 여기는 매킨토시 한국 사용자 모임인가..
<imsu> drake_kr: ㅋㅋ 형님도 아이폰이면서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: vi 노노 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 제가 말한거는 블락설정이에요
<imsu> 수직으로 블록 지정할때
<imsu> 예전에 알았는데 안쓰다 보니 까먹었네요 ㅢ;
<imsu> vi는 쉽게 되던데 emacs 에서는 조금 더 복잡했던걸로 기억하거든요
<dkdk> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 네 안녕하세요
<dkdk> 그래픽 드라이버 설치 구문이 뭐였는지 까먹었서요
<imsu> 음?
<dkdk> sudo ./[파일명]맞나요
<imsu> 전 죄다 마우스로 해서;; 명령어는;;; 몰라요;;
<dkdk> 드라이버를 깔았는데
<dkdk> 옆에 unsupported hardware 이렇게 뜨는군요
<imsu> 말그대로 지원되지 않는 하드웨어 아닌가요;;;
<imsu> 무슨 드라이버 설치하셨는데용
<imsu> ndivia 는 설치가 잘 되는걸로 알고 있는뎅;;
<imsu> 엔비디아인지 엔디비아인지;; 암튼 ㅋㅋ
<dkdk> amd 그래픽 드라이버요
<drake_kr> amd apu?
<dkdk> 네
<drake_kr> amd fusion apu?
<dkdk> 네
<dkdk> 드라이버 설치 명령어가
<dkdk> sudo ./(파일명)
<dkdk> 맞죠?
<imsu> 파일 확장자가 뭔데요?
<dkdk> ati-driver-installer-11-10-x86.x86_64.run
<drake_kr> 음 설치법에 대한 이야기가 안 나와있네..
<drake_kr> 네 설치명령어는 맞아요
<dkdk> 실행이 안되요;
<imsu> 권한
<imsu> 아닌가 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 퍼미션 주셨어여?
<drake_kr> 뭐라고 하면서 안 되나요
<drake_kr> sudo chmod +x ati-driver-installer-11-10-x86.x86_64.run
<drake_kr> ./ati-driver-installer-11-10-x86.x86_64.run
<imsu> 그냥 마우스 우클릭한다음에 속성에 들어가셔서
<dkdk> sudo: ./ati-driver-installer-11-10-x86.x86_64.run: command not found
<imsu> 실행파일처럼 수행하는거 클릭하세요
<imsu> 그다음 마우스 더블 클릭하시면 될텐뎅
<drake_kr> 엥 command not found면 파일을 찾을수 없다는건데..
<drake_kr> ati 하고 탭 눌러봐요
<imsu> 형님 저처럼 하면 안되나요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 난 지금껏 다 이렇게 했는데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 이미 터미널 들어오셨으믄 뭐..
<imsu> 아 그런가 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 난 마우스 유저라 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그러면서 왜 고가의 키보드 삼?
<imsu> 서든하려고욧
<imsu> 나갈줄 알았어 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: emacs 세로 편집 명령이 뭐였지용? 알려주셈;;
<drake_kr> 나 윈도우 유저
<imsu> 아;; 예전에 알았을 때 좀 적어 놓을걸 닝기미 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 왜 안찾아지냐 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 죄다 윈도우 분할밖ㅇ 안나오네 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<razgon> ㅎㅎㅎ 옵큐라즈곤 등장
<razGon_OpQ> 모두식사중이시죠?
<razGon_OpQ> 흠 맞구나..ㅎㅎ
<imsu> razGon_OpQ: 아직;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon> 아 오늘부터는 일찍자겠네요. 슈스케도 끝나고
<razgon> Imsu: 도메인 질문드릴게 있는데요. 일차도메인만 따네면 그걸루 병원 홈피.개인블로그. 카페 홈피같이운영하려는데요
<razgon> 이런경우 도메인 각자 다따네야ㅑ하나요? 아니면 하나만 따면되나요?
<razgon> (ㅇ.ㅇ);
<razgon> 광주 비오고 바람불기 시작했음...
<razgon> ?
<razgon> 핑아웃?
<imsu> 웅?
<imsu> 전 서버 하나도 모름 근데;; 예상컨데;;; 하나만 따서 링크로 처리하면 안되나요?
<razGon_OpQ> 아닙니다..핑아웃이 나오길래 뭔가했습니다
<imsu> 가상 도메인인가? 그거 아파치에서 해주는 기능 있을텐데요
<razGon_OpQ> 아! 그런거군요
<imsu> 안써봐서 잘은 몰라요 줏어듣기만;; ㅋㅋ
<imsu> blog.raz.com
<imsu> cafe.raz.com
<imsu> 이렇게 하면 되는거 아닌가요?
<razGon_OpQ> 아예다른 이름도 되나요? 제가 서버쪽은 문외한이라
<imsu> razGon_OpQ: 아 텍스트 큐브는 표는 안되나요? 왜 안보이지 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 되지 않을까요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저도 잘 몰라요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> 텍큐문제 있어서요.내일은 그걸루밤새려구요
<imsu> 텍큐 표 삽입 어떻게 하나요?
<razGon_OpBx> 저는 잘 모릅니다...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_OpBx> 일단 도메인부터 구입해볼까생각해보고 잇습니다.ㅎ
<imsu> 구글 텍큐가 표 삽입은 연동이 안되나봄;; 쩝;;
<imsu> 내가 못 찾는 건가 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<razGon_OpBx> 저잠시 저녁식사좀요.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> drake_kr / 외장하드 케이스 집에 많아요 -0- 혹시 작은 하드용 -ㅠ-?
<drake_kr> 3.5인치요
<drake_kr> esata용인데.. 누가 찜하셨습니다요
<imsu> ㅎㄸ
<imsu> DarkCircle: 안녕하세요~~!!
<DarkCircle> imsu / 우주의 신님 (_ _  ) 너브죽
<imsu> 왜 이래요 똥구녕님
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냥..
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클님 / 닭써클님~!
<DarkCircle> Ponics_Beginner / 22일날 예약했솨요 -0-/
<DarkCircle> 22일날 맞던가 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> ...
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클님 / 오전 부터 와서 같이 놀아용... 닭닭닭~!
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클님 / 점심 무료 제공.. 기념품 증정.. +@ 로.. 욕까지 해드림... ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> -0-
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클님 / 아무튼 22일날 오전부터 난장질 해 봅시당~! ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 소스 확인해 보셨어요?
<drake_kr> 저는 유신론자가 되려고 합니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 조용한 금요일입니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 아니 목요일.
<razGon_OpBx> 이제 좀있으면 자야 겠군요.
<razGon_OpBx> 오늘 뭐했는지 모르겠는하루..ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 저도 이제 유신론자가 되려고요
<razGon_OpBx> ?
<razGon_OpBx> 여태 무신론자였었나요?
<razGon_OpBx> 무슨 이유로?
<drake_kr> 저는 이제부터 구글신을 믿기로 했습니다
<razGon_OpBx> 오 전지전능?
<razGon_OpBx> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 넵 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 구글신이 어떤계시를 내렷는지요?
<drake_kr> 뭔 계시요
<razGon_OpBx> 성경말씀에 바울이 예수님의 계시를 받고 사도가 됩니다.
<drake_kr> 아
<razGon_OpBx> 그런느낌과 비슷해서요.
<drake_kr> 그건 그쪽 얘기구요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 어떤 일로 ..ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 뭐든지 물어보면 다 가르쳐줌
<razGon_OpBx> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 큰일낫어요.
<razGon_OpBx> 오픈박스가 좋아지고 있어요.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 근데 문제가 와인같은것을 실행시키기가 조금 힘들어지더군요.
<drake_kr> 흠.. 아까 물어보신것에 대한 답변입니다 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqjQlz-izcA
<razGon_OpBx> 구글이 빅브라더가 되고 있다는 내용인가요?
<razGon_OpBx> jason-: 오서오소~!
<jason-> 2009년 동영상인데...구글이 사생활을 침해하고 있다. (구글은 당신에 대해 다~ 알고 있다) 는...내용 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 이건 지능적인 찬티인데요.ㅎ
<jason-> 아놔...여기선 또 영타가 안쳐지는 겨? 으...
<razGon_OpBx> 근데 진짜 웃긴게. 구글은 무엇으로 움직이는지요?
<jason-> 구글은 전기'로 움직이쟎아요?
<razGon_OpBx> 돈은 어디서 나오는건지요?
<razGon_OpBx> 네이놈 처럼 광고 덕지덕지도 아니고
<jason-> 1차가 광고 수익, 2차가 클라우딩 머...그쯤으로 저는 상상합니다.
<jason-> seony: cyberduck 써요?
<razGon_OpBx> 그런 클린한 타이틀에서 광고는 어떻게..
<jason-> 제가 보기엔 애드센스/애드몹 등...덕지덕지 인데요..
<razGon_OpBx> 그런가요?^^;
<jason-> 이미 세뇌 당하셨군...쯔쯧.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason-> 몇몇 깨어 있는 사람이나 금전 여유가 넘치는 사람들 빼고 거의 대부분 구글 광고 붙이쟎아요.
<jason-> 저는 구글 광고 안붙인 페이지를 많이 못 보는 편인데...5:95 % 랄까? 제가 좀 심했나요
<jason-> ?
<razGon_OpBx> http://www.hankyung.com/news/app/newsview.php?aid=201111175765l&sid=0107&nid=007&ltype=1
<razGon_OpBx> 참나 대단하네요. 강용석..
<jason-> 할 말 없음. ㅋ = 암 말도 없음 ㅎ 피-메일 홀스?
<razGon_OpBx> 그래도 네이년이나 다른데 보면 광고가 팍팍 있는게 눈에 보일정도인데요.
<razGon_OpBx> 일단은 봐서 잘모르니..ㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 그나저나 제sql의 암호가 임의로 바뀌어 질수 있는지요?
<jason-> 아, 네이넘은 웹브라우져에 따라서 화면의 광고 내용이 바뀌는 거 알아요?
<jason-> 임의로 바뀌면 안되지요
<razGon_OpBx> 원래 잘쓰는 암호가 있는데. 다 그거로 통일했는데 마이어드민에서 안들어가지더라구요.
<razGon_OpBx> 해킹당했나?ㅠ.ㅠ
<jason-> 부지불식간의 착각 +1
<razGon_OpBx> 그러게요.
<razGon_OpBx> 착각이겠죠?
<jason-> 또는 그 당시 손꾸락 실수? ㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> 아니요.
<razGon_OpBx> 지난주까지는 들어가졌는데요.. 흠,
<razGon_OpBx> 안되겠다...
<razGon_OpBx> 밀고 다시 설치!.ㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> 근데 오픈박스에서 와인 실행이 안되기도 하나요?
<jason-> 안해봤어요=모름
<jason-> 십중팔구 안될 것 같은...옙
<razGon_OpBx> 흠.
<razGon_OpBx> 일단은 주말에 다시 밀어야 겠습니다.ㅎ
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 구글은 광고수익이 94%
<razGon_OpQ> 질문있는데요 APM만 지우고 다시설치하면 암호새로 설정가능한가요?
<drake_kr> 네.
<razGon_OpQ> 안그러면 다 밀어야되는데 ㅎㄷㄷ
<drake_kr> jason- 티셔츠 받으셨어요?
<razGon_OpQ> 그럼 mysql 만 문제면 그거만 지워도 되죠?
<razGon_OpQ> 그리고 다시설치
<jason-> 전혀...모름. 물론 아직 못 받았죠
<jason-> 전혀...모름. 물론 아직 못 받았죠 drake_kr
<drake_kr> 지금 미국땅이신가요
<jason-> 한국요
<drake_kr> 사무실에서 하나 받아가시기 바랍니당
<jason-> 그쵸 또는 22 25일등...들리께요
<drake_kr> 아, 3개 드려야 하던가
<razGon_OpBx> 또다운로드 센터가 문제네요.
<razGon_OpBx> 카이스트에 또 다른 문제가 생겼을까요?
<razGon_OpBx> 다운로드 속도가 아주 떨어졌습니다.
<jason-> 다음' 서버를 써 보지요?
<razGon_OpBx> 초당 20k/s
<imsu> Seony: 아직 안주무십니까 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 으음??
<imsu> 아오;; 리눅스는 뭐이리 설정할게 많아 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 설정하다가 시간이 다가는듯 ㅡ.ㅡ; 쿨럭;;
<jason-> 어디서 설정할 것이 많아요?
<imsu> 게임이요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> wine ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason-> 리니 사설 섭?
<imsu> 아니요;; 저 따위가 서버를 운영하다니 가당치도 않습니다 ㅋㅋ
<jason-> 풉 겸손질 하시기인~
<imsu> 아 리니지가 뭔지 프리섭 한번 해보려고 다운받았는데 .egg 여서;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 알집받아서 풀다가 열받아서요 ㅋㅋ
<jason-> 하하하
<jason-> 거 머리 쉬는데...
<imsu> 이건 게임하려고 또 삽질한다는 생각에 짜증나잖아요 ㅋㅋ 머리 식히려고 하는건데 ㅋㅋ
<jason-> 예
<jason-> 아주 잘 하는 친구가 페북에 있는데...
<imsu> 음?? 아주 잘하다니용?
<jason-> 프리섭 운영자
<imsu> 아하~
<imsu> 혹시;;acooda 는 아니겠죠? ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason-> 맞죠, 아시누만! 머
<imsu> 큭큭;;;;
<imsu> 전화해보깡 ㅋㅋ
<jason-> 그래도 될껄요. 이시간이믄!
<imsu> 카톡으로 문자 보냈는데 자나봐요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안잔다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason-> 이 시간에 잘 턱!이 없죠, 내 안부 인사도 전해 주세요
<imsu> 넹 ㅋㅋ
<gomnutu> ;;
<gomnutu> 비글보드 쓰시는분 계신가요
<jason-> 제 알기론 지금 시간엔 없네요
<jason-> 벌써 갔군. ㅋ
<jason-> 1분을 몬기다리네.!
<imsu> drake_kr: 계십니까 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> jason-: 늦게까지 안주무시네요 ㅋㅋ
<jason-> 오늘 그러네요!
<jason-> 왜 안주무셔?
<imsu> 저야 뭐 이미 올빼미ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason-> 예, 지금 밖에 비와요?
<imsu> 제 동네는 안오는거 같은데요
<jason-> 옙
<imsu> 검색해보니 플레인 스케이프 토먼트 라는 게임이 재밌다는데 쩝;; 우분투에서 해보신 분은 없겠죠? ㅋㅋ
<jason-> 전 껨은 문외한
<imsu> 히히
<imsu> 아 요새 이상하게 겜을 하고 싶네요 ㅋㅋ
<jason-> 어떤?
<imsu> 그냥 편하게 rpg 용
<jason-> 전 껨 장르도 몰라요
<jason-> 롤플레잉........이 어떤 휴인지도 몰라요
<imsu> 그냥 여행하면서 사냥하는겜? ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason-> 아....
<jason-> 그럼 1) 알피지 2) 슈팅 3) 아케이드...뭐 이정도 분류가 있오?
<imsu> 아마도요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저도 잘은 몰라요 ㅋㅋ
<jason-> 지금 사용하는 오-에스는 머요?
<imsu> 우분투 11.04용
<jason-> +유니티? / 그놈?
<imsu> 아무것도 설정안했는데요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 모양새는 별 관심이 없어서요 ㅎㅎ
<jason-> 그럼 유니티 겠네요. 그쵸?
<imsu> 사실;;;; 유니티가 뭔지도 몰라요 ㅋㅋ
<jason-> 통과. 옙
<imsu> 큭큭큭
<imsu> 검색해 봐야겠네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason-> 먼저 쓰러집니다
#ubuntu-ko 2011-11-18
<Oldport> anyone here speaks english?
<drake_kr> Oldport: what's up
<Oldport> are you korean?
<drake_kr> yes i'm
<Oldport> my grandfather travelled to korea many years ago
<Oldport> he got some items over there
<Oldport> if i show them to you would you be able to tell me if they look korean
<drake_kr> hmm
<drake_kr> okay
<Oldport> http://i.imgur.com/gOo01.jpg
<Oldport> this guy
<drake_kr> wait a min
<Oldport> ok
<drake_kr> Oldport: i never heard about bee shape but i guess buprestid. if u want i can ask someone about him
<drake_kr> yemharc: http://i.imgur.com/gOo01.jpg 이런거 본적있어요?
<yemharc> 읭.......
<Oldport> That would be great thanks :)
<drake_kr> Oldport님 할부지가 한국여행와서 줏어온거라는데 뭔지 모르겠대여
<Oldport> I dont understand
<Oldport> can I show you some more things I have?
<Oldport> that I want to know more about
<drake_kr> it'll better to guess
<drake_kr> maybe*
<Oldport> http://i.imgur.com/ajNLT.jpg
<Oldport> this
<drake_kr> yemharc: ios 5.0.1 나왔는데 또 5.0.2 나온담서요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 어.......저거 뭔지 자세히는 모르겠는데 끝부분에 꼬인 와이어라던가 보면
<yemharc> 비즈공예품이 아닐까 싶은데요
<Oldport> i also have this armor
<drake_kr> 아!
<drake_kr> Oldport: second one is mean 'phoenix'
<yemharc> 비즈공예라면 예전에 잠깐 구슬꿰기 수준으로 해 본 적은 있는데...
<Oldport> i thought its a phoenix
<yemharc> 여튼 상급 비즈공예품이면 저런 "금형"을 한 듯한 것도 만들어 내더군요
<Oldport> http://i.imgur.com/wLPlT.jpg
<Oldport> what is this hat ?
<Oldport> who would use it and for what?
<drake_kr> Oldport: 'Bongwhang' : phoenix
<Oldport> is this something a priest would wear?
<drake_kr> ah that is turtle ship
<Oldport> whats that?
<yemharc> 음.....
<drake_kr> not a armor, armored ship
<Oldport> lol
<Oldport> its a hat
<yemharc> http://c.ask.nate.com/imgs/qrsi.php/6221390/8295620/0/1/A/1.jpg
<drake_kr> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turtle_ship
<Oldport> what are you talking about?
<Oldport> this is a hat.
<Oldport> you put it on your head
<drake_kr> 흠 저런 모자도 있었나 ㅎㅎ
<Oldport> http://i.imgur.com/wLPlT.jpg
<Oldport> im talking about that
<drake_kr> if not a ship, maybe that is crown for child. for good luck
<Oldport> for a newborn?
<drake_kr> geobuksun is famous in korea. so able to created the appearance of a hat
<drake_kr> nope, childrens can wear it
<Oldport> this seems to be built for an adult
<Oldport> adult size
<drake_kr> oops.. confuse :$
<Oldport> let me give you another angle
<Oldport> http://i.imgur.com/rsMBd.jpg
<Oldport> this was brought quite some many years ago from korea
<Oldport> also these straps came with the hat: http://i.imgur.com/MoLrV.jpg
<drake_kr> ah
<Oldport> its very nice looking thing
<Oldport> looks special
<Oldport> ceremonial maybe
<drake_kr> that color.. i guess its not korean
<Oldport> it doesnt look like something someone would wear on a regular day
<Oldport> what color?
<drake_kr> i feel it looks like king's men
<Oldport> sorry?
<drake_kr> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qing_Dynasty
<Oldport> so its not korean looking/
<drake_kr> yup i dont think so
<Oldport> thats really strange
<Oldport> because i was taught that its korean
<Oldport> that letter on it, what does it read?
<drake_kr> its chinese 'qing' means blue
<yemharc> gma
<yemharc> drake_kr: 마인크래프트 "공식" 아이폰/패드 앱이 나왔군요
<drake_kr> dhdhd
<drake_kr> 오옹
<yemharc> http://itunes.apple.com/jp/app//id479516143?l=en&mt=8
<yemharc> 아웈ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 연말은 연말이네요
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> imsu,  할로?
<imsu> bluedusk: 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> imsu,  아핰
<imsu> 으음?
<bluedusk> imsu, 님 vdsm에 대하여 들어보신거 있나요?
<bluedusk> 아 윈도그 virtio 따로 깔아줘야 하나 캐느리네...
<imsu> 죄송합니다만  흑흑 모르겠네요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<bluedusk> 쳇
<bluedusk> 맨날 제가 물어보는것만 모른다고 안가르쳐주시고
<bluedusk> 나쁘다능
<imsu> 어;; 진짜 모르는거에요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저 아는게 별로 없어요;;
<bluedusk> 헠
<bluedusk> 구라쟁이
<imsu> ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<imsu> 어쩌다 내가 이렇게 되었징;;;;
<bluedusk> 초 굇수분이 아는게 별로 없어요 하면.. 저같은 늅늅 컴맹은.._ㅠ
<yemharc>  http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/WindowsGuestDrivers/Download_Drivers
<drake_kr> imsu: emacs를 버리면 우주의신으로부터 벗어날 수 있음
<bluedusk> 뿌잉뿌잉?
<drake_kr> 모든건 emacs탓임
<drake_kr> 아웅 상암동 가야지
<imsu> drake_kr: 그런건가요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안써~
<imsu> drake_kr: 오뎅 볶음을 하려 했더니;; 간장이 다 떨어졌네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 사러가기 귀찮아 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<drake_kr> 싱겁게 먹어.
<imsu> 아놔;;;
<imsu> 에이;;; 오뎅탕으로 종목을 변경해야지 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 요리하러~ ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> oldport라는 분이 가져온 저건 본적있어요.
<razGon_OpBx> 노리개담아놓는 상자나 화장대에 잠글때 쓰는 장식입니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 뒷면을 보면 확실해 집니다만. 아마도 그럴겁니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 가구장식물
<yemharc> razGon_OpBx: 아, 그거 말씀이시군요
<yemharc> 가운데에 쇳대 넣어 잠그는....
<razGon_OpBx> 옙
<razGon_OpBx> 예전에 우리 어머님 아끼시던 고가구가 있었는데. 그렇게 생겼어요.
<razGon_OpBx> 물론 가짜라서 조금 더 조잡하지만요.
<yemharc> 저도 어렸을 때 집에 (아마 혼수품이었던 듯한) 농이 하나 있었죠
<razGon_OpBx> 서울은 인사동 가서 구하시거나 아니면 용인 민속촌가시면 있을겁니다.
<imsu> razGon_OpBx: 안뇽하세요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc: 안녕하세요 ^^
<yemharc> imsu: 안녕하세요
<imsu> ^^
<imsu> 못봤었네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 밥을 먹을까.........
<razGon_OpBx> imsu: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_OpBx> 저 다시 컴 밀어야 될듯...ㅠ
<imsu> yemharc: 식사 하옵소서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> razGon_OpBx: 으잉?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 왜여? ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 식사 맞있게 하세요
<razGon_OpBx> mysql가 이상해서 지웠다가 설치하는데 설치가 안되요.
<razGon_OpBx> 오늘 집에가서 재부팅한뒤에 반응없으면
<razGon_OpBx> 다시 처음부터.ㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 그놈-freenx로 재구성하거나 아니면 fluxbox혹은 openbox로 하렵니다.ㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> 근데 xdrp
<razGon_OpBx> 이거를 주로쓰나요? 아니면 vino를 주로 하나요?
<imsu> 글쎄요; 흑흑
<imsu> razGon_OpBx: mysql 어떻게 지우셨어요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 의존성 에러인가 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> razGon_OpBx: xrdp 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 그리고 우분투에 기본 설치되어 있는건 xrdp일겁니다
<razGon_OpBx> imsu: 시냅틱 패키지 관리자요.
<razGon_OpBx> yemharc: 아. 글자를 잘못 쳤습니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 그런가요?
<razGon_OpBx> ^^;; 아는게 없어서리.ㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> mst로 조정 가능한거죠?
<razGon_OpBx> 무언가 프로세스를 쓰고 잇다고 하더라구요
<yemharc> 읭..... xrdp에 그런게 있던가요;;
<yemharc> 그건 저도 잘 모르겠네요
<imsu> 그럼 종료후에 하면 안되나요? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그리고 딱히 오타금지! 뭐 이런 의도는 아니었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아 완전 초딩같은 답변 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 그래볼려구요.
<imsu> razGon_OpBx: 뭐가 실행중이라는 건가요?
<razGon_OpBx> yemharc: 예^^ 그러실분이 절대 아니죠.ㅋ
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 가카가 됐다?!
<yemharc> 아.... 나꼼수 너무 들었나봐요
<imsu> 아 이것도 꼼수인가? ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> imsu: 예 .. 있다가 집에가서 하려구요.
<razGon_OpBx> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 저도 쓰고나서 그런생각이.ㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 거의 수면학습 수준으로 잘때 듣다가 그대로 자버려서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 미치것네
<yemharc> ?
<drake_kr> 또 뭔 발표여 -_-
<imsu> drake_kr: 상암동 간다고 하지 않으셨음요?
<drake_kr> 이따 저녁에 가서 밤샐까 생각중
<yemharc> 음
<razGon_OpBx> 만약 제대로 설치와 작동안되면 다시 한번 설치를.ㅋ
<yemharc> 살인죄 공소시효 폐지법률 적용됐네요
<razGon_OpBx> 헐..
<DarkCircle> 올레 - -/
<razGon_OpBx> 이제 죽이고 나서 우리나라를 벗어나야.
<yemharc> 그리고 인화학교 재수사 결과, 추가 성폭행 피해자가 발견되었습니다
<yemharc> 이뭐
<DarkCircle> 우리나라 벗어나도 방법이 없죠.
<razGon_OpBx> 당연한거죠.
<DarkCircle> 인터폴 공조+출국금지 조치
<razGon_OpBx> 이상한 나라 가면 됩니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 케이만제도.
<yemharc> 공소시효가 없는 범죄의 경우에는 외국으로 도망쳐도 국제수사 협조가 들어가죠
<razGon_OpBx> 몰디브
<razGon_OpBx> 북극
<razGon_OpBx> 남극
<DarkCircle> 아니면 멕시코 갱들이랑 논다거나
<razGon_OpBx> 아르헨티나
<yemharc> 허
<yemharc> 인화학교 추가 피해자
<yemharc> 06년에 불기소 처분 받은 뒤에 일어난 일이네요
<yemharc> (..........)
<razGon_OpBx> 뭐 제가 광주있어서 아는데.
<razGon_OpBx> 원칙이란거 없을 겁니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 협상해서 짝짝쿵하면 다됩니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 뭐 다른 곳도 그렇겠지만요.
<imsu> 인화학교에서 근무하셨어요?
<imsu> 우잉?
<razGon_OpBx> 아니요.
<razGon_OpBx> 저 광주에 있잖아요.
<razGon_OpBx> 제가 광주 바로위에 장성에서 일했는데요.
<yemharc> 강용석 -> KBS 개그맨 최효종 국회의원 집단 모독죄로 고소
<razGon_OpBx> 지방공무원은 다들 한통속
<razGon_OpBx> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 근데 사실을 말한 것 뿐인데 어째서 모욕죄?.......
<razGon_OpBx> 영업방해죄로 고소해야 되는데.
<yemharc> drake_kr: 요즘 점점 더 맥이 가지고 싶어요 (.....)
<yemharc> 패드랑 폰만으로 만족이 안됩.......
<DarkCircle> 강용석이 오바하는것
<razGon_OpBx> 강용석. 개그 한죄로 영업방해죄. 최효종이 고소
<DarkCircle> 아마 기각할걸요.
<yemharc> 그와 더불어
<razGon_OpBx> 하긴 가카의 눈에 들어야 되므로.
<yemharc> 강용석 자체 성추행 발언에 대해서는
<razGon_OpBx> 그자식은 이제 국회의원되긴 글렀음.
<yemharc> 1, 2, 항고, 항소 모두 "유죄"
<yemharc> 판결은 징역형
<yemharc> +아나운서들에 대한 무고죄
<razGon_OpBx> 정치생명 아웃이네요.
<DarkCircle> 강용석의 혐의에 대해 고소취하 되었던가요?
<yemharc> 아니;; 대학생에 대한이던가
<yemharc> 아뇨 취하된 적 없어요
<yemharc> 그냥 다이렉트로.....
<yemharc> 유죄죄죄죄 판결
<DarkCircle> 당사자가 고소취하 안한 상태에서 형사처벌 들고 나오면 끝인데
<yemharc> 덧붙여서
<yemharc> 1심서 유죄받고 항고 들어갔는데
<DarkCircle> 근데 일사부재리의 원칙이라고 한번 고소한 죄에 대해서 두번이상은 추궁 못하게 되어 있음.
<yemharc> 증거물로 "아나운서들이 다 부정적으로 인식한다는 증거"요구했더니
<yemharc> 방송3사 + 케이블TV까지 아나운서 수백명 사인받아 제출
<razGon_OpBx> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그래서 유죄먹고
<yemharc> 항소 올라가서 "이 사인이 아나운서 본인이 했는지 어찌 아냐 증거대라"
<razGon_OpBx> 언론인을 건드리다니 잘못건드렸죠.
<razGon_OpBx> 헐...
<yemharc> 넵 사인한 전원 "인감증명" 받아드렸습니다 ^^
<yemharc> 그래서 유죄
<razGon_OpBx> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 증거?
<DarkCircle> 인감증명 아니어도 돼요
<razGon_OpBx> 셀프엿먹었네요.
<DarkCircle> 주진우 기자 출동!
<yemharc> 네
<DarkCircle> 주진우 펜 한방이면 끗.
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 아뇨 빼도박도 못하게 아나운서들 측에서 자체적으로 "그럼 우리 인감증명 찍어주마" 했습니다
<razGon_OpBx> 28화 쥐왕의 몰락 잼있네요.
<yemharc> 그거 말고도 제출된게 많아요
<yemharc> 집단 증언자료 문서라던가
<DarkCircle> 강용석이 저지른 짓을 하나하나 열거하자니 시간도 아깝고 돈도 아까운데
<DarkCircle> 장인장모도 면전에서 깠음 =3
<yemharc> 아나운서가 방송 캔슬내고 법정와서 증언한다던가
<yemharc> (......)
<DarkCircle> 박원순 선거 어쩌구 하면서
<yemharc> 월가 시위대도 난리네요
<yemharc> 경찰이 강제해산 및 텐트촌 철거하고
<DarkCircle> 월가 시위대는 재밌는게
<yemharc> 다음날 다시 모이고
<DarkCircle> 세금 올려달라고 -ㅅ- (먼산)
<yemharc> 근데 재밌는게 이사람들 시위하면서도 법은 지키는 모습을 보이네요
<yemharc> "텐트촌은 설치하지 마라"
<yemharc> 한겨울에 다들 방한복 껴입고 광장에 앉아있습니다
<yemharc> 우리나라면 드럼통에 불이라도 뗄텐데 그것도 하나 없네요
<DarkCircle> 강제해산 정도가 되면 법을 지키는건 아니죠
<DarkCircle> "단지 자제력이 더 높을뿐"
<yemharc> 음..그 외에, "건실한 국가재정을 위한 애국 백만장자들의 모임"이라는 미국 부호단체에서
<yemharc> "우리 세금 올려라"라고 항의서신 전달 및 전화 및 성명발표가 있고
<bluedusk> 아 kvm 으로 윈도그 깔때 그냥 까는거랑 virtio랑 체감 성능이 좀 차이가 많이 있네요..
<DarkCircle> 미국은 지금 부호들이 돈이 쌓여서 안달났어요.
<yemharc> 근데 그 이전에
<DarkCircle> 돈을 주체할수가 없으니까 이건 뭐 ..
<yemharc> 이렇게 가다가 경제붕괴 되면
<yemharc> 사실 자기들도 손해거든요.
<yemharc> 살아남기야 하겠지만...
<DarkCircle> 그렇죠.
<razGon_OpBx> 투자할데가 미국에는 없으니 호화 잔치 벌이는게 당연
<DarkCircle> 국가 금고도 지금 간당간당하는데
<razGon_OpBx> 그래야 돈도 쓰고 돌죠.
<yemharc> 사실 근데
<DarkCircle> 법적으로 걷어들일 근거가 없으니까
<bluedusk> 장하준씨가 쓴 "그들이 말하지 않는 23가지" 한번 봐보세요
<DarkCircle> 걷어달라고 해도 못걷는상황.
<yemharc> 사실상 금본위제가 폐지되면서 경제붕괴는 예정 된 일이었습니다
<bluedusk> 그럼 왜 월가가 난리인지 fta는 정말 해야 하는건지 참.. 많은 생각이 들더라구요..
<yemharc> 금본위제가 폐지되고 달러가 중심통화가 되면서
<DarkCircle> fta는 해야 미국이 살죠
<yemharc> 사실상 세계경제가 부흥하려면 미국은 무조건 빚을 져야 하는 구조가 됐고
<DarkCircle> 팔 물건은 쌓여가고 나가는게 없으니까 돈이 안돌아서 지금 이상황인것.
<yemharc> 그게 쌓이고 쌓이다가 미국이 넘어지면 전 세계 경제가 와르르......
<DarkCircle> 제 2 세계공황 발생 !
<yemharc> 사실 이미 공황 수준이죠
<DarkCircle> 지금은 문턱에 놓여있죠.
<yemharc> 애초에 어지간한 선진국도 앵겔지수가 10% 찍을까 말까 하고 있는 상황이니 말 다했죠
<DarkCircle> 망할 그리스, 이탈리아, 스페인 3국이 그냥 와르르 해버리면 되는데
<DarkCircle> EU연합체에서 지금 누굴 죽이느냐 살리느냐 이거가지고 싸우고 있음 .
<yemharc> 아뇨 사실 그쪽도 그걸로 해결이 안되요
<DarkCircle> 네 해결 안되고 있어서 난리죠
<yemharc> 지금 EU는 부실국가 떨궈낸다고 해결될 상황이 아니에요
<DarkCircle> 네 떨궈내도 어차피 또 떨궈낼 국가들이 워낙 많아서 ...
<yemharc> 이미 EU연합과 유로화 자체가 터무니없는 인플레이션 상태라
<DarkCircle> 총체적 난국이죠
<razGon_OpBx> 떨구어 내도 독일과 프랑스가 투자한 돈이 물려서 떨구어내면 그만큼 손해
<DarkCircle> 인플레이션은
<DarkCircle> 일본이 최고죠.
<DarkCircle> 근데
<yemharc> 전세계 어떤 물건이라도 유럽환율 적용하면 가장 비싼 상품이 됩니다
<DarkCircle> EU는 이미 수준을 넘어선게 문제
<DarkCircle> 환율이라기보단
<DarkCircle> 물가수준이 맞을듯
<yemharc> 게다가 사실상 현재 EU에서 국가차원의 흑자를 내는 국가가 10개도 안되요
<yemharc> 연합국은 수십인데....
<DarkCircle> 일본 환율이 가장 비싸죠.
<yemharc> 일본 엔고는.....
<DarkCircle> 유럽물가중에 웃긴게 뭐냐면
<DarkCircle> 콜라한병 지금 거의 3천원 됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 큰거 말고 그냥 작은거 말이죠
<DarkCircle> 제일 작은건 아니고 그냥 300미리짜리.
<DarkCircle> 일본 지금 1500원대예요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> EU 화하고견주어봤을때
<DarkCircle> 만만치 않음
<DarkCircle> 그래도 일본은 자체적으로 물가수준에 맞춰서 돈이 돌아가는 규모가 정해지지만
<DarkCircle> 유럽은 안그러거든요
<DarkCircle> 일본이 공산주의 국가인건 아시죠?
<yemharc> 사실 일본은 2000년 초반에 IT버블 붕괴하고 03년 즈음부터 침체기 들어가서
<DarkCircle>  =3
<yemharc> 지금은 사실 밑바닥 찍은 상태죠
<yemharc> 그나마 더 떨어지지는 않고 있는데
<yemharc> 여기는 스테그플레이션이 절정이라 엔고인데 돈은 없는 더러운 상황
<DarkCircle> 경제체제는 자본주의 체젠데 국가의 세금정책과 임금정책이 작살임.
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 일본이 좋은건
<yemharc> 지금 일본 국가부채 작살입니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 그렇죠.
<DarkCircle> 부가세 5%
<yemharc> 이미 자체 GDP 뛰어넘은 상태
<DarkCircle> 국가부채가 많아도
<razGon_OpBx> 일본 의사들은 주3-4일 일합니다.
<DarkCircle> 뻔더멘탈이 작살이라 일본은 안무너져요
<razGon_OpBx> 왜냐?
<DarkCircle> 일본은 온국민이 주머니 털면
<razGon_OpBx> 세금 많이 걷어서요.
<DarkCircle> 그쵸 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 부가세는 5%입니다.
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 근데 그것도 정도가 있죠. 이대로 가면 내년 3~4월 사이에 일본 국가부채가 1000조엔이 됩니다
<DarkCircle> 근데 그거 말고 복지세니 뭐니 걷는게 워낙 많아서
<razGon_OpBx> 95%가 내국인소유부채죠.
<DarkCircle> 일본 국가 부채가 내년도부터 미친듯이 증가할수밖에 없는 이유는
<DarkCircle> 원전폭파.
<razGon_OpBx> ㅇㅇ
<DarkCircle> 방사능사고 땜빵질
<razGon_OpBx> 그리고 수산농업의 亡
<DarkCircle> 亡~
<DarkCircle> ㄷ?
<yemharc> razGon_OpBx: 대부분이 내국인 부채 맞습니다
<razGon_OpBx> 국채의 소유가 내국인
<razGon_OpBx> 근데 울나라는 그렇지 않다는.
<yemharc> 지금 일본 경제 돌아가는게 엔고를 바탕으로 하는데
<yemharc> 경상수지 흑자를 내면 -> 민간인 저축 증가 -> 이를 바탕으로 금융기관이 국채 투자
<yemharc> 식으로 세금아닌 세금이 있거든요
<yemharc> 근데 문제가 이 국채발행으로 메꾸는 비율이 매년 꾸준히 증가추세여서
<yemharc> 이 상태로 개선 못하면 3~4년 안에 경상수지 흑자로도 메꿀 수 없는 수준이 되 버려요
<DarkCircle> 그거 아시죠?
<DarkCircle> 일본은 금리 0%
<yemharc> 넵
<yemharc> 이자 없습니다
<DarkCircle> 그래서 저축은 ...
<DarkCircle> Optional .
<DarkCircle> -0-
<yemharc> 네
<DarkCircle> 근데 제도적으로 이런게 있더군요
<DarkCircle> 일본회사를 취직하려면
<DarkCircle> 통장 있어야 됩니다.
<yemharc> 근데 일단 현 경제 주축 세대가 "저축은 미덕"이란 교육을 받고 살아온 세대라
<DarkCircle> 신분증명 있어야 하고요
<yemharc> 아직까지 유지가 되는거죠
<DarkCircle> 근데 이게 절차상으로 circular dependency한거라
<DarkCircle> 첨에 통장 만들때 1달 기다려야 합니다. 그 동안에 살 집을 구하기 위해 차명거래를 하고요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 신분증나오는데 엄청 오래기다려야 함.
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그래서 우스갯소리로 처음 취직할때
<DarkCircle> "내이름" 으로 취직하는게 아니다
<DarkCircle> 죠 ...
<yemharc> 그렇죠 뭐
<DarkCircle> 신분증이 나와야 그떄부터 "내 이름" 으로 취직 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 통장은 무늬로 만들어두는데
<DarkCircle> 사실 거기에 돈을 둘 일이 없어요
<DarkCircle> 그냥 받으면 집에 차곡차곡 (응?)
<yemharc> 그야 이자가 안 붙는데 저장만 안전하게 해 두면 끝이니까요
<yemharc> 근데 사실 생각해보면
<yemharc> 이자놀이를 안 해서 상대적으로 "안전권"인 것도 있어요
<yemharc> 일단 쓸데없이 통화량이 늘어나지 않잖아요
<yemharc> 1+1=2 라는 공식이 성립하니까 경제 컨트롤이 원활하고
<imsu> 대출이 없어진건 아니지 않나요?
<yemharc> 대출은 있죠
<yemharc> 근데 이게 보면
<yemharc> 대부분 적용금리가 0.4%p...같은 식으로
<yemharc> 아주 미미해요
<imsu> 이자가 없어서 통화량이 늘어나지 않는다;;; 좀 애매모호 한데
<yemharc> 그리고 대부분 "재고담보 대출"형태로 이루어지고
<Seony> imsu: 경제학 입문 배우면 이해할 수 있는 내용인데...
<yemharc> 우리가 흔히 생각하는 "외상매출채권"이랑 "동산"을 담보로 한 대출액은 전체 대출액의 1~2% 미만입니다
<yemharc> 이러니 대출이 활성화 되어 있어도 이자로 인한 통화량 증가는 거의 없는 수준에 가까워요
<Seony> imsu: 쉽게 말하자면, 이자율이 높으면 사람들이 예금을 많이 하겠지?
<imsu> Seony: 안녕하세요~~~ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 예금을 많이 해서 은행에 돈이 많아지면 대출을 쉽게 해주게 되지. 그러면 대출을 신청하는 사람이 늘어나게 되고 통화량도 늘어나게 되고...
<yemharc> 그리고 이렇게 "통화량 증가 없음"에 따른 경제 컨트롤이 뭘 의미하냐면
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 하이 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 물가상승률이 일정하다는겁니다
<yemharc> 우리나라는 10년 전 대비 물가 상승률이 이제 거의 600%인가 그런데
<yemharc> 일본은 버블경제 붕괴하고 지금까지 약 10년간 물가상승률이 -0.3%에요
<yemharc> 되려 싸졌죠
<DarkCircle> 한국은 물가상승률이 OECD국가중에 가장 최곤데도
<DarkCircle> 잘 살아있죠 (먼산)
<DarkCircle> 물가가 그렇다고 싼 축도 아님 .
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 싼건 아니죠
<DarkCircle> 네
<yemharc> 근데 싼건 아닌데 만약 우리나라처럼 물가 폭등했어봐요
<yemharc> 이미 국가부도입니다
<DarkCircle> 그쵸 난리나죠. 아마 얼마전처럼 시위 일어나고 그랬을듯
<DarkCircle> 일본이 정치, 경제 문제에 있어서는 과격파들 아니면 시위 안하기로 유명한나란데
<imsu> Seony: 이자를 높이면 저축률이 높아지는 만큼 대신 대출이 줄어들어 결국 통화량이 감소되는거 아닌가요?
<Seony> 물가가 폭등했다는 얘기는 화폐의 가치가 떨어졌다는 얘기고, 화폐의 가치가 떨어졌다는 얘기는 환율이 올라갔다고 볼 수 있는 내용이니.
<Seony> imsu: 저축율이 높아지면 대출도 늘어.
<Seony> 왜냐면,
<imsu> 대출이자가 높아지는데요?
<Seony> 저축율이 늘면 그만큼 생활이 안정됐다는 증거고, 생활이 안정되면 사람들은 뭔가 새로 시작하고 싶어하거든.
<yemharc> 그리고 저축률이 늘어났다는건 그만큼 "여유자금"이 있다는 말이고
<Seony> 저축이 줄어들면 그만큼 가계생활이 힘들다는 얘기야.
<yemharc> 반대로 말하면 대출받는 사람의 심리가 "금리 조금 높아도 금방 상환 가능하다"가 되죠
<Seony> imsu: 너 생활비가 한 달에 얼마 딱 정해져있는데, 저축액이 많아지면 너 수입도 늘어났단 얘기겠지?
<Seony> 그러면 모은 돈을 바탕으로 뭔가를 해보고 싶어한다거나 하는 게 사람 심리지.  암튼 경제학에서는 그래.
<imsu> 음..
<imsu> 바꼈군;;
<yemharc> 물론 그런거 없고 저축만 하는 개인이 더 많은데
<yemharc> 포인트는
<yemharc> 기업은 아니라는거죠
<yemharc> 개인이 암만 대출 받아봐야
<yemharc> 대기업이 한번 끌어당기는 액수에 비하면 미미해요
<Seony> imsu: 결정적으로 중요한 건, 은행도 돈이 있어야 빌려줄 수 있단 얘기야.
<Seony> 고객들에게서 받은 예금이 없으면 대출도 못해준다는 얘기지.
<imsu> Seony: 근데 실제로는 안그러지 않나요?
<Seony> 그럼 삼성 같은 초일류기업이 대출을 받고싶어도, 은행이 돈이 없으면 못해줘. 그래서 저축율이 높아지면 대출도 늘어나지.
<Seony> 안그러다니?
<Seony> 무슨 말이야?
<imsu> 예금이 없으면 대출을 못해주는데 예금이 없어도 대출을 해주지않나요?
<imsu> 이상하게 뻥튀기해서
<imsu> ..
<Seony> 돈이 없는데 어떻게 대출해줘?
<DarkCircle> 일본은 말씀하신대로 대출이 엄청 빡쎄요
<DarkCircle> 그리고 이자율이 꽤 높고요 .
<Seony> 물론, 지준율이라는 이상한 법 때문에 손님이 100만원을 예금하면 은행은 천만원을 대출해줄 수 있는 규정이 있긴 한데,
<Seony> 어찌됐건, 대출의 기반은 예금이야.
<Seony> 예금을 통해서 대출이 이루어지는거지
<DarkCircle> 예금이 당연히 있어야 빌려줄돈이 생기는거죠
<DarkCircle> 가진돈이 있어야 돈을 빌려주는것.
<Seony> 그게 현재 화폐경제 시스템의 오류인데, 아마 조만간 망할거야
<yemharc> 음
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅇㅇ
<yemharc> imsu: 방금 그 의문에 대한 해답이 뭐냐면요
<yemharc> 아까 위에서 말했듯 금본위제가 달러 본위제로 바뀌면서 일어난 일종의 꼼수에요
<yemharc> 금본위제 시절에는 무조건 "현물(금)"이 있어서
<yemharc> 방금 말한대로 보유액(금 보유고)이 없으면 대출을 못 해주는게 맞아요
<yemharc> 근데 달러 본위제로 바뀌면서 이자 개념이 도입되고
<yemharc> "현물"을 넘길 필요가 없어지면서
<Seony> imsu: 이래서 경제학이 어려운 학문인거야 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> "보유고는 없지만 숫자는 적어줄 수 있는" 상태가 된거죠
<yemharc> 한마디로 없는 돈이 갑자기 튀어나오는거에요
<yemharc> 사실 금본위제 시절의 경제학은 정말 심플한 물건이었는데
<yemharc> 금본위제가 폐지되면서 온갖 꼼수와 사기가 유입된거죠
<yemharc> 그리고 "실체"가 없기 때문에 점점 인플레이션이 생겨날 수 밖에 없는 구조가 된거에요
<yemharc> 왜냐면 "금은" 모아야 하는거지만 "돈(지폐)"은 그냥 찍고싶은 대로 찍으면 땡이거든요
<Seony> 음... 전부 시대정신에서 나오는 내용 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Seony: 정답
<yemharc> 근데 틀린말은 아니잖아요
<imsu> 결론은 현재까지 배운 경제학은 금본위제의 폐지를 위한 교육을 받았다는거 아닌가요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음......반대 아닌가?
<Seony> 폐지를 위한 교육이 아니라, 유지를 위한 교육을 받아왔지
<imsu> 음?
<Seony> 근데 결론은, 화폐위주 경제체계는 잘못된 것만은 사실이야.
<Seony> 전 세계가 망해가고 있잖아
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 생각해봐. 모든 물가는 올랐는데, 금은 그대로야
<imsu> 그럼 미국에서 예전에 시행한 금을 가정에서 일정 이상 가지고 있으면 불법이다라는 법의 제정은 ..
<yemharc> 그야 없는데 있다고 하니 당연히 발밑이 붕 떠있는 상황이 될 수밖에 없죠
<Seony> 금값이 올랐지? 근데 그건 금값이 오른 게 아니라 화폐가치가 떨어진 거야.
<Seony> 금은 그대로야. 화폐의 가치가 오르락 내리락할 뿐.
<yemharc> imsu: 그 법률의 정체는요
<yemharc> 금본위제 폐지 전 사전작업이었어요
<Seony> 그건, 정부가 금 소유를 제지하기 위해서... 화폐제도를 도입시키기 위해서..
<yemharc> 개인이 가진 "화폐로서의 금"을 모두 회수해야 금본위제를 ㅖ지할 수 있었으니까요
<Seony> imsu: 아무래도 시대정신 한 번 봐야겠는데.
<yemharc> 그러게요
<yemharc> 사실 시대정신 1편은 음모론 이상도 이하도 아니었지만
<yemharc> 2편부터는 제대로 방향을 잡았어서....
<Seony> 2편은 경제학 길라잡이 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 내년에 4편 나오는것만 기다리고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> yemharc: 전 3편은 보다 졸았어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 으잌
<Seony> 시대정신 보면서 그런적은 첨이라 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 저 3편 도입부분, It`s genetic 부분은 정말 흥미로웠는데요
<yemharc> 환경의 영향이 더 크다...정도로만 인식하고 있었는데
<yemharc> 그 이상이더라고요
<drake_kr> 전 유신론자가 되기로 했어요.
<yemharc> 오오
<Seony> 전 유신론자에서 무신론자로...
<drake_kr> 구글신은 위대합니다.
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 모두 구글신을 찬양합시다
<yemharc> Like!!
<Seony> 구글신은 요즘 악마가 되어가고 있는데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 그니까 제가 드리는 말씀은 현재 우리가 배웠던 과목들 즉 애덤스미스의 이론이라든가 데이비드 리카도 기타등등
<yemharc> 근데 구글신 이대로 가면 아마 한순간에 훅 갈걸요
<imsu> 요놈들도 결국 금본위제를 폐지하기 위한 경제학을 내세운거 아닌가요?
<drake_kr> 구글은 엄청난 캐시카우를 가지고 있습니다
<yemharc> 딱히 그런 의도로 나온건 아닌데
<Seony> imsu: 화폐위주 경제학 위주로 세워진 이론들이지.
<yemharc> 결과적으로 금본위제 폐지에 대한 근거가 됐죠
<yemharc> 국부론 같은 경제학의 기반은 지금의 화폐경제와 매우 비슷한데
<drake_kr> 결국 금을 가지고 있어야 한다는 이야기군요
<imsu> yemharc: 긍께 경제학 교육이 잘못 배웠다는거 아니냐고 질문드린거였음
<yemharc> 결국 둘 다 포인트는 "자원(Source)은 무한하다"가 기반이었죠
<imsu> 아까 금본위제를 지키기 위한 교육이었다고 했는데
<imsu> 제가 알기론 아니거든요;;
<drake_kr> 금도 없는 사람들이!
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 화폐 경제학으로 돌입하기 위한 기초 과목이었다는게 제가 알고 있는 내용이었는데;; 좀 이상해서요
<yemharc> imsu: 아뇨 근데 역설적이게도 금본위제 유지를 위한 교육은 맞아요
<Seony> 물리학 수업을 들어봐서 알겠지만, 대기에서 전기를 무한하게 뽑아쓰는 기술이 있는데 그게 공개가 안돼. 왜일까. 바로 화폐라는 것 때문에 그렇거든...
<yemharc> 왜냐면 그 경제학 서적들이 말하는건 결국 "기반"이 있으면 된다인데
<yemharc> 이걸 비틀어서 금이라는 현물에서 화폐라는 허상으로 갈아치운거에요
<Seony> imsu: 일단, 시대정신을 봐. 그럼 궁금해하는 거 전부 다 해결돼 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 주식 진짜 짱
<drake_kr> 돈으로 돈을 산다.
<drake_kr> 하지만 돈 == 빚
<drake_kr> 빚내서 빚을 사는것
<Seony> imsu: 시대정신 없으면 내가 줄테니까 봐바.
<Seony> 그거 보면, 인생을 살 의욕이 떨어진다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 올려놓을까
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 인코딩해서 올려놓을까..
<imsu> Seony: 다 봤어요
<yemharc> Seony: 아잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그렇게 희망을 꺾어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 2편을 봤어?
<imsu> 이미 아는 내용이라 꺼버렸는데
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 무지 심각한 내용인데 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 희망을 꺾다니
<drake_kr> 희망은 금이니 금을 사면 된다 <- 결론
<drake_kr> 실은, 아직까지 전기자동차가 상용화 되지 않는 이유도 빚(돈) 때문이죠
<Seony> drake_kr: 대기에서 전기를 무한정 뽑아쓰는 기술부터도 비공개라니깐요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 우리나란 빚보단 제도가 더 문제 (...)
<Seony> 그게 물리학 수업을 들어보면 충분히 가능한 일이기 때문에...
<DarkCircle> 전기자동차는 자동차로 취급하지 않아요.
<drake_kr> 그게 무슨 밧데리가 어쩌고 저쩌고 하는데..
<DarkCircle> 아직 도로교통법 개정이 안되어 있어서
<DarkCircle> 배기량이 존재하지 않으면 그것은 이미 차가 아니다 .
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 그런거 없고 자전거 법부터 좀........
<DarkCircle> (응?)
<drake_kr> 3년이면 밧데리가 다 망가진다고 -.-
<yemharc> 자전거로 사람 치면 x되요 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 당연히 자전거로 사람 때렸(?)으니 x되죠
<DarkCircle> (응?)
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 때렸으면
<drake_kr> 리튬이온 밧데리 수명이 3년도 안되나요
<DarkCircle> 맞으면 되는데 (먼산)
<yemharc> 자전거 휘두르면 흉기를 이용한 특수폭행이 되려나 뻉소니가 되려나.......
<DarkCircle> 자전거로 치나 때리나 폭행은 폭행 (응?)
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그리고 도망가면 뺑소니
<drake_kr> 자전거도 배기량 있으면 차로 취급?
<Seony> 그외에도 지구인 전체가 1년 동안 쓰는 전기를 한 달만에 뽑아낼 수 있는 지열을 내뿜는 장소가 있다던데 거기도 비공개고...
<DarkCircle> 그런거 있죠. 엔진 달고 자동으로 가는 자전거 -> 오도바이?
<drake_kr> 오도바이네
<DarkCircle> 기어도 있고 뷁도 있는.
<drake_kr> 자전거 타면 호흡을 하는데 그거 배기량 안 치나요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 오도바이에 클러치 기어가 있다는건 중학교때 오도바이 타는 친구한테 배워서 알았다능 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 어엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그나저나 공기가 종량제가 아니라는게 다행 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 미래에는 호흡을 해도 돈을 내야할지도..
<imsu> 큭큭 어쨌든 재밌네요~ 한가지 사실을 가지고 해석하는건 모두 다르니 히히히
<drake_kr> fact가 아니라 의견 아님?
<drake_kr> 슬슬 가서 리눅스나 깔아야지..
<imsu> 현재의 통화 정책이나 경제학 관련 논문들은 fact아닌가요?
<drake_kr> 들어가는 수식은 딱 떨어지는거지만
<drake_kr> 어떤 정책에 따라 변화하는거잖아
<imsu> 뭐 어쨌든 국가 경제 살린다고 환율 높여가지고 물가 치솟게 한 사람이나 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 사실은 사실인데, 화폐주의 경제정책에 한해서지.
<drake_kr> 꼼수
<imsu> 반대로 물가 안정화 한다고 해서 환율 낮춰서 국고 바닥나게 한 놈이나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 재밌어요 보고 있으면 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 사실 대부분의 에너지 문제는
<yemharc> 딴거없고 석유회사가 문제
<imsu> 이래서 IMF가 괜히 온게 아니지 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 현재 생산 및 소비되는 제품의 에너지 타입을 비교해 보면
<imsu> 기술 사버렸지 않나요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 전기가 압도적이죠
<imsu> 석유회사쪽에서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 네
<drake_kr> 전기자동차 아직 안나온당게
<yemharc> 대부분의 에너지 관련 특허는 석유회사가 쥐고 있습니다.
<imsu> 17년 기다려야지 우짜겠음 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 원더키디는 2020년임
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 터미네이터 배경이 2010년이었던가유
<imsu> Arithmethic coding 도 특허 풀려서 몇 년전부터 쓰려고 하던뎅
<yemharc> imsu: 최근 특허권 및 저작권 기간 연장에 관한 법률이 속속 통과되고 있어요
<yemharc> 17년으로도 안됩니다
<yemharc> 일례로 계속해서 기간이 늘어난 결과, 디즈니는 미키마우스에 대해 근 150년간의 소유권 주장이 가능합니다.
<imsu> 그놈의 특허인가 뭔가 때문에 암관련 신약이 개발되었는데도 못나오고 있잖아요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 쥑일놈들입니다 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<yemharc> 제약쪽은 더 심해요
<yemharc> 모든게 closed인데다가
<imsu> 그래서 게놈 프로젝트를 개방해버리었다고 알고 있어요 ;; ㅡ.ㅡ;
<yemharc> 약이라는거 자체가 대부분의 사람 몸에 같은 작용을 하는 화학물질이기때문에
<imsu> 머;; 나랑 상관없긴 하지만;; 쿡쿡;;
<yemharc> 같은, 혹은 거의 흡사한 성분구조를 가질 수밖에 없어요
<yemharc> 그래서 안비싼 약은 약 10년정도 독점생산을 한 뒤
<yemharc> 라이센스 비용을 받고 카피약 개발을 허용하고
<yemharc> 에이즈 치료제같은 특수 약품은 무조건 독점합니다.
<yemharc> 가격도 당연히 후려치죠
<Seony> 제약이든 농업이든, 사람 살리고 죽이는데 혈안...
<imsu> 근데 참 신기한게 동의보감이라는 책;; 신기하지 않나요? 실험도 해보지 않고 어떻게 그 약초의 성분들을 알수가 있지;; ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 몬산토라는 회사 알아?
<yemharc> 읭... 동의보감의 약초는 다 임상실험을 거친걸텐데요
<yemharc> 그리고 애초에 동의보감만 보면 안되요
<yemharc> 그 이전 중국 약학이 베이스고
<drake_kr> 아웅 9월 세미나에서 나왔던 베토벤바이러스..
<imsu> Seony: 종자 회사인가?
<imsu> 씨앗 회사
<yemharc> drake_kr: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 맞나요?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 몬산토라고, 죽음의 회사라고 불리우는데 식물한테서 씨앗이 나오지 않게끔 유전공학실험을 하는데야.
<Seony> 무슨 말이냐면,
<imsu> 아~
<drake_kr> 원래는 오픈소스였는데 드라마 한번찍고 클로즈로 바뀜 -_-
<Seony> 청양고추 씨앗은 우리나라꺼가 아닌거 알아?
<imsu> 네
<Seony> 청양고추를 심어서 고추를 재배하고나면, 씨는 다시 사서 심어야돼
<Seony> 안팔면 못먹는거야.
<Seony> 그게 몬산토가 바라는 세상인데, 결국 제약이나 농업이나 사람 살리고 죽이는데 혈안이야.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 농사짓고 살아야지
<drake_kr> 강남에 땅을 사서..
<drake_kr> (...)
<imsu> Seony: 결국엔 모든 농업을 자기 손안에 쥐고 있겠다는거 아닌가요?
<Seony> 모든 농업이라고 단순히 치부할 게 아니라,
<drake_kr> 여기서 샛길로 빠져볼까..
<Seony> 사람 먹고사는 문제인거야
<Seony> 사람은 먹지않고서는 살 수 없듯이, 생사를 쥐고 흔드는 거야.
<imsu> ㅋㅋ ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 얼마전 일어났던 황우석박사 사건도 뭔가 조작된 냄새가
<imsu> Seony: 농촌에서도 다 씨앗 사다 쓰지 자기네가 직접 거두는 경우는 거의 없었어요
<imsu> 제가 어렸을때부터 였으니;;쩝;;
<Seony> 근데 문제는, 그 종자가 우리나라꺼가 아니라는 거야.
<drake_kr> 그러니까 대마를 키워야 하는거.
<imsu> Seony: 우리나라 회사 상표가 붙은 수입산입니까? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 내가 알기로 청양고추는 일본 종자회사꺼야
<imsu> 음;;; 오픈 종자를 만들어야 겠어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 심지어는, 먹어도 목이 마르는 물도 개발 중이라는 소문이 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony: 고추 자체가 다 외국농산물 아니었나요?
<yemharc> 들여온 기간이 길어서 그렇지
<yemharc> 그 뭐냐
<Seony> 그렇긴 하죠.
<yemharc> 기억하기로는 임진왜란 당시 남만초 라는 이름으로 처음 들어왔다고 알고 있는데
<Seony> 고추가 원래 일본 통해서 들여온거러ㅏ...
<Seony> 일단 제 말의 요지는, 농업이든 제약이든 사람 살리고 죽이는 일에 혈안이라는 거에요.
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그야 생사를 틀어쥘 수 있으면 그거만한 권력이 없죠
<yemharc> 그야말로 진정한 의미의 절대권력인데
<yemharc> 원래는 권력을 쥐면 돈이 따라왔는데
<yemharc> 이젠 돈 자체가 권력이 됬죠
<grr> hello
<yemharc> grr: Hi~
<grr> = =
<drake_kr> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=20148
<drake_kr> 덕규님의 탁월한 선택
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 술먹는 모임에 여자사람도 있넹..
<drake_kr> 덕규님은 위대하셔 임마
<drake_kr> 아, 12월 3일 덕규님이 발표 하나 합니다
<drake_kr> 저는 이번 25일 다음 8일..
<drake_kr> 다음달 8일은 coex에서 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 왜 둘다 광남이형 뒤인지..
<grr> 오
<grr> 광남씨 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> EJB좀 알려달라고 굽신거려야하나...
<grr> 음.. 리눅스에서 serial 프로그램으로 minicom 말고 다른거 좀 좋은거 있으시면 추천좀 해주세요.
<grr> minicom을 터미널로쓰니 창 사이즈가 강제로 고정되 버려서..
<yemharc> Tiny serial terminal
<grr> yemharc: 찾아볼꼐요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Terminals/Tiny-serial-terminal-16510.shtml
<grr> 창크기가 고정되서 시리얼로 뿜는 로그들이 막짤려서'
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 아마 getty던가도 되던걸로 기억해요
<yemharc> 그리고.......
<yemharc> grub 설정에 삽질(?)좀 해서 하는 방법도 있고
<yemharc> 에.....
<yemharc> grr: 링크 뿅 http://goo.gl/eTlIx
<grr> grr: 아 tiny 좋네요
<grr> 감사합니다 yemharc 복받으실꺼에요
<drake_kr> 걍 술사.
<yemharc> ....
<yemharc> drake_kr: LIKE!!
<grr> 옄시
<grr> 구로로 한번 가야겠군뇨
<grr> 인간적으로 석계는 너무 멀어요 ㅡㅡ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 야이색기야
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 근데 요즘들어 점점
<yemharc> 만물상자 취급 받고 있는거 같은데......
<yemharc> 개발라이프도 접으려고 준비중인 사람한테 너무 뜯어내지 마요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 에이
<drake_kr> 접으면 이정도만 뜯어먹힐까요
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋ
<drake_kr> 님네 동네 칰킨집 사장님을 생각해보세요!!
<grr> yemharc: 이미 접을 수 없어여...
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 오늘 상암동 가시는분 없겠져
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 저녁때엔 갈 수 있습니다만
<drake_kr> 오
<yemharc> 근데 그 시간에 가봐야......
<drake_kr> 치맥이죠
<drake_kr> 흠..
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 잘 다녀오십숑
<drake_kr> 오늘이 금요일이었던가
<yemharc> 에이~ 그럴거면 삼겹파티 하고 말죠
<yemharc> 네 주말이에요
<drake_kr> 내일 ulug때문에..
<grr> 할게 많아요..
<grr> 젠장...
<drake_kr> ulug후 삼겹?
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<grr> drake_kr: 지금 자바스크립트로 테스팅 환경 셋팅하고있어요 ㅡㅡ;
<drake_kr> grr: 내일 꼭 와 시간은 관계없어
<drake_kr> 페북에 이벤트 만듭니다
<grr> 무슨대학교랬죠?
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ? 우리집근처?
<drake_kr> 인덕대
<grr> 아뇨 lug
<grr> 저녘때 갔다가 술빨고 그날 복귀하려구
<drake_kr> 서강대
<DarkCircle> 옷! 오늘 상암동이요? -ㅠ-
<drake_kr> 슬슬 지금 출발해서 밤새거나 거서 좀 자던가 할건데..
<drake_kr> 이벤트 만들었음
<yemharc> 이벤트 체크 완료했심다 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<drake_kr> 읭
<Seungtak> 안녕하세요^6
<drake_kr> 웹인디 왤케 늦어 ㅡ.ㅡㅋ
<Seungtak> 리붓했어
<drake_kr> compiz 되는데 늦는겨?
<Seungtak> 근데...
<DarkCircle> drake_kr
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: pong
<DarkCircle> 그래서 오늘은 센터에 계시나요 -0-
<Seungtak> 지금 nvide 그래픽 드라이버 설치하고 리붓했는데
<drake_kr> 지금 출발 합니다. 1시간 30분쯤 걸림
<DarkCircle> 저도 갈까말까 고민중인데 ...
<drake_kr> 치맥!
<Seungtak> 유니티가 지원되지 않는거 같다면서 화면 구성이 옛날 스타일로 바꼈네... 이거 뭐가 잘못 된겨?
<drake_kr> 잉?
<DarkCircle> -ㅠ-!
<DarkCircle>  화면구성이 바뀌는건 그놈3
<drake_kr> 일단 나 상암동 갈거임
<DarkCircle> 넵!
<drake_kr> Seungtak 많은 분들이 도움을 주실거임
<Seungtak> ㅇㅋ 땡큐
<Seungtak> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> Seungtak 그리고 irc를 empathy나 pidgin으로 접속하는 방법 여기서 알아낸후에 매뉴얼을 만들도록.
<Seungtak> 가시밭길 시작...
<drake_kr> 써먹을거여
<Seungtak> 다크서클님 이거 화면구성 왜 바뀐건지 설명 좀 해주세요^^
<DarkCircle> 일단
<DarkCircle> 1. 드라이버 버그일 수 있고
<DarkCircle> 2. 애초에 지원이 안되는 문제
<DarkCircle> 3. X쪽 라이브러리에서 뭐 잘못 건드려서 화면 띄우다가 에러난경우
<DarkCircle> 이렇게 정리할 수 있겠근영 ㅡ,.ㅡ ..
<DarkCircle> 아 근데 왤케 춥지 ㅡ,.ㅡ 집안이
<Seungtak> 어제 11.04 깔고 오늘 켜보니까 nvidia 그래픽 드라이버 업데이터 항목이 뜨길레 추천뜬거 설치하고 이렇게 되네요...
<DarkCircle> 엔비댜 드라이버에 심심치 않게 에러가 막 나는데
<DarkCircle> 이번에 하나 제대로 걸린듯 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 얼마전에 버전업 했을텐데 - -;
<DarkCircle> ..
<DarkCircle> 수동으로 설치하면 나오지 않나요?
<Seungtak> 자동으로 설치했는데요
<Seungtak> 제가 찾아서 설치한게 아니라 메뉴바에 자동 업데이트 뜨길레 눌러준거 밖에는...
<DarkCircle> 285.05.09 인지 확인해보세요.
<DarkCircle> 이거 문제 수정된 버전임.
<DarkCircle> 근데도 이상하면 버그 커밋해야
<DarkCircle>  =3
<Seungtak> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<Seungtak> 요건 또 뭐죠?
<DarkCircle> 엔비댜 X 드라이버를 사용하지 않음을 발견하였습니다. X 설정파일을 편집하고 (루트계정으로 nvidia-xconfig 실행) 다시 시작하세요
<DarkCircle> 설치는 됐는데 제대로 안물렸군요.
<Seungtak> 허허... 상암동으로 달려가야하나ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 전 슬슬 출발준비 (하지만 돈이 있는건 아님 ...
<DarkCircle> )
<Seungtak> 전 상황봐서 가겠습니다. 가기전에 연락할게요 현도형에게
<grr> 우와... 5시에 강제로 퇴근하라네...
<DarkCircle> grr / 자자 상암동 =3
<meow_andro> grr / ?
<meow_andro> grr / ?
<meow_andro> grr / ?
<imsu> drake_kr: 형님 고무가 느껴집니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 인제 인터넷 돼? ㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 학원 키보드는 고무 키보드 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 몇 일 좋은거 썼다고 적응 안되네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 집에서 조용히 타이핑 치면 스프링 소리나던데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 고무?
<Seony> 고무로 된 키보드도 있구나
<imsu`> 어라 이건 머야 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 이젠 시장동향 분석까지 하고 있네.....
<meow_andro> 굇수미롱.
<meow_andro> drake_kr 전 이제와서 출발질 하는중.
<meow_andro> 갸르릉씨는 강제퇴근우왕
<yemharc> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0As18QxyTo9a6dEwxNUxiZ1ljQnBVTWxjLVJ1Q0d1d0E
<yemharc> 이정도면 태클 안 오겠지
<yemharc> 한가하시다면 보시고 부족하다/이상하다/태클이다 지적좀...
<yemharc> ....아무래도 대표이사까지 올라가는지라 (..)
<grr> ??
<grr> yemharc: 퇴근합니당
<meow_andro> yemharc / 내용을 좀 더 간결하게 한번에 볼 수 있도록 다듬는게 필요하겠군요. 윗분들 문서 보시는 취향이 어떤진 모르겠는데 간결하면서 핵심요약된게 필요.
<grr> 꼭 밀씨한테 자랑하고 나가야할거 같아서
<grr> ...
<meow_andro> ...
<meow_andro> grr / 상암동 =3
<yemharc> grr: @#$%#$%&^
<grr> 거긴멀어요
<yemharc> meow_andro: 아, 그 요약본(?)은 이미 메일에 따로 적혀 있습니다.
<grr> 자야지 내일 또 출근하죠
<grr> ..
<yemharc> 메일 내용에 요약본이 들어가고 저 문서는 세부내용으로 첨부됩니다
<grr> ㅌㅌㅌㅌㅌㅌ
<meow_andro> 그렇군요. 근데 아무래도 본문이 더 깔쌈해야 하지 않을까 하고 생각...
<meow_andro> 글쎄요 제가 볼떄는 바로 윗 상사하고 상의해보는게 좋을거같기도한데..
<yemharc> 흠
<meow_andro> 써봤는데 세련되게 다듬어보다가 좀 뭔가 살짝 부족한 느낌이 난다 하면서
<yemharc> 알겠습니다. 어차피 일단 검토 및 결제는 받아야 하니
<meow_andro> 슬쩍 둘러대면서 조언구해보세요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ 넵
<yemharc> 감사합니다.
<meow_andro> 그리고 내용 보강 가능하면 조금 더 붙여보시는거도 좋아요.
<yemharc> 내용은 더 들어가야 할거 같긴 한데
<yemharc> 뭘 더 넣어야 할지 감이 안와서요
<meow_andro> 그건 밀옹이 능력이 부족해서가 아니라 지금 머릿속이 굉장히 복잡해서임!
<yemharc> 부잌ㅋ
<yemharc> 위로로 받아들이겠습니다
<meow_andro> 가끔 여행도 다니시고 머릿속도 비우세요
<meow_andro> 적당히 긴장하면서 여유도 있으셔야 능률이 오르죠..
<meow_andro> 암튼 저번달도 좀 안습이었(...)
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 저번달은..........
<yemharc> ...........ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 사실 수요일날 OSS포럼도
<yemharc> 조퇴하려고 프레젠테이션 했습니다........
<meow_andro> -0-
<yemharc> "왜 내가 조퇴해도 되는가"에 대한.........
<meow_andro> 꼼수를만들기위해
<yemharc> 근데 더 웃긴건
<yemharc> 제가 그렇다고 회사 코어인력인것도 아니란 말이에요 (.....)
<yemharc> ..사람 좀 더 뽑지
<meow_andro> 코어냐 아니냐는 중요하지 않죠
<meow_andro> 회사에 돈을 받는만큼 기여하는게 중요
<meow_andro> 아무리 내가 회사 잡부라 해도 연봉을 많이 준다면 열심히 할듯.
<yemharc> 사주 입장에선 아무리 기여해도 부족........
<meow_andro> 적당히 주면 적당히 하고
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> 부족하게 주면 ...?
<meow_andro> (...)
<meow_andro> 적당히했다가 짤릴듯 ㄱ-
<yemharc> 아 근데... 그러고 싶어도
<yemharc> 성실한건 아닌데 여기저기 손뻗치길 좋아하는 성격이라 (.....)
<yemharc> 정신 차리고 보면 온갖 잡다한 걸 하고 있어서 문제에요
<meow_andro> 그러면 가지를 치세요
<meow_andro> 사주 입장에선 성실하게 보인다 해도 일 마무리 제대로 못하면 그닥입니다.
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<meow_andro> 내가 한다고 죄다 덮치는건 좋은 자세처럼 보이는거지 실질적으론... 밀옹을 더 잘 아는 동료가 옆에서 본다면
<meow_andro> 오지랖일수도 있거든요
<yemharc> 일만 벌리고 뒷수습 안되는 사람이 되죠
<meow_andro> 물론 책임감 점수를 준다면 100점을 주겠지만
<meow_andro> 성실성이라면 100점만점에 75점이 나올수도 50점이 나올수도 있 ..
<meow> 어쨌든 (먼산)...
<meow> 맏았는데 25%안되는거 있음 내치세요.
<meow> 아니면 스케줄을 조금 조정하시는것도 좋을듯 싶네요.
<yemharc> 아뇨 뭐, 일단 손 뻗은건 다 완료했습니다. 아직까지는...
<meow> 굇수 ㄱㅡ
<yemharc> 사회생활 초기엔 그 조절이 안되서 난리였는데
<meow> 다행이네요.
<yemharc> 그래도 지금은 뭐, 맡기 전에 한번 생각은 하게 돼서요
<meow> 나중에 술자리 오시면 여명이나 드려야겠네요.
<yemharc> ....그리고 결과물은 "내가 왜 조퇴해도 되는지에 대한 공개 프레젠테이션"
<meow> 헐 ㅋㅋ
<meow> 하긴 그것도 근무시간내 활동이니 노동이군요 ㄱ-
<yemharc> 그렇죠 뭐
<yemharc> 초과근무가 되면 저도 아 ㅅㅂ 할텐데
<yemharc> 그건 아니......
<yemharc> 아니니.....
<meow> -0-
<meow> drake_kr / 계세용?
<semosi> Friday evening 이라서 사람이 별로 없겠죠?
<Seony> 네 그런듯...
<razGon_OpBx> 후.. 광주는 비가 추적추적내립니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 금요일이라서 그런지 환자가 많았네요.
<razGon_OpBx> 거의 대화방에 못들어 온듯....ㅠㅠ
<semosi> 아픈 사람들도 금요일날 아프고 주말에 푹 쉬면서 낳는가요? ^^
<Seony> 그런데.. 동물병원에서도 강아지들 아파서 오면 환자라고 하나요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> 헉.
<razGon_OpBx> 그건 잘 모르겠군요.ㅋ
<semosi> 하긴 저도 벼루다 주말에 병원에 가서 약먹거나 주사맞고 푹 쉰 기억이 많습니다.
<semosi> 미루다..ㅎㅎ
<semosi> 겨울인데 하와이는 별 다른것 없죠?
<semosi> 뜨거운 크리스마스를 지내야 하나요?
<razGon_OpBx> 하와이의 주말은 어떤가요?
<Seony> 한산합니다. 다들 비치에 몰려가있어서요.
<razGon_OpBx> 관광지에서 주말은 ... 상상이 안되네요.ㅎ
<Seony> 비치 가서 고기 꾸워먹고 낮잠자고 그러겠죠.
<razGon_OpBx> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> 부럽당.
<semosi> 뭐 여기나 별 다름없네요
<razGon_OpBx> semosi: 어디신데요?
<semosi> 그래도 지루하지 않게 단풍 날리는 나무 밑에서 한번 걸어보는 것도 좋잖아요..ㅎㅎㅎ
<semosi> 여긴 평촌이라는 경기도 안양시 입니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 아...
<razGon_OpBx> 좋은데 사시네요.
<razGon_OpBx> 신도시.
<semosi> 아니 직장입니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 아.ㅎ
<semosi> 신도시 인줄 아시는 것을 보니
<semosi> 여기에 잘 아시는 분들이 많으신가 봅니다.
<razGon_OpBx> 제가 아시는 분이 거기에 있으셨어요.
<semosi> Seony 님 지금 우분투에서 업그레이드 관리자가 실행되고 있는데 도저히 어디 있는지 못찾겠어요
<drake_cli> gonnichiwa
<semosi> 어디 숨었을까요?
<drake_cli> 아우 남들 퇴근할시간에 출근했넹 ㅋㅋ
<semosi> 지금 사용하고 있는 버젼이 11.10 입니다.
<Seony> 아.... 유나이티는 제가 잘 몰라서요 ㅎㅎ
<semosi> 저도 이것은 쉽게 적응이 안되네요
<razGon_OpBx> 저는 그냥 그놈이나 오픈박스로.ㅋ
<razGon_OpBx> 혹은 플럭스 박스?
<drake_cli> 저는 그냥 터미널로.
<semosi> 마술이라는 것이 참 우습다고 생각되는 것이 말입니다.
<drake_cli> DarkCircle: 상암동입니다
<razGon_OpBx> xfce4는 괜찮은 가요?
<semosi> 맥을 파는 컨소..있지 않습니까
<drake_cli> xfce 좋아요 한글화 잘돼있구요
<razGon_OpBx> lxde도 괜찮아 보이긴 하던데. 어느게 좋아보이나요?
<semosi> 그곳 상점에서 직원이 작업공간을 패드를 이용해서 쓱쓱 옮겨 다니니까
<meow_andro> drake_cli ...!
<semosi> 왠지 새로운 것처럼 입이 딱 벌어지더군요..
<semosi> 마술도 비슷하겠죠?
<semosi> 대중들이 잘 모르는 부분을 포장해서 휙~~
<meow_andro> .....
<razGon_OpBx> 저 퇴근합니다.
<meow_andro> drake_cli ??
<drake_cli> ?
<drake_cli> meow_andro: !?
<semosi> 왜 물음표만 날리시는지요?
<meow_andro> 돼지따루미디아시디 역이라능
<semosi> Seony님 점심먹은지 안되었죠?
<semosi> 얼마 안되었지요?
<semosi> 전 곧 저녁먹으러 갑니다.
<Seony> 점심이라뇨...
<Seony> 지금 시계가 밤 11시인데요 ㅎㅎ
<semosi> 반대였네요..ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> 비가 많이 오네요
<semosi> 밑에서 부터 비가 올려오려나요?
<semosi> 아직 여기는 비가 올 징조만 보이는데
<razGon_OpQ> 예 제주는 호우 주의보내려졌습니다
<razGon_OpQ> 점점 갈수록 이상해지는거 같아요
<razGon_OpQ> 가을 겨울이 오는게 아니라 우기와 건조기로
<semosi> 음 정말 요즘은 종 잡을수 가 없는 날씨 이더라구요
<razGon_OpQ> 올해는 눈이 오려나?
<razGon_OpQ> 지금이정도는 겨울문턱의 가을이 아니라 여름앞에 봄 같더군요
<semosi> 참 Seony 님 어떤 친구가 물어보기에 제대로 된 맥운영체제를 사용하려면 패드보다는 맥북을 사라고 했는데 맞는 말인가요?
<drake_cli> 아웅
<semosi> 네 여름앞에 봄이라구요?
<razGon_OpQ> 추워질거 같아서 긴팔가운 입었는데 더워 죽는줄 알았습니다.
<semosi> 하긴 너무 춥지는 않는것 같아요
<Seony> semosi: 네. 컴퓨터를 쓰고싶으면 스마트폰보다 컴퓨터를 사라는 말과 같은 맥락이죠
<semosi> 음 다행입니다.ㅎㅎ
<semosi> 에어랑 맥북은 같은 운영체제에서 하드웨어적인 차이만 있는거죠?
<Seony> 네
<razGon_OpQ> 서니님의 한말씀. 아이패드는 컴퓨터가 아닙니다.
<Seony> 맥은 모든 컴퓨터에서 운영체제가 같아요.
<semosi> 이제 서서히 자리를 뜨고 퇴근해서 좀 있다 집에서 뵙겠습니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 즐퇴근요!
<semosi> 가는길이 밀릴것 같아 부지런히 가려고 합니다. 모두들 즐겁게 계십시요
<Seony> 넵. 또 뵙겠습니다
<razGon_OpQ> Have a nice weekend!
<razGon_OpQ> 헉 늦었당.
<razGon_OpQ> 후..
<drake_cli> 후..
<razGon_OpQ> 씁씁후후
<razGon_OpQ> 이번주말은 카이스트 서버가 죽지않겠죠?
<razGon_OpQ> 자칫하면 처음부터 다시해야될거 같은데 말이죠
<razGon_OpQ> 제로보드는 게시판생성안되고 후ㅠ.ㅠ.
<razGon_OpQ> 텍큐는 이상하고.ㅠ.ㅠ
<drake_cli> 헐
<drake_cli> 몇번이나 까시는거에유
<razGon_OpQ> 도메인싸게 하는데는 나야나 가 좋을까요?
<Seony> 한국은 도메인 얼마에요?
<drake_cli> 전 걍 싼도메인
<drake_cli> 다 거기서 거기니까요
<drake_cli> 2~3만원요
<razGon_OpQ> ㅇ보니 년 만천원
<Seony> 헐... 비싸긴 하구나
<Seony> razGon_OpQ, 닷컴요
<razGon_OpQ> 나야나.pe.kr
<drake_cli> 정가로 굳어진게 3만원 정도요
<drake_cli> 필리핀 겁나비싸던데
<razGon_OpQ> 헉닷컴은 삼만원요
<Seony> 음... 미국에서 가장 유명한 도메인 사이트 중 하나인 GoDaddy에서는 $12 거든요...
<Seony> 제 도메인도 예전에는 10불도 안되게 주고 산거 같은데...
<drake_cli> .com은 2년 6만원인데 .ph를 2년 14만원에 구입한적이 있네요 -_-
<drake_cli> 흠 지금쯤 내려가면 되려나
<razGon_OpQ> 도메인등록하는데 얼마나 걸리나요?
<Seony> 한 십분 정도 걸릴 거 같은데요
<bluedusk> 아후 월급 이체 하려고 kvm 깔고 윈도우 깔아 올리고 공인인증서 넘기고 은행 어플깔고 접속하는데 하루종일이네 ㅋ_ㅋ
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다.
<razGon_OpBx> TGIF!
<razGon_OpBx> 안녕하세요?
<drake_cli> jincreator:
<razGon_cli> ÇÏÀ̿ä
<razGon_cli> huk....
<razGon_cli> 다시..
<razGon_cli> 되는 구나..ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_cli> 서버버젼 라즈곤입니다.ㅎ
<razGon_cli> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_cli> 오늘은 다들 cli 이군요
<razGon_cli> 헉.. 나갔구나..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_cli> 리하이요
<Seony> Hi
<razGon_cli> can u sea my letters?
<Seony> 저한테 하시는 말씀인가요?
<Seony> 잘 보이는데요.
<razGon_cli> sea-> see^^;
<razGon_cli> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 한글 영어 다 잘나옵니다. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_cli> 지금 서버버전 라즈곤입니다.
<razGon_cli> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_cli> 다시 설치했습니다.ㅎ
<Seony> 흐... 또 재설치를...
<razGon_cli> 터미널을 아니 편하네요.ㅎ
<razGon_cli> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이제 설치는 도사 되셨겠네요
<razGon_cli> sql이 문제가 생겨서요.
<razGon_cli> 제가 보았을때는 그냥 그놈을 설치하는게 가장 좋을 거같아요.
<razGon_cli> 단. ATI 드라이버는 나중에 설치.
<razGon_cli> 저 잠시만요.
<Seony> sql이 문제된거면 테이블만 날리면 되는건ㄷ....
<razGon_cli> ㅠ,ㅠ
<razGon_cli> 들어가는 암호가 아예 바뀌었어요.
<Seony> 그것도 리셋만 하면 되는 건데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 재설치 하지마시고 여기 계신 분들한테 물어보세요
<Seony> 재설치 자꾸하면 시간 낭비되니까 아깝잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_cli> dma
<drake_cli> 음
<drake_cli> 그래도 설치하다보시면 지겹다는걸 알게 되실테니..
<drake_cli> 아 짜증나네요
<drake_cli> 옆에놈은 노트북인데 데스크탑보다 설치가 10분 이상 빠르네요 -_-
<drake_cli> 우리 코분투 사무실은 쓰레기장인가..
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 왜요?
<drake_cli> ... 제 넷북보다 성능이 좋지 않은 데스크탑을 사용중입니다.
<razGon_cli> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_cli> Seony: 가끔 삽질을 해야. ^^
<razGon_cli> 취미가 되어 버렸습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_cli> 실은 오픈박스로 가볍게 설치할까하다가.
<razGon_cli> 결국은 그놈을 선택했습니다..ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아무래도 손에 익은게 편하시죠? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 들어와진거 맞군요.
<razGon_iPad> 드디어 성공
<razGon_iPad> 나름 쓸만 하네요..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 블루투스 키보드의 편리함.ㅋ
<razGon_iPad> 근데 아무도 말씀이 없으시네요.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_iPad> 와이프가 뺏아갑니다.
<razGon_iPad> 저의 실험은 여기서 끝...ㅋ
<razGon_cli> 다들 위대한 탄생 보시고 있으시군요.ㅋ
<Seony> 자러갑니다.
<razGon_cli> 헉..
<razGon_cli> 인사도 못드리고.
<razGon_cli> 늦었지만 주무세요.
<razGon_cli> 근데 우분투에서 크롬을 잘 안쓰는 이유가 뭘까요?
<razGon_cli> http://opensea.egloos.com/5491952
<razGon_cli> 재미있는 블로그네요.ㅎ
<drake_cli> 아우
<drake_cli> 지금 코분투 사무실에서 다들 작업중입니다.
<razGon_cli> 허거...
<razGon_cli> 죄송합니다.ㅎ
<razGon_cli> 수고 하시는데...
<razGon_cli> 근데 우분투에서 크롬을 잘안쓰나요?
<jincreator> drake_cli: 죄송합니다. 파티중이었어요.
<drake_cli> razGon_cli: 파폭이 짱이니까유
<razGon_cli> 정말 힘들게 수고 해주시는 드레이크 선장님 감사합니다...
<drake_cli> jincreator: 히히
<razGon_cli> 오늘 이밤 달려요!ㅎ
<razGon_cli> 크로미온을 설치해버린 1人
<razGon_cli> 정말 좋네요. xshell4.g
<razGon_cli> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> 크로미움은 크롬의 오픈소스버전인가로 알고 있습니다
<razGon_cli> 예
<drake_cli> (윈도우 유저라)
<razGon_cli> 아.ㅋ
<razGon_cli> 서버버젼에서 가볍게 사용할 버젼으로요. 리눅스상에서요
<drake_cli> 서버버전에서 가볍게 사용할 버전으로는 흠
<razGon_cli> 완득이 영화보신분? 주말 영화 추천 받아요.
<razGon_cli> 미도리?
<drake_cli> 영화라면
<razGon_cli> 마눌사마와 같이 보는.
<drake_cli> 미국인 나와서 총질하고 영웅되는 이야기가 좋죠
<razGon_cli> 리얼스틸?
<razGon_cli> 헤이즈의 연애 추천합니다.
<drake_cli> 흠 전 연애물은 별로..
<razGon_cli> 아.. 영화가 아니라. 곡이요.ㅋ
<drake_cli> ㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> 음반이요?
<razGon_cli> http://www.4shared.com/audio/rTzGWf2p/01__Haze__-_.htm
<razGon_cli> 이거요.ㅎ
<razGon_cli> 윈도우시라면 추천 합니다.ㅎ
<drake_cli> 전 음악은 거의 헤비메탈..
<razGon_cli> 그럼 닥터코어911 스타일정도? 될겁니다.ㅎ
<drake_cli> 가끔 얼터너티브나 크로스오버 정도 듣는데..
<razGon_cli> 라이트한 버전.
<drake_cli> slayer나 megadeth 같은것..
<razGon_cli> 허거거거...
<razGon_cli> 저는 만화주제가 같은 메틀을 좋하합니다.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_cli> 정확히는 하드코어.ㅎ
<drake_cli> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> 그럼 뭐 L`arc~en~ciel 같은 애들이요?
<razGon_cli> 좋죠... 강철의 연금술사!
<razGon_cli> 아니면 BECK에서 나온 곡도 좋아합니다.ㅎ
<razGon_cli> 랩곡이 좋습니다.ㅎ
<drake_cli> gg
<drake_cli> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_cli> 주제가도 좋은데.
<razGon_cli> 이게 더 낫겠다.ㅎㅎㅎhttp://www.4shared.com/audio/ZqwD4xm6/beck__mongolian_chop_squad__-_.htm
<razGon_cli> 제가 가장 좋아 하는 노래.
<razGon_cli> http://www.4shared.com/audio/Di1fFF2Z/beck__mongolian_chop_squad__-_.htm
<razGon_cli> 오늘도 새롭게..
<razGon_cli> 수고 하십니다.
<razGon_cli> 재부팅하고 올께요.ㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 모두 수고 하십니다.ㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 저는 크롬을 선택했습니다.
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_cli> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 아니 이게 무슨 소리요!?
<razGon_iPad> 지금은 아이패드로 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_iPad> 근데 vnc로 원격관리 어떻게 하나요 후....ㅠㅠ
<razGon_iPad> 이게 암호 걸어놓으면 키걸리고.
<drake_cli> 전 아이패드에서도 키보드 연결....
<razGon_iPad> 저도 아이패드에서 블루투스 키보드 연결했습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 그녀가 나를 사랑해...
<razGon_iPad> 이렇게 아름다운 그녀가 날사랑하네
<razGon_iPad> 아 금요일밤은 비가오는 고즈넉한 밤.
<drake_cli> 아
<drake_cli> 역시 영문버전이 좋아...
<razGon_iPad> 아... 비도오고.. 컴퓨터를 보면서 티비보면서 설치...이런 느낌 좋아요. 이럴때 새우깡에 콜라.ㅋ
<drake_cli> 야식타임
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 아.... 졸음도 안오네요..ㅠ
<razGon_iPad> 열심히 다들 일하시는 군요.
<razGon_SV> 저는 이만 자렵니다.
<razGon_SV> 내일뵈요.
<cobuntu_office> 으히히히
<jincreator> 아이피 보니 코분투 사무실 공유기군요.
<cobuntu_office> ubuntak: 헐
<cobuntu_office> jincreator: ㅋㅋ..
<ubuntak> 안녕요^^
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<cobuntu_office> 안자고뭐혀
<jincreator> 여긴 두시 다되어가는데 그쪽은 세시가 다되어가죠?
<cobuntu_office> 헐?
<cobuntu_office> 아 맞다
<ubuntak> 컴피즈 환경설정 잘못 건드려서 뺑이 치고 있는중
<cobuntu_office> 외쿡이지
<cobuntu_office> 말레이라했던가
<jincreator> 네, 맞아요.\
<cobuntu_office> 앞에 DarkCircle님 존내 열심히 뭐 하는중
<ubuntak> ㄴㅇㄹ
<ubuntak> ㄴㄹㄴㅁㅇㄹ
<ubuntak> ㅁㅇㄴㄹㄴㅇㄹ
<cobuntu_office> jincreator: ubuntak씨가 compiz에서 큐브돌리는거 여러개로 하는거 물어봄
<ubuntak> 큐브면이 2개뿐이 없음
<jincreator> 큐브 면 개수는 작업공간 개수일텐데요.
<jincreator> 작업공간이 1*4여야 될거에요.
<ubuntak> 작업공간은 어디서 손 봐야되징???
<jincreator> 끙...제가 그쪽으로 갈 수도 없고...
<jincreator> 그놈3로 넘어가면서 컴피즈를 안쓴지 오래되어서...
<cobuntu_office> 니가 온다카모 왕복 비행기값 한 60만원 대줘야되제?
<ubuntak> 작업공간 숫자를 늘려도 그대로네...
<jincreator> 그 두배쯤 될겁니다...
<jincreator> 룸메이트(외국인)도 피곤하고 해서 일단은 지금 자야 할 것 같네요...
<jincreator> (...)
<jincreator> 그럼 안녕히주무세요.
<cobuntu_office> jincreator: 헐
<cobuntu_office> 후하후하
<cobuntu_office> 뷁년전통에
<cobuntu_office> 최고의맛고집하는
<cobuntu_office> 서울마포구
<cobuntu_office> 아현동중화반점
<ubuntak> 맛있겠당
<cobuntu_office> 아웅 사이다 땡겨
<cobuntu_office> DarkCircle: 고생이 많으시네유
#ubuntu-ko 2011-11-19
<razGon_GNM> 휠로 가상데스크탑 오가는 건 컴피즈로 설정해야 되나요?
<razGon_GNM> 다른 설정 방법은 없나요?
<cobuntu_office> 아웅..
<cobuntu_office> 슬슬 서강대로 출발해볼까..
<razGon_GNM> 오늘 토요일은 조용하군요.
<cobuntu_office> 그거4데ㅛ
<cobuntu_office> 아웅.. 사이다 땡겨
<imsu> razGon_GNM: 안녕하세요 아이디가 계속 바뀌네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<cobuntu_office> 아 지금은 코분투 사무실 pc에 설치하고 접속하였습니다
<imsu> 뉘신지;;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cobuntu_office> imsu: 코분투 사무실에 있는놈
<imsu> 큭큭
<razGon_GNM> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> imsu: 안녕하세요? 접미어만 바뀝니다.
<cobuntu_office> 아오 그래픽드라이버가 제대로 설치안된듯
<razGon_GNM> _이하는 위치요.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> razGon_GNM: 완벽주의? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cobuntu_office> 아 이제 슬슬 ulug로 출발해볼까..
<razGon_GNM> _OpBx;오픈박스._OpQ:옵티머스큐[핸폰],_GNM[그놈], _iPad, _Xsh4[Xshell4]
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅎㅎ 그러진 않구요.
<razGon_GNM> 제가 하두 다중아이디로 접속하니 제가 어느거 치고 있는지 조금은 헷갈려서요.ㅎ
<razGon_GNM> cobuntu_office: 화이팅!~!~!
<cobuntu_office> _kr 메인 / _cli 커맨드라인 / _dmc 상암동
<cobuntu_office> 그리고 전 실장이니 cobuntu office면 누군지 꼭 물어보세요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 역시나 그놈환경에서도 ATI드라이버를 설치 안하니 나름 잘움직인다는.ㅋ
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 전실장님?
<cobuntu_office> 오
<imsu> drake_kr: 계십니까
<razGon_GNM> 드레이크님 전씨시구나.ㅋ
<imsu> 아닌디
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<cobuntu_office> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cobuntu_office> imsu: pong
<razGon_GNM> 본인이~~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> cobuntu_office: drake_kr ?
<cobuntu_office> cd는 준비 다 했고..
<cobuntu_office> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cobuntu_office> 아웅.. nvidia 제대로 안 먹는건가..
<razGon_GNM> 지금 와이파이 최고속도는 얼마나 나오죠?
<razGon_GNM> 150Mbps/s정도 인가요?
<razGon_GNM> n모드가 그정도 나오는 것으로 아는데요.
<cobuntu_office> 지금 기술에서 최고 말씀하시는거에염?
<razGon_GNM> 아니요. 일상적으로 쓰이는 아이템 기준요.
<razGon_GNM> 울장모님 노트북에 30Mbps나와서 이상해서요.
<cobuntu_office> 흠
<razGon_GNM> 아이패드도 유튜브보면 뚝뚝끊기는게..
<cobuntu_office> 802.11n 최대지원하려면..
<razGon_GNM> 그리 끊길거 같지 않은 건데.
<cobuntu_office> 공유기도 지원해야 하고 단말도 지원해야 하고
<razGon_GNM> 아.
<cobuntu_office> 30mbps면 안 끊기는게 정상인디..
<cobuntu_office> 그정도면 졸라빨른거에여
<razGon_GNM> 그런가요?
<cobuntu_office> 유튭 720p 영상이 1~2mbps면 원활하게 나와요
<razGon_GNM> 아이패드로 유투브 그것도 코코몽이라는 어린이 프로 보는데.
<razGon_GNM> 원활히 안나오더군요.
<razGon_GNM> 이상구리 합니다.
<cobuntu_office> 버퍼링 설정같은게 있던가..
<razGon_GNM> 그래서 펌 업그레드도 하고 했는데. 버퍼링만 ㄸㄷ
<cobuntu_office> 유선환경에서도 버퍼링이 간당간당하면 모바일쪽에서는 거의 끊기는게 맞아요
<razGon_GNM> 이럴때 문제가 있을까요?
<razGon_GNM> 일단은 구글링으로 여기저기 맞춰 봐야 겠네요.ㅎ
<cobuntu_office> 뭐 가장 좋은 방법은 다운로드가 되는거면 미리 다운로드 받아놓는거죠
<cobuntu_office> 유튜브가 물건너오는 패킷이라 좀 느리기도 하잖아요
<razGon_GNM> dns 8.8.4.4했는데도 느려요.
<cobuntu_office> 저는 이만 갑니다
<razGon_GNM> 잘다녀오세요
<razGon_GNM> -.-//
<razGon_GNM> 거기 누구 없소...?
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> Seony: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_GNM> 리하요.
<Seony> hi
<razGon_GNM> 한적한 주말입니다.
<razGon_GNM> 주말인데 뭐하세요?
<razGon_GNM> 혹시 저를 지도해주시기 위해서?ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 아오.. 점점 유투브 가고 싶네요.
<razGon_GNM> 아니 오픈박스로.ㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 오늘은 조용하네요.ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 오늘은 영화보러갑니다.ㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 역시 오늘은 데이트 데이군요.ㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 아무도 없으시니.ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 오옷 계시네요.ㅎ
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 영화보러 다녀오겠습니다.
<Seony> 다녀오세요
<Seony> 리붓합니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 영화관왔습니다
<razGon_OpQ> 완득이 보기로 했습니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 보고서 평가해드리죠..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 근데 다들 어디 가신듯
<razGon_OpQ> 보고오겠습니다
<asdfag> 안녕하세요
<asdfag> 우분투사용자인데요
<asdfag> 우분투는 OEM방식이 없나요?
<asdfag> 우분투를깔아보려고하는데요
<Seony> OEM 방식이면 어떤 것을 말씀하시나요?
<asdfag> 컴퓨터공장초기상태
<Seony> OEM이라면, 어떤 기업이 자사의 상표를 붙여서 나가는 걸 OEM이라고 합니다
<asdfag> 네
<asdfag> 컴퓨터브랜드를 만들어서 팔아볼까하는데요
<Seony> OEM은 우분투 제작사에게 허락을 받아서 라이센스를 따내야하는 법적인 절차를 밟아야하는 거라서 쉽게 되는 게 아닙니다.
<asdfag> 우분투를 설치하구요
<razGon_OpQ> 아..
<asdfag> 그렇군요
<razGon_OpQ> 캐노니칼에게 허락을.
<Seony> 캐노니컬이라는 우분투 제작사가 있는데, 그곳에 파트너쉽 의뢰요청을 하시고 그쪽의 자격요건을 갖추면 심사를 해서 허가를 내주는 식입니다.
<asdfag> 연락을 하는 방법이 없나요
<Seony> 캐노니컬 사이트 가셔서 파트너쉽 페이지 가면 나와있습니다.
<asdfag> 네 알겠습니다
<Seony> 거기에 OEM 파트너쉽 페이지가 별도로 있으니, 거기서 보시면 되겠습니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 아니면 오히려 노트북에 하신다면 루분투도 괜찮죠
<razGon_OpQ> 대만이 남아공보다 가까우니
<asdfag> 루분투는 좀 지원이 안좋지 않나요
<razGon_OpQ> 민트도 대만거아닌가요?
<asdfag> 캐노니컬이란 기업이 믿음직스러워 보이는데요
<Seony> 대만 같은 나라에서 민트가 나올리가 없겠죠
<razGon_OpQ> 믿음직하죠
<razGon_OpQ> 그렇군ㅇ
<Seony> 민트는 아일랜드에서... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 루분투가 나온것도 기적?
<razGon_OpQ> 아... 잘못봤네요..ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> 대만에서 의외로 배포판이 많이 나오던데요
<Seony> 아 그래요? 뭐뭐 나오는데요?
<razGon_OpQ> 우분투가 좋긴한데..그래도 잔뼈가 있는회사라
<razGon_OpQ> 지금 밖이라 조사가 안되는데 대표적인 게 루분투와 아시아리눅스. 그리고.
<razGon_OpQ> 기억이...^^ 그래도 미국보단 적죠.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음... 사실 루분투는 프랑스랑 같이 하기 땜시...
<razGon_OpQ> 그렇군요 아! 그러구보니 프랑스가 강자네요
<Seony> 프랑스는 맨드레이크가 제일 유명하죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 예.
<razGon_OpQ> 맨드리바. 사바욘. 슬리타즈
<razGon_OpQ> 무거운 버젼에서 가벼운 버젼까지
<razGon_OpQ> 근데 캐노니컬이 남아공 맞죠?
<Seony> 정확하게는 영국이에요
<razGon_OpQ> 아 역시.
<Seony> 다만, 창업주가 남아공 사람이죠
<razGon_OpQ> 헐..
<razGon_OpQ> 그런 꼼수가
<razGon_OpQ> 우리나라도 배포판 하나 만들지. 그게 사대강보다 낳겠어요
<Seony> 많이 만들었는데 많이 망했어요
<razGon_OpQ> 이란과 터키는 그렇게 했던거 같은데요
<razGon_OpQ> 정부기관에서 액티브엑스를 빼야죠. 거기부터 시작.
<Seony> 많이 만들었는데 많이 망한 게 아니라, 많이 만들었는데 *다* 망한거네요
<razGon_OpQ> 정부기관에 나가는 윈도우외화도 꽤많은데요
<razGon_OpQ> 하긴 삼성이 번들로 줘서.
<razGon_OpQ> 영화 디게 많이 기다리는데요 광고 작렬.
<Seony> 가장 아쉬운게 한컴리눅스인데... 망해서 무지 아쉽습니다.
<Seony> 그나마 가장 잘만들었다고 생각하거든요.
<razGon_OpQ> 아.
<Seony> 정품도 몇번 구입했었는데...
<razGon_OpQ> 정부가 솔선해서 안도와주면 윈도유로부터 벗어나기 힘들겁니다
<Seony> 아무래도 좀 힘들긴 하죠.
<razGon_OpQ> 정부가 엑박스 없애면 은행도 없앨테고
<Seony> 사람들이 윈도우에 적응해있다는 점부터도 그렇고..
<razGon_OpQ> 그러면 되는데 그러기에는 너무 깊이들어왔습니다
<asdfag> 한컴리눅스가 망했나요?
<Seony> 오래됐습니다. 2004년쯤엔가 망했을 거에요...
<asdfag> 아시아리눅스가 한컴리눅스 아닌가요?
<Seony> 알고계시는 한컴리눅스는 제가 말하는 그 한컴리눅스랑 다른 겁니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 아
<Seony> 아마 한 2001년도쯤엔가 나온 회사인데, 아래아한글 포팅하고 한글로 된 제대로 된 배포판 만들면서 아주 유명했었죠.
<Seony> 업데이트 지원도 좋았고... 암튼 개인적으로는 가장 마음에 들었었습니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 그때잡았으면 지금우리나라도 달라졌을텐데
<razGon_OpQ> 영화봅니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 있다가 뵈요
<Seony> 즐감하세요
<razGon_OpQ> ^^
<razGon_OpQ> 옙!
<asdfasdf_> 코분투는 OEM방식으로 안나오나요?>
<Seony> 나오고 안나오고가 아니라요, OEM은 허가를 받아야한다니깐요.
<asdfasdf_> 음 우분투에서도 아나요 코분투가 있다는 걸
<Seony> 한국은 작으니까 모르겠죠. 근데 알아도 법적으로 문제는 없습니다. 상업용이 아니니깐요.
<Seony> 상업용이라고 한들, 우분투라는 이름만 안쓰면 문제는 없을 거에요.
<Seony> 우분투라는 이름을 쓰기 위해서 OEM 라이센스를 받는 거니깐요.
<asdfasdf_> 만약 다른 리눅스 배포판처럼 홈페이지를 만들거나 할필요는 없을까요
<Seony> 코분투요?
<asdfasdf_> 리눅스민트나 xubunt 같은 것들은 다들 홈페이지가 있던데요
<asdfasdf_> 네
<Seony> 이미 코분투는 우분투 한국포럼에서 만들어진다는 건, 한국에서 우분투 쓰는 분들은 다 아는 사실이라서요...
<Seony> 그리고 민트나 xubuntu의 경우 개성이나 특징이 뚜렷한 "하나의 배포판"이지만, 코분투는 패키지 몇 개만 수정한 정도 밖에 안됩니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 잘보고 나왔습니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 잼있네요. 완득이
<razGon_OpQ> 나중에 생각나시면 다운받아서 보세요.ㅎㅎ 아! 굳다운로더
<razGon_OpQ> 집으로 운전!
<hilu> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_GNM> 안녕하세요?
<imsu> razGon_GNM: 안녕하세요~
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2011-11-20
<razGon_iPad> 굳모닝입니다.^^
<drake_kr> 아
<razGon_OpQ> 굳모닝요
<razGon_OpQ> 예배 끝내고...
<razGon_OpQ> 밥먹는 거 기다리는중입니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 밥먹고 올께요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xsh4> 안녕하세요?
<imsu> drake_kr: 이제 곧 크리스 마스 다가오네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> imsu: 크리스 마스는 생각도 하고 싶지 않네요.
<razGon_GNM> 울애들보다는 마눌님이 더 무서운 크리스 마스ㅜ.ㅜ
<imsu> razGon_GNM: 네? 왜요?
<razGon_GNM> 아직 울 마눌은 아이니깐요.ㅎ
<imsu> 아;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그런가요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 부부생활이 재밌겠다~ ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅎㅎ 당해본사람만 압니다.
<razGon_GNM> 크리스마스때 굳이 사람들 쳐 넘치는 엉터리 서비스 받는 아웃백에서 스테이크 좀 먹어야 된다고 믿는.
<razGon_GNM> 전날이나 좀지나서 사준다고 하면 난리 납니다.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 낭만있으시네~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 꼭 메어터지는 그날 먹어야 된답니다.
<razGon_GNM> 사랑하는 니와 내가 있으면서 조용히 먹고 싶다해도 난리입니다.
<razGon_GNM> 문제는 마눌님 말대로 했다가 제 말대로 그대로 됩니다.
<imsu> 응?
<imsu> 왜?
<imsu> 요?
<razGon_GNM> 울나라는 어머님때문에 일어났지만, 여자들땜시 망할 겁니다.
<imsu> 자리가 없어서요?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그런가요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이거 저장했다가 나중에 보내줘야겠어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 자리는 있기는 한데. 2-3가지 메뉴만 되고 가격은 올라있고. 스테이크는 미디엄 레어 했는데 거의 웰던 수준으로 나오고.
<imsu> cobuntu_office: 아직 사무실인가요?
<razGon_GNM> 조용히 이야기 하면서 있기도 눈치보이고
<imsu> 아;; 기다리는 손님들 때문에요?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 그것보다는
<imsu> 알바생들한테는 더 좋죠 뭐 손님들 많이 들어오면 일을 더 많이 해야하니까~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 다드셨으면 치우겠습니다!
<imsu> 아~
<razGon_GNM> 이러는 센스.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 그렇게 교육을 받아요~
<razGon_GNM> 한시간 정도 뒤에 나오고 맙니다.
<imsu> 얘기 나누시는데 불편하시니까 다 드시면 치워드려라하고~ ㅋㅋㅋ 실제 의도는 그게 아닐테지만 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 그런뒤에 우리 어디가냐?
<imsu> 제가 tgi에서 알바해봐서~ ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아~
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 결국은 다시 집으로 오나 보군요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 결국은 집으로 옵니다.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 뭐 영화 보기는 예약 잡기도 그렇구. 그러기도 힘들구요.
<imsu> 근데 뭐 그거 안해 줘서 몇 날 몇일 들볶이는 것보다는 낫지 않나요?
<imsu>  ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> qt 프로그램 하시는 분 안계시나;;
<imsu> 뭔가 잘 안되는데;; ㅡ.ㅡ;
<razGon_GNM> 뭐 형식적인 것만 해주면 뭐 상관없지만요.
<razGon_GNM> 그게 다가 아니잖아요.
<razGon_GNM> 자기 만족. 그거 말고는 쥐뿔도 상대방생각은 안해주죠.
<razGon_GNM> 물론 다 그런건 아니지만요.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 에이 그런거 대충 알고 결혼하신거 아닌가요? ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 근데 임수님은 무슨 기기 살때 사고 싶어도 그런 불편함 감수하고 사시죠.
<razGon_GNM> 근데 그게 마니 실망스러울때도 있기 마련이죠.
<razGon_GNM> 물론 좋은 점도 있습니다.ㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 비유가 꽤~ 적나라한데요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 장단인데. 울나라 여성들의 문제점을 말씀드린겁니다.
<razGon_GNM> 겉치레는 필요없다고 하고는 더한 겉치레에 사는 그런게 정말 싫습니다.
<razGon_GNM> 덕분에 욱하는 성질에 마눌님과 다투기도 했습ㄴ디ㅏ.
<razGon_GNM> 가장 듣기 싫은 소리."우리보다 못한 사람들도 다 그렇게 하고 살더라"
<razGon_GNM> 진짜.. 다 지옥불가는 지옥문 가는데 같이 갈라구.
<imsu> 뭐 제가 생각하기에는 그런거 같아요 ~ 누군가와 비교하면 한도끝도 없는데 그거만 보고 사니까~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 좋은 직장이라는 말도~ 결국에는 본질적으로 따지면 꽤 듣기 좋은 말은 아닌거 같거든요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 남자와 여자의 차이라기도 뭐하고 암튼 ~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아직은 사회적으로 모순이 많기 때문이지 않나 싶기도 하고~...
<imsu> 아오 우분투 버전을 낮춰야 할까봐요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> qt 작성하는데 아이콘이 안보이네 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 버그인거 같은데;;
<imsu> 누구 안계시낭 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<razGon_GNM> 저는 하수므로 패스!
<razGon_GNM> 우분투 글타래 보니 최근 제가 관심있는 부분에 질문이 올라 왔더군요.
<razGon_GNM> http://xpug.org
<razGon_GNM> 이거 어떤가요?
<razGon_GNM> 크롬OS흉내낸 배포판.
<imsu> 링크가 깨졌네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저 재접할게여 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> http://xpd.org 죄송합니다. 이거네욬.
<razGon_GNM> 아니..^^; 이거요.ㅎ
<razGon_GNM> http://Xpud.org
<razGon_GNM> imsu: 다시 오셨군요.ㅎ
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> http://xpud.org
<drake_kr> 아하
<drake_kr> 그러니까 순대국집에서 프로포즈를 해야하는거구나
<razGon_GNM> ?
<razGon_GNM> 무슨 일있나여?
<drake_kr> 크리스마스에 미어터지는데 안가려면..
<razGon_GNM> 크리스마스에 프로포즈는 안할겁니다. 저ㄴ,ㄴ
<drake_kr> 아니 그게 아니구요
<drake_kr> 곱창 안에서 나오는 반지
<razGon_GNM> ㅋ
<razGon_GNM> drake_kr: 넘 극단으로 가신다.ㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 곱창보다는 순대.ㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 내가 니인생에 꼬여도 되겠니? 내가 니인생에 간과 염통이 되어도 되겠니?
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> 굿
<razGon_GNM> 우리가 같이 있으면 소금과 초장만있어도 맛있어질거야.ㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 우리는 감동받을지 몰라도 여자들은 "디진다!!"
<razGon_GNM> 하긴 조인성이나 정우성이 하면 감동일수도.ㅋ
<razGon_GNM> XTM에서 주먹이 운다. -싸움의 고수 보는데 잼있네요.ㅎ
<imsu> razGon_GNM: 축구하고 왔어여 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 춥다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 손가락 다 얼어버림 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> 춥나보네
<imsu> Seony: 거긴 이런거 모르죠? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 여기도 좀 추워 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> drake_kr: 계십니까 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 그런가요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=20159
<drake_kr> 안계심
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 해결좀 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 굽신
<imsu> 아;; 다운그레이드해야하나;;;ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 일단 씻어야겠다 ㅋㅋ 아;; 발냄새 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 발냄새
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 도와주세요 ㅡ.ㅡ; 굽신 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> drake_kr: http://news.nate.com/view/20111120n09626?mid=n0604
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/13798
<imsu> 이거 보셨어요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이건 저번에 본건데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 그래서 스타2가 이러는구나
<Seony> 음... 재설치를 했더니... 스크립트들이 제대로 자동을 안하네..
<Seony> Mac: MacBook Pro (Early 2011, 15") • CPU: Intel Core i7-2635QM 2.00GHz • RAM: 4.18GiB/8.0GiB @ 1067MHz [❙❙❙❙❙|❙❙❙❙❙] • HD: 280.04GiB/612.89GiB [❙❙❙❙❙|❙❙❙❙❙] • GPU: AMD Radeon HD 6490M [256MB] Res: 1440x900 • Power: 97% • OS: Mac OS X 10.7.2 64-bit (11C74) • Uptime: 2:03 • Client: Linkinus 2.4.2 [25029] • Script: xsysinfo 1.5.0b
<Seony> 음... 스크린샷 찍는 스크립트만 안되는구나...
<drake_kr> seony 바빠요?
<Seony> 말씀하세요.
<drake_kr> 아이맥 갖고계세요?
<Seony> 네. 갖고는 있죠.
<imsu> 이거 사실일까요?
<imsu> http://news.nate.com/view/20111120n04011?mid=n0602
<drake_kr> 잘 안써요?
<Seony> drake_kr: 와이프 줬어요. 성능이 좀 딸려서...
<Seony> imsu: 일리는 있지만 당뇨병 환자한테는 안좋아
<drake_kr> yemharc씨가 아이맥을 사고싶어하는데..
<Seony> 알고있어요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 금전적인 여유가 없으면 아무리 seony님이 맥빠라도 비추죠?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 금전적인 여유가 없으면 무리해서까지 사는 건 안좋겠죠. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 사실 지름신 들린 분들한테는 말려도 소용없어요.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 저도 금전만 있으면 하나 사고 싶어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 본인이 사고싶다는데 어쩌겠어요. 사야죠. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 지금 쓰는 이 아이맥을 벌써 4년째 쓰고있거든요. 코어2듀오긴 하지만 아직까지 인터넷 정도 하는데는 지장없는 성능인데...
<drake_kr> 근데.. 400만원이 넘어가서요 -.-
<Seony> 개인적으로는 무지 마음에 드는 기계이지만..
<Seony> 헉
<Seony> 아이맥이 400만원짜리가 있어요?
<Seony> CTO 풀옵션 넣었나보다
<drake_kr> 네 ssd 붙이고 메모리 붙이고..
<drake_kr> 몇개 하다보니 400이 훌쩍 넘었는데..
<Seony> 그 가격이면, 아이맥이랑 맥북프로 둘다 가질 수 있는 액수인데.
<drake_kr> 제가 그러지말고 seony님께 남는것 있으면 하나 넘기시라고 하는게 좋겠다 <- 라고 했거든요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그게 또 custom 한번 들리면 헤어나오기 힘들잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 오히려 저가에 옵션빼고 구입해도 후회할테고..
<Seony> 400만원을 들여서 튜닝하면, 성능을 그만큼 뽑아내지 못한다는 게 문제인데... 차라리 그돈 있으면 저같으면 그냥 두대 삽니다. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 남는거 있으시면 yemharc한테 저렴하게 하나 넘기세요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그러고는 싶지만... 아이맥은 제것만 해도 제일 작은 사이즈인데 가방에 제대로 넣기 힘들어요.
<Seony> 안그래도 저도 한국 들어갈 생각 때문에, 어떻게 하면 아이맥을 무사히 가져갈 수 있을지 고민 많이 했거든요...
<Seony> 포장을 무쟈게 꽁꽁 싸맨다고 가정했을 때, 이민가방만한 사이즈에 넣어야되요.
<drake_kr> 으음..
<Seony> 그나마도 화물 옮기는 애들이 휙휙 집어던지는 것을 감안했을 때,
<Seony> 물건이 파손될지 안될지 보장할 수 없는 수준인거죠.
<drake_kr> 그거야 그렇지만요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 너무 커서 직접 가져가도 불안할 정도에요.
<Seony> 기내에 실을 수 있는 것도 아니고..
<drake_kr> 흐음..
<drake_kr> 노트북중에는요?
<Seony> 제가 지금 쓰는 맥북프로 하나 밖에 없습니다. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 7대 있다고 하시고 한대 파셨다고 들었는데.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 맥은 총 4대였어요.
<Seony> 그 중, 맥북 흰둥이는 사망했고, 맥미니는 팔았죠.
<Seony> 그외 3대는 일반 노트북들..
<Seony> 2대는 임수한테 갈거구요.
<drake_kr> 아하
<Seony> 한 대는 지금 파일서버로 쓰고있고... 아 한대 더 있구나.
<Seony> 액정깨진 Core i5
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> seony님은 맥이 7대 있는데 그 재력이 어디서 나온거야 궁시렁궁시렁 하던데
<Seony> 맥이 7대가 아니라, 맥 3대에 주변기기가 4대인거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아이패드, 아이폰, 에어포트 등등...
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 아이맥이면 초보앱등이 맞을듯
<drake_kr> 전 복돌이 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 음... 근데 400만원이면 좀 과한 것 같긴 하네요.
<Seony> 그놈의 SSD가 뭔지.
<drake_kr> 한국에서 아이맥 뜯는다고 해도 별 문제 없지 않을까요
<drake_kr> ssd야 그냥 하드니 직접 교체를 해버리면 될것 같은데..
<Seony> 아이맥 보시면 알겠지만 몸체에 나사구멍 하나 없는 제품이라 어떻게 뜯어야할지 무지 난감하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 미쿡이야 애플케어가 워낙 훌륭해서 필요없겠지만요
<Seony> 결국 알아낸게, 앞면 유리를 들어내서 갈더라구요.
<drake_kr> 네
<Seony> 한국 애플케어가 좀 안좋단 얘긴 들었어요
<drake_kr> 그냥 사고나서 좀 쓰다가 느리다 싶으면 SSD 하나랑 메모리 사서 사설 들고간다음 공임비주고 교체하고 안쪽 청소좀 하고 그러는게 좋지 않겠는가 하고 조언해주려고요
<drake_kr> imsu: 키보드 맛있냐
<Seony> 일단 메모리 교체는 바보가 아닌이상 누구나 쉽게 교체가 가능하니까 램은 별도로 구입해서 직접 갈면 되구요,
<Seony> 문제는 SSD네요.
<Seony> 참느냐 기다리느냐...
<drake_kr> 램도 보니까 4G당 8만원정도 하던데요
<drake_kr> 지금 메모리만 따로 사면 3만원도 안 하는데요..
<Seony> 애플 주문페이지에서요?
<Seony> 굳이 애플 주문페이지에서 살 필요는 없는데...
<Seony> 거기서 비싸게 파는 이유가, 램도 보증기간에 해당하는 품목이라서 비싼 건데 램은 그냥 사는 게 더 싸잖아요.
<Seony> 램이야 뭐 워런티 해줘도 그만 안해줘도 그만인데...
<imsu> drake_kr: 아주 그냥 녹아듭니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아.. 근데 돈 많으시다. 400만원을..
<drake_kr> 그러니까 그냥 가장 저렴한것으로 구입하고 확장을 직접 하는게 나을거라고 이야기해주는데 자꾸 애플 주문페이지에서 '너무비싸'만 중얼중얼
<Seony> 램처럼 직접 교체가 가능한 물품은 그냥 직접 사서 하고, 씨퓨나 그래픽카드처럼 교체가 안되는 부품을 주문하라고 하세요.
<imsu> drake_kr: 이젠 다른 키보드 못쓰겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 내껀 쓸수 있잖아
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그런가요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> seony 사려는게.. 꼭 아이맥으로 뭘 하려는게 아니고 사고싶은거뿐인듯 싶은데..
<Seony> 네. 제가 봐도 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 근데 가끔 스프링 소리가 거슬리긴해요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그냥 중고 구입하는것도 괜찮지 않을까 싶네요..
<imsu> drake_kr: 이건 어쩔 수 없는 건가요?
<imsu> Seony: 원래 흑축이 스프링 소리가 나나요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 팅팅 하면서 올라오던데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 스프링 특유의 소리가 나더라구요
<drake_kr> imsu: 흠.. DarkCircle 님아가 hhk2 pro 쓰는데 니가 그거 한번 써봤어야는디 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 그 소리가 거슬리면 나는 어떡하라고
<drake_kr> 청축인데!
<Seony> imsu: 스프링이 있으니까 당연히 소리가 나겠지
<imsu> 머 어쩔 수 없군요
<imsu> Seony: 이럴때만 민감해요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 흠흠; 전 약속 있어서 나가보겠습니다 즐거운 주말 마지막 밤을 니나노호~~ 보내시길 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> seony http://data.drake.kr/7938 이거 보셨어유
<Seony> 아뇨. 잘보겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 재부팅
<razGon_GNM> 아이패드로 한국책을 사는게 힘드네요
<razGon_GNM> 와이프 헤메고 저도 헤메고 있음.
<razGon_GNM> 인터파크 비스킷에서 보고. 웹으로 구매 맞죠?
<razgon_ssh> 시험삼아들어와봤습니다
<razgon_ssh> 흠핸폰으로도 연결되네요
<razgon_ssh> 주무시고요.내일뵈요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> razGon_GNM: 메일 irc에서 사시는듯 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 형님;; 도와주소서~!!
<imsu> 메->매 ㅋㅋ
<Seungtak> imsu: 할룽~
<DarkCircle>  삽질의 제왕 승탁옹 -ㅠ-/
<Seungtak> DarkCircle: 할룽~
<DarkCircle> 유니티+컴피즈를 지옥에서 구제하신 (먼산)
<Seungtak> ㅋㅋ
<Seungtak> 안주무시고 뭐하십니까?
<imsu> Seungtak: 안녕하세요 ^^
<DarkCircle> 외계어를 해석하기 위한 프로그램을 *-_-*
<Seungtak> DarkCircle: 오늘 밤도 외계어와ㅋㅋ
<Seungtak> 완전 춥네요... 다들 감기 조심하세요 전 이제 자려구요
<imsu> 에잉 술먹었더니 졸립다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안녕히 주무시옵소서~~^^
<imsu> 저도 이만 들어가서 자야겠어요~
<voolcal> 안녕하세요
<voolcal> 암두 안계세요?
<voolcal> 다들 잠수신가
<voolcal> 나중에 다시 올게요 모두 수고하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-11-12
<bluedusk> 굳모닝 에브리원~
<Seony> 안녕하세요모두
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 아이폰 5는 도대체 언제 출시될까요..ㅠ 핸폰 액정 터치가 안되는부분이 점점 늘어나는데..ㅠ
<Seony> 안그래도 아이폰5 때문에 케이먹 같은데서도 말들이 많더라구요
<bluedusk> 아후 놋북에 해킨도 깔고 아이패드 덕분에 airvideo랑 다른 ios용 프로그램 다 깔아놓고 아이폰5 나오면 그냥 쓰기만 하면 되는데..ㅠ
<bluedusk> Seony: 나오려고 생각을 안하네요.. 가끔 기사 나오는거 보면 우리나라 올해 안에 나오기 힘들거라는 기사도 보이고
<Seony> 에어비디오 서버는 어느 OS로 설치하셨어요?
<bluedusk> Seony: 저 ubuntu 12.04 lts 에다가 설치했어요 jdk 1.6.0에 에어 비디오 버전은 지금 베타 7인가?
<bluedusk> 아 서버 들어가서 확인해볼려고 했더니 otp 인증해놨었군..-_-;
<bluedusk> Seony: 저 그리고 hp notebook에 해킨 까는거 성공했어요..; 이제 조만간 여유 생기면 에어 지를지도..
<Seony> 오 ㅎㅎ 해킨 써보시니까 어떠세요?
<bluedusk> Seony: 음 영화볼때 쓸만한 어플을 못찼겠어요..ㅋ_ㅋ;
<Seony> 무비스트 Movist라고 아주 훌륭한 어플이 있어요
<Seony> 한국사람이 만들었고, 일명 맥의 곰플레이어라고 불려요. 진짜 맥용 곰플이 있낀 하지만..
<bluedusk> Seony: 어차피 작업용 노트북에다가 깐건데 작업용 놋북은 터미널을 많이 써서 뭐 작업하는데 불편함은 모르겠어요 아직까지는.;
<Seony> 앱스토어 나오면서 유료로 전환되긴 했지만, 무료로 풀린 버전이 그래도 아직까진 쓸만할 거에요...
<bluedusk> Seony: 그 어플 봤는데 유로더라구요 해킨에서도 유로 깔아써도 상관없는지 몰라서 괜히 돈 날리는꼴 될까봐 아직 안질렀어요.;
<Seony> 음.. 하긴 리눅스 쓰시던 분들 대부분은, 터미널 많이 쓰시죠...
<Seony> 해킨에 유료를 깔아도 상관없어요. 어차피 구입한 앱은 계정에 연결되는거지, 컴퓨터에 연결되는건 아니거든요
<bluedusk> Seony: 아 다시 찾아봐야겠네요.. ㅎ 어차피 윈도 작업용은 버박 깔아서 vm 복원 시켜놨고..오피스는 리브레 오피스 깔아놨고..;
<Seony> 그리고 무비스트가 유료로 전환되기 이전까지 배포되던 무료버전도 있어요. 그거 써보세요
<bluedusk> Seony: 그거 계정 아이패드 계정 연결해놨는데 상관없겠죠?;
<Seony> 아이패드 계정이랑 같이 쓰시는 게 좋죠. 앱 구입은 하나의 계정에서 하는게 좋거든요..
<Seony> 왜냐면, 계정당 5대까지 같이 쓸 수 있어요..
<bluedusk> 음 그러군요 아이폰5 나오면 역시 그 계정으로 연결해야겠네요
<Seony> 아이튠즈 앱스토어는 모바일기기 5대까지, 맥 앱스토어는 매킨토시 5대까지 쓸 수 있죠
<bluedusk> Seony: 음악 듣는건 아이튠즈 밖에 없나요?
<Seony> 뭐 미디어 플레이어야 vlc도 있고 이것저것 있긴한데, 아이튠즈가 제일 좋던데요.
<Seony> 일단 음악 구입하는 것도 그렇고 아이폰/패드랑 싱크시키는 것도 그렇고 아이튠즈 외에 다른 건 생각해본 적이 없어서요...
<bluedusk> Seony: 아이늍즈는 음악 들을때 다 카피 해서 따로 보관하더라구요.;
<Seony> 그건 옵션이 따로 있어요. 카피를 할거냐, 아니면 원본 경로를 유지할거냐...
<bluedusk> 음 하긴 전 서버에 모아놓고 jplayer로 웹스트리밍해서 듣긴 하는데.;
<Seony> 편하신대로 설정하시면 되죠..
<bluedusk> 아 것도 찾아봐야겠네요. ..; 맥 쓰다 보니깐 설정 찾아보는게 익숙하지가 않아서 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 아이튠즈 폴더로 카피하게 해놓고, 그 폴더에 jplayer로 둘다 가능하게 씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그리고, 그 맥에 있는 mp3들을 아이폰/패드에서 공유할 수도 있어요.
<bluedusk> 따로 연결 안하구요?
<Seony> 에어포트 공유기 쓰시면, 에어포트에 연결된 스피커로도 나오게 할 수 있구요..
<Seony> 네. 따로 연결 안해도 됩니다..
<Seony> 그런 여러가지 장점이 많기 때문에, 아이튠즈 외에는 아마 다들 생각 안할껄요..
<bluedusk> 음 nettalk 구성하면 리눅스에서 타임머신 기능 쓸수 있다고 해서 그거 해둘려고 하는데
<Seony> 네. afpd 돌리면 타임머신 가능하죠..
<bluedusk> Seony: 오 좋은 기능이군요 역시 이리저리 만져봐야겠어요..ㅠ
<Seony> 타임머신은 개인적으로는 비추해요.
<Seony> 차라리 rsync로 필요한 것만 백업하는게 훨씬 나아요
<bluedusk> 음 왜요?
<bluedusk> 용량 많이 먹나요?;
<Seony> 타임머신의 그래픽 효과 때문에, 타임머신 백업이 3개월치가 넘어가면 앱 자체 실행속도가 엄청나게 느려지거든요...
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ  대세는 jplayerPHP.ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> razGon_web: 그게 jplayer를 개조한 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 예 그런거 같더군요.
<razGon_web> 아직 안드로이드에서는 안되는 거 같아요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 크롬에서 구현되지만, 아직까지는.. 완벽치 않습니다.
<Seony> 그러면 jplayer를 써야할 거에요. jplayer는 원래 모든 웹브라우저를 다 지원하거든요
<razGon_web> 그런가요?
<razGon_web> 흠...
<razGon_web> 그것도 이렇게 지원하는 방법이 있는지요?
<bluedusk> razGon_web: html5를 지원하는 브라우져는 기본적으로 지원 할꺼에요
<razGon_web> jplayerphp 제작한 사람은 아직 안드로이드는 HTML5를 제대로 지원못해서 그런거라고 하던데요.
<razGon_web> 아직 ICS의 크롬은 빈약합니다.
<razGon_web> 물론 PC크롬은 잘지원하고요.
<bluedusk> razGon_web: 그래서 저 아이폰5로 가려는 이유에요 ㅋ_ㅋ;
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> yemharc: 안녕하세요 (__)
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> jplayer에서 flac도 지원해주면 좋을꺼 같은데..
<razGon_web> 그러게요...
<razGon_web> 근데 중국산 안드로이드 패드를 보니 매력적이더군요.
<razGon_web> 아이폰의 1/3-1/2가격.
<razGon_web> 아니 아이패드.
<razGon_web> 아이패드가 리퍼가 한국에서 거부가 많은 것으로 볼때는 매력적인 가격이라고 생각됩니다.
<razGon_web> 물론 15만원짜리 장난감같은 것도 있습니다. 7인치. 1280*800. 배터리 광탈이 약점이라고 합니다만.
<razGon_web> 오... 좋은 어플있네요. 안드로이드지만. 에어드로이드[airdroid]. 정말 좋은 앱이네요.ㅋ
<yemharc> 와이파이로 동영상 날려서 다른데서 재생하는 물건인가요?
<razGon_web> 예
<razGon_web> 이거 완전 잡스 따라하기 같은 느낌이..ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 스타워즈 클론이군요.ㅋ
<yemharc> 그렇다기보다 그걸 에어플레이......라고 하는데 꽤 예전에 나온거에요
<yemharc> 안드로이드의 최고 강점은 확장성인데 그걸 스스로 포기했으니 매리트가 없죠
<yemharc> ......
<razGon_web> 플레이도 있습니다만. 동기화도 되는 거 같더군요.
<razGon_web> OSP와는 다른 느낌입니다. 비슷하긴 하지만요.
<razGon_web> 마치 아트릭스독에 도킹한 느낌 같아요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 사실 그 아트릭스의 랩독이 크게 특별한 기술이 아닌데 안드로이드 제조사들이 한결같이 자기들 드라이버 소스 같은걸 공개 안하고 있거든요
<yemharc> 그러니 그런게 제대로 나올 수가 없는거죠
<yemharc> 애플이야 OS가 공개가 안된 물건이니 그렇다 치고, 안드로이드는 저런것만 공개했어도 "알아서" 시장이 늘어났을텐데 많이 아쉽죠
<razGon_web> 그렇죠.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 그래도 저는 주종이 안드로이드라서요.
<yemharc> 쓰는거야 자기가 좋아하는거 쓰는거죠 뭐
<razGon_web> 그래서 안드로이드 제품에 주목하는 겁니다.
<yemharc> 제조사들의 행태를 볼 때, 전 차라리 우분투 모바일에 기대하겠어요
<razGon_web> 실은 iAnnotate PDF보고 감탄했는데. 안드로이드에 있더군요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 저도 그것을 기다립니다.
<razGon_web> 허나.. 캐노니컬은 욕심이...
<yemharc> 타이젠은 왠지 기대가 안되고.......
<bluedusk> yemharc: 타이젠은 s전자에서 주력으로 개발하고 있지 않나요?
<yemharc> 그래서 더 기대가 안가죠
<Seony> 한국에 유명한 커피숍 중에서 스타벅스, 커피빈, 카페베네 말고 또 뭐 있어요?
<imsu> 안녕하세요~!
<Seony> Hi
<bluedusk> hi
<drake_ebuntu> Hollys Coffee
<Seony> 감사합니다. 처음 듣는 곳이네요
<razGon_web> 저도 타이젠은 기대감은 적습니다.
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> Seony: droplr 서버 없는 사람에겐 아주 좋네요
<Seony> 그건 또 뭐에요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> http://macnews.tistory.com/498 요기 제일 하단에 설명 있어요
<Seony> 전 얼마 전에 드랍박스 이벤트하는 걸로 3기가 더 받았어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 헐 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 지금도 하나 모르겠네요
<yemharc> 드롭박스가 요런 기능도 제공하면 좋을거같은데...
<Seony> 음... 서버 없는 사람한테 스샷 공유하기에는 참 좋은 앱이네요
<yemharc> ㄴㅔ
<yemharc> 드롭박스도 공유는 되는데 이건 말 그대로 원클릭이니.....
<hblee> 안녕하세요 오랜만에 접속하네요 ㅎㅎ
<hblee> 다들 별고 없으시죠
<hblee> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<hblee> 해킹당했나보네요 이런 ㅋ 주말엔 우분투 다시 설치해야겠넹..
<hblee> 흠..
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷ
<yemharc> ?
<razGon_web> 점심 맛있게 드세요.
<razGon_web> 저는 마눌님과 같이 룰루랄라.
<samahui> 점심 맛있게 드세요 ^^
<razGon_web> 쌀쌀한 오늘은 마눌님과 같이 소머리 국밥 먹었습니다.
<razGon_web> 근데. 네이버에 광주에 CJD, 일명 광우병의심환자 발생했다네요...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 전남 한우가 예전 구제역에도 청정이였는데... ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_web> 설마 광우병나오진 않겠죠?
<Seony> 광우병 때문에 난리군요. 결국은 돼지고기로 대동단결인가요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그래봐야 결국은 먹을거 없죠.
<razGon_web> 소-광우병. 돼지-구제역. 닭-조류독감. 참치-수은중독
<yemharc> 그리고 그것들은 모두 군부대로.........
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 문재인씨는 "셧다운 실효성이 부족하니 공인인증시스템 개발 등 후속조치가 강화되어야 한다"  ..”
<yemharc> .........호의가 적의로 순식간에 탈바꿈하는 마법의 말
<razGon_web> 이번에 진중권과 변희재랑 토론배틀은 진중권이 ......
<razGon_web> 헉..
<razGon_web> 공인인증시스템?
<razGon_web> 그거로 접속하다가 해킹당하면 은행이고 뭐고 다 당하겠군요.
<razGon_web> 게임용 공인 인증서 발부.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 근데 이러면 리눅스는 게임하지 말라는 소리인지...
<yemharc> 리눅스는 게임하지 마라 이전 문제죠
<yemharc> 국내 게임업체들이 국내에서 서비스를 안 하는 사태가 될 수도 있어요 농담이 아니라......
<yemharc> 안그래도 현재 한국 시장 돈벌이는 그다지 많지 않거든요
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 그렇죠. 딱 좋은게 테스트 필드로는 괜찮기는 하죠.
<razGon_web> 아시아 시장의 테스트 서버
<razGon_web> 일본이나 중국은 덩치가 커서 . 한국의 인프라로 테스트 할만하죠.
<Seony> 아시아 시장의 테스트 서버가 아니라, 자사 게임의 베타테스터죠 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 근데 이제 서비스 아웃될거 많겠군요.
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 그말이 정답이려나요?
<razGon_web> 위메이드라고
<Seony> 전 국민의 베타테스터화.
<razGon_web> 이거. 한국에서는 개뿔인데. 중국에서는 나름 잘나갑니다
<Seony> 게임 뿐만 아니라 사실상 모든 제품들이, 한국 내에서만큼은 "전 국민의 베타 테스터화"가 아닐까 싶습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 덕분에 주가가.작년 최저치12900원 인데 현재주가가52400원
<razGon_web> 최고 68000원까지 갔죠.
<yemharc> 한국에서 쪽인데 중국서 대박친게 크로스파이어죠
<razGon_web> 단. 2년가까이 되는 시간에.
<yemharc> 드래곤 네스트도 있고요
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 드레곤 네스트...ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 당장 크로스파이어는 중국 동접자가 1300만이에요
<yemharc> '동접자'
<razGon_web> 제가 아시는 원장님이 중독자 있어요.ㅋ
<yemharc> .........
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> .....대륙 스케일은 정말
<yemharc> 런칭하고 동접 30만 찍으면 '이거 금방 사라지겠네
<yemharc> 해요
<yemharc> ..............
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_web> 크로스파이어는 FPS인가요?
<yemharc> 네
<razGon_web> 카스나 스포랑 비슷한거 같군요.
<yemharc> 국내에서는 '그저 그런 아류'로 취급받았는데
<yemharc> 왠지 중국서는 대폭발.......
<yemharc> 사장이 돈 버니까 통크게 직원들 전원에게 2억씩 꽂아주고
<yemharc> (...)
<yemharc> 여튼 그냥 '조 단위로' 순이익 내서 엄청 화제였죠
<razGon_web> 허걱.
<razGon_web> 직원전원에게 2억.ㅋ
<yemharc> 네
<razGon_web> 진짜 통크네.
<razGon_web> 완전 영혼을 바치겠군요.
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 세금이나 뭐 이런것도 자기가 다 내주고 통장에 현찰로 꽂아줬어요
<razGon_web> 허거.
<razGon_web> 대인배로세...ㅋ
<yemharc> 그래서 그 당시 업계에선 '가장 가고싶은 회사 1위'로 몇달 가기도 했고요
<yemharc> 근데 그럴만도 한게
<yemharc> 사장 통장에는 조 단위로 꽂히니까요 (.........)
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 잠시 환자 보고 올께요.
<razGon_web> 사원이 혹시 3명?ㅋ
<yemharc> 150명 정도요
<razGon_web> 아니 5명..ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 돈 지급할때
<razGon_web> 허걱.
<yemharc> 프로그래머부터 경리까지 정직원이면 다 지급했어요
<yemharc> 물론 중요인력들은 그거랑 별도로 연봉인사에 인센티브 지급도 했고
<yemharc> (.....)
<DarkCircle> 정말 "무난한" 회사네요
<razGon_web> 증여세까지 하면 한 400억정도 되는건데..ㅎㄷㄷ
<DarkCircle> 크크
<yemharc> 그렇다기보다 '정상적인' 회사죠
<DarkCircle> 그쵸 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 원래 그렇게 매출이 나오고 인건비가 지급이 되어야 ...
<yemharc> 그래야 사람이 남죠
<DarkCircle> 근데 이제는 "원래" 라는 단어가 점점 의미가 퇴색 되어가는중.
<DarkCircle> "원래" 그런거 없다로 .
<goslak> hi
<Seony> 돈을 떼로 긁어모으네요..
<Seony> 정말 평생 써도 다 못쓸 돈을 가졌을텐데..
<Seony> 월급 많이 주면 다들 충성하게 되어있어요 ㅋㅋ
<hblee> 안녕하세요 식사들 맛나게 하셨는지요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<goslak> 안녕하세요
<goslak> 질문하나드릴게요
<goslak> 제가 방금 우분투를 업데이트 시켰는데
<whoami> 계십니까?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<whoami> 넵
<whoami> 안녕하세요?
<goslak> 그러고 나서 ㅠㅠ xmanager 접속도 안되고
<goslak> cgi도 안돌아가고 그러네요
<goslak> 어떻게 해야하죠?
<yemharc> CGI?..
<goslak> 웹서버로 잘 돌아가고 있었는데
<DarkCircle> 뭔 문제인지 대충 짐작이 갈거 같은데요 ... 예전에 설정 파일을 덮어씌웠을 가능성이 있지 않을까 싶 ...
<DarkCircle> fastCGI 말씀하시는듯
<goslak> 그런데 xmanager는 왜 안되는거죠?
<yemharc> 음... 업뎃하고서 안되는건 좀 이상한데......
<goslak> ssh는 잘 접속이 되는데
<goslak> xmanager는 안되요
<razGon_web> 전원껏다가 키셧는지요?
<DarkCircle> 그게 설정이 꼬이면 안되는 경우도 있 ...
<goslak> 앙
<goslak> 전원껏다가 다시 키지는 않았어요
<DarkCircle> ssh랑 xmanager는 상관 없지 않나요?
<yemharc> 상관없죠
<razGon_web> 가장 기본은 재부팅.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그러면 설정 다시 보셔야겠네 =3
<razGon_web> 불변의 신리.ㅋ
<goslak> 그럼 shutdown해서 재부팅 먼저 해봐야 할까요?
<razGon_web> 진리.
<yemharc> xdm설정파일에서
<razGon_web> 일단 해보시고 설정보세요.
<goslak> 어우... 클났다
<yemharc> [xdmcp] Enable=false라고 되어 있으면 Enable=true 혹은 Enable=1로 바꿔주세요
<whoami> 구형 놋북에 우분투 설치 하고 그 위에 버추얼박스 이용해서 윈도즈 설치 할 수 있나요?
<whoami> 제가 컴맹이라....
<goslak> 한번 해보고 다시 돌아올게요
<razGon_web> 할수는 있는데 구형 노트북이 사양이 어떻게 되나요?
<razGon_web> 윈도즈랑 같이 물리적으로 역할을 나누기때문에 잘봐야 합니다.
<whoami> 음..
<whoami> 놋북 사양이...
<whoami> i5 시피유 에 메모리 8기가요.
<whoami> 하드 디스크는...모르겠네요
<yemharc> 그정도면 구형이 아닌데요......
<whoami> 음...그렇군요...
<whoami> 리눅스 입문 어렵네요
<yemharc> 여튼 그 사양이면 가상머신 돌리는데는 지장 없네요
<whoami> 얻이서 부터
<whoami> 시작을 해야 할지 모르겠어요
<whoami> ㅠㅠ
<whoami> 인터넷 보고
<whoami> 따라는 하고 있는데요
<goslak> 재부팅 하고 나니 xmanager는 접속이 되네요
<yemharc> 그냥 쓰다보면 익숙해 집니다
<whoami> 이게 잘하고 있는 짓인지 모르겟네요.
<goslak> 그런데 왜 화면에 아무런 아이콘이 안나타나죠?
<yemharc> 이걸 '배워야겠다' 하고 달려들면 순식간에 흥미가 떨어져요
<whoami> 아..맞다
<whoami> 리눅스 에서ㅡㄴ 인터넷뱅킹안된다는데
<whoami> 그래서 버추얼박스
<whoami> 이용하라고 하는데요
<whoami> 버추얼박스에서 USB 인식 할 수 있으려나요?
<yemharc> 네
<whoami> 아하!!
<whoami> 가능 하군요!
<goslak> 질문이요~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<whoami> 감사합니다.
<whoami> ^^
<goslak> 재부팅 하고 나니 xmanager는 접속이 되는데 화면에 아무런 아이콘도 안보여요
<yemharc> 스샷 볼 수 있나요
<goslak> 스샷이 뭐예요?
<yemharc> 스크린샷
<goslak> 아..
<goslak> 어떻게 보여주면 되나요
<yemharc> 끙;;
<goslak> 제가 이거 첨들어와봐서
<yemharc> 그럼 그건 패스하고요... 아이콘만 없는거에요 아니면 원래 접속했던거랑 아예 틀린거에요?
<goslak> 원래 접속햇을때는
<goslak> 아이콘도 다 보이고
<goslak> 윈도우 창처럼 모든게 다 보였는데
<yemharc> 회색 바탕에 마우스 커서가 X자로 나오나요?
<goslak> 아녀
<goslak> 그냥 바당화면 이미지만 보입니다
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 해상도 문제거나, 기본설정이면 유니티 문제거나......
<goslak> 어디가서 뭘 건드려봐야할까요?
<yemharc> 접속은 뭘로 하셨어요?
<yemharc> Xbrowser? Xstart?
<razGon_web> goslak: i5가 구형이라니!! 그럼 그 구형 노트북 저주세요.ㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<goslak> xbrowser 입니다
<yemharc> 안드로이드가 절 괴롭혀요
<razGon_web> 게다가 8기가... 이건 제 메인컴보다 사양이 더 좋은데요.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 혹시 우분투 설치하셨나요?
<goslak> 저요?
<razGon_web> 옙
<goslak> 네
<razGon_web> 버전은 몇인지요?
<yemharc> 흠
<DarkCircle> 저는 i7 구형 있습니다. (먼산)
<yemharc> 방화벽에 막혀서 그렇다는군요
<yemharc> 16001 TCP 포트 열면 돌아간답니다
<razGon_web> 구형고가에 매입...10만원에!! 가격좋네요....^^
<DarkCircle> 10마넌!! ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 구형노트북. 고가에 매입..ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 고가인데 10만원도 너무 비싸 -0- (ㅇㅇ?)
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그래도 제가 정직하게 영업하기에.ㅋ
<goslak> 10.09였던거 같은데 오늘 업데이트 메세지가 나와서 10.11로 올렸는데 문제가 생기네요
<yemharc> goslak: Xmanager 도움말에서 "시작하기->SGI IRIX 연결" 에 그 상황 해결하는게 써 있다네요 참고하세요
<yemharc> .....근데 Xmanager 좋은가.. -_-a
<razGon_web> 12.04LTS버전으로는 최신인데. 하긴. 안정화 되려면 10.04가 좋기는 하죠.
<goslak> 아~~` 괜히 업댓했네요
<goslak> 이런 불상사가 나올줄은...
<razGon_web> 서버의 업데이트는 2-3년 마다 한번씩요. 마이너 업데이트는 천천히 해도 됩니다
<yemharc> 전 제꺼 아니면 그냥 합니다  (엉?!)
<Seony> 저는 잘 돌아가면 안건드리는데요 ㅋ
<razGon_web> 저는 제꺼라서 그냥 생각날때 마이너 업데이트 합니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 전 서버업뎃을 밥먹듯이 해서 (...) 그걸 감당하기 위해 우분투를 안씁니다 .
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 비겁한 궤변이오!! 그래서 업뎃 감당 안되는 젠투를 쓴다고 할 작정이오이까!!
<DarkCircle> 크크크 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 시니컬이라능 ㅠㅠ
<goslak> 우분투 버전 11.10 이네요
<goslak> 왜 /etc/gdm에 custom.conf 라는 파일이 없죠?
<yemharc> 그냥 gdm.conf 복사해놓고 수정하세요
<yemharc> 굳이 custom.conf로 안해도 됩니다
<goslak> gdm.conf 파일이 어디있죠?
<yemharc>  /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<goslak> 거기에 없어서 custom.conf를 만들었습니다.
<yemharc> 엉...... 그럼 윈도매니저가 다른놈이란 말인데;;
<goslak> 누군가 써논 글을 보니까
<goslak> 11.10유니티라는 데스크톱을 사용한다는데
<goslak> 그래서 탑메뉴가 안보인다고 하네요
<goslak> 탑메뉴가 보여야 뭘 하는데
<goslak> 덩그라니 바탕화면만 보이는데 어쩌란 말인가?
<razGon_web> 재설치 추천드려요.ㅠ
<razGon_web> 우클릭함해보세요.
<goslak> 우클릭하면
<hblee> 흐..
<hblee> ê·¸..
<hblee> 하나만 여쭤보겠습니다
<hblee> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<hblee> 라고 떠서 우분투를 다시 설치할려고 합니다..그런데
<hblee> 저게 루트킷등의 해킹을 당해서..바이너리파일들이 망가져서 그런가요
<hblee> ls 나 .. 뭐.. df 이런 명령어들이
<hblee> 다 세그멘테이션 폴트뜨더라구요
<whoami> 노트북에
<whoami> 어떤 리눅스 설치 해야 하나요?
<whoami> 아..뭐 이렇게 종류가 많데요??
<hblee> ㄷㄷ..
<yemharc> whoami: 노트북 스펙 맞춰서 설치하면 좋죠
<yemharc> 아니어도 별 상관없고
<yemharc> hblee: 세그폴트는 딱히 해킹은 아니에요
<hblee> 음..
<hblee> 아무이유없이 잘쓰다가 저번주에 갑자기 그러네요 ㅎㅎ
<hblee> 근데 이유를 알아야 방어라도 해두는데
<yemharc> 메모리 누수라고 하는건데, 항상 그러진 않죠?
<hblee> 이유를 모르겠어요 찾아보면 전부다..
<hblee> 메모리 포인터가 잘못되서 그렇다는데
<yemharc> 공격/방어 개념의 문제가 아니에요;;
<hblee> 그건 소스에 수정이 가해졌단 얘기인데..
<hblee> 제가 바이너라 코드들을 건드린 일이 없거든요..
<hblee> 설치도 안하고..
<yemharc> 업데이트도 안 하셨나요?
<hblee> 업데이트 업그레이드 아무것도 안하고..
<hblee> 네
<hblee> 갑자기 얘가 그냥 안되더라구요 ㅎㅎ;
<yemharc> 일단
<yemharc> sudo apt-get install valgrind
<yemharc> 설치하시고
<yemharc> valgrind --leak-check=yes <프로그램> 해서 테스트 해보세요
<yemharc> 세그폴트 에러 나는 놈으로
<hblee> 이런 ㅋ..
<hblee> dpkg가 전부 세그먼테이션 펄트라서
<hblee> 설치도 안되네여 ㅋ
<hblee> 신기하네..
<yemharc> 제 생각에 해킹은 좀 가능성이 없어보이고요
<hblee> 예
<yemharc> 파티션이 일부 손상된거거나 하드디스크 배드섹터(물리손상)거나 일거같네요
<yemharc> 바이너리 자체가 손상됐을게 가장 크고
<yemharc> 그 다음이 램 문제인데
<hblee> 그렇군요
<yemharc> 여튼 저게 쉽게 말하면 가야 될 주소를 잘못 찾아가서 생기는거거든요
<hblee> 예 그렇게 저도 검색해서 들었습니다
<yemharc> 보통 소프트웨어 업데이트로 픽스되는데 (해결해서 올리니까)
<yemharc> dpkg 자체가 안되면 일단 재설치나 라이브 환경에서 테스트나.......
<hblee> 그래야 겠지요..^^ 좋네요 이유가 굉장히 궁금했는데..
<hblee> 우분투가 저한테 화내는 것 같아요. 설치해놓고 잘 안가지고 놀아주고
<yemharc> 여튼 어지간히 성격 꼬인 해커가 아닌 다음에야 굳이 들어와서 각종 실행파일들을 일일이 수정=>재컴파일=>교체'만' 하고 나가는것도 웃기는 일이죠;;
<hblee> 취미로만 서버로 두고 제가 계속 svn이나 ftp 나.. irc와 was , db 용으로만 사용하니까 ㅋ;
<hblee> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ; 궂이 그럴일은 없겠네요
<yemharc> 일반 컴퓨터를 서버로 사용하시는거죠?
<whoami> 노트북 스팩은...구형은아니라고 하네요. i5 에 8기가 메모리...
<hblee> 예 맞습니다 제가 취미가 이쪽이 재미있어서요 ㅎㅎ..
<yemharc> 가동시간은 얼마나 되죠?
<yemharc> uptime
<hblee> 저번에 재부팅 해서..
<hblee> 4days, 3:26
<hblee> 안되서 재부팅 했었어요 4일전에 ㅎㅎ..
<yemharc> 하드웨어 자체 가동시간은요?
<hblee> 한..
<hblee> 5년정도 끄지 않았다고 보면 되겠네요
<yemharc> 그럼 램 아니면 하드같네요 역시
<yemharc> 그정도면 램이 오히려 가능성이 높을수도 있겠네요
<yemharc> ECC-reg 램이 아닐테니
<hblee> 흑..먼지때문에라도 잘못될까봐 사무실에 있는 콤푸레셔로 청소도 .. 몇개월에 한번씩 해주긴 했는데 ㅎㅎ 결국..20년을 못버티고..
<yemharc> 원래 서버용 램은 장시간 가동 등을 고려해서 일반적으로 사용하는 램하고 구조가 틀리거든요
<hblee> 아..서버용램은 아예 틀리군요..
<yemharc> 일반PC도 장시간 이용 자체는 둘째치고, 간단히 말하면 롱런에서 내구성이 좀 약해요
<hblee> 어차피 취미 붙였으니 그럼 하나 사야겠네요 ㅎㅎ 싼걸로해서다가..
<yemharc> ECC도 장시간 사용에 대한 하드웨어적 내구성이나 뭐 이런걸 보장해주는건 아니긴 합니다만
<yemharc> 그거 달려면 보드도 서버용 사셔야 돼요
<hblee> 네 개발이 취미가 된지도 어언..4~5년 된듯..
<hblee> 한 150쯤 들어가려나요 싸게 산다고 하면
<yemharc> 아뇨 뭐;; 그렇게까지 좋을 필요가 있나요
<hblee> 스펙보다..음..내구성 위주로 해서다가 ㅎㅎ..
<yemharc> IDC 입주시킬거라면 덱에 블레이드에 뭐 하면 꽤 나가겠습니다마는......
<hblee> 역시 서버쪽으론 또 모르는 용어들이 나와서 재미있네요 흐흐..
<yemharc> 그냥 집이나 뭐 이런데 두고 개인용으로 쓰는거라면 일반PC로 쓰시고 1년에 한번정도 업그레이드만 하시는게 나아요
<hblee> 그냥 iptime 공유기로 서버로 열어두고..
<yemharc> 일단 서버쪽이 이러니저러니 해도 고스펙 위주로 되어 있어서 전력소모도 그렇고 그렇게 좋지는 않아요
<hblee> 제가 회사 말고 돈주고 사무실을 하나 더 빌려서요 거기에 서버를 두고 있습니다.
<hblee> 친구들이나 지인들 프로젝트 나 회사에서 포트 막혔다고 해서..네이트 접속할때 우회용으로 알려주고..
<hblee> 서버는 사무실에 두고 쓰니까 꺼질일은 없겠네요..침수만 되지 않는다면..ㅠㅠ
<hblee> 얼마전에 지하철에서..os 구조 책 보고있었는데 ㅎ 이게 또 보다보니..재미가 지더라고요
<hblee> 웹개발이랑 자바 일반 클라이언트 개발만 하다가..
<hblee> 이쪽으로 내려올수록 재미가 지네요..흐.. 여자친구가 굉장히 싫어하긴 하지만
<hblee> 그전에 웹이나 클라이언트 개발하고 할때는 테스트도 해주고 ㅋ 옆에서 구경하면서 신기하다 신기하다 이랬었는데
<hblee> 리눅스단으로 내려오면서는..그냥 검은화면에..이게 뭐하는거냐고 ..재미없다고..자꾸 심심하다고 놀아달라고 그러네요 내 주말이여...혼자만 도배하는거 같아서 말 잠시 줄일게요 힛..
<whoami> 결정 하기 어렵네요
<whoami> 어떤거 설치를 해야 할지
<whoami> 고르고 나면
<yemharc> hblee: 무려 같이 테스트 해주는 여자친구가 있단 말씀이시군요
<mouse> 규칙을 어겼나요? 튕긴거 같아요. 음...규칙 읽고 왔습니다.
<yemharc> 가끔 그냥 튕겨요
<hblee> 네 옆에서 할꺼 없으니까.. 서버 와스에 들어와서 F5나 누르면서 봐주는거죠 서핑하면서
<hblee> 꼬끼오
<mouse> 꼬꼬꼬~
<cai_> segfault는 메모리누수보다는 invalid pointer dereference가 주된 이유죠
<cai_> gdb도 세그폴트나나요?
<mouse> http://cnews.mt.co.kr/mtview.php?no=2012111211581402207&MT
<mouse> 국내 공무원들은 아잉폰 하고 아잉패드 못쓴다네요.
<mouse> 애플 의 정책 마음에 안들었었는데
<mouse> 잘 되었네요
<mouse> A/S 정책이 너무 마음에 안들어서 많이 거시기니 했었죠.
<Seony> 미국에서는 애플의 A/S 정책은 정말 최고인데, 한국에서는 너무 형편없죠...
<mouse> 기술력이 없어서 남의 나라에서 만든 제품에 질질 끌려 다니는 모습도 좋지는 않죠.
<mouse> 그것도 나라의 일을 처리 하는 일인데, 국내에서 만든 플렛폼 하나 없이 남의 나라 제품을 쓴다는것도 조금 미심 쩍고요.
<mouse> 의존적이면 안됩니다. 기술력이 있어야죠. 가까운 예를 들면 저도 현재 기술력 부족 으로 여기와서 기웃거리고 있잖아요.
<mouse> 어느때에 보면 모르는게 약이다. 어느때 보면 아는것이 힘이다. 후자가 맞는거 같아요.
<razGon_web> 전자는 심리를 생각해서구요. 지식적인 면이나 실용적인 면은 후자가 가장 중요하죠.
<razGon_iPad> 패드로 돌아온 라즈곤압니다.ㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 예전에는 1인 1컴이 겨우겨우 되나마나 했었는데. 지금은 제가 당장 앞에 두고 있는 컴퓨터가 3개군요.ㅋ
<razGon_iPad> 업무용피시. 음악듣는 스맛폰하나. 지금 연결한 패드하나.ㅋ
<razGon_iPad> 그나저나 나가수의 서문탁. "거위의 꿈" 좋네요.. 진정한 락커네요
<razGon_iPad> 참 우리나라에서 구하기 힘든 보컬타입인데....
<razGon_iPad> 마음의 외침이 들려옵니다.
<razGon_iPad> 헉... 넘 조용하다...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_iPad> 이쪽에서는 빠져 나오겠습니다.
<Seony> yemharc: http://binnyon.tistory.com/78
<Seony> 문서관리 솔루션이네. 봐바. http://www.openkm.com/en/screenshots.html
<Seony> 헛.. 왜 여기에..
<mouse> 팅겼나요?
<mouse> 아직 이네요.
<razGon_web> Seony: openKM은 애플앱인지요? 아니면 우분투에서도 구동이 되는지요. 요즘 서서히 이런 부분에 대한 콘텐츠를 마련해야 될거 같습니다.
<razGon_web> 전자서재. 물론 사설로 만드는 전자도서관 같은 것이긴 하지만요.ㅎ
<Seony> 아뇨 OpenKM은 문서관리 솔루션이에요. 서버 프로그램이죠
<samahui> 한남동 카페에서 놀고 있습니다. ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 외근나왔다가 복귀안하고 일핑게로다가
<razGon_web> samahui:  한남동 좋은데서 노시네요...ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 따스한 커피 한잔의 여유를 즐기는중 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 이따가 또 들어가서 일해야되요 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_web> ^^
<razGon_web> 저도 퇴근이면 다시 집으로 출근입니다.
<samahui> 근데 가기가 싫어요 이 막히는 시간에 강남까정 갈라믄 에휴~
<razGon_web> 애들봐줘야해요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 허거거.
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저보다 더 힘드시군요
<samahui> 힘내세요 ^^;;
<samahui> 그나저나 여기 커피 정말 너무나도 맛... 없군요
<Seony> 세계 3대 커피 중 하나라는 하와이 커피를 한국으로 수출해서 팔면 잘 팔릴까요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 커피를 싸게 공급해줄 수 있는 곳은 확보가 되어있는데..
<samahui> ㅜㅜ 원래 커피도 잘 안마시는데 향이나 느끼며 느긋하게 쉬다갈라켔더니 커피맛 없어서 분위기 다운입니다
<Seony> 팔아줄 사람이 없네요
<samahui> 아마도 잘팔릴꺼 같아요
<samahui> 한번 파보세요 판매처 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 지마켓이나 인터파크에서 파는 하와이산 코나커피 확인해보니까... 죄다 처음 본 것들... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 요즘 한국 커피는 비싸기만하고 맛도 없는 프랜차이즈들이 길목마다 다 자리잡고
<Seony> 판매처를 파볼려면 한국에 직접 가야되잖아요...
<Seony> 저는 지금 못나가요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 열심히 가격만 올리고 있죠
<Seony> 음... 코나커피는 향이 진짜 환상인데..
<samahui> 한번 마셔보고 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 커피라는걸 잘마시지 않아서
<samahui> 조금만 마셔도 졸음이 싹 가셨었는데
<samahui> 이상하게 요즘은 그 효과도 없고
<samahui> 마시면 속만 쓰려오네요
<samahui> 커피마시고 속이 쓰릴수도 있는건가요?
<Seony> 네.
<Seony> 저는 공복에 마시면 어지럽기까지 해요
<samahui> 애꿎은 쿠키만 먹고 있어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 헉
<samahui> 진짜요?
<Seony> 그게 카페인 때문에 흔히 일어날 수 있는 증상이라고 하네요
<samahui> 공복이라 더 그런걸수도 있겠네요.
<samahui> 아하 그렇군요
<Seony> 근데 웃기는 건, 저는 커피 마시고도 금방 잠 와요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 역시 전 커피하고 안맞아요...  걍 초코우유나 마셔야 겠네요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 저도 커피 마시고 안마시고는 상관없어요 잠이랑
<Seony> 특히, 커피가 고온의 물에 닿으면 카페인의 농도가 더 심해진대요
<Seony> 결국 내린 커피는 카페인이 적고, 인스턴트는 카페인이 만땅인거죠
<samahui> 처음에는 잠이 안오는듯 하더니 어느순간부터 그냥저녕
<samahui> 졸리면 자고
<samahui> 그렇더군요
<samahui> 아하 그럼 역시 커피는... 차게...
<samahui> 냉커피로다가... 지금 서울 기온은 8도 .... 션한 커피한잔으로 바꿔야겠네요...
<samahui> 그리고 회사들어가는길에 덜덜덜덜...
<samahui> 여기 zephyr beans라는 커피숍인데 진짜 커피맛 없어요
<samahui> 거기다 속쓰리고 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 쿠키는 맛있네요
<samahui> 쿠키나 한두개 더 먹고 가야겠어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 하필 사갖구 온 커피가 초콜렛 마카다미아향이라... 클래식을 사갖구왔어야햇는데..
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 전 초콜렛 좋아요 ㅋ
<mouse> 대충 고급 입맛이 아니라 시럽 안들어간 아메리카노 정도면 만족하는...
<samahui> 솔직히 커피 잘 못마셔서 항상 핫초코를 시켜먹죠
<mouse> 여러매장 들러 마셔봐도 모르겠더라고요.
<samahui> 오늘 간만에 향도 좀 느끼고 피곤함도 달래보려 했다가 속만 버리고 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<mouse> 차이점을 찾을 수가 없어요. 향의 정도?
<mouse> 구분 하시는 분들 보면 대단 하더라고요.
<samahui> 전 오히려 많이 안마셔봐서 맛 구분이 가요
<mouse> 여름엔 달고 사는데도 차이점을 몰라요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 잘 모르지만 마셨을때 향이 좋고 나쁘고 부드럽고 깔끔하고 등등은 느끼거든요
<mouse> 몸에 열이 많아서 아이스 아메리카노를 달고 살지만, 정작 맛은 잘 모르고 쓴맛으로 먹는 거라 볼 수 있죠.
<samahui> 지금은 쓰고 떨떠름하고
<samahui> 뭔가 탄맛도 나네요
<mouse> 맞아요
<mouse> 제가 탄맛을 좋아 하나봐요.
<samahui> 헉 전 너무 탄맛 진하면 못마시겠더군요. 인상써져요
<samahui> 전 커피에 시럽도 안타고 마시기 때문에 더한듯해요
<samahui> 흠 이제 슬슬 들어가봐야 겟네요
<samahui> 그래야 저녁들 먹이고 일시키죠
<samahui> 오늘도 철야~~~~
<samahui> 모두들 즐거운 저녁시간 되시고 맛있고 푸짐한 저녁식사들 하세요 ^^
<samahui> 나중에 다시 올께요
<samahui> 그럼 이만~
<mouse> 저도 슬슬 퇴근 해야 겠습니다.
<mouse> 내일 뵙겠습니다. 내일은 시간이 되면 이것저것 많이 물어보고 검색 해야 겠어요.
<razGon_web> 저도 퇴근요. 있다가 뵙겠습니다.
<imsu> drake_ebuntu: 계십니까
<samahui> 저녁 거하니 먹고 들어왔습니다.
<samahui> 역시 배가 빵빵하니 야근할맛이 나네요
<samahui> ^^;;
<samahui> 전 일이많아서
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁 되세요 ^^
<razGon_Xch> 리하이요
<markers> 저 혹시 리눅스 네트워크 좀 다룰수 있는분 계시나여 'ㅁ';;
<razGon_Xch> markers, 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Xch> 저는 일단 패스^^;
<markers> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> http://blog.danawa.com/prod/?blogSection=4&cate_c1=860&cate_c2=869&cate_c3=12734&cate_c4=0&depth=3&prod_c=1796589
<razGon_Xch> 노트북가격이 20만원대...
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㄷㄷ.. 대단하군요.
<razGon_Xch> 싸게 사서 굴리면 딱 맞겠군요.ㅋ
<orion203> 리눅스 네트워크?
<orion203> 무슨 리눅스요?
<markers> ubuntu 서버용 'ㅅ';;
<markers> 계속 no route to host 라고 떠서 -_-;
<orion203> route -n 해서
<orion203> 네트워크를 살펴보세요~
<Guest1806> hie there
<Guest1806> :)
<razGon_web> samahui: 안녕하세요?
<hblee> 안녕하세요
<hblee> 다들 좋은 하루 되사옵서서
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui> 오늘하루도 즐겁게 웃을수 있는 하루 되세요 ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2012-11-13
<alone> good morning
<bluedusk> am0c: 님 하잉
<am0c> bluedusk: 우앙앙녕하세여
<bluedusk> am0c: 올해가기전에 새우버거사주시나요.ㅠ
<am0c> bluedusk: 아.. 저도 새우버거 먹고싶어요
<bluedusk> ...
<am0c> 새우버거 이벤트해서 좋아라했는데
<am0c> 결국 한번도 안갔네요.
<am0c> 아오 아쉬워 죽겠다...
<bluedusk> 나도 줘요 새우버거 am0c 님
<am0c> 아잉 왜이러세요 블덕님
<alone> 그러고보니 새우버거 먹어본지 오래 되었네요.
<bluedusk> am0c: 왜 이러는지 아시면서..;
<alone> am0c: 저도사줘요
<bluedusk> am0c: ㅇㅅㅇ 우리 다같이 사줘요
<am0c> am0c: 저도 사주세요
<bluedusk> ㅇㅅㅇ좋군요
<bluedusk> am0c: 님이사주시면 될듯
<samahui> 일하다 잠시 채팅차을 봤더니 햄버거 새우버거 이야기가 올라왔네요
<samahui> 오늘 점심은 걍 수제 햄버거로 할까하는 생각이 모락모락 피어나네요
<samahui> 수제 불고기버거~~~~~
<razGon_web> 아웅.. 맛있겠네요.
<razGon_web> 유명한 데 잇나요?
<samahui> 아니요 ㅎㅎㅎ 찾아봐야죠
<razGon_web> 크라제 빼고요
<samahui> 요즘은 수제버거 많더군요
<razGon_web> 그렇군요
<samahui> 크라제는 넘 고칼로리 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> Seony: 잘 다녀오셨는지요?
<Seony> 넵 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 근데 제가 어디 간다고 얘기했었나요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<alone> 아침부터 새우버거 생각을 좀 했더니 배고파지네요.
<samahui> 덕분에 저도 햄버거 집 갈 생각중입니다 ^^;;
<samahui> 점심 시간이 기다려지네요
<bluedusk> 이게다 am0c 님 덕분인듯ㄱ
<samahui> 점심들 맛나게 드세요. 전 맛난 수제 햄버거 먹으러 조금 일찍 도망갑니다 ㅋ
<razGon_web> Seony: 어디간다고 이야기는 안해도 알수있는 방법이 있습니다.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 지독한 컴광이신 Seony 님이 로그온을 2일씩이나 안한다? 이건 두가지 경우가 있죠. 1. 정말 무슨바쁜일이 있었거나. 2.어디 다른데 다녀오시거나.
<razGon_web> 둘중에 하나겠죠.ㅋ
<yemharc> 최근에 사업(?) 준비라고 해야하나 하고 있다고 해야하나....여튼 좀 바쁘세요
<razGon_web> 그렇군요. 디스플레이사업? 말이군요.ㅎ
<yemharc> 디스플레이라면 디스플레이긴 한데 좀 미묘하죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 햄버거 사왔는데 계란 노른자가 덜익어서 키보드 위에서 먹다가 기계식 키보드 속으로 계란 노른자가 침공을 했네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 걍 먹고 일할꺼를... 괜시리 일하면서 먹다가 피보는군요
<razGon_web> 헉.
<razGon_web> 원래 노른자를 약간 덜익히는게 서양 방식일거에요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 그나저나 맛있겠네요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 수제 햄버거 집이 나름 많이 남는데. 저는 오히려 그런데 보다는 샌드위치 집이 나을거 같아요.
<razGon_web> 프레타망제.
<razGon_web> 이거 제대로 하면 홈런칠거 같은데...
<samahui> ㅜㅜ 맛은 좋아요
<samahui> 다만 해피해킹프로2 속에 진득하니 노란색 점액이
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 다행이 기판가지는 안들어갔네요
<samahui> F,B, N, 그리고 스페이스키가 테러당했네요
<samahui> 기뽑아서 닦아주고 스위치 이상없는지 테스트 해봤는데 다행이 잘 눌리네요. 그래도 왠지모를 속상함이 밀려옵니다
<samahui> 샌드위치는 아침 출근길 강남역 노점에서 아주머니가 파시는 샌드위치가 맛나죠 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<Seony> razGon_web, 제 일거수 일투족을 다 보시는듯 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 주시자의 눈 razGon님... ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> samahui: 기계식 키보드 아니면 바꾸시는 신공을.ㅋ
<razGon_web> Seony: ㅎㅎ 그냥 유추할뿐입니다.ㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 해피해킹 키보드라고 하시네요..
<Seony> 기계식보다 더 고가인...
<razGon_web> 혹,,,
<razGon_web> 아. 해피해킹!
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<Seony> 이번에 커피 관련 사업에 손을 대게 됐거든요...
<razGon_web> 이건 기계식 중에서.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 그렇군요..
<Seony> 중국으로 수출하거나 한국으로 수출하는걸 좀 알아봐야겠네요
<razGon_web> 오... 한국보다는 중국이 더 나을듯 합니다만. 일단은 한국쪽으로 하는 것도 괜찮을듯하네요.
<razGon_web> 홈피만드시고, 주문방식으로 하시는 방식으로 하실건지요?
<razGon_web> 아니면 중계업자에 판매하는 B2B방식으로 가실건지요?
<samahui> 우선 한국 뚫고 그담에 중국으로... 중국은 외국인이 사업하기에 재약이 변수가 많아요
<razGon_web> 그렇죠.
<razGon_web> 오히려 대만이나 홍콩은 어떤지요?
<razGon_web> 홍콩이 영국영향을 받아서 홍차가 더 하겠지만, 그래도 동북아시아는 커피 좋아하죠.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 아. 베트남도 좋아하니 동남아시아도 좋아하는 군요.
<Seony> 저희야 어디든 팔 수만 있으면 좋죠
<Seony> 중요한 건, 저희가 직접 커피샵을 차리고 이런 건 아니구요..
<Seony> 아무래도 세계 3대 커피 생산지라는 현지에 살다보니까, 원두를 공급해주는 차원에서 알아보고 잇는 중이에요
<razGon_web> 예 그러면 B2B가 되겠군요.
<razGon_web> 정확히는 원두유통업.
<Seony> 유통은 안하고 수출만요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 한국에서 유통업은 아무나 손대는 사업이 아니더라구요
<razGon_web> 그렇죠.
<razGon_web> 그게 인맥이 있어야 되고 여러가지 변수가 있어서요.
<razGon_web> 그러니 B2B.
<Seony> 판매처를 뚫어야하는데, 그게 쉽지않을 거 같기도 하고..
<razGon_web> 사업자에게 판매하는 방식이죠.
<Seony> 일단은 홈페이지를 통한 판매부터 시작하려고 해요..
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<Seony> 저희가 직접 로스팅 회사를 끼고있다보니, 물량수급이나 다양한 맛에 대한 부분은 확보가 되어있거든요..
<razGon_web> 아....
<Seony> 보통 하와이 커피하면, 바닐라 마카다미아향이나 초콜렛 마카다미아향을 많이들 알고있는데,
<razGon_web> 로스팅을 하면 분말 판매도 가능하겠군요!
<Seony> 다른 맛의 커피도 가능해요..
<Seony> 네. 갈아진 것도 당연히 가능하죠.
<Seony> 로스팅 공장을 끼고하는 거라, 어떠한 형태로도 다 가능해요
<razGon_web> 오...저희 선배님중에서 커피매니아 몇분 계신데. 선물해드려봐야 겠군요.
<Seony> 어제 지마켓 들어가서 보니까, Lion이라는 하와이 커피가 명품커피라고 팔리더라구요... 여기서는 싸구련데...
<Seony> 제가 조만간 몇개 보내드려볼께요
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 아니요. 직접 홈피 주문하겠습니다.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 지금 홈피 오픈했는지요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 예정일은 대략 1월이에요.
<Seony> 지금 준비단계거든요..
<razGon_web> 그렇군요. 저도 홈피 만들어야 되는데 말이죠.
<Seony> 아마 한국에서 신용카드 결제 받으려면 한국에 사업자 등록증이 있어야할텐데, 그건 좀 무리일듯 싶고...
<razGon_web> 페이팔 같은 것은 안될까요?
<Seony> 근데 요즘이야 뭐 한국에서도 페이팔 많이 쓰니까 페이팔로 할 계획이에요
<razGon_web> 아니면 어플로 주문하는 방식은 어떤지요?
<Seony> 어플로 주문하는 거라면 어떤 식이에요?
<razGon_web> 그게 페이팔일수도 있는데...
<razGon_web> 어플 주문하듯이 티켓주문하는거죠.
<Seony> 음... 일단 페이팔이 가장 무난할 것 같네요...
<razGon_web> 좀 복잡한거 같아서요..^^;
<Seony> 페이팔이요?
<razGon_web> 아니요.
<razGon_web> 제가 말씀드리거요.ㅎ
<Seony> 아...
<Seony> 네. 하려면 좀 사전준비작업이 많을 것 같은데요..
<razGon_web> 페이팔이 요즘 일반화 되어가는 추세니 괜찮을거 같습니다. ㅎ
<Seony> 페이팔은 진짜 간단하거든요
<razGon_web> 예
<Seony> 대신 수수료가 좀 쎄긴하지만... 그럼 페이팔로 나가고...
<razGon_web> 제가 워드프레스를 배운이유는 어떤 표준화가 진행되는데. 그표준의 하나가 이게 아닐까 생각되서요.
<Seony> 전 세계적으로 유명하죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 요즘 여러 일들이 있어서 정신 못차렸는데. 교회 홈피도 프레임짰으니 계획을 해서 제작하렵니다.
<razGon_web> 콘텐츠 프레임을 작성했으니 홈피 작성이 남았는데. 일단은 Seony 님, yemharc 님, samahui 님에게 한번 여쭤드리고 기획하려고 해요.
<razGon_web> 세부설계해야죠.ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 언제든지 말씀해주세요
<razGon_web> 감사합니다.
<samahui> 좋은결과 얻으시길... ^^
<razGon_web> 그나저나 오늘 결제 하려구요. 치과 다녀와서 ..^^;
<Seony> 오 드디어 이브유저가 되시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 벌써 배5대 말아먹었습니다.ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 헛... 벌써...
<yemharc> 페이팔 해외결제 하려면 외국 신용카드가 필요합니다
<razGon_web> 반탐1기. 콘도르2기. 코모란트1기, 멀린1기....ㅠ.ㅠ
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요. 그럼 페이팔로 판매하는 것도 쉽진않네요...
<razGon_web> 뭐 GO VISA하면 되죠.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 대부분 비자 달려있지 않나요?
<yemharc> 한국에서 미국 결제하려면 특히 더 복잡해요
<samahui> 아멕스카드도 되죵 ㅋ ㅋ
<yemharc> 비자고 뭐고 미국 현지 결제주소가 아니면 페이팔도 안됩니다
<razGon_web> 헉. 그런가요?
<Seony> 아 음... 한국에 커피 팔아야되는데 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 페이팔과 별개로 스토어 정책에도 영향을 받는데
<razGon_web> 그러면 어플을 만들어서 결제하는 방식은 어떤지요?
<yemharc> 아마존이나 애플, 블리자드 같은 경우에는 스토어에서 미국내 결제금액이 아니면 안 받는 케이스고
<razGon_web> 이것도 공부를 해야 되겠군요.
<Seony> 제가 알기로 한국에서 쇼핑몰 사이트 차릴려면, 그러니까 카드로 결제가 되는 사이트를 만들려면 무조건 사업자 등록증 내야하는 걸로 알고있거든요..
<yemharc> 반대로 스팀같은 경우에는 금액만 있으면 받아주죠
<razGon_web> 실은 교회에서 도네이션등에 대해서도 생각을 해봐야 되거든요.
<Seony> 그렇다고 한국에서 사업자 등록증을 낼 수는 없는 상황이고..
<yemharc> 앱 결제 또한 마찬가진데요, 앱 내부 결제 (IAP) 시스템은 스토어 종속적 시스템이니 당연히 시스템 설정에 맞춰서 가죠
<yemharc> 근데 그게 끝이 아니라 스토어를 통과하면 다음은 내부결제 서버를 한번 더 통과해야 합니다.
<razGon_web> 복잡하겠군요.
<razGon_web> 근데 애플은 그렇지만, 안드로이드는 앱등록이 힘든가요?
<razGon_web> 유료앱으로요.
<Seony> 한국에서 무통장 거래 아직도 많이 쓰나요?
<yemharc> 예를들면 일본 스토어를 사용하려고 JCB 카드를 만들면 스토어 구매가 가능한데
<yemharc> 그걸로 앱 내부 결제 하려고 하면 해당 앱 제작업체 서버가 JCB카드사와 연동이 되어 있어야 하죠
<yemharc> 많이 쓸 수밖에 없어요
<yemharc> 국내결제야 상관없는데 해외결제는 문제가 많거든요
<Seony> 음... 한국돈으로 직접 무통장 입금을 받고 물건은 현지에서 보내주는 방식을 고려해봐야겠네요..
<yemharc> 앱 등록 부분은 결제시스템과는 좀 별개입니다
<yemharc> 스토어가 보는건 "우리 정책에 맞춰서 IAP시스템을 탑재했는가"인거고
<yemharc> 얘들이 어떤 카드를 받아줄지는 전적으로 제작사 마음이죠
<yemharc> 스토어 결제와 앱 내부 결제에서 받는 카드가 서로 달라도 아무 상관없어요
<yemharc> 스토어 결제는 앱 다운로드 자체에 대한 제한이고
<yemharc> 앱 내부결제는 앱 내에서 구매하는 캐쉬에 대한 제한이거든요.
<yemharc> 그래서 재밌게도 앱은 다운받았는데 내부결제는 못한다던가, 혹은 반대 상황이 일어난다던가 하는 일이 발생하죠
<Seony> 음... 아 고민되는군요...
<Seony> B2B로 수출만 가능하면 고민을 안해도 되긴 하는데..
<razGon_web> 흠..결국은 이부분이 문제군요.
<yemharc> 그리고 거기서도 또 복잡한게 많아요
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<yemharc> 예를들면 비자카드는 일명 국제카드죠?
<razGon_web> 예
<yemharc> 근데 BC에서 제공하는 비자와, 비자카드 자체에서 발급하는 비자는 서로 권한이 틀립니다.
<razGon_web> go visa!면 다되는줄 알았는데. 걸리는 게 많군요
<yemharc> BC에서 제공한 비자로는 미국내 결제가 안되고
<yemharc> 비자에서 발급한 비자는 미국내 결제가 가능해요
<yemharc> 같은 비자인데 BC-비자는 '한국 회사에서 대행지불'이란 형태고
<yemharc> 비자-비자는 미국 회사가 대행지불이란 형태가 되서
<yemharc> 결국 '국내지불'과 '해외지불'로 갈리게 되거든요
<razGon_web> 근데 대부분은 BC-비자의 형태 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 거의 100%라 보시면 됩니다
<yemharc> 그래서 카드를 보면 BC마크와 같이 붙은 카드가 대부분이죠
<razGon_web> 결국은 가능한건 외국계인 씨티, 스탠다드챠티드,아멕스카드.
<razGon_web> 이렇게 되겠군요.
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 특히 미국내 결제는 아맥스가 가장 확실합니다.
<yemharc> JCB카드도 일본 카드사여서 일본 국내 카드로 인정받지만 외국인에게도 발급 가능하거든요
<yemharc> 아맥스도 같은 형태구요
<yemharc> 여튼 이런 소규모 사업은 사업자 등록이 없는 이상 사실상 C2C 형태가 되는데
<yemharc> 그런 경우에는 제약이 정말 심해요
<yemharc> 수수료도 미칠듯이 높아지고요
<yemharc> 정규 사업자가 아니라면 더 그렇죠. 세금도 많이 떼이니까요
<yemharc> 세관도 문제고
<yemharc> 사업 제차가 불가능한건 아닌데 C2C로는 사실 남는게 없을겁니다
<razGon_web> 그나마 믿을 만한게 한미FTA군요.
<razGon_web> 관세에 유리함은 있을듯 싶은데요.
<yemharc> 하려는게 커피라고 하셨던가요?
<Seony> 네
<yemharc> 커피 원산지는 어디죠?
<Seony> 당연히 하와이죠
<yemharc> 흠
<Seony> 세계 3대 커피 중 하나잖아요.
<Seony> 하와이 코나 커피..
<yemharc> FTA 관세적용 기준은 '최종 생산지'에요
<Seony> 하와이에서 직접 재배하고 직접 로스팅하기 때문에 하와이에요
<yemharc> 브라질 원두를 미국에서 볶은 다음 판매하면 미국산이 되서 FTA관세 적용대상이 되죠
<yemharc> 그럼 그건 문제 없겠네요
<Seony> 네. 아마 세관통과는 문제없을텐데, 결국 판매처 뚫는게 제일 어렵겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그 정도야 사실상 개인이 하는 사업으로는 무리가 있어보이구요..
<yemharc> 보자.....한미 관세는 6.4%네요
<Seony> 네. 6.4%
<Seony> 검역을 받아야한다는데, 그게 비용이 얼만지는 알아보기 어렵더라구요
<alone> 음...
<yemharc> 개인 수입통관 관련법령
<yemharc> 1. 원산지 표시 및 보증
<yemharc> 2. 수입업자/개인의 식품위생법 대상물품으로 식품의약안전청의 "식품 등 수입신고필등"을 세관에 제시 (필)
<razGon_web> 이거 통과하는 비용이 많이 들겟군요.
<yemharc> 수입신고에 필요한 서류 - 송품장, 가격신고서, 선하증권(B/L)부본 또는 항공화물운송장(AWB)부본
<yemharc> 포장명세서
<yemharc> 원산지 증명서
<Seony> 그냥 인터넷에다 "커피 팝니다. 연락주세요" 하는게 제일 좋아보이네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 관세법 226조 허가 승인등의 증명 및 확인 구비서류
<yemharc> 가 갖춰지면 수입통관이 허가되고 관세 6.4%를 내고 국내 반입 및 판매가 가능합니다. (도소매)
<razGon_web> 이거 완전히 대항해시대군요.
<razGon_web> 거래를 하려면 공헌도 기부를 해야 한다는...ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 커피를 판매할 수 있는 최적의 조건은 다 갖췄는데, 정작 사려는 사람을 구하기가 힘드네요
<Seony> 지마켓 들어가서 보니까, 하와이사는 나도 생전 처음보는 하와이 커피만 팔질않나... ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 커피면 농산물이려나요
<Seony> 농산물이긴 한데, 볶은거라서 좀 다르게 분류되는 거 같던데요
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 그럴거에요. 왜냐면 바나나 처럼 외국에서 전용으로 생산되서 들어오는 농산물이니깐요.
<razGon_web> 진입하는데 장벽도 느슨할겁니다.
<yemharc> 음, 이건 제대로 된 정보가 없네요
<Seony> 네. 요즘 한국 커피 수입양이 어마어마해서 아마 통관은 크게 문제 없을 거에요
<razGon_web> 민원쓰시면 됩니다. ㅎㅎㅎ 관세청에..ㅎ
<yemharc> 개개인에게 직거래 판매로 해외배송 자체는 벼로 문제가 없는거 같은데
<yemharc> 문제는 한명이 대량구매 할 경우로군요.
<Seony> 제대로된 정보가 없을 수밖에 없는게, 개인이 손댈 수 있는 사업이 아니라 정보가 별로 없을 거에요...
<yemharc> 이런 경우는 어떻게 될지 모르겠네요
<yemharc> 근데 수입차량도 직거래 하는걸 생각하면 문제는 없을것도 같은데
<razGon_web> 차라리 소매로 하다가 어느정도 되시면 뚫으시는게 좋을듯해요.
<Seony> 그래서 생각해본게 지마켓이나 인터파크에서 파는거거든요..
<Seony> 근데 그래도 어쨌든 검역받고 수입절차는 다 거쳐야되요
<yemharc> 그거야 당연하겠죠
<yemharc> 개인이 직접 들고 들어오는건 세관원 검사만 하면 끝인데
<Seony> 동생보고 슬쩍 해볼생각 없냐니까, 이미 애 보는 것만으로도 정규직 사원에 해당하는 노동이라고... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 화물이면 틀려지니까요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그리고 커피콩이나 분말류는 특히 관세검역이 심하니까요
<Seony> 음... 동생 신랑네 집안에서는 이쪽은 손댈 생각 없으신가...
<yemharc> (마약운반 요주의 품목)
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<readytoact> ¾ÆÈïÈïÈ菉...
<Seony> 저희야 어차피 공장에서 바로 보내는거라...
<readytoact> -_-;;
<Seony> readytoact: 인코딩 바꾸셔야겠는데요..
<readytoact> ko¸¦ kr·Î À߸ø¾Ë°í µé¾î°¬´õ´Ï .. ³»°¡ ¹æÀåÀ̳×
<yemharc> 보증 업체(?)가 있다면 크게 문제는 없을겁니다
<readytoact> Seony: ok.
<yemharc> 그래서 아까 "개인이 대량구매 할 경우"가 어떨지 애매한거긴 하지만요
<Seony> 소량판매하려니 결제가 문제고, 대량판매하려니 통관이 문제고 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> -_-;;
<Seony> 뭐하나 쉬운 게 없네요
<readytoact> 죄송..
<yemharc> 제일 쉬운게 역시 인증사업자가 되는거긴 한데............
<readytoact> 방을 ubuntu-kr로 들어가질 않나..
<Seony> 암튼 아직 2달 정도 시간 있으니까 좀 더 알아봐야겠네요
<readytoact> 피진서 네톤이 안되나봐요 이젠
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ ..
<yemharc> 각종 직거래 사이트가 멀쩡히 영업하는거 생각하면 불가능은 아닐겁니다
<readytoact> 오랜만에 피진 깔았더니..
<yemharc> 네이트온 아마 스리슬쩍 바꿔서 안될걸요
<Seony> 그렇죠... 쉽게 마음먹으면 쉽게 되는 건데...
<Seony> 한번에 크게 하고싶어서... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 한번에 크게 하려고 해도 일단 판로가 열려야 하니까요
<yemharc> 애초에 스타벅스나 뭐 이런데처럼 초대형 업체가 아닌 다음에야.......
<yemharc> 뭣보다 신뢰도도 문제가 되니까요
<readytoact> ?
<readytoact> Seony: 커피숍차리시게요?
<Seony> 제가 생각했던 건, 유명 커피샵이 아닌 그냥 개인 커피샵에 커피를 대주는 쪽으로 생각했었꺼든요
<Seony> readytoact: 아뇨. 커피를 팔려구요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그런쪽이 가능성 있죠
<readytoact> 아~ 유통이시군요
<yemharc> 개인 커피숍으로 유명한 곳들도 꽤 있으니까요
<yemharc> 그럼 바리스타 공략이 필요하군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 어차피 대형 커피샵에 밀리는 분위기라면, 차라리 개인 커피샵에서 맛으로 승부를 건다는 측면도 있꾸요
<razGon_web> 그렇죠.
<yemharc> 바리스타 공략이라면 일단 샘플을 뿌려야 할거같네요
<razGon_web> 그래서 개인커피샾에 샘플로 보내주고 영업을 하는 것도 중요할듯해요
<razGon_web> 그렇죠.
<Seony> razGon_web, 그건 개인커피샵에 일일히 샘플을 보내주기는 좀 무리가 있어서, 한국에서 누가 그걸 직업으로 하는 사람이 있어야하는데, 그게 결국은 수입&판매 거든요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그러기 위해서는 한국내 온라인지점이라도 만들어야 될듯해요
<Seony> 수입을 해서 영업&판매 => 사업이 되는거죠...
<razGon_web> 그렇죠.
<yemharc> 그쯤되면 인력 한두명으로는 커버가 안되죠
<Seony> 예전에 제 동생이 강남쪽에서 직장생활할 때, 점심시간 되면 너도나도 손에 다 커피를 하나씩 들고다니는걸 보고, 커피사업하면 장사가 잘되겠구나 라고 생각했었다더라구요...
<Seony> 심지어는 강남쪽에서는 트럭 갖다가 원두 내려서 팔아도 돈을 많이 벌었따고 하니깐요...
<yemharc> 직장인의 가격범위에 맞아서 팔린건 아닐까......하고 가난한 월급쟁이는 말해봅니다 OTL
<Seony> 일단 친인척 주변인물들부터 좀 조사해서 알아봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그랬겠죠. 사는 사람 가격에도 맞고, 파는 사람 입장에서도 가게세 안나가니까 맞구요..
<razGon_web> 요즘은 작은 사업자형태로 커피전문점 하는데 좀 있으니 그쪽부터 검증하고 알아보는게 중요하겠죠.
<Seony> 한 7,8년 전쯤에 여기 제 친구가 그걸 하고싶어서 한 1년 동안 한국에서 살았었는데요..
<Seony> 그때 당시 동네 커피숍 사장들의 인식이 "한국사람들은 커피맛을 잘 모르니까, 무조건 싼거"만 찾더래요..
<yemharc> 부정할 수 없어요
<yemharc> ......
<razGon_web> 또하나 관과 해서는 안되서는 안될게 세금입니다.
<razGon_web> 사는 사람이 세금.
<Seony> 얼마 전에 관세청에서 나온 보고서 보니까, 한국 커피시장에 인스턴트에서 원두로 빠르게 이동 중이라는 분석결과도 있더라구요..
<Seony> 관세는 6.4%에요..
<Seony> 제가 볼 때 그 정도 관세는 무리없어보이거든요..
<razGon_web> 관세말고요. 지출증빙되는 세금요
<razGon_web> 직거래면 그게 처리가 힘들걸요?
<yemharc> 직거래면 원두를 사는 사람은 상관없죠
<Seony> 개인단위 직거래면, 그거는 크게 고민 안해도 되지 않을까요?
<Seony> 어차피 커피 한봉 가격이 끽해봐야 $10 인데..
<razGon_web> 사는 사람이 바리스타면 일년에 소비금액이 꽤클텐데요
<razGon_web> 원가가 싸도 말이죠.
<Seony> 그렇다고 백만원어치 산다고 해봐야 세금은 얼마 안할 거 같은데요... 내가 미국에 너무 오래 살아서 세금에 좀 관대해졌나... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그래도 사업자는 지출증빙 잘해야 합니다. 년백만원도 아까워해요.
<razGon_web> 저도 년 백만원은 세금계산서 꼬박꼬박 다 챙깁니다.
<Seony> 음... 일단은 너무 깊게 생각하지 말고, 웹사이트에서 개인한테 1-2개 정도 파는 걸로 시작해야겠어요
<razGon_web> 일단은 제가 아시는 분 선물할 일이 있었는데. 선물해드려야 겠군요.ㅎ
<Seony> 준비되는대로 말씀드리겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 근데 한국인 취향에 맞는 커피맛이 있는지요?
<Seony> 음... 아무래도 바닐라 마카다미아랑 초콜렛 마카다미아가 취향에 좀 맞을 거 같아요.
<razGon_web> 제가 커피는 문외한이라서요.^^;
<Seony> 향이 정말 죽여주거든요..
<razGon_web> 내년 설선물로 준비 놓을까 합니다.ㅋ
<Seony> 그럼 구정 전까지만 완료되면 되겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 2월전까지는 완료되야 겠죠.
<Seony> 그 정도면 문제없어요. 웹사이트 오픈 목표는 1월 초거든요
<razGon_web> 오우.
<razGon_web> 설선물셋트준비해주세요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵
<alone> 아..왜 저는 컴맹인걸까요? ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 여기서 이렇게 컴퓨터를 이용해서 채팅을 할 정도면 컴맹은 아니죠 ^^
<samahui> 제가 아는 컴맹은 컴퓨터를 켜지도 못하는 사람, 전자제품을 손만대면 고장내는 사람 쯤 되야 컴맹입니다.
<Seony> 컴퓨터를 24시간 켜놓으면 폭발하는 줄 아는 그럼 사람두요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 컴퓨터 바이러스가 생물에게도 옮겨가는 건줄 아는 사람도요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 컴을 바꿔야 되서 리붓할께요  ^^
<alone> 오늘은 퇴근 하고
<alone> 리눅스 설치를 해 봐야 하는데
<alone> 용기가 안나네요
<samahui> 그럴때는 그냥 하는 겁니다.
<alone> 리니지 시절 '용기의 물약' 이라고 구입 해서 마셔 보고 싶네요.
<samahui> 맨땅에 해딩하는 심정으로 그냥 부딛혀보다보면 될건 됩니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<alone> 되길 바라고 있습니다만...
<alone> 잘 안될거 같다는 느낌이 엄슴 하네요.
<alone> 이런!! 쫄아 있다니.
<razGon_web> alone: 제가 리눅스 맨땅헤딩하니 1년 걸렸는데. 마음잡고 하니 한달이면 다됩니다.ㅎ
<alone> du...
<alone> 여..역시
<alone> 있는자의 여유 ㅠㅠ
<alone> (웃자고 한 이야기 입니다)
<razGon_web> 저는 있는자 아니에요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 참고로 저는 컴퓨터 비전공자에요..^^;;
<Seony> razGon_web, 이브 들어오실 때 말씀해주세요. 저도 들어갈께요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 옙
<razGon_web> 어짜피 출근하고 치과다녀온뒤라 서버 점검이후일거 같습니다.
<alone> 이브는 뭔가요?
<alone> 먹는 건가요?
<razGon_web> 온라인 게임입니다. 이브온라인요.
<alone> 아하
<alone> 찾아 봐야 겠네용. ㅋㅋ
<alone> http://www.eve-kor.com/
<alone> 요기서 하는거죠? 저도 함 해볼까요?
<Seony> alone: 다른 설명을 드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> alone: http://todayhumor.co.kr/board/view.php?table=humorbest&no=327734
<alone> 네??
<alone> 횐 가입 완료!!ㅋ
<Seony> alone: 이것두 ㅎㅎ http://www.typemoon.net/bbs/board.php?bo_table=freeboard&wr_id=322749
<alone> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<alone> 게임 스케일이 크다...라는 것과
<alone> 어려울거 같은 게임이네용.
<Seony> 어려워요 ㅎㅎ. 할 것도 많고 알아야할 것도 많고... 심지어는, 게임 내 모든 컨텐츠를 해보는게 불가능할 정도에요..
<alone> 이 게임에도 역시나...개미 라는게 존재 하는군요.
<alone> 주식에만 개미가 있는게 아니네요. ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> yemharc:  포럼에서 제 글에 답글 달아주셨네요? owncloud
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> 아 그런가요
<sungyo> 답변 감사드려요.^^
<yemharc> 글쓴이를 안보고 달아서 ㅇㅅㅇ;;
<sungyo> 제 이름이랑 아이디랑 달라서 보셔도 못알아보셨을거에요.
<Seony> alone: http://chaeon.egloos.com/614141 여기에 소개가 잘 되어있네요
<yemharc> 뭐 도움이 됐다면 다행이네요
<sungyo> 4.0으로 설치하려면 수동으로 해야 해서, 그런데 매번 동일한 에러가 나오길래 왜 그럴까 좀 궁금했었꺼든요.
<yemharc> 어라 타이탄 저렇게 작았나;;
<yemharc> pecl이라고 php-pear 설치하면 생기는데, 그게 php플러그인 repo 접속해서 설치해주는 물건이에요
<Seony> 저 정도면 어마어마한 사이즈죠. 배틀크루저도 저기서는 쩜 하나 밖에 안되는데요..
<yemharc> rake같은 녀석이죠
<yemharc> Seony: 아뇨 그 뭐냐, 맨하탄 하나 정도밖에 안되나요?
<yemharc> 더 컸던걸로 기억해서......
<Seony> 아... 도시랑 비교하는거 말씀하시는거군요..
<alone> 아..구미가 땡기기는 하는데
<Seony> 그 사진은, 맨하탄만하다는 의미가 아니라, 그냥 맨하탄 위에있다는 설명 같은데요...
<alone> 사양이 높은 게임일것 같아요.
<Seony> alone: 반대에요.
<Seony> 불과 1년 전만해도 펜3에서도 돌아갔어요
<alone> i5, 8기가 램, 인텔 내장 그래픽카드...ㅠㅠ
<alone> 오호
<Seony> 그 정도면 잘돌아가요
<Seony> 그 정도면 넘치는 사양입니다.
<alone> 제가 웹챗으로 들어 와서 화면 스크롤이 안되서 조금 늦어요
<yemharc> 실제로 처음 이브를 접하는 유저들 중에는
<yemharc> 시작하자 마자 신기하다며 워프만 연달아 수십번 하다가 길을 잃어버리는 경우가 발생한다고 한다.
<yemharc> 명심하자 안전운행
<yemharc> <- OTL
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 안전운행 ㅋㅋ
<alone> 헐..조심 해야 겠어요
<sungyo> yemharc : 12.04  owncloud  수동설치 메뉴얼에서는 저렇게만 나와있었거든요. 같은 12.04에서 왜 제가 했을때는 에러가 나올까, 좀 궁금했었어요. 뭐가 바뀐건지..
<Seony> 근데, 지도가 입체라서 지도 보는 것도 좀 어렵긴 해요
<yemharc> 제가 저래서 우주미아가 됐죠
<sungyo> 그런데   eve가 좀 거대하긴 거대하네요.
<alone> 저도 가입 했습니다. 설치는 집에 가서 해 봐야 겠어요. 회사 놋북에 게임 설치하믄 처 맞는 수가 있어서요.
<yemharc> sungyo: yum에서는 php-mbstring같은 패키지가 존재합니다
<Seony> alone: 클라이언트 용량이 꽤 되니까, 다운로드만 미리 해놓으시구요,
<yemharc> 근데 apt-get 쪽에서는 따로 패키지를 제공하지 않아요
<Seony> alone: 이메일 주소 보내주시면 제가 3주 무료체험권 보내드릴께요.
<alone> 아이디는 11월20일 부터 사용 가능 하다는군요.
<yemharc> 플러그인이 워낙 자주 업데이트 되다 보니 "니들이 php레포에서 알아서 설치해라" 라는 식이거든요
<sungyo>  rmfjgrnsdy.
<sungyo> 그렇군요.
<Seony> alone: 그 사이트는 그냥 팬 사이트에요...
<alone> 읭..??
<Seony> 거기는 그냥 한국 유저들이 모인 팬사이트구요...
<Seony> 이브온라인 사이트는 따로 있죠. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 암튼 이메일 주소 주시면 제가 3주 체험권 보내드릴께요. 거기에 클라이언트 다운로드 메뉴 있을 거에요
<alone> 헛...웬지 낚인 기분이네요. ㅎㅎ 11월20일 이후에 다시 가서 탈퇴 해야 겠군요.
<yemharc> 친절하게도 이브 온라인에는 오토액티브가 있다;;
<yemharc> 도착지를 세팅하고 오토버튼만 클릭하면 알아서 간다.
<yemharc> 오토액티브 중에는 살포시 영화 한편 감상해주는 센스 ㅋ
<alone> 아..게다가 유료 게임이에요??
<yemharc> 그러니까 자동주행인데 영화를 한편 보야 한단 말이지?!
<Seony> 네. 월 $15
<Seony> 근데 그 오토파일럿은 위험해서 잘 안해요.
<alone> 헛..몰랐네용. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 잘못해서 슬럼지역 통과햇다간 해적질...
<yemharc> 블랙홀에라도 들이박나요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아하
<Seony> 요즘엔 해적들이, 함선이건 뭐건 가만히 안냅둔다네요
<alone> 와이프느님께서 결제를 안해주실 확률 99%
<yemharc> 그럼 2년짜리 영화 하나 찍어야죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 보이는대로 공격, 파괴, 약탈 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 전 와이프님이랑 타협봤죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 딴겜 다 끊을테니 이거 하나만 허락해주십사 하고... 어차피 나중에 또 타협보면 되니깐요 ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 아...협상.....ㅠ.ㅠ
<alone> 아하! 저는 하는 다른 게임이 없어서요 ㅠㅠ
<alone> 타협의 건더기 가 없네용. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음... 그래도 문화생활을 영위해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그러고보니 저는 술을 안마시니 협상이 가능햇네요.
<Seony> 게임이라도 안하면 스트레스 어따 푸냐는 식으로 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 서니님 부인께선 협상가가 아니군요
<yemharc> 진정한 협상가는 협상을 하지 않는 법입니다
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 제 와이프는 절 잘 밀고땡기는거죠 ㅎㅎ 풀어줄 때 풀어주고 쥘 때 쥐고...
<alone> 아이 까지 있어서 "니 상태에 니 월급에 게임이 하고 잡니?" 라고 물어볼듯 합니다.
<alone> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 제 친구는 애 있어도 부부가 같이 하던데요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 엌ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 복권회사 사기도 있었어요?! ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 네. 그랫나봐요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 커피 한 잔 내려야겠네요. 무쟈게 땡기네...
<yemharc> 부실채권 먹튀는 또 뭐얔ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 전 방금 커피 마시고 왔어요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 전 잠시 하다만 김장을 마무리 지으러좀 가보겠습니다.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<alone> 아..김장철이네요.
<alone> 으흐...김장. 으흐~~~~
<alone> 그냥 생각만 해도 좋으네요. ㅋㅋ
<alone> 막걸리 + 수육
<alone> >>ㅑ~~~
<Seony> 커피 내리는 중인데... 향에 뿅 가겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<alone> 우왕ㅋ굿ㅋ 부럽습니다.
<alone> 여기는 믹스커피뿐이에요.
<Seony> 음... 근데 믹스커피 100개들이 사는 것보다 원두 갈아진거 사는게 더 싸지않나요?
<alone> 선택권은 젋은년 or 늙은년
<Seony> 16oz 짜리 하나 사면 믹스보단 오래 마실 거 같은데요..
<alone> 젊은년 = 맥심 화이트 모카 골드(김연아)
<alone> 늙은년 프랜치카페(김태희)
<alone> 사무실에 아무래도 나이가 있으신 분들이라서요.
<yemharc> .....천재다
<alone> 아마 다방을 가시지 않을까 싶습니다.
<alone> 별다방 같은데 말고요.
<yemharc> 윈8 UI는 마우스로 쓰기엔 똥이다 ==> 터치 모니터를 구입한다
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<alone> 모니터를 열심히 손가락으로 긁는다.
<alone> 게임도 되려나요?
<yemharc> 되죠
<alone> 터치 모니터면 디아블로3 같은거
<alone> 터치로 될까요?
<alone> 오호...신기하네요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 이미 한참 엤날부터 터치모니터로 스타1 시연같은거 자주 했어요
<yemharc> 터치라고 별다를건 없으니까요
<yemharc> 결국 마우스고 (....)
<razGon_web> Seony: 보통 커피는 몇g단위로 파시나요? 대략 가격이 얼마나 되죠?
<razGon_web> 물론 로스팅해서 그라인드 한것으로요.
<Seony> 온스 라는 단위로 판매하구요, 11oz, 16oz, 32oz 등등 있어요.
<alone> 집에서 쓰려고 더치커피 내리는 장비를사고 싶은데 가격이 제일 저렴한게 20만원 후반대 네요.
<Seony> 지금 보니까 10oz에 283g 이라고 적혀잇네요
<Seony> 10oz에 미국 현지가격은 $5~7 정도 해요
<alone> 양재동은 일반 드립커피는 2500~3000원. 더치커피는 4000원.
<Seony> 더치커피는 뭐에요?
<Seony> 근데 283g이라고 하니까 작아보이는데, 이걸 혼자서 드시면 아마 한달 동안 드실 거에요..
<Seony> 물론 하루에 얼마나 드시느냐에 따라 다르겠지만...
<alone> 더치커피는 스팀이나 뜨거운 물이 아닌 생수로 아주 천천히 내리는 커피 라고 하더라고요.
<Seony> 로스팅 제품에 따라서 먹는 기준이 좀 다른데요,
<Seony> 보통 프렌치 이상이면 에스프레소용으로 분류하죠...
<alone> 예전에 한잔 내리는데 9시간이 걸린적이 있어요.
<Seony> 아... 아주 천천히 내리는 커피...
<Seony> 헐...
<alone> 네. 대신 카페인이 없어서 임산부가 마셔도 괜찮다고 하더라고요.
<alone> 80도 이상의 물이나 스팀을 이용해서 커피를 내리는 경우 카페인이 생성 된다고 카더라고요(??).
<alone> 더치커피는 최장 30일 정도 냉장고에서 숙성 시켜 먹을 수 있다고 카더라고요(??)
<Seony> 뜨거운 물에 오래 접촉될수록 카페인이 많이 생성된다고 하더라구요. 그래서 인스턴트 커피는 카페인 덩어리...
<alone> 숙성은 안시켜 봤지만, 나름 괜찮기는 합니다. 물론 시간이 좀 오래 걸려서 문제긴 하죠.
<Seony> 그래도 내려먹는 커피는 카페인이 덜하죠..
<Seony> 완전 커피 전문가시군요...
<alone> 네. 맞아요.
<Seony> 하와이 코나커피는 어떠세요?
<alone> 믹스 커피 == ㅋ카페인
<alone> 종류는 모릅니다.
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요..
<alone> 야매로 배운거라서요 ㅎㅎ
<alone> 아시는 디자이너 분께서 커피 핸드드립 가르쳐 주시고, 아메리카도 외에 다른 커피는 이단 이라고 말씀 하셨죠.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<alone> 시럽도 거부 하고 크림도 거부하라 말씀 하셨습니다.
<Seony> 음... 원래 내려서 아무 것도 안타고 마시는건데...
<alone> 저도 습관이 되다 보니 시럽 넣으면 뒷맛이 조금 싫더라고요.
<alone> (이단이 되기 싫어서 그런 이유도 있긴 하지만...)
<razGon_web> 굉장히 옅게 하면 거의 보리차수준으로 되던데요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네. 그걸 물처럼 마시는 사람도 봤어요
<alone> 네. 연하게 즐기시는 분들도 계셔요.
<Seony> 냉장고에 넣어놓고 보리차 마시듯...
<alone> 그래서 최근에 나온 음료 중에 커피 워터 인가 라는 제품도 있습니다.
<razGon_web> 저 학생때 교수님께서 그리드셨죠.
<razGon_web> 헤이즐넛커피에.
<razGon_web> 저는 더치커피 좋아하는 이유가 뜨거운 드립커피가 보여주지 못하는 수많은 맛의 아로마가 있어서 좋더군요.
<razGon_web> 와인같은 느낌이 들어서요.
<Seony> 그렇군요. 한 번도 안마셔봐서 잘 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그냥 우려서 먹는 겁니다.
<razGon_web> 그 정수기의 필터 말고 커피가루를 흙처럼 만들어서 위에서 물을 붓습니다.
<razGon_web> 그것을 천천히 걸러서 내려오는 것을 한방울씩 한방울씩 모아서 숙성 시켜서 먹습니다.
<razGon_web> 그냥 먹으면 쓴맛만 난다고 하더군요.
<razGon_web> 더운여름 원액에 얼음띄워서 먹기도 한답니다.
<razGon_web> 마치 위스키 먹듯이요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 그래봐야 아이스커피군요.ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 그렇게까지해서 먹을 가치가 있는가봐요...
<razGon_web> 좀 특이합니다.
<razGon_web> 맛이 특이해요. 커피인데 커피가 아닙니다. ㅎ
<razGon_web> 약간 술같은 느낌도 들고요. ㅋ
<Seony> 아... 커피 마시니까 좋네요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 안녕하세요 ~~ ^^
<Seony> 하이
<imsu> Seony: leopold 키보드 하나 샀어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 필코 말고?
<imsu> 네
<Seony> 가격대는 괜찮나보네
<imsu> 그냥 연구실에서 쓰려고
<imsu> 9500 원에 샀으니까 뭐 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 9천 5백원?
<imsu> 0 하나 추가여 ~ ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 흑축?
<imsu> 네
<imsu> iomania 에서 125000 원 하는거
<imsu> 용산가니까 더 싸네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 99000원이구나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 째끔 더 싸긴 하구나
<imsu> 어~ 아니네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 제 가격 주고 샀네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 뭐야
<imsu> 용산가니까 다른 제품들이 다 보통 1~2 만원 비싸더라구요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 용산이, 오프라인은 비싸게 팔아. 온라인은 싸게팔고...
<Seony> 그래서 요즘은 용산도 그냥 인터넷으로 사야 쌀껄
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 뭐 나름 만족해요 ㅋ
<alone> 아메리카노보드카 라는게 있네요. 먹어 보고 싶어요. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이름으로 봐서는 보드카에 커피 탄 것 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<alone> 일석이조
<alone> 커피를 마시면서 술을 마실수 있다.
<alone> 단점 : 커피를 마신거 같지만 취한다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그러고보니까 깔루아 커피맛도 잇는 거 같네요
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
 * dalgona is now using xchat instead of qwebirc
<dalgona> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> http://www.kpug.kr/kpugfreeboard/1418881
<razGon_web> 깔루아가 커피맛이긴 하죠.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 페이팔에 대한 이야기가 있습니다.
<Seony> 그렇군요
<razGon_web> 페이팔이 우리나라가 힘들다고 했나요?
<Seony> 모르겠어요 저는 안해봐서...
<samahui> 라따뚜이 보는중 입니다. 일안하고 화면 분할해서 몰래 영화 틀어놓고 빈둥거리는중
<samahui> 어제 밤샘했더니 졸려서 일이 안되네요
<samahui> 머리도 띵하고
<samahui> 자고 싶네요
<samahui> 오늘은 일찍 도망가서 잠이나 푹 자야겠습니다.
<samahui> 전 도망갑니다. 즐거운 저녁시간 되세요 ^^
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 수고하셨습니다
<samahui> ^^
<razGon_web> 오늘 치과치료 다시 하네요..ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> yemharc / 너브죽
<DarkCircle> 오늘도 냐근하심둥?
<yemharc> 아마도요
<sungyo> 저는 이상하게도 더치커피 특유의 쾌쾌한(?) 향이 그렇게 좋더라구요.
<sungyo> (김장중 잠시 딴짓...다시 샤샤샥~~~)
<readytoact> -_-a
<readytoact> 신입의...
<readytoact> 설움... 야근 ㅠㅠ
<alone> 냐근냐근
<alone> 냐근냐근 열매
<alone> 저도 더치 커피를 좋아라 합니다만, 장비가 없다는게 함정.
<razGon_web> 저도 퇴근 합니다.
<razGon_web> 오늘 치과치료 받아서 조금 일찍 퇴거 하려구요
<Seony> 이따 뵈요
<razGon_web> 예
<alone> 저도 퇴근 합니다.
<sungyo> 엇,  readytoact님이시군요.
<sungyo> readytoact : 너브죽 / 이전에 블로그에도 찾아뵜었는데 여기서 인사드리네요.
<readytoact> sungyo: 어이쿠 (__) 안녕하세요.
<readytoact> 절;;; 어떻게;;;
<sungyo> 포럼에서 아이디 보고선 찾아뵜었어요.
<sungyo> 아이디 loscane에요.
<sungyo> 블로그에 찾아뵙고 답글도 드리고 했었는데... 그 다음주에 가보니 제 아이피가 ban이 걸려 있더라구요.^^;;;;
<Seony> sungyo: 혹시, loscane라는 이름이 무슨 뜻이에요?
<sungyo> lord's cane 주의 지팡이요.
<Seony> 어느 나라 말이에요?
<sungyo> lord's(los) cane 걍 줄임말이에요.
<Seony> 아... 그럼 los라는 단어 자체는 어느 나라 단어는 아닌거군요
<sungyo> lord's 를 걍 발음나는대로 적당히 축약해서^^;;; 만든지는 한 8년 되가네요.
<sungyo> 10년인가?
<Seony> 오... 무쟈게 오래 됐네요
<sungyo> 아무려면 서니님 아이디만할까요....^^
<Seony> 그냥 무슨 뜻일까 궁금해서 사전 찾아보니까 안나와서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 제 아이디는 96년도에 만들긴 했지만, 사실 별 의미는 없잖아요
<sungyo> 저는 오랜시간동안 한 아이디만 쓰시는 senoy님이 더 부러운걸요~
<sungyo> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 부러울것까지야..
<Seony> 회사이름 하나 지어야하는데 고민스럽네요...
<sungyo> eve에서 회사 하나 세우시게요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 아뇨. 진짜 회사 이름요
<Seony> loscane라고 할까요? ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> '가상'자 떼고 '현실'에 회사 세우시려는거군요.
<sungyo> 영광이죠.^0^
<Seony> 실은 LoneTrek이라고 생각해봤는데, 어감이 좀 이상할 거 같아서요..
<sungyo> GNU같은건 어떠세요? GNU is Not Unix
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 고소당해요
<sungyo> same name이 아니라, 저런식으로 약자에 의미를 넣어주는거요.
<sungyo> 뜻을 알고 나면 확 남자나요. Not Unix, Not Unix.....이렇게요.
<Seony> 음... 재귀명사는 만드는 것 자체가 고난이도에요 ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> GNU가 재귀명사인줄은 생각을 못해봤네요.
<Seony> 제 친구가 얼마 전에 자기회사 이름을 하나 지었는데, 너무 잘지었더라구요... 옛날부터 누군가가 써왔던 단어이긴 하지만...
<Seony> Infinite와 Tech을 합친 Infinitech
<sungyo> 오오. 남네요.
<sungyo> 그런데 어떤 회사이세요?
<Seony> 뭐 IT 쪽을 하겠다고 하는 회사에요
<Seony> Loscane 맘에 드는데, 의미를 만드는게 어렵네요.
<sungyo> ㅎㅎㅎ^^;;;
<Seony> 영어단어도 없고... Los라는 스페인어가 있긴 한데 cane는 의미부여가 어렵군요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 저게 실은 의미의 뿌리가 종교에 닿아 있어서요.
<Seony> 그렇긴 한데, Lord's를 줄여서 Los라고 하면 미국식으로는 안통하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 예. 실라벌스가 다르니까요.
<Seony> 말이 안되는 부분이라, Los 자체에 의미를 두던가 단어 전체에 의미를 부여하던가 해야할 거 같네요..
<sungyo> 친구중에 비지니스 하는 친구가 있었는데, 이 친구 영어 이름을 Jimothy를 써요. 이 친구가 성경의 timoty를 좋아하는데, 자기 이름이 '준석'이거든요. 준석의 앞글자인 J를 T에 박아넣은거죠.
<Seony> 하하...
<Seony> 티모시는 줄여서 Tim 이라고도 하죠..
<Seony> 한국어 성경에서는 디모데죠..
<sungyo> 예. 그런데 왜 이름을 그렇게 프리키하게 쓰냐고 물어본적이 있는데, 이 친구 생각이 비지니스에서 이름을 지머씨라고 이야기하면 사람들이 묻는데요.
<sungyo> 아니아니, 지머씨라고 하면 사람들이 웃는데요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 그럴만 하겠네요
<sungyo> 그런데 그게 바이어 상대하는 자리에서나, 그런 곳에서는 한번 웃고 들어가면서 무게감을 가볍게 해줄수 있기 때문에 큰 장점이라고 하더라구요.
<Seony> 일리있네요
<sungyo> 그 이야기 듣고 저도 한참 웃었어요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> Loscane라는 성씨를 쓰는 사람이 나오네요..
<sungyo> 오오, 정말요??
<Seony> 네. 인터넷 좀 뒤져보니까 독일 쪽에서 쓰는 성씨라네요
<sungyo> 저 이전에 msn에서 hotmail 아이디로 제가 쓰다가 지운걸 만들어 쓰는 사리마과 마주친 적은 잇었어요.
<sungyo> +_+ 새로운 발견인걸요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 그런데 독일어면 프로나운스가 달라질텐데요?
<Seony> 글쵸
<Seony> http://search.ancestry.com/cgi-bin/sse.dll?gl=allgs&gsfn=Anthony&gsln=Loscane&gss=seo&ghc=20
<sungyo> 로즈케네라 해야 겠나요?
<Seony> 첫줄에 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 허허..진짜네요. 안토니 로스케네
<sungyo> 우와~^^ 완전 신기해요.
<Seony> 더 신기한거 보여드릴까요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> https://www.facebook.com/family/Loscane/1
<Seony> 음... 근데 암튼 의미부여가 어려워서 쓰고는 싶은데 좀 힘드네요.
<Seony> LoneTrek은 의미부여하기는 쉬운데... 분명 딴데서 쓰고있는 이름일테고..
<sungyo> 주로 어떤 바이어나 클라이언트를 상대하실건가요?
<Seony> 음... 주로 매장을 운영하는 사람들 쪽으로요..
<sungyo> 외국인들 말씀이신거죠?
<Seony> 매장 내지는 많은 사람들이 왔다갔다하는 업소를 가진 오너거든요..
<Seony> 네. 당연히 외국인이죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 결정적으로 LoneTrek은 이브온라인에서 제가 현재 거주하고 있는 은하계 이름이라죠 ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> Lonetach은..으음, 이건 누가 쓰는건가요?
<sungyo> Lonetech
<sungyo> 아, 그런데 tech은 너무 많이 들어가는거 같기도 하네요.
<Seony> 음... LoneTrek은 이미 쓰고있는 회사가 있네요.
<Seony> 다른 걸로 고민해야겠네요
<Seony> 아 그러고보니 Los랑 cane을 떨어뜨리면... cane은 설탕이 되어버리니까 또 안되겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 어렵네..
<sungyo> 헐, 설탕. 헐..
<sungyo> 로스 설탕, 헐....ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 어떤 물건을 파실꺼이세요?
<Seony> Los는 스페인어로 The 라는 의미거든요... 그럼 미국사람들이 봤을 때 The Sugar ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 물건을 팔기보다는, IT쪽으로 나갈 거에요..
<sungyo> 외주 받는식인건가요?
<Seony> 네. 뭐 업소에 기술 도입하고 사후관리 해주고...
<Seony> 뭐 POS라던가 홈페이지라던가 암튼 컴퓨터랑 관계된 것들이죠..
<sungyo> 그렇군요. 그러면 저도 기술도입이 필요하면 Seony님께 달려가야겠어요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 여긴 멀잖아요
<sungyo> kr
<sungyo> irc로 달려오면되죠.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 좋은 이름이 있어도 도메인은 이미 확보... ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 둘다 만족시키기는 참 힘드네요
<sungyo> 으음. 그러게요.
<sungyo> 김장을 마무리 못해서 마무리좀 하러 가봐야겠어요. readytoact 님 오시면 그때 ip ban 하신게 어떻게된거였는지 여쭤보고 싶었는데, 바쁘신가봐요.
<readytoact> ;;;
<readytoact> 밴이라뇨;;; 왜 밴이 되지;;
<readytoact> 그저 티스토리일 뿐인데;;
<readytoact> ㅋㅋ 제가 오늘 저녁에 회의가 있어서;; 마중좀 댕겨오느라;;
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 왜 밴이 될까요..
<sungyo> 엇, 오셨네요.^^;;; 모르겠어요. 갑자기  ip가 밴이 됬다고 뜨길래 저는 왜그런걸까 여쭤볼까 하다,
<readytoact> 이런.. 안그래도 방문자가 없는데
<readytoact> -_-.. 이놈의 티스토리
<sungyo> 뭔가 제가 리플다신게 싫으셔서 그러셨나 싶어서 나중에 기회가 되면 여쭤볼려고 했거든요. 그런데 여기서 여쭤보네요.
<readytoact> 그럴리가 있나요
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 저희 아들 욕을 하신것도 아닌데
<yemharc> sungyo: php 업로드 제한때문일거에요
<readytoact> 음음..
<readytoact> 오시면 광고클릭.. 쿨럭;
<readytoact> 티스토리 방문자 통계에 문제가 있는거 같긴하지만...
<sungyo> 뭐 암튼 제가 싫으셔셔 ban 하신게 아닌걸 알았으니까요.^^
<sungyo> 엇, 분신술을 쓰셧
<sungyo> 네요.ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 암튼 여기서 다시 뵙게 되어 영광이에요.^^(저는 잠시 밥좀 먹고 오겠습니다)
<yemharc> 얼레...
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 네안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 내일이면 사랑하는 맥부기를 떠나보내네요ㅋㅋ아나
<JSTae76> 12월 세미나 참가하실 예정이신분있으신가요?
<yemharc> 음... 제 쪽이 이상한건지... 연결상태가 불안정하네요
<Seony> 저도 그래요
<yemharc> 그럼 프리노드 자체 문제인가보네요
<yemharc> 설마 한국하고 하와이에서 같은 현상인데 아니라곤 못하겠지 (...먼산)
<JSTae76> 최근들어서 이러네요
<JSTae76> 방금 전체 공지도 뜨고
<orion203> 하이여~
<dalgona> [GLOBAL NOTICE] - In a few minutes there will be some network disruption ~~~
<dalgona> 이런 메시지 받으셨나요;;
<yemharc> ..아마도요
<JSTae76> 넹
<JSTae76> 12월 우분투 세미나 참가하시는분계시나요?
<yemharc> 별일 없으면요
<yemharc> 근데 벌써 12월 행사를.......
<JSTae76> 옹
<JSTae76> 그냥요ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 음..내일 DHL 아저씨가 오네요
<nymph> 우분투 세미나는
<JSTae76> 넹
<nymph> 어디서 해요? 정보는 어디서 볼수 있어요?
<JSTae76> ubuntu.or.kr 공지사항요
<JSTae76> Facebook하시면 그룹 가입을 추천해요
<nymph> 11월 달까지밖없는데요..
<nymph> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewforum.php?f=23
<JSTae76> 12월은 아직..
<JSTae76> 일반적으로 마지막 주 토요일에요
<nymph> 19:43 (JSTae76) 12월 우분투 세미나 참가하시는분계시나요?
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 미리미리..ㅋ
<JSTae76> 저는 이번달은 안되고 담달 참가 예정이라ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 몇주동안 컴퓨터 없이 지낼생각하니 흥미롭군요...ㅋ아
<DarkCircle> 12월에 어찌될 지도 모르는데 11월 세미나 전에 12월 세미나 문제를 언급하는건 조금 오바스럽 =3
<DarkCircle> 11월 세미나도 어찌 될지는 모름 =3
<JSTae76> DarkCircle,:( ㅋㅋ
<nymph> JSTae76: 님은 한국인가요?
<yemharc> 세미나 자체야 천제지변이 일어나거나 금주령이 발효되지 않는 이상 합니다마는......
<nymph> DarkCircle: 님도 한국인가요?
<JSTae76> 당연하죠!
<JSTae76> 금주령ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 하긴 하는데
<DarkCircle> 다른 행사가 겹치면 스킵할 수도 있어요 작년 11월처럼
<nymph> JSTae76: 그렇군요... 한국이셨군요...
<JSTae76> 아
<yemharc> 금주령 발효되면 세미나가 문젭니까 데모부터 해야지
<DarkCircle> 저도 항쿸입니다.
<DarkCircle> 글게요 ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 근데요... 우분투가 노트북에서는 배터리 많이 잡아먹는거 같아요..
<JSTae76> yemharc, 저는 상관없는ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 빨간띠 두르고 피켓들고
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nymph> Mint Linux 설치했는데, 2시간을 못가니.. ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 헐
<nymph> 환장하것씨유~ ㅠ
<JSTae76> Jupiter
<nymph> MacOS X 는 왜 일반 컴터에 못깔게 하는 걸까.... IBM 호환으로 풀면 대박일텐데...
<JSTae76> nymph, 그럼 매킨토시제품 구매의 메리트가 크게 없어지는..
<JSTae76> 모레면 맥북 수거해가네요
<nymph> JSTae76: 하드웨어 사업은 접는거죠 뭐~
<JSTae76> nymph, ㅋㅋ
<nymph> JSTae76: 아니면 기능 제한을 두던가해서 IBM 호환으로 맛들리게 하고 매킨토시 제품 구매로 유도를.
<JSTae76> Apple이 그럴 회사는아니죠
<nymph> JSTae76: 뭐 하긴요... 한국에서만 그러자고 하지... 딴나라는 뭐.. 매킨토시 잘 팔리니..
<nymph> JSTae76: 다만 좀 전 세계적으로 값을 좀 내렸으면 하는 소비자의 바램이~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> nymph, ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 일반 컴터에 못 까는게 아니라 안 깔리는거죠
<JSTae76> 하지만 써보니깐 제 값은 하는것같아요
<yemharc> 디바이스나 뭐 기타 등등
<nymph> JSTae76: 이자식들이 아이패드4 가 60만원부터 시작이여~ ㅡ.ㅡ  거지같은 한국 IT 인들을 생각은 않해주나...
<yemharc> 맥OS는 버전9까지 OS 라이센스를 했습니다.
<yemharc> 다른 기기에도 설치가 가능했어요
<Seony> 몇시간째 도메인 검색 중인데... 그래도 5글자 무작위 단어는 아직 많네요...
<DarkCircle> 아잉패드 미니는 40만원인데요.
<yemharc> 근데 그 덕분에 사람들이 짝퉁만 찾았죠
<DarkCircle> 그정도면 많이 싼것.
<DarkCircle> 불만 있으시면 아잉패드 미니 추천.
<nymph> DarkCircle: 그건 아잉패드 미니 이야기~
<yemharc> 패드4 60부터 시작이면 정가인데요
<yemharc> ......
<nymph> DarkCircle: 아잉패드 미니는 레티나가 아니여서...
<DarkCircle> 그쵸 크크 아잉패드는 근데 너무 무거워요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 아 차기버전엔 레티나 나옵니다.
<DarkCircle> 대신 단가는 2배상승 예상.
<yemharc> 미니 내년 5월 행사에 레티나 달고 나온다고 하는 루머는 있더군요
<nymph> 근데, 일단은 아잉패드 미니도 주머니에 안들어가서 가방을 들고 댕겨야겠더라고요
<DarkCircle> 대략 60~70만원쯤은 하겠지 ... 아니면 이상한것.
<nymph> 가방 들고 댕길거면 그냥 아잉패드4 로 고고하자... 뭐 이런...
<dalgona> 음.. 만약 미니 다음세대가 레티나로 나오면
<dalgona> 1536*2048일까요..?
<DarkCircle> 더 높게 나온다는 이야기가 있습니다만.
<dalgona> 그렇게되면 픽셀 밀도가 어떻게 되는거지...
<DarkCircle> 그냥 두배.
<nymph> 픽셀밀도가 두배이면 글자 완전 작게 보이는거 아닌가요?
<DarkCircle> 딱히 공들여서 계산할 필요까진 없구요 그냥 두배로 생각하시면 됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 아뇨
<nymph> 해상도 높아지면 높아질 수록 글자는 작아지던데...
<DarkCircle> 대신에 두배로 키워주죠.
<dalgona> 애플이라면 그렇게 만들수 있겠죠??ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 밀도만 두배로 늘어나는것일뿐.
<DarkCircle> 보이는 크기는 똑같.
<nymph> 그나저나 맥미니 2012년 형 사야하나...
<nymph> 어케 해야하지... 하필 쿼드코어라 나오냐... 이제야 1년쓴 내 맥미니는 어카고... ㅠㅠ
<dalgona> 아패 미니가 아패2보다 크기는 작은데, 해상도가 같다는건, 미니의 픽셀 밀도가 패드2보다 크다는것일테고..
<dalgona> 거기에 2배를 하는게 실현이 될수 있을지 그냥 궁금해서요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 음 그런 의미가 아니구요
<DarkCircle> 15인치에서 1024x768 출력한거랑 19인치에서 1024x768 출력하는 그런 비슷한 느낌.
<JSTae76> 레티나 맥북프로 사용중이신분 있으신가요?
<nymph> http://media.daum.net/digital/newsview?newsid=20121112104920929
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 국정원... ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 진짜 아무나 국정원 하는듯..
<dalgona> 음.. 어떻게 설명을 해야할지 모르겠네요ㅠㅠ 약간 핀이 서로 안맞는것같은데
<markers> 아니 벌써 12월 세미나를 생각하시다니
<JSTae76> markers ㅋㅋ
<markers> 12월 세미나는 연말이라 다들 참석 잘 안할거 같은데???;;
<JSTae76> 에이설마요.........ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 작년 제작년에는 오히려 더 많던
<yemharc> 픽셀밀도(PPI) != 해상도
<yemharc> 레티나북은 제가 쓰고있죠
<JSTae76> 오
<JSTae76> 좋아요?
<dalgona> 으어;;
<yemharc> 네
<nymph> dalgona: 안녕하세요~ 한국에 서식중이신가요?
<yemharc> 성능도 괜찮고
<DarkCircle> 레티나의 진가를 보려면 윈도우를 깔아봐야 하는데
<DarkCircle> ...
<JSTae76> 레티라로 넘어가려고 하거등요
<yemharc> 윈도깔면 망해요
<JSTae76> 나
<nymph> yemharc: 너무 비쌈요~ 대략 한 2백 50만이니...
<DarkCircle> 최대해상도로 땡겨버리면 글씨가 콩알만해짐 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 해상도 보정이 안 들어가서
<yemharc> .......
<dalgona> nymph << 네..
<yemharc> nymph: 제껀 500인데요 (.....)
<DarkCircle> 네 보정이 아얘 안됨.
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋ
<nymph> yemharc: 500 ? 스펙이 어케 +_+
<DarkCircle> 500이면 풀이고 적당히 업글해도 400은 그냥 넘죠
<JSTae76> 지금 맥북프로가 불량이라 환불하고 레티나 타려고요
<nymph> 17인치신가...
<yemharc> CTO 풀스펙요
<JSTae76> 네맞아요
<JSTae76> 17인치없어요이제~
<yemharc> 15인치
<nymph> 15인치인데 풀로 하면 500이예요?
<DarkCircle> 네 500 나옴
<JSTae76> 네
<nymph> 갑부!!
<yemharc> 근데 램16그램으로도 가끔 램부족으로 다운되요
<yemharc> .........
<DarkCircle> 400 중반이긴 한데
<DarkCircle> 거의 500이나 마찬가지
<JSTae76> 뭘 하시길래..ㅋㅋ
<nymph> yemharc: 저좀 어케 취직을 ...
<dalgona> ㄷㄷ
<yemharc> 그냥 풀로 지르면 520만원 정도 나와요
<DarkCircle> 안드로이드+아잉뽕 둘다 하면 부족할듯 ?
<JSTae76> 하긴 저도 8GB가 부족
<yemharc> 거기서 학생할인같은거 들어가면 470정도
<nymph> 대박이네요...
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 에이 그정도는 충분하구요
<JSTae76> 학생할인 받는 그게 정확히 어찌되요?
<DarkCircle> 전 4기가인데 매우충분 (먼산)
<yemharc> 가상머신 6개에서 전부 다 -j8 컴파일 돌리면서 프로그램 20개정도 띄우면 가끔 그래요
<DarkCircle> (난 도데체 뭘 하고 있는것인가 ㅡ.ㅡ)
<DarkCircle> -j8 아니고 -j10이 맞지 않나요?
<yemharc> 국내에서라면......애플하고 제휴(?)맺은 대학들이 있어요
<yemharc> -j8이 맞죠
<JSTae76> 아뇨.. 그 절차갸오
<JSTae76> 가요
<DarkCircle> 아뇨
<yemharc> 쿼드 + 하이퍼스레딩
<dalgona> Apple on campus 프로그램이라고 들은적은 있었는데
<JSTae76> j8맞아요
<nymph> 가상머신을 6개... 무슨일 하시는지 물어봐도??
<DarkCircle> 코어수 + 1 인데요
<DarkCircle> 정석이 그거임
<JSTae76> AOC 할인
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 그렇다고 정말 그렇게 주면 아무것도 못해요
<nymph> DarkCircle: 근야 코어수 아님둥?
<DarkCircle> 여하간 -j10 해보시라능.
<yemharc> 최소한의 스위칭 여유분까지 다 돌려먹으란 소린데........
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 코어수+1
<DarkCircle> 일단 왜 그런지는 구글신께 질문을
<nymph> 8 코어면 9 인데요? 어케 10이 나와요?
<DarkCircle> 4코어+1 곱하기 2죠
<yemharc> (물리코어4개 + 1) x 2 (하이퍼스레딩)
<nymph> 아~~
<nymph> 역시 천재!!!
<DarkCircle> -j8은 제가 보기에는 음 안전빵이신것 같고
<yemharc> DarkCircle: ㅇㅇ 그렇죠.
<DarkCircle> 과감하게 달리신다면 -j10도 괜츈 .
<yemharc> 물리코어 + 1 해버리면 정말 멈춰요
<yemharc> .........
<DarkCircle> 다른거 안한다는 가정하에
<DarkCircle> 그냥 컴파일 그렇게 걸어버리고 담배탐 =3 =3 =3
<dalgona> [그럼 전 다시 LFS 만지작거리러 갑니다~~ 아름다운 밤 되세요 ㅎㅎ]
<yemharc> 안그래도 평상시 가용램이 많아봐야 7그램인데;;
<nymph> 그럼 내가 지금 쿼드코어 쓰고 있으니까 컴파일할때는 5로 하면 되겠구나.. ㅋㅋ ㅇㅋㅇㅋ
<yemharc> nymph: 하이퍼스레딩 지원되는 물건이면 그렇게 하면 무지 남아요
<DarkCircle> 어디갔다오냐고 하면 컴파일하느라 좀 기다려야 한다고 슬슬 둘러대면 ..
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 그런걸로 뭐라 하는 회사는 아니에요
<JSTae76> 저는 그냥 -j32 찍고노는..
<nymph> yemharc: 저는 AMD .. ㅋ
<yemharc> 근데 +1 하느니 그냥 ccache 쓰고 말죠
<yemharc> AMD-APU라면 GPGPU를........
<JSTae76> 제대로못찍어내지만ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아니면 램디스크에서 컴파일해버리고
<DarkCircle> 하드로 바이너리 복사 (ㅇㅇ?)
<nymph> yemharc: AMD Opteron
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 램디스크는 써봤는데 스스디랑 크게 차이 안나더라구요
<JSTae76> 저는 맥북 백업하러갑니다~
<nymph> 그냥 Native Quad Core
<DarkCircle> 네 크크
<yemharc> 뭣보다 그거 생각 이상으로 불안정...
<DarkCircle> 그래서 쓷이 나왔죠 .
<DarkCircle> 하드 스핀들모터 때문에 딜레이가 워낙 길어서 ㅡ.ㅡ ...
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<yemharc> 돈만 많으면 램드라이브 컴파일 머신을 구축할텐데.........
<yemharc> 예산 400정도 잡으면 괜춘한 빌드머신 나올듯
<yemharc> 케이스는 통풍 잘되는 망사 원목으로 (엉?!)
<nymph> 일단 노트북 배터리나 어케 해결을 해야지... 2시간을 못가니...
<yemharc> 흠
<nymph> 뭔가 전력관리 뭐 이런게 있는거 같은데...
<yemharc> 우분투 베터리 관리가 그정도로 똥망은 아닌데.......
<nymph> yemharc: 뭔가 있나봐여.. 윈도우에서는 오래가고 쿨링팬소리도 작던데, 우분투로만 하면 팬소리도 커지고 오래 못가고.
<yemharc> 정 뭐하시면 cpufreq같은거라도 써보세요
<nymph> yemharc: 구글 신께 신탁 의뢰중이예요~
<yemharc> 라데온 계열 그래픽 카드는 rovclock같은것도 있고......
<yemharc> 하드한 작업 아니라면 cpu 500mhz에 gpu/ram 250mhz정도만 줘도 웹서핑 정도는 문제없을거에요
<nymph> 이클립스만 가동하면 팬소리가 막 ~
<yemharc> 이클립스니까요 (....)
<yemharc> 자바면 실질적으로 프로그램이 2개 돌아가는거니.......
<nymph> 근데 이클립스로 그냥 PHP플질만 하는 거라서요...
<nymph> 근데 이클립스가 자바질이라 그런건가...
<yemharc> 그런거면 차라리 ST2 쓰세요
<yemharc> 그게 훨씬 좋아요
<nymph> 통합 플질이 않지 않나요?
<JSTae76> ST2 진립니다절대직으로
<Seony> 저도 ST2 찬양합니다.
<yemharc> 하다못해 블루피쉬를 써도 이클립스보단 한참 낫습니다
<Seony> 오 ST2시여...
<nymph> ST2 에서 PHPUnit 어케 해요?
<yemharc> 플러그인 까세요
<JSTae76> ST2를찬양하라!
<nymph> 그.. 이클립스처럼 되요?
<Seony> phpunit 패키지 있는데..
<nymph> 커맨드로 때리는거 말구요~
<yemharc> http://blog.stuartherbert.com/php/2012/02/04/phpunit-plugin-for-sublime-text-2/
<yemharc> 네 그냥 있어요
<yemharc> .......
<yemharc> ST2가 괜히 센세이션한게 아니에요
<Seony> 2011, 2012년도 통틀어 전 세계에서 가장 화제인 에디터라더라구요..
<JSTae76> ST2는 말이 필요없어요
<nymph> 그닥~
<nymph> ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 센세이션은 개이름.
<nymph> phpunit.xml 파일이 있어야 .. ㅋ
<Seony> 이제는 ST2는 다른 사람한테는 권하고 싶지 않아요. 좋은건 저만쓰고 싶거든요.
<Seony> 맥OSX이 그랫었는데, 이젠 ST2 역시...
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ공감
<JSTae76> ê¾¹
<yemharc> 어차피 에디터같은건 개인취향 타는거니 그냥 추천하는 정도가 딱 좋긴 한데
<yemharc> 그래도 굳이 첨언하자면 이클립스는 똥이에요
<yemharc> (........)
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 근데 흠 맥에서 php 개발하는건 웬지 뽀대가 안날거 같은데
<yemharc> ?
<nymph> 그 똥을 사람들은 열심히 만들죠
<DarkCircle> python이라면 모를까 ..
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㅠㅠ
<nymph> python은 Komodo 가 진리..
<DarkCircle> 똥은 싸야 제맛이긴 한데
<DarkCircle> 못 치우는게 에러
<yemharc> 이클립스는 다른거 이전에 좀 버전별로 제대로 정리만 하고 넘어가도 품질이 괜찮을 것을
<yemharc> 빨리 신기능 우겨넣기만 바빠가지고........
<DarkCircle> 이클립스 버그 쩔던데 크크
<nymph> yemharc: 품질이 않좋아요?
<DarkCircle> 그냥 울고 싶어도 써요 (ㅇㅇ?)
<DarkCircle> 어쩔 수 없슴.
<yemharc> 안좋아요
<DarkCircle>  =3
<DarkCircle> 이클립스가 쓰긴 편한데 구림.
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 구림 심하게.
<yemharc> 당장 코드인텔리 성능만 해도 ........
<DarkCircle> 딱히 대안이 없으니 쓰는게 이클립스 아닐까 싶은..
<yemharc> 대안이야 많죠
<yemharc> 근데 문제는 안드로이드
<yemharc> ...........
<nymph> 코드인텔리?
<yemharc> ADT만큼 편하게 빌드환경 갖출만한게 전혀 없어요
<yemharc> 코드 자동완성요
<DarkCircle> 근데 초보자가 쉽게 줏어들을 수 있고 접근할 수 있는 IDE는 이클립스 이외에는 많지 않죠
<nymph> 아앙~ 자동완성~ ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 일단 공짜지 아무데서나 받지 설치도 쉽지
<yemharc> 함수나 구조체에 . 찍으면 리스트 보여주고 하잖아요
<nymph> 그닥 않쓰는 기능이라...
<yemharc> 그런걸 하는게 코드 인텔리(전스)
<nymph> yemharc: ㅇㅇ
<DarkCircle> 게으르면 코드 인텔리전스를 기다리지만, 부지런하면 무시하고 그냥 치는 ..
<Seony> 근데 ST2에 Tag 패키지 깔고 웹개발 하면 솔직히 좀 많이 편하긴 해요
<nymph> 코드 인텔리에 의존했다가 함수 스펠 까묵해서리 vim로 리턴한 아픈 기억이.. ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 코드 인텔리전스랑 연애하면 결국 코드는 사람이 짜는게 아니라 IDE가 짜줍니다.
<Seony> </ 만쳐도 알아서 태그를 닫아주니..
<Seony> Tag랑 Zen 패키지 깔고 웹개발하면... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 월급도둑.png
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 그도 그렇긴 하죠
<DarkCircle> 옛날에 델파이 만지던 친구가 XCode 코드 인텔리전스 보더니
<Seony> 이제는 vi 열어도 자꾸 </ 만 입력하고 나가게 되니..
<DarkCircle> 요새 개발 이렇게 하냐고 물음 ㅡ.ㅡ
<yemharc> .....델파이는 외울 수 있잖아요
<DarkCircle> (그 친구가 델파이 만진게 17년전..)
<nymph> DarkCircle: ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 더러운 컴포넌트 플레이어
<DarkCircle> "더러운"!
<DarkCircle> 아 더러운 대신에 "빌어먹을" 을 붙여도 되겠군요 =3 =3 =3
<yemharc> MSDN 러너보다 더 사악하죠
<nymph> 아.. 근데 델파이 하니까 궁금한게... 델파이 아직도 나와요?
<Seony> offinfo 라는 도메인 어때요? 괜찮은가요?
<yemharc> 네
<DarkCircle> 네 요새도 됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 뭐라카더라 ..
<DarkCircle> 라자루스
<yemharc> Seony: 정보통제인가요 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 그... 어느회사였더라... 델파이 만든회사도 까묵했네요..
<DarkCircle> 프리파스칼이랑 낑겨서 같이 설치돼요
<DarkCircle> 볼랜드죠
<Seony> yemharc: 도메인 찾는 중인데 놀랍게도 offinfo.com이 비어있어요
<nymph> 아!! 볼랜드
<DarkCircle> :P 아 집에 볼랜드 책이 아직도 있네요
<DarkCircle> (먼산)
<nymph> 그 회사는 잘 있나 몰겠네요..
<Seony> offinfo.com 도메인 살까말까 고민 중이에요.
<yemharc> 볼랜드 망했어요
<nymph> yemharc: 거덜났어요? 아까비... 볼랜드 c++ 많이 봤었는데../
<yemharc> 옛날에는 터보 아니면 볼랜드 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 집에 있는 볼랜드 책이 C++ 이라는게 에러.
<DarkCircle> (...)
<yemharc> 그러다 VC가 신흥세력이 됐는데
<DarkCircle> 터보 컴파일러도 볼랜드에서 만들었던거잖아요? ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 처음에 C언어 배울때 터보 컴파일러 썼는데
<yemharc> 인수했던거 아니었어요?
<DarkCircle> 원래는 돈주고 사야 하는게 맞는데 그냥 디스켓으로 돌아다니길래 복사해서 그냥 씀 =3
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<DarkCircle> 혹시나 싶어서 터보 컴파일러가 인수된건지 알아보려고 구글에 쳤는데
<nymph> 그 파랑색 화면에 노란색 선으로 된 Tubo C ?
<nymph> C 언어 입문할때 가장 많이 썼던 것.
<DarkCircle> ... 남모시기 대학교 학과 교육과정에 C컴파일러를 도스버전으로 -_-
<nymph> 사라진 것들이 많네요..
<DarkCircle> 근데 Visual Studio 컴파일러의 C언어는 89년도 C언어 표준이라 문법 지원이 구려서 =3
<DarkCircle> VC++로 C언어를 배우면 안됨 =3
<DarkCircle> 코딩 습관이 개판이 되기 때문에
<nymph> 근데 요샌 언어 배울때에 갈리는듯
<nymph> 객체지향이냐 그냥 C 냐.. ㅋ
<yemharc> 어, 최근에 C99 전격수용 하지 않았어요?
<DarkCircle> 요새버전이 되어서야 수용했죠
<DarkCircle> 근데 보통 대학교에서 쓰는거 보면 vs 6.0쓰쟎아요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아직도 그렇게 쓰는 학교 많던 ..
<nymph> DarkCircle: 지금도 그거 써요?
<nymph> VC 6 ?
<imsu> 들어가 보겠습니다 ~~!~
<nymph> 대박..
<DarkCircle> 네 상당히 많아요
<nymph> 그거 설치는 되나..
<DarkCircle> 뻥안치고 네이버 검색해봐도 ...
<yemharc> 6 아직 많이 쓰여요
<DarkCircle> 설치는 되는데 돌아가는 운영체제일지가 의문.
<DarkCircle> WindowsXP 호환모드로 돌릴려면 홈프리미엄 지우고 프로페셔널을 설치하든가 얼티밋을 올려야 하거든요
<DarkCircle> 근데 가끔 그거 안돌아간다고 징징대는거 지식즐에 자주 올라옴
<nymph> DarkCircle: 홈프리미엄은 가상화가 않되요?
<DarkCircle> 네 안돼요
<nymph> 으익크....
<DarkCircle> 아얘 가상머신을 깔고 거기에 XP를 올린다음에
<DarkCircle> 그렇게 해야 되는 ..
<nymph> 뱀플레이어 고고~
<DarkCircle> 정말 멍청한 짓인듯.
<DarkCircle> 근데 vs2012써보니까 네이티브 바이너리 잘 찍어내던데 ㅡ.ㅡ
<nymph> DarkCircle: 헉~ 왜요? 뱀플레이어
<DarkCircle> 그냥 vs2012쓰지 =3
<nymph> 아.. 그말이군요..
<DarkCircle> 굳이 네이티브 내버려두고 6.0쓰려고 그 짓하는게 삽질이죠
<DarkCircle> 2012에서도 돌아가는 기능을 굳이 구버전을 찾아서 쓴다는것도 웃기고.
<nymph> vs2012 인가... 익스프레스인가요... 무료 버전도 있떤데...
<DarkCircle> 근데 아직도 6.0 쓰는 산업체 많아요.
<nymph> 산업체 많아요 +_+
<nymph> 디게 오래됐는데.. VC 6  내 대학댕길때 나온
<DarkCircle> 임베디드 비주얼 스튜디오 4.x인가 이런거 쓰는데도 많고
<DarkCircle> 제 후배 하나가 당진쪽에 현대제철소 자동화 프로젝트 하는데 아직도 그런거 쓴다고 하던 ㅡ.ㅡ
<nymph> DarkCircle: 워낙 하드웨어 종속이라서 그런가...
<nymph> DarkCircle: 근데 님은 주로 무슨 프로그램을 하시나요?
<DarkCircle> 전 프로그래밍 쪽 보단 번역쪽으로 해요
<DarkCircle> 프로그래밍은 거의 취미화 되어버린 상황 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<nymph> DarkCircle: 아하~ 지난번에 번역~ 어렵다고 하신..
<Seony> 사람의 언어를 기계어로 번역하시는 일을 하시는군요 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 번역하려면 공부할게 겁나게 많더라능 ...
<DarkCircle> 프로그래밍 하나도 머리아픈데 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Seony> 문화를 알아야하니깐요..
<nymph> 이제 공부나 하러.. 저도 이제 그만~
<nymph> 담에 뵈여~
<nymph> 빠잉~
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> ST2 플러그인으로 안드로이드 개발환경이 나오기 시작했네요
<yemharc> 쓸만한지는 모르겠고.......
<Seony> 설마설마햇는데 CODINGMACHINE.COM 라는 도메인까지 벌써 있군요 ㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 오오  ST2
<sungyo> 그런데 아잉패드로 할수있는게 뭐가 있죠...??
<sungyo> 비지니스상에서 바이어들 상대하며 포트폴리오 보여주고 하기엔 효과적으로 보이는데, 저같아선 막상 적용해볼려고 생각해보니 크게 효율적인 부분을 모르겠더라구요.
<DarkCircle> 내가 그린 기린그림이요
<sungyo> 기린그림이요?
<sungyo> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 푸하하하~ 이제 이해했어요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 사람들이 너무 IT기기를 신뢰하는건 아니가 싶어요.
<DarkCircle> 궁극적인 목적은 장난감이죠 크크
<sungyo> 예. 장난감. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 대학원 들어가면 노트북이 한대 있어야 겠는데, 중고에 리브흐오피스랑 톰보이정도만 돌리려먼 어느정도 사향이 적당할까요?
<sungyo> 아이폰에 키보드 조합도 간편하긴 한데, 레포트까지 이걸로 처리하기엔 너무 부담이 되네요.
<sungyo> 루분투에 리브흐 잘 돌아갈까요?
<yemharc> 아이패드는 생산하는 장비가 아니라 소비하는 장비입니다.
<yemharc> 패드 구매할땐 요걸 잘 생각해야 돼요
<sungyo> 호오. 그러네요, 생산하는 장비가 아니라 소비하는 장비이네요.
<sungyo> 그런데 저는 그걸 보면서 어떻게 '생산'하려 할까? 하고 고민하니 답이 안나오는거였네요.
<yemharc> 키보드 달고 하면 뭐 아예 못하는건 아닌데
<yemharc> 그래도 아직까지 '생산'은 PC영역이죠
<sungyo> 예. 그리고 아이폰을 써보면서 답답했던게, 겉은 번지르르 한데 정작 제 삶속에서 활용에 적용해볼려 하면 매번 답답하게 느껴지더라구요.
<yemharc> 음... 그건 활용하기 나름이라고 봐요. 패드랑은 또 틀려서
<yemharc> 폰도 패드처럼 '소비용 디바이스'인건 확실한데
<yemharc> 워낙 휴대성이 좋아서요
<yemharc> (안드로이드도 마찬가지고요)
<sungyo> 물론 활용하기 나름이겠지만, 제가 원하는 형식의 스크립트를 짜 넣는다던가, 필요한 시간대에 필요한 작동을 해주는 크론텝을 돌린다던가 뭐 이런건 기대도 못하자나요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그런건 당연히 안드로이드 써야죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아니면 파워탈옥
<sungyo> 안드로이드에서 크론텝 돌아가나요?
<yemharc> 안드폰도 루팅해야 하긴 하지만
<sungyo> 탈옥도 사용자를 자유롭게 해주진 못하는거 같더라구요.
<yemharc> 그거도 일단 리눅스니까요
<yemharc> 아이폰 탈옥하면 XE도 돌릴 수 있어요
<yemharc> 충분히 자유롭습니다
<sungyo> 으음. 한번 고민해봐야겠네요.
<sungyo> 사실 아이폰을 쓰면서 얼마전까지는 아이패드를 생각했었는데, 리눅스에 적응하면서 생각이 바뀌어버렸어요. 가벼운 운영체제로라면, 차라리 작은 노트북이나 슬레이트피시가 낳겠다로요.
<yemharc> 오 노!
<JSTae76_BYE-MBP> 리하이요~
<yemharc> 슬레이트는 제발!
<sungyo> 슬레이트 접때도 안된다 하셨는데.^^;;;;;;;
<sungyo> JSTae76* : 리하요.
<JSTae76_BYE-MBP> sungyo: 안녕하세요
<sungyo> 슬레이트피시를 반대하시는건 역시나 운영체제의 효율성때문인가요?
<JSTae76_BYE-MBP> 삼성 슬레이트 PC요?
<sungyo> 아니요. 전 HP 를 생각하고 있구요,
<yemharc> 효율성 이전에 그 가격에 그 성능이라니..........
<sungyo> 삼성이요?
<yemharc> 네
<sungyo> 삼성껀 모르겠어요. 가격은 비싼편인데, 리눅스와는 궁합이 잘 맞아보이지가 않아서요.
<JSTae76_BYE-MBP> 사용사용해봐서 아는데 그냥 버리세요
<sungyo> hp가지고는 많이들 깔아서 쓰던데, 좋아보이더라구요.
<JSTae76_BYE-MBP> 삼성사용해봐서 아는데 그냥 버리세요
<JSTae76_BYE-MBP> Mac과 함께 날 반기는건 역시 Sublime Text 2
<sungyo>  hp껄로 혹시 써보신적 있으세요? 그리고 말씀해주시는건 지금 슬레이트비시인가요?
<yemharc> 사실 가성비 + 오래 쓸거 + 실 사용성 생각하면 에어가 최고..........
<JSTae76_BYE-MBP> 넵삼성슬레이트PC
<JSTae76_BYE-MBP> yemharc: 공감..ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 이야기좀 해주실수 있으세요?
<JSTae76_BYE-MBP> sungyo: 시스템이 그냥 별로에요
<JSTae76_BYE-MBP> sungyo: 최적화의 문제라고 얘기해야하나
<sungyo> 에어는.... 친구의 친구가, 실제 맥 회사에서 일을 하면서 해준 이야기를 들었는데, 맥 내에서 에어를 만드는 과정에서 에어가 가지고 있는 하드웨어적인 오류가 있다고 이야기해주더라구요.
<JSTae76_BYE-MBP> 터치가 밀려요
<JSTae76_BYE-MBP> sungyo: 왜요?
<sungyo> 그래서 에어가 좋아보이긴 하는데 사지않는게 좋다고 권해주더라구요.
<JSTae76_BYE-MBP> sungyo: 그럼 프로
<sungyo> 저도 전해들은 이야기라 자세한건 몰라요. 프로는 좋다고 이야기해줬어요.
<sungyo> 그리고 뭘 쓰던간에 잘 활용하는게 최고이지 않나 싶기도 하구요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76_BYE-MBP> sungyo: 솔직히 SSD때문에 에어보다 프로가 싸요
<JSTae76_BYE-MBP> sungyo: 그리고 MBA CPU 자체가 ULV 공정 프라덕트라..
<JSTae76_BYE-MBP> 그냥 맥프로를 지를까..
<sungyo> 펜티엄4 ide에 우분투12.04를 깔았는데, 부팅이 안되네요? 살펴보니 하드가 슬레이브로 잡혀있네요.
<sungyo> 그때 이야기해준게 지금 정확히 생각이 났는데요, 에어가 하드웨어상으로  unstable하다고 이야기해줬어요.
<JSTae76_BYE-MBP> sungyo: 그건 잘 모르겠네요.. 실사해봤지만 문제는 없엇어요
<sungyo> 예. 그래서 잘 쓰는게 최고이지 않나 생각을 해요.
<JSTae76_BYE-MBP> sungyo: 전 개인적으로 프로를 추천합니다..
<JSTae76_BYE-MBP> 이젠 부팅할때 나오는 이 비프음도 못 듣겠지만..
<sungyo> unstable한 부분이 있다고 이야기해준건 맥에서 일하던 친구가 해준 이야기고, 실제로 그부분이 크게 부곽이 됬다면 사용자들 사이에서도 이슈가 됬을테니까요.
<JSTae76_BYE-MBP> sungyo: 주로 무슨 작업을 하시나요?
<sungyo> 전 맥을 쓸만큼 전문적인 소프트웨어에 의존해야 하진 않아서 맥에는 아직 욕심이 안가더라구요.
<JSTae76_BYE-MBP> sungyo: 저도 Mac 유저인긴한데 전문적인 프로그램을 떠나서 OS X 자체가 좋아요
<sungyo> 대학원이 인문계 계통이기 때문에, 레포트 잘 작성할수 있고 필기 잘할수 있는 노트북이면 끝나거든요.
<JSTae76_BYE-MBP> sungyo: Apple MBA 추천을 합니다만은.. 레포트 파일 확장자가 조금 걸림돌이 될듯합니다.. (해결 못 할 문제는 아니지만)
<sungyo> osx의 우수성은 인정해요. 그런데, 그러한 우수성을 그만큼 지불해서 쓰는것이 저에게 그만큼 중요하다고 생각이 들지는 않더라구요.
<JSTae76_BYE-MBP> sungyo: 장기적인 안목으로 본다면 Macintosh 추천
<JSTae76_BYE-MBP> sungyo: ㅎㅎ그러시군요
<DarkCircle> 대학원이면 굳이 맥을 안쓰셔도 될 것 같긴 한데
<sungyo> 맥이 제품상의 수명이 길긴 한가봐요.
<sungyo> 예.
<DarkCircle> 넷북으로도 잘 버팁니다만
<DarkCircle> 대학원생은 일단 돈이 없다는게 전제가 되는거라
<DarkCircle> 맥북은 된장질.
<sungyo> 제 스스로는 hp슬레이트에 우분투를 깔아 써볼까 생각해보고 있는데, yem*님이 말리셔요.
<DarkCircle> 네 그건 그다지 추천 안해요 ㅋㅋ 그냥 윈도 깔린채로 쓰시는게 좋아요
<sungyo> 개인 데탑환경도 지금은 우분투라서 우분이가 윈도우보다 좀 더 편하게 다가와요.
<JSTae76_BYE-MBP> sungyo: 슬레이트를 생각하시는 이유는?
<DarkCircle> 대학원에서 굇수가 뭘로 레포트를 내라고 할지 모르는데 우분투는 모험이죠
<DarkCircle> 수학과나 약학과 같은데라면 모를까
<DarkCircle> 논문 낼 때 한글 워드로 내라 그러면 똥망.
<sungyo> 원래부터 타블릿형태의 필기하는걸 좋아했어요. 손으로 적는거요, 저희 교수님들께는 pdf로 내겠다고 우기죠 뭐.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 우분투 에다가 VM깔고 이 짓 할 수가 없으니까요.
<DarkCircle> 뭐 pdf도 pdf나름이긴 한데 내기전에 또 그게 규정이 있어요
<sungyo> 사향만된다면 vm 못할것도 아니지만요,
<DarkCircle> pdf 헤더 까면 다 나오는게 정보라서 ...
<DarkCircle> 만약 왜 한글로 안하고 이상한걸로 했냐 이런 얘기 나오면 뒷일이 좀 많이 피곤해집니둥.
<sungyo> 먼저 물어보면 될꺼 같아요. 정 안되면 옆사람들껄 잠시 빌리죠 뭐.^0^
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 그런부분들은 미리 확인한 뒤에 제출하면 될꺼같구요.
<sungyo> 교수님이 이멜로 한글만 받으신다하면 사정 설명드리고, 문서로 서면제출하겠다고 미리 말씀드리면 되구요.
<DarkCircle> 웬만하면 미리 알아두지 않는 이상 대학원에서의 모험은 그다지 권장하지 않아요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 학생들이야 진보 어쩌구 하는데 굇수는 굇수대로의 고집이 있어서 (...)
<DarkCircle> 대학원에서 사실 제일 무서운건 기득권의 카르텔 =3
<sungyo> 대학원이 대학교 동대학원이거든요.
<DarkCircle> 학부때랑 대학원은 또 학생들 대우하는 자세가 다른지라 학부때처럼 생각하는건 좀 곤란할거예요
<sungyo> 저희 교수님들은 보통 그런 문제들은 잘 설명을 드리면 이해해주시기도 해요. 정 이해안해주시는 분들은 따로 hwp로 제출하면 되구요.
<JSTae76_BYE-MBP> 근처에 대학생 다니는 선배를 찾아야겠군
<sungyo> 학부교수님들이 대학원에도 몇몇분들이 가계셔서,
<sungyo> 뭐 모험이긴 해도 한번 해보고 싶네요.ㅎㅎㅎ 정 안되면 vm 돌리죠 뭐.
<DarkCircle> 좀 우스갯소리긴 한데요
<DarkCircle> 옛날에 대우정보기술인가
<DarkCircle> 거기서 만든 대우 명조란게 있는데
<sungyo> 그렇긴 해도 제가 포기를 못하는게,  tomboy로 필기하는게 너무 좋아서 그래요.
<DarkCircle> 그 대우 명조계열 아직도 써요
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 폰트인가요?
<DarkCircle> 네
<DarkCircle> 비트맵 폰트일거예요 TTF는 아닐거고 ..
<DarkCircle> 좀 옛날거임둥.
<sungyo> 아참, 그런데 생각해보니까 멀티부팅이란 방법도 있네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 헐, 컴퓨터라 파워를 넣으니 무한 파워부팅으로 들어가네요?
<sungyo> 무서워요. 이거 뭐죠?
<sungyo> 아 바보, 램을 빼먹었네요.
<DarkCircle> 컼.
<sungyo> 아, 정상화 됬네요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 부팅도 잘 되요.^^ 컴퓨터 한대 또 살렸어요.
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Xch> 부활하셨군요.ㅋ
<JSTae76_BYE-MBP> razGon_Xch: 안녕하세요!
<sungyo> 라즈곤님 오랜만이셔요~^^
<razGon_Xch> 우분투로 부활
<JSTae76_BYE-MBP> 오랜만입니다라즈곤님ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76_BYE-MBP, 안녕하세요?ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 오래간만
<sungyo> 예. 우분투로 소생시켜썽요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> sungyo, 안녕하세요?ㅎㅎㅎ
<rhea> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76_BYE-MBP> razGon_Xch: 네안녕하세요~
<razGon_Xch> 원래 컴터 생명연장의 꿈이죠.ㅋ
<sungyo> 네 안녕하세요~
<JSTae76_BYE-MBP> 아옹..아직도 데이터 백업 중 =-=
<razGon_Xch> rhea, 어서오세요.ㅋ
<yemharc> 으......피곤해;;
<rhea> 넵 ~ 안녕하세요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> yemharc, 아직 야근중...
<razGon_Xch> 피곤한 당신이여.. 떠나라!
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 어제는 밤샘 오늘은 야근
<yemharc> 내일은 철야
<sungyo> 아, 제가 간혹 우분투 12.04 쓰다보면 원인을 알수없는 '무한로긴'에 빠지는 경우가 있는데, 겪어보신분 계신가요?
<yemharc> (......)
<JSTae76_BYE-MBP> sungyo: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 불안정해요 =_=
<JSTae76_BYE-MBP> Crash도 많고..
<sungyo> 아직은 불안정한가보네요.
<rhea> 저기 그 유닉스계열 OS에 대해서 궁금한게 있어서 그런데요 질문좀해도 될까요
<yemharc> 네
<rhea> 프로세스 생성관련인데요... 자식프로세스가 * 100번 찍고 부모 프로세스는 자식프로세스를 불려오면서 실행시키고 - 를 100번찍게 하는 소스인데요
<razGon_Xch> 아직은 제가 생각해도 12.04는 불안정한거 같아요.
<rhea> 이게 윈도우같으면 자식 따로 부모 따로 나올텐데 왜 동시에 같이 출력되죠 ...
<sungyo> 10.04 지원은 끊겼지만 그래도 10.04에 남아있는게 낳을뻔 했을까요?
<yemharc> 그러니까 차일드 생성하면서 부모ID*100을 PID로 주고
<yemharc> 자식 프로세스가 실행되면서 - 문자 100개를 출력한다는거죠?
<rhea> 네
<rhea> 결과물을 예를 들면 *********************************----------------- 이렇게 출력됩니다.
<rhea> 윈도우면 *-*-*- 이런식으로 나오는데요...
<yemharc> 번갈아가며 한번씩 찍게 하려는건가요?
<yemharc> 그럼 코드 순서부터 한번 확인해보세요
<rhea> 아뇨 제가 궁금한건  저기 유닉스 결과물이
<rhea> 왜 동시에 같이 나오는지 궁금합니다.......
<rhea> 자식 프로세스 결과물과 부모 프로세스 결과물이 동시에 같이 출력되거든요...
<yemharc> 그야 화면 출력이란 하나의 자원을 두고 부모->자식 차례대로 실행된거니 이어서 나오지요
<DarkCircle> 소스를 까지 못하면 전혀 알 수 없을텐데
<yemharc> 프로세스 분리는 fork로 하셨어요?
<rhea> 윈도우는 번걸아가면서 찍히는 모습들이 보이는데요......
<rhea> 네..
<sungyo> 터미널상에서 시스템사양을 확인할려면 뭘 넣어야하죠?
<rhea> 아 소스를 보여드리고싶은데.. 여기서 올려도 되는건지...
<yemharc> pastebin에 올리고 링크를 주시면 되죠
<sungyo> rhea: pastebin쪽에 올려주시고 링크를 걸어주시면 좋을거같아요.
<rhea> 넵 잠시만요
<DarkCircle> rules.html 업뎃을 해야 할거 같네요 흠흠 아 주무시러 가셨구나 ..
<yemharc> 페이스트빈이고 뭐고 레드불빈이 필요하다 (......)
<sungyo> 레드불, 너무 드시지 마세요~
<DarkCircle> 레드불빈 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이젠 먹어도 약빨이 안서요
<yemharc> ......
<sungyo> 그거 진~~짜 건강에 좋지 않아요.
<sungyo> 아무려면 술만 하겠지만요........(  "  ")
<yemharc> 으.......커피 타와야지
<DarkCircle> 뭐 치사량에 근접하기 전에 오줌보부터 터질거 같은데 ㄲㄲ
<rhea> http://pastebin.com/ZFyTHV02 여기입니다 ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 근데 진짜 만성피로의 근원인듯 ..
<JSTae76_BYE-MBP> 레드불보단 번인텐스..!
<sungyo> 터미널상에서 컴퓨터 사양 확인할려면 뭘 넣어야 할까요?
<DarkCircle> 근데 흠 대충 소스만 봐도 *********....**------ 이렇게 나오는게 맞는듯 싶은데요
<DarkCircle> 전혀 이상하진 않. ..
<JSTae76_BYE-MBP> 레드불은 수입품이라서 비싸기만 비싸고 식약청때문에 다들거없는..
<yemharc> sungyo: lshw, dmidecode
<rhea> 윈도우 에서는
<sungyo> 감사요.^^
<rhea> *-*- 순으로 나오거든요 ....
<rhea> 이게 OS 마다 월래 틀린건가요..
<DarkCircle> 그게 흠 ... 스케쥴링 차이 때문일 수도 있어요
<rhea> 스케쥴링 어떤것때문에 그런지 자세히 얘기해주실수있으세요 ?
<DarkCircle> 선점형이냐 비선점형이냐에 따라서도 다르고 ...
<rhea> 제가 알기론 유닉스나 윈도우나 두개다 선점형 식 아닌가요... ?
<ndsin2> 아마 버퍼 때문일꺼에요
<ndsin2> fflush(stdout);
<ndsin2>  이거 넣어주면 모았다가 출력 안하고
<ndsin2> 원하시는대로 번갈아가면서 찍어줄듯
<yemharc> 믕.....
<ndsin2> printf 다음에
<rhea> 저걸 부모 프로세스에 넣는건가요.. ?
<ndsin2> 버퍼 지워보세요
<DarkCircle> 근데 자식 프로세스가 일방적으로 먼저 실행되고 나서 부모 프로세스가 실행된다면 자식 프로세스가 일방적으로 선점상태일수도 있을텐데
<JSTae76_BYE-MBP> 전 이만 가볼께요.. 코딩하러ㅋㅋㅋ :( 이만
<sungyo> 네 고생하세요.^^
<rhea> printf("-") 뒷부분 지우라고 하신거죠.. ?
<rhea> 부모프로세스가 자식프로세스를 호출해서 불러올때
<yemharc> 이거 순서대로만 가도 저게 정상 출력인데요.......
<rhea> 자식만 선점형으로 할수가 있나요.. ?
<rhea> 아니자식만 선점형으로 될수가있어요..?
<DarkCircle> 일단 저 코드를 아주 간단하게 말씀드리자면 for 루프 자체를 통해서 닥치고 100번 찍어라 이런 이야기가 되는거라 (...) 단위실행은 한번만 찍게 해야 ..
<DarkCircle> 그래야 랜덤이든 뭐든 번갈아가면서 찍을 수 있죠 .
<rhea> 음 그러면.. 왜 결과물이 동시에 2개가 같이 출력이되죠..ㅠ...
<yemharc> 그냥 순서대로... 분기에서 pid0이니 자식으로 갔다가, 자식에서 100번 찍으래서 찍고, 끝나고 나와서 부모가 100개 출력하고....
<rhea> 하나먼저나오고 그다음에 다음게 나오는게아니고...
<DarkCircle> 프로시저 진입후 종료하기 전까지 프로세스는 죽지 않거든요.
<rhea> 아...
<rhea> 그런 게 잇어요 =ㅁ= ? 왜 여태 유닉스 공부하면서 그런건 몰랏지...........
<yemharc> 이건 뭐라고 할까....... 일단 정상적으로 작동하는 코드네요;;
<DarkCircle> 그리고 저 루프 안에 있는 a 변수에 대한 할당 코드 (y,z 루프)는 있으나 마나 한 쓰레기 코드구요.
<rhea> 그럼 유닉스는 저 코드로 보면 부모 프로세스가 돌아가기 시작하면 끝날때까지 기달렷다가 자식프로세스하고 같이 결과물을 내보낸다는거네요 ?
<DarkCircle> 구조를 좀 바꿔보셔야 할것.
<rhea> 제가 구상한것중에 복잡하게 한다구 해서 한거엿는데요 ㅠㅠ....
<sungyo> 혹시 크런치뱅 리눅스 써보신분 계셔요?
<DarkCircle> 결과를 어떻게 내보내야 하는건지는 모르겠는데 때로는 스레드니 프로세스니 하는 개념이 필요가 없을수가 있죠
<DarkCircle> 그냥 대충 랜덤 함수로 랜덤값 뽑아다가 switch 문으로 넣고 메세지 패싱 하는 방식으로 해서 단위 루틴 실행하는 방법도 ..
<DarkCircle> 동작을 간단간단하게 진행하는 단순한 코드가 좋은 코드 .
<rhea> 찍히는 속도를 늘릴려고 복잡하게 했거든요.... ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 근데 저건 복잡한게 아니라 그냥 코드가 더러운거예요
<rhea> 유닉스에서 부모프로세스가 자식프로세스 불려놓고 자식프로세스가 작업이끝나고 부모프로세스가 안끝나면 계속 대기하는 그런 아키텍쳐를 가지고있어요 ?
<DarkCircle> 함수 잘 찾아보시면 usleep() 같은거도 있고 sleep() 같은거도 있을텐데
<rhea> sleep 안쓰고 달느 방식을 찾고있엇거든요...
<DarkCircle> 자식 프로세스가 의도적으로 선점하고 있으면 작업이 끝날때까지 부모 프로세스가 대기하죠 :)
<DarkCircle> 차라리 저렇게 하시지 마시고 스레드로 돌려보세요.
<rhea> 스레드@.@ ...............
<DarkCircle> 너무 먼 길을 돌아가라고 말씀드리는거려나 ..
<DarkCircle> 근데 말씀하시는 방법대로라면 프로세스 단위 실행이 아니라 스레드 단위 실행이어야 함 ㅡ.ㅡ
<yemharc> 에구
<yemharc> 지금 저 코드의 순서를 설명하면요
<yemharc> int a 할당.....이런건 그냥 의미가 없고
<yemharc> pid = fork()를 했으니 부모와 자식이 PID를 리턴받습니다.
<yemharc> -로야 당연히 안 가고
<yemharc> 그럼 조건문에서 그 다음 만나는게 pid = 0인데 자식이 0을 할당받으니 자식 프로세스의 작업이 먼저 실행되죠
<yemharc> 그래서 자식 코드로 가보면, 그냥 코드 그대로 for문 돌려서 100개 찍고 리턴하고 종료
<yemharc> 멈추고 말고 할것도 없죠 이건
<yemharc> 그러니 먼저 자식이 별 100개 찍고
<yemharc> 그 다음에 부모 프로세스가 작동해서 이것도 멈추고 말고 할것도 없이 - 100개 찍고
<yemharc> ******......-------......... 하고 종료죠
<rhea> @.@...그럼 자식프로세스가
<rhea> 먼저 끝낫으니 먼저 출려고나서 약간의 텀이 있은뒤  부모 프로세스가 출력되어야되는거아닌가요 ?
<DarkCircle> main() 이게 하나의 실행 단위거든요. 그러니 자식 프로세스의 main()을 그냥 통째로 실행하고 끝나는것.
<yemharc> 그리고 프로세스 동기화가 안 되어 있으니 누가 먼저 찍어버릴지도 모를 일이고
<yemharc> 저거야 워낙 짧으니 그럴일은 없겠지만 저거 부모 main()이 좀 복잡해지면 누가 먼저 실행될지는 며느리도 몰라요
<DarkCircle> 옆집 코딩하는 어르신도 모르는것 .
<yemharc> 현재 원하는 의도대로 *-*-*-*-*- 이렇게 나오려면
<DarkCircle> main.c 128번째 줄에 breakpoint를 걸고 stacktrace를 찍어봐 (먼산)
<yemharc> 1. 자식 실행코드를 부모의 (pid == 0) 블럭에 넣고
<yemharc> 2. 부모/자식 프로세스간 동기화
<yemharc> 인데, 이러느니 그냥 쓰레드 돌리는게 낫죠
<yemharc> .......
<rhea> 전 아직도 이해가 안가는게 있어요...
<yemharc> ?
<rhea> fflush(stdout)써보니까 *-*-*- 이런 식으로 나오던데 그럼 이건 프로세서가 번갈아 가면서 처리하고 있단 뜻인가요?
<ndsin2> rhea 아까 짜신 소느는 안봤는데
<rhea> 자식 부모 둘다 printf밑에 fflush 썼습니다.
<ndsin2> 같은 소스인데
<ndsin2> 윈도우에선 번갈아가면서 나오고 리눅스에선 몰아서 나온다길래
<ndsin2> 버퍼 모았다가 찍을꺼같아서여
<ndsin2> 아 전 씻으러
<ndsin2> 휘릭
<DarkCircle> 윈도우가 잘못했네
<sungyo> ㅎㅎㅎ 윈도우가 나빴네~~~~
<yemharc> ㄲ;;
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 윈도우가 잘못했네.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 리눅스에서 fflush 추가했더니 순차적으로 나오나요?
<rhea> 네..
<yemharc> fflush(stdout)이면 output스트림 비우라는건데.......
<rhea> 복잡하네여 =_=............
<DarkCircle> 근데 저건 스트림을 비우고 안비우고의 문제가 아닌데 그냥 단위 프로세스 쭉 실행해버리고 아니고의 문제.
<rhea> 월래 OS별루 왜 이렇게나오는지 분석할려고햇더니 =_=  윈도우하고 유닉스랑 프로세스 생성하고 실행하는데 있어서 차이도 못찾겠네요= _=
<DarkCircle> 일단 리눅스라면 커널에서의 스케줄링 정책이 있어서 선택한 스케줄링 알고리즘의 동작에 따라 돌아가는 것이 당연 ..
<DarkCircle> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/%EB%9D%BC%EC%9A%B4%EB%93%9C_%EB%A1%9C%EB%B9%88_%EC%8A%A4%EC%BC%80%EC%A4%84%EB%A7%81
<DarkCircle> 누가 저걸 문맥으로 번역해놨는데 문맥이 아니라 프로세스 상태라고 해야 맞 =3
<sungyo> 클라우드서버를 하나 갖고 싶은데 마땅한 컴퓨터를 살 형편이 만만치 않아 amd계열의 적당한 구형 데스크탑에 우분투를 깔아 돌리고 잇어요 lol
<sungyo> 제가 미친게 맞죠?ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 혼자쓸거면 전혀 상관없어요
<DarkCircle> 그게 더 정상인듯 싶은데요 -ㅠ-
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 전기세요.
<DarkCircle> 버리기엔 아깝고 쓰자니 거시기한 ... 암드
<DarkCircle> 겨륵 =3
<DarkCircle> yemharc / 막차 끊기기 전에 퇴근하시라능
<yemharc> 집이야 걸어가도 되긴 하는데........
<sungyo> 옆에 파폭 창을 닫는다는걸 그만 irc를 닫아버렸네요..
<DarkCircle> 프로그램 메뉴를 연다는걸 시스템 종료를 할 기세
<DarkCircle> ㄲㄲ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 접때는 터미널작업하다 정신놓고 irc창에 exit 쳐놓았어요. 닫는다고
<DarkCircle> 으잌
<sungyo> 쳐놓고 안닫히는걸 보고 irc는 마우스로 눌러 닫아야 하는걸 알게 된순간..참 민망하더라구요.
<DarkCircle> 그래도 kill -9로 엉뚱한거 죽이는것보단 나을거예요 (먼산)
<DarkCircle> 저장안된거 죽이기.
<sungyo> 헐
<rhea> 유닉스로 이쪽 채널 접속 어떻게해요 -ㅁ- ? %irc 해도 안되는데 ;
<yemharc> VM으로 리눅스 돌리면서 작업하고 sudo reboot을 했더니 로컬머신이 리붓..........
<DarkCircle> 아음 ...
<yemharc> 유닉스로 여기 접속하려면 irc 프로그램 쓰시면 되죠
<DarkCircle> 우유에 율무가루 타와야지..
<yemharc> 터미널이면 irssi도 있고
<yemharc> X면 xchat 있고요
<sungyo> 순간 전 유닉스에 irc를 접속하려면 우유에 율부가루를 타와야 하는줄 알았어요.
<rhea> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 율부-> 율무
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<rhea> 왜안되지 이거 모 설치해야되요 ?
<yemharc> X에요?
<rhea> 솔라리스요 =ㅁ =ㅋ
<DarkCircle> xchat 컴파일해서 올리세요
<yemharc> 아뇨 그러니까.... 그래픽? 콘솔?
<rhea> 콘솔입니다
<yemharc> 그럼 irssi 찾아보세요
<DarkCircle> 솔라리스에 그놈 컴파일해서 올리시면 될거 같은데
<DarkCircle> ..
<DarkCircle> 3.x 말고 2.xx 올리시면 나름 안정적 .
<rhea> 아 감사합니다 ㅎ
<sungyo> 혹시 우분투에서 vnc 쓰시는분 계신가요?
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ
<sungyo> vnc4server를 9.10에서 설정하는 문서에서,  xstartup파일을 설정하는 도중에 'gnome-session &&'을 삽입하는 구절이 있는데요, 전 12.04에 유니티라 이게 해당이 되나 모르겠어요.
<sungyo> http://ssndwind.tistory.com/36
<sungyo> Step 3. xstartup 설정변경이에ㅛ.
<yemharc> 그놈이 아니라 unity로 변경하면 될겁니다
<sungyo> 매번 감사해요.^^
<yemharc> 근데 그거 굳이 설정할 필요 없을텐데요;;
<yemharc> apt-get 설치면 자동으로 세팅되어 있을텐데
<sungyo> 모르겠어요, 보통 설정문서들 찾아보면 저길 항상 만줘주는걸로 나오더라구요.
<yemharc> 음.... 잠깐만요 좀 확인좀 해볼게요
<yemharc> 이게 gdm쓸때랑 lightdm쓸때랑 또 틀릴거에요
<yemharc> gnome-session --session=unity &
<yemharc> --session= 부분에 unity-2d, classic 등등 이름 적어주네요
<yemharc> 그럼 unity인거냐 unity-3d인거냐........
<sungyo> 오오, 되네요. 감사해요.
<sungyo> 이거 안되서 울뻔했어요.^0^
<yemharc> ^^;;
<sungyo> cli로 다 해결이 되면 상관이 없는데, 간혹 php소스를 설치할때 웹으로 열리는 원격으로는 설정이 안되는 경우가 있더라구요.
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> sudo telinit 1
<yemharc> 그럼 콘솔로 부팅할거에요
<sungyo> ssh 상으로 접속해서 말씀이신건가요?
<yemharc> 아.....그러니까 X윈도가 설치되어 있으면 기본이 그래픽 부팅이죠?
<yemharc> telinit 1이면 레벨1 부팅하란 말이거든요. (콘솔부팅)
<sungyo> (...........)
<yemharc> VNC접속이야 어차피 서버만 켜져 있으면 세션으로 백그라운드서 돌아가는거니까 굳이 서버가 그래픽 부팅을 할 필요는 없어요
<sungyo> 예. 서버는 그래픽으로 부팅되어져 있는 상황이에요.
<sungyo> 그러네요?
<sungyo> 그래픽 부팅을 해놓으면 그만큼 전기도 들죠?
<yemharc> http://d.pr/i/v410 이런 식으로요
<yemharc> 어우.....레티나는 무서워서 스샷도 못 찍겠네;;
<yemharc> 손바닥 사이즈보다 작은 창 두개 스샷 찍었다고 1600x800이라니;;
<sungyo> 사진이 흐려서 글자는 안보이는데, 화면이 한쪽은  gui,  한쪽은 cli네요?
<yemharc> 아 흐려서 잘 안보이나요;;
<sungyo> 글자는 안보여요.
<DarkCircle> 아 갑자기 오랜만에 synergy가 생각났네요
<DarkCircle> -_-;
<yemharc> http://d.pr/i/vHa4
<yemharc> 왼쪽이 VNC, 오른쪽이 VNC서버에요
<sungyo> synergy 저거 포럼에서 누가 찾던건데,  저런게 실제로 있네요?!
<yemharc> 나온지는 좀 된 물건이죠
<yemharc> 돈 많은 자의 어플리케이션 (......)
<yemharc> 어플은 공짜인데 저걸 써먹을 환경은 비싸죠
<yemharc> .........
<sungyo> 돈 내야 되요?
<DarkCircle> 좀 된게 아니라 굉장히 오래됐 (...)
<DarkCircle> 제가 08년도부터 써봤으니까. ..
<DarkCircle> 요새는 괜찮아요 예전에나 버벅였지
<yemharc> 저걸 쓰려면, 일단 컴이 2대여야 합니다.
<yemharc> .........
<yemharc> 듀얼모니터는 안받아줘요 ㅇㅅㅇ........
<DarkCircle> 3대여도 좋아요 *-_-*
<yemharc> 그래서 돈 많은 자의 어플
<yemharc> ..........
<DarkCircle> 제가 3대까지 써봤다능.
<DarkCircle> 노트북 - 리눅스 머신 - 윈도우
<DarkCircle> 이렇게 놓고
<DarkCircle> 아마 듀얼을 썼을거예요 (맞나 ..)
<yemharc> ......나도 돈 있으면 맥북에 쿼드모니터 하고싶다
<sungyo> cli로 부팅해놓은 상황에서 x를 띄우는 방법도 있나요?
<yemharc> startx, gdm start 등등
<yemharc> 로그아웃하면 CLI로 돌아와요
<yemharc> 그러고 보면 startx를 마지막으로 쓴게 언제더라........
<sungyo> 으음. 이젠 cli로 띄워놔야겠네요. ㅎㅎㅎ 감사해요.^^
<yemharc> 전 이만 로그아웃을......
<dalgona> 하아.... 무턱대고 make -j 를 해서 커널 빌드하려 했더니
<dalgona> 램부족으로 얼어버리네요
<DarkCircle> 안습 ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<dalgona> 리셋버튼 눌러서 간신히 재부팅하고 -j4옵션 걸어서 다시....
<dalgona> make 맨페이지에서 -j 옵션 관련 내용을 보니까,
<dalgona> j 뒤에 숫자를 안붙이면 프로세스를 가능한 한 많이 만든다길래ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 근데 커널 컴파일에 -j 옵션이 붙긴 하나요?
<DarkCircle> 아마 리니어하게 컴파일할텐데
<dalgona> make를 쓰면 다 적용되지 않을까요??
<DarkCircle> 그게 허용이 되는 경우가 있고 아닌경우가 있어서요 (..)
<dalgona> 그런데 지금 -j4 걸고 잘 되는거 보니까,
<dalgona> 적용이 되는것같긴 하네요;;
<sungyo> 저도 이만 이불속으로....
<xorox90> 혹시 접속자의 국가별로 다른 아이피를 도메인 네임서버에서 건내줄 수 있나요?
<Julie_> 음
<Julie_> 아무도  안 계시나요?
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 젠장 아이패드를 사야 되는 이유가 있군요...ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_web> 아놔... 뉴아이패드 사기 시른데..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> Seony: 오늘 아침도 cormorant말아먹었습니다..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 헛... 전에도 터트리지 않으셨어요?
<razGon_web> 괜히 위험지역에서 버티다가 워프전에 폭파...ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 탐사용 함선으로 몸빵을 하시다니... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 결재는 내일로 미뤄야 될거 같습니다. 본격적인 게임은 오늘밖에..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 전투용아닌가요?
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 터렛이 많이 있길레..ㅋ
<razGon_web> 콘도르는 전투용같기는 하더군요.
<razGon_web> 미사일라운처가3개.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 이제 멀린으로 움직여야 되겠습니다..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 근데 전투용으로 올리려면 스킬 뭐올려야 되나요?
<razGon_web> 미사일쪽은 레벨 3로 거의 평균 맞추었습니다만.
<razGon_web> 지금은 light missile
<Seony> light missile보다는 heavy missile쪽으로 투자하세요
<razGon_web> 그거 기를려면 라이트 미사일이 3렙이 되야 되서요.ㅎ
<Seony> 아...
<razGon_web> 바로 헤비 미사일 익힐려구요.
<razGon_web> 미사일이 장점이 사정거리 좋고 정확도나 위력도 괜찮은데. 문제가 레벨업하기가 조금 그런면이 있고 뭐 그건 그렇다쳐도 런쳐파워 많이 먹더군요.
<Seony> 글쵸...
<razGon_web> 게다가 미사일한기 가격이.. 넘 세더군요. 역시 돈의 왕국 칼다리라는 말이 나오더군요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 대신 런처 가격이 싸요
<razGon_web> 오토타겟미사일은 별루인지요?
<razGon_web> 그런가요? 그런점이 있군요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 지금 현재 오토타겟 미사일도 레벨2까지 올렸습니다.
<razGon_web> 전투쪽과 탐사쪽에 대단위 투자 하려구요. ㅋ
<razGon_web> 탐사도 나름 잼있더군요.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 이쪽이 좀더 개발되면 바운티 헌터가 되겠더라구요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> "찾아서 제거하는" 바운티 헌터.
<Seony> 전화가 와서...
<Seony> 전투가 좀 그래도 재미는 있죠..
<Seony> 오토타겟은 유저들 사이에서 잘 안써요...
<Seony> 아.. 오토타겟은 아니고 스마트 미사일인가 그건갑다..
<Seony> 전투 쪽으로 나가실거라면, 배틀크루저 5단 찍으면 좋긴 한데요... 문제는 배틀크루저 5단 찍는데 24일 걸립니다 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 그래서 가격이 싸서요. 싱글플레이어끼리는 괜찮을거 같아서요.
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 뭐 상관없습니다. 슬로우슬로우..ㅋ
<Seony> 저도 엄두가 안나서 못찍고있어요...
<razGon_web> 스킬찍어가면서 전투해야죠.
<Seony> 근데 유저들 대부분이, 배틀크루저 5단은 언제 찍어도 손해보지 않는 스킬이라네요
<razGon_web> 이게 전투는 홈월드 방식이라서요.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 잠시만요.ㅎ
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 저도 이틈을 타서 설겆이하러 고고씽~ ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 다시 왔습니다.
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 설겆이... 부럽습니다. 그런여유가 나올수가 있어서..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 하긴 마음에 여유가 없던게 아닐까 생각도 되고요.ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 제가 하는 일이 별로 없잖아요
<Seony> 거진 반백수입니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그래도요.
<razGon_web> 마음의 여유가 없기는 없어요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 보통 홈피 계획을 할때 설계도? 계획서 같은거 어떻게 작성하나요? 대략 이런식으로 메모하긴 했습니다만
<razGon_web> https://docs.google.com/drawings/d/1SdrTFsFq-6LqlMFaN8xGuXgXSWKtKOpiSfn1eetKA-M/edit
<Seony> 접근허가가 필요하네요
<razGon_web> 도메인명도 정하는게 문제네요. 한글도메인은 없는게 나을까요?
<razGon_web> https://docs.google.com/drawings/d/1SdrTFsFq-6LqlMFaN8xGuXgXSWKtKOpiSfn1eetKA-M/edit
<razGon_web> 죄송합니다.
<razGon_web> 헉. 같은 내용인가 보네요. 구글 드라이브인데.
<razGon_web> https://docs.google.com/drawings/d/1SdrTFsFq-6LqlMFaN8xGuXgXSWKtKOpiSfn1eetKA-M/edit
<razGon_web> 변형했습니다.  이제는 보이실겁니다.
<Seony> 한글 도메인은 없는게 나은거 같은데요
<razGon_web> 근데 이게 작명하기좀 그래서요.
<razGon_web> 씨뿌리는 교회 라고. 진행형으로 해야 한다고 해서요.
<Seony> 제가 잘은 모르겠지만 홈페이지 설계할 때는, 일명 스토리보드라는걸 작성하거든요..
<razGon_web> sowingchurch.or.kr 혹은 sowingchurch.org
<Seony> 메인페이지 부터 시작해서, 클릭했을 때 어떤 페이지로 어떻게 진행이 되는지를 만드는 거에요..
<razGon_web> 스토리보드라..
<razGon_web> 예
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ~ ^^
<samahui> 오늘 하루도 즐거움 가득한 멋진 하루 되세요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui> 서울은 한밤중에 첫눈이 내렸다는데... 싸리눈정도인지라... 인정못하겠습니다.
<samahui> 아무튼 그만큼 춥습니다.
<Seony> 드디어 겨울이 오나보네요
<samahui> 네 얼마전 입동이 지났으니 확실히 겨울이지요
<razGon_web> samahui: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 광주는 비가 와서 그런지 따뜻합니다.
<razGon_web> 하긴 여긴 작년에 영하로 빠진 일수가 일주일이 안되었습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2012-11-14
<readytoact1> -_-ㅋ
<readytoact1> 아하아하~~
<samahui> razGon님 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 광주는 영하로 떨어진 일수가 일주일이 안된다니... 부럽군요.
<samahui> 서울은 지금 영하 0.5도 하지만 바람 덕분에 체감온도 -5도 입니다.
<samahui> 건물 난방이 가동되는군요.
<samahui> 다행이 내부는 따땃합니다.
<razGon_web> 여기 건물은 영..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 그래도 햇빛이 보상해주네요
<Seony> 정말 춥긴 추운가보네요...
<Seony> 여긴 여전히 더운데...
<samahui> 다행이 햇살은 좋은 날이군요
<samahui> 덥다니... 다시한번 하와이 가고싶다는 생각을 들게 하시네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 근데 더운 날들만 계속되니까 사실 추운날씨가 너무 그리워요...
<samahui> 오세요. 서울로 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 두꺼운 옷도 좀 입고싶고, 차가운 공기도 좀 맞고싶고...
<samahui> 앞으로 계속 추워요 당분간은 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 그건 그렇겠네요
<samahui> 저도 몸매 숨기기 좋은 겨울옷이 좋아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 찬공기도 좋아하고... 잘때 바닦은 뜨끈뜨끈하게 해놓고 등지지면서 창문은 열어놔서 신선하고 시원한 공기 들이마시면서 자는걸 좋아해요
<samahui> 그래서 겨울에는 침대가 아닌 바닦에서 생활하죠 ^^
<Seony> 그래서 노천탕이 인기잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뜨거운 물 속의 차가운 공기...
<Seony> 아... 그립네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 저는 하와이 같은 기후가 좋은데..
<samahui> 노천탕 그립군요.
<razGon_web> 몸매드러나도 옷입고 있는 건 더워서요.ㅎ
<samahui> 주말에 노천탕이라도 놀러가고 싶은데 3주연속 대전행 입니다 ㅎㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그럼 대전에 가셔서 노천탕을 ㅋ
<samahui> 대...대전에 노천탕이 있습니다.
<razGon_web> 오시는 길에 예산쪽으로나 아산쪽으로 돌아서 오세요.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 아..ㅋ!!
<samahui> 닥터피쉬가 발바닦만 물어 뜯어주는
<razGon_web> 그러면 거기 노천탕으로 고고싱~!
<samahui> 거기서 전 몸담구면 되나요?
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 말그대로 발만 담그는 노천탕 ㅋ ㅋ
<Seony> 아이패드 들고가셔서 노천탕에 몸 담그시면서 업무를 보시면 되겠군요 ㅋ
<samahui> 대전은 유성 온천이 유명한데 실질적인 노천탕도 없고
<Seony> 앱스토어에 터미널 앱이 있으니 리눅스로 접속해서 고고씽 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 심지어 진짜 온천인 곳도 유성호텔이랑 군휴향소랑 무슨장인가 여관목욕탕하나만 인걸로 알고 있습니다
<what> 굿
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<what> 모뉭
<samahui> 좋은아침입니다 ^^
<what> 넵
<Seony> 군휴향소면, 아무나 못들어가는 곳 아니에요?
<samahui> 외할아버지께서 유공자라 전 가능하더군요
<samahui> 근데
<samahui> 거기보다 무슨장인지 이름을 까먹었는데
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음... 인터넷 검색하면 나오지 않을까요... 암튼 유공자의 손자이셨군요..
<what> 로코팀 은 무슨 뜻이에요...?
<samahui> 그 모텔 목욕탕이 더 물이 좋더라고요
<samahui> 유명하더군요
<what> 제가 리눅스를 잘 몰라서요.
<Seony> LOcal COmunity라는 의미입니다.
<what> 지역모임?
<what> 같은건가요?
<Seony> 그런셈이죠
<what> 아..그렇군요. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그로칼이 좀 커서 그렇죠.ㅋ
<what> 오늘은 더블치즈버거가 땡기네요.
<samahui> 지역이 리눅스 사용자로 확장하시면 되죠
<what> 어제는 새우버거 스토리.
<samahui> ㅋ
<readytoact1> 아흥.
<samahui> 전 수제버거가 해피해킹프로2 해먹어서 ㅎㅎㅎ
<what> 저는 양재에서 일을 하고 있습니다.
<samahui> 양재라면 저랑 가깝네요
<samahui> 전 역삼입니다
<what> 해피해킹프로2???
<Seony> HH 살아났어요?
<samahui> 살아는 났습니다만 뭔가 꺼림칙하고
<samahui> 누르는 감에서 이상함이 감지되는듯한
<Seony> 흐... 저런...
<what> http://blog.naver.com/almang_/80169426257
<samahui> 뭐 그래서 지금은 노트북 그냥 그대로 쓰고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ 끈적거리니 기판 열고 하셔야 될겁니다.ㅎ
<what> 키..키보드 따위가 가격이...ㅎㄷㄷ
<samahui> 기판 열고 키켑뽑아서 따 씻었습니다.
<razGon_web> 근데 저거 단종되지 않았ㄴ나요?
<samahui> 스위치 자체에는 안들어 갔을진데... 그래도 왠지 모르게 꺼림직하군요
<what> 아...사고 싶긴 하네요.
<Seony> 아무래도 키캡은 닦을 수 있겠지만, 몸체는 닦기 어려울테니 꺼림칙하겠네요
<samahui> 넵
<Seony> 저도 제 필코 흑축 키보드 씻으면서 얼마나 더러운지 처음 봤거든요..
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ 저도 청소해줘야 하는데 말이죠.ㅎ
<Seony> 근데, 씻는거보다 키캡 뽑는게 더 힘들었어요 ㅋㅋ
<what> 키보드...청소하는 사람들이 있다고 하는 이야기는 들은적 있는데요.
<samahui> 기계식은 그래도 키켑사이로 이물질 들어가도 기판만 안버리면 작동에 문제는 없는데
<what> 여기서 만나게 될 줄이야. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 필코에서 키캡 뽑는 도구가 나오긴 하는데, 그래도 힘들더라구요...
<samahui> 열어봤더니 지저분해서 ㅎ ㅎ ㅎ
<what> 아시는 형님도 리얼 뭐시기니 키보드 애지중지 하시던데
<Seony> what: 청소하는 사람들이 있다고 하는 게 아니구요, 기계식 키보드는 키캡이 빠지게 되어있는 구조에요..
<samahui> 재미있는건 전 머리도 긴편인데 짧디짧은 머리카락이 수북하게 들어있더군요
<samahui> 생각해보니 여름에 박박 밀었을때 들어간듯해요
<what> 저는 키보드에 대해서 잘 몰라서 쓰다가 버린게 두어개 되는거 같아요.
<razGon_web> 머리카락뿐일까요?ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> what: http://campl.us/mfZv 이렇게 생겼죠
<samahui> 먼지+이물질(주스, 커피 등등)
<razGon_web> 저는 컴앞에서 머리 쥐어 뜯는 경우가 있어서... 그외 각질류가.ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 거기에 이번에 노른자 까지
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 키보드 가격이 10만원 20만원 하면, 씻어서 쓰게 되어있죠 ㅋㅋ
<what> 아..저렇게 분해가 되는군요.
<samahui> 허걱 ^^;;
<Seony> 저도 만원짜리 키보드 쓰면 쓰다 버렸겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 해피해킹 지금 20에 못사요 더줘야지  ㅋ
<what> 전느 9천원 정도 에서 2만원 이내의 키보드만 써봐서. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 언제봐도 더럽긴 더럽네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데 좀 오래 쓰긴 했어요....
<samahui> 잘 닦아서 집어넣어 봉인하고 저렴한 기계식을 쓸까 생각중입니다.
<samahui> 해피가 자리도 덜 차지해서 좋은디
<Seony> 저는 자리는 괜찮고, 무조건 숫자키패드가 있어야해서요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 회사에서 막 쓰기에는 좀 그렇네요
<samahui> 집꺼랑 바꿔야 겠어요
<what> 저렴한 기계식 키보드는 얼마나 할까요?
<Seony> 10만원쯤 할 거에요
<samahui> 10만원 이내 입니다.
<samahui> 제니스인가 거기꺼 집에서 청축 쓰는데 12~3만원 쯤 준거 같네요
<what> 아하
<what> 10만원 정도면 저도 살 수 있겠군요.
<Seony> what: 근데 그게 그렇게 간단하지가 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 근데 잘 골라야되에ㅛ
<samahui> 잘못하면 10만원도 아까운 녀석이 있거든요
<Seony> 기계식 키보드가 종류가 많은데다 감각부터 완전히 달라서 고민 많이 하실 거에요
<what> 제 책상이 좁아서 풀사이즈 키보드는 안될거 같아요. ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 청축, 갈축, 흑축, 적축, 백축...
<what> 그러고 보니 막손이라 저는 지금꺼 그냥 써도 되겠어요.
<what> 아까 그 해피해킹
<what> 그거는 사이즈가 작아서 구매의 충동이 살짝 느껴졌는데, 가격이 비싸다고 하셔서 과감히 재빠르게 포기.
<Seony> 기계식도 작은건 얼마든지 있는데요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> -_-ㅋ 와
<readytoact1> 한번써고 싶지만..
<samahui> 키보드 메니아 가보세용
<readytoact1> 키보드질도 귀찮아서..
<what> 오늘은 기계식 키보드 저렴한거 한번 구경이나 해 봐야 겠어요. ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 청축을 주로 쓰는데
<Seony> what: 여기서 구경해보세요. http://www.leopold.co.kr/?doc=cart/list.php&ca_id=10
<samahui> 주변 시선 무시신공이 필요하죠
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact1> 컴퓨터로 음성입력하면 실행해주는 뭐 없나..
<samahui> 레오폴드 저렴하면서 괜찮은편이죠
<Seony> 음.. 저는 청축처럼 부드러운건 도저히 못쓰겠더라구요
<samahui> 흑축 추천합니다
<Seony> 무조건 흑축으로 가는겁니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 일단 딸깍하는 클릭음도 없고...
<Seony> 대충 눌러도 눌리고..
<samahui> 부드럽게 두드리기 좋아서 공공장소(회사등)에서 쓸만한 기계식이죠 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 전 그래도 청축 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 두드리는 소리가 좋아서 기계식 쓰는지라 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 멤브레인의 그 튜브 느낌이 너무 싫더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 키감은 오히려 노트북을 자주 오래 써와서 TP같은 감촉이 더 좋아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<what>  Seony 링크 감사합니다.
<Seony> 별말씀을...
<samahui> www.kbdmania.net
<samahui> 여기를 가보세요
<samahui> 키보드 정보는 가장 많으니까
<Seony> 저도 펜타그래프는 그나마 나은데... 멤브레인은 진짜 좀 거시기 해요
<samahui> ㅇㅇ
<samahui> 전 집에 노트북 빼고는 기계식밖에 없어요
<samahui> 다른건 못쓰겠더군요.
<samahui> 직업이 직업인지라 계속 컴을 쓰는데 손 감촉이라도 좋아야지 일할맛이 나죠 ^^;;
<Seony> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 솔직히 전 키보드는 안가리고 쓴다고 생각햇는데, 흑축 쓴 뒤로 가끔 멤브레인 치면 좀 그렇더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그렇더군요
<samahui> 기계식을 안써봤으면 모르는데
<samahui> 한번 손맛 들이면 다른거 쓰기가 좀 거시기하죠
<samahui> 전 노트북 덕에 좀 덜해요
<samahui> 노트북 키감도 좋아라 하거든요. 손에 익어서 ㅎㅎ
<what> 청축이 좋아 보이네요.
<samahui> 청축이 가장 좋은데 문제는 소리입니다.
<what> 레오폴드??
<Seony> 청축은 누를 때마다 딸깍하는 클릭음이 있는 거에요
<what> 사고 싶어 지네요. 적당한 가격. 작은 크기
<samahui> 소리가 너무 커서 여러사람 있는곳에서 쓰면 욕먹던가
<samahui> 사용 금지 당해요
<samahui> 흑축 추천드립니다
<what> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요. 사용금지 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 프로게이머들은 흑축 쓰죠.
<Seony> 조금만 눌러도 바로 반응이 와서...
<samahui> 프로그래머들도 많이 씁니다
<Seony> 게이밍용 키보드 보면 죄다 흑축이더라구요...
<what> 제가 사무실에서 청축 썼다가 귀싸다구 맞고 구석에서 키보드 부여 잡고 울고 있는 모습이 그려지네요. ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 구름타법이라고 부드럽게 고속타이핑할때 좋거든요
<Seony> 근데, 흑축이 구름타법 할만큼 스프링이 강하진 않던데요
<what> 그러고 보니 제 랩에 지금 이런거 쓸때는 아니구나.
<Seony> 그 뭐냐 백축인가 하는 고탄성 스프링을 한 번 써봐야 알 것 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 빠르게 치기 좋아요
<samahui> 절반 누른다는 기분으로 타이핑이 가능하니까요
<samahui> 그래도 전 청축
<samahui> 우선 지위가 있는지라 누가 뭐라할 사람도 없고
<samahui> 눈치도 원래 없고
<Seony> 전 뭐... 흑축으로 끝까지 내리찍어도 타자속도는 왠만큼 나와서 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오오 높으신 분 오오
<samahui> 울팀에서만요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 연구소가 따로 떨어져 있어서
<what> 청축 : ...길어서 중략...단, 타이핑시 발생하는 소음으로 공공장소나 사무실에서는 사용이 부적합할 수 있습니다.
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> what: 흑축으로 알아보세요. 제일 무난해요
<what> 넵 알겠습니다.
<samahui> 아니면 적축도 괜찮다는데 솔직히 적축은 써본적이 없어서
<samahui> 추천해 드리기 좀 그렇군요
<Seony> 적축이, 흑축보다 스프링이 좀 약한거 맞죠?
<samahui> 그렇게 알고는 있는데 과연 어떨지
<samahui> 요즘 많이들 쓰는거 같더군요
<samahui> 울 직원들은 갈축을 많이 쓰더군요
<samahui> 저만 청축
<razGon_web> 리하이요.
<samahui> 리하이 입니다요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 갈축이나 청축은, 키가 눌리는 점이 별도로 있는거죠?
<razGon_web> 헉.. 좀 이상하네요.
<samahui> 걸림이 느껴진다고 봐야죠
<razGon_web> 방금 그싸이트 들어간뒤에 갑자기 정지.
<samahui> 찰칵거리는
<razGon_web> 플레쉬만 만나면 아주...
<samahui> 헉...
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 흐... 만인의 적 플래시...
<samahui> 플레쉬가 왠수죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 근데 플레쉬같지는 않은거 같아요.
<samahui> 플래시를 애플이 퇴출할만 하네요
<samahui> 플래시 맞아요. 거의 멈춤 생기면
<readytoact1> ㅡ.ㅡ;;; 이런
<readytoact1> 프로젝트파일을 온라인으로 저장했는데..
<samahui> 백그라운드로 플래시 소스 불러들이는중
<readytoact1> 사이트가 안열려요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 제가 아는 프로그래머 왈, 플래시 액션스크립트 코딩을 프로그래머가 안하고 디자이너가 하니까 엉망이라서 그런거라고 하네요
<Seony> 예를 들면 루프문을 썼는데 그걸 안닫아준다거나.... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ 그것도 일리가 있네요
<what> 플래시가 잘못 했네.
<Seony> 액션스크립트도 객체지향을 지원할만큼 심도있는 언어인데, 그걸 디자이너들이 코딩을 하니...
<Seony> 그래서 플래시도 프로그래머가 코딩 잘해놓으면 아주 쾌적하대요..
<samahui> 전 잠시 일좀하고 올께요
<Seony> 그걸 개선한게 Adobe Air이고..
<Seony> 넵 수고하세요
<samahui> 즐거운 시간들 되시고 이따뵈욥
<samahui> 넵
<what> 컴맹이라 몬알아 듣고 있음. ㅎㅎ
<what> 알아 들어 봐야 머리만 아플거 같은 단어들...ㅎㄷㄷ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 랩에 계신다면서, 컴퓨터는 안쓰시나봐요..
<readytoact1> what: -0- .. 여긴 컴맹 많아요.
<readytoact1> 저도 컴맹
<what> 저는 리눅스 설치 하려고 하다가 여기 까지 오게 되었습니다.
<what> 랩...은 아니고요.
<what> 그 랩이 아니고요
<what> 제 레벨에 저런 키보드를 쓴다는게 말이 안된다는 뜻으로 이야기 한거에요. ㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> 스낵랩
<readytoact1> 먹고싶네요 -0-
<what> 키보드를 써 봐야 채팅용이나 문서 작성용으로 주로 쓰는데, 굳이 비싼 키보드가 필요한지 싶어서요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<what> 오..오늘은 스낵랩
<what> 어제는 새우버거
<readytoact1> 저도 이번에 직장을 옮겨서.. 주제에 맞지 않는 고사양 컴을 받으니... 게임이나 돌릴까.. 싶기도 하고
<readytoact1> -_-;;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> Seony: 저 -_-/ 이직했습니다.
<Seony> 어디로 하셨어요?
<readytoact1> 보안회사요.
<readytoact1> IT보안
<Seony> 오... 그럼 곧 스킬이 업그레이드 되시겠군요...
<readytoact1> 그냥.. 뭐 .. 편의점 도시락 셔틀하고
<readytoact1> 가끔 바닥청소하고
<readytoact1> 설겆이 하고 그래요
<Seony> 헐... 실내 보안 먼저 시작하시네요
<readytoact1> 나이먹었다고 스킬은 안갈켜주네요.
<readytoact1> 결정적으로 갈켜줄 사람들은 다 외근나가있어서;;;
<Seony> 직책은요?
<readytoact1> -_-ㅋ.. '팀장'이래요.
<readytoact1> 과장도 차장도 아닌
<readytoact1> 팀장..
<readytoact1> 누가 위고 아랜지도 모르겠습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 하하하... 팀장이라는 직책이 좀 애매하긴 하죠..
<readytoact1> 애매하니 서로 말놓지도 못하고 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact1> ㅡ.ㅡ 근데 이 회사엔 팀장이 몇분계시네요;;;
<Seony> 소수민족이시군요
<readytoact1> ㅠㅠ 네.. 소수민족.. 맞습니다.
<readytoact1> ㅋㅋ 복음화가 필요하진 않지만;; 소수민족-
<readytoact1> 근데
<readytoact1> 회사가 멀어서
<readytoact1> 인천에서 의왕까지 출근하기가 허허;;;
<Seony> 인천에서 의왕이면 무쟈게 먼덴요...
<Seony> 아니 근데 언제부터 인천 사셨어요?
<markers> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<what> 저도 IT 직종에서 일을 해보고 싶긴 하지만...
<what> 이직을 할 수도 없고...제 나이에 신입도 불가능 하고, 급여가 떨어지면 가족들의 생계(?)가 위협(?) 받는 터라...
<markers> 'ㅅ';;; 나이가 몇이시길래..
<what> 32살이요. 신입 안되는 나이죠.
<readytoact1> what: 저희 상시채용해요 ㅋㅋ 개발자
<Seony> 아... 이제 슬슬 더워지는데... 피신해야할 시간이네요..
<what> readytoact1: 제가 개발을 할줄 아는게 아니라서요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<what> 컴맹이에요.
<readytoact1> Seony: 아.. 1년 됐어요. 아내가 출산하면서 애기 때문에 옮겼어요..
<hblee> 안녕하세요
<what> 리눅스 설치 하는거 따라 댕기다가 여기까지 오게 되었어요.
<Seony> 아...
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<readytoact1> what: -_-a .. 저도 개발을 못하는데.. 그냥 왔어요
<hblee> 3일동안 접속이 안끊겼네요
<readytoact1> hblee: 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 저는 개발자인데요... 축구할 때 하도 개발이라..
<hblee> 아 그 개발!?
<Seony> 그 개발자도 상시채용하나요? ㅎㅎ
<what> 스치면 사망 한다는 그 개발?
<readytoact1> -_-/ 전 공으로 하는건 다 개발
<markers> 32살이면 신입이 안되나요? 40전까지는 신입이든 머든 상관이 없을거 같은데 -ㅅ-; 물론 힘들기는 하겟지만...;
<Seony> readytoact1: 그래서 팀장이 되셨군요..
<hblee> 32살 신입....
<what> 저 운동 댕길때 관장님께서 하시던 말씀 이죠. "야, 재 개발이야. 스치면 사망."
<readytoact1> Seony: 개발 정도가 아니라.. 블랙홀 입니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<hblee> 안되는건 없는데 .. 어디서 뽑아서 쓰냐겠지요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact1> 공을 빨아들이죠 -_-;;;
<what> 힘이야 들면 되는데 제 페이를 누가 어느 회사에서 맞춰 줄수 있으려나요.
<hblee> 공을 대기중으로 빨려들어가게 하는 힘
<readytoact1> 후르르릅
<hblee> 랜덤이겠네요 ..ㅋ
<hblee> 신입이면..한국에서 신입 가면 2400~2600 정도겠지여 중소기업
<what> 지금 받는 연봉 보다 많이 떨어지기 때문에...개발을 해보고 싶긴 하지만, 포기
<what> 현재 3400 인데, 2400~2600 이면...마누라가 싫어할 거에요. 집에서 나가라고 할지도. ...
<what> 나가라면 ㅎㄷㄷ
<what> 이 추운날
<what> 밖에서 자면 입돌ㅇ ㅏ 간다는데요.
<suapapa> 7 8 년전에도 그 정도였는데.. IT 몸값 정말 똥값이네요 :(
<readytoact1> ..입돌아가요 밖에서 주무시면
<what> ㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> 입 돌아가보지 않았음 말을 마세요;;
<hblee> 얼마전에 1800이었어요
<hblee> \ㅋㅋㅋ
<what> 헐..서..설마?
<samahui> 초봉3000대 입니다.
<samahui> 저희는 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 다시 일하러 슝
<hblee> 우와..
<Seony> 초봉 3천인 대신, 박사학위 있어야되는거 아니에요? ㅋ
<readytoact1> -_-ㅋ 전 경제관념이 없어서;;;
<readytoact1> 돈 있음 쓰고 없음 말고;
<samahui> 초봉 3000~3500 학력에 따라
<hblee> 워..
<hblee> ㅋ..
<markers> 어디시길래 초봉 3000 3500 'ㅅ';;;
<markers> 제 친구 이번에 엘지전자 붙어서 다 합쳐서 3800정도 받을거 같다고는 하던데
<what> 아...검색 조금 해보니, 다들 4년제 나오셨나 봐요. 개발쪽은 4년제 나와야 한다고 대부분 그러네요.
<what> 전느 2년제 나와서 ㅎㅎㅎ
<hblee> 2년제 다니신분들도 계시져 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그게, 4년제 대학에서 배우는 전산학이라는 학문의 커리큘럼이 중요해서 그럴 거에요...
<hblee> 근데 결국 방통대라도 다니셔서 4년제 학위로 갈아타심..
<hblee> 저도 인천사는데..
<what> 방통대라...음...교수면전에서 이야기 주고 받는게 좋아서요.
<hblee> 그렇군요
<Seony> 인천 어디 사시는데요?>
<hblee> 인천대공원 근처요 ㅎ
<Seony> 제 장인어른 댁이랑 가까벤요.
<hblee> 네 회사말고..개인적으로 노는 사무실은..구월동 근처
<readytoact1> what: 전 고졸예요 ;;
<what> 직접 학교 다닐 수 있으면 더욱이 좋겠지만...현실은 공부할 때가 지나서, 다시 학교에 가려면 돈이 많아야죠. ㅡㅡㅋ
<readytoact1> 오
<readytoact1> 인천분!!
<readytoact1> 전 부평삽니다
<readytoact1> 백운역 근처예요-
<hblee> 헐
<what> 저는 개봉분!!
<Seony> what: 저는 나이 30살 먹고 공부 다시 시작했어요
<what> 헐...두분 정말 대단 하시네요.
<hblee> 백운이라
<hblee> ㅋ
<Seony> 지금 학교만 5년째 다닙니다
<what> 저는 개봉역 근처에요~
<what> 허걱 5,,,년
<Seony> 힘들고 지겨워 죽겠어요. 이번이 마지막이지만..
<readytoact1> 오오.. 1호선 인천선 라인
<what> 정말 힘드시겠어요.
<readytoact1> 저도 공부하고 싶어요
<what> 저도 공부 하고 싶어요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그럼 공부하세요. 저는 마음 먹고 3개월만에 시작했어요
<readytoact1> 내년에 학교를 갈까도 고민중인데-
<what> 초짜 한테 돈 많이 주면서 가르칠 회사는 없는거 같고요.
<hblee> 그렇죠 아무래도 회사니까..
<what> 오프라인 스터디 모임이나 찾아볼까 생각중입니다.
<hblee> 덜덜..
<what> 이 생각도 몇년째 생각만 하고 있다는게 함정이죠. ㅡㅡㅋ
<markers> 직접 만들어보심이 ㅎㅎㅎ
<hblee> 저도 공부하고자 해서..
<what> 1톤의 생각 보다 1그람의 실천이 낫다는데...
<hblee> 지금 이 리눅스 서버도 제 개인 사무실..ㅋ
<hblee> 회사는 다니면서
<hblee> 퇴근하고나 주말이나..빌린 사무실가서 하면서요
<Seony> 저는 집이 계양구에 있으니... 가까운 분들 좀 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<hblee> 서버도 갖다놓고..공업용 전기라서..
<what> 제가 스터디를 컴맹이라 주관할 정도는 아니고요. 눈팅 하다가 괜찮은 커뮤니티 있으면 거기 따라 가야죠. ㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> Seony: 엇 들어오셨어요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 어머니 계시죠 ㅎㅎ
<hblee> 얼마전만해도 미쿡..!?
<hblee> 아하
<readytoact1> 아 ㅋㅋ 본가가.. 계양
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> 예비군훈련하러 가봤어요
<readytoact1> -0-.. 내년까지 예비군 흑..
<hblee> 전 계양산..
<hblee> 전 나이가 어린데
<hblee> 민방이 6년차 끝나고 이제 7년차..
<Seony> 계양산이 등산 매니아들 사이에서 험준한 산이라고 소문났다더라구요...
<readytoact1> 전 예비군 6년차..
<markers> 어제 저희학교에 kldp 만드신 그 누구지 성함 까 먹엇넹 권순선님 오셔서 강의했는데 대충 얘기가 너님들 개발자하고 싶다면서 왜 개발은 안해요? 이런 내용을 ㅋㅋㅋ
<what> 저는 올해 민방위 1년차...
<hblee> 맞슴
<hblee> 저도 그래서 무작정 했어요
<hblee> 회사는 회사 공부는 공부 하고싶으면 못할거 없다
<readytoact1> -_-ㅋ 전 예비군편성이 45세 까지;;;;;
<hblee> 덜덜
<what> 맞는 이야긴데요.
<what> 어렵네요.
<Seony> 현실이... 좀 그렇지 않죠
<hblee> 네 어렵다고 해서 맨날 안하다가
<hblee> 큰맘먹고 하네여
<what> 실천하기가 어려워요. 물론 제가 나약하고 의지가 부족해서 그런거지만...
<hblee> 지금도 회사에서..
<hblee> 웹쪽 공부하면서
<what> 집에가면 애기 바야 해요. ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 그게 안주할 수 있는 현실이 있어서 그렇지, 막상 발등에 불 떨어지면 다들 잘하실 거에요
<hblee> 본업 잠시 미루고있음
<what> 유부남에 아이가 있어서요.
<hblee> 오오..
<readytoact1> what: 저도 그래서 이사하려고요
<readytoact1> 회사가까운데로.. 편한 야근(?)을 위해
<readytoact1> ;;;
<hblee> ㄷㄷ
<what> readytoact1: 어디로 이사 하시려고요?
<readytoact1> what: 의왕역근처가 회산데 -_-.. 여긴 엄청 비싸고
<hblee> 의왕!
<what> 저도 원래 집은 신림동인데요. 출산후 와이프 몸조리 때문에 개봉에 있어요.
<readytoact1> 수원이나 그 아래로.. 1호선 라인으로 가면 집이 싸더라구요.
<hblee> 인천 좋잖아요
<hblee> ㅋ..
<what> 제작년 까지는 의왕이랑 가까운 안양에 살았죠.
<readytoact1> hblee: 좋은데 회사가 멀어서
<hblee> 뭐타고 다니시는데요..!?
<readytoact1> 시간으로 따지면 1시간 반 남짓이니까 먼거리는 아닌데
<readytoact1> 고레일 도시철도요
<hblee> 수인선 타고 가시겠녜여 ㅋ
<readytoact1> 구로서 한번 갈아타죠
<readytoact1> 출근할땐 내리자마자 반대편이라 바로 갈아타니 편해요.
<readytoact1> 출근보름째인데 슬슬 야근의 기운이.. 어제도
<readytoact1> 회의가 저녁 7시에 시작해서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact1> -_-;; 졸지에 PM을 두개나 맡아서..
<hblee> 저런
<readytoact1> 들어보셨나요.. 바지PM
<hblee> 귀찮은 일을 하시네여 ㅋ
<what> 우와 PM 이다.
<readytoact1> 무늬만 PM
<hblee> 저도 뭐ㅓ 그런가 ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<what> AM 의 반대 PM
<hblee> 저번에 한번했는데..
<readytoact1> ㅋㅋㅋ -_-;; 한쪽 사이트는 나가지도 않고 있어요.
<hblee> 문서와 회의와 메일에 시달리다가
<razGon_web> 크롬을 지웁니다.
<readytoact1> 한쪽 사이트는 엄청 쪼아대고
<razGon_web> 드라이버 다시 설치하고 재설치 하려구요.ㅠ
<hblee> 음?
<readytoact1> razGon_web: 비됴문젠가요?
<hblee> 드라이버 재설치 하는것과 크롬을 삭제하는건 어떤 연관이..
<razGon_web> 아마도 그런거 같아서 플레시 처리를 하는데요. 크롬은 비디오카드의 힘을 빌리는 것으로 알고 있습니다.
<razGon_web> 그래서 그런게 아닌가 생각되서요.
<readytoact1> 음.. 크롬 앱에 보면
<hblee> 로딩해올때만 읽는게 아니군요
<readytoact1> 게임들이 주로 그런게 두드러져요
<readytoact1> -_-.. 그래서 리눅스에선 실행도 안댐;;;
<readytoact1> 글픽은 ATI세요?
<readytoact1> 이놈의 ATI...샹-
<razGon_web> 글픽은 지포스요.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 9300GS^^;;
<readytoact1> 오오
<readytoact1> 그래도 지포스
<readytoact1> -_-.. 이거 새노트북 vostro 3360인가
<readytoact1> ati 쉣-
<razGon_web> 저는 솔직히 AMD좋아합니다. ㅎ
<readytoact1> 전 씨퓨는 좋아하는데
<razGon_web> 리눅스에서는 밥통이지만.
<razGon_web> apu를 만든 걸 보면 인텔과 다른 틈새를 찾기 위해서라고 했지만, 그런 생각이 저랑 잘맞아서요.
<razGon_web> 최첨단 보다는 쓸만하고 값싼 시스템구성.ㅎ
<readytoact1> 지금 집에선 레노보apu달린놈 쓰는데
<razGon_web> 어찌보면 일반유저는 그정도면 충분할거 같아요.
<readytoact1> 나름 만족하긴 하는데.. 그래도 좀 뭔가...
<readytoact1> 전 이상한 병이 생겨서
<razGon_web> 지금 제 컴퓨터는 아톰1. 나머지 3개는 다 AMD입니다.
<readytoact1> -_-... 언제부턴가 통짜로 리눅스를 안쓰더라도
<razGon_web> 심지어는 우분투서버도 AMD E-350
<readytoact1> 컴 설치하면 버추얼로라도 반드시 리눅스가 설치되어 있어야 되는
<Seony> 오늘도 어김없이 덥네요...
<readytoact1> Seony: ㅠㅠ 여긴 얼음이..
<razGon_web> 에픽하이의 "춥다"라는 곡이 아주 마음을 파고 듭니다..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 흐... 상상만 해도 춥긴 하지만, 그래도 그리운 날씨입니다..
<razGon_web> 봄이와 꽃이 피어도. 여름이와 마음이 녹아내려도.
<razGon_web> 너무 춥다...
<hblee> 덥다니..
<hblee> 저도 안산인데..여기도 출근길에 얼음이..ㄷㄷ
<razGon_web> 가사는 정말 랩퍼들이 짱인듯해요.ㅎ
<hblee> 저런..가사가
<hblee> 아픈 가사네요
<razGon_web> 이런 가사도 있어요.
<razGon_web> 너무 추워서 마음의 구멍을 막아도, 바람이 샌다...
<razGon_web> 아... 진짜 춥다고 느끼는...
<razGon_web> 근데.. 나는 왜 반팔을?ㅋ
<razGon_web> 재부팅합니다.^^
<hblee> 네 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 아니 크롬 설치하고 재부팅.ㅎ^^
<Seony> 저희동네 해변사진 하나 찍어드릴테니, 보시면서 추위를 녹이세요..
<razGon_web> 조금 있다가요.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 재부팅하고요.^^;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ~
<razGon_web> imsu: 오!! 아미고!! 롱타임 노씨!
<Seony> Hi
<Seony> http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/ScreenShot2012-11-13at3.40.04PM.png
<Seony> 제가 제일 좋아하는 해변입니다...
<Seony> 이름은 Waimanalo Beach
<Seony> 당연히 무보정이에요
<Seony> 아이폰으로 찍어서 그대로 올린 겁니다 ㅋ
<razGon_web> 오우!
<imsu> razGon_web: 안녕하세요~~ 잘 지내셨어요? ㅎㅎ
<markers> 오우...여자분들이 많눼요 ㅇ_ㅇ;;;
<markers> 좋은 해변이다
<razGon_web> ^^
<razGon_web> 재부팅 할께요.ㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 부팅하는 동안에 아이패드로 들어왔습니다
<razGon_iPad> 한가하네요. 요즘
<Seony> 일하시는 동안에는 아이패드를 집에서 쓰진 않나보네요
<readytoact1> Seony: 아. 미국서 넥서스 시리즈반응은 어떤가요
<readytoact1> 4,7,10
<Seony> 음... 아직 잘 모르겠어요. 제가 관심이 없어서... ㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> 그토록 염원하던 애플제품은 써보지도 못하고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 리하이요
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 아이패드는 오프..ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아직 아이패드가 업무적으로 도움을 주는 쪽은 아닌가보네요.
<Seony> 아이패드도 의학관련 앱이 있을텐데..
<razGon_web> 그래서 더욱이 오프를 시키죠.
<razGon_web> 업무적으로만 써서요.ㅋ
<Seony> 아... 업무적으로만 쓰시는군요..
<razGon_web> 의학앱도 보았는데. 좋더군요. 문제는 가격이...
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 정확히는 E-book기능과 웹브라우징과 음악 동영상 재생 이렇게 씁니다.
<razGon_web> 의학앱은 조만간 사야 겠습니다.
<Seony> 가격이 얼마나 하는데요?
<razGon_web> 보통. 한부위당 20달러정도 되니 그게 한 5개 정도 됩니다.
<razGon_web> 한 12만원 넘을 듯 해요.
<Seony> 아... 저는 100만원이 넘는 줄 알아서... ㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> 오 한부위당.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ 그러면 안사죠.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 교육용앱이라서요. 실제로는 그리 비싸진 않습니다. ㅎ
<Seony> 근데 의학관련앱이 많긴 많아요?
<readytoact1> 아... 커피나 한잔~
<Seony> 그런 쪽으로는 앱을 만들 수 있는 프로그래머가 없으니까, 특수시장을 개척한다는 의미로 봐도 좋긴 좋아보이네요...
<razGon_web> 그렇긴 합니다.
<razGon_web> 안드로이드에 풀렸으면 합니다만, 이게 풀리기 어려운 여건 같아요.
<razGon_web> 일단 안드로이드는 환경을 다 맞춰야 하는데 그게 쉽지 않으니깐요.
<Seony> 불법복사에 의한 판매실적 저하가 가장 큰 문제점일 듯 싶네요
<Seony> 안드로이드는 워낙 복사가 쉬우니..
<razGon_web> 그게 빙고죠.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 중국에서.ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아이폰도 그게 안되는 건 아니지만, 앱이 업그레이드 될 때마다 해줘야되서 여간 스트레스가 아니거든요..
<Seony> 냉동실에 얼려놓은 초코파이를 먹어야할 때 ㅋ
<samahui> 저번에 이사님 냉장고 케익 잘못 먹고 새로 사놓은 이후로 냉장고에 뭐가 들었나 잘 보지 않는 습성이 생겼습니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 기억나네요
<samahui> 라고 하면서 지금은 작은 미니케익 가져다 먹는중입니다 ㅎ ㅎ;;
<Seony> 거실이 너무 더워서 안되겠네요... 저는 시원한 방으로 옮겨가야겠습니다...
<samahui> 이건 확실하게 이사님건 아니네요. ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> samahui: 다행입니다.ㅎ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 아우.. 환자도 없는데 공부좀 하고 있어야 겠습니다.ㅎ
<samahui> 저도 일하면서 막혀서 공부중입니다.
<Seony> 환자가 없는 시간에도 이브를~ ㅋ
<samahui> 그러다 가끔씩 눈팅중 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 환자가 없는 시간에는 이브를~ too ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 컴사양이 생각보다 별루라서 안되요.ㅎ
<Seony> 그 정도로 안좋아요? 이브는 펜4에도 돌아가는 물건이에요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 어서빨리 시세조작단이 되어야하는데.. ㅋ
<razGon_web> 그보다는 조금 나은 겁니다.
<razGon_web> 제가 LOL돌리면서 해보았는데. 정말 이건 아니다라는 생각이 들어서요.
<razGon_web> 많이 느려지더라구요.
<Seony> 그러면 이브 켜놓고 스킬보고 정보 보고 하는 정도는 무리없어보이는데요.
<razGon_web> 내년되면 컴 교체해야될 타이밍이라서요. 그때 교체하려구요.
<Seony> 그렇군요
<razGon_web> 어짜피 집에서 스킬 예약 24시간 해놓았습니다.ㅎ
<Seony> 뭐 찍는 중이세요?
<razGon_web> 전투스킬과 배스킬요.
<razGon_web> 지금쯤이면 칼다리프리깃4찍고 있을 겁니다.
<Seony> Electronic 관련도 많이 찍으셔야되요..
<razGon_web> 그리고 미사일 레벨은 3랩찍고 있고요.
<Seony> 프리깃은 4단까지 안찍어도 되지않아요?
<razGon_web> 그런가요?
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그럼찍죠.
<razGon_web> 저는 쉴드쪽만 찍고 잇어서요.
<Seony> 음.. 왜냐면, 함선 방어를 아머로 하는게 아니라 쉴드로 하는 거라서, Electronic 관련해서 많이 찍어야하거든요
<razGon_web> 3렙까지는 그런대로 봐줄만 하게 찍을수 있더군요.
<Seony> 네 3렙까지는 뭐 금방찍죠
<razGon_web> 저는 쉴드오퍼레이션쪽으로 찍고 있어요.
<Seony> 아... 그것도 거의 필수죠
<razGon_web> 쉴드쪽으로는 많이 찍으라고 하셔서요.
<razGon_web> 일단은 그쪽으로 많이 찍고 있습니다.
<Seony> 배틀크루저 탈 때쯤 되면 어지간한건 다 찍으셨을 거에요
<razGon_web> ^^
<razGon_web> 구글오피스 쓰시는 분 계신지요?
<readytoact1> razGon_web: 저요저
<razGon_web> 구글 문서에 이미지 복사해서 자체 이미지 편집은 못하는지요?
<razGon_web> 예를 들면 구글에서 이미지 따서 문서에 붙이기 한뒤에 그이미지를 편집하는것은 못하죠?
<razGon_web> 편집한뒤에 붙여넣기 해야 되나요?
<suapapa> 그건 MS 오피스에서도 안 되잖아요. 너무하네 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 지금일단 드로잉 불러서 붙여 놓구 저장하고 있습니다.ㅎ
<what> 어..어려운 이야기. 다른 나라 이야기. 모르는 이야기 ㅠㅠ
<readytoact1> 네 그건 안되ㅇ요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> ?
<razGon_web> MS오피스에서도 안되나요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> 편집을 하실거면 먼저 편집하신담에 붙여넣으셔야 해요.
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> 구글에 너무 많은것을 원하시면..
<razGon_web> 제말은 편집어플이 연결되거나 하지 않냐는 말입니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> 한컴짝나서.
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 예ㅃ
<readytoact1> ole 연결은 안되죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact1> 아.. 밥타임~~~
<samahui> 이제 곳 점심시간 이군요
<samahui> 즐겁고 푸짐한 점심 식사들 하세요 ^^
<Seony> 맛있게 드세요. 저는 조금있으면 저녁...
<samahui> 저녁도 맛나게 드세요 ^^
<razGon_web> 점심을 기다리고 있습니다.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> yemharc: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 점심 맛있게 드세요.ㅎ
<astralboy> 안녕하세요 방금전 12.10우분투를 설치하였습니다. 한글입력에서 문제가 있는데 한/영 키를 누르면 아무런 작동도 안됩니다. 입력프로그램 문제인것 같아 아이버스에서 나비로 바꾸었는데도 동일 문제가 일어나네요 어느쪽을 확인해야 하나요?
<yemharc> 입력소스 한글 추가는 하셨나요
<astralboy> 입력소스 한글추가는 잘 모르겠는데요. shift+space로 한글을 변경하면 문제없이 잘 바뀝니다.
<DarkCircle> 그럼 키 매핑이 안된거네요 한/영 키 대신에 보통 오른쪽 Alt키를 씁니다만 .. 한/영키 같은 경우 안되는 경우가 종종 있어서 말이죠. 안되면 따로 설정해야 합니다.
<astralboy> 답변감사합니다. 키 매핑 부분 한번 확인해보겠습니다.
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 이어쇼핑(?)하면서 에너지 충전중........
<yemharc> 충전률이 한자릿수라는게 함정이지만요......
<astralboy> 방금전에 원인을 찾은것 같습니다. 현재 노트북 키보드에있는 한/영키는 잘 되는 반면  usb로 연결한 키보드에서는 제대로 한/영키가 제대로 작동되지 않습니다. 다시한번 답변 감사드립니다.^__^
<astralboy> 키보드 설정을 하나 더 추가하였습니다. 한국어(101키104키)만 있었는데 한국어 항목을 추가하고 이걸 사용하니 이상없이 작동합니다. 좋은하루 되에요^__^
<razGon_web> 결국은 매핑이 문제죠,ㅎ
<astralboy> 매일같이 윈도우 쓰다가 처음으로 리눅스 써보는데... 쉽지가 않네요..
<razGon_web> 그렇지만 뭘까요. 리눅스는 AK의 느낌이 납니다.ㅎ
<razGon_web> AK-47
<razGon_web> 비용걱정없고요. 저사양에서도 잘돌아가면서, 운용에는 몇몇 버그가 있지만, 장시간사용으로 보았을때는 윈도우보다 안정적이죠.
<astralboy> 배터리를 완충을 시켜놓았는데 윈도우에선 5시간 정도 갔었는데 우분투로 넘어오고 나선 1시간 반 남았다고 뜨네요
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 드디어 걸리셨군요.
<razGon_web> 우분투의 멋진 소비적인 전원관리.
<astralboy> 원래 이런건가요???ㅡㅡㅋ
<razGon_web> 이것땜시 모바일이 아직 활성화 못된거 같아요.
<what> 헛...
<what> 저 우분투 설치 할라고 했는데
<razGon_web> 혹시 우분투에도 전원관리 모듈이 있는지요?
<what> 베터리 어떻게 해야 해요?? ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 제가 그부분까지는 잘모릅니다^^;; 제가 알기로는 그렇게 알고 있습니다만, ...ㅠㅠ
<what> ㅠㅠ
<what> 리눅스는 빠떼뤼를 많이 먹는군요.
<razGon_web> 넷북에디션이 있는 것으로 봐서는 전원관리 모듈이 있는 거 같은데 말이죠.
<razGon_web> 정확히는 잘모르겠습니다.ㅎ
<yemharc> 넷북에디션은 통합되었습니다.
<razGon_web> 그런가요?
<what> ghavpdlwl r
<razGon_web> 그러면 원래 전원관리가 이상한거인지요?
<what> 홈페이지 가보니까 데탑 버젼 서버
<what> 그리고 이상한거 하나 있는데요.
<yemharc> 전원관리 패키지는 laptop-mode-tools와 powertop이 있고
<what> 노트북버젼은 없나 봐요.ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> Jupiter라는 시스템 자원제어 툴로 수동관리하는 방법이 있죠
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎ 있군요
<yemharc> 랩톱모드는 기본설치일거고
<yemharc> 파워톱은 따로 설치해야 할겁니다.
<razGon_web> 주피터... 제 서버에서도 함 설치해봐야 겠네요.ㅎ
<yemharc> 쥬피터는 별도 패키지로 http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/jupiter-ubuntu-ppa-hardware-and-power.html ppa 설치입니다.
<what> 이 채널에 입성 한지 3일이 지났지만, 아직 리눅스 설치 도 시작 못해보고 리눅스 == 어렵다 고만 느끼고 있습니다. ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 다만 쥬비터는 eeePC계열에 최적화 되어 있어서 크게 권장하진 않아요
<razGon_web> 소프트웨어 센터에 등록이 안되어 있나요?
<razGon_web> 흠...
<razGon_web> 제 홈서버가 AMD E-350인데요. 이것이면 안되겠군요.
<what> ㅎㄷㄷ
<what> 뭔지 모르지만 어렵네요. 노트북말고 데스크탑에 설치 해야 하려나요..
<yemharc> 데탑하고는 상관없어요
<astralboy> 재부팅 했는데 배터리시간 5시간 15분으로 늘어났네요
<yemharc> 11인치? 13인치?
<astralboy> 이상태로 가면 문제 없을듯 합니다.
<astralboy> 11.6인치이구요 cpu는 b970입니다.
<astralboy> http://blog.danawa.com/prod/?prod_c=1686137&cate_c1=860&cate_c2=869&cate_c3=31883&cate_c4=&keyword=slx150
<yemharc> 배터리 용량 표기가 없네...
<yemharc> 6셀 65와트짜리면..... 그래도 웹서핑에 음악 정도면 배터리로 5시간은 충분히 갈겁니다
<what> 제 노트북은 레노버 x220 인데요. 우분투 설치 해서 무전원으로 쓰면 얼마나 갈까요?
<what> 6셀인가 하는데요.
<samahui> 베터리 상태에 따라서 다르겠죠? 제 T400에 민트 깔아서 쓰는 중인데 보통 무선랜연결해서 영화보고 프로그래밍하고 하는데 3시간 정도 가네요.
<DarkCircle> 6셀이면 3~4시간쯤 가지 않을까 싶네요
<samahui> 참고로 전 6셀 입니다.
<what> ㅎㄷㄷ
<what> 이젠 리눅스를설치 해도 걱정이네요.ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 6셀에 i5, 근13인치...
<DarkCircle> 8셀정도 하면 8시간 간다는데 뻥이고 보통 6~7시간 버팁니다. 물론 영화같은거 보면 거의 4시간가까이 줄어드는게 함정.
<samahui> 근데 화면밝기등에 따라서 사용시간이야 유동적인지라...
<samahui> 영화보기도 안하면 더 오래가죠
<yemharc> 셀만 가지고 판단하긴 힘든데 최대밝기로 한다고 치면 3시간 좀 넘게......
<DarkCircle> 네 보통 오래쓰는 시간 측정할때는 문서 작성같은 간단한 작업 위주의 환경일때를 고려하니 ..
<yemharc> 밝기 줄이고 웹서핑에 음악이면 4시간 반 정도까지는 어떻게 될거같은데
<DarkCircle> 인터넷같은거 하면 무선랜 모듈이 전력을 많이 소모하는 고로 굉장히 줄어듭니다.
<samahui> 엘리트북이 이번에 산거라 베터리가 새겄인데 이건 그래픽 때문인지 3시간 가면 잘가는 거 같아요
<what> 이참에 10만원대의 9셀 베터리팩을 하나 더 구매를 고려해 봐야 하는 것인지...
<samahui> 역시 어떤 프로그램을 돌리나와 하드등 달아논 갯수 그리고
<samahui> 화면 밝기가
<samahui> 영향을 주조
<DarkCircle> 근데 배터리팩에 많아봐야 8셀까지밖에 안들어갈거 같은데요 흠.
<samahui> 거기다 무선랜까지
<yemharc> 요샌 12셀도 간간이 보여요
<yemharc> 대신 무겁.......
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 12셀은 어디다가 꼽나요 ㅋㅋ
<astralboy> 흉기
<samahui> 제 T400이 9셀 베터리 있는데
<DarkCircle> 아 거기다 꼽겠구나
<yemharc> .....하기야 당장 제 맥북만 해도 배터리 들어내면 무게가 반동강이니.......
<samahui> 뒤로 툭 튀어나와서
<samahui> 노트북이 14인치가 아닌 15인치로 변신하죠
<samahui> 그래서 놓고 댕깁니다
<DarkCircle> 배터리 셀 갯수는 짝수로 들어가는데
<DarkCircle> 9셀이라니 뭔가 이상 ..
<samahui> 집에서나 회사에서 쓸때는 그냥 베터리 빼버리고 전원연결
<what> 6셀 11만원, 9셀 10만원...ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<DarkCircle> 셀 하나가 ㅂㅌ같이 생겼나 (...)
<what> 이거 뭐죠..
<samahui> 아범 노트북들은 예전부터 9셀 나왔었는데용
<what> 셀이 뭔지 모르겠으나, 9셀 6셀 가격이 뭐 이런지...
<yemharc> 6셀이라고 더 싸고 9셀이라고 더 비싼건 아니에요
<yemharc> 셀 크기따라 또 틀려지거든요
<yemharc> 그래서 배터리 용량이 필요한거죠
<samahui> 그게 셀 모양 때문이예요
<hblee> 다들 식사 맛있게 하셨나요 ㅎ
<samahui> 그밖에 보급률에 따라 가격이 다르죠
<samahui> 많이 찾아서 많이 들여와서 팔면 싸고
<samahui> 안들여온건 비싸고
<samahui> 대충 그렀습니다만
<what> 일반적으로 생각 할때 숫자적인것만 가지고 효율을 생각해 본다면, 6셀 < 9셀 그렇다면, 가격도 6셀 < 9셀 이어야 하는것이 맞다고 생각 합니다.
<what> 그런데, 6셀이 비싸고, 9셀이 더 싸요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 6셀 > 9셀도 있거든요
<what> 뭐이런 어려운 경우가 다 있는지요.
<samahui> 셀 상태에 따라서 다를수도 있어요
<yemharc> 셀은 그냥 "전지 몇개 들어가 있다"라고 보시면 됩니다
<samahui> 그리고 위에 말했지만 정식 수입품이랑 봇다리 제품이랑 가격차 있어요
<what> 기왕이면 집에 6셀이있으니 9셀을 사야 겠어요.
<yemharc> 근데 전지 출력이 틀리면 작은거 9개가 큰거 6개보다 나쁜건 당연한거죠
<samahui> 그런 경우 더 큰게 쌀수도 있죠
<DarkCircle> 일단 흠 노트북 배터리 케이스를 뜯어보시면 아시겠지만 모양새 자체가 짝수로 들어가게끔 설계가 되어 있는데
<DarkCircle> 9셀이면 아마도 예상으로는 셀 하나 더 채울공간에 볼테지 컨트롤하는 회로가 들어가지 않을까 하는 생각을 해봅니다.
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 3개씩 세로로 3 3 3 할 수도 있죠 뭐
<what> 그..어렵네요...그냥, 다음에 베터리 구매 하게 되면 9셀 사야 겠어요.
<what> 이제 마음이 편하네요.
<DarkCircle> 333 하면 배터리팩이 기형이 되거든요
<yemharc> 그래서 뒤로 튀어나가잖아요
<samahui> 세개씩 *3 맞아요
<DarkCircle> 두줄구성이라능
<samahui> 그래서 TP 9셀들이 뒤로 뚝 튀어 나와있죠
<what> 걍 집에서는 베터리 빼고 쓸까요...
<samahui> 둥글게 생겨서
<samahui> 함 보세요
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 흠 사진을 봐야겠는데요 ? ㅋㅋㅋ
<what> 정전 되지 않느 이상 갠찬흘거 같은데요.
<DarkCircle> 진짜 웃기게 생겼을거 같은데
<samahui> 집에서 빼고 쓰는것 보다는 연결해서 쓰는게 좋습니다 혹시 모를 사태에 베터리 역할이 중요하죠
<samahui> 저야 막쓰는 놈이라 배고 쓰지만 ㅋ
<yemharc> 전 뺄 수도 없ㅋㅋㅋ
<what> 음...
<what> 뺄 수 없는 모델도 있나요??
<samahui> 갑자기 전원이 나갔을때 데이터나 하드 날려먹느니 베터리 수명주는게 났죠
<yemharc> 맥북요
<what> 아...
<samahui> TP면 다 빠져요
<yemharc> 그거 말고도 요새 일체형 제품 간간히 나오던데요
<samahui> x220 TP마지만 7열키보드 모델이죠
<yemharc> 에어 마이너 카피 삼성 시리즈라던가
<yemharc> 에이서도 전에 에어 카피제품 내놨고.....요건 배터리 빠졌던가.....
<yemharc> 카피하니 떠오르네...... HP 어째요.....
<yemharc> 기껏 아이맥 배껴놨더니 5mm로 줄여놨어 (.....)
<DarkCircle> 6셀배터리야 한줄에 세개 이건 납득이 가는데
<DarkCircle> 9셀 배터리 뜯어놓은 구조를 보려고 하니까 좀처럼 안나오는듯 .
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 여기 아래쪽 가면 6셀 9셀 비교사진 있네요
<yemharc> 내부구조까진 아니고, 본체에서 떼어놓은거
<DarkCircle> 아 전 내부구조가 필요하거든요 크크
<DarkCircle> 6셀은 쉽게 찾을 수 있는데
<astralboy> 배터리가 있어 정전사태를 어느정도 대비 할 수 있고 저전력이기 때문에 홈서버로 노트북을 쓰는 사람이 많더군요
<DarkCircle> 9셀이 좀처럼 안보이네요
<DarkCircle> ㄱ-
<samahui> 9셀은 세개씩 묶어서 다시 하나로 묶어놓은 형태입니다
<samahui> http://hquest.tistory.com/45
<samahui> 이런식인데 TP의 경우 옆으로 쭈욱 늘려놨죠
<what> 그냥 A2 사이즈의 베터리 아닌가요?
<what> 저..저런게 노트북에 들어간다고 가격이 10만원대....
<samahui> 생긴건 똑같은데 내용이 다르죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<what> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<what> 저거 뽑아다가 TV 리모컨에 넣으면 평생 쓸 수 있을까요?
<samahui> 그 베터리 셀 성능과 또 그것을 컨트롤하는 칩의 성능에 따라서 다릅니다
<samahui> ㅡ.,ㅡ;;
<what> 빠때리를 컨트롤 하는 칩...
<what> 빠때리를 지배하는 자
<samahui> 베터리 8~10만원 정도에 6~9셀 사는데 가격 그렇게 비싸다고 할정도는 아니죠.
<what> 여긴 참 재미난 곳이에요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<what> 난생 처음으로 노트북 베터리 내부가 어떻게 생겼는지
<what> 알게 되었어요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 중국산 패드가 잘 평가 못받는 이유는 전원관리능력이 꽝이라서 그렇죠.
<Seony> 낮에 그렇게 덥더니, 저녁엔 또 춥네요..
<razGon_web> 여기는 춥죠.
<Seony> 지금 또 우기라... 피가 퍼붓네요
<Seony> 이브 미션이나 한 판 해야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 피가 퍼붓다뇨 무서워요
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 종종 한 번씩 운전이 불가능할 정도의 비를 퍼부을 때가 있어요
<samahui> 거의 폭우 수준이군요.
<samahui> 그냥 비가 아니라 .
<samahui> 여긴 이제 비오면 비가 아니라 눈올꺼예요. 추워서
<Seony> 그런날은 아주 속이 시원합니다 ㅋ
<samahui> 함박눈 보고 싶기는 하군요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 어차피 하와이는 밤에만 비오거든요.
<what> 피가 퍼붓는 지역은...ㅎㄷㄷ
<samahui> 비 시원하게 내릴때 바다를 바라보면 멋지죠. 멋지다 못해서 가끔 무섭지만서도
<what> 바이오헤저드급 인데요.
<what> 라쿤 시티에 거주 하시는듯.
<what> (아...내가 이야기 했지만 재미 엄따)
<Seony> 라쿤은 지하에 있잖아요...
<what> 넹...죄송
<Seony> 저는 섬이라서요 ㅎㅎ
<what> 아..부럽습니다.
<what> 저도 섬에 살고 싶어요
<samahui> 작업하다 느낀건데 확실히 엘리트북이 TP보다 키보드가 않좋네요
<DarkCircle> 그걸 스콜이라고 하던가요? 크크
<DarkCircle> 전 그걸 당해봐서 (...)
<samahui> 스콜.. ㅋ
<Seony> 네 스콜... 근데 이 동네는 스콜은 안와요... 그래서 저희는 그냥 비 온다고 하죠 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 숨쉴때만 되면 비가 확 오는 (...)
<DarkCircle> 얼마전에 동남아 한번 갔다오는데 스콜의 무서움을 알게 됐 (...)
<samahui> 어릴때는 태풍불어오고 비내리부을때
<DarkCircle> 그래서 비 안오는데도 비옷입고 다니는 남정네들 꽤 많던 ....
<samahui> 밖에서 뛰어놀면 신나했는데...
<samahui> 지금은 가랑비 내려도 나가기 싫어져요
<samahui> 젖는게 싫어서 ㅎㅎ;;
<DarkCircle> 그 사람들 왈 "곧 비옵니다"
<DarkCircle> 근데 그걸 안믿었는데 (날씨가 그리 화창해서) 조금 지나니까 갑자기 우중충해지더니 폭포가 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 흐... 폭포..
<DarkCircle> 하와이에도 가끔 폭포처럼 쏟아지죠? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아주 가끔요. 그것도 겨울에만...
<DarkCircle> 근데 다행인게 섬이라서 바다쪽으로 물이 다 빠지니까 ..
<DarkCircle> ㅡ.ㅡ ..
<Seony> 비가 많이 오는 지역은 따로 있거든요..
<Seony> 바다쪽으로 빠진다기보단, 화산 섬이라 현무암에 송송 뚫린 구멍들이 빗물을 필터링해줘요
<Seony> 그게 식수가 되죠
<DarkCircle> 오오
<DarkCircle> 그 물을 팔면 대박인데 ...
<what> 자연 정수 시스템을 갖추셨군요.
<what> 일며 화산암반수
<what> 일명
<DarkCircle> 제주도가 그런거 잘하죠
<Seony> 그 물을 그냥 상수도로 쓰는데, 물이 진짜 좋아요.
<DarkCircle> 봉이김선달 놀이
<Seony> 설겆이할 때, 물로만 해도 기름이 어느정도 닦일 정도에요
<Seony> 머리도, 여자들은 린스를 안해도 될 정도구요..
<what> 저는 그 화강암을 쪼개서 필터모냥에 넣고 비싸게 팔겠슴니다.
<Seony> 월 강수량이 8,000 정도 된다니 어마어마하죠. 근데 정작 사람사는데는 비가 잘 안와요
<DarkCircle> 사람이 숨쉬면서 구름을 다 먹는듯
<what> 저도 섬에 가서 살고 싶어요.
<what> 로또 되면 섬에 처박혀 살아야죠.
<what> 인터넷쇼핑으로 필요한거 사서 배송 시키고.
<what> 시장은 가끔 나가고.
<what> 집은 큰거 필요 없이 우리가족들 사는데 지장 없을 만큼.
<Seony> 섬이라 물가가 비싸요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 저는 로또되면 하와이와 제주도에 집한채씩 가지고 있으려구요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 그리고 여건되면 몰디브와 마데이라도요.
<Seony> 흐... 관리비용이 엄청나겠는데요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 로또야 되면 뭐 어렵겠습니까?
<razGon_web> 그래서 팬션이나 이런것으로 운영하려구요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 눈치채셨겠지만 각 해양의 거점입니다. 물론 아시아는 제주도보다는 대만이나 홍콩,싱가폴이 맞겠지만, 화산때문에.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 몰디브는 관리 안하고 그냥 리조트로 가는게 낫겠네요.ㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 그쵸
<razGon_web> 대신 홍콩에 게스트하우스 하나 사서 운영하는게 좋겠네요.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 아니다. 거기도 중국이니. 대만에다가.ㅎ
<Seony> 그런거 관리하는 것도 은근 스트레스에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그냥 그 돈으로 편하게 사심이...
<razGon_web> 진짜 미국은 로또의 땅 4곳... 하와이, 알레스카, 텍사스, 캘리포니아.
<razGon_web> 미국이 거져 먹은 땅이네요.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 하와이가 없었으면 지금의 해군력은 없었을듯해요.
<razGon_web> 알레스카 없엇으면 소련이 눈앞에...ㅋ
<Seony> 그렇죠. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 하와이는, 거저먹기보단 미국이 뺏은 거에요
<razGon_web> 캘리포니아가 없었으면 잡스는 멕시칸.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 뭐 그렇긴 하죠. 미국복속하라고 했으니 말이죠.
<razGon_web> 텍사스는 사막이 석유의 땅일줄이야...
<razGon_web> 스페인어로 "이런 아이폰이 없다는 건? 이런 아이폰이 없다는거.." ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 미션해서 NPC 수송선 털었는데 마약 나오네요. 아 짜증...
<Seony> 가져갈 수도 없고..
<razGon_web> 가져가세요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 근데 그거 가치가 전혀없나요?
<razGon_web> 패트롤이 오겠지만,
<razGon_web> 뭔가 있을거 같은데 말이죠.
<Seony> 마켓에서 팔려요
<samahui> 마약이라니... 불법적인거면 몰래~ 불법적으로다가 처분하는 방법 없나요? 절대 안걸리고 몰래 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 진짜 자유롭군요. 마켓에서 팔리다니 ㅋ
<Seony> 팔리긴 팔리는데, 점프 스테이션 순찰중인 세관에 걸리면 공격당하죠
<Seony> 마약이 존재하는 이유가, 플레이어의 능력치를 일정기간 부스터 해주거든요
<razGon_web> 역시 그럴거 같았어요.ㅎ
<Seony> 가격은 얼마 안하는데, 세관단속에 걸리면 공격당하거나 스탠딩이 떨어져요..
<samahui> 걍 진짜 마약이군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 먹거나 팔면 불법이고요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 그건 괜찮아요. 단속에 걸리지만 않으면 되요
<samahui> 걍 버려요 ㅎㅎ;; 도덕적인 인생~
<samahui> 정의로운 삶~
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 버렸습니다. 괜히 들고갔다가 걸리면 저만 피해라서요...
<samahui> 잘하셨어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데 창고에 박아둔 마약이 좀 있긴 있어요 ㅋ
<Seony> 다만 들고나갈 수가 없을 뿐...
<samahui> 지도를 만들어서
<samahui> 남한테 보물지도로 팔아버리는건 못하나요?
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 지도는 다 공개되어있어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 아쉽군요 ㅋ ㅋ
<Seony> 다만 지도상에 나타낼 수 없는 웜홀 같은 공간은 직접 스캐닝해서 찾아야죠
<razGon_web> Seony: 혹시 외국에 구매대행 사이트처럼 운영하면 안될까요?
<razGon_web> 글만 한글지원하면 되지요.
<Seony> 구매대행 사이트처럼이라면, 누군가가는 그걸 직접 다 구매를 해야한다는 얘기거든요..
<razGon_web> 그게 아니라 미국내 사이트로 하되 한글지원이 되는 거죠.
<Seony> 네 한글지원이야 당연한 거구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 늘상 문제는, 어떻게 결제를 받냐죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그러니깐 법령상 한글지원하는 미국사이트
<razGon_web> 이것이 어떨까해서요.
<Seony> 미국에서 한글로 된 웹사이트 오픈하면 되는 거잖아요... 그거야 뭐 그냥 하면 되는거죠
<razGon_web> 결제도 국제카드만 받는 거죠. 일단은.
<Seony> 그런 문제가 아니구요,
<Seony> 미국에서는 신용카드로 온라인에서 결제하면, 카드 소유자의 대금 청구지의 주소를 입력하게 되어있거든요..
<Seony> 그게 틀리면 결제 자체가 안되요.
<Seony> 근데, 아무리 국제결제가 되는 카드라고 해도, 미국에서는 반드시 주소를 입력받게 되어있으니까 그게 한국주소랑 매치가 안되서 결제가 안되는거죠
<razGon_web> 그렇군요...
<razGon_web> 그러면 외국사이트 같은 곳은 국내 구매가 가능한 이유가 어떤건지요?
<razGon_web> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-8-Cube-U23GT-RK3066-Dual-core-1-6GHz-1GB-16GB-Front-Camera-Wifi-USB-3G/665927914.html
<razGon_web> 이런사이트에요.
<Seony> 한국카드번호 넣으면 바로 결제되나요?
<razGon_web> 글쎄요. 이쪽사이트 사람들에게 정확히 안물어 보았습니다만, 제가 알기로는 외국에서 서적 구입하시는 원장님들도 결제하니 된다고 하시구요.
<Seony> 그렇군요... 그러면 저도 한 번 알아봐야겠는데요... 근데 암튼 미국의 Payment Gateway 회사들이, 미국카드 외에는 안되는 걸로 알고있어요..
<dalgona> 우분투 포럼 왜이러지요;;
<dalgona> 서버가 공격받고있나요;;
<Seony> 그냥 다운된 거 같은데요. 접속이 안되네요
<dalgona> Too many connections [1040] 오류 메시지가 나오면서 접속이 안되는군요ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 허거.
<razGon_web> Seony: 비자나 마스터 적혀져 있으면 그냥 다된다는 답변을 받았습니다.
<Seony> 그렇군요. 근데 거기는 미국사이트가 아닌 거 같은데요... 아마 각 나라별로 PG사에서 조금씩 다른 것 같아요
<razGon_web> 두개의 사이트에 질문 올렸어요.저도 실은 해외구매해야 될 물품이 있어서 궁금했었거든요.
<razGon_web> 그러면 케이먼 군도에 회사를 일단 만드시지요.ㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 나중에 저 영주권 신청하려면 여기서 택스보고 해야되요
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ 무슨말인지 아시는 군요.ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 당연하죠
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ 그렇군요.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 아! 은행!
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 생각해보면, 제 밑에서 일할 직원이 얼마나 피곤할지 벌써부터 감이 오네요.
<Seony> 컴퓨터 알죠, 디자인 툴 조금씩 다룰 줄 알죠, 회계/택스/경리업무 조금씩 다 아니까.. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ^^ 미국인으로 두시면 정말 힘들듯한데요.ㅎㅎㅎㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 캐나다 살다 오신분의 증언으로는 외국나가서 결제가 되는 카드는 된다고 하더군요.
<razGon_web> 다른 증언자 한분 더 증가.
<what> 상사로 두면 피곤한 사람.human
<what> 가진 카드라고는 아맥스
<what> 해외 결제...딱 한번해봄.
<what> 동생이 해외 사이트에서 구두 사야 한다고. 30달러만 좀 긁자고...
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_web> 300불이 아니였는지..
<razGon_web> 자알생각해보세요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 30달러면 4만원안되는 금액인데. 설마 그랬겠어요?
<what> 헐...
<what> 그러게요..
<what> 자세한 금액은 잘 기억이 안나는데
<what> 앞에 3으로 시작 했다는거..
<what> 여튼 그게 해외에서 처음으로 긁은거죠. 자의가 아닌 타의에 의해서...ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<what> 아..이런
<what> 제 노트북에 시디롬이 없는 제품이네요.
<what> 우분투 다운로드 다 받아서
<what> 회사에서 시디로 구웠더니
<what> 시디롬이 없는 제품일줄이야. ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;;
<what> 역시..모르면 손발이 고생한다는 말이 맞네요. ㅠㅠ
<what> 무식한게 용감 하다고, 용감하게 시디부터 굽더니만 결국 회사 시디 한장 버렸네요.
<what> 모르는게 약은 아닌듯.
<razGon_web> 그냥 편하게 iOdd구입을 권장합니다.
<razGon_web> 저도 컴퓨터가 집과 의원에 있는 컴퓨터 합이 6대가 되다보니 이게 있어야 될거 같더군요.
<razGon_web> http://www.i-odd.com/
<razGon_web> 이런겁니다.
<razGon_web> iso이미지만 넣으면 시디처럼인식.
<what> 제가...컴맹이라서요. 컴퓨터를 쓰는 목적은 문서작성 과 인터넷, 게임, 쇼핑 뿐이에요.
<what> 그러다가 이렇게 늙어 가면 내가 해보고 싶었던, IT업종에 몸담지도 못하고 인생 쫑날거 같아서.
<Seony> razGon_web, 미션 하나하고 돈이 1,000,000 Isk네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 허거걱!!!
<what> "열심히 공부 한번 해보자..." 라고 마음을 먹고, 책을 들여다 보려고 했는데, 요즘 리눅스 라는걸 많이 쓴다고 해서 뭔지 싶어 검색해보고 어떤건지 보다가 보니까 운영체제더라고요.
<razGon_web> 예
<what> 좀 더 찾아 보다가 보니 웹아얄씨 주소링크를 발견 하게 되고, 3일 전부터 여기에서 이렇게 이야기 하고 있어요.
<razGon_web> 근데 리눅스는 파일서버나 웹서버 호스팅해서 쓰는 거 아니라면 비추천합니다.
<Seony> what: 근데 사실 왜 하실려는지 목적이 없으면 좀 쉽지않으실 거에요
<razGon_web> 그렇죠.
<what> 나름 플로우를 정해 봤는데요.
<razGon_web> 저도 목적성 가지고 들어와서 공부하면 더 편햇을 거 같더군요.
<what> 서버(?) 와 클라이언트(?) 의 개념 탑재 -> 서버의 서비스(?) -> HTML 코딩을 배우고 -> JSP 를 배우고 -> DB 를 배우고 -> 배우다 인생 끝날거 같네요.
<what> 모바일 홈페이지 만들어 보고 싶어서요.
<what> 주말마다 학원 댕기면 할 수 있을까요?
<what> 그마나 하는 일이 사무실에 콕 박혀서 일하는 거라 책읽을 시간도 좀많고요.
<Seony> 제 생각엔, 주말에 학원을 다니시는 것보다 하루에 조금씩이라도 매일 꾸준히 하시는게 중요할 거 같아요
<razGon_web> 아시는 내용일지 모르지만 미국을 예로 들어 설명해 보겠습니다. 미국 사이트중에 배송지 입력하다가 ë³´ë©´ 국적에 우리나라가 골라지는데도 불구하고 에러가 뜨는 경우가 있습니다. 전화해보면 해외로는 배송하지 않는 사이트들입니다. 그럴 때는 해외구매대행(배송대행) 사이트를 이용하시면 됩니다.   배송대행사이트에 ê
<Seony> 프로그래밍을 하실 줄 모르신다면 JSP는 비추이구요..
<razGon_web> 제가 아는 사이트에서 주문하는 플로우 덮어쓴겁니다.
<Seony> 글자가 다 깨져나오는데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 인코딩이 다른듯 싶네요
<razGon_web> 헉.. 예 잠시만요
<razGon_web> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1D9owgtoiL4iJsgJHweo2RVpfgDLjLVmv6kgXApLH4os/edit
<what> 하루이틀 한다고 될까 싶어요. 불안하고요. 나름 큰맘 먹고 시작을 하려고 하긴 하는데, 괜히 지가 지풀에 꺽어지지 않을까 싶기도 하네요. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 이거 들어가지나요?
<razGon_web> what: 직장있으시죠?
<what> 네
<razGon_web> 많이 바쁘신지요?
<what> 직장 있습니다.
<what> 많이는 아니고요,
<what> 가끔 바뻐요. 월말 이나
<what> 연말, 연초
<razGon_web> 아이는 있으신지요?
<what> 네
<readytoact1> 아흑
<what> 아이 하나 있습니다.
<readytoact1> 체했는데
<what> ㅠㅠ
<readytoact1> 괴롭네요 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 애들이 뭐하는데 방해 합니까?
<what> 주로 안자고 안아 달라고 하죠. 몇개월 안된 애라서요.
<razGon_web> 헉거.. 최악이다...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 제가 그랬었는데요. 한 일년 걸렸습니다.
<what> 일년이요? 저는 일년반정도 걸리겠네요. ㅎㅎ
<what> 심하면 2년 정도도 걸릴지도.
<Seony> razGon_web, 오늘 이브 들어오실 때 말씀해주세요.
<what> 무언가 자극이 필요해서 급 불타 오르면 좋겠는데.
<razGon_web> 아니요. 저는 조금 헤메서 그렇구요.
<Seony> what: 외국어를 공부해보심이! ㅎㅎ
<what> 외쿡어요!!
<what> 한쿡어도 잘 몬하므니다. ㅠㅠ
<what> 농담입니다.
<razGon_web> Seony: 오늘은 못들어갈듯요. 수요일에 공부하는 날이라.. 강의들어요.ㅎ
<Seony> 아 넵. 그럼 내일 뵈면 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<what> 영어도 해야 겠고, 나름 꿈이었던 IT직종도 해야 겠고.
<what> 시간을 나누어 열심히 해 봐야 겠어요.
<Seony> IT쪽은, 직업으로 지금 시작하기에는 좀 어려울 것 같구요... 그냥 취미 정도로만 가능할 것 같네요
<what> 네
<Seony> 그리고 아무래도 기술들이 죄다 외국에서 나오다보니 영어에 좀 익숙해져야하구요..
<what> 저도 직업으로 해보고 싶었던건 30세 이전까지 그랬고요. 지금은 전직을 할 수 없다는걸 잘 알기 때문에 취미로 해보려고요.
<what> 종종 필요한거 있으면 깨작깨작 만들어 보고 싶기도 해요.
<Seony> 그 정도라면 충분히 재밌게 하실 수 있을 것 같네요.
<what> 넵
<Seony> 처음 시작하시는 거니까 HTML -> PHP 추천해드립니다..
<what> 넵
<Seony> 쉽고 빨리 익힐 수 있거든요
<what> 추천을 받아 HTML 부터 시작 해야 겠습니다.
<what> 퇴근길에 서점 들러 봐야 겠어요.
<Seony> HTML은 책까지 사실 필요는 없어요.
<Seony> 그냥 단어 (태그) 20개 정도만 외우시면 바로 사용이 가능할 정도로 쉽구요...
<Seony> PHP는 책을 사서보셔야할 거에요
<razGon_web> what: 제가 말씀드리지만 목적을 정하세요.
<what> 제가 IT쪽에서 뒹굴던 놈이 아니라서 기초가 없어요.
<what> 그래서 책이라는거에 자주 의존해요.
<razGon_web> 그냥 외국어 공부 하시는 거면 안되요.
<Seony> 오늘도 어김없이 커피 한 잔 내려야겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<what> 제작년엔가 겨우 책보고 XP 집에 설치 하는데 꼬박 1주 정도 걸렸어요.
<what> 드라이버 개념이 없었어서요.
<what> 드라이버는 나사 풀때나 쓰는건줄 알았어요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> what: 일단은 리눅스는 무엇인가면요. 원래 용도는 서버에 주로 쓰였던 유닉스라는 운영체계를 좀더 PC에 맞게 대중화 시킨 운영체계입니다.
<what> 네, 검색하다가 봤습니다.
<what> 우분투 이거 봤더니
<DarkCircle> 유닉스 하나를 사려면 수백달러 하거든요. 유지비용도 만만치 않고요
<razGon_web> 근데 이게 윈도우랑 달리 개발하는 자료가 오픈이 되서 개발하는 곳이 엄청 많아졌습니다.
<what> 집에서 쓰는 우니도우랑 많이 비슷하더라고요.
<DarkCircle> OS Revolution 인가 다큐 있는데 그거 한번 보시는걸 추천.
<what> 기왕 하려고 하는거, 게임 때문에 번번히 공부를 안해서요.
<what> 리눅스 설치 하면
<what> 게임도 안된다고 하더라고요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 윈도우는 마이크로 소프트[이하 마소]가 개발했는데. 리눅스는 수많은 곳에서 변종이 만들어졋습니다.
<what> 그래서 리눅스 설치 하고 거기서 하고싶은 공부를 할 수있지 않을까 싶어서요.
<razGon_web> 근데 여기서 what은 결정해야 됩니다.
<what> 리눅스 설치 과정이 조금 걱정이긴 한데. 일단 어떻게든 시작해 봐야 하지 않을까 싶어서요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 이건 제가 컴퓨터를 배우면서 결정한 내용인데요.
<what> 네
<DarkCircle> 음 리눅스에서 게임이 안되는건 아니고요. 할 수 있는 게임은 꽤 많은데 윈도우에서 돌아가는 게임 대부분이 안돌아갈 뿐이죠. dosemu같은거 쓰시면 예전에 MSDOS에서 돌아갔던 게임들 잘 돌아가요
<razGon_web> 개발자가 될것인가? 사용자가 될것인가?
<what> 디아블로3 도 돌아 가나요?? 이거 되면, 안되는데. ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 그냥 스팀을 믿으세요
<what> 취미....
<razGon_web> 제 인생의 예를 들면요. 제가 중학교를 다니다가 고등학교로 올라가면서 더이상 나는 개발자로 따라가기는 힘든 상황이 되버렸죠.
<what> 지금 개발자로 전향 하기에는 나이와 연봉이 이 분야에서 받던거랑 IT로 갔을때 차이가 있어서요.
<DarkCircle> 스팀에 있는 모든 게임이 아직 돌아가는건 아니예요
<razGon_web> 프로그래밍은 제가 배운 gw-베이직과 C는 한참 멀었죠.
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 그러니까 도스게임 추천하느니 스팀을 믿으라는거죠
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 아직 믿을만한 시기가 아니라는거.
<DarkCircle> 플랫폼 전환에 시기가 좀 오래걸려요
<razGon_web> 그래서 결정을 내렸습니다. 나는 사용자가 되어야 겠다. 이렇게요. 대신 잘쓰는 사용자가 되어야 겠다고요.
<DarkCircle> 와인으로 제대로 안돌아가는 게임이 하도 많아서 .. 좀 기다려야
<yemharc> N당까지 움직일 정도면 그래도 "안돼겠다 도주!" 같은 사태는 안 일어날거 같은데요
<DarkCircle> 네 그쵸
<what> 음...사용자.
<what> 그렇게 보면 저도 사용자가 되어야죠. 잘쓰는 사용자.
<DarkCircle> 음 제가 말씀드리고 싶은 결론은 아직은 안되지만 곧 될텐데 시기가 좀 오래걸리는것이 단점일 뿐이다. 라는것.
<what> 제작년에
<what> 책보고 윈도우 XP 설치 하면서
<what> 느낀건데요.
<what> 운영체제도 재미 있다 라는거에요.
<razGon_web> 뭐 차로 치면 차만드는 사람은 적지만, 드라이빙을 즐기는 사람들은 많죠. 가끔은 튜닝도 하는 그런사람들요.
<razGon_web> 모든 도구는 쓰다가 보면 그 도구를 쓴 사람의 의도와 철학이 담겨있는 것을 느끼게 됩니다.
<razGon_web> 그것을 알때 희열과 놀람등을 느끼죠.
<DarkCircle> 내년 즈음이면 스팀에서 나오는 게임의 절반은 리눅스에서 어지간히 돌아갈 수 있지 않을까 싶 ..
<razGon_web> 근데 삼성것은 철학이 없어요.ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 리차드 스톨만도 지지하는 입장이니
<what> tkatjd
<razGon_web> 아니다. 돈이라는 의도가 보입니다. ㅎ
<what> 삼성은 저도 별로 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 저에게 그 기계가 말합니다. "메이커보고 오셨죠? 돈내세요"
<DarkCircle> 삼성제품중에 최근들어서 철학이란게 보이기 시작한게 그 센스 울트라북인가 ..
<DarkCircle> 겁나게 얇은거 말이죠 ...
<razGon_web> 아. 그거 도용한거잖아요.
<DarkCircle> 네 그쵸
<razGon_web> "이렇게 하면 돈많이 주지 않겠니?"
<razGon_web> 이거죠.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 하지만 사용자의 니즈는 어느정도 파악은 했다고 볼 수 있죠. 그정도면.
<razGon_web> 예
<DarkCircle> 걸음마 단계라고 볼 수 있을거 같네요
<what> 제가 책보고 XP 설치하게 된 계기가 있어요.
<what> 집에 컴퓨터가 삼성껀데요.
<what> 어찌어찌 하다가 바이러스가 많아지고 느려지고 하면서 A/S를 불렀더니 새로 설치 해야 한다는 거에요.
<razGon_web> 근데 그걸 돈을 요구하죠.
<what> 1년이 안되서 무상으로 해드릴게요. 하면서 다음에 또 이런건은 돈 받아요. 그러시더라고요.
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 항상 하는말.
<what> 그런데 이 컴퓨터가 저만 쓰는것도 아니고, 다 같이 쓰는거에요. 가족들이.
<what> 그래서 고쳐놓고 갔는데, 두달 도 안되서 또 바이러스 어쩌고 뜨더라고요.
<yemharc> 아아아 ㅠㅠㅠ
<what> 또 기사 불렀죠. 그 뒤로 돈 받어라고요.
<what> 3만2천원.
<what> 아직도 그 금액 기억 나네요.
<what> 서점 지나다가 우연히 본 책이 있었거든요.
<what> 나 혼자 윈도우XP 설치 하는 방법 인가?? 하는 책이었어요.
<what> 그 책 값이 덜 나가더라고요.
<what> 3만2천원이 안되었죠.
<what> 그래서 그길로 가서 구입을 하고 일주일 시름 하믄서 설치 하고  등등 SHOW 를 했어요.
<what> 그때 또 하나 느낀게 "모르면 돈이 나가는구나. 그렇다고 내가 돈이 많은놈도 아니고. 뭔가 알아야 겠다."
<what> 그렇게 해서 공부 하자 였는데, 나아진건 XP 설치 하고 이제는 윈도우 칠 버젼도 설치 할 수 있다는거 정도 네요.
<Seony> 아는게 힘이죠
<what> 하나 더 있다면, 제 컴퓨터의 시피유가 32비트만지원 하는지 64비트 운영체제를 설치 할 수 있는지.
<what> 그때 꾸준히 했어야 했는데, 목적을 달성 하고 나니 나타해 졌어요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<what> 그것도 매.우
<razGon_web> 원래 그래요.ㅎ
<what> 채팅창을 지금 봤습니다.
<what> 옆에 새로운 탭 처럼 열리네요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> Ha↗ee↘
<what> 요즘
<what> 핸드폰 게임에 중독 되었습니다.
<what> 서바이벌크래프트 라는 게임.
<what> 이거 은근히 재미 있네요. 처음엔 뭐 이렇게 그래픽이 후진거야. 왜 또 영어야.
<what> 게다가 혼자 하는거잖아.
<what> 구입하고 좌절 했죠.
<sungyo> ubuntu-kr.org 접속이안되는데 서버 점검중인가요>?>
<sungyo> sql에러로 뜨네요
<what> 돈이 아깝다 라고 생각 해서 이틀인가 방치 해 두다가 어제 오늘 하다 보니 재미 나네요. ㅎㅎ
<what> 영어로 뭐라고 나오네요.
<sungyo> 헛, 혹시 제욕하는건 아니죠...?ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<what> 아마 이명박 욕 일 겁니다.
<sungyo> 어.......그런거 같아요.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> Seony:
<what> 오늘도 퇴근이 가까워 오네요.
<sungyo> dake님, 혹시 우분투포럼서버 점검중이신가요?
<Seony> drake_cli: 드레이크님이 절 어인일로..
<sungyo> dake-> drake
<drake_cli> Seony: 분도님 요청사항인데요
<drake_cli> mysql 서버좀 봐달래요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 넵
<drake_cli> 전 다시 자러..
<Seony> 분도님은 저한테 카톡하시면 될걸..
<sungyo> 근무취침....수고하세요.
<Seony> 자는 사람을 깨우시나...
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 잠시 청소중이라서요.
<sungyo> Seony님, 포럼 서버 접속이 안되요.
<Seony> 근데 문제는... 포럼서버 ssh 접속이 안되는데..
<Seony> 네. 아까부터 접속 시도중인데 안되네요
<Seony> MK 호출해야겠네요.
<sungyo> 전 irc 접속 방법 찾으러 포럼 접속해봤다가, 안되길래 irc로 들어왔어요.(으음..??)
<DarkCircle> Seony / 아 어제 말씀드리려고 했던건데 ... 규칙에 pastebin 조항을 넣어야 할 것 같아요 크크크
<Seony> 음... mysql은 로그파일 사이즈가 아예 0인데..
<DarkCircle> 소스코드 어디에 붙여야 되나요? 라는 질문 요새 빈번해진듯
<Seony> DarkCircle: 길면 pastebin 이용하게끔요?
<DarkCircle> 네
<DarkCircle> 괜찮죠?
<Seony> 네. 좋네요. 바로 추가하죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> imagebin같은거도 있을까 ...
<Seony> 안되겠네요. 포럼서버 재부팅 시키는게 나아보입니다..
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 삼성도 강수 두기 시작하네
<DarkCircle> imagebin도 있었군요 크크크
<sungyo> yemharc님, 어제 저 이미지 띄워주실때 쓰시던거 있지 않나요?
<sungyo> 이미지빈이라고 따로  있나요?
<yemharc> 제가 쓰는건 droplr입니다
<DarkCircle> 네
<Seony> 우분투 포럼 다들 접속 안되시나요?
<Julie> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 근데 imagebin에는 expire date가 없네요...
<yemharc> 됩니다
<sungyo> or.kr 열리네요.
<Julie> ubuntu.or.kr 여기
<Julie> 접속이 안되더라구요
<Seony> 음... 뭔가 이상하네요...
<DarkCircle> 음 전 잘 되는데요
<yemharc> 속도가 좀 느리네요
<Seony> 제가 접속해서 보니까 아무 이상 없는데요..
<Julie> d억 된다
<DarkCircle> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr
<sungyo> 게시판이 눌렀는데 안뜨는에ㅛ.
<Julie> 몇분 전까지 안됏는데 되네요
<sungyo> 게시판 인덱스 누르니....조용해요.
<yemharc> 잘 되네요
<Seony> 저는 잘뜨는데요
<sungyo> 헉;;;
<sungyo> 새로 올라온글 보겠다고 게시판 인덱스를 눌렀네요.
<sungyo> 아 죄송합니다....( _ _)
<yemharc> 아 진짜 이 더러운 자바......
<Seony> 분도님이 재부팅시키셨네요
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 안드로이드가 개발언어로 자바를 선택한건 아무리 생각해도 실수인거같아요
<DarkCircle> 자자 자바가 더러우니 더더러운 obj-c ㄱㄱㄱ
<DarkCircle> 네 제가 생각해봐도 실수인듯
<Seony> 그럼 저도 포럼서버에서 철수합니다..
<DarkCircle> 가비지 콜렉션이 일단 똥.
<yemharc> 그거야 애초에 바라지도 않고요..
<Julie> 저는 언어 공부 한지 얼마 안됐는데
<jyp> 왜 실수죠...-ㅅ-
<Julie> 자바가 제일 쉽다고 하던데 아닌가요?
<DarkCircle> 쉽고 어렵고가 문제가 아니라 본질적으로 더럽 (ㅇㅇ?)
<jyp> 가비지 콜렉션이 똥이란 소린 어떠한 근거로..?
<Seony> 자바가 제일 쉽다뇨?
<Seony> 헐... 누가 그런 소리를..
<jyp> 자바가 젤 쉬운건 논란의 여지가 있군요
<Julie> 자바가 제일 쉽다던데..
<jyp> 사람마다 다르겠죠 뭐
<yemharc> 자바 GC를 호출하면 '청소 대기열'에 들어가는거지 청소해 주진 않거든요
<Julie> 그래서 저도 자바부터 시작한건데ㅋㅋㅋ실수인가요
<Seony> 아무리 사람마다 달라도, 자바가 제일 쉽다는 건 솔직히 좀 그런데요..
<DarkCircle> 게다가 청소 대기열이 즉각적으로 비워지는건 아닌..
<DarkCircle>  =3
<Seony> 아무리 쉬워도 HTML보다 쉬울까...
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<Julie> 근데 여기계신 분들은 전부 ubuntu 쓰시는거죠?
<yemharc> 안쓰는 사람이 더 많을걸요
<Seony> 아닌 분들도 있어요
<DarkCircle> 윈도 쓰시는 분도 많아요 크크
<Julie> 얼마전에 노트북을 샀는데
<Julie> OS미포함으로 삿는데 ubuntu 깔린게 왔다는 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아 맥도 있구나
<jyp> yemharc: 그게 이유가 있는거아닐까요
<jyp> 실제 서비스에서는 GC가 stop-the-world가 되기때문에 그런 선택이 최선일꺼같은데
<jyp> 적절한 trade-off라고 생각해요
<yemharc> 자바 가비지 컬렉터는 사실 안정성에 중점을 두고 설계됐어요
<yemharc> 문제는, 그게 컴퓨팅 파워를 좀 과하게 먹는다는데 있죠
<DarkCircle> gc 타이밍을 잘못 맞추면 캐싱한 데이터까지 모조리 날아가기 때문에 어차피 그렇게 될 수밖에 없는데 하드웨어로도 커버불가능한 최적화 필요분야가 GC예요
<yemharc> 근데 그걸 냅따 모바일에 올려버리니 당연히.........
<yemharc> 사실상 지금 시점의 모바일 하드웨어 스펙에서도 좀 부담스러운게 사실입니다
<DarkCircle> MP 쪽에서 가장 싫어하는 메모리 관리기술이 GC임
<DarkCircle> 뭐 빼도박도 못하는 괴랄한 기술이라고 ...
<yemharc> 근데 그에 비해서 모바일 프로그램은 이러니저러니 해도 규모가 작아서 프로그래머가 직접 메모리 관리하는데에 그렇게까지 더럽진 않아요
<jyp> GC가 overhead인건 뭐 필요악..
<yemharc> 그걸 생각하면 득보다 실이 많죠
<DarkCircle> 근데 요즘같이 복잡화된 상황에서 GC가 필요없다고 할수는 없 (...)
<DarkCircle> 겨륵이네요 =3
<yemharc> 안그래도 JVM때문에 메모리도 더 잡아먹는 판인데
<DarkCircle> 계란을 겨란이라고 하듯이 =3
<jyp> 뭐 요즘 제대로된 모던한 메이저 언어중에 GC를 안쓰는게 몇이나 있다고 [...]
<yemharc> 그러니까 [자바GC]를 걸고 넘어지는거죠
<yemharc> GC가 아니라요
<jyp> Obj-C처럼 refcount해서 개발자에게 압박을 주는 것보다는..
<DarkCircle> 근데 요새 Obj-C는 refcount따위 신경 안써도 되는게 autorelease가 되기 때문에 그냥 객체를 명시적으로 eliminate하지 않아도 모니터링 해보면 메모리 사용량이 그냥 줄던 (...)
<DarkCircle> 뷰컨트롤러 하나 날리면 그냥 그만큼 메모리 해제를 해주더라고요 ..
<DarkCircle> (먼산)
<yemharc> 레퍼런스 카운트가 압박인가요?
<yemharc> 그냥 태그 열고 닫고로 인식하면 별거 없지 않나요?
<DarkCircle> 뭐 압박이긴 하죠 수동으로 할당하고 해제할때. 놓치면 낭패일수가 있는 ..
<jyp> 사용자에게 release, retain 시점을 줘서 직접 하는게 현대 언어에서는 매우 불편한 일이죠
<jyp> ARC가 많은 부분을 편하게 해주긴했지만..
<yemharc> 음 뭐, 편의성 관점에선 확실히 불편하네요
<yemharc> 갑자기 든 생각인데, HTML이 컴파일이 되면 프로그래밍이 쉬워질까요.........
<jyp> 잠깐만요 자리를 이동해야되서~
<DarkCircle> HTML 컴파일 되잖아요?
<DarkCircle> chm
<Julie> HTML 컴파일 될텐데
<sungyo> 궁금한게 있는데요, 각자 엘시디 밝기를 '밝은쪽'을 좋아하시나요? '어두운쪼'을 좋아하시나요?
<sungyo> lcd
<jyp_cloud> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 저는 어두운쪽요.
<yemharc> 아 그러니까..... 지금의 C언처럼 써먹을 수 있는? 이라고 해야하나
<yemharc> 이게 더 정확하겠네, C언어인데 문법이 HTML
<razGon_web> 배경은 눈부시지 않게 하는 것을 좋아합니다.
<sungyo> 안녕하세요 제이와이피님.^^
<jyp_cloud> 먼가여 c언어인데 문법이 html이라닝...
<DarkCircle> 음 xml이나 sgml 같은걸 말씀하시는거 같은데
<what> 저희 사무실에 LCD 시간대 마다 밝기 조정해주는 프로그램 누가 쓰시던거 같던데요.
<DarkCircle> ml계열은 ambiguity때문에 그다지 적합하지 않다는 얘기가 있긴 합니다.
<DarkCircle> - -a ..
<jyp_cloud> Markup language는 프로그래밍 언어라고 하기엔..
<jyp_cloud> 문서라 보는게 맞지않을까요
<sungyo> 그 소프트웨어는 윈도우기반인가요?
<what> 주변 밝기가 아니라 시간대에 따라서 그냥 조정해 주는 거라고 하시더라고요.
<what> 네. 윈도우 요.
<DarkCircle> 문서도 음 실행 가능한 문서라면 참 멋지겠죠 (...)
<DarkCircle> 보통 브라우저 끼고 돌아가니까 ..
<yemharc> 읭.... 기존의 이야기가 아니라 그냥 '만약'의 이야기일 뿐이에요;;
<jyp_cloud> 음 글쎄요... 코드가 담긴 Markup language라면 Markup language자체가 프로그램은 아닌셈이죠
<yemharc> C언어같은 완전한 네이티브인데 문법이 HTML같이 쉬우면 프로그래밍이 과연 쉬워질까......라는거죠
<jyp_cloud> 음.
<DarkCircle> 그런 비슷한게
<DarkCircle> TeX
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 하지만 TeX 너무 어렵 Orz
<yemharc> 어려워!
<sungyo> 텍스문서도 봐야하는데.......( "  ")
<jyp_cloud> TeX도 프로그램은 아니죠 [...]
<DarkCircle> 네 근데 TeX를 pdf로 조판할때 컴파일 한다고 그러니까 =3
<DarkCircle> 물론 그 컴파일이 그 컴파일의 의미는 아니지만 =3
<jyp_cloud> =3=3
<DarkCircle> 좀 뭔가 약오르게 만드는 말장난 같긴합니다 (중얼)
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jyp_cloud> 뭐 워낙에 컴파일의 정의가 프로그램에 국한되는것은 아니니까요
<sungyo> 모두들 축하해주세요. 저 오늘 생일인데 대학원 시험
<sungyo> 불합격했어요 ^0^
<jyp_cloud> [...]
<jyp_cloud> 축하할 일인가요
<razGon_web> 허걱...
<razGon_web> 오마이갓.ㅠ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 자자 월말 세미나에서 술을 (...)
<jyp_cloud> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 암튼 자바가 제일 쉽다는 사람이 있다니 놀랍네요. 나도 앞으로 기타, 베이스 기타, 피아노 중에서 피아노가 제일 쉽다고 해야지
<jyp_cloud> 뭐 사람마다 다른거아니겠어요? :)
<sungyo> 피아노가제일쉽던데요?
<Seony> 맞아요. 피아노가 제일 쉽죠 ㅋ
<Seony> 한 5년은 쳐야 피아노 좀 친다고 하지 않나요? ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 피아노보단 제일 쉬운게 북이죠 ㄲㄲㄲㄲ
<sungyo> 줄을 직접 손으로 잡는건 너무 어려워요. 피아노는 망치(헤드)가지고 때리는거라서요.
<DarkCircle> 그냥 치면 됨 (ㅇㅇ?)
<Seony> 제가 피아노를 한 10년 쳤는데, 기타보단 쉽더라구요
<sungyo> 7살때부터 쳤으니 20년은...넘었네요?
<Seony> 레슨 받은 것만 쳐야죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그렇게 치면 저는 25년째게요 ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 아 그런가요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 으앜ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 28년째군요 ㅋ
<sungyo> 한때 자유로운 영혼의 소유자의 삶을 꿈꿨으나....( " ")
<Seony> 한 3년 전에 조지윈스턴 Forest에 있는 Graceful Ghost를 마지막으로 손뗐습니다... ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 조지윈스턴 들어본지 오랜만이에요.^0^
<sungyo> Seony님도 역시자 자유로운 영혼의 소유자이시네요.
<sungyo> 역시나.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 저는 조지윈스턴 1집부터 6집까지 전부 다 칠줄 알죠
<Seony> 가장 어려운건 1집이더라구요..
<sungyo> 우와, 오래 치셨나봐요.
<Seony> 오래됐죠... 저도 7살때부터 피아노 쳤고, 9살에 피아노를 집에 들였으니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 제가 중학교때 정말 감명깊었던 곡.
<Seony> 중학교땐가 고등학교땐가, 조지윈스턴의 진짜 악보를 구하고 싶어서 참 많이 돌아다녔는데...
<razGon_web> 디셈버의 쌩스기빙데이. 2주남았군요.
<Julie> 저도 피아노 한 7년 쳤는데
<Seony> 뭐 하여간 오래 배워서 상대음감은 갖게됐어요
<Julie> 5년 안치니 포맷되던데요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Julie> 반주나 간간히 하는 정도..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 저도 지금은 아마 그럴 거에요..
<sungyo> ^^ Seony님 대단해요
<Seony> 몸은 악보를 기억하는데, 손이 잘 안따라지더라구요..
<razGon_web> ^^;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 대단하긴요. 다들 하실텐데요..
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 3년 전에 연주하던 동영상을 유튜브에 올렸는데, 어이없이 누가 신고를 해서...
<razGon_web> 컴을 저는 25년째 하는데. 아직도 문외한...ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 신고요...??
<Seony> 아니, 연주만 햇는데도 저작권 위반인가요?
<sungyo> 그런가요?
<Julie> 음...
<Julie> 어떤 곡은 연주하셨는데요?
<Seony> 똑같이 연주했다고 저작권 위반신고 들어와서 동영상 블락당했어요
<Seony> 조지 윈스턴의 Graceful GHost
<sungyo> 헐.ㅡ,.ㅡ
<Julie> 연주하시다가 한마디 정도 틀리면 위반이 아닌게 되려나 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 풀어달라면 풀어주나 봐야겠네요...
<sungyo> 똑같이 연주했다고...ㅇ으음, 마지막 마디를좀 편곡하실껄 그러셨어요.
<Julie> 그나저나 자바는 하면 할수록 재밌네요
<Julie> 마치 퍼즐을 맞추는 기분?
<sungyo> 우분투에서 창출렁거림을 안해놓으니 왠지 다루기가 어렵네요.
<DarkCircle> 제너릭 들어가시면 멘붕하실거 같은데 ...
<DarkCircle> 쥐네릭이라고 하는거.
<Julie> 아직 초보라 재밌는거겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 악보회사에서 클레임을 걸었네요. 걔네들 악보보고 친게 아닌데.
<sungyo> 으음.반대로 클래임 거세요.'난 엘범 듣고 친거다..!!!'ㅋㅋㅋ
<Julie> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 근데 클레임에 반박할 수 있지 않나요?
<Julie> 굳 솔루션
<DarkCircle> 가능한걸로 아는데
<Seony> 그런가요? 아무런 메뉴가 안보이네요
<DarkCircle> 악보 ISBN 넘겨주면 되지 않으려나 ..
<razGon_web> 알고보니 그앨범의 악보저작권은 회사가 있는데? 이러면요?
<razGon_web> 다시 잘됩니다. ㅎ
<Seony> 헐... 그럴 수도 있겠군요
<DarkCircle> 근데 그런 논리대로라면 따라친 동영상들 다 잘라야하는게 맞을텐데 =3
<Seony> 그러게요
<razGon_web> 클레임을 안걸어서 그렇겠죠.
<razGon_web> 아니면 타이틀에 cover라고 치면 되지 않나요?
<sungyo> 개인 톰보이서버를 만들었는데, 클라이언트쪽에서 동기화를 webdav로 할지, ssh로 할지 고민이에요.
<razGon_web> ssh 한표요. 아는단어가 그것밖에...ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 다행히 동영상은 하드디스크에 저장되어있었네요
<yemharc> 기능확장을 하실지는 모르겠지만 캘린더나 뭐 이런것도 생각하면 webdav가 괜찮지 않을까요
<sungyo> web_dav를 하나 열어놓는것도 좋겠네요.
<Julie> 어렵다... 서버 쪽은 완전
<Julie> 문외한ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 일단 관리가 쉬운게 가장 큰 장점이니.....
<Julie> 혹시 넷빈즈 써보신 분들 계신가요
<DarkCircle> 넷빈즈보단 이클립스가 나을거 같은데 ..
<Seony> 동영상을 어디에 올려야할까나...
<yemharc> 전 둘 다 맘에 안들어요 :(
<DarkCircle> 자자 pico에서 코딩하세요
<yemharc> 그래도 꼽으라면 이클립스가 좀 더 괜찮아요
<DarkCircle> vi도 아니고 nano도 아니고 pico 에디터ㅋ
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 제가 오죽하면 ST2 안드로이드 개발환경 플러그인 만들고 있겠어요
<yemharc> .......
<sungyo> pico ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아 더 심한거 있구나
<DarkCircle> copy con
<yemharc> .......
<DarkCircle> 틀리면 멘붕
<sungyo> st2안드로이드개발환경 플러그인 만드시는 분이 yem* 님이셨군요.
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> 현재 ST2 플러그인으로 돌고 있는건 기존에 이미 있는 프로젝트에요 ㅇㅅㅇ;;
<yemharc> andrew라는 이름의 플러그인
<DarkCircle> 라즈곤님 아잉패드가 종종 꺼지는 이유는 누군가가 패대기를 치고 있기 때문일지도
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 혹은 누가 패드로 파리를 잡고 있기때문일지도
<sungyo> 궁금한게 있는데요, samba가 보안상으로 어느정도의 안정성을 보장해주나요?
<yemharc> 암호 강도만큼요
<yemharc> .......
<sungyo> 암호만 든든하면.ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 삼바의 장점은 윈도와의 간편한 호환이고
<DarkCircle> 삼바가 얼마전에 보안버그가 큰게 하나 뚫렸었는데 막았는지 모르겠네요
<yemharc> 삼바의 최대 단점은 내부의 적이 널려 있다는거죠 - (바이러스_뭍혀서_공유하지_마라.avi)
<DarkCircle> avi를 열면 야동!
<razGon_web> DarkCircle: 제가 끈게 아니라 그냥 껐습니다.ㅎ
<sungyo> 그런데 내부의 네트워크 반 이상이 리눅스라 바이러스가 번식을 할지....
<yemharc> 리눅스 유저는 상관없어요
<sungyo> ^0^
<yemharc> 같이 사는 윈도 유저가 문제죠
<yemharc> .........
<DarkCircle> 그게 윈도에서만 실행되는 파일이라 리눅스에선 전혀 일이 터지지 않는다는게 (...)
<razGon_web> 문제는 그것을 사는 윈도우유저가 그렇겠죠.
<DarkCircle> 문제라면 문제일수도 있죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 디아블로3 시디키 하나 팔아야하는데 아직도 갖고있네..
<razGon_web> 리눅스는 벡터일뿐이죠
<yemharc> 오죽하면 리눅스/맥용 백신프로그램은 윈도바이러스 탐지기능을 탑재하고 있겠어요
<sungyo> 저희 집에서는 점점 마소를 몰아내는 추세라서....
<sungyo> 한대정도만 남겨놓고 싸 몰아내볼려고 궁리중이거든요.
<sungyo> 싸->싹
<razGon_web> 저도 그리해볼까 합니다만. 그러면 게임은?ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 제가 게임이랑은거리가.....( _ _)
<sungyo> 참,  서버 재부팅시 삼바나 이런거 실행해주려면 sudo를 줘야 하던데, 이거 혹시 스크립트로 해결 될까요?
<razGon_web> 저는 그냥 껏다키면 자동 동작되던데요
<razGon_web> 저 퇴근합니다. 있다가 뵈요.ㅎ
<sungyo> 다들 그냥 한 스크립트에몰았다가 시작하고 sudo 준다음에 돌릴까요?
<yemharc> sudo update-rc.d smbd defaults
<yemharc> sudo update-rc.d smbd enable
<samahui> 퇴근시간 이네요
<samahui> 다들 퇴근하시는군요 ^^
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요. 전 저녁먹으러 나갔다 오겠습니다 ~ ^^
<sungyo> 아이고 키보드에 '깨'가 들어가 이제야 빼냈네요.
<DarkCircle> 으잌
<DarkCircle> 꺀ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 정말 깨알 같은 시츄에이숑이네욬ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> yemharc: 혹시 같은 방법으로 다른 서비스도 가동이 가능한가요?  tonido라는 클라우드 어플을 돌리는데 이거 실행할때도  service tonido restart 를 줬거든요.
<sungyo> DarkCircle: 문제는 다른 깨알이 키보드 안에서 또 돌아다니는게 보여요.
<DarkCircle> 흐미 - -; 청소기로 훑어보세요
<sungyo> 다음번에 또 키보드에 걸려 나오겠죠.ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> sungyo: update-rc.d 서비스 defaults 라고 하면
<yemharc> 그 서비스를 시스템 기본 서비스로 등록해 줍니다
<yemharc> 다만 등록시켰어도 enable/disable이 가능하고요
<yemharc> 그냥 그 왜, 옛날 98시절에 시작->프로그램->시작 프로그램 생각하시면 돼요
<yemharc> 거기에 아이콘 집어넣으면 자동으로 켜졌던거
<sungyo> 예.
<sungyo> 그리고 거기에 넣으면 sudo 걸지 않고도 가능한거네요? 혹시 같은 방식으로 sudo를 줘야 하는 스크립트를 실행파일로 만든뒤에 bin에다 넣어서 걸어줄수도 있나요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 어지간한건 다 가능합니다
<sungyo> 우와, 감사합니다.^^
<sungyo> 밥좀 먹고 오겠습니다.
<razGon_iPad> 오래간만에 커피숖에 왔습니다.
<razGon_iPad> 오늘 공부모임인데 아직 들어가기 그래서요. 잠시 나왔습니다.
<Seony> 아무도 안오셨나봐요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 형님은 진료시간중이고요. 저는 그냥 있기 뻘쭘해서 잠시 나와있습니다. 한 한시간 가량 떄우고 가야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 흐... 한시간이나...
<razGon_iPad> 이래저래 시간이 지나서 한 삼십분남아 있습니다.
<sungyo> 혹시 모르는 전화번호 뜨실때 어떻게들 하세요?
<razGon_iPad> 일단은 네이버에 검색합니다.
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 아니면 전화안받습니다.
<razGon_iPad> 아니면 뒷번호만 검색하세요
<sungyo> 방금 모르는 사람에게 전화를 받아서 모르는 사람에게 '형부'소리를 들었어요.
<razGon_iPad> 그러면 대략 어떤거인지 나옵니다.
<razGon_iPad> ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 그래서 솔직하게
<sungyo> excouse me? 라 했죠.
<razGon_iPad> 오~~~!
<sungyo> 그랬더니 '아~ 죄송합니다~' 하고 끊었어요.
<razGon_iPad> 나이스!
<razGon_iPad> 어눌한 한국말 좋네요.ㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 문제는 아는 사람이면 답안나온다는.ㅋ
<sungyo> 저에게 '형부'소리 할사람이 없으니까요.
<sungyo> 저희집에 제가 독자인데 형부라뇨.
<sungyo>  webdav로 톰보이를 싱크시키려 하니,  fuse와 wdfs가 없다고 튕기는게, 귀찮아지네요. 다른방법을 찾아봐야겠어요.......
<DarkCircle> yemharc / 멀티모니터 박아놔도 시너지 잘 돌아가네요 -ㅂ-
<yemharc> 제가 말한건 1컴 멀티모니터 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 네 컴 하나에 멀티모니터 박아놓고 두대 연결해놔도 잘 돌아감
<DarkCircle> 그러면 모니터가 최소 3개는 되쟎아요?
<yemharc> 아니 그게 아니라;;
<yemharc> 멀티건 뭐건 여튼 컴이 2대 이상이어야 쓰는 툴이니 갑부의 툴이란거죠
<DarkCircle> 아 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 으앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 개그는 타이밍이거늘 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㅍㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nymph> 하이여~
<nymph> (ㅡㅡ ) ( ㅡㅡ)
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<nymph> yemharc: ^^
<DarkCircle> 알툴바 스파이웨어가 넷북에 깔렸네요 :S
<DarkCircle> 웹사이트에 들어가서 알툴바 제거 눌렀는데 안지워짐 ㄱ- 사기꾼!
<sungyo> 나븐 알툴즈님들
<sungyo> 오픈소스의 정신을 배우면 얼마나 좋을까요.ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 오픈소스와는 전혀 관계가 없어요
<DarkCircle> 그냥 멀웨어임 ㄲㄲㄲㄲ
<sungyo> 드라마 '착한남자'를 보는데, 무슨 한시간짜리 겔럭시폰 광고영상을 보는거 같네요.
<rhea> 질문좀 해도 되나요..? 원격 로그서버 설정 에 관해서 입니다...
<sungyo> 응? 왜튕겼지..?
<sungyo> 혹시 야근하시는분~ ㅡㅡ/
<razGon_Xch> 저는 안자고 있습니다.ㅎ
<sungyo> 내일 늦게 출근 괜찮으시겠어요?
<sungyo> 아니아니, 내일 출근 괜찮으시겠어요?
<razGon_Xch> 요즘 한가해서요.ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 저는 서버작업해놓으시는분들이 왜 irc 띄워놓으시나 했는데, 막상작업해보니 이거 없으면 왠지 외로운 느낌이 드네요.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 띄워 놓는 이유가. 1. 리소스 적게 먹고. 2. 무슨 이야기 하는지 전후좌우 살필수 있고, 3. 막상 이거라도 안하고 서버놀리게 하기 싫고
<razGon_Xch> 이런 겁니다. ㅎ
<sungyo> 서버가지고는 주로 뭐하세요?
<razGon_Xch> 저는 가장 많이 사용하는게 파일서버와 웹서버 입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 일단은 저희 집에 있는 컴퓨터가 자료의 집결지입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 이거만 하면 외장형하드가 낫죠.
<sungyo> 주로 어떤 자료를 다루시는지 여쭤봐도 되나요?
<razGon_Xch> 뭐 동영상 문서 음악파일 여러가지요.
<razGon_Xch> 윈도나 안드로이드 아이패드에 파일을 제공하기 위한 하나의 허브가 필요해서 만들게 되었습니다.
<sungyo> 허브...^^ 잘쓰시네요~
<razGon_Xch> 아니요. 빈도는 그리 많지 않은데. 편리합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 거기에 FTP 서버로 쓰기도 하고요.
<razGon_Xch> 웹하드 구축해서 몇몇 자료 공유에도 쓰이곤 합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 게다가 웹서버로 사용합니다.
<sungyo> 저같아선 요즘들어 클라우드 의존도가 높아지면서 좀 편하게 서버하나 돌리는게 낳겠따 싶어지더라구요.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 이게 재미 있으면요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 저도 그래서요. 근데 일반 클라우드는 아직 제한이 많이 있어서요.
<razGon_Xch> 예를 들면 같은 홈피지만요.
<sungyo> 예.
<razGon_Xch> blog.ydclinic.net
<razGon_Xch> ydclinic.net:1051
<razGon_Xch> www.ydclinic.net
<razGon_Xch> ydclinic.net:504
<sungyo> 오옷, 따님과 사모님이신가요?
<sungyo> 워드프래스이시네요?
<razGon_Xch> 같은 도메인이지만 다 용도가 다르게 쓰입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 예
<razGon_Xch> 공부중입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 일단은 블로그 사이트는 간단하게 만들었습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 모바일에도 적절하게 가는거 찾다보니 워드프레스가 앞으로 전망있겠다 싶어서 조금씩 해보았습니다.
<sungyo> 으음?
<sungyo> 다윗과 요나단 좋아하세요?
<razGon_Xch> 사이트마다 용도가 다르죠?
<sungyo> 엘범엔 주로  CCM이시네요?
<razGon_Xch> 기업웹페이지. 블로그웹페이지. 음악플레잉. 하나는 기독교.
<sungyo> 예수믿으세요?
<razGon_Xch> 마치 채널이 다르듯이 다르게 만들어 놓을수 있죠.
<razGon_Xch> 예
<sungyo> ^^ 반가워서요~
<razGon_Xch> ^^;
<sungyo> 반갑습니다.
<razGon_Xch> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 부끄럽습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 너무 죄인처럼 살고 잇어서요..ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 사모님과 같이 다니시는건가요?
<razGon_Xch> 예
<sungyo> 그러시구나...^^ 완전 보기 좋아요.
<sungyo> 김 선교라고 합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 별루요..
<sungyo> 신대원 입학준비중이에요. (오늘 불합격 발표났으니까요.ㅎㅎ)
<razGon_Xch> 아직은 둘다 쭉정이라서요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 아 그렇군요.
<sungyo> ^^ 쭉정이라뇨~ 믿으시는거 자체로 귀하신걸요.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 우분투를 아시다니!!
<razGon_Xch> 아니요. 진짜로요.
<sungyo> 사실  교회에서 정직한 컨텐츠를 사용할수 있는 환경을 구성해볼 목적으로 우분투에 파고들게 됬거든요.
<razGon_Xch> 실은 와이프의 외삼촌께서 광주로 오셔서 개척교회설립하시려 하는데 연고도 없는 차라 지금 같이 예배드리고 있습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 아..
<sungyo> 아 그러시군요. 개척교회 멤버시라뇨, 이거 정말 귀하신 분이신걸요.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 보니깐 외삼촌께서 조금은 현실을 모르시더라구요.
<razGon_Xch> 아니요.^^;
<razGon_Xch> 조금은 조급하신 면이 있으셧다는 말이 맞겠군요,.
<sungyo> 어느부분에서요? 부동산? 사회생활?
<razGon_Xch> 교회일 말고 사회적인 계약이요.
<razGon_Xch> 건물계약이라든가 그런거요.
<sungyo> 아마 그러실꺼에요.
<sungyo> 혹시 이중계약서 안쓰실려고 하시나요?
<razGon_Xch> 그리고 교회일은 말씀사역은 잘하십니다.
<razGon_Xch> 그런건 잘 모르겠는데. 좀 그런게 있습니다. 애매한 부분이지만 아실겁니다.
<sungyo> 뭐...예...
<sungyo> ^^;;;;
<razGon_Xch> 목사님께서는 거대 교회보다는 가족같은 관계위주의 교회를 구축하기 원하셔서요.
<sungyo> 아.....
<razGon_Xch> 그냥 신앙생활하시는 분들 모아서 교회를 이끌면 되겠구나 생각하셨죠.
<sungyo> 예.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 여러 현실적인 문제가 끼이고 약2년째 교회 설립을 못하고 있습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 하지만, 현재 말씀사역을 하시고 계셔요.
<razGon_Xch> 장신대? 맞죠? 아차산.쪽.
<sungyo> 가정교회에서 계신건가요?
<sungyo> 예.
<razGon_Xch> 예 아직은 그정도 입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 거기 나오셔서 호남신대쪽에서 말씀과 신학을 가르쳐주시고 계셔요.
<sungyo> 아....... 대단한 분이시네요.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 그쪽에서는 많이 호응도가 괜찮더군요.
<razGon_Xch> 말씀사역쪽은 괜찮은데요.
<razGon_Xch> 문제는 교회가 정식으로 설립이 안되다보니 정체가 생기는 거 같아서요.
<razGon_Xch> 제 서버를 통해서 교회 홈피제작해서 호스팅해드리려고 생각하고 있습니다.
<sungyo> 뭐 일들이 다 생각처럼 쉽게 풀리는게 아니니까요.
<sungyo> 홈페이지 호스팅...^^ 목사님께서 든든한 후원자를 얻으셨네요.
<razGon_Xch> 제가 실은 이쪽 전공은 아닌데 여러 홈피 만들면서 블로그 형식의 작은 홈피를 열어서 무언가 온라인적인 역량을 강화시키면 어떨까 생각했습니다.
<sungyo> 예.
<sungyo> 온라인적 역량...
<razGon_Xch> 그냥 형식적인 교회 홈피보다는 좀더 다이나믹하게 트위터 형식으로 혹은 답글이 많이 달리는 그런콘텐츠를 생각하고 잇었거든요.
<sungyo> 저도 그쪽으로 고민을 좀 해왔거든요.
<razGon_Xch> 아마도 누군가는 생각하실거다라고 생각했습니다.
<sungyo> 페이스북과 연동해서 기존의 sns를 이용하는 식으로요.
<razGon_Xch> 오늘에서야 만나네요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<sungyo> 또 그런쪽으로 나가는 추세니까요.
<razGon_Xch> 예
<razGon_Xch> 근데 뭐랄까 만드는건 그렇기는 한데. 뭔가 키가 없다고 할까요?
<razGon_Xch> 음식재료는 섞었는데. 향신료가 없는...
<sungyo> 예. 어떤걸 느끼시는지 알거 같아요.
<razGon_Xch> 홈피로 끌어들이는 호객행위가 아니라 뭔가 홈피에서 관계적인 교감이 오는 그런부분은 어떻게 만드나? 고민하고 있습니다.
<sungyo> 저의 경우에서는, 홈페이지와 sns를 어떻게 접목시켜 의사소통을 할수있게 해볼까? 하는 식으로 고민해봤었어요.
<razGon_Xch> 기술적으로는 있죠 버디프레스라는 플러그인이요.
<razGon_Xch> 워드프레스를 선택한 이유가 플러그인이 아주 다양하다는 점때문에  XE로 안하고 이쪽으로 왓습니다.
<sungyo> 요즘에는, 교회시스템을 우분투로 갈아엎어보는 중이구요.
<razGon_Xch> êµ³!
<razGon_Xch> 그것도 좋은 방법입니다.
<DarkCircle> razGon_Xch 요새 저도 그런 비슷한 쪽을 하고 있어서 가끔 흠 .. 무슨 의견을 내야 하나 고민할 때가 많은데
<DarkCircle> 스토리 텔링부터 시작하는게 대세인 것 같드라고요 흠 ..
<razGon_Xch> 헉... 전문가이신 다크님도!
<DarkCircle> 그냥 간단하게 옆집이야기 같은거부터 시작해서 ...
<sungyo> 정직하게 사무실과 방송실을 운영할수가 있어서 좋더라구요.
<razGon_Xch> 예
<razGon_Xch> 방송시스템은 우분투버전이 좋을 겁니다.
<DarkCircle> 종교쪽은 너무 식상하게 막 성경말씀 기도 이런거만 하면 잘 안오려고 하드라구요 . 현실적인 문제를 종교소모임에서 어떤 식으로 접근을 하느냐에 대한 스토리를 퍼트리는것도 좋을 것 같아요
<razGon_Xch> 이미 그렇게 하는 데도 많지 않은가요?
<razGon_Xch> 예
<razGon_Xch> 현교회의 가장큰 문제는 멘토가 없는 것이지요.
<razGon_Xch> 너무 개인화되어 있어서.
<DarkCircle> 목사님도 사실 이부분에 대해서는 굉장히 공감을 하실텐데 어떤 식으로 접근을 하면 종교 색채를 거의 못느끼게 하면서 자연스럽게 접근하게 할 수 있을까 ..
<sungyo> 저같은 경우에서는 청년들과 함께 'IT'이야기를 해봐요.
<razGon_Xch> 아.
<DarkCircle> 종교 하면 또 이게 정치랑 엮이는 문제도 있어서 최대한 종교색이나 정치색을 못느끼게 하면서 은연중에 경험을 바탕으로 성경말씀을 되새길 수 있는 기회라고 해야 하나 ..
<razGon_Xch> 그렇죠.
<razGon_Xch> 제가 생각하는 건 현실적인 문제를 말로 하기 좀 그렇잖아요? 근데 온라인은 좀더 진솔할수 있어서 괜찮다고 보여서요.
<sungyo> 과연 이러한 IT세계 속에서 우리가 얻는것과 잃는것이 무엇인지 찾게 해보거든요. 그러면 청년들 스스로가 고민을 하면서, 신앙생활이 중요하다는걸 찾게되더라구요.
<razGon_Xch> 멘토링까지는 안되더라도 무언가 관계에서 지지가 되게 만들어 주지 않을까 생각되서요.
<razGon_Xch> 오!
<razGon_Xch> sungyo, 칼럼의뢰하고 싶은데요?ㅎ
<sungyo> ^^;;;
<DarkCircle> 카운셀링을 하면서 어떤 현실적인 문제에 부딪히고 어떤 정신적인 고통에 직면했는가를 파악하는것도 종교계 지도자가 할 수 잇는 역할인 것 같고 ..
<razGon_Xch> 저희가 주보는 만들지 않고 그냥 홈피로 주보를 대신하는 것도 생각하고 있습니다.ㅎ
<sungyo> 네이버, 카카오톡, 아이폰, 페이스북... 다 청년들에겐 가까운 소재들이여서, 이런걸 가지고 이야기하면서 접근해봐요.
<sungyo> 주보, 안만들면 편하죠.....( _ _)
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그렇게 해서 단순히 기도나 성경말씀을 직접 언급하기 보단 성경 안의 가르침속에 어떻게 하면 이 문제에서 조금 해결되는게 있다더라 하는걸 넌지시 제시해보고
<sungyo> 사고날일 없고,
<DarkCircle> 이런 것도 나름 괜찮을듯 싶긴 해요
<sungyo> 실은 그 주보때문에 제가 사무 자동화에 관심을 가지게 됬거든요.
<sungyo> 다크서클님도 예수믿으세요?
<DarkCircle> 카톨릭입니다. :)
<sungyo> 그럼 예수믿으시는군요.^^
<razGon_Xch> 흠. 역시나 다들 고민이시군요.
<DarkCircle> 교회 주보쪽 일도 해봤어요
<sungyo> 반갑습니다~
<DarkCircle> 군대 있을떄
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<sungyo> 군대.
<sungyo> 군종병.
<razGon_Xch> ^^
<razGon_Xch> 군대 굳!
<sungyo> 전 빼주세요...............................( _ _)
<DarkCircle> 군종병이 바로 제 윗선임이라 도와드릴 일이 있어서 크크
<razGon_Xch> 저도 4주밖에 없어서요.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 한때는 이런 생각도 해봤는데
<sungyo> 어떤생각이요?
<DarkCircle> 엑셀로 그냥 내용만 쳐서
<DarkCircle> 자동생성에 프린트까지 쑥.
<razGon_Xch> 아.
<DarkCircle> 매크로 작성 충분히 가능하거든요
<sungyo> 그리고 요즘엔 그걸로 파워포인트까지 생성하게 해주는게 대세죠.
<razGon_Xch> 자동입력. 그렇군요!
<sungyo> 지금 그거 제가 만들어볼려고 하거든요. bash로요.
<DarkCircle> 그런 비슷한걸 써서 공문 서류도 자동화 해서 뽑았었어요.
<sungyo> 리브흐오피스랑 임프레스, 칼크가지고서요.
<razGon_Xch> 저는 홈피가 주보형식으로 움직이는 건 어떤가 생각되서요.
<sungyo> 자동화시키면 가능할거같은데요?
<DarkCircle> 21세기에 이런걸 누가 수기입하냐면서 그냥 자동으로 다 뽑아다가 사진 첨부하고 윗선에다간 도장만 찍으라고 ..
<razGon_Xch> 리브레오피스보다는 구글 오피스는 별루 일까요?
<sungyo> ㅡ.,ㅡ 이래서 리눅스가 좋다고 전 생각합니다.
<DarkCircle> 그 자동화를 제가 했는데 지웠을라나요.
<sungyo> 구글오피스는 안써봐서요, 그리고... 왠지 구글에게 의존하는게 좋게 느껴지지가 않기도 하구요.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 아니면 네이버 오피스도 잇습니다.
<sungyo> 네이버는 더 싫....ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 일단은 hwp에게서 벗어나야죠.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 저 전역하기 전에 뭐라고 잡음이 좀 있었던 모양이긴 한데 이거 업무 파악용이라고 다른 사람한테 보여주면 안된다고 그렇게 인수인계만 해놓고 왔는데 뭐 잘 하겠죠 ..
<sungyo> 예. 일단 hwp 에서 멀~리 가야죠.ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 거기에 대부분의 인수인계 내용이 자동화 되어 있었는데 그거만 봐도 끝장나는 ..
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ 절대 들키면 안되는 우리들의 소~중한
<sungyo> 매크로!
<DarkCircle> 교회업무도 음 제 생각으론 어딘가 솔루션이 있을거 같은데
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 솔루션은 있는데 그 틀 안으로 들어가야 하기 때문에 답답하더라구요.
<DarkCircle> 오픈소스는 아니지만 교인 관리 프로그램이라거나 주보 관리 프로그램이라거나 등 ..
<sungyo> 돈도 지불해야 하구요, 저희들처럼 작은 교회들로서는 부담이 되더라구요.
<DarkCircle> 결국엔 엔지니어 입장에서라면 그냥 바닥부터 뒤집어 엎고 만들자가 되는데 흠 ..
<DarkCircle> 만드는건 만들면 되는데요. 문제는 만들고 오랫동안 사용하면서 어떻게 관리하느냐도 문제더군요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 관리 잘못하다가 비용문제 생기면 (금전 뿐만 아니라 시간, 부가노력 등등) 그쪽으로 신경쓰기도 뭐하고 ..
<DarkCircle> hwp는 자동화하려면 아주 안좋더군요. 일일히 내용 다 쳐야 하고 ..
<sungyo> 오픈오피스쪽이 xml형식으로 파일생성이 되어서,  bash에서 접근해서 수정하는 부분들을  sed로 수정하는 식으로 해보면 좋을거 같더라구요.
<sungyo> 예. 저도 군대에서 해볼려하다가 포기했엇어요.
<sungyo> \hwp 자동화요.
<razGon_Xch> 오우.. 기술적인..
<razGon_Xch> 저는 그냥 컨셉만 잡고 잇었는데.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그리고 내용이 길어져서 필드가 밀리면 (부활축일이나 성탄 축일의 경우)
<DarkCircle> 폼도 죄다 깨지고 완전 망.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 그런데 역시나 리눅서들이시고 개발자분들이셔서 그런지 같은 생각을 하시네요. 완전...이거....ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 오... 주여...ㅠ.ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 축일 폼은 따로 만들어야 되는거 같 ... -.-a ..
<razGon_Xch> 저는 개발자 축에 도 못낍니다.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아 카톨릭도 보면 진짜 전산화 어찌저찌 해놨는데 엄한데서 자꾸 삽질을 해대서 ㅡ.ㅡ ...
<razGon_Xch> 단지 그런 일들을 생각하고 잇어서요.
<razGon_Xch> sungyo, 혹시 작명좀 부탁드려도 될까요?
<razGon_Xch> 씨뿌리는 교회
<sungyo> 제가 군대 사무실에서 뒹굴거리던 경험을 토대로, '유기적 자동화'라는 개념을 생각해봤는데요. 오픈소스를 기반으로한 소프트웨어들이 대부분  xml을 지원해주기 때문에...이를 이용해서 필요한 부분들을 bash나 파이선으로 자동화시켜나가는 원리에요.
<razGon_Xch> 라는 이름을 도메인으로요.^^;
<sungyo> 교회이름이요? 그 어려운걸.....
<razGon_Xch> 도메인 작명요.
<razGon_Xch> 교회의 이름에서도 아시겠지만, 말씀 사역과 전파를 생각하는 마음이 적혀져 있죠.
<sungyo> 씨뿌리는비유가 마태복음 13,  마가복음 4장,  누가복음 8장이니까.... 130408 이런건 어떠실런지...쿨럭;;;;
<razGon_Xch> 성경말씀대로 하면 sowingchurch.org 이러면 되는데. 이건좀.
<razGon_Xch> 헉.ㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 파격적이네요!
<sungyo> 예. 그리고 목사님 보시면 웃으실꺼에요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> meth.mark.luke이렇게 하는 건요?ㅎ
<DarkCircle> seeding.or.kr도 괜찮을거 같은데
<DarkCircle> 흠 ..
<DarkCircle> seed가 씨뿌리다 라는 동사거든요 .
<sungyo>  시딩 안쓰면 가져가세요.
<razGon_Xch> 아 성경말씀에서는 sow로 나와서요.
<sungyo> seedingchurch.or.kr
<DarkCircle> 아마 겨자씨 이야기에 sow라고 나오는거 같은데 ..
<razGon_Xch> 저도 seeding으로 생각했는데. 영문성경에서는 sowing이라고 이야기 나오더군요.
<razGon_Xch> sowing the seed
<DarkCircle> 그러면 sowing이 맞겠네요
<razGon_Xch> 그리고 시드라고 하면... ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 아시죠?ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 크크크
<razGon_Xch> 토렌토.ㅋ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 아...ㅠ.ㅠ 배고푼데 편의점이나 나갔다올까요?
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ 저는 이미 다녀왔습니다.ㅎ
<sungyo> 제가 군대사무실에서 뒹굴거리며 느껴본게 있는데요, 한글이나... 엠에스오피스나...결국 적응하면 큰 의미가 없어지는거 같더라구요.
<DarkCircle> 교회에서 시스템 구축할때가 좋은 시기가 대충 한 수십여명 안팎으로 있을 때가 딱 좋은데 ...
<razGon_Xch> 그렇죠.
<razGon_Xch> 예
<sungyo> 지금 저희가 딱 그 시기거든요. 그래서 제가 오픈소스 기반으로 갈아엎고 있어요.
<DarkCircle> 몇천명 이런데는 권력에 돈욕심 이런거 한다고 일감 몰아주기 막 이런거 생기고 그래서 그다지 안좋을때가 있어서요.
<sungyo> 주보랑 파워포인트, 이런 부분들도 자동화시키는것까지 가볼려구요.
<DarkCircle> 교회도 마찬가지지만 카톨릭도 부정비리 있는곳은 막 몇백만원이 왔다갔다 하더라구요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 절도 마찬가지고 ...
<sungyo> 가슴아프네요....
<DarkCircle> 여하간 사람사는데는 다 그런듯..
<DarkCircle> 뭐 욕심 없는 사람이 어딨겠나요 크크
<DarkCircle> 사람이 욕심이 없다고 말한다면 그건 아마 원죄보다 더 괘씸한 죄일듯
<DarkCircle> 다만 그 욕심 욕망을 어떻게 컨트롤 하느냐지 ㅡ.ㅡ (궁시렁)
<razGon_Xch> 제가 볼때는 쓸데없는 교회제정을 조금은 줄일수 잇다고 생각되더라구요.
<razGon_Xch> 물론 관련이 되어 있는 부분이 달라지겠지만요
<DarkCircle> 돈을 크게 써야 하는게 정말 필요하다면 크게 쓰는것도 나쁘진 않은데요. 부정한 곳에 쓰이느냐 아니냐에 따라 이미지가 호불호가 확 갈리더라구요 .
<razGon_Xch> sungyo, 크롬에 504채널은 기독채널입니다.
<sungyo> 라즈곤님은 어떤 부분에서 줄일수 있다고 생각하세요?
<razGon_Xch> ydclinic.net:504
<razGon_Xch> 근데 그러기 힘들어요.
<razGon_Xch> 일단은 교회 업무용 컴도 윈도가 아닌 우분투로 설치하면 되죠.
<sungyo>  ydclinic.net:504 <-- 제가 컴퓨터에 스피커가 없어서 들을수가 없네요.
<razGon_Xch> 아 핸폰이 혹시 아이폰이신지요?
<sungyo> 으음.^^ 라즈곤님도 그렇게 생각하시는군요~
<sungyo> 아이폰에서 열리나요?
<razGon_Xch> 그리고 주보. 이거 홈피로 만들면 됩니다.
<razGon_Xch> 모바일 홈피 만들어서.
<DarkCircle> 예전에 우분투 포럼 모임에 법을 위반하지 않는 선에서 프로그램을 자유로이 사용하는 방법을 배우고 싶어서 우분투 모임에 목사님 한분이 오셨던적이 있어요
<razGon_Xch> 그렇군요.
<DarkCircle> 작년 11월인가 그쯤인걸로 기억해요 흠..
<razGon_Xch> 충분히 가능합니다. 게다가 음향쪽은 우분투가 더 좋은 것으로 생각됩니다만.
<razGon_Xch> 물론 맥이 더 발전되었지만요
<sungyo> 슬슬 저도 우분투 모임에 나가야 하는데, 이거 올해 불합격이 떨어져서
<sungyo> 다시 1년간 부지런히 입시공부에 매진해야 하네요....ㅠ.ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 우분투는 어느정도 다듬어진 상태(라지만 그래도 아직 불안한 면이 일부 보이기도...)이기 때문에 불안한 부분만 어떻게 커버링이 된다면 참 괜찮을거 같은데 ㅡ.ㅡ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋ 천년이 두번지나도 진짜 오랜만에 들어요~
<razGon_Xch> 오옷.
<razGon_Xch> 핸폰으로 들으시는 지요?
<razGon_Xch> 아이폰이세요?
<sungyo> 10.04처럼 시간이 지나면 안정되지 않을까요?
<sungyo> 예, 잘 열리는데요? 이게 워드프레스인가요?
<razGon_Xch> 아니요
<DarkCircle> 네 오래 지나면 안정화가 된다기는 하는데
<razGon_Xch> jplayer변형판입니다.
<razGon_Xch> html버젼요
<DarkCircle> 오픈소스 쪽이 워낙 나오자마자 쓰는게 죄다 베타버전 격이라 ..
<sungyo> 혹시 아이폰에서  쓸만한 HTML편집기 아시는거 있으세요?
<DarkCircle> 그걸 감수하고 쓰느냐 아니면 안정화된 걸 받아다 쓰느냐 이 문제가 참 ..
<sungyo> 안정화시키는쪽으로 쭉 써볼맘으로 12.04로 통일시켜놨거든요.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 12.04는 유니티부터 없애야 되겠더군요
<razGon_Xch> 오히려 쥬분투를 설치하는게 좋더군요.
<sungyo> 제가 임프레스쓰면서 가장 고민이 되는게, 프리젠테이션 도중에 내용 수정이 안되는 부분인데 혹시 이거 해결할수 있는 방법이 없을까요?
<razGon_Xch> 무료에다가 컴퓨터의 생명력이 길어집니다.
<razGon_Xch> 저는 잘..
<sungyo>  raz*:  리소스때문에 그러시나요?
<razGon_Xch> samahui, 엇... 이시간에..!
<samahui> 밤새 개발작업중 입니다.
<samahui> 금요일에 대전가서 시연을 해야되는데
<samahui> 결과물이 아직인지라 ^^;;
<samahui> 졸려서 잠시 잠깨려고 들어와 봤습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 아니요. 쥬분투 같은 것으로 설치하면요. 필요사양이 낮아져서 좀더 컴을 오래끌수 잇죠.
<razGon_Xch> 허걱..
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㄷㄷ
<samahui> 그나저나 razGon님께서는 어찌 이시간까지 주무시지 않고 계신지요.??
<samahui> 혹시... eve?
<sungyo> 주분투로 통일시킬껄 그랬나.....( _ _)
<razGon_Xch> 아니요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 저는 그냥 잠이 안와서요.ㅎ
<samahui> 전 자고 싶어도 잘 수 없어서 힘들어요
<razGon_Xch> sungyo, 어짜피 우분투에서 쥬분투로 변경해서 로그인하면되죠.
<samahui> 눈이 지금 내눈이 아닌듯 합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 매니져만 바꾸는 거니.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 저도 자야 되는데 배아파서요.
<razGon_Xch> 큰일보고 잠시 정신차리는 동안에 왔습니다.
<sungyo> 의사선생님이 배아프시면 어디로 가셔야하는거죠?
<samahui> 배아플때는 어머님이나 할머님의 약손이 최고인데 ㅎㅎ;;
<sungyo> ^^;;;;
<sungyo> 마치.... 개발자의 컴퓨터가 고장나면 어디로 들고가야 하는 상황처럼,
<razGon_Xch> 화장실요.ㅋ
<sungyo> 아...난감해요.ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 배아프면 화장실 가는게 맞죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 개발자가 컴고장나면... AS보냅니다.
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 대학 졸업하고 전산학과 나왔다는 이유로 주변인들 컴살때마다 상담상대며 조립이며 수리며... ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 솔직히 관심있어서 알 수 도 있지만... 다른 일반인 보다야 잘 알 수도 있지만...
<samahui> 그게 아니면 그 컴으로 하는 일에 능한거지 컴퓨터 고치고 만드는 재주를 배운게 아닌데...
<razGon_Xch> sungyo, CCM들으실때 안드로이드 폰으로 들으시는지요? 혹시 브라우저 이름이 어떻게 되시나요?
<razGon_Xch> 저는 전산학과도 아닌데 그런 문의 듣습니다.
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 아무튼 덕분에 많이 늘었었죠.
<razGon_Xch> 저도요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 덕분에 저는 제가 속한 학회에서 고속승진했습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 이쪽 하는 사람이 없어서요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 하시는 분이 한분 계신데. 그분은 잡스교..
<razGon_Xch> 그래서 오히려 문의를 저에게 하세요 다들.ㅎ
<samahui> 전 회사 들어가서 이것저것 윗분들 컴수리 조립등등 해주고 이쁨받기는 했죠
<samahui> 덕분에 지금도 컴퓨터나 서버 관련해서는 담당자가 아니라 저한테 물어보는 사람들이 종종 있죠.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 역시나!
<razGon_Xch> 이게 컴퓨터가 잼있는게. 빙산 같아요.ㅎ
<sungyo> ls 출력내용을 list.txt에 넣고, list.txt에 값이 null일 경우에 echo list is null을 출력해주는 스크립트를 bash 짜고 있는데, list.txt를 cat으로 읽어 'list'라는 변수에 넣고 이것이 null 인지를 if [ "$list" -n ]; then 을 통해 결정하려 하는데 여기서 에러가 나오네요.
<razGon_Xch> 드러나있는 건 윈도우세상인데. 바닥의 깊은 곳에서 리눅스와 유닉스 이런 것들이 묵묵히. 저 아래에 있죠.ㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<sungyo> list.txt파일에는 현재 파일 목록이 들어가있는 상황이구요.( not null이에요)
<samahui> 전 그래도 IT연구소이다보니 리눅스나 유닉스를 많이들 쓰죠
<sungyo> if에 제가 걸어준 옵션이 잘못된건가요?
<samahui> 전문가들도 많고
<samahui> 안되겠네요. 너무 졸려서
<sungyo> 같은 방법으로 이전에 해결봤었는데, 왜 말을 안듣지.
<samahui> 걍 한시간이라도 자고 와야겠네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 정신이 몽롱~ 해롱해롱
<razGon_Xch> 주무시고 오세요.
<razGon_Xch> 그러면 내일아침 햇살이...
<razGon_Xch> sungyo, 저는 잘 몰라서 pass요. ...ㅠㅠ.
<razGon_Xch> 일단 저는 내일 아니 오늘을 위해 자려구요.
<sungyo> 예. 선생님 내일 또 뵈요.^^
<razGon_Xch> 예 샬롬.
<sungyo> 네 샬롬~*
<razGon_Xch> 참고로 제 채널은요. 아이폰과 아이패드. 크롬에 최적화 되어 잇습니다.ㅎ
<sungyo> 많이 가르쳐주세요.^^
<razGon_Xch> CCM뿐만 아니라 설교말씀도 올려 놔 져 잇습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 아닙니다. 제가 더 배워야죠.
<razGon_Xch> 저는 완전히 비전공 입니다. 이쪽은요.ㅎ
<sungyo> 푹 쉬시고 내일 또 아프신 분들 진료해주세요~
<sungyo> 같은 비전공들끼리 뭉쳐야죠.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 예 ^^
<razGon_Xch> 내일뵈요.ㅎ
<sungyo> 네`
<razGon_Xch> 옙^^
<sungyo> 서니님, 이 늦은시간에 어인일이세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요.
<DarkCircle> 그곳의 아침이예요 크크
<sungyo> 네.^^;;
<Seony> 아침부터 누가 카톡을 보내는 바람에 잠에서 깼네요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 그곳도 카톡이 터진다니, 신기하네요.ㅎㅎㅎ 혹시 다크서클님이 보내신건가요?
<Seony> 카톡은 인터넷으로 서비스하는 앱이니까 전세계적으로 다 되는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 신기해하는 절 신기해하시는군요.
<Seony> 넵 ㅋ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 서니님, if 에서 null값을 확인해줄때 꼭 변수값이 숫자여만 하나요? 문자는 안되나요?
<sungyo> bash 에서요.
<Seony> 변수는 문자든 숫자든 상관없을껄요
<sungyo> 문자를 넣으니 자꾸 에러를 뱉길래, wc로 카운팅해서 1값일때 null로 인지하게도록 해놨거든요.
<sungyo> 톰보이파일을 5분간격으로 백업하는 스크립트인데, 수정내용이 없으면 걍 넘기게요.
<Seony> 음.... 변수로 문자를 넣었는데 에러가 난다니 참 이상하네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 보통은 반대의 경우래야 정상일텐데..
<sungyo> 지난 백업 이후 생성된 파일들의 리스트를 걍 변수에 넣어버렸거든요.
<sungyo> 그리고  if [ "$list" -n ]; then 해주니 여기에서...unexpacted operating이라고 나오더라구요.
<Seony> 따옴표 빼보고 한 번 해보세요
<Seony> 아.. 빼면 안되는구나
<sungyo> 빼고도 해봤었어요.
<Seony> 제가 볼 때는 순서가 바뀐거 같은데요..
<Seony> if [ -n "$list" ] 이렇게요..
<sungyo> 잠시만요.
<jyp_cloud> 백업하실꺼면 차라리 http://duplicity.nongnu.org/ 는 어떠실지
<sungyo> /home/sungyo/문서/tomboy_backup.sh: Syntax error: end of file unexpected (expecting "fi")
<Seony> 음... 백업하실거면 차라리 rsync가 나아보이는데요..
<jyp_cloud> duplicity가 rsync기반인데 쓰기도 편하고 성능도 좋다고 홍보도하고
<sungyo> 아, rsync를 써도 시간대별로 변경된 파일들만 따로 폴더에 담으려면 리스트 작성이 필요하더라구요.
<Seony> 아... rsync기반인거군요..
<jyp_cloud> duplicity는 알아서 폴더 diff떠서 백업해줘요
<jyp_cloud> 사용방법도 쉬우니 한번 둘러보심도 괜찮을듯
<sungyo> 듀플리시티도  cli 기반인건가요?
<jyp_cloud> 넹
<jyp_cloud> duplicity /usr scp://host.net/target_dir
<jyp_cloud> 요런식
<sungyo> 으음. 거진 다 짰는데...;;;;
<jyp_cloud> duplicity는 rsync도 되고 그냥 ssh로 할 수도있고 좋더라구요 지원하는게 꽤있으니 나중을 위해서는 더 좋을지도..
<sungyo> 일단 짜던거 마무리 짓고 듀플리시티를 살펴봐야겠어요.
<sungyo> 궁금한게 있는데 IFS="" 이게 주로 어디서 활용이되나요?
<sungyo> 하..백업 짰다...^^ 재미있네요. 증분백업을 스크립트로 짤수가 있다는게요.
<sungyo> duplicity 좋네요?
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> yemharc: 오... 철야의 표시군요.
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 안녕하세요. 오늘 하루 추위를 이겨낼 만한 따뜻하고 좋은 소식 한가지씩 생겨나는 행복한 하루 되세요. ^^
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요.
<samahui> 밤샘하다가 잠시 졸았는데 아침이네요 ㅎㅎㅎ;;
<yemharc> 좋은소식이라면 죽이되든 밥이되든 일단 오늘 끝난다는거네요
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ 그렇네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 오늘 밤 안으로만 끝내기 위해 노력해야 겠습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2012-11-15
<rhea> 저기요 질문있는데요 클라이언트 loginlog 로그 정보를 로그서버로 보낼려고하는데요.. /etc/hosts 설정을 어떻게 바꿔야하는지 아시는분계시나요..
<samahui> 네이트 접속해서 메일 확인하는데 네이트에서 oneid인가로 전환 할꺼냐고 자꾸 안내가 와서 뭔가 봤더니... 아니 이놈들이 SK관련 모든 사이트를 자동 가입시키려하더군요 ㅡㅡ;;
<razGon_web> 리하이요.ㅎ
<samahui> 리하이요~~~
<razGon_web> 원래 요즘 한국 기업들의 영업형태이죠
<samahui> 특히 해킹당해서 고객들 정보 다 유출시켰던 기업이 하는 행태로는 참으로 밉상스럽더군요
<samahui> 그렇게 정보 유출 잘시키면서 다 가입시키고 다 정보 공유하면... 에휴
<razGon_web> 갑자기 vnc가 실행이 안된다면?
<razGon_web> 이건 무슨문제 인지요?
<samahui> 글쎄요
<samahui> 가상네티워킹이니 환경설정 잘못되었거나
<razGon_web> 실행은 되고 있는데. 화면에는 로그인창이 안나옵니다.
<samahui> 되다가 안되는거면
<samahui> ip주소 변경?
<samahui> 글세요 복합적으로 발생할수 있는 문제인지라
<samahui> 직접 보지 않고는 모르겠는데요
<samahui> 아니면 포트가 막혔거나
<samahui> 흠
<samahui> 잘 해결하시길 기원만 해드리겠습니다 ^^;;
<razGon_web> 포트막이가 있을거 같습니다.
<razGon_web> 일단 확인해 보겠습니다.
<razGon_web> 일단 아이패드로 하는데도 안되는 군요
<razGon_web> 그러면 다른 인터넷도구로 시도해보겠습니다.
<razGon_web> 일단은 ssh는 됩니다.
<razGon_web> 리부팅한뒤에 반응을 봐야겠습니다
<razGon_iPad> 이쪽은 나가겠습니다.^^
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요ㅕ
<razGon_web> samahui: 무언가 엉킨게 있었나 봅니다. 지금은 됩니다.ㅎ
<razGon_UNT> 다시 들어왔습니다.ㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ 다행이네요
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 점심시간이네요
<samahui> 점심 즐겁게 맛있게 드세요 ~ ^^ 전 밥먹고 올께요
<razGon_web> 오늘은 어떤 맛있는 것을.ㅋ
<samahui> 노량진에서 유행이라는 컵밥을 직원이 사와서 같이 먹었는데... 맛은 괜찮은데 양이 넘 적군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 금방 다 먹었네요
<samahui> 근데 가격이 참 착하네요
<razGon_web> 원래 간이식으로 먹는 거죠.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 컵밥보다는 샌드위치 혹은 라이스 위치 같은거 팔면 괜찮을거 같은데요.ㅎ
<samahui> 예. 역시 간이식이군요 ㅋ
<samahui> 그래서 샌드위치 추가로 먹고 있어요 ㅎ ㅎ ㅎ
<razGon_web> 근데 그런게 더 맛있다는.ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 이러니 살이 안빠지는듯해요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 아무튼 밥도 먹었겠다. 또 일이나 해야 겠네요. 후딱 끝내고 내일을 준비해야죠.
<razGon_web> 오오오~~~~~ slax 7.0이 나왔네요!!
<razGon_web> 대박!!
<razGon_web> 한국어는 다시 설치해야 겠군요.
<razGon_web> 이것으로 usb에 다가 시스템을 담는 퍼피 리눅스를 완전히 뒤집는 버전이 나오겠군요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 잠시 재부팅요
<samahui> 네이트 켜놨더니 자꾸만 인터넷 접속 에러 만드는군요
<samahui> 리눅스에서 네이트는 역시 아직 불안정하네요
<nymph> (ㅡㅡ ) ( ㅡㅡ)
<readytoact> http://youtu.be/C8_ErK6Ccjg
<samahui> 간만에 일찍 나왔네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 한남동 업무만 보고 여자친구 만나서 밥먹고 출장갈 짐 챙기고 푹 쉬면 끝
<samahui> 하루가 걍 후다닥 사라진것 같네요
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간들 되시고 푸짐한 저녁식사들 맛있게 하세요
<samahui> 전 이만 갑니다 ^^
<razGon_Xch> 리하이요
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 서버 점검이후로 결제해야 겠군요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 20분 후면 점검이네요
<Seony> 점검시간에 결제하시는게 낫지않으세요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래야 점검 풀리면 바로 시작하죠
<razGon_Xch> i5. 아이비브릿지의 내장 비디오칲으로 동영상감상하는데 느릴까요?
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<Seony> 결제하시면 드디어 Badger 타고다니시겠네요
<razGon_Xch> 일단은 그럴거 같습니다.
<Seony> i5 내장이면 동영상 충분히 가능할껄요...
<razGon_Xch> 실은 cormorant사용할까 고민했죠./ㅎ
<Seony> 그건 탐사선이잖아요
<Seony> Badger는 인더스트리얼쉽이라서, 화물적재량이 장난 아니에요
<Seony> 일반 전투선 화물칸이 500m^2 정도라면, 배저는 대략 4,500 정도 되요
<razGon_Xch> 전투선은 어떤게 좋은지요?
<Seony> 프리깃급에서는 Kestrel 타시면 되구요,
<Seony> 디스트로이어급은 Caracal, 그리고 배틀크루저급으로는 Drake
<Seony> 아... 카라칼이 크루저급인가... 해깔리네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> cormorant는 디스트로이어급입니다.
<Seony> 그건 디스트로이어급 탐사선으로 분류될 거에요.
<razGon_Xch> 아. 그런가요?
<Seony> 디스트로이어급 전투선은 아마 카라칼이 맞을 거구요..
<razGon_Xch> 예ㅃ
<razGon_Xch> 카라칼.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 이릅 좋군요.
<razGon_Xch> 다 뒤졌으!!ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이따 점검 풀리면, 카라칼 모듈피팅 메일로 보내드릴께요
<razGon_Xch> 옙 감사합니다.ㅎ
<Seony> 아마 케스트랄, 카라칼까지는 자금문제는 괜찮은데, 그 윗단계에서는 좀 고민되실 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 전투용 배틀크루저를 탈 것이냐, 대형 인더스트리얼쉽을 탈 것이냐..
<Seony> 저는 대형 인더스트리얼쉽 (리트리버) 탈려고 알아봤는데, 가격이 거의 배틀크루저값 나와서 엄청 고민했거든요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 리트리버는 한두가지 스킬만 해결하면 될듯합니다.
<Seony> 근데 일단 전투도 해야하고 돈도 벌어야하니, 쉽게쉽게 전투용 배틀크루저 샀죠..
<razGon_Xch> 아.
<razGon_Xch> 그래서 전투하시는 군요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 해적질 하실래요?ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 전투미션이 돈은 진짜 많이 주더라구요
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 둘이서요? 해보죠 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> http://elecyany.com/xe/?mid=game2&listStyle=list&document_srl=3201 이글이 아마 도움 많이 되실 거에요
<razGon_Xch> 일단은 콘도르급의 함선으로 cormorant급이나 merlin급에 도발하고요.
<razGon_Xch> merlin급이 덤비면 크루즈 급의 seony님 워프.ㅋ
<Seony> 4일짜리 스킬을 2개나 연속으로 찍었더니, 그간 게임을 많이 안했네요 ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> ^^
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 일단 도발은, 하이시큐 지역에서 하시면 안되요..
<Seony> 경찰 출동이에요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 레벨V스킬인가보군요.
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<razGon_Xch> 당근이죠.
<razGon_Xch> 0.4급도 출동하나요?
<Seony> 올수도 있꼬 안올수도 있어요
<razGon_Xch> 짭새가 문제군요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 글쵸
<razGon_Xch> 드디어 점검타임.
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 결제는 신용카드로 하나요?
<Seony> 네.
<Seony> 그거 말고 딴건 없지않아요?
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 마눌님의 신용카드를 슬쩍.
<Seony> 아.. 페이팔 같은걸 말씀하시는 거군요.... 페이팔은 될 거에요
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 걸리면 주리를 트시는거 아니에요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 주리야..ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 주리는 애들 이름 -0-
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 팔이랑 다리를 잡고 비트는건가요 -0- ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> (무섭다)
<razGon_Xch> 드디어~~!!!
<razGon_Xch> 신용카드를 탈취했습니다!!
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 결제는요?
<razGon_Xch> account payment page로 가면 되나요?
<Seony> 네
<razGon_Xch> 업그레이드 트라이얼 맞죠?
<Seony> 넵 맞습니다
<razGon_Xch> 헉...
<razGon_Xch> 해외결제 가능해야 겠네요ㅕ
<Seony> 헛... 카드가 해외결제가 안되나보네요
<razGon_Xch> 예
<razGon_Xch> 탈취한 카드가...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> urs...ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 조금 있다가 하겠습니다. 샤워후에요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵
<razGon_Xch> 결제!!
<razGon_Xch> 등록시 5달러 더먹어서 1달치 먼저 했습니다.
<Seony> 오오 드디어...
<razGon_Xch> 일단은 본베이스는 아직 jouvulen에 있어서 그쪽으로 점프중입니다.
<Seony> 한 7점프쯤 되죠?
<razGon_Xch> 아니요. 도착 했습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 도크 준비 합니다.ㅎ
<Seony> 오... 빨리 오셨군요
<razGon_Xch> 그리 먼데로 안가서요.
<razGon_Xch> 아.. 계신 곳 말구요.
<razGon_Xch> 베이스가 그쪽에 있어서요.ㅎ
<Seony> 아~
<razGon_Xch> 일단 베이스인 그쪽으로 갑니다. ㅎ
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Xch> sungyo, 어서오세요
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 라즈곤님 안녀아세요~
<razGon_Xch> sungyo, 대화명이 성요 라고 생각했는데. 지금 보니 순교 혹은 선교군요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 오래간만!
<razGon_Xch> www.slax.org
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 맥북 백업하다올께요~
<razGon_Xch> slax 7버젼이 나왓다는.ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> ^^;;;
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 알아봐주셔서 감사합니다~ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 여지껏 공사하다가 들어와서 정신이 해롱하네요~@_@
<JSTae76> 다시등장
<razGon_Xch> ^^
<razGon_Xch> 오호.. 나이스!
<razGon_Xch> 어제 늦게 자서 그런지 오늘은 왠지 일찍 잠들거 같습니다.ㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 백업이다끝났어요ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 이제 애플로 보내는 일만 남은..ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 교회 벽에 샌드위치 판넬을 절삭기로 잘라서 붙였어요. 붙이고 나니 건물이 조금 더 따듯해지네요.
<razGon_Xch> 제 백라이트 나갔던 아이패드도 다시 돌아왔습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 아...
<razGon_Xch> 역시 멋진 기술입니다.
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 저는 환불 후 레티나 탈 준비..
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 전 다시 이만..ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 12월 18일 이후로 뵙어요ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> ^^ 짜이젠.
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> (보고싶으면 카톡~ jstae76)
<JSTae76> (그럴일은 업겟지만ㅋㅋ)
<sungyo> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 수고해요.^^
<JSTae76> 넹~
<sungyo> 착한남자라는 드라마를 보는데요, 설정이 남자주인공이 맨마지막에 큰 뇌수술을 받아 기억을 모두 잃고 하다 만 의학공부를 미국에 가서 하고 와서 의사가 되거든요? 그러면서 하는말이, 기억을 ㅇ맇었는데 사람을 기억못하는거랑 학습된 지식을 기억하는거랑은 다르다며 의사공부를 마칠수 있다고 하네요. 이게 가능한가요????
<sungyo> ㅇ맇었는데 -> 잃었는데
<sungyo> 공사 또 하러 가봐야겠네요.^0^
<razGon_Xch> 모르겠습니다만.
<razGon_Xch> 드라마는 드라마 일뿐...
<razGon_Xch> 그렇게 이해하세요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 저는 자러갑니다.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 내일뵈요
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요/
<razGon_web> ?
#ubuntu-ko 2012-11-16
<kkimlabs> razGon_UNT, 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 굳모닝 에브리원~
<kkimlabs> 군모닝
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 오늘은 출장가는날~~~~~ 날씨가 좋았으면 좋겠습니다
<samahui> 오늘도 활기차고 행복한 하루 되세요 ^^
<readytoact> 어흑
<razGon_web> 다음주토요일부터 전의원휴진입니다.
<bedboy> 베드보이가
<bedboy> bedboy 맞나요?
<bluedusk> 침대소년이란 뜻이면 맞을꺼 같은데요.;
<bedboy> 그렇군요
<bedboy> 제가 중학교를 다니다 말아서요.
<badboyz> 날씨가 꽤 선선 하네요.
<badboyz> 입김도 나오고요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<badboyz> 안녕하세요!!
<badboyz> RSA 에 대해서 아시는분 계신가요??
<yemharc> 어려운걸 궁금해 하시는군요
<jyp_cloud> 아이추워라 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> rsa의 뭐가 궁금하신건가요. 간단한거라면 얼추 설명해 드릴수는 있는데...
<badboyz> RSA 로 특정 문자열을 암호화 하고 다시 복호화 하려고요.
<badboyz> 자바에서요.
<badboyz> 대충 소스는 어느 정도 맹글어 놨는데요. 이놈의 것이 키 생성 할 때 마다 값이 바뀌네요.
<yemharc> 읭...
<badboyz> 같은 문자열인데요.ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 코드 볼 수 있나요?
<yemharc> pastebin에 붙여서 링크 주시면 됩니다
<badboyz> 어...어뜨게 보여 드려야 하죠?
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 여기 패스트 빈 접속 안되는거 같던데
<bluedusk> 어차피 봐도 모를테니 상관없군
<yemharc> pastebin 접속이 안되다뇨?
<badboyz> http://pastebin.com/Tfi4UDTx
<bluedusk> 저 있는곳에서 접속 안되는 사이트 많아요 보안때문이라고
<bluedusk> 역시 접속안되네 유해 사이트라고 ㅋ_ㅋ
<bluedusk> code.google.com 도 접속안됨
<badboyz> 이런. 야동 사이트 아닌데.
<badboyz> 대부분 외부 메일 못쓰게 막아 놓지 않나요?
<badboyz> 파일 유출 때문에 USB 도 안되고, 구글 드라이브나 엔드라이브도 안되고.
<badboyz> 외부 메일은 받아서 읽어 볼 수만 있고...
<yemharc> 코드에 딱히 이상은 없는데...
<badboyz> 돌려보면, 같은 문자열을 입력 해도
<badboyz> 다시 돌리면 다른 문자열이 나와서요.ㅠㅠ
<badboyz> 나중에 복호 안되는건가 싶어서요.
<yemharc> 어, 암호화 된 코드는 똑같은게 나오나요?
<badboyz> 아니요.
<badboyz> 암호화 된 코드가 다른게 나오는게 문제에용.
<badboyz> 인터넷에서 퍼다가 쓰는 소스라...
<badboyz> 모르면 -> 퍼다가 나른뒤 -> 커스텀 : 이 제 작업(?) 절차라서요.
<badboyz> 자바 학원을 다녀야 할까요. 매번 뭐 하나 만드는데 이렇게 버벅 대서야. 휴~~~~
<bluedusk> 괜츰해요 전 자바에 자자도 모르는데
<bluedusk> 먹고 사는데 지장없더라구요..;
<yemharc> 음
<bluedusk> 물론 한달 벌어먹고 한달 사는.. 한달살이 인생이지만..ㅠ
<yemharc> badboyz: 일단 버퍼 읽는 부분을 고정적인 문자열로 코드 수정한 다음에 여러번 돌려서 같은 값이 나오는지 확인해보세요
<badboyz> 그..저ㅓ...전설의 프리렌서
<badboyz> yemharc: 네, 문자열 고정 후 다시 테스트 해보고 알려 드리겠습니다.
<bluedusk> badboyz: 직장인이에요..-_-;
<badboyz> yemharc: 그래도 변경이 되네용.
<badboyz> 복호는 잘 되는데
<badboyz> 여기서 생성된 문자열 값을 파일로 떨군뒤 다시 불러 와서 복호 테스트를 해야 하거든요. 그런데 그 과정중에 생성되는 값이 계속 변경이 되서 이게 맞는 건지 싶어서요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<badboyz> 아, 급 배고파지네요.
<bluedusk> 밥묵어야죠
<badboyz> ㅋㅋㅋ
<badboyz> 그래야죠
<yemharc> badboyz: 혹시 문자열을 버퍼로 읽어들이나요?
<badboyz> 아직 한 40분 정도 더 남아서요 하던거 좀더 깔짝거리다가 가야죠.
<badboyz> yemharc: 네, 버퍼로 읽어 들일때도 생성된 값은 바뀌고요, 그냥 값을 박아 넣어 놔도 생성된 값이 바뀌어요.
<yemharc> 스트링으로 바꿔서 해보실래요?
<badboyz> 네...스트링일때도, 버퍼리더 이용 할 때에도 둘다 변경 되요.
<bluedusk> 아 폭풍트윗하네..-_-;
<badboyz> 오늘 할 일을 내일로 미루어라.
<badboyz> 암호화/복호화 하는 다음주로 패스해야 겠어요.
<badboyz> 왜냐면, 오늘은 불금 이거든요.
<badboyz> ^___________________^
<badboyz> 죄다 불살라 버리게따!! ㅋ
<yemharc> badboyz: 잘 되는데요...
<yemharc> 보내주신 코드........
<badboyz> 헐..
<badboyz> 변경안되나요?
<yemharc> 네...
<badboyz> 저는 실행 할 때 마다 나오는 값이 변경 되어서 나와요
<yemharc> http://d.pr/i/vz7x
<yemharc> 숫자, 영문, 한글 다 잘됩니다.
<yemharc> 특수문자도 ok
<yemharc> 버퍼로도 잘 되고요
<yemharc> 아무 문제 없는데요...
<badboyz> ㅠㅠ
<badboyz> 잠시만요
<badboyz> yemharc: 사장님께서 식사 하자고 하셔서요. 먼저 댕겨 오겠습니다.
<yemharc> 네
<bluedusk> 어
<bluedusk> 왜 미쿡말쓰는 웹개발자가날 팔로하지..-_-?
<sungyo> 아 공사하기 귀찮다......ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_web> 다음주 토요일부터 전국 병의원 쉽니다.
<dalgona> 안녕하세요~
<dalgona> 'ㅁ')/
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<badboyz> 병의원 토요일 쉬면...
<badboyz> 아픈 사람들 우째야 하나요...
<yemharc> 병의원 주말도 근무하면 의사는 어쩌나요
<Seony> 응급실 고고씽~
<yemharc> 둘 다 주체가 사람이니 항상 부딪히는 문제죠
<Seony> 레지던트분들이 열심히 하시겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그리고 그 분들이 전공의 되시면 옛날 추억 떠올리면서 다시 레지던트 굴리기 악순환 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음
<Seony> 그런 점에서는, 응급실 비용을 살인적으로 청구하는 미국을 좀 벤치마킹 해야되요.
<yemharc> 모든 맥 커뮤니티의 공통점은 페이팔을 욕한다는거군요
<yemharc> ..........
<Seony> 특히 119 앰뷸런스 부르는 것도 미국처럼 살인적인 금액 청구해야 119 대원분들 고생 안하시죠..
<yemharc> 미국 의료체계는 문제가 좀 많아요
<yemharc> 금전적인 문제
<Seony> 당연히 많기야 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래도 저는 위의 2가지는 좀 벤치마킹해야한다고 생각하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<badboyz> 그래서 영리 병원이 필요해진걸까요..?
<badboyz> 아파도 돈 있는 사람은 연휴, 주말 가릴 필요가 없어지잖아요. 돈만 있으면 되니께.ㅋ
<yemharc> 그럼 돈 없는 사람이 문제가 되죠
<badboyz> 영리 병원이니 일반 병원에 비해서 가격도 높고, 시설도 좋고, 모든것이 죄다 좋네요. 단, 저처럼 돈 없는 캐서민들만 빼고요.
<badboyz> 이렇게 되믄 의료보험 없어지는거죠?
<badboyz> 외쿡 처럼
<badboyz> 식코?
<yemharc> 식코는 관점이 너무 일방적이라 크게 참고는 안됩니다
<Seony> 아니면 영국처럼 모든 병원의 공공화 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그것도 문제가 없지 않으니까요
<yemharc> 그래도 굳이 따지면 영국이나 프랑스같은 복지 개념의 의료가 많은사람에게 더 좋긴 하죠
<Seony> 정말 오래간만의 런치패드 한국팀 가입신청이네요..
<sungyo> Seony: 혹시 블로그에 제가 남겨놓은 방명록 읽으셨나요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 어제 올리셨네요. 지금 읽어볼께요
<sungyo> 아,
<sungyo> 예.
<Seony> 제목에 해당하는 xml 태그를 추출해서 보여주면 될 것 같은데요
<sungyo> xml태그....xml... 태그... 그러니까, xml에 태그를 저장해서 추출하는 방식으로 말씀이신가요?
<Seony> 아뇨, 그게 아니고 톰보이 메모장은 xml 포맷으로 되어있는 문서거든요.
<sungyo> 예.
<Seony> 그럼 예를 들어서 <title> 제목 </title> 이런식으로 제목이 잇을텐데,
<sungyo> 예, 안에 비슷하게되어져 있어요.
<Seony> 저 부분만 파이썬에서 추출해와서 태그만 잘라내면 된다는 얘기에요
<yemharc> xml파싱
<Seony> 제목만 보여주는거라면 파싱하는게 더 귀찮을껄요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 참고로 그때 레지던트도 다쉽니다.
<sungyo> 이전에 짜주신 코드에서는  re모듈을 사용하셔서....
<Seony> 그리고 지금은 기억이 잘 안나는데, 톰보이 메모는 xml 파싱이 잘 안되는 거 같더라구요...
<sungyo> title = re.findall(r'<title>(.+)</title>', content)
<sungyo> 요걸로 텍스트를 추출하셨거든요?
<Seony> 네. 정규식 쓰면 간단해지잖아요
<yemharc> razGon_web: 응급실은 별개 아닌가요?
<razGon_web> 응급실은 돌아가는 데 전공의는 주40시간 근무체계로 됩니다.
<razGon_web> 물론 누수는 있지만 유지는 되겠죠.
<sungyo> 네. 감사합니다.
<yemharc> 흠
<Seony> sungyo: 저거 응용하시면 지금 바로 나오겟는데요 :)
<sungyo> 전또 공사하러...
<yemharc> 주 40시간이면 대부분은 근무시간 초과겠군요
<sungyo> (저걸로 짰는데, 혹시 시간을 더 단축시킬 방법이 있나 싶어서 고매
<razGon_web> 그렇죠.
<sungyo> 고민해봤었어요)
<Seony> 파이썬에서 xml 파싱은 10줄 가까이 코딩 더 하셔야할 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 당장 큰 수술 하나만 있어도 8시간은 기본으로 쓸테니...
<razGon_web> 주 100시간 이상 써먹는 경우가 많은데요.뭐..
<razGon_web> 예
<razGon_web> 물론 도의적인 응급수술에는 투입이 될겁니다.
<razGon_web> 단, 감기걸리신 분들이 문제겠죠/.
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 별수 없다고는 해도, 확실히 의료인력은 언제나 부족해요
<yemharc> 약품으로 가면 더 말할것도 없고
<razGon_web> 정부가 촉발시킨게.
<razGon_web> 아무 댓가 없이 우리에게 인두제로 전환시키자고 했습니다.
<yemharc> 허어...
<razGon_web> 올해도 의사2분이 자살했습니다.
<razGon_web> 의료청구감사라고 나와서 수사하듯이 하고 해서 심리적인 그리고 경제적인 추락을 견디지 못해서 가셨죠.
<razGon_web> 우유주사 의사 아닙니다.
<yemharc> 음
<razGon_web> 실은 우유주사건에서 의사를 강조한것도 이번의사들의 단체행동에 대한 예방주사식으로 놓은게 아닌가 생각됩니다.
<yemharc> 청구감사면 실질적으로는 "너 돈 더 받아먹은거 다 알아" 식이라고 듣긴 했는데
<razGon_web> 일종의 이미지 흐리기입니다.
<razGon_web> 그보다 더해여.
<razGon_web> 환자 진료 방해의 일인자입니다.
<yemharc> 합법적 영업방해잖아요
<razGon_web> 그런식으로 귀찮게 또한 협박성으로 해서 실적따내기 식으로 올립니다.
<razGon_web> 실제로 의사의 진료중에서 청구코드가 실수로 올려진 경우까지 부정처리라고 해서 삭감시킵니다.
<razGon_web> 부정처리시에 5배수 과징금이 붙습니다.
<razGon_web> 근데 보통 이상한거 잡으면 몇천하기에 1억은 금방넘기는데.
<razGon_web> 문제는 과징금이 그정도 넘어가면 또행정처분 받습니다.
<razGon_web> 일사 부재리의 원리는 커녕 3-4단 콤보는 그냥 맞죠.
<yemharc> 그냥 잡아먹기 위한 법집행 수준이군요
<razGon_web> 문제는 만들어진 조서에 그냥 합의한다는 식으로 싸인은 우매한 의사들이죠.
<razGon_web> 하긴 협박하는데. 빨리끝내고 싶은 마음 나오죠.
<razGon_web> 이번에 인두제와 같이 거론된게 성분명처방입니다.
<razGon_web> 저희가 여태는 상품명으로 처방했는데. 성분명처방하면 약사들이 알아서 처방한다는 것입니다.
<yemharc> 그건 일리가 있는건가요?
<yemharc> 되려 안좋을거같은데.....
<razGon_web> 뭐 이건 여러가지 논란이 되는 부분이 있겠지만, 싼약을 처방하도록 유도하는거죠.
<razGon_web> 일반적으로 카피약을 처방하는데요. 증상이 심한 사람 혹은 오리지널 약을 원하는 사람에게는 의사가 처방했는데 그것의 선택권이 약사에게 간다는 것이죠.
<yemharc> 그럼 반대로 제약회사에서 손 댈 여지가 늘어나는거잖아요?
<razGon_web> 문제는 의사들은 리베이트가 불법인데. 약사들은 리베이트를 약가 마진 결제로 충분히 합법적이라고 주장할수 있죠.
<razGon_web> 원칙적으로는 리베이트가 불법은 아니나 폐해가 있어서 불법으로 정한건데 이러면 법형평성에 어긋나죠.
<razGon_web> 진짜 웃긴게 리베이트 단절에 나선 제약회사중 한미약품.
<razGon_web> 이회사가 처음으로 리베이트 도용한 회사입니다.
<razGon_web> 덕분에 급성장했죠.
<yemharc> ...
<yemharc> markers: 안녕하세요
<yemharc> razGon_web: 그러니까 역시 제약회사가 손 댈 여지만 늘어나겠네요
<razGon_web> 옙
<yemharc> 약품표기는 약품표기대로 문제가 있긴 하지만
<bluedusk> 오오 새우버거 am0c 님
<sungyo> 갑자기 저희 irc 채널이 무척이나 재미있다는 생각을 하게되었는데요,  리눅스 사용자 포럼인데 꽤나 다양한(?) 직업을 지니신 회원님들이 분포해 계시다는걸 다시 실감하네요.
<yemharc> 여긴 사실 KMUG입니다 (응?!)
<badboyz> 아...
<badboyz> 사고 싶은건 많고
<badboyz> 돈은 없고..
<dalgona> 히히
<badboyz> http://www.11st.co.kr/product/SellerProductDetail.tmall?method=getSellerProductDetail&xfrom=search^prd&prdNo=542739690&trTypeCd=20&trCtgrNo=585021&lCtgrNo=128635&mCtgrNo=660011
<badboyz> mSATA 사고 싶네요.
<yemharc> http://d.pr/i/NZp0
<badboyz> zzzz
<badboyz> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<badboyz> 아낙
<samahui> 안녕하세요. 여기는 대전 입니다. 대전 하늘은 흐릿하군요
<yemharc> badboyz: 그것이 진리죠
<yemharc> samahui: 안녕하세요
<badboyz> 안녕하세요? 여긴 한국 입니다. 그냥 하늘이 그래요..
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<badboyz> (재미 읍네요..)
<badboyz> 해놓고 보니 재미가 없네용.
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저도 한국입니다 서울사는대 대전 출장왔더니
<samahui> 하늘이 흐릿하니 꾸물꾸물하는군요
<samahui> 우산도 없고 차는 팀원하나가 올라갈일생겨서 타고가버리고
<samahui> 노트북 가방도 있고
<samahui> 비오면 대략 난감하겠네요
<samahui> 나중에 다시 올께요
<samahui> 휘리릭
<badboyz> 퇴근즘 비온다네용..
<badboyz> 우산은 있지만 꺼내기귀찮은데
<badboyz> 아..비오면 또 춥고..ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 우산없는데 우산 소환해야 하나
<Noel> 안녕하세요~!
<Guest91189> 안녕하세요
<Guest91189> 우분투 코리아 아이디를 까먹어서... 찾는 방법을 웹사이트를 아무리 뒤져도 힘들더라구요. 혹시 아시는 분 저에게 광명의 한 줄기 빛을 부탁드려요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<yemharc> 중요한게 아니라면 그냥 새로 만드시면 됩니다
<yemharc> 주민번호 요구하는 사이트도 아니니까요
<Guest91189> 넵 답답해 하느니 그게 나을 수도 있겠네요. 제가 주로 사용하는 메인 메일 주소로 가입을 해 두어서...
<Guest91189> 감사합니다. :-)
<sungyo> readytoact: 구테 나흐트^^
<sungyo> 헐, 구테나흐트는 굿나잇인데
<badboyz> 60629c28da1fbd3ee9934f827894b9db19dbfa094451420b268cd665a12226b62f234c0f8a322f785d31719b56fd72db569a60f85462f29607a4ecf3b9e6e763
<badboyz> 이거 복호 가능하신분...?
<badboyz> 아무도 없으니 써도 되겠군요.
<yemharc> 우린_CSI가_아닙니다.smi
<badboyz> 한글 7글자를 저렇게나 길게 늘려놓다니.
<badboyz> 세미 디벨러퍼 인데요.
<badboyz> 갑이 이상하거 요구 하네요.
<badboyz> 오나전 개발자도 아닌데, 개발하래요.
<badboyz> 개발은 잘모르는데.
<badboyz> 어쩌죠?이직 해야 하나요?
<badboyz> 갈구는 걸까요?
<yemharc> 원래 그렇게 지옥에 떨어지는 법입니다
<badboyz> 아낙
<badboyz> 낚인건가요?
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 술푸네요 ㅠㅠ
<markers> 안녕하세요 수업 끝나고 돌아왔는데 비가 오네요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 비오나요? 전 지금 실내라 밖이 안보이는데
<samahui> 어두컴컴하네요
<samahui> 안되는디 비오면
<markers> 막 퍼붓는건 아닌데 가랑비가 살랑살랑 내려오고 있네요 하늘 보니깐 구름 쫌 있는거보니 비 올 생각인듯 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 도망가야겠네요. 비 본격적으로 오기 전에 택시 잡아타고 도망가야겠네요.
<samahui> 출장와서 비오면 진짜 기분 꿀꿀해져요
<samahui> 그래도 고향 집인지라. 부모님댁에 가서 푹 쉬고 올라가야 겠네요
<badboyz> 파전에 막걸리가 딱이지 말입니다.
<badboyz> 파전이 땡기지 말이지 말이빈다.
<razGon_web> 오늘 갑자기 허리가 아프고 땡깁니다. ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_web> 생리인가?
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> http://www.zdnet.co.kr/news/news_view.asp?artice_id=20121116133258&type=xml
<razGon_web> 진짜 구글에 입사하려면 이런거 물어보나요?
<razGon_web> 빅데이터 구글..
<markers> 저런거 물어봣다고 하던데..
<markers> 근데 저거 얘기 나온게 2년전부터 나오지 않았나요? 저 얘기는 2년전에 들은거 같은데 ;;
<Seony> 저런거 물어보는 건, 문제해결능력을 보기 위해서구요... 실제로는 자료구조론 쪽으로 더 많이 물어봐요.
<Seony> 아마 1:1로 하루종일 시험볼껄요
<markers> 아아아
<Seony> 제가 듣기로는 사람 하나 붙어서 거의 하루종일 테스트 보는 걸로 알고있어요..
<Seony> 근데 그게, 즉시 답을 줄 수 있는 문제들이 아니니까,
<Seony> 그걸 어떻게 해결하는지 해결과정을 면접관이 같이 풀어나가면서 보는거죠..
<Seony> 여기 kk님한테 물어보세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 구글러 되셨으니..
<yemharc> 저런거 대부분 전화 인터뷰로 물어본다고 들었는데...
<yemharc> 맨홀 뚜껑이야 이제는 식상한거라 안물어본다 들었고요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<markers> 저 혹시 부모/자식 클래스를 만들어 놓고 부모 클래스 레퍼런스 변수에 자식 레퍼런스 어사인 해놓고 부모클래스레퍼런스 변수로 자식 인스턴스인지 아닌지 판별할수 있는 방법이 있나요 -_- 먼가 생각하기 싫어서 그런지 머리가 돌아가지가 않아....
<markers> 분명 방법이 있었던걸로 아는데 왜 기억이 안 날까...;
<yemharc> markers: 프로그램 작동중에 그걸 판별해야 할 일이 있나요?...
<markers> 음.. 간단한 프로그램인데 원이랑 사각형 그리는 것을 Shape 클래스를 상속해서 쓰는데 이게 자료를 저장할때 Shape 클래스 변수로 받아와서 ;ㅁ; 그걸 가지고 처리를 해야되는데 이녀석이 원인지 사각형인지 판별을 어떻게 해야되나 고민하고 있거든요;;
<yemharc> 원하고 사각형하고 그리는 부분이 있을거잖아요?
<markers> rectangle 클래스랑 circle 클래스가 shape 클래스 상속하고 있어요 ''
<yemharc> 아뇨 그게 아니라...
<yemharc> 각각 하위 클래스에서 "그림 다 그렸다" 할때 사각인지 원인지를 저장하면 굳이 어렵게 구분할 필요가 있나 싶어서요
<yemharc> 두 종류밖에 없으니까 bool로만 리턴해줘도 충분할거같은데
<markers> 음 shape 클래스에서 타입을 갖고 있으라는 얘기죠?
<yemharc> 그거야 설정하기 나름이죠
<yemharc> 최종적으로 데이터를 모두 가지고 있을 녀석이 있을거잖아요
<markers> 다형성 갖고서 먼가 하는 방법이 있었던거 같은데...;
<badboyz> sha-512 로 암호화한 문자열을 다시 복호화 못하나요...ㅠㅠ
<badboyz> 제안서 쓰다가 이게 뭐하는 짓인지 모르겟네요
<yemharc> 암/복호화는 키쌍이 있어야 가능하죠
<badboyz> 아..어케 해야 하죠.
<badboyz> RSA 로 가야 하나...아까 오전에 테스트 했던게...
<badboyz> 제 쪽 컴터에서는 계속 값이 변경이 되서요.
<badboyz> 동일한 문자열 => 암호화 할 때 마다 달라짐.
<badboyz> 키의 유효기간 때문에 필요 한데..흠...
<badboyz> 아웅...일단 불금이니
<badboyz> 그냥 패스 하죠.
<linklink> 안녕하세요.
<linklink> 계시는 분 없나요 ㅜㅜ
<sungyo> 여기요.^^
<sungyo> 안녕하세요~
<linklink> 오.. 이시간에도 퇴근안하시고 계시네요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 전 집에 있어요.
<linklink> 여긴 다 우분투 쓰시는 분들인가봐요? 오늘 처음 검색해서 들어왔어요;;; ㅋㅋ
<linklink> 아;;;;;;
<sungyo> 포럼에서 오신건가요?!^^ 환영합니다~
<sungyo> 다 우분투 쓰시는건 아니구요~ 윈도우 쓰시는 분들도 계시고~ 맥 쓰시는 분들도 계시고~ 그래요.
<linklink> 네네 포럼에 갔다가 우연히 여기 봐서 사용자 분들 모이신건가 하고 들어왔지요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 24시간 채팅하지는 않구요, 그냥 걸어놓고 있다가 대화 생기면 하고, 없으면 그냥 각자 일하고 하는 곳이에요.
<sungyo> 예. 저희 포럼 가족분들 모여 계신 곳인데요, 다들 일하시고 바쁘시느라 답변이 늦거나, 더딜때가 있거든요.
<Seony> 다른 채팅사이트처럼 사람들 있다고 다 대화가 이루어지지는 않죠...
<sungyo> 전형적인 IRC 분위기라 해도 되나요?ㅋㅋ
<linklink> 아아 .. 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<linklink> 앞으로 저도 여기 접속하고서 일해야겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그렇다면, 웹보다는 IRC 클라이언트를 이용하세요.
<Seony> 여기 주소는 irc.freenode.net #ubuntu-ko 입니다.
<markers> 허얼....
<markers> 학교 연구실에서 대학원 온다고 맥 컴퓨터 던저 주시네요 -_-;;; 헐
<linklink> 아.. 그것도 설치해야겠네요 ㅎㅎ 오오..
<markers> 얼마나 부려 먹을려고 맥을 던져주는지 모르겟네 ;ㅁ;
<linklink> ㅋㅋㅋ 지옥문이 열린거군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 오오, 분위기가 그렇군요! 자~ 이것이 너를 부려먹게 할 아이템이다~ 휘릭~ "띠링~ '죽도록 일하라고 주는 맥북'을 습득하셨씁니다"
<markers> ㄷㄷㄷㄷ.
<linklink> 저도 대학원 갈까 고민중인데 가면 맥북 하나 줄려나요?ㅋㄷ
<markers> sftp 포트 번호 머 쓰는지 아시는분?
<yemharc> 22
<Seony> ssh잖아요
<markers> ssh랑 sftp랑 ftp 다 22번인가요?
<Seony> ftp는 21
<markers> ftp랑 sftp랑 포트 사용은 똑같은거?
<Seony> 다르다니깐요...
<Seony> Ftp랑 sftp는 완전히 다른 거에요.
<Seony> 이름만 비슷하게 생겼을 뿐...
<markers> port 번호도 다르게 사용하나요 그럼?
<Seony> FTP: 21, SFTP/SSH: 22
<markers> 아하..
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다 :)
<linklink> 저도 퇴근합니다. 다음주에 보아요 ㅎㅎ
<markers> 리눅스 root 비밀번호 따로 설정 안했을때 멀로 되어있나요? 비밀번호가?
<markers> root인가요?
<sungyo> tonido(토니도)라는 개인클라우드 어플리케이션을 사용하고 있는데요, ios 안드로이드 빌랙배리 어플 지원 다 되는데 좀 괜찮은거 같아요.
<sungyo> 사진볼수 있고, 음악들을수 있고, 오늘 어플 업데이트도니거 받아보니 사진뷰어 버그나던것도 잡혔네요.
<markers> 저 sudo 이거 퍼미션 디나인 나면 어떻게 해야되죠 -_-?;;; root 비밀번호도 모르고...;; 일났네 sudoers 파일 바꿔야되는데 이것 또한 접근권한이 없고 ;;
<sungyo> 라이브부팅 어떠세요?
<markers> 서버실 열쇠가 없어서 하드웨어적인 접근자체가 안된다는...;
<sungyo> 저런, 큰일나신거 같아 보이셔요.
<razGon_Xch> 리하이요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> 질문이 있는데요.
<razGon_Xch> 마이닝하라고 한 위치에서 마이닝 하려니 안되요.
<markers> 마이닝이 먼가요..?;;
<Seony> 마이닝 레이저 탑재하셨어요?
<Seony> 아... 마이닝은 튜토리얼 때 해보셨으니 어떻게 하시는지 아시죠..
<Seony> 아 근데, 소행성대가 존재하는데 거기서 마이닝이 안된다는 말씀이세요?
<Seony> 안되면 안되는 메시지가 나올텐데, 그 메시지를 좀 알려주세요
<razGon_Xch> Invalid target, can only activate this on Asteroid.
<Seony> 맞는 말인데요... 뭘 타겟팅 하신 거에요?
<razGon_Xch> 록온한곳은  astroid mining post
<Seony> 아... 마이닝 포스트는, 일명 광산기지라는 의미에요.
<Seony> 포스트는 일종의 사무실 같은 거라서 거기서는 마이닝이 안되구요,
<Seony> 그 근처 돌아댕기는 운석에다 대고 레이저 쏘시면 되요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 문제는 근처에 돌아다니는 운석이 없어요.ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 음... 그러면 미션에서 딴데로 또 워프하는 지점이 있지않아요?
<Seony> 아니다, 그냥 간단하게 해결해볼께요. 그 미션 이름 좀 불러주세요.
<Seony> 화면 좌측 상단에 나와있어요
<razGon_Xch> They,robotd
<razGon_Xch> They,robots
<Seony> 1/5에요?
<razGon_Xch> 4/5
<Seony> 스토리 미션이니까 중요한 미션이네요. 지금 조사 중입니다 .잠시만요
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<Seony> 그게 Scordite 2997 가져가는 미션이 맞아요?
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<razGon_Xch> 3330개요
<Seony> 인터넷 보니까 2개의 운석이 있을 거라고 하네요.
<Seony> 그리고 해적이 세번 나올거고..
<razGon_Xch> 예 해적까지 해결했고 광산까지 왔습니다.
<Seony> 주위 둘러봐서 운석이 없으면요, 그냥 마켓 가서 사서 납품하세요.
<razGon_Xch> 문제는 그곳에서 마이닝해야 합니다.
<Seony> 아 그래요? 그러면 제가 거기로 가볼까요?
<razGon_Xch> 그래야 목적에서 O->V로 바뀌더라구요.
<Seony> 이미 워프할 수 있는데까지는 모두 워프해서 가신거죠?
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<Seony> razGon_Xch, 튕겼습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 이런.!!
<razGon_Xch> 감사합니다.
<Seony> 찾으셨죠? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 이건 완전히 역먹으라는 거죠.
<razGon_Xch> 엿
<Seony> 어떻게보면 Overview를 활용하라는 얘기 같아요
<razGon_Xch> 헉.. 큰일!!
<Seony> 때마침 잘왔네요 ㅎㅎ
<dalgona_mswin> 음.. 혹시
<dalgona_mswin> 갤럭시 온 파이어인가요?? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아뇨 이브 온라인입니다 ㅎㅎ
<dalgona_mswin> 아ㅎㅎ 왠지 너무 비슷해서;;
<Seony> 우주를 배경으로하는건 비슷한 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 튕기셨나보네요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_OpTE> 그먼우리아이가 리셋을 그만..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 헐...
<razgon_OpTE> 핸폰으로 먼저연락드립니다
<Seony> 제가 위치정보 메일 드리겠습니다. 그쪽에 가시면 렙1짜리 미션주는 에이전트 있어요
<razgon_OpTE> 제아이패드를 노리고요..ㅍㅍ
<Seony> Security 부서에서 주는 미션 받아서 하셨다가 렙2 미션 가능하시면 또 그 근처로 옮기시면 되요.
<razgon_OpTE> 잘못생각한게 조금만올리면 드레이크 되는데 caral로 넘빨리세팅했나봐요
<Seony> 벌써 배 사셨어요?
<razgon_OpTE> 예
<Seony> 배만 사셨죠?
<razgon_OpTE> 근데 임츨람트 설치하니 금방..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 모듈 안사셨으면, 배는 그냥 갖고계세요. 렙2 미션 중에서는 드레이크로 수행이 안되는 미션이 있어요
<razgon_OpTE> 아미요. 모듈까비다요..ㅠㅍ.
<Seony> 아... 그래도 괜찮아요. 위 설명대로 드레이크로 진행이 안되는 미션이 있거든요..
<razgon_OpTE> 미들쉴드빼고 다요.
<razgon_OpTE> 아...예
<razgon_OpTE> 근데 이억씩 어디서 온돈인가요?
<razgon_OpTE> 혹시 서니님 재벌이세?
<Seony> 제가 3주 무료체험권 보내드렸잖아요?
<razgon_OpTE> 예
<Seony> 그걸로 가입을 하시고 게임을 하시다가, 결제를 하시면 저한테 선물이 떨어지거든요
<razgon_OpTE> 아.....
<Seony> 선물이 둘 중 하나가 오는데요,
<Seony> 하나는 한달 계정이용권,
<Seony> 하나는 한달 계정 이용권과 동등한 가치를 지닌 아이템.
<razgon_OpTE> 피라미드 회사군요...(ㅎㅎ)
<Seony> 대부분은 그 아이템을 받고, 그걸 다시 팔아요.
<razgon_OpTE> 아...
<Seony> 그걸 팔아서 나온 돈을 반땅해서 드리는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_OpTE> 어찌되었든 감사합니다..ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이게 한국 이브유저들간의 통상적인 전통이에요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 저도 감사하죠.
<razgon_OpTE> 그렇군요..
<Seony> 덕분에 돈이 생겼으니깐요..
<razgon_OpTE> 세력을 넓혀야 되겠군요..ㅎㄹ
<Seony> 둘이서 회사 차려야겠어요 ㅋ
<razgon_OpTE> 예...ㅎㄹㄹ
<Seony> NPC 회사는 세금이 너무 쎄서..
<razgon_OpTE> 우분투코 꼽
<Seony> 둘이 회사 세우고 자금과 아이템을 공유하면 좋을 것 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋ
<razgon_OpTE>  감사합니다
<razgon_OpTE>  이거 음성으로 도 되 네요
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ플릿 짜면 되요
<Seony> 제가 얼른 R&D쪽으로 스킬 내서 생산 들어가면 제가 생산하는 동안 제 뒤를 좀... ㅋㅋ
<razgon_OpTE>  지금 음성으로 타이핑 중 입니다
<razgon_OpTE> 이렇게 좋은 방법이 있었다니
<Seony> 오 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_OpTE>  한국어도 잘 알아 들어 요
<razgon_OpTE>  타이핑 정말 빨라 졌 죠
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 편하긴 편하죠. 말로 하니..
<razgon_OpTE> 음성 이렇게 알아 들을 줄 난 몰랐어요
<razgon_OpTE>  크크 크
<Seony> 쓰시는게 어떤 건데요?
<razgon_OpTE>  이건 모 음 까지 달려서 타이핑 되는 거 같 애 요
<razgon_OpTE>  대화명에 써 져 있어요
<razgon_OpTE> 옵티머스 lte2
<Seony> 아... 근데 제 기억에 음성 받아쓰기 기능은 아주 오래 전부터 있었던 걸로 알고있는데요..
<Seony> 제가 갤럭시 1 써볼 때쯤부터...
<razgon_OpTE> 오우 근대 한국어 밖에 인식 못해요
<razgon_OpTE>  제 발음 이 별로 안좋은 것 같아요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razgon_OpTE>  많이 틀리네요
<razgon_OpTE>  첫째 딸이 잠자기 시작 했습니다 코골이 이하 네요
<razgon_OpTE>  다시 컴 으로 가야 겠 군 여
<Seony> 흐.. 드디어..
<razgon_OpTE>  헉 둘째 딸이 나타났습니다
<Seony> 산넘어 산이네요
<razgon_OpTE> 1 음성 입력도 빅 데이터의 결과물인 거 같아요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razgon_OpTE> 청호 잠시만요 둘째 따돌리고 하트 뿅뿅 갈 께요
<razgon_OpTE>  둘째 음성 이 중간에 들어갔네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 안녕하세요~
<imsu> Seony: 오잉? 안주무시네요~~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: ㅇㅇ 요즘 좀 바쁘네
<imsu> Seony: 저번에 말씀하신 그 일 때문에 그러세요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> razgon_OpTE: 안녕하세요 ~
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 글치
<imsu> 저도 요즘 할일이 부쩍 늘어서 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 코딩할일이 있어서 맥스를 켰더니 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 자동접속 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<razgon_OpTE> 죄송합니다 와이프 심부름 다녀왔습니다
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 괜찮습니다.
<imsu> razgon_OpTE: ㅋㅋ 맛난거 사오셨나봐요~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_OpTE>  지금은 화장실에서 반성 중입니다
<JSTae76> 으잉
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요..여러분ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 들어오자마자.. [22:05] <razgon_OpTE>  지금은 화장실에서 반성 중입니다 (ㅋㅋㅋ)
<razgon_OpTE> 둘째으ㅏ 화장실 침공
<razgon_OpTE> ㅠ.ㅍ.
<razgon_OpTE> imsu, 안녕하세요? 인사가 늦었습니다
<razgon_OpTE> 마눌님이 차에서 지갑가져오라고 해서요
<razgon_OpTE> 지금은 타이핑 ..ㅎㅎ
<razgon_OpTE> 둘째재우기 프로젝트 가동...ㅠㅠ
<razgon_OpTE> 우주여행해야되는데..ㅠㅠ
<razgon_OpTE> 꺼이꺼이
<JSTae76> razgon_OpTE: git checkout -b second_sleep
<razgon_OpTE> 무슨 말
<razgon_OpTE> 우리 남편 건들지마 세요 내꺼야
<razgon_OpTE> 우리 마눌이 장난치고 있어요 죄송합니다
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 순간 놀란.. :(
<JSTae76> Seony: 혹시 애플스토어에서 제품 교환 내지 환불해보셨어요?
<Seony> 네
<JSTae76> Seony: 그그.. 박스에 애플 공홈에서 환불 명세서인가.. 그거 인쇄해서 붙여 보내야하난요?
<JSTae76> Seony: 그그.. 박스에 애플 공홈에서 환불 명세서인가.. 그거 인쇄해서 붙여 보내야하난나요?
<JSTae76> Seony: 그그.. 박스에 애플 공홈에서 환불 명세서인가.. 그거 인쇄해서 붙여 보내야하나요? (죄송합니다 ___)
<Seony> 한국에선 잘 모르겠네요. 미국에서는 그냥 매장 가서 환불해달라면 이유도 안묻고 바로 해줍니다.
<Seony> 왜인지 묻지 않구요, 왜 환불하는지 굳이 말할 필요도 없구요...
<JSTae76> Seony: 매장말고 온라인상요
<Seony> 물론 제품의 상태는 문제가 없어야겟지만...
<Seony> 미국인데 애플제품을 온라인에서 주문할 필요가 없죠..
<Seony> 그냥 바로 애플스토어 가면 되는데 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony: 아그렇네요..ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> Seony: 오늘 맥북을 다시 환불시켰는데 음..뭔가 찝찝하네요
<Seony> 왜 환불했어요?
<razgon_OpTE> 휴,.........
<razgon_OpTE> 도망나왔습니다...
<JSTae76> Seony: 불량도 있고해서 그냥 레티나 모델로 갈아타기로 결정했습니다.
<JSTae76> razgon_OpTE: 어디로 도망나오셨어요ㅋㅋ?
<Seony> 무슨 불량이 있었어요?
<razGon_Xch> 제 아지트가 되는 제 컴방이죠.ㅋ
<JSTae76> Seony: 디스플레이 베젤에 문제랑 간혈적으로 제스처 안 먹음 + 잦은 시스템 리셋..
<Seony> 잦은 리셋은 하드웨어에 이상이 있어보이네요
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> Seony: 넵..
<JSTae76> Seony: 어쨋든 다음주에 제품 환불 승인이 되면 바로 레티나 결제하려고요
<JSTae76> Seony: CPU : 2.6GHz CTO / RAM : 16GB CTO / iWorks / LAN Apdatar
<Seony> 그냥 환불하고 또 주문하고 하지말고, 직접 가서 불량 얘기하고 돈 얹어서 상위 제품으로 사겠다고 하면 더 어려운가요?
<JSTae76> Seony: 한국은 그렇지않아요ㅠㅠ 게다가 CTO 모델이라..
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요...
<JSTae76> Seony: 넵..
<Seony> 여기서는 동일한 증상으로 3번 고치면, 고객이 환불 요청하면 무조건 해줘야하는데..
<Seony> 암튼 애플제품 쓰기 참 힘든 곳이네요.
<JSTae76> Seony: 넵ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 그래서 제가 아이패드 안살려구 했던 이유도 그리고 안드로이드 중국산 패드 사려는 이유입니다.
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: ?
<razGon_Xch> 여기는 이런저런 트집잡아서 환불도 아닌 리퍼도 안해줄려구 해요.
<razGon_Xch> 그럴거면 가격이 반값인 중국산 패드가 나을거 같아서요.
<razGon_Xch> 아니다. 1/3가격
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 한가지 말씀드릴수 있는건 제품 구매후 한달이내에는 아무런 이유없이 환불 / 교환가능 (애플스토어 온라인 구매시에만..)
<JSTae76> 일단 지니어스바가 없는것도 흠..
<Seony> 지니어스바 애들도 어차피 모르기는 마찬가지에요.
<Seony> 어차피 다 파트타임 알바들인데..
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 지금은 잠시 Windows 사용중인데 무심코로 제스처..
<JSTae76> 역시 사람은 적응의 동물이에요.. 지금은 Windows 장비사용하려면 한영전환부터 버벅..
<imsu> razGon_Xch: 우부여행이라 하심은 ;;; 이블온라인인가요? ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony: 미국도 아직 신형 iMac 출시안됬죠?
<Seony> 안그래도 어제 나왔나싶어서 가봤는데 아직 없더라구요
<JSTae76> Seony: 2013년 초에 나온다는 루머가 있어요.. 디스플레이에 신공법 대량생산에 차질이 생겨서..
<razGon_Xch> 이브온라인입니다.
<Seony> imsu: 조만간에 둘이서 이브온라인 내에서 창업할 거야 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 누가 저에게 말을 햇네요.
<razGon_Xch> 환영한다고 보자고.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 진짜.. 이건 아닌거 같아서요.
<razGon_Xch> 로섹에 불러 놓구
<Seony> 아... ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 미션 중에 나오는 메시지 아니에요?
<Seony> 미션 중에 나오는건, 대부분 NPC 해적들이 보내는 거에요
<razGon_Xch> 아니요
<razGon_Xch> 사람이 보냈습니다.
<Seony> 아 그래요? 뭐 자기 회사 들어오라는둥 그런 메시지가 아니구요?
<razGon_Xch> 그런메세지 같지는 앟구요 다른거 같아서요.
<razGon_Xch> 불러 놓구 저 털거 같아서요.
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 음..이브온라인? 재밌어요?
<razGon_Xch> 하지마세요.
<razGon_Xch> 공부해야죠.
<razGon_Xch> 이건 어른들의 세계.ㅎㅎㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 근데, 보통 저렇게 사람 불러들이는 경우는 잘 없는데... 혹시 남의 카고 컨테이너 뜯으신건 아니죠? ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 아뇨.
<Seony> 그럼 그냥 무시하세요. 뭐 별의별 놈들이 다 잇으니..
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> Seony, 아지트가 어디세요?
<Seony> 제가 이브 메일로 위치 보내드렸어요.
<razGon_Xch> isikemi에요
<razGon_Xch> 아. 예^^;
<Seony> 제가 있는 곳은 Isikemi인데, 라즈곤님이 가실 곳은 Sobaseki로 가셔야할 거에요.
<Seony> 제가 잇는 곳은 레벨3 이상 에이전트만 있거든요
<Seony> 전 오늘은 이만 자러가겠습니다.
<Seony> 벌써 시간이 새벽 4시가 다되가네요
<Seony> 나중에 뵈요
<JSTae76> Seony: 안녕히주무세요 :)
<razGon_Xch> 헉..
<JSTae76> 음..
<razGon_Xch> sungyo, 샬롬
<sungyo> 샬롬샬롬~^^
<DarkCircle> razGon_Xch, 너브죽
<DarkCircle> sungyo, 넙쭈욱.
<razGon_Xch> DarkCircle, 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아 몸이 썩어나네요 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 하루 종일 로그만 쳐다보는중
<razGon_Xch> 저는 티비만.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 그나저나 그게 나왔네요.
<razGon_Xch> 제가 좋아하는 리눅스
<razGon_Xch> slax 7.0
<razGon_Xch> 정말 좋아하는.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 6.21.한글판에서 감동받았어요
<AP> 야호! 주말주말
<DarkCircle> 한글판! ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> slax는 slackware 계열인가요?
<imsu> DarkCircle: 할롱~~
<imsu> razGon_Xch: 이브 온라인 재밌나요? ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> -0- 헉
<DarkCircle> 이 밤에 깨어계시다니 ...
<imsu> DarkCircle: 뭐;; 얼마 되지도 않았구만~ 새삼 스럽게 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle>  엌ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그래도 보통 이맘때쯤이면 주무시러 가시지 않나요 ?_?
<imsu> DarkCircle: ㅋㅋㅋ 오늘은 맥스를 켰더니 자동으로 irc접속이 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 얽 ㅋㅋㅋ 맥스 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> <사용자> 맥스야 뭐하니 <맥스> 뭐라고 이 똥멍청아?
<DarkCircle> 도스 시절에 쓰던 맥스 ㅡ.ㅡ
<imsu> 뭔지 모름 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 심심이 같은넘인데 웃겨요
<DarkCircle> 하드에다 장난질도 치는 넘이었 ..
<imsu> 웅? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 모름 ~~ 개무시 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin2> 맥스는 맥주인디
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아~ 맥주나 마실까` ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 짱나는디 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<ndsin2> 냠냠
<ndsin2> 불금이니까 맘놓고 먹숨니다
<imsu> 부럽~!~!
<imsu> ㅡ.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 방이 추워서 컴파일을 풀로 돌리는중 -ㅅ-
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 컴에서 열이 나면 방이 따땃~ 해져요
<imsu> 뭘 그리 열심히 돌리심? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 라이브러리 하나가 얼마전에 버전업이 됐는데 갑자기 버전 마스크를 걸어버리는 바람에 시스템이 꼬여서 강제로 마스크 풀고 다시 싹 컴파일중 ㅡ.ㅡ ;;
<DarkCircle> 덕분에 올해 겨울은 따땃하게 날 수 있겠네요 -.-
<DarkCircle> 잔뜩 꼬여버린 시스템에 감솨르. ...
<imsu> 으어~~ 어려운거 한다~~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 포맷해~~~!!! ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 나 같으면 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 근데 데이터가 너무 많아서 포맷할 수가 없어요 (무섭...)
<imsu> 그냥 백업하는게 더 빠르지 않음? ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 백업하기에는 파일 갯수가 쩔어서 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 용량도 어떤놈은 4긱되고 어떤넘은 고작 몇십바이트밖에 안되고 들쭉날쭉한게 2만개쯤인가 될거예요
<DarkCircle> 지금쯤이면 아마 제가 저장을 했는지 안했는지도 모를 그런 이상한 데
<DarkCircle> 이터들이 쌓여있을듯
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<monkie> 하하
<imsu> 아;; 난 왜 내 컴터는 200 기가인데도 아직 100기가가 남았을까 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 가상 머신 팍팍 돌려보세요 그러면 아마 공간이 부족해서 하드가 비명을 지를듯.
<DarkCircle> 붸웨웨웨웱 ...
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 돌릴 일이 없어서 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 전 리눅스 머신 하나에 맥 윈도우즈도 동시에 돌리는지라 ㅡ.ㅡ ..
<sungyo> DarkCircle: 너브죽...(이제야 인사를;;;)
<imsu> DarkCircle: 힘들게 사시네~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 갑자기 시스템이 쫙 뻗더니 나가리가 나버렸 ㅡ.ㅡ ..
<sungyo> 임수님은 안주무세요?
<DarkCircle> 하지만 방이 따땃해서 햄볶 *-_-*
<sungyo> 저런, 시스템이 과로하셨나봐요.
<imsu> sungyo: 자야줘 뭐 ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<imsu> 밥먹구 자려구요 ㅋㅋ 배고파성
<sungyo> 이틀동안 정신없이 공사하고 났더니 잠을 자고 싶어도 힘들어서(?) 잠이 안오네요.
<imsu> 대세는 블랙홀 닭서클 형이네 OS를 세 개나 돌리다니 ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 씻고 이불속으로 들어가서 집중있게 잠을 청해봐야겠나봐요.
<DarkCircle> 블랙홀로 OS 세개가 빨려가서 시스템 다운 ㅡ.ㅡ ㄲㄲㄲ
<imsu> 왜 고생을 사서 하는지 몰라 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 급하면 그리 돼요 크크크
<imsu> 그냥 하드를 하나사~~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 천천히 옮기면 안되나? ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 하드보단 당장 메모리가 필요해서 (먼산)
<DarkCircle> 근데 이번달에 돈을 너무 많이 써서 돈 쓸 엄두가 안나요 (...)
<imsu> 그니까 뭐 그리 컴터에 투자해~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 으흐흐
<imsu> 난 데탑 생전 첨으로 사봄 올해에 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그게 컴터에 돈을 쓴게 아니라 ㅡ.ㅡ ;;
<DarkCircle> ..
<imsu> 으흐흐
<DarkCircle> 좀 급한 일이 있어서 통장에서 돈을 수십만원 뺐었어요
<imsu> 이것은~~!~!~ 사고~!~~!~!  ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 우분투 12.04에서 sftp 마운트 gui로 안되나요?
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 그런 사고가 아님둥 ㅡ.ㅡ 여하간 조낸 급해서 ..
<DarkCircle> 여기 채널이 로그가 되기 때문에 더이상 말씀드리긴 무리
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 막말로 자살 직전의 사람을 구하느라 돈썼다 정도면 되려나요 ? 흠 ...
<imsu> 끄어~!~!~!~!
<imsu> 대인배시네 ~ ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 물론 이거 과장이 아니고 아주 잘~ 순화해서 언급한겁니다만 (.....)
<DarkCircle> 근데 그 분이 제 학교 스승이라서 ㅡ.ㅡ ..
<imsu> 나도 살려주   ... ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 저도 지금 마이너스라능.
<DarkCircle> 겨우 살고 있어요 ㅡ.ㅡ ..
<imsu> 돈과 나는 직교 성분을 가지고 있지 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 으엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 술푸네요 ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 돈이 잘못했네
<imsu> 아놔~ cor(i,ciga) = 1; ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 돈을 갈궈야 =3
<DarkCircle> 갈궈서 삐딱해지면 직교는 안되겠죠 (먼산)
<sungyo> 전 이제 들어가보겠습니다.
<sungyo> ^^ 그럼 모두들 쉬세요~
<sungyo> (못쉬시시는 분들은....ㅠ.ㅠ 힘내시기 바랍니다~)
<imsu> 난 이만 자야겠다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 수고하시게요~!~! ㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2012-11-17
<imsu> 어제 새벽에 뵈었던 분들이 아직도 있네 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_OpTE> 리하이요
<razgon_OpTE> 주말잘지내시고있나요?
<razgon_OpTE> 조용...
<orion203> ^^
<razgon_OpTE> 낙엽이 많이집니다
<razgon_OpTE> 바람이 부네요
<nymph> 날씨도 춥구요
<DarkCircle> 옆구리도 시려요
<DarkCircle> (ㅇㅇ?)
<Guest49408> 안녕하세요. 이제 막 우분투 라이프를 시작한 왕초보 Noel이라고 합니다.
<Guest49408> 우분투 12.04 호스트에 버추얼박스 설치 후 CentOS까지는 올리고 방화벽, 서비스데몬 실행까지 확인했는데 호스트 우분투에서 putty로 게스트  Centos에 접속은 커녕 ping도 안들어가구 있어서 조심스레 도움 요청드립니다.
<razGon_iPad> 아이들데리고 감자탕집 놀이방에서 놀리고 있습니다
<razGon_iPad> 질문있는데요,
<razGon_iPad> 아이패드2에 마우스와 키보드 동시에 불가능한가요?
<razGon_iPad> 노탈옥상태입니다
<razGon_iPad> 게스트님 죄송요. 제가 초보라 도움이 못됩니다만, 네트워크는 NAT로연결하셨는지요?
<Guest49408> 넵 :-) 혹시 비슷한 어려움이 있으신 분이 여기 계실까 싶어서.. 'ㅅ'; 네트워크는 nat로 연결 했는데요. vmware와 다르게 virtualbox는 게스트에 nic를 두개 설정해서 host only 네트워크를 하나 더 뚫어줘야 하는 것 같습니다. 구글링 결과 해결 했습니다. :-)
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 노트북을 학회차원에서 구입을 해서 제가 보관하는 역할을 맞았는데. 제 메인컴보다 더 빠르군요!
<nymph> razGon_Xch: 저에게 한대만 기부를../
<razGon_Xch> 제컴은 AMD A6-3500. 트리플코어인데. 노트북은 아이비브릿지i5....ㅎㄷㄷ 내장비됴카드 대 외장비됴카드...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 저 기부받은게 아니라 일더시켜 먹을려구 준거에요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 나이드신분들이라서 컴을 잘모르시다보니 자연히 저에게 일을,,,,ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 이게 족쇄가 될수도...
<razGon_Xch> 실은 이것으로 받은 컴이 두대입니다. ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 넷북하나와 아이비브릿지 노트북...ㅠㅠ
<Noelstyle> 좋은데요! 저는 입사 2년이 다 되가면서 시스템 교체 주기가 다가와서 교체되는 시스템들 보면서 군침만 흘리고 있습니다. 랩탑을 지급해 줬으면 하지만 기획자를 제외한 나머지 디자인팀 개발팀 인원들은 그냥 그림의 떡이네요.
<razGon_Xch> 저는 입사가 아니라 모임에서 지원해주는 것입니다. 문제는 학회에서 행사 시작하면 몇천만원이 소모되는 행사라서 지난번 노트북문제가 거론되서 이번에 새로 샀습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 제가 운이 좋은 것이죠.
<razGon_Xch> 제 바로 아래 친구들이 잘하는 친구들이 있는데. 한 2년 뒤에 넘겨야죠.
<razGon_Xch> 그때는 그친구는 한 3년은 기다려야 할겁니다. 이번에 고른 것으로 시스템의 대변혁이 없는 이상은 한 5년 써먹을 놈입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 적게는 3년.ㅋ
<markers> 아아ㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏ 인터넷 안되는 상황에서 패키지 다운 받고 풀려면 어떻게 해야되죠 -_-?;; 일일이 다운 받아서 직접 파일 넣어주는 방법 밖에 없는건가...;
<razGon_Xch> 왜 인터넷이 안되죠? 이거 연결되는 것은 못끊는 지요?
<markers> 아 서버실에 있는 서버가 인터넷이 안되는 환경이라 -_-;;;
<markers> virtualbox 설치 할려는데 의존성 패키지들이 없다고 설치가 안되는 상황에서 패키지 다 일일이 찾아서 설치하기엔 무리가 있는거 같아서 ㅠㅠ 진짜 해결책이 없는건가
<razGon_i5> 리하이요
<markers> 살아 계시는분 계시나여 -ㅅ-
<razGon_i5> 저여.
<razGon_i5> 저 아이들좀 재우고요
<markers> '';;
<markers> 벌써 재우시다니 ㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_iPad> 후후.. 아이패드로 접속.. 분신술이 4명이네요..ㅠㅠ.
<razGon_iPad> 이건 끌께요.ㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 애들잘떄 눕혀놓아야 잡니다. 그냥은 안자요.-.-;;
<razgon_OpTE> 입력 은 이 걸 로 할께요
<DarkCircle> dalgona -ㅠ- 핥.
<DarkCircle> ㅍ...펄방에서 오시다니 ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<dalgona> 넹??
<dalgona> 여기서 펄방으로 간건데;;
<dalgona> 정확히는, 펄방'도' 가는데요
<dalgona> 제 고향은 여기에요...
<markers> virtualbox 잘 쓰시는분 -_-;;
<razGon_Xch> 저는 잘 안씁니다만..ㅎ.
<razGon_Xch> 하나만 씁니다만...
<markers> 아아 CUI로 virtualbox 돌릴려니 어떻게 하는지도 모르겟네요 -_- 이거 머..
<imsu> 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> imsu: 너브죽~
<imsu> sungyo: 안녕하세요~! ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 주말인데 내일 뭐하실 계획이세요?
<imsu> 놀지는 못할거 같네요 ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 할일이 많으세요?
<imsu> 갑자기요~ ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 헛헛......
<sungyo> 걍 모른체 하시고 놀러 가시죠.ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그럴 수 있다면 그렇게 했죠~ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 혹시 st2에서 html이나 php 작업하시는분 계신가요?
<kkimlabs> I'm planning to visit Boca raton, FL for few days but hotels are too expansive. Isn't there any cheaper alternative?
<kkimlabs> self answer: airbnb.com looks nice
#ubuntu-ko 2012-11-18
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> VkyR%-7L
<razGon_Xch> 리하이요
<DarkCircle> razGon_Xch, (_ _ )
<razGon_Xch> ^^
<razGon_Xch> 그나마 조금 쉬어가는 주말입니다.
<DarkCircle> 하지만 애기들이 있는고로 잠시도 방심을 못하겠네요 -0-
<DarkCircle> 혹시나 완소 아잉패드를 집어다 패대기를 치진 않을까 (먼산)
<razGon_Xch> 저도..
<razGon_Xch> 그래서 백라이트 잠시 나가 있었죠...ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_Xch> 무섭습니다.
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 금고 같은 장소의 마련이 시급하군요 - -);;
<razGon_Xch> 저는 그런곳이 잇습니다. 아직 나이가 어려서 잘모르기도 하고요.
<DarkCircle> 크크크 근데 애들이 머리가 커지면 - -
<DarkCircle> 언젠가는 그 궁극의 장소를 딸 수 있는 방법을 알게 될지도요 (...)
<razGon_Xch> 천장등을 이용해 보심이.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 애들한테 스트리트 파이터는 절대 알려주지 마세요 (먼산)
<razGon_Xch> 승룡권..ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 큰일이 나는수가 생겨요 (...)
<razGon_Xch> 근데 애들이 다 딸이라서요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 잘해봐야 퀘타선풍..ㅋ
<sungyo> 하↗이↘
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<sungyo> 서니님 거기도 주말인가요?
<Seony> 토요일입니다.
<sungyo> 하하~ 황금같은 주말이시네요!!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 뭐 그냥 평범한 주말이에요
<sungyo> 제가 지금 php랑 python으로 톰보이 xml파일을 동적링크로 불러오는 스크립트를 짜보려고 하고 있는데, 동적링크는 어떤식으로 불러오게 하면 될까요? 리스트 작성 스크립트는 짜놓았어요.
<Seony> 동적링크라면 뭘 말씀하시는 거에요?
<Seony> 아... 그러니까 각각의 메모에 연결된 또다른 메모를 알아서 불러오는걸 말씀하시는거군요..
<sungyo> 예.
<Seony> 그거 저번에 제가 하면서보니까 쉽지않을 거 같던데요...
<Seony> 일단 중요한 건 메모의 내용을 불러오는 파일의 내용 자체가, 특정 메모를 불러오는데 집중되어있으면 안되구요, 그 파일 자체가 또 다른 용도로 위해서 쓰여질 수 있게끔 코딩이 되어야해요..
<sungyo> 다른 용도를 위해 쓰여질수 있다는건 어떤 경우가 있는지 여쭤봐도 된아ㅛ?
<sungyo> 되나요?
<Seony> 무슨 말이냐면.... 메모를 보여주는 php 파일을 작성했다면, 이게 어떤 상황에서 어떠한 파일에 쓰여도 이 파일만큼은 메모를 불러오는 기능이 작동되어야한다는 얘기거든요..
<sungyo> 예.
<Seony> 뭐 암튼, 링크를 동적으로 생성하려면,
<Seony> 결국 메모의 내용을 불러오는 PHP파일의 내용과는 별도로 링크를 동적으로 생성할 수 있는 기능을 하는 또 다른 PHP 파일을 코딩하시면 된다는 얘기에요..
<sungyo> 어렵네요.^^a
<Seony> 뭐랄까... 좀 객체지향적인 내용이긴 한데, 함수를 쓰든 객체를 쓰든, 각각의 기능을 하는 것들이 각각 따로 분리가 되어야한다는 의미죠..
<sungyo> 그리고 그 파일들을 서로 연결해주면 되는거네요?
<Seony> 네... 그러면 메모의 내용이 어떻게 작성되었든 상관없이, 각자가 제 기능을 발휘하는거죠
<Seony> 하나의 예제를 정해놓고 그것만 작업을 하다보면, 또 다른 파일에서는 또 다른 문제가 생기거든요..
<Seony> 그럼 그걸 해결하면, 또 다른 파일에서 문제가 생기고..
<sungyo> 아 ㅠ.ㅠ 방금 겪어본 상황같네요.
<Seony> 그래서 기능별로 분리를 시키는 게 중요하다는 얘기에요..
<sungyo> 어제 파이선 코딩을 함녀서, 한글로 된 텍스트 제목을 변수에 넣어놓고, 이 변수값을 파일에 기록을 할려고 하니 계속 오류가 나더라구요.
<Seony> 음... 한글 때문에 그런건지 뭐때문에 그런건지 알아내야하니까, 텍스트 제목을 영어로 놓고 해보세요..
<sungyo> 결국에는 화면에 출력해주는 것 까지로만 짜놓고,  php상에서 exe_shell로 python mklist.sh > list.txt 이런 식으로 쉘에서 저장하도록 일단 해결을 보긴 했어요.
<Seony> 그렇군요
<sungyo> 그럼 말씀해주신대로 최대한 제기능을 발휘하도록 구성해보겠습니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵. 제가 오히려 더 복잡하게 만드는건 아닌가 모르겠네요
<Seony> 근데 프로그래밍은 많이 해볼수록 늘거든요. 많이 해보세요..
<sungyo> 네.^0^ 열심히 해보겠습니다~
<Seony> 근데 제 생각이지만, 지금은 PHP 하나만 하시는게 좋을 것 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 이전에 python으로 짜놓은게 있어서 활용하는게 쉬울거 같아서였는데,  전체를 php로 구성할까요?
<Seony> 특별한 이유는 없구요, 지금은 하나의 언어를 제대로 아는 게 더 중요하다고 생각되거든요...
<sungyo> 하긴, 어떤것이라도 일단 하나에 익숙해져야 할테니까요.
<Seony> 파이썬으로 만들 수 있는 웹사이트가 있거든요... 그걸 배워보시는 것도 좋긴 하지만, 프로그래밍을 처음하시는데 그걸 하기는 좀 개념도 그렇고 어려울 수 있어서요..
<sungyo> ㅡㅡa
<Seony> 일단 이름은 알려드릴께요.
<Seony> Django라고 해요.
<Seony> 한국에서는 "장고"라고 부르는데, 미국에서는 "쟁고"라고 발음해요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo>  수준 높은 파이선 웹프레임이네요?
<Seony> Django라고하는 웹프레임워크가 있어서, 파이썬만으로 웹프로그래밍을 할 수 있게 해주는 거에요..
<Seony> 근데 그러한 웹프레임워크가 MVC모델이라고 하는 개념이 들어가는데, 그게 처음에는 이해하기가 좀 어렵거든요...
<Seony> 당장 웹사이트를 제작하셔야한다면, 일단 PHP부터 시작하시구요,
<Seony> 당장 웹사이트를 만들 것까진 없다면, 파이썬 하나만 파보시고 나중에 쟁고를 해보시면 좋을 거에요..
<sungyo> 저 혹시 아이폰에서 사용하기 좋은 wyswyg 웹 에디터 추천해주실만한게 있나요/
<sungyo> ?
<Seony> 아이폰에서도 웹에디팅을 하기에는 좀 지장있지않을까요? ㅎㅎ저는 안써봤는데 몇가지가 있긴 있따고 하더라구요..
<sungyo> 확실히 버벅이는 느낌은 있는데, 그래도 에디터까지는 할수 있게 해주는게 편할거 같아서요.
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요... 저는 안써봐서 잘 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 넵. 그럼 작업해보겠습니다.(시간내주셔서 감사해요~)
<Seony> 별말씀을... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz03> 토요일에 새벽같이 출근해서 이제 퇴근했네요...
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㄷㄷ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> 이건 주말 반납?
<razGon_Xch> Seony, 아직 안주무셨네요.ㅎ
<autowiz03> 서니님 하이용...
<Seony> 네. 화요일에 프리젠테이션이 있어서 그거 준비 중이에요
<razGon_Xch> 저    모듈다 맞춰놓구 퀘스트 하다가 내일 준비 해야 합니다. ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 공부랑 해야 될게 있어서요.ㅎ
<Seony> 오오 드디어..
<Seony> 카라칼 타보셨어요?
<razGon_Xch> 예
<Seony> 확실히 좋죠? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 이미 퀘스트 10개 넘개 했을겁니다.
<razGon_Xch> 넘 좋은데요.
<razGon_Xch> 뭐 그냥 쏘려면 쏴라 나는 미사일 날릴련다. ㅎㅎㅎ 이렇게요.ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 전투 미션은 카라칼로 레벨2까지 거의 다 해결이 될 거에요..
<Seony> 그러다 드레이크 타면 기분이 또 달라요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 그렇군요.
<DarkCircle> 오늘은 드레이크 옹이 안보이시네요 크크
<razGon_Xch> 레벨1부터 레벨2까지 가는데 기준이 뭔지요?
<Seony> 이건 뭐, 왠만한 해적들이 미사일 줄창 쏴대봐야 기스도 안나요
<razGon_Xch> stand인가요?
<Seony> 네. 스탠딩이 높아야돼요
<razGon_Xch> 그게 문제가 무슨 보호막이 있는거 같아요.
<Seony> 근데 진짜 드레이크는 기스도 안나요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 근데 드레이크 모듈맞추는데. 돈이 얼마나 드나요?
<Seony> 보호막이야 뭐... 쉴드에서 탱킹하는거니깐요..
<Seony> 드레이크는 배값이 4천 5백만이고..
<razGon_Xch> 어짜피 미사일은 해비미사일로 변경해야 되나요?
<Seony> 네. 헤비 달아야 데미지가 나오죠..
<Seony> 모듈값이 한 1억 할거 같은데요
<Seony> 아 5천만 되겠네요
<razGon_Xch> 학..
<razGon_Xch> 돈 아껴야 되겠네요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 다사면 그지 되겠네요.
<Seony> 네. 정착금으로 버틸 수 있는 자금의 한계는 딱 배틀크루저급까지에요
<razGon_Xch> Seony, slax라고 아세요?
<Seony> 왠지 리눅스 배포판 냄새가 나는데요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<Seony> 그거 슬랙웨어 변종 아닌가요?
<razGon_Xch> slax 7 버전이 rc버전으로 나왔습니다..
<razGon_Xch> 예ㅃ
<Seony> 그렇군요. 옛날에 리눅스 처음 배울 때 슬랙웨어로 접했었죠..
<razGon_Xch> 저사양에서 돌아가는 제가 가장 인상깊은 리눅스였죠.
<razGon_Xch> 한글이 되도록 커스텀 되어 있는버젼도 있어서 나름 간단한 정리할때 쓰는데 이번 7.0은 상당히 깔끔히 나왔습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 물론 퍼피 리눅스와 비슷하긴한데. SLAX쪽이 더 맘에 듭니다.KDE를 써서 그런지요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> usb에 담아서 부팅합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 가벼워서 넷북에서 쓰면 잘나가긴 한데. 문제는 이게 슬렉웨어 기반이라서 그나마 생소한 리눅스인데. 슬렉웨어라 좀더 생소합니다. ^^;
<razGon_Xch> 그나저나 black power에 대한 일은 잘되어 가세요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그건 아직 시간을 좀 놓고봐야할 거 같아요.;
<razGon_Xch> 한국에서 파업하는 동안에 교회 홈피만드는 시간좀 가져야 될거 같아요.
<razGon_Xch> 한 1박3일로 단기 제작해봐야 겠네요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 이번에 학회에서 노트북을 관리하라고 지급했는데. 제가 가지고 있는 컴퓨터보다 성능이 더 좋네요... 노트북이 이런경지까지 왔군요.
<Seony> 파업으로 홈피제작을 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 어짜피 한달동안은 주말휴진이니깐요.
<razGon_Xch> 금요일밤부터 주일까지 열심히 일해야죠.ㅋ
<razGon_slax7> ok.connected...
<razGon_slax7> but. can't use Korean.
<razGon_slax7> i'm back
<linuxer> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2013-11-11
<autowiz2015> 결혼은 한국에 돌아와서 하핫
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<autowiz2015> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz2015> 안녕하십니까.
<pete__> 월요일입니다.
<pete__> 좋은 아침 시작하세요.
<autowiz2015> 체인징 호스트라...
<autowiz2015> 아무튼 pete 님도 좋은 하루 되세요
<autowiz2015> 혹시 서울이시면 언제 소주라도 한잔 ㅋㅋ
<pete__> 저 말인가요?
<autowiz2015> 옙
<pete__> <ㅡ 소주 한잔의 대상이요?
<pete__> 헙
<pete__> 저야 영광이죠.
<pete__> ㅠ
<autowiz2015> 사시는 곳은 어디신가요? 전 집도 회사도 가산동 이거든요.
<autowiz2015> 뭐 간단하게는 우분투 오프 모임 오셔도 됩니다만 하하
<pete__> 어후. 저야 영광이죠.
<pete__> 사는곳은 파주고,
<pete__> 직장은 광화문입니다.
<pete__> 잠시만요
<pete__> 일이 있어서 잠수좀 타겠습니다.
<pete__> 혹시 서버쪽 잘 아시는분 계시나요?
<pete__> 제가 신입인데 쉬운 유지보수로 일을 잡았지만,
<pete__> 문제는 사수가 없는거라서 사실 좀 난감하거든요.
<pete__> 아녕하세요? 질문좀 드릴께요.
<pete__> 현재 로그 백업파일인 ~.out 파일을 열어보려는데
<pete__> 오늘 오전 6:24분에 백업이 생성되었거든요.
<pete__> 근데 vi로 열은 다음  /06:10:00을 쳐보니 안보이는데 혹시
<pete__> vi말고 more나 다른 명령어 괜찮은거 없나요...?
<pete__> 현재 무식하게 cat을 사용해서 화면에 뿌려주는 방법을 쓰는데 이게 훨씬 더 낫기도 하네요.
<pete__> ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 다들 바쁘신가봐요. 저는 잘 몰라서 도움이 안되네요.^^
<lexlove> 저는 초보라서..
<lexlove> x윈도우라면 gedit....
<pete__> 그냥 무식하지만 cat으로 몽창 다 뿌려버렸습니다.
<pete__> =_=
<pete__> 그냥 cat으로 해결하여 하루치 로그 다 봐서 스크롤로 해당시간 확인하였습니다.
<pete__> =_= 우스운 방법이라도 이해해 주세요.
<lexlove> 하하하하
<autowiz2015> 아이고 컴이 재붓 되버렸네요
<autowiz2015> 06:10:00 이  없었던건 아닌가요?
<autowiz2015> 이미 지난거 같습니다만 .more 에서 /06:10 으로 찾아보시는 방법도 있습니다. 1분 안에 하나는 쌓였다면 말이지요.
<pete__> 아...! 네. more도 사용해봤는데 제가 초짜라서 '/검색어' 를 사용해도 혹시 놓치는 부분이 있을까봐 cat을 그냥 전부 다 뿌려서 6:10분꺼 그냥 몽창 봐버렸습니다.
<pete__> 제가 찾는 데이터가 산발적으로 흩어진 데이터값이 아닌 특정시간대만 봐야해서 cat을 써도 괜찮을꺼 같아서 말이죠.
<pete__> 지금은 more를 써서 확인해보려구요
<pete__> 정말 감사합니다.
<pete__> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<pete__> more 파일명.out  ㅡ> 들어간 후에 /06:10:00을 쳐보면 해당 문자열을 볼 수 없다고 나오네요.
<pete__> 허나 cat으로 전부 다 뿌리면 06:10:00 해당 시간 로그가 있는데
<pete__> 뭐가 잘못된것일까요?
<autowiz2015> 선뜻 떠오르지는 않네요 왜그럴까요?
<pete__> ㅠㅠ 좀더 구글링 해보겠습니다.
<pete__> 신경 써주셔서 감사합니다.
<pete__> 혹시 : (콜론) 기호에 \를 해야할까요?
<pete__> 특수문자라서 그런걸까요?
<autowiz2015> 저도 more 에서 그냥 시간 막 찾아서 읽는지라 . 혹시 OS 버젼은 어떻게 되시나요?
<pete__> 현재 OS는 윈도우8을 사용하며, xshell을 통해서 리눅스 서버에서 로그를 확인하고 있습니다.
<Haz3> 하이~
<pete__> 반갑습니다.
<pete__> 전 점심 좀 먹고 오겠습니다!
<pete__> 식사 맛있게하세요! =)
<autowiz2015> 헤즈님 안녕하세요
<Haz3> 맛밥하세요~
<Haz3> 안녕하세요. :)
<samahui> 월요일 열심히 일했더니 어느덧 점심 시간이네요
<samahui> 점심 맛있게들 드세요~
<pete_> 밥먹고 왔심더.
<pete_> 식사하시고 눈 좀 붙이셔서 휴식좀 취하세요!
<pete_> 후반전도 화이팅입니다..!
<pete_> =)
<ahoops_> 쿠오오오..
<ahoops_> 점심들 드시러가셨나봐요.
<Haz3> 아흥.. 피곤한 하루.. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 졸립다.
<Haz3> 뭔가 지르고 싶다. ㅡ.ㅡ
<razGon_FaFx> 아졸립네요. 밥을 버리고 잠을 얻으니 정신은 맑으나 할일은 없네요.
<Haz3> 할일 없이 퇴근 시간을 기다리는 건...
<Haz3> 힘들어요. ㅠㅠ
<razGon_FaFx> 책을 읽어보려구요.
<razGon_FaFx> 킬레이션이라는 주제를 가진 강의요.
<lexlove> 저도 졸립니다. 다음주부터 점검기간이라 밀린 서류하고 있는데 방대한 양이라 영 진도가 안나가네요. 미리미리 해둘것을..ㅋ
<pete_> 할건 많은데,
<pete_> 왜케 하기 싫고 자꾸 미루기만 하는건지
<pete_> 저 정말 정신나갔나봐요..ㅠ
<pete_> 엉엉엉
<pete_> 근데 아까 말씀하신 우분투 모임같은것도 있나요?
<pete_> =_=
<autowiz2015> ubuntu-kr.org 나 ubuntu.or.kr 공지에 보면
<autowiz2015> 월정기 모임(마지막 주 토툐일 오후) 공지가 있을겁니다.
<pete_> 시간 맞으면 꼭 나가서 찾아뵙고 인사올리겠습니다!
<pete_> 고맙습니다!
<pete_> =)
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 태풍은 필리핀에 왔는데, 왜 여기도 비바람이 몰아치는지...
<Haz3> 우분투 모임... 안나간지 3년 정도 됐으려나. ㅡ.ㅡa
<Haz3> 11월 30일에 있네..
<Haz3> 토욜이니..
<Haz3> 집에서 애봐야지. =.=
<pete_> 전 볼 아이가 없어서...ㅠ
<pete_> 후반전 열심히 달리고 계신가요?
<pete_> 폭풍 졸음이네요.
<autowiz2015> 졸릴때는 간단한 과자나 음료를 마시면 좀나아질때도 있습니다.
<autowiz2015> 허벅지 꼬집는건 아프기만 하고 별로구요
<pete_> 아..잠시 바람도 쐬고 왔습니다..
<pete_> ㅠ
<Seony> 여긴 내일 휴일이라... ㅎㅎ  공부 고고씽 해야하는군요...
<pete_> ??
<Seony> 사수가 자격증을 따라고 강요해서요 ㅋ
<pete_> 무슨 휴일인가요...?
<Seony> Veteran's day입니다
<Seony> 어제 아마존에서 주문한 드림씨어터 Live At Luna Park 세트 왔는데... 정말 환상적이더라구요
<autowiz2015> 퇴역군인을 위한, 평화를 위한 날 이라는 군요.
<Seony> CD+DVD+Bluray 합본으로 샀는데, 완전 책처럼 생겨서... 암튼 너무 좋습니다 ㅎㅎ
<pete_> Seony님이 Seowon님이시군요!!!
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<pete_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<pete_> 저 나름 열심히 들락날락 거리는중입니다.
<pete_> ㅍㅍㅍ
<Seony> 예전에 보셨으면서... ㅎㅎ
<pete_> ㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz2015> 두얼굴의 사나이 이십니다 . 죄송합니다.
<pete_> 엉?
<pete_> =_=
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz2015> 흐미 저 담당하에 있는 전산실 UPS 3대 중에 한다게 배터리가 탔다는군요.
<Seony> 근데 이번 DT 라이브는 생각보다 화질이 좋았어요
<Seony> 저번 Scores는 좀 그랬는데..
<autowiz2015> 화상전화로 바이패스 시키고 배터리 끄고 ... ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 헐... 화재가 난거네요
<autowiz2015> 불까지는 아니고 탄 냄새가 심하게 났다는군요.
<Seony> 사이즈가 얼만한데요?
<autowiz2015> 기계실은 약 30평 정도 되는거 같구요 ups 30KW
<Seony> 음... 이 동네는 뭔 알아듣지도 못하는 BTU를 써서...
<Seony> 제가 관리하는건 양문 도어형 냉장고만한거 2개 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz2015> 그나마 거의 안쓰는 랙 2/3 만한게 고장나서 다행이라고 생각하고 있습니다.
<pete_> 으앜
<pete_> 프로젝트 발주처에서
<pete_> 솔루션 설명좀 해달래서 해야하넹ㅛ
<pete_> 죽겠어요.
<pete_> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz2015> 솔루션 팀에 계시는건가요?
<pete_> 아니요
<pete_> 유지 보수 운영쪽 파트에서 일하고 있습니다.
<pete_> 집에 굴러다니는 놋북에 우분투 서버 12.04 설치해서
<pete_> 톰캣, 아파치 설치해서
<pete_> 한번 돌려볼려구요..
<pete_> 오늘 인터넷 설치 완료되네요.. 제 IP로요.
<pete_> 한동안 삽질할듯 합니다.
<pete_> ㅠ
<autowiz2015> 삽질을 할때도 있고 뭐 그렇습니다 이쪽 일이라는게...
<pete_> 우분투 서버 설치만 몇번을 했는지...ㅠㅠ
<autowiz2015> 초만에는 설치 미치도록 합니다 하하 .
<autowiz2015> 초반
<pete_> ㅠㅠㅠ
<pete_> 워낙 윈도우만 익숙하다보니 설정이 뭘 말하는지 하나도 못알아듣고요..ㅠ
<pete_> 이제는 그냥 조금, 아주 조금 익숙해지기 시작하네요.
<pete_> 그러다보니 재미있기도 하구요.
<autowiz2015> 윈도우도, 리눅스도 , 유닉스도 , 파고들면 재미있는 부분 참 많을 겁니다 ( 저도 아직 배우는 중이라 잘은 모르겠습니다만 )
<pete_> ㅠㅠ
<pete_> 고수의 분위기가 물씬..
<pete_> 풍기는걸요..ㅠ
<pete_> 많은 가르침 부탁드립니다.
<pete_> ㅠ
<autowiz2015> 실력 들통나서 쪽팔리기 전에 도망가야겠습니다.
<autowiz2015> 좋은 하루들 되세요~~
<pete_> 조심히 들어가세요~
<pete_> ^.^
<samahui> 날씨도 싸늘하고
<samahui> 일찍 집에가서 따뜻한 국물요리를 먹고 싶어지는군요
<samahui> 울요일부터 일 대충하고 쉬고 싶어지네요ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 월
<samahui> 딴생각나니 오타도 잘나는군요
<samahui> 오늘 에러 대부분은 오타였습니다 ㅋ
<Darkcircle_mba> ahoops_: 괜찮으신지 ?ㅅ?
<Darkcircle_mba> 필리핀 보통 난리가 아닌 상황이네요 ..
<ahoops_> Darkcircle_mba: 네~ 괜찮아요.
<ahoops_> 좀 위험하긴했지만요 ^^;
<samahui> 사상자가 만단위더군요
<samahui> 그래도 다행입니다 무사하셔서
<Darkcircle_mba> 근데 그 사상자가 추산으로 만단위인데
<Darkcircle_mba> 2만명 넘을지도 모를지도 모르는 ...
<samahui> 연락안되는 40인에 들어가지 않으신것도 다행이고요
<ahoops_> 아직 통신망이 복구안되서 더 될거에요 아마..
<Darkcircle_mba> 진짜 군대도 손을 못쓸 정도더라구요 ..
<Darkcircle_mba> 덜덜덜 ..
<Darkcircle_mba> 거리에 시신 백여구가 뭉텅이로 모여있다고 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<ahoops_> 비는 별로였고 그냥 바람만 한 4시간 쎄게 불었는데 훅갔어요;
<Darkcircle_mba> 생각만 해도 무섭 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 문제는 그 바람에 ;;
<Seony> 여기도 바람이 장난 아닌데... 거기서 여기까지 부는듯..
<ahoops_> 공항 관제탑이 날라갈정도라는게 함정에요;
<samahui> 또다른 태풍의 위험도 있다더군요
<Darkcircle_mba> 그게 우주에서 보자마자 아 이거 큰일났다 라고 NASA에서였나 ...
<Darkcircle_mba> 경고 막 하고 그랬다고 하던데
<Darkcircle_mba> 정작 현지에는 어떤 전달도 안되었다고 -.-;
<ahoops_> 진짜 태풍이오면 사람이 죽을수있겠다라고 느껴지더라구요.
<ahoops_> 딱..삘이 정확히 오더라구요.
<ahoops_> 30분후면 다시 전기불 찾아가야할듯하군요. 전기나 좀 들어왔음 좋겠어요.ㅠ
<samahui> 전기라도 빨리 복구되면 좋겠네요
<ahoops_> 그래도 물이 나와서 다행에요.
<ahoops_> 물까지 안나왔으면 관광객이나 현지인이나 전부 거지꼴로 다닐판에요.
<ahoops_> 실제로 몇년전 태풍때는 사람들이 다 꾀재재하게 살았다하더군요. 20일동안 물안나와서요;;
<ahoops_> (신혼부부는 어쩌라고..-_-)
<Seony> 흐...
<Seony> 신혼부부는 씻는건 둘째치고, 겁나겠죠...
<ahoops_> 원래 오늘 공항열린다했는데
<ahoops_> 13일 14일에나 열린다고 하네요.
<ahoops_> 덕분에 집에 못가는 사람들 많아서 ATM앞에 관광객들 끝없이 줄서있네요..ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 발전기돌리는곳으로 피난가야겠네요..에허.
<samahui> 스키장 개장했군요
<samahui> 비록 단 한구간만 운영하는거지만
<samahui> 설악산은 -12도 기록했구요 ㅎ
<samahui> 겨울입니다 확실히
<Seony> 저도 추운 도서관에서 그만 벌벌 떨고, 집에 가야겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 제 사무실도 손이 시려워요
<Seony> 오늘 여기 무쟈게 춥네요
<Seony> 반팔에 반바지 입고왔는데..
<samahui> Seony님... 춥다니요... 하와이자나요 ...
<samahui> 가셨군요
<samahui> 다들 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요
<samahui> 저녁먹으러 갑니다
<Darkcircle_mba> 아 써니옹 주무시러가셨네 ..
<Darkcircle_mba> 뭐좀 여쭤보려 했드니만 내일 ..
<Server^Seony> DarkCircle, 뭐 물어보시게요? ㅎㅎ
<Server^Seony> 나가셨구나... 그럼 저도 잠자러~
<samahui> 안녕하세요~ 시원~하다못해 싸늘한 아침입니다 ^^
<samahui> 오늘도 즐거운 하루 되세요~
<razGon_FaFx> samahui: 안녕하세요? 오늘도 히터 버프 받고 있습니다.
<autowiz2015> 좋은 하루 되세요~~
<samahui> razGon_FaFx: 네 안녕하세요 ^^ 저도 히터 버프 받고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> autowiz2015: 좋은 하루되세요. 화요일이 가장 힘빠지더군요
<razGon_FaFx> 화요일 힘빠집니다..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_FaFx> 월요일은 그렇다 쳐도. 하지만. 내일만 넘기면! 하는 마음으로 살고 있죠.ㅎ
<autowiz2015> 수요일 넘어가면 좀 편해지지요 보통
<samahui> 목요일이 가장 희망적이예요. 내일만지나면 이틀쉰다
<samahui> 오히려 금요일 당일은 왜 이리 안끝나냐 시간아 흘러라~ 이러면서 좀 조바심나죠 ㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2013-11-12
<razGon_FaFx> 아.. 지금 이시간이 가장 힘들어요.
<autowiz2015> 하이요.
<pete_> 좋은 아침입니다!
<pete_> 혹시 리눅스기반 웹서버 다루시는분 계신가요?
<pete_> 집에서 굴러다니는 놋북 우분투 12.04 서버 설치하고 네트워크까지
<pete_> 설정 다했는데
<pete_> 아파치랑 톰캣 설정에 대해서 궁금한게 있어 여쭤보려 합니다.
<pete_> 혹시 있으시다면 간단하게만 여쭤볼께요!
<lexlove>  http://lexlove.egloos.com/10514484  간단한 설명이에요.
<lexlove> http://lexlove.egloos.com/10514484
<pete_> 업무때문에 잠시 나갔다 오겠습니다!
<pete_> 아!
<pete_> 그리고 알려주신 링크 정말 감사합니다.
<pete_> 제가 궁금해 하는거랑은 좀 틀리지만
<pete_> 아무튼 다시 돌아와서 말씀드리겠습니다.
<pete_> ㅠ
<lexlove> 도움이 되셨나요?
<samahui> 윈도우 업데이트를 어베스트께서 막으시는군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 리눅스PC쓰는게 여러모로 화딱지 날 일도 없고 좋다는걸 다시한번 인식시켜주는군요
<ahoops_> http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=shm&sid1=105&oid=038&aid=0002437904
<ahoops_> 미래부는 이를 위해 지난 6월 한국데이터베이스진흥원과 함께 빅데이터 전문가 양성 과정인 '빅데이터 아카데미'를 출범시켰다. 빅데이터 전용 강의장과 프로젝트 실습 인프라스트럭처를 구축하고 총 2개월 과정으로 교육ㆍ프로젝트ㆍ현장연수 등을 통해 약 200명 규모 빅데이터 실무 전문가를 양성하는 과정이다.
<ahoops_> 한국가서 2개월다니면 전문가가 될수있군요.
<ahoops_> 역시 한국이 좋아요 ㅠ
<samahui> 게임도 중독이라며 개발자의 희망도 죽여주는데... 저것도 그렇게 키워서 200명규모 전문가에게 세금 걷을 계획인거죠
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 날씨가 춥다고 난방을 좀 과하게 했더니 이번에는 뜨끈해서 땀이 조금 나는 기분이네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ahoops_> 전 어제밤에 전기도 없고해서 비행기못뜬 관광객들이랑 맥주를 너무 마셔서 머리가 깨질것같아요.
<ahoops_> 5박왔는데 10박째임 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 라면하나 먹구 전기찾으러 나가야겠군요. 인생이 왜이러냐 대체!
<razGon_FaFx> ahoops_: 추천할 아이템이 있네요. http://bit.ly/1j0E7Hq
<ahoops_> razGon_FaFx: 가스는있어요 ㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> 아! 그렇군요.
<ahoops_> 냉장고 김치빼고 다버렸구요.
<razGon_FaFx> ㅠ.ㅠ
<ahoops_> 쉰김치에 먹고살어야죠뭐 ㅠ
<razGon_FaFx> 솔직히 자취 몇년동안 경험인데. 김치는 보관음식으로는 별루 입니다.
<razGon_FaFx> 단무지가 가장 좋더군요.
<razGon_FaFx> 냉장고가 있다면 정말 좋은 녀석이긴 한데 말이죠.
<samahui> 섬에 따라서 피해차이가 큰가 보네요
<samahui> 아침 뉴스를 봤는데 진짜 심하더군요. 전봇대도 굴러다니고 ahoops님이 말씀하신 숲도 다 나무나 풀이 누워있고 공항도 망가지고
<samahui> 등등등
<samahui> 점심 먹고 올께요
<samahui> 점심 식사들 즐겁고 맛있게 하세요~
<Work^Seony> 휴일인데 또 공부하러... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아 오늘은 계시는군요 'ㅅ'+
<DarkCircle> 혹시 맥미니(or 데탑) Maverick에서 화면깜빡이는거
<DarkCircle> 어떻게 안되나 싶어서 (...)
<DarkCircle> 여쭤보았습니다. ㄱ-
<Work^Seony> 어떻게 깜빡이는데요?
<DarkCircle> 가끔 검은 화면이 됐다가 2~3초후에 화면이 나와요
<DarkCircle> 디스플레이 싱크맞추는것처럼.
<DarkCircle> 그게 업그레이드를 해서 그런거다 해서 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 아얘 머신을 엎어버리고 파티션을 싹 포맷한다음에 새로 설치해보려고 하거든요 .
<Work^Seony> 음... 저는 아무렇지 않거든요.  아마 다른문제가 아닐까 싶네요
<DarkCircle> 근데 일단 지금은 매버릭이 설치된 상황인데
<DarkCircle> 2010 mid형 이전 맥미니에서 만약에 하드를 포맷하고 설치한다고 하면
<DarkCircle> 설치 이미지는 내부에 있는건가요? 아니면 CD로 직접 가져와서 설치해야 하는건가요?
<DarkCircle> CD는 현재 매버릭은 없는지라 이거 만약 설치해야 되는거라면 구해야 되는데 ㄱ-
<Work^Seony> 음...
<Work^Seony> 다운받은 이미지 혹시 지우셨어요?
<DarkCircle> 스노 레오파드 시디는 있어요. 근데 이걸 넣고 돌리면 또 업글하는 모양새가 (...)
<DarkCircle> 다운받은 이미지요?
<Work^Seony> 네.  일단 앱스토어 가시면 매버릭스 클릭하시면 다운로드를 할 수 있거든요
<DarkCircle> 네 다운로드는 했는데 설치하고 보니까 ..
<DarkCircle> 흠 이게 어디갔는지 보이지가 않네요
<DarkCircle> 알아서 지워지나 -ㅅ-;
<Work^Seony> 그럼 애플리케이션 폴어데 매버릭스 아이콘이 있을텐데, 그거 콘텐츠를 열면 dmg 이미지가 나와요
<Work^Seony> 설치하고나면 지울 거에요
<DarkCircle> 헐 그렇군요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 그 dmg이미지가 업그레이드 용인지 아니면 새로설치 공용인지가 파악이 안된 상태라 'ㅅ';;
<DarkCircle> 스노우 레오파드에서 업그레이드한 모양새거든요
<Work^Seony> 둘다 가능할 거에요
<Work^Seony> 왜냐면 무료로 풀린거라, 업글이든 새로설치든 의미가 없는거죠
<DarkCircle> 그렇군요 -_- 흠 ..
<DarkCircle> SuperDrive에서 DVD 구울 수 있는거죠?
<DarkCircle> 거기다가 이미지 구워야겠네요 -_-
<Work^Seony> 그거 ㄴ아마 안될껄요.
<Work^Seony> 용량이 8기가쯤 되니까 듀얼레이어가 있어야할텐데,
<Work^Seony> 그냥 USB로 하셔야할 거에요
<DarkCircle> USB라 ... USB면 ...
<DarkCircle> 아 USB는 가지고 있는게 있네요
<DarkCircle> 근데 이거 USB를 부팅가능하게 만들면 흠 -_-;
<samahui> 점심을 거하게 먹느라 점심 시간을 다 보내버렸군요
<samahui> 흠
<samahui> 졸음이 슬슬 몰려드는군요
<pete_> 안녕하세요?
<pete_> 다시 돌아왔습니다.
<pete_> ㅠ
<pete_> DDNS 정말 신기하네요.
<autowiz2015> 아는 동생이
<pete_> 집에 공유기에 컴퓨터 두대가 무선으로 연결되어 있는데,
<pete_> 회사에서 포트 잘 맞춰서 하니 다 연결되네요.. +_+
<autowiz2015> 리눅스에 apm 설치하고 톰캣 설치해주는데 얼마 받아야 하냐고 물어보는데
<pete_> @autowiz 헉
<autowiz2015> 저도 회사만 있어봤지 가격은 잘 몰라서 말을 못해줬는데 얼마정도가 적당하다고들 생각하시는지요?
<pete_> 잘 모르겠네요...ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 딱 한대면, 한 10만원 받으세요 ㅎㅎ
<pete_> 좋은 알바네요.
<pete_> 열심히 배우겠습니다.
<pete_> =.=
<autowiz2015> 딱한대이긴 한데
<autowiz2015> 원래 그 동생이 웹 개발자라 계약한 업체에서 서버 세팅도 해달래서
<pete_> 원래 서버세팅은
<autowiz2015> 같이 해주는거라는데 그놈은 한 60 생각하고 있던데요 ㅋㅋ
<pete_> 시스템 엔지니어가 하는건가요?
<pete_> 헉
<pete_> 60만운
<pete_> 원
<Work^Seony> autowiz2015, 그런 경우는 유지보수가 포함되어있거나, 일정기간 A/S 요구하는거 아니에요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz2015> 뭐 알아서 하겠지요 . 웹개발이 생각보다 비싼경우도 많아서
<autowiz2015> 그냥 끼워팔기식으로 같이 갈거 같은데요. ㅎㅎ
<pete_> 웹개발도 하도급이 워낙 다단계라서 싸게 보이는데,
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 그게 개인적인 친분으로 그냥 해주는데 60만원 주는건 아닌거네요
<pete_> 원래 1차 발주는 돈 많이 나올꺼예요.
<samahui> 제가 서버 구축하고 웹페이지 제작까지 아는 사람 그냥 좋은 마음으로 해줬다가
<samahui> 그사람이 그래도 미안하니까 회사에서 나온돈 그냥 받으라며 200만원 쥐어주더군요
<samahui> 그래서 아니 이럴꺼 없는데 하며 테스트까지 다해주고 나서....
<samahui> 벌써 3년전 일인데 아직까지 AS해주고 있습니다 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 친한 사람이면 그냥 해주고 대신 AS는 알아서 하라고 확실히 해놓으시는게.. .
<samahui> 60을 받건 얼마를 받건 받았으면 AS라는 함정이...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 경험해보셔야할걸 하셨네요.  그래서 원래 아는 사람 일은 안해주는게 좋죠...
<samahui> 네 맞아요 절대로 일은 아는사람이라는 친분으로 하면 안되는거죠
<autowiz2015> 그럴 수 도 있겠네요
<autowiz2015> 제 주위는 뭔가 해주면 다들 너무 당연하다는듯이 받아드셔서 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 당연하다는듯이 받는건 좋은데 AS끝없는건 둘째치고... 성능 떨어졌다고 5~6년전 만들어준 컴 고쳐달라고 하면 당최 어떻게 하라는 건지... 그래서 친인척의 컵조립부탁은 절대로 안해주죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz2015> 새로 사다 드리면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전산전공에 전기전자부전공 그리고 IT관련 연구소재직이... 친인척에게는 컵조립 부탁대상! 이라는 낙인이 되더군요
<autowiz2015> 저도 저희 친척 컴 조립 꽤 많이했습니다. ㅋㅋ 할때마다 이게 이게 아닌데 싶기도 하고 그렇더라구요.
<autowiz2015> 저도 전기전자공학부 인데 우연인데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 누구 컴 산다고 하면 꼭 한번씩 물어보고 부탁하고... 나중에 AS... 가장 무서운건 위에 말했지만 수년이 흐른 후 컴 새로 사야할 때인데 느려졌으니 고쳐달라는 겁니다. 결국 저보고 새로 사놓으라는 눈치로밖에는 안보여요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<pete_> 무서운거군요.
<pete_> 저는 그냥 조용히 웹서핑이 전공이라고 하겠습니다.
<pete_> =.=
<pete_> 푸흐흐
<samahui> 그냥 철학 전공이라고 하세요 ㅋ
<samahui> 퇴근 시간이 되었군요
<samahui> 저녁 먹고 올께요~
<ahoops_> 검나드세요~
<pete_> 다들 떠나가시는군요.
<pete_> 전 저녁먹고 와서 연장전 뜁니다.
<pete_> 엉엉엉
<samahui> 좋은 아침 입니다
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_FaFx> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요? 윈도우 업데이트로 재접할께요. 환자 한분 보구요.
<Work^Seony> 풋볼매니저 2014 리눅스판이, 와인으로 하는게 아니라 스팀에서 정식으로 내놓은건가보네요
<autowiz2015> 오옷
<Work^Seony> autowiz2015, http://www.webupd8.org/2013/10/football-manager-2014-released.html
<autowiz2015> 게임도 좀 많이 나오면 좋겠어요 리눅으로 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데, 가격이 좀 쎄네요
<Work^Seony> 일단 스팀처럼 개념있는 회사가 리눅스를 잡았으니, 앞으로 계속 나올거에요
<samahui> 스팀게임은 바로 사면 비싸지만 조만간 할인행사 들어갈꺼예요
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 스팀으로 나오는 게임 좀 더 늘어나면 진짜 윈도우 확 버리고 가버릴까 싶어요. 아직 윈도우 쓰는 이유는 VS랑 파워포인트 그리고 게임 뿐이네요
<razGon_FaFx> samahui: 우리나라는 윈도우 못버려요.
<razGon_FaFx> 액티브X와 공인인증서라는 쌍두마차가 있는 이상 말이죠.
<samahui> 아뇨 제가 버릴꺼라고요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-11-13
<samahui> 전 이미 데탑 한대 빼고는 다 리눅스입니다 아니면 맥 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 파워포인트는 킹소프트 오피스로 대체가 가능하고, VS는 버박으로... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> leadwerks 같은 리눅스용 게임 개발툴도 나왔으니
<samahui> 앞으로가 기대되네요
<razGon_FaFx> 킹소프트 오피스는 안드로이드 것 아닌가요?
<razGon_FaFx> 저도 솔직히 진료 프로그램만 아니면 리눅스로 옮기고 싶어요. 이렇게 보안이 좋은 운영체제가 없는데 말이죠.
<razGon_FaFx> 화나네요.
<razGon_FaFx> http://bit.ly/18pSz72
<Work^Seony> 킹소프트는 윈도우/리눅스/안드로이드용으로 나옵니다
<razGon_FaFx> 오웅!! 구글이 인수한 회사가 헛짓은 아니군요.
<razGon_FaFx> ahoops_: 밤새 그간 안녕하셨는지요?
<Work^Seony> 킹소프트를 구글이 인수했어요?
<razGon_FaFx> 그런것으로 알고 잇습니다만....
<Work^Seony> 그럴리가 없을텐데요.  킹소프트 오피스는 바람직하게 만들어진 프로그램이 아니거든요
<Work^Seony> 개인사용자에게는 무료이긴 해도, MS오피스를 훔쳐서 만들다시피한거에요.  그래서 호환성이 그렇게 좋은거거든요
<razGon_FaFx> 잘못알고 있었군요. ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_FaFx> 이래서 찌라시는...
<razGon_FaFx> DarkCircle: 오웅.. 농구선수!!
<razGon_FaFx> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_FaFx> 환자도 없고 좋네요. 오늘은 쉬어야지..ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 환자 없어요?
<samahui> 여유롭게 보내실 수 있겠군요
<samahui> 전 일이 많아요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 가끔씩 여기 들여다보면 이상하게 저 바쁠때는 글이 쭉쭉~ 올라오고 저 한가해지면 조용한거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 다시 일하러~ 슝
<razGon_FaFx> 요즘 환자가 뜸한데. 오늘은 정말 심하네요.
<Work^Seony> 일하실 때 다른 사람들은 논다는 증거! ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 체념중입니다. 이게 2주일되니 마음을 내려 놓게 되더군요.
<Work^Seony> NAS 하나 사볼려고 알아보는데, 랜포트 2개 달린건 일단 최하 $300부터 시작하는군요
<Work^Seony> 와이프 반지도 하나 사줘야하고...
<Work^Seony> 돈 들어갈 데가...
<razGon_FaFx> Work^Seony: 사양 낮은 서버 구축하세요. 능력되시잖아요? 하긴 하루종일 요리한 주방장에게 다시 집에서 요리하라고 하면 좀 그러겠죠?
<Work^Seony> razGon_FaFx, 전기세 좀 줄여볼려구요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> razGon_FaFx: 잘잤습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 안녕들하십니까.
<ahoops_> 다들 전기좀 아껴쓰시고계시는지요.
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 안녕하세요.  큰일 없으셨죠?
<ahoops_> 밧데리는 소중한겁니다..
<ahoops_> 별일없어요..벽돌집에 살자나요.
<razGon_FaFx> razGon_FaFx: 솔직히 아톰급은 아니여도 인텔의 i3급만되도 괜찮지 않나요?
<razGon_FaFx> 샌디나 아이비 정도만되도 괜찮을거 같은데요.
<Work^Seony> 데탑을 누개 놔야할 것 같아서요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 두개
<Work^Seony> 가정집에서 쓰는 것치고는 좀 오버해서 쓰는거긴 한데, 아무래도 직장에서 쓰는 환경을 집에도 좀 대충 비슷하게 꾸며놓고 싶어서요
<Work^Seony> 솔직히 그것들이 하나도 필요없긴 하거든요 ㅋㅋ  본딩이나 방화벽이라던가 하는게, 그냥 조금 불편할뿐 없어도 되긴 하는데...
<Work^Seony> 집에서도 써봐야, 사무실에서도 위급한 상황에 쉽게 대처할 수 있을 것 같기도 하고..
<Work^Seony> 일단 집에서 노는 라즈베리파이랑 큐비보드는 각각 개발서버랑 토렌트 머신으로 전환하고,
<razGon_FaFx> 역시 그렇군요.
<Work^Seony> 데탑은 방화벽으로 돌리고,
<Work^Seony> 나스를 하나 사서 그걸 파일서버로 돌리던가 해야겠어요
<razGon_FaFx> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 방화벽 쓰면, 딴건 둘째치고 네트워크 사용에 대한 자료를 볼 수 있어서 좋거든요
<Work^Seony> DHCP 관리하는거랑..
<Work^Seony> 누가 어느 사이트에 접속했는지, 얼마나 데이터를 쓰는지.. ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 그런부분을 좋아라하시는군요.
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 네.  이런거 보면 천성 시스템 관리자가 적성에 맞나봐요
<Work^Seony> 모니터링툴 만드는 것도 무쟈게 재밌거든요
<ahoops_> 간단하면서도 바로 결과값 나오고요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네.  물론 그런걸 맨날 들여다보는건 아닌데요, 어느날 생각났을 때 한번 보면 그동안 누적된 데이터가 쭉 나오는게 재밌어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> razGon_FaFx, 병원 내에 방화벽 설치하시고 한달 후에 통계 보시면... 어쩌면 아주 흥미로우실 수도 있을 거에요 ㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> Work^Seony: 의외로 많이 공격받나요? 지금 제 홈서버도 공격많이 받는거 같아요.
<razGon_FaFx> 쓰레드라는 뜻은 멀티태스킹에 대한 내용입니까?
<Work^Seony> razGon_FaFx, 공격받는 것보다는요, 집에 사는 사람들이 어딜 들락날락하는지 보는게 재밌는거죠 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> 아.. 감시...ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 네.  쓰레드는 멀티태스킹 비스무리한 개념이에요.
<samahui> 회사 내부 감시도 재미있습니다
<samahui> 여직원이 야동을 받는다던지
<Work^Seony> samahui, 여직원의 야동 다운로드 ㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> razGon_FaFx, 저걸 말씀드리는 거에요 ㅋㅋ'
<razGon_FaFx> 야구동영상?
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 하하하하
<razGon_FaFx> 이전 간호사 둘이 기아 타이거즈 광팬
<samahui> 그냥 그런거 좋아라만 하면 괜찮은데
<samahui> 직원끼리 돌려본다고 내부 메일로 올려놓으면
<samahui> 그 1기가짜리 파일하나 때문에 전체 메일서버가 버버버버벅
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 그렇다고 대놓고 말하기도 민망하고 해서
<samahui> 그냥 메일로 1기가 넘는 파일 보내지 마시고 큰파일이면 FTP쓰라고 해도... 경리나 비서면 잘 모른다고 그냥 지들맘대로 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 그냥, "뭘 보내길래 1기가씩 되냐.  앞으로는 그러지마라" 하심 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 누가 받는지 말은 못하지만 아무튼 비서들은 오피스나 쓰고 메일 확인하고 보내고 하니 잘 모르더군요
<samahui> 그래서 가르쳐줬죠 웹으로 공유하는 법 같은거
<samahui> 그런데... 하드에 야동이 20기가
<samahui> ㅡ.,ㅡ
<razGon_FaFx> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 아무튼 그런일이 종종 있어요 ㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> 교육용아닐까요?
<samahui> 그렇케쬬
<samahui> ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그렇다고 생각해야겠죠 ㅋ
<samahui> 차마 다른 생각을 할 수 없어요
<samahui> 그럼 그 여직운 얼굴을 보기 힘들어서 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 나름 트라우마가 생기는군요
<samahui> 그러게요
<samahui> 얼굴보기 뜨끈해요
<samahui> 우리팀이 아니라서 다행이죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 그런 일이 좀 더 자주 일어나야, 평안한 마음을 유지하실 수 있겠네요
<samahui> ㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> ggg
<razGon_FaFx> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 혹시 아이패드 에어 구매하신분 있으세요?
<samahui> 야동은 그래도 어쩌다 받으니 괜찮은데 새로 들어온 디자이너 아가쒸가 맨날 토렌트로 애니 다운받는거 걸어놓는건 좀 승질나더군요
<razGon_FaFx> 무게감이 어떤지 여쭙고 싶은데.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 구입할까 했는데, 미니가 공짜로 생기는 바람에...
<Work^Seony> samahui, 그건 차라리 대놓고 말할 수 있겠네요
<razGon_FaFx> ahoops_: 웰컴!@
<samahui> 에어는 아직 구입 안했습니다만 미니 새로 나온건 노리고 있습니다
<samahui> 네 그런건 대놓고 말합니다
<samahui> 적당히 받으라고
<Work^Seony> razGon_FaFx, 얇은건 확실한데, 무게는 큰 차이 없는거 같아요
<samahui> 그리고... 다 받아서 보고 재미있으면 넘기라고
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 무게도 가볍기는 하다고 하는데 솔직히 몇백그램차이를 어찌 느낄지 모르겠네요
<samahui> 전 차라리 고해상도에 성능도 좋아진 미니로 가려고요
<samahui> 이번에는 그냥 정발 기다리고 있습니다
<samahui> 구매대행이나 출장가는놈에게 부탁하는것도 한두번이지 귀찮더군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 제가 출장갈일 있으면 사올텐디 출장이 싫어서 그것도 별로 안땡겨요
<samahui> 오늘 아침에 심하게 춥다 했더니 영하 찍었었군요... -0.9도 ㅋ
<samahui> 강원도는 -9도 ... 스키장 열릴만 하네요
<Work^Seony> 헐...
<Work^Seony> 무쟈게 추운 날씨군요
<samahui> 근데 해뜨고 낮되면서 점점 다뜻해 지고 있어요
<samahui> 이제 겨울이죠
<razGon_FaFx> razGon_FaFx: 아이패드2 사용하다가 3,4들어보니 무겁더라구요.
<razGon_FaFx> 미니는 사용하고 싶은데. 의학용책이 A4규격보다 커서 그보다 작으면 독서하기 힘들더군요.
<samahui> 그럼 에어도 괜찮을거 같은데 뉴아이패드 있으시지 않나요?
<samahui> 그럼 무리해서 바꿀 정도는 아닌거 같아요 다만
<samahui> 성능은 확실히 좋아졌을거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 네... 각종 잡지에서도 "혁신은 없다"라고는 해도, 성능 좋다는 말은 있더라구요
<razGon_FaFx> 아이패드2입니다
<samahui> ios땜시라도 바꾸면 느낌은 확 좋아질듯해요
<samahui> 전 큰 화면은 필요 없어서 그냥 미니로 가려고요
<samahui> 신형미니로 가고 나머지 패드들은 다 처분해 버려야죠
<samahui> 어느순간 보니까 핸드폰도 너무 많고 패드도 너무 많은데 결국 한두개만 쓰더군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 능력만 되면, 라즈베리파이에 큰 디스플레이만 붙이면 USB 전원으로 쓸 수 있는 패드 하나 만들겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 라즈베리파이는 아트릭스독 구형과 붙이는게 가장 쓸만하더군요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 제것이 이상한건지, 라즈베리 파이에 있는 웹브라우저 띄워서 구글 검색만 해도 얼마나 버벅대는지 도저히 쓸 수가 없더라구요
<razGon_FaFx> 저는 아이패드2는 아이들에게 가는 거죠.
<samahui> 라즈베리파이 웹브라우져를 뭐쓰시는지 몰라도 버벅이는거 맞아요
<Work^Seony> 걍 거기 기본으로 있는 브라우저에요
<samahui> 미도리인가
<samahui> 그놈이군요
<Work^Seony> 네
<samahui> 느려요 ㅋ ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 도저히 쓸 수 없을 정도인데, 대체 다른 분들은 라즈베리갖고 뭘 하시길래 잘들 쓰시는지 궁금하더라구요
<samahui> 전 진짜 동영상 보는거 아니면
<Work^Seony> 라즈베리에다 그냥 서버 설치해서 웹사이트 개발용으로나 써야겠더라구요..
<samahui> 보통 파이썬 개발에만 쓰고 있어요
<Work^Seony> 음... 딱이네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그리고 그렇게 만들어서 rc나 캠 제어정도 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 프로그래밍...
<razGon_FaFx> 이번에 타이젠 나왔는데. HTML5는 이제 대세인거 같더군요.
<samahui> 딱 그용도지 그이상도 이하도 아니예요 ㅋ ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 iOS용 파이썬 인터프리터 많더라구요
<Work^Seony> 파이썬 뿐만 아니라 PHP도 있고, 뭔 C++도 있던데요
<Work^Seony> 아이폰에 PythonMath라는걸 깔았는데, 거기에 심지어 RE 모듈까지! ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 파이썬 짱입니다 쓸수로 느껴지죠 ㅋ
<samahui> 다른 언어와 연동해서 쓰기에도 좋고
<Work^Seony> re, sys, os 등등 왠만한건 다 있더라구요
<razGon_FaFx> 크롬에도 있지 않나요?
<samahui> 가볍고 직관적이라 맘에 들어요
<samahui> 근데 문제는 라즈베리파이를 더이상 안쓰게 되었습니다
<Work^Seony> 저는, 파이썬 문법이... 들여쓰기 칼같이 지키는게 딱 제 스타일이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> rc 제작 작업도 접어서 쉬고 있고
<Work^Seony> razGon_FaFx, 크롬에라뇨?
<razGon_FaFx> 나중에 그리되겠군요. 한국어.영어. 파이썬.
<samahui> 다른 모든 개발 환경은 노트북들이 대체해서
<razGon_FaFx> 크롬에도 파이썬 모듈이 있더라구요.
<samahui> 라즈베리 놀고있어요 심지어 동영상도... 구글티비 달았더니
<samahui> 자체적으로 되서 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 아... 파이썬이 크롬에도 있냐고 말씀하신거군요..
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 예.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 파이썬이야 요즘 뭐 없는데가 없는거 같은데요
<razGon_FaFx> 어디든지 기어들어가 있는 거 같습니다.
<razGon_FaFx> 웹은 HTML5이고 프로그래밍은 파이썬 이 대세려나요?
<samahui> 안드로이드도 그렇고 앞으로 파이썬과 html5는 갈수록 많이 쓰일거예요
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에, 파이썬 창시자인 귀도가, HR한테 파이썬 프로그래머 취업제안 이메일 받은거 아세요?
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 이딴메일 보내지 말라면서...
<Work^Seony> "당신의 파이썬 개발 경력이 꽤 인상적"이라면서, 자기 클라이언트 중 하나가 파이썬 프로그래머를 최대한 빨리 고용하고 싶은데 생각있냐면서... ㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 취업해줘야죠 ㅋ  ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> https://plus.google.com/115212051037621986145/posts/R8jEVrobbRj
<Work^Seony> 여기에 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 귀도라고 해서 아시아계인가? 햇습니다.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 파이썬 창시자는 네덜란드 사람이에요
<Work^Seony> 크리스마스 연휴 기간에 집에서 놀면서 할 일이 없어서 만들었다는 무시무시한 소문이... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 예 알고 있습니다. 제가 잘못 알았나했어요. 어감이.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 헐... 천재네요.ㅎ
<samahui> 잼있네요 ㅋ
<samahui> 진짜 응하고 찾아가서 인터뷰했으면 더 재미있었을듯 ... ㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&oid=353&aid=0000016663&sid1=001
<razGon_FaFx> 페이스북에도 나와 있는 것이지만, #2.부분 보면 제3외국어의 등장일듯 해요.
<Work^Seony> 재하청은 진짜 문제긴 문제죠...
<razGon_FaFx> 우리나라는 대기업으로 움직이는 구조라서요. 오죽하면 복지부가 개원의들을 하청업자 다루듯이 할까요?
<samahui> 재하청 문제죠
<razGon_FaFx> 우리아이들에게 파이썬 갈켜주기 좀그러겠죠? 물어보니 스크래치라고 있다고 하더군요.
<samahui> 제가 아는 곳은 고용인은 50여명 되는데 회사에 10여명도 남아있지않습니다
<samahui> 다들 하청으로 파견나가서
<razGon_FaFx> 초1부터 알려주는 거면 빠른건데. 제가 베이직을 배운게 초2때니 뭐 그저그렇군요.
<razGon_FaFx> 헉.
<Work^Seony> razGon_FaFx, 파이썬이 아이들한테는 좋다고 생각하는 1인입니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 이건 문제네요.
<razGon_FaFx> 일단은 영어부터 갈켜야.
<razGon_FaFx> 한국어-영어-파이썬 테크를.ㅎ
<samahui> 회사 옮겨가는데 직원들 전부 들어 갈 수 없는 건물로 가더군요. 그래도 괜찮다고 왜냐 다 파견나가있고 일끝나면 다시 파견나가기 때문에 회사에 자리가 없어도 된다고 ...
<autowiz2015> 간만에 빡시게 바쁘네요
<razGon_FaFx> ㅎㄷㄷ
<autowiz2015> irc 볼 시간이 없는 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_FaFx> 저는 핑핑 놀고 있습니다. ㅎ
<samahui> 파이썬은 진짜 제2 외국어처럼 배우게 해도 괜찮을거 같아요
<autowiz2015> 스크롤은 자꾸만 올라가고 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 일 열시미 하세요 저도 일 좀 하고 와야 겠네요
<samahui> 자꾸 일하다 말고 슬쩍 채팅창 들여보다 끌려들어오곤해서 진도가 안나가요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그럼 수고하세요~~ ^^
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 수고하세요
<razGon_FaFx> samahui: 수고하세요.ㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 저도 오늘 공부모임 공부해야 겠습니다. ㅎ
<Work^Seony> razGon_FaFx, 자녀들에게 컴퓨터를 전공시킬거면 꼭 미국에서 시키세요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 올간만에 예습ㄴ이네요.
<razGon_FaFx> 영어갈켜주고 파이썬 갈켜주면 미국을 보내야죠.
<razGon_FaFx> 물론 잘하면요.
<Work^Seony> 정말 여기서 이공계의 대우는 차원이 달라요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 아니면 미국으로 파견근무도 괜찮지 않을까요?
<Work^Seony> 괜찮긴한데, 기회잡기가 좀 어렵지 않을까 싶네요
<razGon_FaFx> 역시 미국에서 학교 나오게 해야겠네요.
<razGon_FaFx> 하와이로 보내보도록 할께요.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ  대신, 기러기 아빠 되지 마시고, 나이 먹어서 보내세요.
<razGon_FaFx> 세너제이는 좀 그래서.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 어릴 때 오면 애들 공부 안해요
<razGon_FaFx> 옙. 20대쯤이나.ㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> 애들 한 10대 중후반에 보내려구요. 어학연수로.
<Work^Seony> 대신, 공부에 욕심이 있는 아이가 어릴 때 오면 더없이 좋긴 한데,
<Work^Seony> 여기 분위기가 워낙 자유롭다보니, 강제하는 사람이 없어서 자연스럽게 공부를 안하거든요
<razGon_FaFx> 그러기는 힘들듯요. 제가 좀 그래요.
<razGon_FaFx> 친구들이 저보고 사이드의 달인이라고 하더군요.
<Work^Seony> 무슨 사이드요? ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 무사히 피난왔습니다.
<razGon_FaFx> 의학공부하면서 컴터는 어느정도 그런다고 프로는 아니지만, 이쪽 아마에서는 어느 수준되는 정도고요.
<razGon_FaFx> 이런저런 지식이 조금씩.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 고생하셨습니다.  요즘 한국에서 필리핀 뉴스 맨날 나오는거 같더라구요
<razGon_FaFx> 근데 의료는 그냥저냥
<Work^Seony> razGon_FaFx, 아... 의학계에서 컴퓨터 준전문인!!! ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 모닝수다부터;;
<razGon_FaFx> 그런 의미보다는 ㅎ 의학쪽도 그런쪽이라서요.ㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> conventional medicine이 아닙니다.
<Work^Seony> 그럼... Traditional? gg
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> IMS라는 것을 기반으로 하는 PAIN clinic을 운영하지만, 기본질환은 물론 보구요.
<Work^Seony> 아... 그말이 그말이구나 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 그렇다고 잘알려진 통증클리닉이 아닌 영양학적인 방법에서의 접근도 하니. 비주류죠.
<razGon_FaFx> 컴도 리눅스 하는 점이라면.ㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 사이드죠..ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그래도 그 리눅스 지식이 업무에 도움은 되긴 하니까 좋은거죠 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 웹사이트 프록시 서버가 사람 여럿 고생시키는군요.  잠시 디버깅하러..
<razGon_FaFx> 의료쪽은 철저히 윈도우중심입니다.
<Work^Seony> 그렇겠죠.  사실 대부분의 소비자용 OS가 윈도우 중심이니깐요...
<Work^Seony> 개인적인 의견이지만, 리눅스보다는 네트워킹에 대한 공부를 하시면 실제 병원운영에 더 많은 도움이 되실 거에요
<razGon_FaFx> 네트워킹 공부를 할정도라면 프로를 고용하겠죠. 물론 기본소양공부를 하는 것은 괜찮지만요.
<razGon_FaFx> 리눅스를 공부하게 되는 것도 홈서버 운영을 위해서 이죠. 옛날과 달리 X윈도우체제로 되면서 관리하기가 쉽더군요.
<Work^Seony> 혹시 리눅스 쓰시면서 영한사전 프로그램 쓰세요?
<razGon_FaFx> 아니요. 검색은 하죠. ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 음... 영한사전 프로그램 좀 써볼까 하는데,
<Work^Seony> 뭐가 좋은지 모르겠네요.
<razGon_FaFx> 그냥 저는 네이버나 네이트 영한 사전씁니다.
<Work^Seony> 그냥 네이버 사전 써야겠군요.  이게 매번 단어 찾을 때마다 웹브라우저 띄우는게 일이라..
<samahui> 점심 맛나게 드세요~~
<razGon_FaFx> 점심 먹고 왔습니다. ㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 소양 국밥.
<razGon_FaFx> 오늘은 진짜 환자 없네요
<samahui> 퇴근 시간이 다가오는군요
<samahui> 하지만 전 일을 합니다 ㅋ
<ahoops_> Seony: 서니님.
<Seony> 넵
<ahoops_> 맥에서 어떻게 mtu값 1280이하로 설정할수있어요.
<samahui> 다들 즐거운 저녁 시간들 보내세요. 밥먹고 올께요~~~~
<ahoops_> 찾아봐도 딱히 안보이는것같아요.
<ahoops_> samahui: 맛나게드세요.
<Seony> 그거 네트워킹 설정에 있어요
<ahoops_> 1280까지가 한계던데요..
<Seony> 지금 윈도우라서 이름이 뭔지는 기억이 안나네요...
<Seony> 아 그래요?
<Seony> 그건 구글링 고고씽 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 고급찍고 들어가서 하드웨어탭에..변경하는거보면
<ahoops_> 강제적으로 1280에요. 커맨드라인도 1280이하 때리면
<ahoops_>  networksetup -getMTU "Wi-Fi"
<ahoops_> Active MTU: 1400 (Current Setting: 1400)
<ahoops_> ahoopsui-MacBook-Pro:~ ahoops$ networksetup -setMTU "Wi-Fi" 576
<ahoops_> Error - 576 is not in the valid MTU range of 1280-1500
<ahoops_> ** Error: The parameters were not valid.
<Seony> 그럼 안되는갑네요
<ahoops_> 훙.
<ahoops_> 폐쇄적이야!
<ahoops_> 강제할걸 강제해야지!!
<ahoops_> 전부 서니님탓.
<ahoops_> sudo ifconfig en0 mtu 576
<ahoops_> 일단 요렇게 때려놓고~
<ahoops_> 하드웨어 탭에 가서 mtu값 확인하니 최소값이 1280에서 576으로 변경되어지네요.
<DarkCircle> 라임챗쓰시는가보네요 -ㅅ- 이상하게 버그 있던데 ... 들락날락 귀신같음 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 안주무시고 뭐하세요?
<samahui> 전 일이 많아서 철야로 머리굴리고 있습니다 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 이상하게 밤샘 하려고 밥을 잘 챙겨먹으면 더 졸리고 집중이 안되는거 같네요. 차라리 좀 모자라게 먹는게 졸음은 훨씬 덜오고 집중도 더 잘되는거 같아요.
<Work^Seony> 헐... 이시간까지..
<samahui> 기어이 밤을 샜습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 흐... 피곤하시겠군요.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 눈이 안떠져요 ㅋ
<samahui> 잠시 자고 와야 겠네요
<samahui> 근디... 보통 프로그래밍 하다가 밤새는것보다 서류작업이 더 밤샘 자주 하는거 하세요? ㅋㅋ 보통 프로그래밍은 하다 안되면 놔버리는게 머리를 더 맑게 해줘서 완전히 밤셈해버리는 경우는 시간에 쫓기는 경우 아니면 없거든요
<samahui> 근데 서류작업은 시일 맞춰야 해서 밤새는 경우가 많다보니 하다보면 어쩔 수 없이 밤샘하게되요 ㅎㅎ;
<Work^Seony> 그래서 IT도 관리자의 영역이 필요하죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 근데, 그 관리자라는게 IT했던 사람이 해야하는데,
<samahui> 그러니까요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 문제는, IT라고는 쥐뿔도 모르는 사람이 앉아있으니까 문제죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 특히 SI사업이나 기존 프로젝트 수정하거나 유지보수하는경우 그에 맞는 서류가 아닌 말그대로 프로그램 내역을 서류화하는게 아니라 서류 양식에 개발한걸 맞춰 넣어야해서 더 어려워요 엉터리고요 ㅋ
<samahui> 오늘 하는게 딱 그런거예요. 말도 안되는 플렛폼에 맞게 개발한 내역이나 작업진행 사항등을 맞춰 넣어야해서 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 말도 안되는 내용 써나가는데 시간만 보내고 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 흐...
<samahui> 개발하던건 두시 좀 넘어서까지 밖에 안하고 서류작업만 지금까지 했어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 쓰고 프린터 뽑고 뚫어 서류철에 넣고
<samahui> 좀 쉬다 와야 겠네요 밥도 먹고 씻고 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 편히 쉬세요
<samahui> 두사람 데리고 시켜놨더니 헤메서 거진다 제가 한 기분이네요 ㅋ
<samahui> 애들 데리고 사우나 갔다가 밥먹고 들어와야죠 ㅋ
<samahui> 그럼 댕겨올께요 ~ ^^
<razGon_Cloudy> 안녕하세요?!
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-11-14
<samahui> 댕겨왔습니다. 시간이 없어서 씻고 밥먹고 바로 왔네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 좀 자고 싶은데 그럴 여유가 없군요
<samahui> 오늘도 활기찬 하루 보내세요~
<autowiz2015> 밤세 PC 가 뻤었었네요 .. 출근해보니 블루스크린 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz2015> 밤새
<razGon_Cloudy> 오늘은 의외로 바쁘네요.
<razGon_Cloudy> 시간이라는 것이 참~~ 월요일이네 수요일이네 했는데. 벌써 목요일이네요.ㅎ
<samahui> 오늘만 넘기면
<samahui> 하던 일 마무리되고
<samahui> 주말에 신나게 놀아줄 수 있겠는데요
<samahui> 주말에 비소식이 ... ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz2015> 오늘 오후에도 비 예보가 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 네 하늘이 흐릿하네요
<Haz3> 하이~
<DarkCircle> ~iH
<lexlove>  안녕하세요
<samahui> 졸려서 졸다보니 점심시간이 다되어 가는군요
<samahui> 안녕하세요~~
<samahui> 점심 맛있게들 드세요~~~
<autowiz2015> 안녕하세요...
<samahui> 넵 안녕하세요~
<autowiz2015> 혹시 mysql 4.1.22 에서 5. 대로 마이그래이션 하는데
<autowiz2015> 참고할 만한 점  아시면 조언좀 부탁드립니다.
<samahui> 글쎄요 우선 백업 은 받으실거고요?
<samahui> 백업 잘하고 기존 버젼 설정파일까지 싸그리 잘 삭제하시면 큰문제는 없을듯한데요
<samahui> 전 밤셈해서 밥 일찍먹고 조금 자고 와야 겠어요 ㅜㅜ 머리가 안돌아요 ㅋ
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<autowiz2015> 안녕하세요
<autowiz2015> 조금 오랜만에 뵙네요...
<Markers> 네 안녕하세요
<Markers> 'ㅁ'/
<Haz3> 냠냠
<Haz3> 졸립다.
<Haz3> 얼른 퇴근하고파.. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz2015> 저두요 ^__^
<autowiz2015> 어제 과음했더니 하루종일 힘이 너무 없네요
<Haz3> 퇴근 9분전~
<Haz3> 퇴근하고 회식하러.. =.=
<Haz3> 고기고기~
<Haz3> 하루종일 컴팔도 안되고..
<samahui> 퇴근을 일찍하시는군요
<Haz3> 냠냠
<samahui> 부럽네요
<samahui> 전 밤샘하고도 칼퇴근은 불가능할거 같은데요 ㅜㅜ
<Haz3> 8시 출근이에요 ^^
<samahui> 아! ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저희는 늦게 출근 일찍 퇴근인데... 부장이상되면 회의땜시 보통 8시 30쯤 출근해요 ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 출근 시간 전에 회의 잡는 사람은 나쁜사람..
<Haz3> =.=
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 근데 그게 알고보면
<samahui> 일반 직은 다 9시 출근 6시 퇴근이 맞고
<samahui> 연구소만 10시 출근이죠
<samahui> 근데 의미 있나요
<samahui> 어차피 일하다보면
<samahui> 밤샘은 일상이고 출퇴근이라는게 없는데 ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 야근해본지 오랜데. ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<Haz3> 특근도...
<samahui> 자발적으로 야근하죠 밤에 일이 잘되서 낮에 잘 놀거든요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Haz3> 요즘은 항상 5시 칼퇴..
<Haz3> 야근해도 야근비는 마눌님꺼...
<Haz3> ㅡ.ㅡ
<samahui> ㅋ
<Haz3> 걍 칼퇴하고 딸래미랑 놀다 쉬는게 좋음...
<Haz3> 2분전...
<Haz3> 뭐 사실 집보다 회사가 편하긴 함. ㅡ.ㅡ
<samahui> 조시미 잘 들어가세요
<Haz3> 애보기가 쉽지 않.. ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간 보내시고요
<Haz3> ㅎㅎ네
<Haz3> 괴기괴기~
<razGon_Cloudy> 저는 두번 출근합니다. 의원으로 출근, 집으로 출근.
<razGon_Cloudy> 환자보고, 애들보고.
<razGon_Cloudy> 주환야아. 라고 할까요?
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 퇴근 시간이 다되어 가는군요. 물론 저와는 딴나라 이야기 입니다. 얼마 전가지 칼퇴근에 맛들이고 있었는데 어쩌다 이리 되었는지 씁쓸하네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 내일은 금요일~ 이라는 단 한가지 사실을 위로가 되는군요
<lexlove> 뭐 저는 오늘 생일인데 10시 퇴근이에요.ㅠㅠ 저도 주중에 항상 야근이네요.
<lexlove> 내일도 9시 퇴근~
<samahui> lexlove님 생일 축하 드립니다
<samahui> 전 저녁 먹고 올께요 ~
<lexlove> samahui, 감사합니다.^^
<autowiz2015> 생축 드리옵니다.
<autowiz2015> 저는 연장전 시작 이네요 으음 오늘은 몇시에 끝날런지...
<lexlove> autowiz2015, 감사합니다.^^ 생일선물로 1시간 일찍 끝내고 퇴근합니다.^^
<jasonjang> 헐~ lexlove님을오랫만에 봤는데, 인사도 못했다는....ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 나중 어느 분이라도 저 대신 안부인사 전해주삼
<samahui> 퇴근합니다 ~
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁 좋은 꿈 꾸세요 ~
<samahui> 내일 뵈요~
<samahui> 좋은 아침 입니다 ^^
<samahui> 푸욱 자고 왔더니 아주 개운하네요 ㅎㅎ 그리고 오늘은 불금!!! 힘이 불끈 나는데요 ^^
<samahui> 오늘 하루 즐겁고 해피하게 보내세요 ~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-11-15
<Work^Seony> 중고물품에, 27인치 모니터랑 본체 판다는 글이 올라왔는데,
<Work^Seony> 사양이 코어 i7-3770 3.4 GHz, 램 12기가, nVidia GT630
<Work^Seony> 전부 $550에 판다는데, 이거 사야되나 말아야되나 무쟈게 고민되네요
<autowiz2015> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz2015> 싸게 나온 편이군요 . 여유만 되시면 하나 지르시는게 ^^
<Work^Seony> 많이 싼게 아니면 그냥 포기하려구요...
<Work^Seony> 컴퓨터 안사본지 너무 오래되서 가격대가 감이 잘 안오거든요
<Work^Seony> 꼭 사야될 정도의 가격은 아닌가보네요
<autowiz2015> 신품으로 보면 모니터가 30 , cpu 가 25 , ram 16 , gt630 ?
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 안사는게 낫겠네요
<autowiz2015> 보드랑 캐이스 하면 한 100만원 정도
<Work^Seony> 미디어 서버용으로 쓰는 데탑이 코어2듀오라... 가격이 싼거면 좀 바꿀까 했는데 걍 써야겠네요
<autowiz2015> 저라면 살거 같은데요 그래픽 카드가 너무 싼거긴 합니다만.
<Work^Seony> 왜냐면 저게 HP Envy H8-1417c라는 모델인데,
<Work^Seony> 나온지 1년 됐거든요
<autowiz2015> 아 조립이 아니라 완제품인가요?
<autowiz2015> 1년된 중고가 신품대비 50~60% 가격이면 고만고만 한거 같기도 하네요.
<Work^Seony> 여기는 조립이 거의 없거든요
<Work^Seony> 윈도우가 너무 비싸다보니, 조립해서 그걸 껴넣으면 오히려 더 비싸지는 경우가 있어서 대부분은 그냥 완제품을 사요
<razGon_Web> gkdldy.
<razGon_Web> 하이요
<Work^Seony> 어서오세요
<Work^Seony> razGon_Web, 혹시 플렉스 미디어 서버 아세요?
<razGon_Web> 플렉스미디어요? 들어본거 같기는 합니다만.
<Work^Seony> 윈도우/리눅스/맥/안드로이드를 모두 지원하는 XBMC 같은 프로그램인데, 상당히 괜찮더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 모바일 디바이스로 스트리밍도 되고, 다른 컴에서 웹으로 접속해서 웹브라우저를 통해서 재생도 되구요..
<Work^Seony> 저는 금방 재부팅 좀 하고오겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 우분투에서 특정 프로그램 쓰면 자꾸 튕기는 현상은 도무지 해결이 안되는군요
<Work^Seony> KDE 쓰니까 한글입력이 불편해서 못쓰겠고..
<razGon_Web> 링크가 어떻게 되죠?
<razGon_Web> ajaxplorer와 비슷한거 같습니다.cloud도 사용했는데. 둘다 만족시키진 못하는거 같아요.
<razGon_Web> ajax는 스트리밍도 하는 것 같더군요.
<Work^Seony> http://plexapp.com/
<Work^Seony> ajaxplorer가 모바일용으로 인코딩까지 해주는 거에요?
<Work^Seony> 별걸 다 하네
<Work^Seony> 일단 저는 또 그래픽카드 충돌 해결하러..
<razGon_Web> Work^Seony: 인코딩하는 것으로 알고 있습니다.
<razGon_Web> 아!! 이거 기억합니다. LG 스마트티비에서 컴에서 따올때 이거쓰더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 네.  저도 얼마 전에 발견했는데, 괜찮더라구요
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다!
<razGon_Web> 그렇군요. 리눅스 버젼은 안썻는데. 이것으로 변경하기에는 너무 많은 데이터가....
<razGon_Web> 그래도 설치 함 해봐야 겠군요.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<samahui> 수고하셨어요
<samahui> 전 점심 먹으러 갑니다. ~
<razGon_Web> 수고하셨습니다.
<ahoops_> 흑 집에 가고싶네요.
<ahoops_> 데탑이 좋았어요.
<razGon_Web> http://icbanq.com/pbloger/board_View.aspx?number=526
<razGon_Web> 이런거 해보고 싶네여.
<razGon_Web> ahoops__: 리하이요
<ahoops__> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 오랜만에 여유로운 오후군요
<samahui> 거기에 금요일이라 더 기분이 좋군요.
<samahui> 오늘은 일찍 퇴근해서 미루었던 제 시스템 백업작업도 하고 운동도 하고 그래야 겠네요
<samahui> Seony님 퇴근하셨군요. 주말 즐겁게 보내세요~
<samahui> 전 이제 주말 즐기러 갈겁니다. 오늘은 칼퇴근을 넘어서 조기 퇴근을 하려고 생각 중 입니다. 가서 운동이나 해야겠네요.
<samahui> 일주일 내내 밤샘하다시피 했더니
<samahui> 일찍 가도 뭐라 할 이유나 급한 일이 없을거 같아요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ 얼마만의 휴식인지... 실컸 즐겨야죠
<samahui> 다들 주말 즐겁고 행복하게 보내세요~~~
<Seony> 저는 도서관 왔어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 글고보니 도서관 가본지 오래 됬군요. 주말이 운동 좀 하고 도서관 데이트라도 즐겨야 겠네요
<samahui> 찾을 자료도 있고 보고픈 책도 있는데 보통 인터넷으로 해결하다보니 도서관을 갈일이 없네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 흠 아무튼 오늘은 일찍 도망가서 농구나 실컸할겁니다 ㅋ 주말에 비소식이 있어서 아마도 오늘 안하면 주말내내 못할 확율이 높아요
<Seony> 즐거운 주말 되세요
<samahui> 네 즐거운 주말 되세요 ^^
<samahui> 도망갈 생각이 두근두근 한데... 좀 처럼 기회가 없네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 기회가 왔습니다 ㅋ 외근핑게로 그대로 가버려야 겠네요
<samahui> 즐거운 주말들 되세요 ^^
<samahui> 저 갑니다~~~~
<pete__> 불금 잘 보내고 계신가요?
<pete__> =)
<pete__> 한가지만 여쭤볼께요
<pete__> 우분투 서버에 아파치 톰캣을 설치했는데
<pete__> 보통 기본은
<pete__> 1. apache2, tomcat6 가 따로 설치되잖아요.
<pete__> 그런데
<pete__> 2. apache-tomcat이렇게되서 wget으로 설치된 녀석과는
<pete__> 어떤 차이가 있나요?
<pete__> web서버 구축하고 있습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-11-16
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요.
<pete__> 좋은 토요일 아침입니다!!!
<pete__> 모두들 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<pete__> 리눅스 서버 구축과련 책자 하나 알아보고 있습니다.
<pete__> ㅠ
<pete__> 어제 질문드리고 잠 자느라...답변을 못받았는데,
<pete__> 보통 리눅스 서버에 apache2 와 tomcat6가 따로 설치되는거 같은데
<pete__> wget으로 apache-tomcat 7.0.XX 뭐 이렇게 다운받아 설치하는게 어케 틀린지 여쭤보려했는데
<pete__> 혹시 웹서버 구축하시는분 잘 계신가요?
<Work^Seony> apt-get으로 설치하면, 우분투 서버가 패키징 관리 시스템으로 관리를 해주구요,
<Work^Seony> wget으로 설치하시면, 패키지가 업그레이드 될 때마다 일일히 수동으로 해주셔야되요
<pete__> 넹..
<pete__> 대부분 LAM구축이라서..
<pete__> P
<Work^Seony> 제일 쉬운거죠 ㅎㅎ
<pete__> 근데 전 PHP는 못해서....=.=
<Work^Seony> 못하셔도 되요.  우리는 서버엔지니어잖아요 ㅋ
<pete__> 엔터프라이즈급에서는 PHP가 부족한 경향이 있어 이제 대부분은 자바...
<Work^Seony> 프로그래머가 서버 구축하는걸 알필요가 없듯...
<Work^Seony> PHP는, 부족한게 아니라, 완전 엉터리죠
<pete__> 서버 구축하고 이어주고 그런거 완전 재미있습니다.. =.+
<Work^Seony> 프로그래머들이 제일 많이 욕하는 언어가 PHP잖아요
<pete__> 지금 집에 돌아다니는 낡은 컴 없나 두리번 거리며 찾아다니는중..
<pete__> 완전 하이에나로 변신중입니다.
<pete__> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<pete__> 조만간 삼바서버도 한번 해볼 생각이예요.
<Work^Seony> 삼바도 쉬워요.  설정은 별거 없는데, ACL 조건이 생기면 좀 까다로워지죠...
<Work^Seony> 틈틈히 네트워킹 공부해놓으세요.
<pete__> 넹넹
<Work^Seony> 지금은 쉬운 것들 하니까 괜찮은데, 나중에 VPN이나 SNMP 설정 하시게되면 한계에 부딪치실 거에요
<pete__> 네트워크... 명심하겠습니다. =.=
<pete__> 아..vpn...
<Work^Seony> SNMP는, 특히, 남들이 만들어둔 설정을 찾아봐도 이해가 안갈 정도에요...
<pete__> 지금 저희 SK vpn망 사용하는데...
<pete__> 그런거 해주는게 시스템 엔지니어군요...
<pete__> =.=
<Work^Seony> 네.  적성에 맞으시나보네요 ㅎㅎ
<pete__> 네.
<pete__> 진짜 재미있어요.
<pete__> 사실 웹쪽은 좀 그랬는데..
<pete__> 사실 학원도 살짝 알아보고 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> VPN 설정도 사실 그 네트워크 계층별 특징도 알아야하고, IPsec이 뭔지도 알아야해서... 무쟈게 복잡합니다.
<pete__> =.=
<Work^Seony> 후니의 시스코 네트워크 인가 하는 책이 유명해요
<pete__> 오!
<Work^Seony> 쉽게 쓰여있어서, 처음에 기초 다지기에는 좋은데,
<pete__> 그책 한번 알아놨다 봐야겠네요!
<Work^Seony> 시스코 장비 위주로 설명이 되어있다보니, 중반 넘어가면 좀 어려워지죠..
<Work^Seony> 그럼 이제는 매일 터미널로 작업하시겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<pete__> 아예 듀얼붓 선택시 무조건 우분투 고고입니다.
<pete__> =/=
<pete__> =.=
<Work^Seony> 전 아예 듀얼부팅을 안쓰는데요 ㅋ
<pete__> 조만간 어머니 놋북 사드릴거같은데,
<pete__> 리눅스 깔린놈 사드릴까하다가
<pete__> 그건 아닌거 같아
<pete__> 윈도우 깔린놈사고 바로 우분투 설치할구요.
<pete__> 구글보면서 서버 설정해주고 그런게 얼마나 재미있던지..ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 일단 적성을 찾으신 것 같아서 좋네요
<Work^Seony> 완전 재밌죠? ㅋㅋ
<pete__> 네.. =.=
<pete__> 뭔가 시스템을 완성해나가는 기분이 좋아요.
<pete__> 여러 기능을 작동하게끔하는 해서 성공할때마다 기분 좋아지는...그 쾌감?
<pete__> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<pete__> 웹에대한 기술을 배울때는 이런기술이나 기능을 또 배워야하나..? 라는 생각을 했는데
<pete__> 서버는 특이하게 이게 가능하게 하도록 매달려서 계속 찾게되는 마력(?)이 있습니다.
<pete__> =.=
<pete__> 구글느님 최고
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<pete__> 책을 찾아보니
<pete__> 리눅스 서버 구축해주는 책들은
<pete__> 대부분 레드햇이네요.
<Work^Seony> 울나라에서는 아직 레드햇을 많이 쓰거든요
<pete__> 우분투가 첫 리눅스다보니, 전 우분투가 더 정이 많이 가네요.
<pete__> 일단 뇌를자극하는 레드햇  그책 한권 사야겠네요..
<pete__> 서평도 굉장히 좋은데요?
<Work^Seony> 우분투 책 아마 있을텐데요
<Work^Seony> 구조가 좀 달라서 지금 단계에서 보시면 많이 헤깔리실 거에요
<pete__> 아앗
<pete__> 그런가요?
<pete__> 아예 처음부터 레드햇을 깔껄 그랬나요...?
<pete__> ㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 근데 레드햇 쓰시면 여기서는 도움 받기가 아마 어려우실거 같아요
<pete__> ??
<Work^Seony> 저는 솔직히 레드햇 계열 안쓴지 오래되서, 잘 모르거든요
<pete__> 아하...
<pete__> 다들 우분투인가요?
<Work^Seony> 일단 디렉토리 구조가 좀 다르고, 레드햇 계열에서는 yum이라는 툴을 쓰니..
<Work^Seony> 여기는 우분투 채널이잖아요
<pete__> =.=
<pete__> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 여기 입장하시면 우분투 채널이라고 뜨잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<pete__> 그렇네요.
<pete__> 우분투 암튼 개인 PC에 쓰기도 좋은거 같아요..
<pete__> SSD에 설치해서 그런지
<pete__> 속도도 빛의 속도.
<pete__> 일단 윈도우처럼 액티브 x 그런거 깔린다고 쓰잘데 없이 안깔려서 좋구요.
<pete__> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그렇긴 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<pete__> 만일 시스템 엔지니어가 된다면...
<pete__> sisco와 관련도 높아지겠군요/
<pete__> ?
<Work^Seony> 관련이 높아진다기보단, 모르면 일을 못하죠
<Work^Seony> 서버 관리자 입장에서야, 서버 세팅하고 명령어 쓰고 하는건 누구나 다 할 줄 아는 거라고 보니깐요..
<pete__> =.= 네트워크도 그렇게 어렵다는데....;;;;
<Work^Seony> 어려워요 ㅋㅋ
<pete__> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그래서 제가 매일 도서관 가잖아요
<pete__> 대학원을 오히려 이쪽 네트워크쪽을 알아봐야하나요...?
<pete__> =.=
<Work^Seony> 네트워크만 다루는 대학원 전공은 없을껄요
<Work^Seony> 거기는 그냥 시스코 자격증을 알아보시는게 나을 거에요
<pete__> 또 하다보면 해킹관련쪽과도 연결되겠군요?
<pete__> ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 네
<Work^Seony> 근데 해킹보다는 주로 방어에 신경을 쓰게되죠.
<Work^Seony> 막는게 더 어렵다고는 해도, 공격하는건 공부해야할게 엄청나게 많을테니..
<pete__> 넹넹
<pete__> 근데 ms에서는 우분투용 익플 안만들어주겠죠?
<pete__> 안녕하세요?
<hankook> asdf
#ubuntu-ko 2013-11-17
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<pete__> 안녕하세요? 혹시 우분투 서버에 oracle 설치 하신 분 계신가요...?
<pete__> 현재 제가 막히는 부분은 display환경 설정인데..
<pete__> 구글링을 해도 종체 잘 나오지가 안네요.
<pete__> display 변수를 설정해 줄 수 있을까요?
<Seony> 설치하시려는 우분투 버전이랑 오라클 버전으로 구글링 검색해서 나오는 매뉴얼을 보고 그대로 따라하시는 쪽으로만 하셔야할 거에요.
<Seony> 원래 오라클은, 오라클에서 공식적으로 지원하는 배포판 아니면 설치가 잘 안되는 걸로 알고있거든요
<pete__> https://forums.oracle.com/thread/2461988
<pete__> 그대로 따라하는데 거기서 언급하지않은 에러가 떠서요..
<pete__> 음...오라클은 설치 포기하렵니다.
<pete__> =.=
<Seony^Zzz> ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Zzz> NAS를 살까, 아예 NAS를 만들까 고민 되는데... 일단 맘에 드는 물건은 너무 비싸네요...
<pete__> NAS는 뭐죠?
<Seony^InClass> pete__: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network-attached_storage
<pete__> =.=
<Seony^InClass> 음.... 씽크패드는 뚜껑 덮었는데도 아직 접속유지가...
<pete__> 읍. 다시 돌아왔습니다.
<pete__> 잠시 리붓..
<pete__> ㅠ
<pete__> 슬픈(?) 일요일 저녁 보내고 계신가요?
<pete__> ㅠㅠ
<pete__> 주말이 다 가다니
<pete__> 너무 슬픕니다.
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2014-11-10
<razGon_MINILA> 헉. 운전하시면서?
<autowiz__> 음성인식? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_mini> 안타깝게도 미니노트북이라 미니예요 ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 모델명이?
<samahui_mini1> ㅎㅎ  정확하게는 윈도우패드예요. w4라고 ... 귀여워서 미니라부르죠. 정확히는 쓸모가 작아서 미니죠.
<razGon_MINILA> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2289804&cate1=224&cate2=38768&cate3=53985&cate4=0&keyword=%BE%C6%C0%CC%C4%DA%B4%CF%BE%C6+w4
<razGon_MINILA> 헉. 나가셧당.
<samahui_WS> 리하이~
<samahui_WS> 회의하고왔더니 미니는 서스팬스모드로 들어갔군요 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui_WS> 윈도우 태블렛은 확실히 아직은 부족하네요
<razGon_MINILA> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2289804&cate1=224&cate2=38768&cate3=53985&cate4=0&keyword=%BE%C6%C0%CC%C4%DA%B4%CF%BE%C6+w4
<razGon_MINILA> 이거군요.
<samahui_WS> 윈도우8.1까지는 이도저도 아닌 정말 애매모호한 사용자환경이예요
<samahui_WS> 네 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 가격이 참 많이 싸졌군요
<samahui_WS> 물론 전 더 싸게 샀지만요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 베이트레일이후로 성능은 급격하게 좋아졌지만... 아직 윈도우라는 OS태생이 태블릿이랑은 맞지가 않네요
<samahui_WS> 특히 화면 작은놈은 클릭이 너무 힘들어요
<samahui_WS> 테블릿 전용 어플이나 게임은 덜한데 기존 윈도우용 프로그램들은 화면크기 때문에 눌러야할 버튼이나 메뉴가 너무 작고 정확하게 누르기 힘드네요
<samahui_WS> 솔직히 이녀석들은 윈도우쪽 프로그램을 그대로 쓸수있다는게 유일한 장점인데... 정작 사용하기에 불편하니... 실패할수밖에 없겠네요
<samahui_WS> 게이밍 머신으로나 쓰다가 가끔 간단한 영화감상이나 리딩정도에나 활용해야 겠네요
<samahui_WS> 테블릿을 사려면 아직은 아이패드나 안드로이드패드가 났네요
<samahui_WS> 좋은 블루투스 키보드나 사서 정말 미니노트북으로 활용해야겠네요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~~
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요
<autowiz__> 서니님 출장이 언제 까지시더라
<samahui_WS> 아~ 요즘 출장가셔서 안계시는군요
<autowiz__> 로그를 한번 보겠습니다.
<autowiz__> [[11-04 09:35:28] <autowiz> 얼마나 가세요?
<autowiz__> [11-04 09:35:35] <Work_Seony> 3박 4일이에요.
<autowiz__> [11-04 09:35:45] <Work_Seony> Usenix라는 곳에서 LISA라는 컨퍼런스를 하거든요
<samahui_WS> 점심들 맛나게 드세요~
<samahui_WS> 점심 먹고 올께요 ~
<monos> samahui_WS: 네 식사하고 오세요
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz__> 출장은 벌써 다녀오신건가요?
<Seony> 아뇨 11일에 가요
<autowiz__> 내일이군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 여기 날짜로는 내일 모레입니다
<autowiz__> ㅎㅎ 순간 그런 생각이 들긴 했습니다
<autowiz__> 저는 이만 조퇴를 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 들어가세요
<autowiz__> 좋은 하루 되세요~~
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> jasonjang: 님 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> hi~ monos
<jasonjang> monos님 점심식사 했어요? 난 아직...
<monos> jasonjang: 님 점심 드시고 오세요
<jasonjang> 하하하, 나도 하기는 해야지만, monos님 식사했는지~ 관심인데...ㅎㅎㅎ
<monos> jasonjang: 네 저도 먹고 올게요
<jasonjang> ^^
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Cantide> 안녕하세요~
<Markers> 안녕하세요.
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 혹시 원격으로 서버에서 코딩 작업할 수 있는 IDE 같은거 있을까요? 서버쪽에서 라이브러리를 쓸 수 밖에 없는 상황인데 자동완성 기능 같은걸 사용할 수 있도록 하고 싶은데.
<jasonjang> Markers님 RDP 는 어때요? 내가 질문을 잘못 이해하는지도....
<jasonjang> beep.pl 1.1, buffers.pl 4.9, colorize_lines.pl 3.3, iset.pl 3.6, auto_away.py 0.3.3, autojoin.py 0.2.5, colorize_nicks.py 16, quick_force_color.py 0.4, urlbar.py 11
<bluedusk> web ide
<Markers> 흠. 거기 서버가 gui 지원을 따로 안해서 ^^;
<monos> jasonjang: 님 하드 포멧방식을 알아볼려면 fdisk -l 하니깐 안나오는데 다른 명령어가 있나요?
<monos> ext3 인지 ext4 인지 xfs 방식으로 포멧했는지 해깔려서 확인해볼려고 하니 명령어를 모르겠어요
<jasonjang> 그런 명령 많아요 ^^ 찾아 보세요~ 지금 기억이 안나요.
<bluedusk> blkid /dev/sda
<bluedusk> blkid /dev/sda1
<bluedusk> monos, blkid /dev/vdb1  이런식으로 하면 나올꺼에요
<monos> bluedusk: 네 감사합니다.
<monos> blkid만 해도 나오네요
<bluedusk> 헐.. 그렇군요.. ㄱㅅㄱㅅ
<monos> bluedusk: 님 혹시 xfs 방식을  외장하드를 윈도우에 인식 못시킬까요?
<monos> 옛날 자료들 있던데 받아서 해봐도 안되네요
<bluedusk> 윈도우는
<bluedusk> 잘 몰겠어요
<bluedusk> 안쓴지 8년정도 된거 같네요.;
<monos> 네
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<jasonjang> 귿 모닝~ pchero_work
<bluedusk> 굳모닝 jasonjang
<jasonjang> 살살해줘요~ blue dusk
<bluedusk> ㅇ_ㅇ?
<bluedusk> openstack을 살살 구축해달라는 말씀이신가요? jasonjang
<pchero_work> jasonjang: hihi ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<monos> Seony: 님 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> monos님 혹시 인터넷 속도 늦다는 거....통신사에 물어 봤어요?
<monos> jasonjang: 님 아니요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> 예에~
<monos> 최고 좋은 컴퓨터에는 제대로 속도 나와서
<Markers> 안녕하세요 -ㅅ-
<monos> 리눅스 서버 컴퓨터에서만 속도가 제대로 안나와요
<monos> 윈도우로 쓰는 컴퓨터에서는 속도가 제대로 나와요
<Markers> Seony님 혹시 파이썬 좀 아세용??
<Seony> 아뇨
<Markers> 누구 아실만한 분 없나
<jasonjang> Markers님 ㅎㅎㅎ 일단 해 봐요.
<Markers> 이거 하면 할수록 나락으로 가는거 같네 -_-;;
<jasonjang> 혹 내 알 수도 있을지...ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> 파이썬에서 클래스 정의할때 변수 지정하는거랑 데코레이터로 프로퍼티 지정할 때 위치 상관 있나요???;
<Markers> ~_~
<jasonjang> 흠...몰라요, 다시 찾아 봐야겠는데요.
<jasonjang> 나도 다시 봐야겠어요.
<pchero_work> 변수요?
<pchero_work> 위치는 상관없는 걸로 알고 있는데..
<pchero_work> 무슨 문제가 있나요?
<Markers> 이걸 정확히 머라고 설명해야될지는 모르겟는데 위치가 앞과 뒤로 바꿔보니깐 에러 나거나 동작 잘 되거나 해서요 -ㅁ-
<Markers> 저도 상관은 없는걸로 아는데 동작은 예상과 다르니;;
<bluedusk> 리눅스에서 속도가 안나오는건
<bluedusk> 드라이버 문제일 확율이..
<drake_kr> 리눅스 원래 느려요
<bluedusk> 네네
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 저 kdc 갈거 같아요
<drake_kr> 전 kfc
<bluedusk> 가서 작고 귀여운 제 맥북에어를 자랑질
<drake_kr> kcd요?
<bluedusk> ㅇ_ㅇ
<bluedusk> 헐 kdc라고 했네.;
<drake_kr> 강남 데이터 센터?
<drake_kr> 코리아 데이터 센터?
<bluedusk> killing day co-operation
<jasonjang> Korea Community Day
<bluedusk> jasonjang, 님 늦었지만 생신 축하드립니다.
<jasonjang> 허이구~~~ 그런 건 걍 통과!!!!
<jasonjang> 때 되면 식사나 같이해요~ (내 빼지 말구 ㅎㅎㅎ)
<bluedusk> 넴넴
<bluedusk> 저야 뭐 밥주신다면
<bluedusk> 언제든지 환영..;
<jasonjang> 예. ㅎ
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> jasonjang: 님 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> 하하하, 안녕은 하루에 한번만 하자고요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 저녁식사 했죠? ^^
<monos> jasonjang: 아니요 식사 해야 되요
<monos> jasonjang: 식사하셨어요?
<jasonjang> 예, 좀 늦는군요. 와까~ 했어요. ㅎ
<monos> jasonjang: 님 혹시 윈도우 컴퓨터에 리눅스 외장하드 xfs를 연결해서 사용할려고 하는데요
<monos> jasonjang: 연결프로그램를 못구하겠어요
<jasonjang> 그런 게 있기는 있어요? 있는데...못 구하는 거요? (역시 질문을 잘 모르겠네요 ㅠㅠ)
<monos> 프로그램이 있는데 3만원 유료 있네요
<jasonjang> 구글 검색하니까..많이 있긴 있군요.
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<monos> 저두 구글 검색해봤는데 옛날껀 안되었어요
<jasonjang> http://www.torrent82.com/torrent_upload/403932 <-- 이건 요?
<monos> jasonjang: 님 그건 안해본거네요
<jasonjang> m$윈도즈위에 virtualbox 로 리눅스 가벼운를  라이브로 실행시켜서 네퉉으로 연결하는 방법이 젤 편하쟎을까요?
<jasonjang> m$윈도즈위에 virtualbox 로 가벼운 리눅스를 라이브로 실행시켜서 네퉉으로 연결하는 방법이 젤 편하쟎을까요?
<monos> 제가 가상으로 OS까는 방법을 몰라요
<monos> jasonjang: 님 이번에 오픈수세 13.2 새로 나왔던데 외국에서 인기가 엄청 좋은거 같아요
<jasonjang> 이 기회에 해 봐요, 참~ 편하고 쉬워요.
<monos> jasonjang: 가상으로 윈도우에 리눅스 깔기 쉽나요?
<jasonjang> 예
<monos> jasonjang: 쉬우면 한번깔아봐야 겠네요
<jasonjang> 참~ 편하고 쉬워요.
<monos> VirualBox가 가장 쉽나요?
<monos> LinDol: 님 안녕하세요
<LinDol> monos, 안녕하세요 :)
<jasonjang> 저는 위 버박 써요.
<drake_kr> 와 미생 드라마 정말 재밌네요
<jasonjang> 나도 한 10분 봤는데...재밌으~
<jasonjang> 나도 한 10분 봤는데...재밌었으~
<drake_kr> 웹툰보다 훨씬.. 현실적이네요
<jasonjang> 성공하겠더라고요. 이미 성공했는지도 모르겠지만. ㅎ
<drake_kr> 딱 캐릭터에 맞게들 연기하네요 진짜 재밌다..
<jasonjang> 난 한 10분밖에 못 봤지만, 주인공보다 2다리 상사, 과장?! 이 더 돋보이더구만요. 맞아요?
<drake_kr> 음, 그건 아닌것 같아요
<drake_kr> 과장이 돋보여야 할 때 돋보이고
<drake_kr> 각 캐릭터 위주로 이야기를 잘 풀어간다는 느낌이에요
<jasonjang> 음, 역시 글쿤요, 내가 잠깐 본 게 틀렸으...더 봐야겠어요. ㅎ
<drake_kr> 쓸데없는 연애 이야기 많이 안 나와서 더 좋네요
<jasonjang> 원작엔 많이 나오나봐요?
<drake_kr> 원작엔 당연히 많이 안 나오죠
<jasonjang> 연애 얘기가?
<drake_kr> 네
<jasonjang> ㅎ
<jasonjang> 그럼 드라마가 더 잘 된거고..ㅎ
<drake_kr> 원래 원작에서 연예 이야기를 너무 많이 해서 망치는 경우가 많잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> ㅎ
<jasonjang> drake_kr 지금까지 몇 편 했어요? 혹시 알면 답주고...모르면 내 찾아 보께요.
<drake_kr> 지금까지 8편까지 나온것 같은데요
<jasonjang> 감사~
<monos> drake_kr: 님 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<monos> drake_kr: 님 혹시 가상으로 리눅스나 윈도우 깔아보셨어요?
<drake_kr> 네
<monos> 제가 인터넷 2회선을 한컴퓨터에 동시에 사용해볼려고 하는데요
<monos> 윈도우에서는 도저히 안되어서
<drake_kr> 괜히 로드밸런서가 비싼게 아닙니다
<monos> 가상으로 리눅스 깔아서 윈도우에 1회선 가상리눅스 2회선 사용할려고 하는데 이게 되나요?
<drake_kr> 인터넷 2회선을 사용하려는 이유는요?
<monos> 한 회선은 공유 전용 토렌트 24시간 돌릴려구요
<monos> 한 회선은 게임도 하고 각종 인터넷
<drake_kr> 아, 1회선은 시드박스, 1회선으로는 실사용이요?
<monos> 네
<drake_kr> 랜카드 두개 박힌 PC 두개가 있어야겠네요
<monos> 랜카드 2개 박아놓았어요
<drake_kr> 두개를 1개의 PC에서 돌아갈런지..
<monos> 나도 그게 의문이에요
<monos> 가상버추얼 박스 받고 있는데 안될거 같네요
<monos> 로드벨런서 되는 OS어떤게 있어요?
<drake_kr> 할수는 있을것 같긴 한데 매우 비 효율적입니다..
<monos> 비효율적이라도 좋은데요
<drake_kr> 요즘 PC가 그리 비싸진 않아서요..
<monos> 네 2대 컴퓨터 사용하면 좋은데 전기세도 부담되고 PC소음도 심해서 잠을 못자요
<drake_kr> 24시간 켜두는건 fanless 저전력으로 해야죠
<drake_kr> 베이트레일 보드가 10만원쯤 할겁니다
<monos> 사마휘님한테 구형컴퓨터 보드랑 케이스 받았어요 그걸로 사용해봤는데요 T2205에요 베이트레일이랑 성능은 비슷해요
<monos> 전기는 더 먹지만요
<monos> 이걸로 사용해보니깐 하드 소리랑 파워소리가 제일 시끄러웠어요
<drake_kr> 네. 24시간 돌리는건 저전력으로 구해보시는게 좋을거에요
<monos> 베이트레일 j1900 살려고 하는데 돈이 없어서요
<monos> 나중에 돈 생길때 까지 어떻게든 활용해보고 싶어서 해볼려고 하는데 잘안되요
<drake_kr> 저라면 그냥 돈 생길때 2회선으로 돌릴것 같은데요
<drake_kr> 저만해도 아톰노트북 하나 서버로 사용중인데요
<drake_kr> 1회선으로
<monos> 소리만 안 시끄러우면 괜찮은데요 신경 거슬릴정도로 시끄러워서요
<drake_kr> 버려야죠..
<monos> 파워 버리고 하드 버리면 못사용해요
<monos> ㅠ_ㅠ
<monos> 돈 벌어서 베이트레일에 어탭터 사서 달아야 겠어요
<monos> 나스용 저소음 하드
<drake_kr> 그냥 느린 하드 쓰면 됩니다....
<monos> 5400RPM요?
<drake_kr> 고속 저소음 하드는 더럽게 비싸요
<drake_kr> 제가 사용중인게 3400RPM인가 하네요
<monos> 7200RPM 500기가 있는데 엄청나게 소리가 커요
<monos> 대포소리
<monos> 버리기 아까워서 쓰긴 하는데 정말 환장해요
<drake_kr> 속도가 필요하면 SSD를 쓰시면 되고
<drake_kr> 용량이 필요하면 HDD 저RPM 제품을 쓰시면 돼요
<monos> SSD는 비싸서 서버로 사서 쓰긴 아까워요
<monos> 엄청 비싸요
<drake_kr> 너무 비싼것 같지는 않던데요
<drake_kr> 1테라가 45만원 정도면..
<monos> 엄청 비싸네요
<monos> ㅠ_ㅠ
<drake_kr> 정말 속도가 필요하다면 그정도 가격은 감수해야죠
<monos> HDD는 1테라 중고로 구매하면 4-5만원이면 되는데요
<drake_kr> 하드를 왜 중고로 사요
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<monos> HDD는 튼튼하자나요
<jasonjang> 반대 죠
<drake_kr> ?? SSD가 훨씬 튼튼하죠
<monos> SSD는 수명있다고 들었는데요?
<drake_kr> 수명 있죠
<jasonjang> 하드 는 장수만세요?
<monos> HDD는 10년이상 사용한다고 하던데요
<drake_kr> 제가 240G짜리 SSD 3년 넘게 썼는데 아직 수명 92% 남았어요
<jasonjang> 천만에 콩떡, 만만에...머라죠?  뭔 10년요? 켁!
<monos> 10년 못사용하나요?
<drake_kr> 하드 혹사시키면
<jasonjang> 당연히 10년 못쓰죠!!!!
<drake_kr> SQL서버같은경우 교체주기 6개월이 안됩니다
<monos> 엄청 짧네요
<monos> 아참 이야기가 산으로 가버렸네요
<drake_kr> 그나마 요즘 SSD들이 잘 나와서 Sandisk 제품이 1년정도 간다고 하던데요
<monos> drake_kr: 님 가상으로 2회선이 가능한가요?
<drake_kr> 가능은 한데, 그렇게 하면 1회선보다 속도 안 나와요
<drake_kr> 전혀 의미 없습니다.
<drake_kr> 게임도 못하고 나스는 버벅대고
<monos> 일단 버추얼 박스 4.3 받고 있어요
<drake_kr> 1pc에서 3tier가 가능은 하지만 아무도 그렇게 하지 않죠
<monos> drake_kr: 윈도우에서 xfs 외장하드 인식 시키는 프로그램 아는거 있으세요?
<monos> drake_kr: 네
<drake_kr> 가상네트워크로 돌린다고 해도 오버헤드가 있는데
<jasonjang> monos님 내가 얘기한 버박은 xfs 읽을 용도요, 거기서 네퉉 2개 구성하려면 그건 또 공부해야 해요. LAN 까지는 잘 되요. 물론 같은 서브넷이라면 wan 1개까지는 무난, 하지만 wan 2개는 또 다른 얘기요.
<drake_kr> 그게 또 가상머신이래요
<drake_kr> 가능은 하다. 란 이야기가 가용성까지 따져지는건 아니니..
<monos> drake_kr:  2회선 돌릴려면 다른 컴퓨터 1대에 물리는게 가장 현명하겠네요
<jasonjang> 그쵸, drake_kr
<monos> wet: 님 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 가장 현명한건 저전력 저소음 PC를 하나 구입하는겁니다
<drake_kr> 한 30만원정도면 살걸요
<monos> drake_kr: 네 돈벌러 가야 겠네요
<drake_kr> 보드 10만원 + 파워,케이스,램 10만원 + 하드 10만원
<monos> drake_kr: j1900이 베이트레일 맞죠?
<drake_kr> 베이트레일이라면 베이트레일이겠죠
<drake_kr> 전 파인트레일이라도 잘 사용중입니다만..
<drake_kr> 뭐 제가 쓰고있는 건 애들이 와서 보고 나면 안정성면에서는 문제없다는 이야기던데..
<monos> drake_kr: http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2866818&cate1=861&cate2=875&cate3=968&cate4=0
<monos> 이런거 어때요?
<drake_kr> 비싼만큼 좋긴 하겠네요
<drake_kr> 시기상조같긴 합니다만.
<monos> drake_kr: 시기가 안좋나요?
<monos> drake_kr: 체리트레일 나올때 까지 기다리는게 좋을까요?
<drake_kr> 왜 최신 시스템을 고집하는거죠?
<drake_kr> 성능때문이라면 이해가 되는데..
<drake_kr> 지금 성능때문은 아닌것 같은데요
<jasonjang> drake_kr님 미생 주인공 이름이 머요? 들어도 들어도 모르겠어. 장거래?
<monos> 장그레
<monos> 여주는 오영이
<monos> jang Yes
<jasonjang> 장 예스!
<monos> 오o2
<monos> 산소
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<monos> 버박 홈피에서 받았는데 1시간걸림
<monos> 이제 다 받음
<jasonjang> 1편이 바둑학원부터 시작할 줄 알았는데...좀 다르군요
<monos> 사회생활을 바둑에 비유한 드라마
<jasonjang> monos님 그거 뭐 잘못 됐었나보오~ 1시간 안걸리는데...5분도 안걸리는데...
<monos> 그러게여
<monos> 저 컴이 램8기가인데
<monos> 몇램으로 잡아주는거 좋을지
<monos> 2기가?
<jasonjang> 예
<monos> jasonjang: 님 vhd로 만들어야 되죠?
<jasonjang> 모르면 걍 초기값으로 Enter 5번만 눌러요. ㅎ
<jasonjang> vhd 인가? 기억 안나요. vdi 인거 같은데..
<monos> VHD로 만들어버림
<jasonjang> 내 생각에 장그래'가 내 26세  모습 같은데...여기 주인공도 26살이네?! 생긴게 내 그 나이때랑 똑같아 보요. drake_kr 우찌 생각해요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> jasonjang: 실례지만 지금 나이가..?
<jasonjang> 정말 실례군욧 흥
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ^^;;
<jasonjang> NoComment~ & by pass. and passing through 쓰루 스펠링 만나 몰라. ㅎ
<jasonjang> 걍 NC
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 미생 만화로는 다 봤어요. ㅎ 드라마로는 아직 못봤지만.. ㅎ
<jasonjang> 느낌이 많이 다르네요. 볼만해요. drake_kr께서 격하게 찬양하쟎ㅇ~.
<jasonjang> pchero_work님 분도 알우?
<pchero_work> 예전에 몇번 도움받은적이 있어요. ㅎ
<jasonjang> 나이를 아냐고요. ㅎ
<pchero_work> 아뇨 ^^;;;
<jasonjang> 역시 통과.
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 장 그래 케릭터가.. 딱히 기술도 없고 대학도 못나온 케릭터잖아요.
<monos> jasonjang: 님 왕형님이세요
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 그래서 그런지 더 정감이 가요.
<drake_kr> 음
<jasonjang> 뻥까믄 안되죠~ ㅎ
<drake_kr> 이까리 신지처럼 연기 잘 하는거 같애요
<drake_kr> 찌질한새끼 연기
<pchero_work> 문제는 장그래가.. 너무 잘 생겼음.
<jasonjang> 이까리"는 또 뭐요?
<drake_kr> 십새끼 에반게리온 주인공이요
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 얏. ㅎ
<jasonjang> 아~ 찌질한 역할? 아~
<jasonjang> 내 많이 둔하쟎유~
<monos> jasonjang: 님 버철박스로 우분투 깔았는데 화면이 너무 작게 나와요
<monos> 버박만 키우니깐 버박창만 커지고 안에 우분투는 작게 나오네요
<jasonjang> 메뉴중에...플러그인/에드인..그런 거 설치하면 다 좋아져요. 머더라~
<jasonjang> 게스트 확장 설치" 네요
<monos> 게스트 확정 설치를 못찾겠습니다.
<monos> 찾았어요
<monos> jasonjang: 와우 전체 화면으로도 되네요
<monos> jasonjang: 님 가상 리눅스에서는 네트워크가 안 잡히나요?
<jasonjang> 다 ~ 잘 됩니다.
<monos> 저는 안 잡혀요
<jasonjang> youtube 에서 검색하면 배울만한 것 많이 나와요.
<monos> 한글입력이 안되네요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<jasonjang> 다 ~ 잘 됩니다.
<monos> jasonjang: 님 잘안되어서 다시 설치중
<monos> jasonjang: 님 가상으로 리눅스 깔고 외장하드 xfs를 윈도우 컴퓨터에 연결했는데 연결이 안되네요
<jasonjang> ㄱ 이라는 윈도에 버박을 설치후, 그 버박에 리눅스 올리고 같은 ㄱ컴에 xfs 드라이브 연결했다는 말이죠?
<monos> 윈도우에 버박 설치후 버박에 리눅스 설치 하고 usb 외장하드를 윈도우컴에 연결했는데 연결이 안되요
<monos> 버박 리눅스에 연결이 안되요
<jasonjang> 다 ~ 잘 됩니다.
<monos> 머리 아픔
<jasonjang> 방법은 설정"에 있고요.
<jasonjang> 유에스비 외장하드 연결은 둘째치고 유에스비 메모리 스틱은 인식해(돼)요?
<monos> 지금 지우고 새로 까는중인데요
<monos> 메모리 스택도 연결해볼게요
<jasonjang> 자꾸만 지우고 다시 설치할 필요 없어요. 한번에 되요.
<jasonjang> 설정"란을 훓어 보시고, 또 웹 검색하거나 유튜브 보면 도움 될 꺼요.
<monos> jasonjang: 님 아무리 해도 안됩니다.
<monos> jasonjang: 유투브 보고 검색해서 설정에 usb에 가서 거기선 나오는데
<monos> 가상 리눅스에서는 안나옵니다.
<jasonjang> 어쩌죠? 내 지금 하는 일이 있어서...ㅠㅠ
<monos> 네
<monos> 나중에 여유 있을때 한번봐주세요
<jasonjang> 예
<monos> 제가 계속 해보겠지만 계속 못하면 나중에 한번 봐주시면 감사합니다.
<monos> 메모리 스틱은 잘되는데 외장하드만 안되네요
<drake_kr> xfs... 그런것때문에 전 fat32를 쓰죠..
<monos> drake_kr: 님 리눅스에서도  fat32쓰시나요?
<drake_kr> 리눅스는 ext2나 4 쓰죠
<drake_kr> 데이터쪽은 거의 fat32 씁니다
<drake_kr> 외장 스토리지쪽은
<jasonjang> fat/32 둘 다 쓸 수 있어요. ㅎ
<drake_kr> 외장스토리지는 그냥 fat32가 최고에요
<drake_kr> 4G 제한이 있긴 하지만 어차피 네트워크 드라이브도 있으니 별 문제는 없고요
<drake_kr> 돈으로 해결해야 할 문제를 기술로 어떻게 극복해 보려는 마음가짐은 좋지만, 그 결과에 대해 돈바르는거랑 같은 결과를 기대하면 안됩니다.
<jasonjang> 오~ drake_kr 옳은 말씀이지만, 표현이 고상하다요. 보기 좋네요. ^^
<jasonjang> 오~ drake_kr 옳은 말씀이면서, 표현이 고상하다요. 보기 좋네요. ^^
<drake_kr> 어른의 사정이죠 -.- 좋은 말은 아닙니다..
<monos> jasonjang: 님 버박 리눅스 파일을 -> 윈도우로 어떻게 옴기죠?
<jasonjang> 물리적인 하드디스크를 공유하는 법이 있어요.
<jasonjang> 설정 공유 하면 양쪽에서 동시에 읽고 쓸 수 있어요.
<jasonjang> 설정>공유> 하면 양쪽에서 동시에 읽고 쓸 수 있어요.
<monos> jasonjang: 설정->공유폴더 해서 했는데도 디스크가 안나타납니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-11-11
<autowiz__> 좋은 하루들 되세요~~
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<Markers> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_Xch2> 현재 서버를 12.04로 해도 별차이 없겠죠?
<razGon_Xch2> 14.04와 달라진게 있을까요?
<razGon_Xch2> Seony, 퇴근 축하드립니다.
<razGon_Xch2> 부럽네요.ㅎ
<Seony> 오늘은 일 안했어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch2> ?
<razGon_Xch2> 오늘이 무슨날인가요?
<Seony> 내일 출장가게되서, 준비한다는 핑계로 하루 안갔습니다
<razGon_Xch2> 월요일인데.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch2> 아!
<razGon_Xch2> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데 내일이 휴일이라는 슬픈 사실...
<Markers> 내일 머하길래 휴일이신지?
<Seony> 미국 공휴일이에요
<jasonjang> 서니 https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/developer/?utm_source=firefox-com&utm_medium=referral&utm_camp%20%E2%94%82%20asmodai%20aign=FX10&utm_content=fxdev-appsandhacks 봤어요?
<jasonjang> https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/developer/?utm_source=firefox-com&utm_medium=referral&utm_camp%20%E2%94%82%20asmodai%20aign=FX10&utm_content=fxdev-appsandhacks
<jasonjang> razGon_Xch2님 외국 보고서 보니  1204.04 와 1404.01 큰 *성능*차이가 없네요. 단 HPC 로 물렸을 때만 2배 빠르게 나왔습니다.
<jasonjang> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_1404lts_feb&num=1
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<drake_kr> 네
<Seony> 아까 한 세시간 전쯤에 어쌔신크리드 유니티 드디어 개봉되서 잠깐 플레이해봤는데, 정말 그래픽 감동이네요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 아이폰으로요?
<pchero_work> 우와 플4 게임이었네요.. -_-;;; 유니티라길래.. 아이폰인줄.. -_-;;
<Seony> 플4겜은 아니에요
<jasonjang> https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/developer/
<Seony> 플4, 엑박원, pc 다 되는 멀티플랫폼이죠 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 오..
<pchero_work> 마지막으로 산 게임이 다크소울2 였는데.. 이거 확 끌리네요.
<Seony> 정말 프랑스의 한 동네를 보고있는거 같아요
<pchero_work> 헐..
<pchero_work> 최소사양이  GeForce GTX 680 또는 Radeon HD 7970 ?????
<Seony> 엔하위키 가시면 한글자막 있는 영상 몇개 있는데 그거 한 번 보세요.  완전 초초초기대하게 만들어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 피씨사양이 좀 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래서 콘솔로 게임하는게 속편하죠
<Seony> 스샷은 이정도: http://m.bbs1.ruliweb.daum.net/gaia/do/mobile/ruliweb/detail/read?articleId=7425080&bbsId=G001&itemId=81965&pageIndex=1&cPageIndex=1
<iPhone^Seony> 아이폰 colloquy는 백그라운드에서도 접속 안끊기게 하는 기능이 없나보네요
<iPhone^Seony> 오늘은 이만 끄고 내일 시애틀 쉐라톤 호텔에서 뵐께요
<jasonjang> 좋은...시간 !!!
<autowiz__> 살아돌아왔습니다.
<pchero_work> ???
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-11-12
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<autowiz__> 임수옹~~ ㅇㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 방가방가
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~~~
<samahui_TP> 오랜만에 뵙는군요
<autowiz__> 마휘님 안녕하세요~~
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 요즘 애보느라 잠을 못자고 일도 밀리고 이래저래 정신이 없어서 자주 못떠올라요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 수고가 많으십니다 ^^
<razGon_Xch2> 그마음 제가 알지요.ㅎ
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> drake_kr: 님 안녕하세요
<monos> samahui_WS: 님 안녕하세욧
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 맛점하세요~~~
<samahui_WS> 맛있고 풍족한 점심시간들 되세요
<autowiz__> 좋은 하루 되세요~~
<samahui_WS> 점심먹고 올께요
<monos> jasonjang~2 님 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> 하이 모노스님
<jason_kr> 연결 끊은후 봐서 다시 입장했우 ㅎㅎㅎ
<monos> jasonjang: 님 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> hi !!
<monos> jason_kr: 님 자꾸 끊기세요?
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 외출중,  호출이 있어서 입장했어요.
<jason_kr> 점심식사 맛있게 하시고... 밤에 다시 오죠.
<monos> jason_kr: 네 점심드시고 오세요
<monos> samahui_WS: 님 식사하시고 오셨어요?
<monos> 안녕하세요
<LYUSO_THINK> 안녕하세요.
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_WS> 중요한 사람과 긴밀하게 식사하고 왔습니다
<samahui_WS> 간만에 오랜시간 식사를 했더니 속이 편하군요
<samahui_WS> 확실히 밥은 천천히 먹어야되요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 오후에도 다들 힘내세요~~
<monos> samahui_WS: 님 저 질문이요
<monos> samahui_WS: 랜카드에서 dhcp를 안 받게 할수 있나요?
<ihavnoth> Java 관련해서 개발하시는 분 있으신가요?
<autowiz__> 출장 복귀 했습니다
<cheesekun> 안녕하세요! :-)
<razGon_MINILA> 굳모닝요!!
<jason_kr> 왜케 이렇게 일찍? ㅎㅎㅎ 오늘은 출근도 좀 늦게 하라는데...설마 수능학부형? ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 아니요.
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 8시에 진료 봐요
<razGon_MINILA> 시장사람들은 사정을 봐주지 않아요
<jason_kr> 아~ 아~ 글쿤요.
<jason_kr> 수능학부형은 물론 농담였어요. ㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-11-13
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> razGon_MINILA, g할로
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> bluedusk,안녕하세요/.
<razGon_MINILA> yemharc, 추운 오후입니다.ㅎ
<yemharc> 저런
<yemharc> 아침입니다
<samahui_WS> 수능일 아니랄까봐 정말 추운 하루네요
<razGon_MINILA> 그러게요
<samahui_WS> 점심 시간이군요
<samahui_WS> 점심들 맛나게 푸짐하게 드시고 추위이겨서 오후에도 힘내세요 ^^
<samahui_WS> 밥먹고 올께요 나중에 뵈요~
<Hongcra> Hello
<jason_kr> 승질두 급하지. ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MBP2> 리하이요
<razGon_MBP2> 맥북으로 접속합니다.ㅋ
<jason_kr> 이런 아얄씨 클라연트 본 적 있어요? 이름이 뭔지? ...
<jason_kr> https://gigaom2.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/screen-shot-2010-05-11-at-7-59-07-pm.png
<jason_kr> 자문자답 Adium
<pchero_work> 좋은 아침입니다. :)
<jason_kr> 하이~ 귿 모닝?! 아까 그곳 아침 8:30분에 시계보고, 난 퇴근했는데...ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 까르르르
<autowiz> 하하하 호호호
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<autowiz> 금요일이 왔습니다.
<autowiz> 불금을 아주 활활 불태워 봅시다  ^^
<autowiz> 일하면서 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 오늘이 금욜이였나요;;
<ahoops> 일하다보니 금욜인줄도몰랐네요 ㅡㅡ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 다들 열심이십니다.
<autowiz> 상쾌하게? 출근 했습니다 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-11-14
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~~
<autowiz> linux 나 unix cli 터미널 프로그램중에
<autowiz> putty 처럼 로깅 기능 있는거 있을까요?
<autowiz> 파일 전송이 안되서 bin-hex 변환해서 밀어넣을려고 하는데
<autowiz> 중간에 pc 안거치고 할려다보니 로깅기능 있는 cli terminal 이 필요해지네요
<jason_kr> autowiz님 (open)ssh 이용 간단한 쉘 스크립하나 짜면 되쟎유?
<jason_kr> 1~2줄이면 되겠구만!!
<autowiz> ssh 접속 안되구요
<autowiz> telnet 만 ehldy
<autowiz> 되요
<jason_kr> 웃쒸. ㅋㅋㅋ ssh 안된다는 말은 없었ㅂ쟎요. ㅎㅎㅎ 식사 맛있게 헸어요?
<jason_kr> telnet이용 sh script 할 줄 알쟎요? 뭔가~ 또 함정이 있는 거 같은데.....ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 일이 바빠서 배고픈지도 몰랐네요
<autowiz> 나중에 뵙겠습니다. 출장갑니다.
<jason_kr> ㅎ
<Bluedusk_> hi?
<jason_kr> 점심 맛있게 했지요?
<samahui_> 새벽에 첫눈이 왔었군요. 올해도 첫눈과는 인연이 없네요요.
<samahui_> 첫사랑과 첫눈관련 약속은 안잡아서 다행입니다 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 어딘데, 눈이 왔어요?
<Bluedusk_> jason_kr,  저 여의도요
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 압구정에서 여의도 오는데, 30분 밖에 안걸리네요? ㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 오 그런가요?
<samahui_TP> 올림픽이나강변도로만 안막히면 더 빨리도 가능하죠
<samahui_TP> jason_kr: 새벽에 서울에도 눈이 왔다네요
<jason_kr> 아~ ㅋ 내 사는 곳은 휴져서...ㅎㅎㅎ 휴? ㅎ
<samahui_TP> 전 새벽에 아기 보느라 깨어있었는데도 내리는줄 몰랐어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> 날씨춥다고 꽁꽁걸어잠그고 커튼까지 쳐놔서 밖을 못봤네요
<jason_kr> 아무래도 글쵸, (하지만, 환기도 조심하셔야...ㅎ)
<samahui_TP> 안그래도 건조했던지 아기 코막혀서 고생중이라네요
<samahui_TP> 역시 육아가 가장 힘들어요
<samahui_TP> ㅜㅜ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 이런 말 들어봤을 겁니다. 흠...
<jason_kr> 연애가 젤 힘들어요 > 임산부 돌보기가 더 힘들어요 > 아이 낳는 게 이케 힘들줄 몰랐어요 > 아녀요, 아이가 뱃 속에 있을 때가 가장 행복했어요 > 젓만 떼면 좋겠어요 > 학교만 가면 좋겠어요 > ....ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 다른걸 다 떠나서 잠못자고 일하려니 집중도 안되요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 갈수록 힘들어지는군요
<jason_kr> 갈수록 더 힘든 겁니다.
<jason_kr> 아이가 하나죠?
<samahui_TP> 늦동이 첫애죠
<samahui_TP> 그래서 더 힘들어요
<jason_kr> 보통은 6개월때 쯤 부터 한두달 밤/낮이 뒤바뀌는데...ㅎ 그때 힘들죠.
<jason_kr> 내 동생이...ㅎㅎㅎ 40살 중반에 첫아이를 봤는데...나는 돌봐주지도 못했어요. 어찌나 힘들던지...그래서,
<samahui_TP> 우리애는 첫달부터 밤낮이 반대였다가 엊그제부터 정상이 되나 싶더니 코막힘과 배변시간이 새벽이되놔서 결국 다시 밤샘중이예요 ㅎㅎ;;
<jason_kr> 출산/육아는 가능하면 젊어서 (어려서) 하라~ 는 옛말이 맞아요.
<samahui_TP> 그러게요
<jason_kr> 나는 아이들이 마~~~ㄶ은 편인데, 애들 엄마 말로는 "유치원 가기전 육아는 아범이 다 했다"고 기억을 하더군요. 난, 기억도 없는데...
<samahui_> 그런건가요?
<samahui_> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> 전 미흡하군요
<samahui_TP> 아직 멀었어요
<samahui_TP> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 전 잠시 일 보러 댕겨올께요
<samahui_TP> 즐거운 주말들 보내세요 ~~~
<jason_kr> 처가 그렇게 기억을 해주니 한편 고맙고요. 씻기고 입히고 먹이고......
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 옙 즐 주말~~~
<samahui_TP> 제 처는 구박한다고 기억할거 같아요. 제가 잘 못하는 부분을 지적질하거든요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 아무튼 댕겨올께요
<samahui_> 돌아왔습니다
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 귿 모닝!
<pchero_work> okjsp 게시판 접속 되나요?
<pchero_work> 사는 얘기 게시판 접속 되는지 확인만좀.... -_-;;
<jason_kr> Muligt. pchero_work
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<jason_kr> hi~
<pchero_work> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdQMazUkPSE
<pchero_work> 씐나네요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 풉
<jason_kr> 몰라서 묻는 건데...DRM 유튭에 올려도 되요?
<pchero_work> 안되겠죠?
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 지금 재생중인 곡을 올린 이는? ㅎ
<pchero_work> 음.. 아마도 개인 창작물?
<jason_kr> 헐~  ㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 6시간 42분짜리 동영상 올린거네요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 머 듣는 나는 고맙지만...ㅎ
<pchero_work> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 좀 재미있는 작업이 없을
<samahui_> ...
<samahui_> 다른곳에쓰고 말았군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 퇴근안하세요?
<samahui_> 후딱 들어가서 불금을 즐기세요
<razGon_MBP> 요세미티로 업글!
<samahui_> 선상님도 계시는군요
<samahui_> 퇴근하세요~
<samahui_> 블금을 즐기세요
<samahui_> 업글 축하드릐며 전 이만 들어갈께요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 즐거운 주말들 보내세요
<razGon_MBP> 헉..
<razGon_MBP> 인사도 못드리고..ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> 아악 불금이 7분 밖에 안남았어요
<autowiz> ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 머 하고 살우우우? ㅠㅠ
<Kolay> 오늘도 하루가 지났습니다.
<jason_kr> hi~
<sungyo> 노크노크....
<sungyo> 다~들 주무시겠죠....?
<drake_kr> 그래픽카드 온도 겁내 올라가넹....
<drake_kr> 안정성때문에 7850을 택했는데..
<autowiz> 아 오늘은 몸컨디션이 좀 안좋네요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 컨디션이 안좋으면 주무셔야죠
<monos> drake_kr: 님 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 컴터가 자꾸 다운되길래
<drake_kr> 그래픽카드를 하나 질렀습니다...
<monos> 어떤거요?
<drake_kr> gtx760이요
<autowiz> 5시에 일어났어요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 보급형이네요
<autowiz> 평소면 4시쯤 일어났을텐데 말이지요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 일찍일어나시네요
<drake_kr> 그러게요 일찍인나시네요
<monos> 전 자고 싶으면 자고 일어나고 싶으면 일어나서 불규칙적인 생활을 해서 언제 자고 언제 일어나는지 모르겠어요
<autowiz> 드레옹 ~ 14.10 설치해서 좀 써봤어요?
<monos> 저는 사용해봤는데 잘모르겠어요
<monos> 14.10 우분투
<autowiz> 버그는 많던가요?
<monos> 한글 자동으로 되던데요
<autowiz> 그냥 고만고만 쓸만 할려나... 음...
<monos> 14.10이랑 14.04랑 다른게 별로 없어요
<monos> 전 초보라서 잘 모르겠는데요
<monos> autowiz: 님 혹시 랜카드 2개에 인터넷 2개 사용하는데요
<monos> 이걸 1랜카드에는 인터넷만 사용하고 2번은 네트워크만 사용할려고 하는데요
<drake_kr> 음.. 일단 데비안이 설치되어 있긴 한데..
<monos> 2번랜카드에서 dhcp를 안사용하는 방법 아시나요?
<drake_kr> /etc/networking/interfaces에서 하던가..
<autowiz> 요즘 버젼은 가능하면 gui 에서 그냥 지정하기를 권장합니다.
<autowiz> 직접 파일 건들다 보니 생각보다 좀 복잡해졌더라구요
<drake_kr> 하긴 그건 그래요
<monos> drake_kr: 님 윈도우인데요 윈도우에서는 어떻게 해얃 ㅚ요?
<autowiz> 네트웍 메니저도 2종류가 있다보니
<autowiz> 각자 바라보는 파일도 다르고
<drake_kr> 윈도우에서요?
<monos> 랜카드 속성 보니깐요 자동으로 dhcp 잡혀 있어요
<monos> 윈도우에서 공유기 물려 있거든요
<monos> 윈도우에서 리눅스 서버 자료 정리 하는데요
<monos> 거기 공유기에도 dhcp가 와서 메인컴퓨터에 dhcp가 두개 되어요
<autowiz> 수동 IP 지정 / 이라는 라디오 버튼이 있지 않나요?
<drake_kr> 그냥 단일 랜카드 써도 좀 느리지만 쓸만할텐데....
<monos> 단일 랜카드 쓰면 인터넷 2개를 못사용해요
<drake_kr> 공유기가 두개인가요?
<monos> 랜카드 2개 사용하는 이유는 랜카드 1개에 인터넷만 쓰고 2번랜카드 -> 공유기
<monos> 리눅스서버랑 다른컴퓨터들 연결
<monos> 1번랜카드 -> 인터넷 전용
<monos> 2번 랜카드는 -> 리눅스 + 다른컴퓨터들 공유기
<monos> TCP/IPv4에 보면
<monos> 수동으로 IP주소 사용이랑
<monos> 다음 DNS 서버 주소 사용
<monos> 나와요
<monos> 대체 구성에는 사용자 구성
<monos> IP주소
<monos> 서브넷 마스크
<monos> 기본 게이트웨이
<monos> 기본 설정 DNS 서버
<drake_kr> 음.. 제경우 네트워크에는 웬만해선 돈쓰면 해결되는 경우가 많아서 지금까진 거의 돈으로 해결해왔어요
<monos> 보조 DNS 서버
<drake_kr> isp 운영할때도 그랬구요
<monos> 고급 TCP/IP 설정에서
<monos> DHCP 사용이라고 나오는데 이걸 재거 하거든 사용안함으로 하고 싶은데요
<monos> 이것이 안되요
<monos> 게이트웨이가 나가는쪽이 wan이 나가는쪽이죠?
<drake_kr> 회선 2개를 쓰는 경우는 꽤나 겪어봤습니다만, 그걸 단일 PC에서 적용해본 기억은 없습니다.
<drake_kr> 윈도우의 경우 vpn도 제대로 못 받아와서, 일단 신뢰를 안 하구요.
<monos> 네 회선 2개 한컴퓨터에 안 받고
<drake_kr> 리눅스 머신에 랜카드 두개 박아서
<monos> 회선 1개만 받고 다른회선은 랜으로 사용하고 싶어서요
<monos> 다른 서버들 제어 할려고요
<drake_kr> 서버겸 공유기로 쓰는 경우는 있는데
<autowiz> 고급들어가지마시고  , 일반에서 "다음 IP 주소 사용" 누르고 적용해보세요
<drake_kr> 음, 일단 전 monos님이 원하는 목표를 잘 이해 못하겠어요
<monos> drake_kr: 님 컴1에 랜카드1번 랜카드2번이 있어요
<autowiz> 저도 좀 그렇네요
<autowiz> 그림으로 좀 그려주세요~~ ㅠㅠ
<monos> 랜카드 1 -> 인터넷 회선 만 물려 있어요
<monos> 랜카드 2 -> 공유기 + 다른컴퓨터들이 물려 있어요
<monos> 그런데 공유기에 물린 인터넷이 다른인터넷이에요
<drake_kr> 예를들자면 이런건가요?
<drake_kr> SK ------------+-- PC
<drake_kr> KT - IP Share+-- Other PCs
<drake_kr> 쓰시는 PC가 예를들어 SK랑 KT 둘다 물려있는데 SK 라인은 직접 모뎀에서 연결한거고, KT라인은 공유기 통해서 LAN포트에 연결된 DHCP?
<monos> 네
<monos> 맞아요
<monos> 그렇게 연결되어있어요
<monos> 문제가 있는데요 메인컴퓨터를 껏다가 키면 공유기에 dhcp를 먼저 붙어 버려요
<drake_kr> 이런 분들 많으면 iptime에서도 2wan 공유기같은거 만들텐데 말이죠..
<monos> 그래서 랜카드 2번을 뽑았다가 랜카드 1번이 붙으면 다시 랜카드 2번을 붙여요
<drake_kr> 다산네트웍스가 2wan 공유기 만드는걸로 알고 있어요
<drake_kr> 가격은 약 400만원 정도였던걸로..
<monos> 2wan 공유기 너무 비싸요
<monos> 저두 싸면 하나 장만하고 싶은데요
<drake_kr> 많이들 그렇게 쓰시면 대량생산하니 저렴한데
<monos> 너무 비싸서요
<drake_kr> 왜 다들 안 쓰냐면 2회선으로 얻을 수 있는 profit이 없기 때문이죠..
<monos> drake_kr: 님 메트릭 1 메트릭 2번 설정 하면
<monos> 1번이 먼저 붙나요?
<drake_kr> 글쎄요.. 윈도우에서 2라인을 다르게 설정해본적이 없어서..
<monos> 네
<monos> 메인컴퓨터는 안쓸때 꺼두는데요 끄면 1번랜카드 인터넷도 꺼지거든요
<autowiz> http://sketchpan.com/swf/DrawPlayer.swf?uid=guest&p_id=&p_dir=&skin_name=&skin_layer=0&skin_layer_img=&item_no=549920&dir=1416002789353&playable=&pan_type=&pan_img=&
<monos> autowiz: 님 정답요
<monos> autowiz: 제가 그렇게 사용하는데요
<autowiz> 윈됴 ip 수동지정을 못하신다니 아아..
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<monos> jason_kr: 님 안녕하세요
<Jason2_kr> 하이~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 그리고 저렇게 하면서 좀 쉬운건 윈됴 pc lan2 에서
<autowiz> 게이트웨이 입력하지 마세요 그러면
<Jason2_kr> 좀 쉬었어요?
<monos> autowiz: 님 2wan에서 오는 dhcp만 안 받고 싶어요
<autowiz> 수동지정한 사설끼리만 통신됩니다. 인터넷은 lan1 으로 가게되고
<monos> autowiz: 1번 wan를 끄면 2번 wan이 안 붙었으면 좋겠는데요 2번wan이 붙어요
<monos> 처음에 컴퓨터 부팅 되면 2번 wan이 먼저 붙어요
<autowiz> 그러니까 윈도우즈에서 ip 수동으로 지정하면됩니다.
<monos> 2번 wan 24시간 켜두는 wan이고 1번 wan은 메인컴퓨터 키면 같이 켜지는 컴퓨터에요
<autowiz> 같은말을 여러번 하게 만드시는군요.
<monos> autowiz: 죄송합니다. 잘 이해를 못해서요
<autowiz> http://iptime.co.kr/bbs/view.php?id=faq_setup&no=13
<autowiz> http://iptime.co.kr/bbs/view.php?id=faq_setup&no=514
<drake_kr> 전 솔직히 wan이 두개인게 이해가 안가요
<autowiz> 정녕 이걸 몰라서 물어보시는건지 다른 뭔가가 필요한지 판단이 안서네요
<autowiz> 뭐 이런거 아닐까 싶습니다.
<autowiz> 윈PC 로 인터넷하는데
<autowiz> 리눅스서버들 서비스 트래픽 때문에 내 인터넷이 느려지는건 싫다
<drake_kr> 그리고 윈도우-리눅스간 파일 전송은 내부 네트워크로 하고싶다.
<autowiz> 통신이 되기는 되어야 관리가 되니까요...
<autowiz> wan2 를 통해서 관리하는건 사실 좀 많이 불편하지요. 속도 문제도 있을 수 있고
<drake_kr> 라우팅 테이블 작성해줘야 할텐데..
<autowiz> 그래서
<autowiz> lan2 에서 게이트웨이를 빼버리면
<autowiz> 공유기 아래쪽의 사설 대역(수동으로 지정) 빼고는 lan1 으로 가서 wan1 으로 가게 되지요
<drake_kr> 저같으면 차라리 1회선에 QoS 걸어서 쓸듯..
<autowiz> 그게 정답이긴 합니다만.
<monos> autowiz: 님 게이트웨를 안 적어주면 되나요?
<autowiz> ip 추적이라던가 뭐 다른 이유가 있으실지도 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> lan2 에 게이트는 빼시는게 편하실겁니다.
<monos> 게이트웨이를 안 적어주면 안적어줄려면 0.0.0.0 으로 해야 되요?
<autowiz> 그냥 비워두면 됩니다.
<monos> 일단 다 했어요
<monos> 이제 테스트 해봐야 겠네요
<monos> autowiz: 님 감사합니다.
<autowiz> 참 공유기에서
<autowiz> dhcp 범위를 조절 하시는게 정석이긴 합니다.
<monos> drake_kr: 님 저도 빠른 인터넷 1개만 쓰고 싶은데요 이게 위약금이 사용하는 돈보다 더 많이 나와서 해지를 못하는 상황이에요
<drake_kr> 둘다 쓰기에 만족스러운 속도인가보네요
<autowiz> 192.168.0.2~254 일텐데 저는 192.168.0.100~254 로 하고  100 앞쪽은 수동으로 씁니다.
<monos> autowiz: 공유기에 dhcp를 전체를 off할수는 있어도 한포트만 off할수는 없어서요
<drake_kr> 으, uefi...
<drake_kr> 더러운 uefi
<monos> drake_kr: 님 예전엔 그래픽카드 뭐 사용하셨는데요?
<drake_kr> 7850이요
<autowiz> 몰랐는데 서버들도 efi 쓰는것들 많더군요
<monos> 7850도 좋은거 아닌가요? gtx760이랑 성능차이가 많이 나는건가요?
<drake_kr> 자동설치했더니 i386으로 집어넣었군요 -.-
<drake_kr> critical mass로 들어가면 자꾸 다운돼서요..
<autowiz> critical mass 사이트? 프로그램?
<drake_kr> 임계치요
<drake_kr> gpu 쓰는 프로그램 대충 한두시간 돌리고 있으면 다운돼요
<drake_kr> 언더드라이빙같은거 신경쓸바에 그냥 질러버리려구요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<autowiz> 온도는 확인해보셨어요?
<drake_kr> 온도가 대충 80도 정도요
<drake_kr> 다운될때는 대충 90도 정도 찍고 다운되는듯
<Jason2_kr> critical mass 아 어렵다 ㅎ
<autowiz> 저도 부하 많이 걸리면 시스템이 뻗어버리더라구요. ( g카드 응답없음 , g드라이버 응답없음 이라고 로그찍힘)
<drake_kr> 970으로 갈까도 생각해봤는데
<monos> 저는 예전에 gtx560 ti 쓰는데 응답없음 뜨고
<drake_kr> 가격이 너무 쎄요
<drake_kr> 전기 가격이..
<monos> 디스플레이에서 응답이 없습니다. 하고 다시 붙고 그렇게 계속 되어서
<monos> gtx560 TI AS 3번이나 받음
<monos> 결국 GTX570으로 사버림
<monos> 스트레스 받아서요
<drake_kr> 스트레스 받을바엔
<drake_kr> 걍 하나 사는게...
<monos> 그때 테스트 한게 octt-gpu프로그램 으로 테스트 했어요
<autowiz> gpu 가속에 자꾸 관심이 가서 한번 맛보고 싶었는데 아직 손도 못대봤네요
<drake_kr> 확실히 gpu가속 쓰기에 리눅스는 지원이 너무 없긴 해요 ㅋㅋ
<monos> 저는 리눅스 컴퓨터는 전부 내장그래픽이에요
<monos> 윈도우 컴퓨터만 외장 그래픽카드
<monos> 리눅스에서는 게임도 아직 안해봤네요
<drake_kr> 역시 게임은 맥프로가 짱이죠
<autowiz> 저는 ubuntu-one 에서 게임 구매도 해봤어요 ㅋㅋ
<monos> 맥프로에서도 한글판으로 게임 지원 다 해주나요?
<monos> 요즘 스팀에서는 한글 지원 안해주는게임들도 있있던데요
<drake_kr> 게임하다 빡쳐서 ps3 타이틀을 살까 하는게 몇개 있죠..
<drake_kr> Wii 게임기 하나 사려면 2억 2천만원 정도 필요하던가요?
<monos> 집갑이네요
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 첨에 위를 사서 하다보면
<drake_kr> 리모트가 4개 필요하죠
<monos> jason_kr: 님 버철박스 가상 OS까는거에서 USB3.0물려서 가상 하드로 복사해오면 USB3.0속도 나와요?
<drake_kr> 거기에 부상방지용 리모트 커버를 씌우고
<drake_kr> monos: fs 자체가 가상으로 올라가 있기 때문에 속도는 기대하지 않으시는게..
<drake_kr> 게임을 사다보면 가젯이 늘어나고
<autowiz> virtualbox 가 usb 1.1 이랑 2.0 까지만 메뉴에서 보이던데 속도는 잘 모르겠네요
<monos> 우분투에서는 복사속도가 안나와서요 속도가 얼마나 나오는지 모르겠어요
<Jason2_kr> 몰라요 3.0업ㅆ어서 ㅎㅎㅎ
<monos> 10기가 복사하는데 1시간넘게 걸리던데요
<autowiz> 파일 개수는 어떤가요?
<autowiz> 개수 갯수
<drake_kr> 귀찮으니 리모트 다 사다보면 대충 리모트만 12개
<autowiz> 개수가 맞다는군요
<drake_kr> 4인용좀 할라치면 집이 좁아서
<drake_kr> 전원주택..
<drake_kr> 서울이면 +30억
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ 드래이크 옹 wii 살 수 있는 남자다 됩시다 우리  ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 32억 2천만원이 있어야 게임기 하나 겨우 살 수 있는 세상 ㅜ.ㅜ
<drake_kr> 플스4도 괜찮은듯해요
<drake_kr> 그건 거실과 쇼파만 있으면 될듯
<autowiz> 플스4 는 얼마나 있어야 하나요? 싸게 사면 한 5억이면 되나요?
<autowiz> 커브드 TV 하나 사고
<autowiz> 돌비 음향 하나 사고
<autowiz> 매번 콘솔게임기는 사볼까 생각만하고 정작 사지는 못하네요
<drake_kr> 32억이 없으니까요 데헷
<autowiz> 32만원도 없어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<monos> 저는 5만원도 없어요
<monos> 케쥬얼게임이나 온라인 무료 게임이나 해야 되요
<autowiz> 저는 돈안드는
<autowiz> pc 용 자동차 게임을 주로 합니다.
<autowiz> 키보드로 컴이랑 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 유로트럭 인가 그거 자동차 게임 재미있다고들 하던데 전 잘못하겠어서 한두판해보고 안했어요
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 그란투리스 사야되는데
<drake_kr> 48만원이던가..
<monos> 너무 비싸요
<drake_kr> 음
<monos> 미생이 언제 하는거에요?
<autowiz> 여친님 백하나 사줬더니 이번달은 거지가 됐네요 ㅠㅠ
<monos> 8편 까지 봤는데요 9편 10편 보고 싶네요
<autowiz> 미생 금, 토 저녁 9시인가
<monos> 오늘 토요일이죠?
<autowiz> 저는 어제 보다가 잠들어서 좀전에 일어나서 마저 봤어요
<monos> 어제 9편했어야 되는데 아직 인터넷에 없어요
<autowiz> file:///C:/Users/GJSON/Downloads/[tvN]%20%EB%AF%B8%EC%83%9D.E09.141114.HDTV.H264.720p-WITH.mp4.torrent
<autowiz> 어라? 이게 아닌데
<autowiz> http://www.torrentgood.com/index.php?act=procFileOutput&file_srl=55488&file_key=32560aca634c4cd92798db70d6111961
<drake_kr> 잘못된요청입니다
<autowiz> 안되는구나 ㅠㅠ 저 사이트 야한광고 많아서
<monos> 있어요
<monos> 되었어요 찾았어요
<monos> 다운로드 중
<autowiz> 저게 사이트에서 파일 다운 누르면
<monos> 그런데 ad블록 안되네요
<monos> 공과들이 엄청나요
<monos> 광고들이 너무 심하네요
<autowiz> 광고사이트 뜨고 , 이후에 파일 다운로드 하게 되는데 , 마지막 다운로드 주소를 바로 요청해서 , 잘못된 요청이라고 뜬걸껍니다.
<autowiz> 네 정서상 별로 안좋습니다.
<monos> 이런 사이트 돌릴려면 광고 없이는 안되니깐 이해는 되요
<autowiz> 제생각엔 사이트 돌릴려고 광고를 넣는다기 보다
<autowiz> 저기는 광고를 돌릴려고 사이트를 돌리는듯한 .
<autowiz> 정말 그런 느낌이에요
<drake_kr> 멋지네요
<autowiz> 농담이 아니라 진심임.
<autowiz> 슬슬 회사 세미나 가야 합니다.  nginx 로 webserver load-balancing 주제로 발표 해야 하는데
<autowiz> 발표 준비 못해서 큰일입니다. ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 저도 준비 못했는데 ㅋㅋ
<monos> 저두 nginx 깔았어요
<drake_kr> uefi 부팅이 빠르긴 하네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 어제 저녁부터 한 2~3시간 하면 될거같았는데
<autowiz> 갑자기 장애 생겨서 출장갔다오니 12시  미생 다운받아서 보다가 잠들어버려서 눈뜨니 5시 ㅋ
<Jason2_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<monos> 저는 아직 uefi있는 메인보드를 안사용해봐서 uefi가 어떻게 되는지 모르겠어요 이해 불능
<autowiz> 자료좀 보다가 ppt 만들긴 포기하고 현장가서 실연 하면서 1시간 때울려구요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 실연 -> 시연
<drake_kr> 저흰 시연만 2시간 반
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<monos> autowiz: 님 요즘 여자 가방도 100만원씩 하죠?
<monos> 저는 미생좀 보고 나중에 올게요
<autowiz> 저도 씻고 출발합니다. 주말들 잘 보내세요~~
<Jason2_kr> 어디가오?
<Jason2_kr> 회사?
<autowiz> 회사인데 이제 세미나 장소 갈려구요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-11-15
<PotatoGim> 즐건 주말입니다~~
<monos> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 세미나 복귀~ 휴우
<jason_kr> 역시 방금 귀가. ^^
<autowiz> 오늘의 미생 다운로드중 ^^
<monos> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-11-16
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 우분투 14.10 오늘 설치했습니다. ibus가 기본인데
<autowiz> 로그인창에서 한영키가 눌려져 있으니까 로그인이 안됩니다.
<autowiz> 동그라미 표시도 이상하게 뜨는걸 보니 한글이 직접 입력되고 있는거 같습니다. 참고 하십시요.
<jason_kr> 흠...
<jason_kr> 연예인 김자옥씨 별세...쩝
<leecholho> 안녕하세요.
<jason_kr> hi~
<leecholho> 혹시 git를 사용하시는분 계신가요?
<jason_kr> 아마도...
<leecholho> git repository에 새로운 branch를 push하면은 타임아웃이 발생하고 있습니다.
<leecholho> 설치부터 문제가 있었던게 아니라 1년정도 문제없이 사용하고 있던 상황입니다.
<leecholho> 서버에 몇개의 git repository가 있는데 특정 repository가 그렇습니다. 다른 repository는 branch생성이 가능합니다.
<jason_kr> 저는 계정만 있을 뿐, 작업은 않하는 편이라 돔이 안되겠네요. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 개인적으로 cgi 방식은 보안에 취약하지 않을까 하고 생각합니다.
<autowiz> nginx 에 동적 html 돌릴 수 있는 다른 방법은 없는걸까요?
<monos> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> 일요일인데, 근무해요? leecholho
<autowiz> 아아 일요일도 얼마 안남아
<autowiz> 남아
<jason_kr> ㅎ
<autowiz> 남았네요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 재밌는 거 보여 주께요.
<jason_kr> http://baseballpark.khan.co.kr/data/geditor/1411/3696152769_dd28af88_11.jpg
<autowiz> 잼있기는 한데 ... 아아 슬픕니다.
<jason_kr> 어쩌라구요? 고래고래~
<autowiz> 날씨가 많이 추워졌네요
<jason_kr> 그래요? 오늘은 안나가봐서...몰라요. ㅎ 내일 아침이 걱정인데..! ㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-11-09
<HolyKnight> @estima7: 아시아나 A380 일등석의 리뷰를 재미있게 해주신 의사선생님 블로거의 글을 어제 페북에 공유했는데 좋아요가 거의 3천에 공유 3백회. 나도 깜짝 놀라다. http://m.blog.naver.com/cityhuntorr/220529105251 기존 미디어도 한번 다뤄볼만한 내용일 듯.
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요?
<samahui_tp> 점심 맛나게 드시고 오후도 화이팅! 입니다~~
<ipeter__> 모두들 힘내세요
<ipeter__> 화이팅입니다..!
<autowiz> 힘빠지는 하루 입니다. 이런날은 어떡해야 할까요?
<autowiz> 제가 좋아하는 어머니표 감자튀김이랑 감자채 볶음 , 감자 핫도그 같은거 먹으면 힘날거 같은데
<autowiz> 비스무리한것도 파는곳이 없네요
<autowiz> 간혹 히스토리를 남기고 싶지 않은 작업일 있을때는 inprivate  browsing  같은 기능을 이용합니다.
<autowiz> 요즘 브라우저들은 다 있지요.
<autowiz>  shred 명령으로 파일 몇개를 지울려는데 역시나 명령 기록은 남기고 싶지않습니다.   dash 라는것과 sash 라는것이 있다는군요.
<autowiz> sash 설치해서 처리해줬습니다. sash 를 설치해야하니 해킹이런거랑은 관계가 없는거 같고  , 뭐 그냥 그렇다구요. ㅠㅠ
<Noelstyle> 안녕하세요. 우분투 코리아 포럼 로그인에 문제가 있어 irc로 들어왔어요. 메일주소로 아이디 확인과 ,패스워드 확인(reset)이 가능한 방법이 있을까요? 검색하다 http://ubuntu.or.kr/ucp.php?mode=sendpassword 링크를 찾긴 했는데 접근이 불가능하다고 해요 :-(
<Noelstyle> 가입할 때 사용한 메일 주소는 noel@noelstyle.net 입니다.
<autowiz> https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org/ucp.php?mode=sendpassword
<autowiz> 는 접속이되실까요?
<Noelstyle> 아앗 넵!!! 위 페이지에서 초기화 메일 발송했습니다. 고맙습니다! :-)
<autowiz> 포테토님 계세요??
<HolyKnight> 본녀 건장검진 초음파 검사결과가....
<HolyKnight> 지방간 담낭용종 몇개 있다는군유....
<HolyKnight> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-OZV6pf8N4Bo/Vj913qDGMsI/AAAAAAAAB4k/sk8ExIPSGw8/s1600/104.gif
<PotatoGim> autowiz: 살아있습니다!
<PotatoGim> 저도 지방간은 달고 있는데... 해결이 안되네요...ㅜ
<DarkCircle> 3년동안 술을 끊으시면 됩니다.
<pchero_work> 흠..
<pchero_work> df -h 명령어에는 100% 사용중으로 나오는데
<pchero_work> du -chs /* 명령어에는 한 10% 정도 사용하는 걸로만 나옵니다..
<pchero_work> 어디를 더 봐야 할까요..?
<jason__> 이런 거 관심있는 분 있을까요? http://magazine.odroid.com/assets/201511/pdf/ODROID-Magazine-201511.pdf
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇ
<MENT> ¿¨
<ircCloud_autowiz> 오드로이드 자료 좋네요  ^^
<ircCloud_autowiz> 4테토 : 아까 이메일 확인하다가 pc사랑 에서 설문조사한다고 해서 하는도중에
<ircCloud_autowiz> NAS 업체 목록이 나와서 테토님 회사 찍어줄려고 했었드랬지요.
<ircCloud_autowiz> 아... 외롭다 ㅠㅠㅠ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 얼른 새벽이 와서 서니님이라도 오셔야 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 으허허... 아마도 저희는 없을 것 같네요...ㅜ
<pchero_work> http://okky.kr/article/301196
<pchero_work> 지금 이슈중인 내용입니다. 경력 뻥튀기.. 실제로 해보신 분 계신가요?
<HolyKnight> 올만에 옥히 가보네유 ㅎㅎ
<jun> SI업체는 아니지만.. 그래도 프로젝트 따내려고 경력 뻥튀기를 해본적은 있습니다.. ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 물론 개발이 아닌부분이라서 글의 내용이랑은 살짝 틀리지만요
<jun> 솔직히 저는 경력 뻥튀기가 나쁘다고 생각하기 보단 그 이전에 경력뻥튀기를 할수 밖에 없는 현재 구조가 잘못됐다고 생각합니다! (추상적인답인가요..?)
<pchero_work> 음... 넵.
<pchero_work> 전.. 글쓴님 의견에 동의하는 편이에요. 경력 뻥튀기가 좋고 나쁘고를 떠나서.. 현재는 불법이고, 해서는 안되는 행위니까요.
<jun> 그냥 갑자기 든 생각인데요... 솔직히 프로젝트에서 개발을 하면... 그 개발 코드는 개발자의 것이 아니라 기업 또는 프로젝트의 것이 되잖아요
<jun> 그런 상황에서 개발자들이내세울것은 경력밖에 없으니 이런현상이 일어나는게 아닌가 생각됩니다;
<jun> 개발자들의 실력을 판가름할수 있는 기준이 두자니 그것도 말이안되는것 같고...
<pchero_work> 보다 원론적인 부분으로 들어가자면, 경력에 따라 임금이 달라지니까 이런 현상이 발생하는 것 같습니다.
<pchero_work> 하지만, 조금 더 자세히 보면.. 제품(개발자)을 속여서 파는거랑 같은거죠..
<jun> 반대로 이런경우도 있지 않을까요?
<pchero_work> 도덕적으로도, 법적으로도 문제가 됩니다.
<jun> 정말 개발실력이 뛰어난데 아직 경력이 없는 사원
<jun> 근데 아무도 써주질 않는다면..
<pchero_work> 경력과 별개로 자신의 실력을 인정받을 수 있어야 하겠지요.
<pchero_work> 제일 안타까운 케이스이긴 한데..
<jun> 경력도 경력이지만.. 결국엔 마지막에 나온 제품 또는 프로젝트의 퀄리티로 결정해야하는 문제일꺼라 생각을 합니다;;
<pchero_work> 그렇다고 경력 뻥튀기가 될 수 있는건 아닌 것 같습니다.
<pchero_work> 결국에는 경력이 아닌 실력과 결과물로 판가름 될 수 있어야 하겠지만...
<jun> 경력 뻥튀기가 법적인 문제가 되긴 하지만... 다들 안지키고 있는데 나만 잘 지키자 이건 또 아니라고 생각합니다;;
<jun> 무조껀 이게 나쁘다고 말하기보단 근본적인 원인을 찾아 해결하지 않으면 이 이야기는 계속 될거라 생각합니다;;
<pchero_work> 남들이 횡단보도를 막 건넌다고 자신도 횡단보도를 막 건넌다는게 당연할 수는 없습니다. 근본적인 원인을 찾자면 그곳에 횡단보도가 없었기 때문이겠죠. 하지만 횡단보도가 생기기 전까지 무단횡단을 한게 당연할 수는 없겠지요...
<jun> pchero_work: 님께서 말씀하신 부분은 단순화시킨 예제라고 생각합니다. 물론 저도 경력뻥튀기를 한 부분이 잘했다고 생각하는것은 아닙니다.
<jun> 다만 현재 경력뻥튀기를 하시는 대다수가 그저 가벼운 마음에 경력뻥튀기를 하는것은 아닐꺼라는 겁니다;;
<pchero_work> 현재 상황이 안좋고 아쉬운건 압니다.. 대부분 어쩔 수 없다고 하죠..
<pchero_work> 이해는 하지만, 나중에 처벌을 받게 됐을 때도, 어쩔 수 없이 처벌받을 수 밖에 없지 않나.. 싶습니다.
<jun> 저는 지금 상황에서 볼때 글을 쓰신분의 위치가 어느정도의 위치가 있는것으로 느껴집니다. 위치가 있다면 따르는 분들도 많을테구요.. 그런 분이 무조껀 적으로 니들 하는거 나빠! 하지마!  라고 한쪽으로만 치우쳐서 이야기를 한게 마음이 불편한 겁니다;;
<pchero_work> 네, 글이 강경하신게 맞죠..
<pchero_work> 그런데.. 읽어보면.. 도둑질은 나쁜짓이야! 하는 글이지 않나요..
<jun> 조금은 부드럽게 이런건 나쁜겁니다. 어찌하면 이 부분이 고쳐질까요? 라고 해주셨으면 합니다..
<jun> 저도 신규 프로젝트할때 엔지니어 경력을 뻥튀기를 한적이 있습니다. 정말 이렇게까지 해야하나? 싶긴 하지만.. 그렇게 해야지 회사가 돌아가고 회사가 돌아가야 제가 월급을 받고.. 그래야 사는데... 어찌 그뜻을 어기겠습니까...
<pchero_work> 에효...
<jun> 결국 해당 프로젝트를 받아오지 못해서 경력뻥튀기 서류는 휴지조각이 되었지만...
<pchero_work> 이게, 다들 누구나 한발쯤은 걸쳐 있는 사항이라..
<pchero_work> 해서는 안되는 짓이라는 거 알고 있지만, 누구나 다들 뜨끔하는거죠.
<jun> 정말 잘나가는 대기업 갑들이 이런걸 하겠냐는 겁니다.... 중소기업 사람들이.. 목구멍이 포도청이니 하는것이지.....
<ircCloud_autowiz> 경력이나 실력에 대한 가치가 평가절하 되어 있고 그전에도 그래왔었다는것도 문제가 되지 않을까 생각해봅니다.
<jun> autowiz형님~
<ircCloud_autowiz> 그러다보니까 작은 프로젝트에서 경력2~3년정도면 될껄 5년이상으로 적는경우도 생기고 ... 돈은 2년차 혹은 그 이하 개발자 쓸 돈밖에 안주고
<pchero_work> 이런 이야기는 늘 있어왔고, 보아오던 일인데.. 막상 이렇게 표면으로 나오니 씁쓸해지네요.
<ircCloud_autowiz> 준: 이번주는 언제 모임?
<jun>  ircCloud_autowiz 언제가 편하십니까?
<ircCloud_autowiz> 히어로님은 그래도 국회에 나가 계시잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 준: 나는 뭐 암때나 괜찮음
<pchero_work> 그냥, 개발자들 임금이 너무 작은거죠. 어떻게든 조금이라도 더 받아보려니까 이런 저런 편법이 생기고...
<ircCloud_autowiz> 국회 -> 국외 ... ㅋㅋ 큰일날뻔 했네요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 저도 헉.
<pchero_work> 기호 21번입니다. ㅋ
<pchero_work> 1번, 2번 양쪽에 하나씩 걸쳐있는걸로.. ㅋ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 1.2.1 번 ( 두 1번 사이에 2번이 있는모습으로 다가 ㅎㅎ )
<jun> ircCloud_autowiz: 형 드시고 싶으신거 없으십니까? 스테이크 한번 썰러가셔야죠!!ggg
<ircCloud_autowiz> 나는 지금 김치볶음밥이 먹고싶다
<pchero_work> 에효.. 그냥 좀 슬프네요..
<ircCloud_autowiz> 자꾸 현실을 외면해왔던건 아닌가 싶은 생각도 듭니다.
<jun> ircCloud_autowiz: 김치볶음밥!!! 제가 또 끼깔나게 할수 있는데;;;;; 제방으로 초대하기도 좀 그렇구;;;;
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 다들 알고는 있었으나 제대로 이야기를 하거나 해보지는 않은 . ..  어쩌면 다들 그결과를 이미 알고 있어서 무서워서 그랬는지도 모르겠네요
<jun> pchero_work: 지금 현실은 슬프지만.. 언젠간 실력이 뒤집는 날이 올꺼다 라는 생각으로 공부하고 있습니다;;;
<ircCloud_autowiz> 준 : 그말은 내가 널 내방으로 초대하면 된다는 말이렸다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 그래서 열공중이시군요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 저도 마찬가지입니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> ircCloud_autowiz: 형 방에 혼자 들어가기도 좁다고 하셨잖아요;;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 내 ... 위에   올라오렴 .... ㅋㅋ
<jun> pchero_work: 뭐랄까...요새 회사에서 배우는게 나중에 도움이 될까? 라는 생각에 필드에서 배울까?라는 생각이 자꾸 교차해서 드는....11월입니다;;;(뭔소리일까요..?)
<jun> ircCloud_autowiz: .......... 좀 야하지 않나요..?
<pchero_work> jun: 간단하게, 둘 다 도움이 됩니다. 전부 똑같이.
<ircCloud_autowiz> 음란마귀가 씌였군 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun> ircCloud_autowiz: 회사에서 접속하신게 아니신거 같은데 지금은 어디세요?
<pchero_work> 어느것하나 소홀히 할 수 있는게 없어요. ㅎ
<ipeter_> 음란마귀요?
<ipeter_> 들어오자마자 갑자기 심쿵(?)한 단어가 보이네요.
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 회사음 .윈도우즈 8.1 설치하고 Qt 라이브러리 에러로 quassel 실행시 에러가남. ㅠㅠ
<jun> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 와. 확실히 음대 소녀들 심쿵하네요.
<ircCloud_autowiz> 리눅스 머신은 바로 옆에 있는데키보드 위치가 좀 불편해서 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 음대 교수님 한분 알게 되었는데, 제자들 보는순간..
<ircCloud_autowiz> 이쁘던가요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 므. 흣. oㅅㅇ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 회사음 -> 회사임.
<ipeter_> 예쁜분은 예ㅃ구요.
<ircCloud_autowiz> 참고로 저는 귀여운상이 좋습니다. ㅎㅎ
<jun> 요샌 공대에도 여신이 탄생하는마당에;;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 망치 톱들고 여신.
<jun> 키보드랑 케이블 들고서 여신..
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun> 서버용 케이블 들고서 ..... 무섭겠다;;
<ircCloud_autowiz> 언젠가 이런말이 돌았으면 좋겠습니다. ' 어느 대학에서는 김태희가 납땜한데~~ ㅋㅋㅋ"
<jun> 우크라이나 대학 블로그를 찾아볼까요..? ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 좋으네요.
<ircCloud_autowiz> 아 그렇군요 ㅋㅋ 우크라이나가 여성 취업률 도 높고
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 짱이군요.
<ircCloud_autowiz> 길거리 아무대서나 사진찍어도 모델급들이 넘쳐난다는
<ipeter_> 아...가슴떨려라...ㅠ
<ipeter_> 우크라이나 고고고
<ipeter_> 네 알았어요.
<ircCloud_autowiz> 가서 정착하실지도 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun> 저도 우크라이나는 꼭 가보고 싶습니다!
<jun> 여권도 없고 비행기를 타본적이 언젠지도 모르겠지만..우크라이나는 꼭 가보고 싶습니다!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<bluedusk> 저도
<bluedusk> 저도 집에 꼭 가보고 싶습니다.
<bluedusk> .... 우크라이나 따위 ... 집부터 좀.. 굽신굽신
<jun> ......
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3657451
<jun> .....경력뻥튀기보다 이게 더 심한거 같은데요..?
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 홀리찡 실망이에요 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 사마휘님 계신가요?
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 있으나 없는듯.. 그렇게 있습니다
<ipeter_> 후훗
<ipeter_> 인기쟁이 사마휘님.
<ipeter_> 흥~
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 잘 계셨나요?
<ipeter__> 맥 설치 다해놓고 다시 윈도우로
<ipeter__> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 유투브에 보면 각도의 중요성이라는 동영상이 있을껍니다.
<ipeter__> 아. 윈도우쓰다가 맥 쓰려니까
<samahui_WS> 잘은 있으나 인기쟁이는 아닙니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter__> 엄청 불편하네요.
<ipeter__> =)
<ipeter__> 근데 여기 기혼자분들 많으신가요?
<samahui_WS> 맥쓰다 윈도우 쓰면 더 불편할겁니다
<ipeter__> 하나 여쭤봐도 될까요?
<ircCloud_autowiz> 같은 화장에서도 각도에 따라서 완전 다른사람을 보이는데 저 위에껀 화장전 사진이 모자라서 그냥 패스~
<DarkCircle> ircCloud라니
<DarkCircle> 부자 -ㅅ-
<ipeter__> samahui_WS: 열렬하게 사랑하는 사람을 만나는게 중요하고 그런 사람과 결혼해야하나요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 트라이얼인데요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 고뤠요 ?ㅅ?/
<ipeter__> 아니면 그냥 결혼적령기가 되었으면 그냥 그런 사람과 만나서 적당히 결혼하는게 맞나요?
<ipeter__> 그냥 뜬금없이 궁금해지네요.
<samahui_WS> 결혼은 말그대로 결혼해서 이사람과는 힘들지 않겠다는 사람과 하는게 답이라고 봅니다
<ipeter__> 30대 중반이 되니 더이상 제게 열렬하게하는 사랑은 없는듯 보여서 드리는 질문입니다.
<ipeter__> 뭐 호르몬의 변화때문인가요.
<samahui_WS> 열열히 사랑해도 사랑이 식었을때도 정두고 살수 있을지 봐야죠
<ipeter__> 결론은 예쁘면 되는군요.
<samahui_WS> 30대 중반 넘어도 열열히 사랑할수있습니다
<ipeter__> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter__> 근데 그런 감정이 안들어요.
<samahui_WS> 사랑에 나이가 어딛어요
<ipeter__> 사람을 못만난건가요?
<ipeter__> ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 너무 많은 경험은 독이죠 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter__> 박물관 그 소녀라면...흠...정말 희대의 미모인데.ㅠ
<ipeter__> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 얼마나 많이 만나보셨으면~
<ipeter__> 아닙니다.
<ipeter__> 이제 그만하겠습니다.
<ipeter__> 잘 새겨듣겠습니다.
<samahui_WS> 전 너무 이쁜것도 별로라고 생각합니다. 이쁘면 파리가 꼬이는법
<ipeter__> 결혼해서 이사람과 힘들지 않겠다는 사람과 하는게 답...
<samahui_WS> 능력되고 힘되시면 상관없지만... 아니면 피곤해집니다 정신적으로다가
<ipeter__> 그렇게 말씀해주신는분 처음이셔요.
<samahui_WS> 제눈에 이쁜게 이쁜겁니다
<ipeter__> 능력 없어요..ㅠ 패쓰..ㅠ
<ipeter__> 넹넹..
<ipeter__> 제눈에 콩깍지.
<ipeter__> ㅠ
<samahui_WS> 전 연예인 한다는 애도 사귀어보고 정말 이쁘다 싶은애도 사귀어 봤는데 정작 결혼은 과후배랑 했어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 사람일 모르는겁니다
<ipeter__> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 말이 통하고 이해해주고 서로 노력해주는 거런거죠
<ircCloud_autowiz> 그래도 사모님이 잴 아름다우신거겠지요
<samahui_WS> 서로 맞춰가는거
<ipeter__> 과 후배분...정말 격정적으로 사랑하는 그런 감정 가지고 연애하셨나요?
<samahui_WS> 공대 나왔습니다
<samahui_WS> OTL
<ipeter__> 와. 진짜 감정이 식어버린걸까요. 그럴 대상을 못만나서 인가요.
<samahui_WS> 이쁜게 뭔가요? ㅎ ㅎ
<ipeter__> ㅠㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 내눈에 이쁘고 귀엽죠
<ipeter__> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 결혼은요 혼자 맘에 든다고 절대 안되요
<ipeter__> 부럽습니다 사마휘님.
<ipeter__> ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 여자쪽도 똑같이 생각할껄요?
<ipeter__> 헐.
<samahui_WS> 서로 마음이 맞고 대화가 되는 그런 상대에 서로를 위하는 그런 마음가짐을 가지고 하는게 결혼입니다
<samahui_WS> 더불어 양가 집안의 만남인지라 집안도 너무 격차나면 서로 피곤합니다
<samahui_WS> 뭐 다 극복할정도로 사랑하면 하는것이긴한데... 보통은 힘들죠
<ipeter__> 와.
<ipeter__> 금과옥조같은 말씀들.
<samahui_WS> 처음에 눈에 콩깍지 씌우면 다 괜찮아보이는데 살다보면 보입니다
<ipeter__> 흠...
<samahui_WS> 보일때 받아들이고 이해하려하고 서로 모자란곳 채워주고 그러면 결혼생활이 행복한거고
<samahui_WS> 그게 안되면 맨날 싸우다 파탄나는거죠
<ipeter__> 기혼자분 써니님은 눈팅만 하시는걸까요.
<ipeter__> 조언 잘해주시는데..ㅠ 써니님~
<ipeter__> 또 좋은말씀좀 주세요.
<ipeter__> 와. 사마휘님 말씀듣다보니 기혼자분들 멋있구나..
<samahui_WS> 근데 남녀사는 누가 뭐라해줟조 소용없어요
<ipeter__> +_+
<ipeter__> 네..
<samahui_WS> 지들 눈맞아서 살면 막을수 없듯이요
<samahui_WS> 알아서 스스로 잘 하는 수 밖에 없죠
<samahui_WS> 일예로 정말 사람이 아니라 결혼이나 사귀는거 반대했는데 결국 둘이 결혼하고 그거 반대하던 친구와는 척지는 경우고 보게되죠
<ipeter__> 흠...
<ipeter__> 흠...그렇군요..
<samahui_WS> 남 가정사 연애사는 감나와라 배나와라 할일이 아니죠... 다만 참고만
<samahui_WS> 참고 정도 되는거죠...
<samahui_WS> 원앙이 행복해 보인다고 황새가 원앙처럼 살면 행복할까요? 각자 맞는 삶이 있는거죠
<ipeter__> 와... +_+
<ipeter__> 짱이다..
<ipeter__> 고맙습니다.
<ipeter__> 새겨듣겠습니다.
<jun> 새겨듣겠습니다!
<jun> 저는 이만 퇴근이라는것을 해보도록 하겠습니다! ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 수고하세요~
<samahui_WS> 수고하... 가셨군요.. 잘가세요
<samahui_WS> 전 야근을 준비하겠습니다 푸하하하~
<pchero_work> http://bbs1.ruliweb.daum.net/gaia/do/ruliweb/default/hobby/2458/read?articleId=350097&bbsId=G002&itemId=47&t__nil_ruliweb=best&nil_id=0
<pchero_work> 후덜덜 하네요... ㅎㅎ
<ipeter__> 후덜덜입니다.
<ipeter__> samahui_WS: 저도 야근중입니다.
<ipeter__> ㅠㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 아근은 숙명이죠
<samahui_tp> TP의 꽃인 트렉포인트가 처음으로 말썽이네요
<samahui_tp> 우분투에서 한번도 그런적 없는데 민트 데비안버젼 깔았더니 가운데 스크롤이 죽어도 안되는군요..
<samahui_tp> 이거이거... 쓸데 없는걸로 시간 보내게 생겼네요.
<commania> 티피홀릭에서 익숙한 닉넴을 보고 달려왔습니다
<commania> X220 FHD 개조 저도 참 좋아하는데요!
<commania> FHD 개조를 할까 그냥 대충쓰다 차기 씽패로 넘어갈까 고민 중에 사마휘님 게시글 보고 또 뽐뿌가 와서
<commania> 달려왔습니다~_~
<commania> 직접 부품을 구해 개조를 진행하신건가요?
<samahui_tp> 직접 부품을 구해서 작업하다가 시간이 없어서 포기했어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> FHD 제품은 주문 제작 한겁니다
<ircCloud_autowiz> 기생수 파트2 블루레이가 나왔나봅니다.
<samahui_tp> 기생수가 그 기생수 맞나요? 오른손이?
<samahui_tp> 영화로 나왔나보군요?
<samahui_tp> 그러고보니 본거 같기도... ㅎㅎ;;
<ircCloud_autowiz> 네 파트1에서 (저는 만화책을 본적이 없어서) 오른손이 보고 귀여워서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 꽤 잘 나온 영화라고 생각합니다.
<ircCloud_autowiz> 물론 사마휘님도 꽤 잘 생기셨을꺼라고 생각합니다.
<samahui_tp> 전 잘생겼습니다
<samahui_tp> 인정해버리겠습니다
<samahui_tp> 푸하하하하
<DarkCircle> 엌
<ircCloud_autowiz> 역시 남자다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 하긴 사마휘형님은 원래부터 남자였...  ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 기생수는 만화책을 보세요... 전 잔인해서 좀 거슬리기도 했지만 내용상 재미있었다고 기억합니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 네 저는 남자입니다
<samahui_tp> 다행이 남자입니다... 여자였다면... 생각하기도 싫습니다
<ircCloud_autowiz> 왜요 저는 여자로 태어났으면 더 재미있게 살았을거 같은데요 ㅋ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 가죽 슈트에 빨간색 스포츠 오토바이 캬~~
<samahui_tp> 이 성격에 여자면... 시집을 어찌갈가요 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 그냥 남자라 다행입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 여자로 태어났으면... 여탕을 들어가 볼 수... 아! 의미가 없군요
 * DarkCircle 철컹철컹
<ircCloud_autowiz> 저는 여탕 들어가 봤 ...
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ;;
<bluedusk> 저
<samahui_tp> 다클님 오랜만에 뵙습니다 ㅎㅎ
<crixer> DarkCircle: 다클님 그거 어떻게하나요??
<crixer> 굵은글씨!
<DarkCircle> 글쎄요 hexchat이라면 /me 쓰시면 되는데 다른 클라이언트는 모르겠습니다.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 /me 메시지는 가끔 쓰는 용도예요.
<DarkCircle> samahui_tp, (_ _  ) 너부죽 .
 * crixer haha
<crixer> 오 감사합니다
<crixer> irc는 보통 대게다 비슷하더라고요
<DarkCircle> RFC 표준이니까요.
<crixer> 정해진 약속이라도 있는거마냥 클라이언트들이 다 비슷하더라고요 ㅋㅋ
<crixer> 그렇군요
<DarkCircle> https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2812
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3662600&cpage=1
<ircCloud_autowiz> 현피 뜨고싶어 안달난 사람들이 많나 봅니다 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 꺄~~  야만적이야  ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> zz
<samahui_tp> 아이디어 자체는 재미있네요... 다만 현실에서 저걸 다운로드해서 하는 사람이 있을거라는 사실이... 흠...
<DarkCircle> 새벽반 스톼투.
<samahui_tp> 아직 3분여 남았다고 아뢰오~
<DarkCircle> 옛날에 스타했을때는 막 ㄱㄱ ㄱㄱㄱ 이랬는데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_tp> 그럼... ㄱㄱ
<DarkCircle> ......
<DarkCircle> 10
<DarkCircle> 5
<DarkCircle> 4
<DarkCircle> 3
<DarkCircle> 2
<DarkCircle> 1
<DarkCircle> 0
<samahui_tp> gogo
<ircCloud_autowiz> 고고싱~~
<DarkCircle> ~(~_~)~
<DarkCircle>  = =)/
<jun> ==)
<jun> DarkCircle: 오랫만에 인사드립니다~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> autowiz: 형 계십니까~??
<DarkCircle> (_ _  ) 너부죽 .
<jun> 우와.... 이모티콘을 잘 만드시네요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 예전에는 그래픽 이모티콘이 없었으니까능 ㅎㅎ
<jun> ircCloud_autowiz: 홍대는 수,목 신촌은 목요일만 가능합니다~ 이번에는 8시 기준입니다
<ircCloud_autowiz> (ㅡ_ㅡ);;;
<jun> ~m(^0^)m~ 호빵맨~
<jun> 이러고 놀았으랬죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 신촌 으로 할까?
<jun> 신촌좋죠~ ㅎㅎ
<jun> 그럼 목요일 신촌으로 할께요~
<jun> 목요일에 일정 만들어서 일찍 끝내고 이대 가서 박물관 들러봐야겠다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 또 데이트 하시는군요
<bluedusk> 부럽네요
<autowiz_> alternative quassel 다운받아서 설치했습니다. 아오 3일만에 해결
<jun> autowiz: 신촌본점이구요 12일 오후 8시입니다
<autowiz_> 음냐
<autowiz_> 알겠음 . 목요일날 보세~
<jun> autowiz:  네~ ㅎㅎ
<jun> bluedusk: 데이트를 빙자한... 신촌투어겠죠..? ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 저는 숙면을 취하러 물러나겠습니다;;;; 굿밤되세요~ (낮인분들은 수고하세요)
<autowiz_> 풀스택 ( 주간 + 야간 )
<DarkCircle> 엌
<DarkCircle> 풀스택은 그런 의미가 아니자나욬
<autowiz_> ( 초보 + 고수 ) , ( UI + Core )
<autowiz_> ( 잘생긴얼굴 + 큰키 )   이건 사마휘 형님이고 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 스카이프에서 모르는 여자가 연락처를 달라고 합니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 당연히 ...  삭제~ ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 헐 벌써 자다니
<bluedusk> 난 사무실인데...ㄷㄷ
<autowiz_> 더스크님도 오늘 야근이신가보네요 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 전 스카이프 계정 맛이 가서 -_-...
<autowiz> 저도 한 2년만에 접속해보는거 같습니다 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> MS에 내계정맞다니까! 했는데 답이 없네요 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 도데체 이잉간들 아얘 계정을 복구시켜줄 맘이 없는듯.
<DarkCircle> 전 연락할 사람이 있는데 -_-
<samahui_tp> 저도 그렇게 계정 하나가 잠들어있죠... 윈도우패드와 함께...
<DarkCircle> MSN 없애면서 그게 skype로 넘어갔는데
<DarkCircle> 속된 말로 ㅂㅅ 됐어요.
<DarkCircle> .....................................
<DarkCircle> 중동이나 동남아 이쪽은 야후메신저나 스카이프 많이 씀.
<autowiz> ms 가 스카이프를 산건지 윈도우즈 8.1 에 스카이프가 디폴트로 ㅋㅋ 로그인도 ms 계정으로 할 수 있게 되었고
<DarkCircle> 하... 그래도 전 못씀 ㅁㄴㅇㄹ
<DarkCircle> 쓰라고 내놓은건지 /_\ (우울)
<DarkCircle> 클레임 답도 없네요
<HolyKnight> http://mnews.joins.com/article/19025417?cloc=joongang%7carticle%7chotclick
<DarkCircle> PT를 잘 해야 하는건 맞긴 한데 그 PT 내용을 제대로 심사 안하는게 이상한거죠 ㅋㅎㅎ 그리고 그걸 심사하는 사람들은 기업체 전략팀에 있는 사람들이 직접 와서 태클걸고 이런식으로 가야 맞는건데 심사 위원 구성은 실제로 그렇게 안되어 있는걸로.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~ ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 사무실에 아예 커피 내리는 기계를 갖다놓고 아침마다 내려서 마시니까 편하긴 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 보통 커피 몇잔이나 드시나요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 음...
<Work^Seony> 하루 한 잔만 마시는데요, 그 한 잔의 크기가 꽤 큽니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 한 700ml 되는거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 그냥 커피를 내려마시는 것만 하니까 아무래도 믹스 커피 같은 것에 비해서는 카페인 섭취량이 비교할 수 없을만큼 적죠
<Work^Seony> 아 이거 조낸 웃기네요 https://www.facebook.com/nixcraft/videos/1180213231992053/?pnref=story
<DarkCircle> http://news.slashdot.org/story/15/11/09/1748237/us-spends-1bn-over-a-decade-trying-to-digitize-immigration-forms-just-1-is-online
<DarkCircle> 미국 쩌네요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 뭐 돈지랄이죠
<DarkCircle> 이민 신청서 전자 플랫폼 처리하는데 수십년동안 10억 달러 규모를 갖다 쏟아 부었는데
<DarkCircle> 한국은 이거에 비하면 뭐 ...
<DarkCircle> 에휴 ...
<DarkCircle> 뭐 말은 돈지랄인데 그만큼 투자를 아끼지 않는다는 얘기죠.
<DarkCircle> 한국은 각오하고 돈을 쏟아부을 수가 없는게 국가 돈줄이 말라서 ...
<DarkCircle> 정부기관 요새 분위기 보면 비용이나 이런거 함부로 청구 못하게 해요. 엄청나게 조임.
<DarkCircle> systemd 메시지 번역 한다고 좀 하다가 메일 확인하고 그러는데 벌써 6시군요 -.-;
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 보통 IT하면 비용이 많이 드는 분야로 고정관념이 박힌 것도 있을 거에요
<DarkCircle> 근데 한국은 뭔가 좀 반대로 생각해요.
<DarkCircle> 실질적으로 돈이 들어가는건 소프트웨어 유지 보수비용인데
<DarkCircle> 하드웨어에 돈이 더 많이 들어가고
<DarkCircle> 소프트웨어는 원래 덤으로 주는거다 그런식으로.
<DarkCircle> 소프트웨어 쪽은 당연히 비용이 많이 들어가고 그만큼 많이 비용을 부어야 하는게 맞는거죠.
<DarkCircle> 솔루션 비용일 수도 있지만 대부분은 인건비거든요.
<Work^Seony> 글쵸
<Work^Seony> 뭔가 손에 잡히지 않으면 재산으로 치지 않아왔던 문화가 일조하는거 같네요
<DarkCircle> 아 근데 코드 몇줄 짜주는거 당연히 해야 된다고 생각하니까 열라답답 ..
<DarkCircle> 한줄 짜주는데도 인건비가 들어가는건데 그까이꺼 서비스 아니냐? 하는거 있죠.
<DarkCircle> 열정 페이란게 그래서 그렇게 나오는거더군요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 뭐 얘기하면 속터지죠
<DarkCircle> 그런데 이문제란게요. 사실 근원을 거슬러 올라가다보니까
<DarkCircle> 한국의 온정주의 때문인거 같은데
<DarkCircle> 원칙대로라면 정량정가잖아요?
<Work^Seony> 네 그게 원칙이긴 하죠
<DarkCircle> 근데 거래하는 관계에 있어서 이런게 있더라고요.
<DarkCircle> 서로 거래하다가 좀 마음이 맞거나 그러면 좀 더 줘도 손해 안나겠다 생각하고
<DarkCircle> 덤으로 그냥 얼마 더 얹어주는거.
<DarkCircle> 근데 그게 호의인데 이게 반복되니까 당연히 줘야 한다고 생각하는 그런식으로 변질이 되는거더라고요.
<Work^Seony> 네 글쵸 ㅎㅎ  근데 뭐 그건 여기도 그래요
<Work^Seony> 사람 심리가 다 그런거죠
<DarkCircle> 마지못해 해주는거랑 알아서 해주는거랑은 다르다고 생각하는데
<DarkCircle> 한국은 거래 관계에서 어느샌가부터 그게 조절이 잘 안되는듯.
<DarkCircle> 오히려 소규모 영세일수록 그게 잘되고, 거대기업일 수록 쫀쫀하고 ...
<Work^Seony> 그걸 당연히 하는건 좀 문제가 있낀 해요
<DarkCircle> 네
<Work^Seony> 미국에서는 너무나도 당연히 그런건 없다고 생각하거든요
<DarkCircle> 딱 선을 긋는게 있죠.
<DarkCircle> 그렇다고 너무 자대고 칼로 긋듯이 가면 너무 인정머리 없어보이기도 하긴 하겠지만 ...
<DarkCircle> 그래도 기본은 선긋기가 ...
<autowiz_> 우리나라에는 땅따먹기라는 민족 고유의 선긋기 문화가 있습니다만 ㅡㅡ;;   정작 선은 잘 못 긋는거 같습니다. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 진짜사나이에서 해병대 갔었네요
<Work^Seony> 오랫만에 옛날 생각할겸 밥 먹으면서 봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 허허 서니님께는 그렇게 되는군요  .... 옛날생각 ㄷㄷㄷ
<Work^Seony> 그럴 수밖에 없는게, 해병대는 훈련소가 하나잖아요
<Work^Seony> 그래서, 선후임 개념이 성립되기도 하지만,
<Work^Seony> 훈련소가 하나라서 대부분의 추억을 해병대 출신끼리 교감할 수 있거든요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-11-10
<autowiz_> 훈련소가 포항에 하나밖에 없던가요?
<Work^Seony> 네 포항 하나에요
<Work^Seony> 좀 오버하긴하지만 그래도 진짜 옜날 생각 많이 나네요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 오오 토테포 님 오늘은 아침부터 나오셨네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 써니님 추억이 남다르시겠어요
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅋㅋ 편히쉬어랑 쪼그려뛰기 보니까 진짜 옛날 생각 나네요.
<Work^Seony> 오와열도 그렇고 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 와 저는 쪼그려 앉아 하는데 허벅지 터지는줄 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> @bloter_news: "아두이노로 '여행가방 위치 추적기' 만들었어요" bloter.net/archives/243222
<PotatoGim> 11월부터는 계속 정상 출근하고 있습니다...ㅎㅎ 다만 일이 많아서 다른 일을 할 틈이 없네요...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 정상 출근이라 함은 정시 이전에 출근하는..ㅎㅎ
<jason__> 09:59 이미 1회용라이터 반만한 크기의 기성품이 있어서 성공 사업화하기엔 늦었지만, DIY 라면 아이디어는 참신하네요. Holy Knight
<autowiz_> 저도 캐리어 위치 추적기 생각했었는데 , 비행기 이륙할때 전자장비 다 끄라고 하잖아요 이런건 어떻하는지
<autowiz_> 어떡하는지
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 휴..
<ipeter_> 맥을 업무에서 쓰기 시작했는데
<ipeter_> 멱살잡고 싶네요
<ipeter_> 느므느므 답답해요.
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 역지사지의 마음으로다가 제가 멱살을 잡아드릴까요?
<autowiz_> 으음... 뭔가 이상한데... 이게 아닌가 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 왜요?
<Work^Seony> 인터넷 뱅킹이 안되서?
<Work^Seony> 아니면... 게임이 안되서?
<ipeter_> 마우스의 움직임도 그렇구요
<ipeter_> 그냥 모든게요.
<Work^Seony> 마우스 움직임은 설정에서 바꿔주면 되지않나요?
<ipeter_> 완전 어색해요.
<ipeter_> 네 다 바꿔주었습니다.
<ipeter_> 근데도 뭐..아직 익숙하지 않아서 그런거겠죠.
<Work^Seony> 마우스는 근데 좀 그래요
<autowiz_> 마우스 포인터 가속도가 윈도우즈랑 달라서 처음에 한동안 적응해야 할껍니다.
<Work^Seony> 가속이 윈도우랑 좀 달라서 불편하신 분들이 많죠
<ipeter_> 단축키도 그렇구요.
<Work^Seony> 단축키는... 뭐 시간이 좀 지나야죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 단축키를 많이 쓰세요?
<ipeter_> 많이 쓴다기보다
<ipeter_> 달라서 불편한거 같아요.
<ipeter_> 그리고 마우스가 가속도가 다르다보니
<ipeter_> 아무래도 키보드를 많이 써야할것 같네요.
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 단축키로요
<autowiz_> F5 , F2 , F3 , Windows + r , Windows + e , ctrl + shift + ESC , ctrl + break 정도
<ipeter_> 스스디로 바꿔주니까 괜찮은거 같아요.
<autowiz_> 생각보다 많이 쓰네요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 매직마우스의 제스쳐는 정말 좋네요
<Work^Seony> 매직마우스보단 트랙패드를 쓰면 더 제스쳐가 편해지죠
<Work^Seony> 지금도 익스포제라고 불리우는지 모르겠지만, 현재 실행 중인 모든 어플들을 한 눈에 재배열해주는 기능이 있는데,
<Work^Seony> 그걸 4 손가락으로 불러올 수 있거든요..
<ipeter_> 4손가락은 안되네요.
<ipeter_> 마우스에서요.
<Work^Seony> 네 매직마우스에서 4손꾸락은 안됩니다
<Work^Seony> 걍 ctrl+화살표 키로 불러와야죠 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 무선키보드가 좀 나을까요?
<ipeter_> 써니님 어제 써니님이 조언해주실만한 이야기가 나왔는데
<Work^Seony> 어떤 면에서요?
<ipeter_> 어디계셨나요?
<Work^Seony> 어제 집에서 게임하고 있었죠 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 마우스로 손이 가는 거리가 좀 길었어요.
<Work^Seony>  마우스로 손이 가는 거리가 긴데, 무선 키보드를 쓰는 게 관련이 있는 건가요?
<Work^Seony> 쓰시는 환경을 몰라서 아직 상상이 잘 안되네요
<autowiz_> 로그보시면 어제 피터님이 결혼에 관한 이야기를 좀 하셨었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그랬군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 결혼하기 전까지는 간절히 바라는, 하지만 결혼하고나면 간절히 후회하는 바로 그것...
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 저같은 경우엔 결혼이 늦어져 불행인동시에 , 아직 미혼이라 행복인 뭐 그런 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 아 중요한 타이밍인데 튕기셨네 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 애 낳기도 좀 뭐한게, 자녀가 대학 갈 때쯤 저는 환갑인 것도 좀 그래요...
<Work^Seony> 그런 면에서 보면, 아예 결혼 일찍해서 애 일찍 낳는 것도 나쁘진 않은데..
<autowiz_> 나 이 더 먹고 입양하시는 분들도 많은데요뭐
<autowiz_> 저도 정말 빨리 결혼해서 아이들이랑 친구처럼 그렇게 지내고 싶었는데 쿨럭
<Work^Seony> 저두요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 저 입양하실 생각 없으세요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 막상 애 안생기고, 저도 취미생활 즐기다보니, 없는 것도 아주 나쁘진 않겠구나 하는 생각이 드네요
<autowiz_> 아빠~~
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 저도 딱 지금이 좋긴 합니다.
<autowiz_> 아무래도 가정이 생기면 시간 , 에너지 , 돈 등등에서 일정부분이 가정이나 마누라 혹은 아이한테 갈 수 밖에 없으니
<samahui_tp> 일정부분이 아니라 다 그리가죠
<Work^Seony> 슈퍼맨이 돌아왔다 보면 그래도 애 있으면 좋긴 할 거 같다는 생각은 들어요
<autowiz_> 다만 아기 키우는 친구들은 세상에서 바꿀 수 없는 기쁨이라고 하긴 하는데
<samahui_tp> 일하는 시간 이외에는다 자식과 아내에게 가는 겁니다
<samahui_tp> 네 아이가 자라는 모습 바라보는게 가장 큰 행복 중 하나죠
<autowiz_> 왜 그런거 많지 않습니까.  나이많은 노인이 죽기전에 후회하는 건
<autowiz_> 큰돈을 못벌어서라기보다 , 더 즐기고 , 주위사람들과 자주 만나고 그러지 못한게 제일 후회된다고.
<Work^Seony> 네 다들 그런다고 하더라구요
<autowiz_> 음... 그래도 서니님은 결혼 하셨으니 애기에게갈 사랑이 마눌님에게로~~   우웃
<autowiz_> 우훗
<Work^Seony> 와이프한테 안가요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 엑박이 에게 가나요? ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 벌써 결혼한지 10년차 되가는데요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 많은데 결혼하고서 서로 맞춰진다거나 변한다거나 한다는데. 그래도 많이 차이나면 힘들것도같아요
<Work^Seony> 성격이요?
<autowiz_> 예들들어 저 아는 동생은 매운걸 거의 못먹거든요 스파이시 치킨 먹다가 큰일 날뻔 했어요
<Work^Seony> 음... 제 개인적으로는, 성격차이가 더 큰게 나중에 결혼해서 서로 아웅다웅하는게 더 좋다더라 이런 얘기를 많이 들어왔었거든요...
<autowiz_> 저는 매운거 꽤 즐겨먹는 편이고. 제가 매운걸 안먹는 수 밖에 없는데
<Work^Seony> 근데, 결혼하고나서 이제 한 10년차 되가니까, 성격 안맞는거 스트레스 됩니다
<autowiz_> 10차 되가니까 스트레스가 안되는게 아니라 더 되시는군요 커헐
<Work^Seony> 그게,
<Work^Seony> 그냥 그러려니 하고 넘어갈 수 있는 부분이면 괜찮은데요,
<Work^Seony> 살면서 계속 맞딱뜨리게 되는 거라면 스트레스 되죠
<Work^Seony> 저를 예로 들어드리자면요ㅡ,
<Work^Seony> 저는 제가 결혼하기 전에는, 아주 가정적이고 헌신적인 남편일 거라고 생각했거든요
<Work^Seony> 근데 막상 결혼하고나서 깨닫게 된 중대한 부분이,
<Work^Seony> 저는 반드시 저만의 시간을 가져야하는 사람이라는걸 알게됐어요
<autowiz_> 가.정.적.이.지.않.으.시.구.나. ㅠ...ㅠ...
<Work^Seony> 혼자서, 게임을 하든 인터넷을 하든 뭘 하든 반드시 혼자만의 시간을 가져야하는 사람이라는걸 알게됐거든요...
<ipeter_> 써니님?
<autowiz_> 아~ 전에 잠깐 얘기하셨었어요.
<Work^Seony> 근데 결혼하고나면 와이프는 보통 남편이랑 많은 것을 하려고 하죠..
<Work^Seony> 그게 점점 귀찮아지는 거에요
<ipeter_> 혹시 열렬히 사랑하고 불타는 감정 가지셨나요?
<autowiz_> 각자 시간 갖기로 합의 봤다고.
<ipeter_> 연애하실때요?
<Work^Seony> 연애할 때야 뭐 다들 그렇지 않나요?
<ipeter_> 전 그런감정 안생기네요
<ipeter_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 신혼 때야 설겆이도 해주고 청소도 해주고 그러는데,
<ipeter_> 이거 완전 호르몬의 영향인가요.
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그게 시간이 지나면, 이등병 때 몸에 베인거 병장 때 다시 사회인으로 돌아오는 것마냥
<Work^Seony> 원래 성격 나옵니다
<Work^Seony> 그래서, 성격이 안맞는 부분 중에서 넘어갈만한건 괜찮지만, 아니면 스트레스가 되는 거에요
<Work^Seony> 제 와이프는 무조건 밖으로 나가야 힐링이 되는 성격이고,
<autowiz_> 호르몬 영향도 있긴 할텐데 , 100% 는 아니지 않을까 싶습니다. 이성적으로도 남자는 여자를 좋아하게 되는게 당연한거 같습니다만 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는 집에 붙어있어야 힐링이 되는 성격이거든요
<Work^Seony> 제 와이프는 제가 퇴근만 하면 심심하다고 조르는데,
<Work^Seony> 저는 혼자 컴퓨터 켜서 인터넷 하고 게임하는게 너무 편하고 좋거든요
<Work^Seony> 이게 쌓이다 결국 싸움까지 가게되는거죠
<razGon_LEo660M> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_LEo660M> 그래서 저는 각방을 씁니다. ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저도 그랬으면 좋겠는데, 제 와이프가 잠잘 때 극도로 예민해서 각방을 못써요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 각방을 못쓰는게 더 좋은거 아닌 ...  ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저처럼 컴퓨터하고 인터넷 하면서 혼자만의 시간을 즐기는 분들은, 결혼하면 저처럼 아마 많이 싸우실 거에요..
<Work^Seony> 뭐 배우자마다 성격이 다 다를테니 정답은 아니겠지만..
<Work^Seony> 각방 쓰는게 더 좋죠 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 사시는 모습들 천차만별이네요.
<Work^Seony> 와이프가 방해 안하고 혼자 있는게 얼마나 좋은지 아직 이해 못하실 땝니다 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 우와..
<Work^Seony> 티비 개그프로에서, 와이프 친정 간다고 하면 남자들이 만세 부르잖아요
<Work^Seony> 그거 아직 왜 그러는지 모르시는군요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 주위 형님들 만나면 다들 바라는거 1순위가 언제나
<autowiz_> 자기가 출장을 가거나 , 마눌님이 몇일 집에 안들어오시는거 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저는 제가 출장가는건 귀찮아서 싫고, 와이프가 어디 약속있다고 나간다면 너무 좋습니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 어떻게 보면 다들 자기만의 시간을 가지기 힘들어서 그런가 ... 하는생각도 드네요.
<ipeter_> 저는 근무지에 사람이 하나 있었는데
<ipeter_> 불타는건 아니고
<ipeter_> 그렇게 마음이 없는것도 아니고
<Work^Seony> 네 자기 시간 갖기가 어려워서 그래요
<ipeter_> 그냥 밍숭밍숭해요.
<ipeter_> 안좋아하는걸까요.
<ipeter_> 그냥 일단 만나볼까요.
<autowiz_> 밍숭밍숭 한 사랑도 있는거 아닐까요 ?    점점 뜨거워질지 점점 차가워질지는 더 지나봐야 알겠지만서두
<autowiz_> 가보지 않으면 모를 길인거 지요.
<ipeter_> 그러고보면
<ipeter_> 확 빠지는 사랑은 이제 못느껴본듯해요.
<ipeter_> 그래서 불타는 사랑 보면 부럽다능?
<ipeter_> 이러다 만나서 결혼하면
<ipeter_> 바람필 수 있다는 생각도 해봅니다.
<Work^Seony> 제가 볼 때 ipeter님은, 누군가를 만나야한다는 강박관념이 좀 있는거 같아요
<ipeter_> 그런가요?
<ipeter_> 지금은 그래요.
<ipeter_> 제가 그녀를 살짝 건드린꼴(?)이 되어서요.
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> "결혼할 나이는 많이 지났는데 사람은 없으니, 누군가라도 빨리 만나야겠구나" 하는 무의식이 좀 있는게 아닌가 싶네요
<ipeter_> 그런것도 있어요.
<Work^Seony> 근데, 그런 생각 갖고계시면 잘못하면 결혼을 너무 성급하게 하실 수가 있어요..
<autowiz_> 뭐 미지근한 사랑도 의외로 괜찮을것도 같습니다. ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 저 잠시만 리붓하고 올께요.
<autowiz_> 스타2 캠페인을 아직 전부 클리어 못해서
<autowiz_> 다시 해봐야겠습니다. 확장팩도 새로 나오는거 같고해서
<autowiz_> 뽀빠이 형님 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> 내일 스타2 확장팩 나오죠?
<Work^Seony> 지금 프리오더 하는 중이긴 한데...
<popeye92> autowiz: 안녕하세요.
<ipeter_> gjgj
<ipeter_> 허허
<ipeter_> 다시 돌아왔습니다.
<ipeter_> 아.. 맥에서는 듀얼모니터 사용시
<ipeter_> 메인 디스플레이를 설정할 수 없네요.
<ipeter_> 썬더볼트 넣은녀석 메인이 되네요.
<Work^Seony> 설정할 수 있는데요
<ipeter_> ??
<Work^Seony> 디스플레이 화면에 보시면, 화면 상단에 하얀bar 보이시죠?
<ipeter_> 지금 설정 만지작 거리는데
<ipeter_> 네
<Work^Seony> 걔가 있는 게 메인입니다
<ipeter_> 근데 그놈은 다른 디스플레이에서 쓰는게
<ipeter_> 옮기는게 안되더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 안옮겨져요?
<ipeter_> 윈도에서 이놈을 메인으로 쓰겠냐는 설정 처럼요.
<Work^Seony> 그냥 마우스로 옮기시는게 될텐데요
<ipeter_> 맙솟맙소사
<ipeter_> 이렇게 설정하네요.
<ipeter_> =_=
<crixer> 저도 맥쓰고싶어요
<crixer> 하하하
<Work^Seony> 이번에 나오는 게임이 너무 많아서, 지출이 좀 많네요
<ipeter_> 무슨무슨 게임 사셨어요?
<ipeter_> 아. 여전히 사고 싶다는 생각은 드네요.
<Work^Seony> 툼레이더, 스타크래프트2, 어쌔신 크리드 신디케이트, 헤일로5 입니다
<crixer> 신디케이트는 생각보다 평이 별로던데요??
<Work^Seony> 낼모레 폴아웃4 사갖구 오려구요
<Work^Seony> 생각보다 괜찮은게 아니구요? ㅎㅎ
<crixer> 어떠세요??
<Work^Seony> 재밌었어요.
<Work^Seony> 런던 돌아다니는 것만으로도 아주 재밌었습니다
<Work^Seony> 유니티보단 훨씬 나아요
<Work^Seony> 스토리도 괜찮고, 타격감도 좋고
<Work^Seony> 좀 뭐랄까... 조폭 크리드 라고 부르고 싶어요 ㅋㅋ
<crixer> 그렇군요 타격감은 방송보니까 아주 찰지더라고요
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<crixer> 맞아요 뭐 조폭영역싸움도하는거같던데
<Work^Seony> 이번 어크 보면, 남매가 주인공이잖아요
<crixer> 다음 시리즈는 현대라는 말이 있던데.. 루머겠죠?
<Work^Seony> 남자애가, 실세를 장악하고있는 조직에 맞서는 다른 조직들을 규합해서 하나의 조직으로 통합하고 그 리더가 되고싶어하거든요
<crixer> 네네
<Work^Seony> 이번 어크는 특이한게, 지역을 장악하는 기능이 있어요
<Work^Seony> 거기에, 약간의 범죄를 눈감아주는 경찰 뇌물 수수랑,
<Work^Seony> 주인공 이름이 유명해져서, 적들이 먼저 시비걸지 않는 기능이 있거든요
<Work^Seony> 그 2개를 키고 한 지역을 장악하면 조폭물이 따로 없게 되요
<Work^Seony> 주인공이 조직원을 최대 5명까지 데리고 다닐 수가 있는데요,
<Work^Seony> 세력 장악한 지역에서 조직원 5명 대동하고 다니면서, 반대 세력들 보이면 시비 걸고 다니는 겁니다 ㅋㅋ
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<crixer> 진짜 완전 조폭물이네요
<Work^Seony> 주인공 혼자 돌아댕기다가 반대 세력이랑 시비 붙으면, 지나가던 우리 똘마니들이 보고 우루루 몰려와서 도와줘요
<Work^Seony> 경찰이고 뭐고 없습니다.  주인공이 당하면 무조건 도와줘요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 골목대장 놀이하는게 재밌었어요
<Work^Seony> 사이드퀘들도 나름 스토리가 있구요...
<Work^Seony> 유비 특유의 반복적인 요소는 어쩔 수 없긴한데, 그게 너무 과한 수준은 아니에요
<Work^Seony> 게다가 마차가 등장해서, 이걸로 레이싱도 좀 할 수 있고
<Work^Seony> GTA 마냥 남의 마차 뺏어탈 수도 있어요
<crixer> 마차 부딪칠때
<crixer> 말이 너무 불쌍하더라고요 전
<Work^Seony> 제일 마지막에만 찍을 수 있는 스킬 중 하나는, 조직원이 가득찬 마차를 불러오는 게 있는데 뭐 하여간 완전 조폭물입니다 ㅎㅎ
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ진ㅉ마
<crixer> 만약에 현대시리즈가 나오면
<Work^Seony> 암튼 재밌어요.  유니티랑은 많이 달라졌어요
<crixer> gta처럼 나오겠네요
<crixer> 다양한 게임을 하고싶은데 컴퓨터 사양이 사양인지라....
<Work^Seony> 그래서 콘솔이 게임하기 좋죠
<Work^Seony> 한 번 사면 최소 7년은 쓰니까..
<Work^Seony> 컴퓨터보다 전기도 훨씬 덜먹고, 업그레이드 신경쓸 필요도 없고...
<crixer> 전 근데 가난한 학생이므로 꿈만 꾸고있어요
<crixer> 일단 트리플 모니터에 사양 빵빵한 컴퓨터 매우매우 좋은의자
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<crixer> 맥도 사고 ... 사치를 좀 부리고 싶은 욕망이 있는데 정말 지금은 꿈만 꾸고있습니다
<Work^Seony> 경험자로써 알려드리자면, 25인치가 넘어가면 듀얼모니터부터 목에 통증 옵니다
<Work^Seony> 모니터랑 눈의 거리가 최소 60cm는 되야되요
<Work^Seony> 지금 사무실에서 6모니터 쓰지만, 처음에 너무 힘들었어요
<Work^Seony> 집에서는 27인치 듀얼 쓰는데, 이것도 사고나서 깨달았죠 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 모니터 6개가 연결이 가능한가요?
<ihavnoth> ^.^
<Work^Seony> 네 그래픽카드가 2개라서요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 혹시 사진 보내 주실 수 있으세요?
<ihavnoth> 뭔가 웅장할 것 같네요^.^
<Work^Seony> 넵.  http://jswlinux.tistory.com/entry/Ubuntu-How-to-set-up-2-Graphic-Cards-and-6-monitors
<ipeter_> 맥용 오피스 깨지네요.
<ipeter_> 한글이요.
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> 플스 닮은 로지텍
<HolyKnight> 조이패드로 위쳐3
<ipeter_> 왜 그런지 알았어요
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> 하려고했지만 fail....
<ipeter_> 한글키로 해놨을때는 안깨지네요.
<autowiz_> 홀리님 왜 안되셨어요?
<HolyKnight> 메탈기어는 잘 되는데
<HolyKnight> 위쳐3는 안되네유
<HolyKnight> 엑박이 아니라서 그런가보쥬....
<HolyKnight> 위쳐게임이 지원안하는것가타유
<HolyKnight> http://readme.skplanet.com/?p=12175
<autowiz_> 헐~ google 검색 결과 페이지랑 bing 검색결과 페이지가 너무 많이 비슷하네요
<autowiz_> 순간 깝놀 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 와우 바인드가 에러한번 없이 컨피그부터 컴파일 까지 쭈우욱 되네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 에러가 안나니 더 어색한 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 좋은 오후 보내고 계신가요?
<ipeter_> 조금은 이제 추워지네요.
<ipeter_> 사마휘님!
<samahui_tp> 넵
<samahui_tp> 모두들 저녁 맛나게 드시고 야근들 열심히! 농땡이 피우며 잘 하세요~
<samahui_tp> 전 저녁 먹고 오겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 벌써 저녁먹을 시간이군요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 행복한 저녁 시간들 되세요~~
<samahui_tp> 밥먹고 왔습니다
<samahui_tp> 밤되니 정말 쌀쌀을 넘어서 춥네요
<commania> 저희 본가 컴퓨터가 바꿀때가 되었는데요...
<commania> 요크필드고 요즘 자주 뻗어서 겨울에 올라가면 동생 쓰는 컴을 바꿔줄생각인데
<commania> 어머니께서는 동생이 고사양 컴퓨터를 가져서 종일 게임하는것을 원치 않으십니다
<commania> 지금 쓰는 컴퓨터가 특이한 점이 동생(늦둥이, 중학생)의 게임 사용을 제한하려고 우분투와 윈도우를 듀얼부팅해놓고 윈도우에 암호를 걸어놨습니다.
<commania> 생각나서 잠시 알아보다 레노버의 usff pc가 눈에 들어왔습니다... 이게 가정용으로 쓰는데 적합할까요?
<commania> 노트북 CPU와 RAM, 기판구조를 이용하며 모니터 뒤 베사홀에 거치가 가능해서 인테리어에도 좋을 것 같은데..
<commania> 지금 쓰는 PC가 풀 ATX 사이즈인데 살 떄부터 팬소음이 매우 심하기도 했고...
<commania> 이걸 거실에 두니 소음이 상당히 신경쓰여서 어머니께서 노트북을 원하시는 눈치인데요.
<commania> 한줄요약: 지나치게 고사양이 아닌, 소음 적고 우분투 잘 돌아가는 PC를 찾아보다 레노버 USFF가 눈에 들어왔습니다. 적당한 지름일까요?
<samahui_tp> 말그대로 미니베어본입니다. 노트북용 부품이 들어가는 만큼 크기도 작고 전기도 덜먹고...
<samahui_tp> 하지만 그만큼 확장성도 낮고(거의 없고) 성능도 고만고만합니다.
<samahui_tp> 일반적으로 집에서 인터넷, 문서작성, 영화감상 정도로는 아무 문제 없습니다.
<commania> 중학생 동생이 쓰게 될 물건이라 확장성과 성능은 적을수록 좋습니다... 아마도.
<commania> 문제는 가격인데 블프를 기다려봐야..
<samahui_tp> 근데 집에서 동생 레포트나 인터넷 쓰는 정도면 뭘 사도 괜찮을거 같네요
<commania> 제가 중학생 때 조립하고, 본가에 남겨두고 간 요크필드는
<samahui_tp> 미니베어본 중에서 저렴한거 사다 놓으셔도 될거 같네요
<commania> 초반부터 워낙 부품간의 불협화음이랄까 말썽이 많아서요
<commania> 차라리 완제품 던져주고 가는 게 낫지 않을까 란 생각이 들어서요ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_tp> 네... 그냥 일반적으로 집에서 쓰는거면 AS쉽게 받을 수 있는 놈으로 사는게 났죠
<commania> 레노버 as가 헬이긴 하지만 삼성 LG에서 이 가격에 나오는 건 아톰이나, 슬림PC 규격을 봐도 펜티엄이죠...
<commania> 그렇게 까지 낮은 사양은 안되고요 또.
<samahui_tp> 레노버 그놈 확장성 이외에는 쓸만하다고 TP메니아 사이트에서 본듯합니다
<commania> 오래 쓰는게 목적인지라.
<commania> 이런. 이거 정발제품이 아니네요.
<samahui_tp> 2세대 이상 인텔 시퓨 들어간 놈이면 일반적인용도로 쓰고도 남습니다
<samahui_tp> 그거 아마도 기업 납품으로 풀린걸겁니다
<samahui_tp> http://prod.danawa.com/list/?cate=1131287&15main_11_03
<samahui_tp> 여기서 골라서 사시면 될거 같은데요
<samahui_tp> 완제품 미니PC 다나와 검색결과 입니다만
<commania> 조탁...
<commania> 조택이라 읽어야 하나요
<samahui_tp> 조택
<samahui_tp> zotec
<samahui_tp> 아니면 어머님 바램대로 저렴한 노트부으로 하나 지르세요
<commania> 어라?
<samahui_tp> 근데  노트북 사놓으면 방으로 가져들어가서 딴짓을 하게 되는 현상을 목격하게 될겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<commania> 맥미니 신품이 50만원대인가요?
<commania> 그래서 베어본을 찾고 있어요ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 신상품순으로 보세요
<commania> 아 울트라북 CPU 박은 제품...
<commania> 하스웰 i5이긴 한데
<commania> 1.4Ghzë©´...
<commania> 안봐도 비디오.
<commania> 아니,
<samahui_tp> 그리고 미니 베어본은 말그대로 껍대기와 기판만 그가격이고 메모리 하드 포함은 가격이 또 오르죠
<samahui_tp> 잘확인하세요
<commania> i5에 1.4Ghz면 적어도 i3 성능은 하니
<commania> 괜찮은편이네요?
<commania> 이 목록의 기업들중에선 그나마 애플이 A/S는 좋은편이고
<commania> '그나마'...
<samahui_tp> 글쎄요
<samahui_tp> 중소기업도 받는 사람에 따라서는 좋은곳도 있죠
<samahui_tp> 적어도 애플보다는 ㅎㅎ
<commania> 음...
<samahui_tp> 애플이나 레노버나 ... AS는 하위호환이죠 ㅎㅎ
<commania> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_tp> 차라리 hp 에서 나온 프로데스크인가 그모델도 좋아요
<commania> 지지난준가 올라가서 ssd 128G로 산소호흡기 붙여주고 왔네요
<samahui_tp> 그리고 미니 베어본 구입할때 하드 메모리 포함으로 사지 마시고 하드와 메모리는 따로 구입하세요
<samahui_tp> 조립 가능하시죠?
<samahui_tp> 그럼 따로 사는게 훨~ 싸요
<commania> 하드는 앞서 말한 128G SSD 있습니다
<commania> 메모리는 DDR3 노트북용이면
<commania> 중고로 하나에 3만원에도 사던데요ㅋㅋ
<samahui_tp> 중학생이면 강의 동영상 같은거 받기에도 모자를거 같은데요
<samahui_tp> SSD에 하드 하나 더 달아주세요
<commania> 하드는 따로 붙여야죠.
<samahui_tp> 네
<commania> USB 3.0으로 지금 가지고 있는 외장하드를 붙여도 되고.
<samahui_tp> 메모리 새것도 싸요
<commania> 그렇군요.. 메모리 중고 3만원은 생각해보니 2013년도 얘기네요ㅋㅋ
<samahui_tp> 8기가 이번에 제가 정말 저렴하게 샀거든요
<commania> 삼성 노트북에 해킨토시 깔고 그래픽 램 부족해서 4기가 중고구매로 구입해 꽂으니
<commania> 인식이 안 되서 램 슬롯 불량 판정 받고 메인보드 싹 교체한 게 딱 2년 전 이맘때네요
<samahui_tp> 8기가 삼성램이 3만원후반에서 4만원 선입니다
<commania> 오오...
<samahui_tp> 제가 이번에 노트북에 달아주느라 ddr3 12800 저전력1.35v 두개해서 8만원도 안줬으니까요
<samahui_tp> 삼성 정품 새것으로요
<commania> 어쨌든 여러가지로 찾아보니 이제 진짜 웬만한 베어본은 가정용 PC로 쓰기에 무리가 없어 보이네요
<samahui_tp> 그리고 쓸대없이 발품팔지말고 인터넷이 가장 쌉니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<commania> 발품은 팔고 싶어도 못팝니다ㅎ
<commania> 본가도 지금 살고있는 동네도 지독한 촌구석이라...
<samahui_tp> 근디... 게임을 안한다 했으니 모르지만... 6세대 보급되면 더 싸질겁니다
<samahui_tp> 아니
<samahui_tp> 6세대 보급되면... 더 쓸만할겁니다
<commania> 게임은 못 하게 할 겁니다... 저희 어머니 성격이면
<samahui_tp> 내장 그래픽 성능이 왠만한 게임 돌아갈 정도거든요
<samahui_tp> 고로 6세대 기다려보는것도 나쁘지는 않아요
<samahui_tp> 그게 게임을 하라는게 아니라 ... 나중에 좀 아쉽죠
<samahui_tp> 지금 6세대 나와서 한참 팔려나가는데... 5세대와 6세대  가장 큰 차이가 전력과 내장그래픽 성능이거든요
<commania> 저도 게임 안 하고 자랐고 지금도 안 해서 그냥 X220 씁니다...ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 잘 생각해보고 고르시길..
<commania> 당연 새제품으로 살려면
<commania> 새로 나온게 좋죠
<samahui_tp> 저도 X220습니다 흐흐흐
<commania> 어차피 시간여유가 있으니
<commania> 충분히 생각해보게요
<samahui_tp> x220 좋쵸~
<commania> 일단 욕구필드가 내년 여름은 확실히 못 버티고 퍼질것같아보이니...
<commania> 어제 X220 풀업 문의드린게
<samahui_tp> 제 마지막 TP가 될거 같습니다... 레트로 버젼 나오면 그거 봐서지만요 ㅎㅎ;;
<commania> 티피홀릭 보고 문의드린거에요ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 아~
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ;;
<commania> 저도 하고 싶어서...
<samahui_tp> 괜시리 비싸요
<commania> 저는 이제 스무살인데.
<samahui_tp> 하시려면 그냥 LCD만 하세요
<commania> 테크 취향이 아재인가봐요
<samahui_tp> FHD는 확실히 쓸만한데 나머지는 뻘짓입니다
<commania> 쿼티폰 드로이드 4도 여태 못 놓고 있고...
<samahui_tp> 이거 비밀인데 제껀 CPU도 쿼드로 개조한 버젼이거든요
<commania> FHD는 레오킴님 게조 문의하니
<samahui_tp> 근디 쓸모 없어요
<commania> 32만원이라서@_@
<samahui_tp> 저전력을 버리게 되니까요
<commania> 포기했습니다
<samahui_tp> FHD개조 싼겁니다 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_tp> 전 풀개조 아니 제조 였어요
<commania> 그러면 i7-2xxxQM이 들어가는군요 ㄷㄷ
<samahui_tp> 새로 부품 다 사서
<commania> 레오킴님 기술인가요...?
<samahui_tp> 2715qe라는 모델 들어갑니다
<samahui_tp> 저전력에 산업장비용이라 안정성이 높아서 이거로 했죠
<samahui_tp> 레오킴님 도움을 좀 받았습니다
<commania> 오오.
<samahui_tp> 전 오래 된 메니아인지라
<samahui_tp> 안면식이 있어서요
<commania> 그래서 FHD 모니터 한 대 둔 것으로 만족하고 그냥 순정씽패로 쓰고 있습니다ㅎㅎ
<commania> HD IPS는 멍이 심하다고 해서요
<samahui_tp> 전 그걸 개선한 모델이예요
<commania> 아, 고비3000 달았습니다. 그런데 레노버가 아니라 HP 인증제품이라 윈도우에서는 인식이 안 되고
<commania> 우분투에서는 문제없이 인식이 됩니다.
<samahui_tp> 귓말로
<commania> 물론 바이오스 개조 하고요
<commania> 음... 귓말을 어떻게 하는지 명령어가..
<jason__> '/msg nick  contents
<commania> 한글 리눅스 버전은 2014가 나온다더니
<commania> 안 나오네요
<commania> 와인으로도 잘 돌려지고, 뷰어는 있으니 상관이야 없지만..
<samahui_tp> 전 그냥 램 풀업해놓고 VB로 윈도우7깔아서 씁니다
<commania> 원래는 MS워드를 주로 쓰는데, 리브레오피스로 만든 결과물을 MS워드에서 열면
<commania> 엉망으로 나와서, 차라리 와인으로 한컴오피스 깔고 그걸 쓸까 고민중인데요.
<commania> hwp를 써버리면 아이폰에서 파일 열어봐야 할 때 한 단계 더 거쳐야 하는 게 영 귀찮아서
<commania> 미루고 미루고 있습니다.
<samahui_tp> hwp 싫어요...관공서 그걸로 파일보내주면 역정내죠
<commania> 학교 포탈에 올라오는 강의 자료는 다 PPT고
<commania> 강의계획서 정도만 HWP여서, 요즘 이런 쪽으로 인식이 많이 좋아졌구나 싶긴 합니다
<commania> 정작 학생들이 과제를 다 HWP로 제출하지만.
<commania> 과제 제출 게시판에, 빨간색 한글 아이콘들 속에서 제가 낸 과제만 파란 워드 아이콘으로 빛난다던지.
<commania> 사실 PPT도 다른 컴퓨터에서 열면 안 나오는 폰트가 많아서 PDF 사용을 장려해야하지 않나 싶지만.
<commania> 일단은 못 여는 급한 문서는 없으니 안심입니다.
<samahui_tp> 저희때는 워드로 내는 레포트도 많았지만... 간혹 교양등 교수님이 손글씨를 선호하셔서 힘들었었죠
<samahui_tp> 전 극악의 악필이거든요... 천재는 악필이다! 라고 되도 않는 소문을 내고 다녔다는...
<commania> 저도 악필입니다
<commania> 이젠 그나마 가끔씩 멋들어졌다는 소리라도 듣지만
<commania> 중딩시절 제 글씨는 암호수준...
<samahui_tp> 군대간 동기에게 편지를 썼는데 다시 돌아오는정도 아니면 인정 안합니다
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ
<commania> 저희는 인문대 교양은 웬만하면 다 타이핑인데, 이상하게 자연대 쪽 수업은 손글씨를 좋아하셔서...
<commania> 물리실험 예비 레포트를 '그려' 가야 합니다.
<commania> 사실 벡터 그래프라던가 그려보는게 이해하는데 훨씬 도움이 되겠지만...
<commania> 문제는 이 그래프야말로 그려 놓고 못 알아먹어서...
<commania> 다시 돌아왔다는건...
<commania> 난수암호로 오해 받아서인가요? ㄷㄷ
<DarkCircle> 타자를 치면 두들기는 기억밖에 안나는데 제대로 그리고 써와라고 하면
<DarkCircle> 그거 때문에 고생하는 기억이 남거든요. 그림이라든가 ... 그래서 그런걸 시키는거 같네요
<samahui_tp> 그건 저도 그랬어요
<DarkCircle> 학부때 필수교양 들을적에 교양과목이 죄다 손으로 글씨써서 제출하는 숙제들 ...
<samahui_tp> 도면 그렸었죠
<samahui_tp> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_tp> 순서도...
<samahui_tp> ㅜ ㅜ
<DarkCircle> 공대생이 뭔 한자냐 했는데 그때 덕분에 꽤 많이 배웠죠. 까먹을뻔한거...
<samahui_tp> 기억에 새록새록 나는군요
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_tp> 전 문학들었다가 ...
<samahui_tp> 아무튼 고생은 스스로 사서 하는겁니다
<DarkCircle> 영어 번역수업들을때도 타자쳐서 제출했더니
<DarkCircle> "누가 이런걸 타자로 써서 내느뇨. 일주일 시간더줄께 다시 손으로 다 써오삼"
 * DarkCircle (그래서 클라스 하나가 통째로 다 빠꾸먹었다고 함니다 FiN)
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ;; 비슷하게 전 다시 손으로 써오래서 필기체로 쳐갔죠...
<samahui_tp> 지금 생각해보면 그때 무슨 깡이였는지...
<samahui_tp> 그때 어찌 되었던가는 기억이 안나네요
<commania> 한자...;;
<commania> 그러고보니 이번 학기 수강 과목중 철학의 이해가 있는데
<commania> 포탈에 초등학교 교과서 한자 병기 문제에 대해 온라인 토론방이 열려있습니다.
<commania> 이제 한자 안 배워도 되는 세대가 오나 싶더라고요.
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3669419&cpage=2
<HolyKnight> 베트남으로 갑시다
<samahui_tp> 유부당인게 안타깝습니다
<samahui_tp> 베트남 좋은곳이군요
<pchero_work> 우와.
<pchero_work> 저런 곳이 있네요.
<samahui_tp> 급 피곤하네요
<ipeter> 아니 아직도 계신건가요.
<ipeter> 어서 주무셔야할텐데요.
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ 저도 그러고 싶어요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 이번에 나온 툼레이더 정말 대박 쳤네요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> http://bbs2.ruliweb.daum.net/gaia/do/ruliweb/default/news/519/read?bbsId=G003&itemId=531&articleId=1901326
<Work^Seony> 여기 어떤 분이 플레이영상 녹화해서 올렸네요
<Work^Seony> 심심하시면 보세요.  보는 것만으로도 재밌으실 겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 엄청 나긴 하네요 와우
<Work^Seony> 네.  저기에다 헤드폰 쓰고 진동 오는 컨트롤러 잡고하면 더 재밌어요
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> ihavnoth님은 이 시간에 첨 뵙네요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 주로 이시간에 야근 중이라서요
<ihavnoth> 오늘은 다들 퇴근해서 조금 여유롭네요
<Work^Seony> 헐... 이 시간이면 야근도 아니고 일찍 출근한 것도 아닌데
<Work^Seony> 회사가 좀 너무하네요
<ihavnoth> 내일 오전에 회의가 있어서 준비해야 해요
<ihavnoth> 내비게이션 업체에서 위치 정보가 늦게 올라온다네요...
<ihavnoth> 전 코딩한게 없는데.... 안드로이드 + u-blox hal...
<Work^Seony> 이 동네에서 진짜 그렇게 일시켰다간 바로 소송감이라...
<ihavnoth> 로그 확보하고 회의 들어가야겠어요
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎ 소송 조으다 ㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 한국에선 대통령 최우선 과제가 경제성장이라서...
<ihavnoth> 중소기업에서 직원들 노동력 착취하는 것에 대해서 규제가 전무하죠
<Work^Seony> 미국도 그렇게 일하는데가 몇군데 있낀한데,
<Work^Seony> 대신 월급이 장난이 아니죠...
<ihavnoth> 전 직장에서 9시까지 야근하는 것에 대해서 불만이 있어서 이직했는데... 여긴 퇴근 시간이 없네요
<Work^Seony> 저야 뭐 늘 말씀드리지만, 한국에서 IT 하시는 분들은 어서 외국 나가셔야합니다
<ihavnoth> 물론 약간의 재미 있어요
<ihavnoth> 자동차 AVN 개발이라서 처음 접하는게 많네요
<ihavnoth> 갑자기 글씨에 음영이 들어가네요 ^.^
<Work^Seony> 음...
<Work^Seony> 아무리 재미가 있더라도,
<Work^Seony> 5시 퇴근해서 하시고 싶으신거 7시간 동안 하다가 12시에 주무시는게 낫죠
<ihavnoth> 그러면 좋지만 현실은 멀기만하네요
<ihavnoth> 아래 층 중국마사지 있어서 몸좀 풀고 와야겠네요
<Work^Seony> 해외로 진출하시는 겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 몇시부터 할인하는지 모르겠네요
<ihavnoth> 검색해보니 오전 10시부터 할인이군요...
<Work^Seony> 흐..
<Work^Seony> 저는 요즘 나이 먹었는지, 새벽 2시만 넘어가면 꾸벅꾸벅 졸아요
<autowiz_> 그게 정상입니다.
<autowiz_> 좀 이르지만 아침? 을 먹고 좀 쉬다 오겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 는 배고프군요 ㅡ,.ㅡ ...
<DarkCircle> 자야되는데 ...
<DarkCircle> 오늘 밥 남기지 말아야지 -ㅅ-
#ubuntu-ko 2015-11-11
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 맥 2일차, 3일차 사용중입니다.
<ipeter> 불편하네요.
<ipeter> 여전히
<PotatoGim> 안녀ㅎㅇㅏ세요~
<Work^Seony> 아마도 윈도우에 많이 익숙하셨던듯 싶네요
<ipeter> 네. 평생을 윈도우쓰고
<ipeter> 1년전부터 우분투 쓰기 시작했는걸요.
<ipeter> 아직 맥은 많이 어색합니다.
<ipeter> 근데 뭐 이제 윈도우가 어색해지겠죠?
<ipeter> 맥미니 스스디 달아주니 꽤 쓸만하네요.
<ipeter> 스스디 120 흐흐디 1테라 달아줬는데
<Work^Seony> 뭐 저도 다를거 없어요.  저도 한국에서 살 때는 맥 구경도 해본 적 없습니다..
<ipeter> 생각보다 쓸만해요.빠르구요.
<ipeter> 램도 16기가 달아주고요
<ipeter> 좀 돈ㅈㄹ좀 했습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 뭐 아주 세상을 바꿀것마냥.
<ipeter> 애정을 가지고 잘 가꾸워야할듯해요.
<ipeter> 파티션부터 시작해서
<ipeter> 정리도 좀 하고요.
<PotatoGim> http://mauida.com/2015/intel_1208/regist.asp
<autowiz_> 포테토님 인텔 컨퍼런스 가시나요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 기왕이면 같은 세션 들을까요? ^^
<razGon_Xch2> 저도 맥은 단순 용도로만.
<razGon_Xch2> 아이폰과 아이패드와 연계로 씁니다.
<razGon_Xch2> razGon_LEo660M
<PotatoGim> autowiz_: 저는 양일 모두 1 트랙 골랐습니다! ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 다행히 컨퍼런스 갈 시간은 생기셨나보네요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 아 아니구나; 1, 2트랙입니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 아닌가; 기억이,.,
<autowiz_> 혹시 제가 대신이라도 들었다가 나중에 내용 말씀해달라고 하실 세션 있으시면 다른거 들을까요?
<PotatoGim> 헉~ 그렇게까지 하실 필요는...
<autowiz_> 송년회가 언제가 될지 아직 모르겠습니다만. 이번달 송년회 아니면 저 컨퍼런스때 뵙겠군요 허허허
<autowiz_> 1,1 로 들을려다가 1,2로 신청했습니다. 병렬화 프로그래밍이 어떤건지 한번 들어볼려구요
<autowiz_> 포테토님 점심은 드셨나요?
<PotatoGim> 예 ㅎㅎ 급하게 양지해장국으로 해결하고 왔습니다
<PotatoGim> 저도 아마 1, 2로 신청했던 것 같은데... 가물가물하네요;
<autowiz_> 저는 굶고 있는데 혼자 드셨군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 한번 전화해서 확인을..
<PotatoGim> 윽...
<autowiz_> 뭐 다르면 다른데로 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 다이너마이트 중이신가요? ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 넵... ㅡ.ㅡ;;;;  다이너마이트가 될려고 독하게 마음먹고 몸속에 화약을 채워넣으면서 식단조절하고 있습니다. ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 오오
<PotatoGim> 뵐 때에는 폭발 직전의...
<PotatoGim> 전화해서 확인해보니 당일 현장에서 그냥 듣고 싶은 트랙을 들으면 된다는군요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 살포시 끌어안고 인당수로 풍덩
<PotatoGim> 헉...
<autowiz_> 한쪽이 사람이 너무 많아서 듣고 싶은거 듣는데 좀 불편했던적도 있었던거 같습니다.
<PotatoGim> 음..
<PotatoGim> 둘째날에만 바꿔치기해서 들어야겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 둘째날에 머신러닝 듣고... 3D 크로스 포인트를 들으러 날라가야겠군요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 둘째날은 다른일정이 또 있으신건가요?
<autowiz_> 저런 세미나 정보 모아서 올려주는곳 있을까요?
<autowiz_> 가급적 많이 가고 싶은데 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 아뇨 다른 일정은 없습니다 ㅎ 트랙 1에서 마지막 세션만 듣고 싶고 나머지는 트랙 2를 듣고 싶었는데 이게 섞여있다보니..
<PotatoGim> 저는 예전에 몇번 다니다보니 등록했던 전자우편 주소로 계속 던져주더라구요.
<autowiz_> 아하
<autowiz_> splunk 세미나? 발표회 갔을때는 오후 두번째 세션이 너무 늦게 끝나셔서 들어갈때도 한참 늦게 들어가고
<PotatoGim> 오.. 처음 들어보는 거네요...
<autowiz_> 줄인다고 했는데도 마지막 세션 발표자분 중에 한분이 자기시간 다 체우셔서 발표 끝나고 나갔더니 10~15분정도 다른곳보다 늦었던거 같습니다 (그땐 세션이 3개)
<PotatoGim> 제품인가요? 아니면 뭔가 다른..?
<autowiz_> 별거 아니지만 사은품이 다 떨어지고 USB 메모리만 달랑 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 빅데이터 분석용 플렛폼이랄까요
<PotatoGim> 아.. 빅데이터..
<autowiz_> 데이터 수집 분석 처리 엔진 같은거고
<PotatoGim> 저는 전리품 중 제일 좋은게 볼펜..ㅡㅡ;
<autowiz_> 다른 개발사들이 플러그인 방식으로 화면이랑 기능 구현하면
<PotatoGim> 오...
<autowiz_> 실제 다른 솔루션이나 환경 ( text 로그 정형화 후에는 어떤 환경에서도 적용가능 )
<PotatoGim> QilkView? 같은 녀석은 들어는 봤는데...
<autowiz_> 에서 자료 추출해다가 통계도 뽑고 , 화면도 실시간으로 보여주는 거더라구요.
<PotatoGim> 백엔드에 데이터 수집이랑 프론트엔드에 UI만 개발하면 끝인거네요..
<PotatoGim> 저런 류의 프레임워크가 계속 잘 나오면 빅데이터 진입 장벽도 무지 낮아질 듯...
<autowiz_> qlikview 라는거랑 흡사한거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 포테토님 책상에 책 놓고 씨시는경우 있으신가요?
<PotatoGim> 음.. 저는 예전에 한번 있던 책들을 싸그리 스캔해서...
<PotatoGim> 그냥 화면에 PDF를 하나 더 띄우고 봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 이게 어디다 놓아도 영 불편하네요 , 모니터 옆에 공중에 띄워놓고 보면 좋을거같은데 거치대도 없고
<PotatoGim> 전자책 기기가 괜찮은게 나오면 지르고 싶은데...
<PotatoGim> 책 넘기는게 너무 귀찮더라구요.
<PotatoGim> 넘기는 손맛이라는게 있긴 한데...
<autowiz_> 요즘 노트북용 서라운드 모니터 가 있던데 뭐 그런겇처럼 전자책 을 모니터 옆에 하나 배치하는것도 괜찮을거 같습니다.
<samahui_tp> 오늘은 일찍가서 야구나 봐야겠네요
<samahui_tp> 우리나라 북한 위쪽으로 중국에서 난방에 들어가서 수치가 측정조차 안되는 스모그 먼지들이 나타난다는군요
<autowiz_> http://www.codeblocks.org/
<autowiz_> 이런것도 있군요 시간나면 한번 써봐야겠습니다
<autowiz_> 뭐 그냥 그냥 고만고만한 IDE 일 수 도 있겠습니다만
<samahui_tp> 크로스플랫폼 개발할때 괜찮다는데 전 그냥 코더로만 씁니다 ㅎㅎ ;
<autowiz_> 역시 사마휘님은 모르시는게 없으신거 같습니다 .
<samahui_tp> 거의 다 모르는 일 투성이죠
<samahui_tp> 어제 밤샘하고 오전에 좀 자려고 했더니 .. 아내왈 병원가야되는데 배아프다 데리러와 ... 이래서 집에가서 아내와 아이 모시고 병원일주하고.. 점심 먹고 왔더니... 회사에 일들이 생기고...
<samahui_tp> 결국 오늘도 밤샘!
<samahui_tp> 이렇게 밤샘은 계속해서 생성되고 있습니다
<autowiz_> 고생이 많으십니다 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_tp> 시간날때 잠시 눈붙여야겠어요
<samahui_tp> 운전하는데 죽겠더라고요
<autowiz_> 저도 그렇지만서두 왜 개발 후기로 갈 수록 밤을  새야하며 , 월급은 순식간에 지나만가는지 의문의 불가사의 입니다.
<samahui_tp> 월급은 월급날 들어오셨다가 하루이틀사이에 갖가지 명목으로 사라지는... 그런 존재...
<autowiz_> 언젠가는 잔고가 많아져서 월급도 지출도 별로 개의치 않아질 날이 오기를 기원하면서 낮잠좀 자고 오겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 쉬세요
<samahui_tp> 저도 가능할때 잠깐이라도 엎드려 자야겠네요
<ipeter> 와. OS 자체가 쓰면 쓸수록 편하네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 개발환경 구축하기 정말 편하고 쉽죠
<autowiz_> M 당 한명 추가요~~ ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 전 방금 이메일 칭찬을 하려했는데...
<ipeter> 몽고db 설치하려구요..!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 근데 사마휘님?
<ipeter> 개발환경 구축같은건 윈도우도 편하지 않나요?
<ipeter> 그냥 더블클릭 해대면 막 깔리는...
<ipeter> 조금 다른 개념인가요?
<ipeter> 맥에 지금 이클립스 웹스톰 편집기
<ipeter> 자바 정도만 설치되어 있는 상태라서요.
<samahui_WS> 윈도우는 개발환경 구축할때 하나하나 깔고 설정하고 하다보면 끝도 없던데요. 거기다 잘 꼬이고... 전 차라리 리눅스나 맥이 특히 맥이 편하더라고요
<samahui_WS> 잠시만 결제해주고 .. 눈좀 살짝 붙이고 올께요
<samahui_WS> 도저히 못참겠어요 ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> 네~
<ipeter> 쉬다오셔요!
<samahui_tp> 역시 꿀잠이란 짧게 10~20분 자는게 제일 기분 좋네요
<samahui_tp> 하지만... 난 아직 잠이 모자르다!!! 라고 몸이 외칩니다
<autowiz_> 저는 오늘 08:40~08:55 자고
<autowiz_> 09:10~12:00 자고 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 12:10 ~ 13:10 자고
<autowiz_> 마지막이 문제인데 몇시쯤 잠들었는지 모르겠네요 ㅠㅠ 일어나니 15:00 두둥
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 준준준준준준준준준준준준준준준준준준준준준준준준준준 이다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun__> 네 안녕하세요~
<jun__> ipeter:  ipeter님 아직도 그 박물관의 미모의알바생이 있을까요???
<autowiz_> 서니님 안계시겠죠 ㅠㅠ     ㅠㅠ
<crixer> 저는 있습니다
<crixer> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> crixer: 올만에 뵈요~~~
<jun__> 가끔 롤들어가면 하고 계신거를 보긴 봤는데 ㅎㅎㅎ
<crixer> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 아하 계시군요 , 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<crixer> 아 저
<crixer> 잔쩌,,,
<crixer> 진짜.. 트롤만 한 10판중에 8판만나서
<crixer> 세기말에 강등당했음요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<crixer> 플레2임 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<crixer> 와진짜 세기말이라고 막던짐...
<autowiz_> 트롤은 약한편 아닌가요?
<crixer> 하 그래서 플레테두리받았어요
<jun__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 그래도 플레면.....
<crixer> 아 원래 다이안데..
<jun__> 전 실버충임돠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<crixer> 다이아 테두리가 젤예쁜데
<crixer> 마첼테두리는 힘드니..
<crixer> 시즌6에는 마첼 한번가봐야죵
<ipeter> jun__: 어엇
<ipeter> 글쎄요.
<ipeter> 그 학생 수업끝 후 알바시간 및 요일을 탐색(?) 못해서요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun__> 크흠~
<jun__> 내일 외근일정을 어떻게든 만들어서 일찍 가보려했는데;;;;
<ipeter> 어헛...
<ipeter> 내일이라...
<jun__> 헛걸음 할 가능성도 있겠네요
<ipeter> 일단 수업끝나면 올지도 모르니
<ipeter> 일단 3~5시 사이에 오시길 추천드립니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<jun__> 3~5시면... 애매하네요;;
<crixer> 거기가어딘가요
<crixer> 갑니다..
<jun__> 이대앞에 무슨 박물관이 있대요 ㅎㅎㅎ 거기알바생이 그렇게 이쁘다고....쿨럭;;;
<crixer> 오호
<crixer> 롤 완전 새로운 게임이 되었네요
<jun__> 그러게요;;;;
<jun__> 이번 패치로.... 원딜충이 엄청나게 양성이 될꺼 같은 기분;;;;
<crixer> 제가 또 한 원딜하죠
<jun__> ㅎㅎㅎ 잘하시잖아요~ ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 어케변했나유
<HolyKnight> 서포충임다
<jun__> 게임이 중반이후에 몸빵용 케릭터한테 원딜이 많이 당하던 부분을 개선하기 위해서 원딜의 특성자체를 바꾼 케이스인데요;;;
<jun__> 6개의 케릭터가 특성이 조금씩 변해서 쭉 나열하기엔 조금 무리가 있네요
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> http://outstanding.kr/idecca-indoor-position/
<jun__> 시장규모 15조....
<crixer> 아
<crixer> 저 정말 마나포션 사랑했는데 사라졌어요
<crixer> 와 이제 현상금 팀 전체한데주네요
<crixer> 작년에는 이렇게 안바꼈던거같은데 많이 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 이거 읽어보는데 머리가 빙글빙글
<pchero_work> http://blog.naver.com/kwangjae1029/220535103929
<pchero_work> 요거 읽어볼만 하네요.
<jun__> 마나포션없어졌어요..?? 클났네
<crixer> 특성이 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 왜이렇게변했대
<crixer> 한번 들어가셔서 보셔요
<crixer> 완전이상해진듯
<crixer> 이제 21 9 이런식이아니라
<crixer> 16 4 10 이런식으로찍을듯요
<autowiz_> 좋은 회사군요 , 글올리신분도 뭔가 하실려는 열정이 있으시고.... 둘다 부럽네요
<autowiz_> 저도 저랑 같이 일할 수 있을만한 사람 한명만 있으면 좋겠습니다. ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 우분투에서는 컨트롤 + 알트 + t키를 누르면 터미널 실행 단축키인데
<autowiz_> 맥은 뭐였더라 command + 음....
<autowiz_> 아니면 커스터마이징 할 수 는 있는데
<autowiz_> ctrl + alt 도 돼는지는 모르겠네요
<ipeter> 맥에서는 터미널 실행 단축키를 못찾겠어요.
<ipeter> 구글링해도요.
<autowiz_> shift + command + N
<autowiz_> http://dashkards.com/terminal
<autowiz_> 음... 이게 터미널이 선택되어 있을때만 먹는건가
<autowiz_> 그렇다면 데쉬보드인가 거기서 아이콘 하나 잡아서 단축키 지정하는게 되는지 봐야 할듯 합니다만.
<ipeter> 네네 감사합니다 오즈님-
<samahui_tp> 전 퇴근합니다
<samahui_tp> 일찍 가려니 즐겁넹
<samahui_tp> 즐겁네요
<samahui_tp> 즐거운 저녁 시간들 되세요
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 인사도 하기전에 가셔버리다니.
<ipeter> 으흐흐흐흐흑
<autowiz_> 오오 사마휘님 오늘 일찍 가시는구나 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 오즈님은 저와함께 밤을 새요.
<ipeter> 세요.
<ipeter> 뭐가 맞죠
<ipeter> 므흣~
<autowiz_> 밤을 지새우다 , 밤을 새다 , 가 표현이라는군요
<ipeter> 그래요.
<ipeter> 어쨋든
<ipeter> 중요한것은
<ipeter> 함께 밤을 새요.
<ipeter> 으흐흐
<ipeter> 휴..
<ipeter> 터미널 프롬프트도 바꿔주고...
<ipeter> 흠..
<ipeter> 정신없이 세팅중이네요.
<ipeter> mysql이랑 mongoDB는 설치하고 가야겠네요.
<HeavensBus> 56
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<jason__> ㅎㅎㅎ Heavens Bus  래. ㅋ
<autowiz_> 재순님 송년회는 언제쯤이 좋을까요?
<jason__> 아~~~무래도 좋아요. 불러만 주삼. 찬조? 좀 하면 ㄲㅕ줄꺼죠?
<autowiz_> 으음... 말이 나오다가 다시 시들해져서
<autowiz_> 슬슬 사람들을 모아봐야 하는데 ㅎㅎ
<jason__> 누가 시들하게? 콱! ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason__> 사실 (내 집 김장 준비하는 날인)  11/21일 제외하고는 번개도 환영.
<ipeter> 후후
<ipeter> 스물스물 끼어봅니다.
<ipeter> 허허
<cheesekun> \ ' ')/
<autowiz_> 피터님은 마눌님 모시고 오시고 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 제가 마눌님이 어디....
<ipeter> 혹시... 손을 말씀하시는건가요.
<ipeter> 으헉
<ipeter> 19금
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 죄송합니다.
<ipeter> 지금 mac에 mysql 설치중입니다.
<ipeter> 에러나네요.
<ipeter> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> razGon_LEo660M, http://news.donga.com/BestClick/3/all/20151110/74695114/1 ...
<jason__> ujuc:  잘 지내죠??
<ujuc> 넵 :)
<ujuc> 정신없네요..
<ujuc> 레일즈하느라.ㅡ.ㅡ..;;;
<jason__> ㅎㅎㅎ 그래도 꾸준히 보니 반갑습니다. ^^
<ujuc> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ujuc> 딱히 갈곳이 없긴해요 :)
<DarkCircle> 새벽반 -ㅅ-)/ 흔들
<autowiz_> 새벽반 방긋 ^^ ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle>  ~( - -)~ 흐물.
<autowiz_> 번쩍
<autowiz_> 띠띠띠띠 띠띠띠띠 기상 알람이 울린다..  그렇게 또 하루가 시작된다 ^^
<autowiz_> 오늘은 수능날이다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-11-12
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<crixer> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 싱글벙글
<autowiz_> 포테토님 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz_> 크릭서님도 안녕하시구요
<crixer> 네 안녕하세요?
<crixer> 뭔가
<ipeter> 출근했어요.
<ipeter> 휴.
<ipeter> 엄청 밀리네요.
<crixer> 사촌동생이 수능을 본다니까 기분이 이상하네요
<autowiz_> 다들 정상출근 하셨네요 ㅎㅎ 뭐 저희도 그랬습니다만
<jun> 어제도 달리는 바람에 저는 출근은했지만... 좀비모드로 있습니다;;
<autowiz_> 거의 뭐 그로기 상태겠구만 ㅋㅋ
<jun> 마우스 움직이는게 힘들어요....ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 리붓하고 다시 왔어요-
<ipeter> 안녕하세요-
<ipeter> 오늘 자체 늦게 출근했는데 사람들은 다 와 있네요
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 완젼 무한입니다.
<autowiz_> 특별히 말 없으면 정상 출근인 곳이 더 많은거 같더라구요
<ipeter> 흥
<ipeter> 나쁜 사람들이예요.
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<jun> 저희회사는 어제 퇴근할때쯤 이야기는 하더군요.. 내일 수능이네~? 그말이 끝이었습니다. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 수능이라고 늦게 출근하는것도 없구;;;;
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> 본녀는 늦게 출근....
<jun> ipeter: 오늘 일정을 만들어서 일찍끝내고 이대 박물관을 가보려했으나... 일정이 안생기네요;;;ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 후훗
<ipeter> 그냥 늦게라도 놀러오세요
<crixer> 본녀..?
<crixer> 여자셨어요??
<crixer> 뭔가 닉네임은 터프한 남자분이실거라생각했는데
<jun> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> gjr
<ipeter> 혹
<ipeter> 홀리나이트?
<ipeter> 님?
<ipeter> 남자분 아니신가요?
<ipeter> 나이트는 기사잖아요.
<jun> 엥??? 저도 알고 있는 사실을....
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아니요
<ipeter> 기사=남자
<jun> 아...ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun> 저번에 한번 밝히셨던거 같아요 ㅎㅎㅎ 숙녀분이라고 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 저, root계정은 user 안에 디렉토리 만들어줘야하나요?
<ipeter> 아이고
<jun> 다들 실수하신겁니다~ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 제가 학교 예쁘신분 있다고 마구 그래서 보기 안좋으셨겠군요.
<ipeter> 조심하겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 아...이거 은근히 우분투하고 틀리네요.
<crixer> 그춍.,.
<crixer> 닉네임만보면
<crixer> 굉장히 터프하실거같은 = 기사니까요 남자분이신데
<ipeter> 이거 셸 변경이라든지 뭐죠. 맥?
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<crixer> 깜짝놀랬네요
<crixer> 응?
<crixer> 아 puytty이거 간혹 글씨가 겹치는 버그가있네요
<crixer> irc사용할떄
<crixer> 맥도
<crixer> 아니다..
<jun> 글꼴을 바꿔보시는게.....
<ipeter> 헐, 맥은 /var/root 여기에 root계정것이 있나요?
<ipeter> private/var/root요
<jun> 저는 아직 맥을 써본적이 없어서요;;;;
<crixer> cd ~/하면 루트 폴더로가지않을까요
<ipeter> 하악...ㅠ 10년은 늙어가는것 같아요.
<crixer> 루트 홈디렉토르로
<crixer> 그걸 원하시는건가....
<ipeter> 맞네요. 그위치
<ipeter> 왜 루트 디렉토리가 var 밑에 있을까요?
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 음...
<ipeter> 보통 private/var/root를  User로 밑으로 링크 걸어주나요?
<ipeter> 와.
<ipeter> 뎁따 어렵네요.
<ipeter> 사마휘님이시다!!!
<ipeter> 사마휘님...ㅠ
<ipeter> 아..계속 삽질중이예요.
<ipeter> 어렵습니다.
<koolDJ> 안녕하세요
<jun> 안녕하세요~
<koolDJ> 오랜만에 우분투를 설치하고 사용하는데. 설치하고 나서 사용해보니 자동으로 전원이 안꺼지더라고요. 멈춤현상도 생기는 것 같은데. 우분투 써본이래 이런적이 없는데 이상하네요.
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요. 버젼은 최신버젼으로 설치하셨을거 같은데요 버젼을 한,두단계 낮추는게 도움이 될때도있습니다.
<koolDJ> 15.~대를 쓰고 있는데
<autowiz_> 준~~ 우리 7시반에 볼까?
<autowiz_> 해민이가 될려나?
<koolDJ> 15버전대가 말이 많은가요. LTS버전으로 다운그레이드 해야하나......
<autowiz_> 15.대가 문제가 많지는 않았던거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 다른 하드웨어 문제는 아닐거 같긴 합니다만. 으음...
<koolDJ> 아 그렇군요. 윈도우즈를 쓸때는 지장없었는데 우분투를 깔고나서 보니 전원꺼짐도 안되고 그래서요...... 제 디바이스가 리눅스민트를 사용했을때는 멀쩡했던것으로 기억하고요
<autowiz_> 리눅스 민트 라던가 윈도우즈 를 설치해보는 방법도 있습니다 ^_^
<koolDJ> 저는 순혈 우분투를 쓰겠다는 고집이 있어서 삽질을 하는중입니다.
<autowiz_> 보드마다 acpi 지원 부분에서 문제가 종종 생기곤 합니다.
<koolDJ> 아 그렇군요. 제가 노트북을 사용중인데 보드랑 안맞아서 그런가보군요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> grub 부팅하실때 e 눌러서 부팅 옵션 편집창 열으시고 acpi=off 등의 옵션을 커널 옵션줄 다음에
<autowiz_> 추가하면 일단 기본동작은 정상적으로 하는 경우도 있습니다.
<autowiz_> ACPI 고급기능을 쓰는 경우 문제가 될 수 있는데 대부분 그렇게까지는 잘 안쓰는거 같더라구요.
<koolDJ> 맨끝에 입력하면 되나요?
<koolDJ> e를 눌러보니 setparams 'ubuntu'부터 시작하는 군요
<autowiz_> -- rgb quiet silence 등이 있는데
<autowiz_> 맨뒤에 넣으시면 됩니다. 관련 글 찾아보시면.
<autowiz_> nolpic , acpi=off  , acpi=XXXonly 등 몇가지 옵션이 더 나올겁니다.
<koolDJ> 감사합니다.
<autowiz_> 저도 한번 해볼께요 잠시만요
<koolDJ> 자리좀 옮기고 채팅방에 들어갈께요
<autowiz_> 정확히 몇버젼이시지요?
<ipeter> 아아...맥 헬프쳐도 되나요?
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 마음 편하게 치시면 됩니다.
<autowiz_> 저도 같이 쳐드리겠습니....    으흐흐흐
<ipeter> mysql_safe 치면 -bash: mysql_safe: command not found
<ipeter> 가 뜹니다.
<autowiz_> which mysqld_safe
<ipeter> 근데 echo $PATH를 치면 분명히
<ipeter> 해당 경로가 path에 잡혀있다는 말이죠..ㅠ
<koolDJ> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 이것 usr/local/mysql/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/opt/X11/bin
<ipeter> which결과값은
<ipeter> usr/local/mysql/bin/mysqld_safe 이것입니다.
<ipeter> 그러니 path에 잡혀있는데 왜...not found가 뜰까요.
<ipeter> 아오...!
<autowiz_> 오타난게 아니라면
<autowiz_> mysqld_safe 가 아니라
<autowiz_> mysql_safe 라고 쳐서 그런거 같은...   그게 아니라면 다른 문제는 ....
<autowiz_> 경로에서 앞에 슬러쉬는 일부러 뺀거지요? 명령이라서 안먹히니까
<autowiz_> koolDJ: grub 부팅화면을 자꾸만 놓쳐서 이제야 봤습니다.
<autowiz_> 맨 밑에 linux 로 시작하는 줄 하고 initrd 로 시작하는 줄일 있으실거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 그중에 linux 로 시작하는 줄 (줄이 길어서 나뉘어져 있어서 여려줄로 보일 수 있습니다.)
<autowiz_> 끝에 추가하시면 됩니다. 참고로 비번 복구할때는 저기 single 이라고 치는 경우도 있습니다.
<koolDJ> 지금 acpi=force로 수정해서 해보고 있어요
<koolDJ> 포럼글을 보는데 안꺼짐현상은 노트북 여러기종에 있는 모양이더라고요 -_-;;
<koolDJ> shutdown명령어도 안먹혀서 강제종료를 해야한다니....
<autowiz_> 네 사실은 셧다운 되다가
<autowiz_> 마지막에 메인보드 power-off 시키는과정에 acpi 프로토콜 오류 등으로 안꺼지는게 아닌가 하는 생각이 듭니다.
<koolDJ> 아 그렇군요
<koolDJ> 오 부트매니저라는 프로그램을 이용했는데
<koolDJ> 끄기가 되네요
<ipeter> gjf
<ipeter> 헐
<ipeter> 되었어요 되었어요 되었어요.
<ipeter> 울뻔 했어요.
<autowiz_> mysqld 가 되었다는 말씀이신거지요
<ipeter> sp.
<ipeter> 네.
<ipeter> 근데 아직 이상한점이 많아요.
<ipeter> 아 맥 진짜 우분투랑 많이 다르네요
<ipeter> 와..미치겠어요.
<jun> 점심 먹고부터 이상하게 무릎이 아프네요;;;;크흑~
<autowiz_> 준준준
<imsu> 안녕하세요~!
<jun> autowiz: 네 말씀하세요~
<jun> 임수님 안녕하세요~
<imsu> jun: 안녕하세요
<imsu> autowiz: 형님~ 혹시 파이썬 아십니깡? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아...ps -ax로 mysql 프로세스 죽이는데
<ipeter> 자꾸 안죽고 다른 pid로 구동이 되네요
<ipeter> 이거 kill -9 PID방법말고 다른방법 없나요?
<ipeter> 불사조 프로세스네요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아, 맥입니다. os x 10.11
<jun> 재투빙..???
<jun> 쩝;;;
<jun> 재부팅을 재투빙으로 써놨네요;;; 죄송합니다.. 실없는 소리해서;;
<ipeter> 아니예요
<jun> 맥이 좋긴 좋죠..????
<jun> 다들 그 이야기를 하던데...
<bluedusk> 맥이 좋은건 그냥 gui 환경에서 쓸떄...
<bluedusk> 서버나 그런쪽으로는 안써봐서..
<bluedusk> 전 잘 모르겠네요
<jason____> 왜 나한텐 아니 물어보우? imsu
<bluedusk> 제가 여쭤봐드릴까요? jason____  님?
<ipeter> bluedusk: 블더니!!!!!!!!!!!
<ipeter> 저 헬프입니다.
<ipeter> 도와주세요
<ipeter> 엉엉엉
<bluedusk> 네?
<ipeter> 맥 10.11에
<ipeter> mysql을 설치했는데
<ipeter> 설정파일 my.cnf파일을 제가 만들어야하나요?
<ipeter> 혹시 mysql설치하셨나요?
<bluedusk> 맥에다가 mysql을 설치 해서 써본적이 없어서요..
<bluedusk> 끽해야 workbench 잠깐..
<bluedusk> 전 맥을 그냥 순수하게 클라이언트 용도로만 써서요..;
<ipeter> 아앗.
<ipeter> 네 알겠습니다.
<autowiz_> 꺄 임수다
<autowiz_> 파이션 몰랑 ㅠㅠ
<jason____> (난 파썬 좀 안당?) ㅎ
<jason____> 임수랑 잘 안놀고 싶다~ ㅋ
<imsu> 오잉? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> jason____: 안녕하세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> autowiz_: 흐엉 ㅠ.ㅠ;;;
<imsu> jason____: embedded python 에서 import 가 에러 나는데 제가 파이썬을 잘 몰라서요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<jason____> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/AbR0g4Hb/
<jason____> sorry, 그거 내가 좀 *비*전문인데, 자세한 환경은 무요? imsu   <--- 갔네?
<jason____> 갔어! 쩝
<jun> ipeter: 오랫만에 와도 신촌은 신촌이네요....ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 궁금한게 있는데요
<ipeter_> mysql의 데이터가 쌓이는 db를 옮겨주려고 하는데요(다른 디렉토리로)
<ipeter_> 설정파일에 아예 바꿀까요
<ipeter_> 아니면 설정파일이 정해놓은 디폴트 디렉토리를 그냥 제가 원하는 디렉토리로 심볼릭링크를 거는게 나을까요?
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> jun: 오셨군요
<jun> 네 ㅋㅋ 현재 신촌입니다
<ipeter_> 아앗
<ipeter_> 미리 말씀하셨으면 술이나 한잔 할껄요.
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 업무로 오신건가요?
<ipeter_> 외근이요?
<jun> autowiz님께 배우고 있어요 ㅎㅎ 스터디왔죠 ㅎ
<ipeter_> 어엇!!!!
<ipeter_> 뭐예욧 오즈님
<ipeter_> 와~~~~
<ipeter_> 너무하시다!!!!!
<ipeter_> autowiz: 일어나라구욧!!!!
<ipeter_> autowiz: 왜 나는 안가르쳐줘요!!!
<ipeter_> 왜요!!!
<jun> 제 앞에 계세요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> autowiz: 이글 보십시오 오즈님!!!!
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 대답하라구욧!!!!
<ipeter_> 오즈!!!! 오즈님!!!!
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 두분 너무하신거 아닙니까.
<jun> 전 아무것도 한게 없습니다;;;
<ipeter_> jun: 저 혹시 답좀 주실 수 있나요?
<ipeter_> data가 쌓이는 mysql 폴더를
<ipeter_> 바꾸려고 하는데
<ipeter_> my.cnf파일에 다른 폴더를 명기해주는 편으로 셋팅해주나요
<ipeter_> 아니면 그건 그냥 내버려두고
<ipeter_> 보통 심볼링 링크로 바꿔주나요?
<ipeter_> 관리하는데 어느편이 더 나을까요?
<ipeter_> autowiz: 배신자.
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 미워요 오즈님
<jun> 저는.... 모르는 범위입니다 -_-;;;;
<jun> 답이 되지 못해 죄송합니다
<ipeter_> 헉
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 네네
<jun> 음... mysql은 아니었지만
<jun> config에 명시를 해줘서 데이터가 쌓이게 하는게 심볼보다는 조금더 빠르다고 배웠습니다
<jun> 근데 관리가 편하게 하기 위해서 심볼링크를 쓰긴하죠
<ipeter_> 감사합니다.
<jun> 기술적인 증명은 못해드리겠네요;;;;
<jun> 그냥 들은거라서리;;;
<ipeter_> jun: 근데
<ipeter_> 심볼릭 링크를 걸면
<ipeter_> 원래 쌓이던
<ipeter_> 폴더는 그대로 쌓이잖아요.
<jun> 음..??? config에 설정하신 부분이랑 심볼링크할곳을 자세히 설명해주셔야알것 같은데요;;;
<ipeter_> 음..
<ipeter_> 이번주 주말에 그냥 한번 뵈러가야겠네요.
<ipeter_> 오즈님이요.
<ipeter_> ㅎㅎ
<jun> 전 이만 들어가보겠습니다~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 회사 복귀~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<DarkCircle> 지금 시간대는
<DarkCircle> 댁에 계시는게 정상이 아닌카 (먼산)
<autowiz_> 회사에 있는게 정상이 되어버린 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 음주 코딩~~
<DarkCircle> 내일 아침에 git checkout -- sourcecode.c
<DarkCircle> lol
<PotatoGim> 하지만 이미 git push...
<PotatoGim> 결국엔 git rebase -i HEAD~1을...
<DarkCircle> 위 아래 위위 아래
<PotatoGim> git push origin master --force
<PotatoGim> ...ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> ㅠㅠ...
<PotatoGim> 요새 개발자 코스프레하는 한 사람으로서 고민이 많네요...
<PotatoGim> 윗선에서는 직접 개발하는 것보다 오픈소스 소프트웨어를 가져다 쓰는 것을 바라고..
<PotatoGim> 저는 우리 기술을 차근차근 쌓아야 한다는 생각이고...
<PotatoGim> 잘 만든 소프트웨어 편하게 쓰면 좋다만...
<DarkCircle> 바닥부터 기술쌓는거야 좋기야 하지만 ... 회사가 그걸로 초장기로 사업할거 아니거나 딱히 오픈소스를 썼을때 라이선스 이슈가 발생한다거나 하는게 아니면
<DarkCircle> 그냥 오픈소스 쓰는게 나아요.
<PotatoGim> 편하죠..ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 시간도 문제고 그만큼 인건비 들어가는것도 문제니까 아싸리 그냥 빨리 가져다가 뚝딱 만들어 해치우는게 ...
<DarkCircle> 무엇보다 ...
<DarkCircle> "바퀴 발명 문제"를 언급할 가능성이 있어보이네요.
<PotatoGim> 저도 만일 SI 성이면 그냥 편하게 편하게 가고 싶은데..
<PotatoGim> 자사 제품이라고 나가야되는 제품인데 그렇게 이거저거 붙인 녀석을 까보면 진짜 아무 것도 없다는게...
<DarkCircle> 근데 iptime이나 이런거도 사실 ... 실제로 까보면 뭐 없어요. 거기서 중요한건 "튜닝" 이랑 UI연동이지.
<PotatoGim> 그 튜닝이랑 UI가 이쪽에선 이미 평준화가 된거라...
<DarkCircle> 네 뭐 기술이란게 엄청 거창한거 쓴다고 해도 쓰는 입장에서 모르면 말짱 헛거예요.
<PotatoGim> 소형 장비를 대상으로 하는 다른 팀을 보면 UI나 자잘한 튜닝이 중점이 되더라구요.
<DarkCircle> 사실 클라이언트가 필요한건
<DarkCircle> "안건드리고도 전원만 켜면 알아서 돌아가는거"
<PotatoGim> 장애나도 쉽게 처리 가능한거...ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 장애나면 어떻게 해요? "걍 껐다키세요" "네"
<PotatoGim> 요번에 Isilon OneFS를 보는데
<PotatoGim> 정말 잘 만들었더라구요.
<PotatoGim> 이런저런 화려한 기능이 아니라
<PotatoGim> 스토리지에서 보여줘야하는 것들만 심플하게 보여주고
<PotatoGim> 메뉴나 기능 구성도 단순하고..
<autowiz_> 튜닝이랑 안전화를 많이 하면 됩니다.
<autowiz_> 스토리지 만들면서 OS 랑 FS 까지 만드는건 좀 비효율적이잖아요
<autowiz_> 물론 스토리지 프로그램까지 그냥 막 가져다 쓰는건 좀 이상하다는 생각이 드는데
<autowiz_> 초기에 엄청나게 투자하고 투입해서 개발할거 아니면 개발하는개인도 회사 시간도 엄청 들어가거든요
<DarkCircle> 그 무슨 회사더라 ...
<PotatoGim> 저는 그 부분에 있어서 참 안타까운게
<DarkCircle> 전원켜면 그냥 웹에 들어가서 파일 다운로드할 수 있는 그 ...제품 ..
<PotatoGim> 지금까지 힘들게 굴러오면서 이렇게하면 안된다는 것을 알면서도
<PotatoGim> 결국엔 편한 길만 찾더라구요.
<PotatoGim> 스토리지 제품들이 대부분 그렇지만
<DarkCircle> 편하게 하면서 결과물도 편하게 하는게 기술이죠. 뭐 별거 없어요.
<PotatoGim> 다들 나사 하나씩 빠진 것들을 뿐이라
<DarkCircle> 엔지니어가 가지지 말아야 할 최대망상중 하나가 뭐냐면
<PotatoGim> 결국엔 하려면 최소한 바닥부터 유저 영역에 대한 인터페이스까지는 제공을 해야 되는데
<DarkCircle> 근거없는(또는 검증 기간 짧은) 고급기술에 대한 자부심.
<PotatoGim> 이 부분을 간과하는 것 같아요.
<DarkCircle> 인터페이스 제공은 맞긴 해요. 근데 클라이언트가 어느선까지 필요로 하고 요구를 하는지
<DarkCircle> 그에 대한 분석은 정말 필요함.
<PotatoGim> 저희는 그 부분이 되게 좁죠 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> SNIA만 따라가도 되니까.
<DarkCircle> 가끔 보면 클라이언트에서 요구하는게
<DarkCircle> "로그" "통계" 이런건데
<DarkCircle> 솔직히 그거랑 접속하고 파일 잘 받아오고 하는거만 잘 돼도
<DarkCircle> 클라이언트 입장에선 더 요구할게 없어요.
<pchero_work> 헐...
<PotatoGim> 저희는 그 쪽보다는 서버가 쓰는 스토리지라
<pchero_work> 예전에 한국 다녀오면서 SAS 기를 이용했는데..
<DarkCircle> 그냥 한마디로 NAS인데 제 기능 잘 되고 파일 주고받고 잘 되고 "로그" "통계" 잘 보여주고 끝.
<PotatoGim> 고가용성이 아무래도...
<PotatoGim> 안정성에 성능이 부가적인 경우가 많죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 네 고가용성을 확보한다는게 근본적인 안정성도 필요하지만 만일의 경우를 대비한 "로그" "통계"는 필요하죠.
<pchero_work> 비행기 여행중에 가방이 부서져서 컴플레인 걸었더니.. 새걸로 사준다네요. 헐..
<PotatoGim> 헉...
<PotatoGim> 사실 저희는 로그 통계 다 얄짤 없어요.
<DarkCircle> insufficient disk space 같은 케이스는 제품의 결함 때문에 일어나는게 아니니까.
<PotatoGim> 고객들은 다운되면 그냥 컴플레인이죠.
<DarkCircle> 로그 통계는 관리자 입장에서 필요할 수도 있어요.
<DarkCircle> 다운이 왜 다운인지 고객이 그걸 알고 컴플레인을 거는거랑 모르고 거는거랑 비용차이가 엄청나거든요.
<PotatoGim> 문제가 그 로그와 통계에 대한 비중이 적정선이라는게 있는데
<DarkCircle> 네 어떤 경우에 로그를 뿌리냐 얼마나 뿌리냐 어느선까지 뿌리고 나머진 자를거냐 이런게 있죠. 그 데이터가 너무 많아도 고객이 싫어하고
<DarkCircle> 너무 없으면 문제가 파악이 안되니까 오히려 또 그것도 싫어하고.
<PotatoGim> 사실상 그런 부분보다 스토리지 서비스에 대해 중점을 많이 두거든요.
<PotatoGim> 헬조선 한계인건지... 장애나면 그냥 퍼콜 부르는게 대다수고...ㅜ
<DarkCircle> 고객은 어떤 프로세스에 대한 직간접적 비용투자를 매우 싫어해요.
<DarkCircle> 어떤 제품에 대해서는 굳이 비용이나 시간을 안들여도 되는 편리함이 있는데 왜 이제품에서는 이리 번거롭냐 그러면 팽해버림.
<PotatoGim> 어느 절차던 돈 들어가는 절차는 민감해지죠~
<PotatoGim> 사실 그 부분에서 아직까지 저희가 먹히는건
<DarkCircle> 돈이 안들어가도 시간이 들어가면 그것도 역시.
<PotatoGim> 싼거죠.
<PotatoGim> BMT 때 EMC/NetApp 가져다놓으면 싸다는거만으로 먹고 들어가는 경우도 많으니까요.
<PotatoGim> 물론 자금 여유 되는 고객들은 그냥 맘 편하게 EMC/NetApp 제품 쓰지만
<PotatoGim> 그게 아니면 만만한거에 퍼콜 부르는게 더 싸게 먹힌다는 걸 아니까 그러나봐요.
<DarkCircle> 그냥 싸다기보단 ... 자신들이 문제 해결을 할 경우 비용 들이고 시간 들일바에야
<DarkCircle> 비용 더 들어가도 그냥 불러서 처리하는게 깔끔하기 때문일거예요
<DarkCircle> TOC 때문에.
<PotatoGim> 그게... 저희 제품은 워런티 + 만료 후 퍼콜을 해도
<PotatoGim> EMC/NetApp보다 싸거든요.
<DarkCircle> 네 TOC로 보면 확실히 싸죠. 리스크 보장에 처리비용 "비싸게" 얹어도
<DarkCircle> 특히 "고객" 입장에서.
<DarkCircle> 그게 중요.
<DarkCircle> 괜히 지들이 건드렸다가 "고장났을 경우"
<DarkCircle> 그에 대한 책임을 자신들이 져야 할 때 들어가는 비용은
<DarkCircle> 전문 업체에서 처리하는 비용의 통상 2~3배
<PotatoGim> 아이러니한게 저희 쪽은 대부분 한번 납품 들어가면 손을 안댑니다...
<PotatoGim> 손을 안대다보니 문제가 발생하면 열에 아홉은 저희가 숙이고 들어가야 되거든요.
<DarkCircle> 그게 정상이예요.  그만큼 제품이 완전하다는거고.
<PotatoGim> 손을 안댄다는게 장애 빈도가 낮다기보다는
<PotatoGim> 사소한 문제에 대해서도 바로 호출이 되는 경우가 많아요.
<DarkCircle> 고객이 돈을 주고 산다는건 어디까지나 제품의 "완전 무결성"에 가치를 매기고 거래를 하는거니.
<PotatoGim> 이쪽에선 그렇게 가치 평가가 되는 마지노선이 NetApp/EMC...
<DarkCircle> 결함인지 아닌지 모르는 경우는 꽤 많죠.
<DarkCircle> 엔지니어 입장에서는 사실 별로 신경쓸 꺼리조차도 안되는게 사용자 입장에서는 "이건버그야!" 해버리면 버그가 되는거고요.
<PotatoGim> 문제가 그거죠 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 대부분이 니네가 문제야!
<DarkCircle> 사실 정상 동작인건데 기능자체를 이해를 못해서 이거 웨이뤱 ㅡ3ㅡ
<DarkCircle>  ...이러거나.
 * DarkCircle 줴훈줴훈?
<PotatoGim> 차라리 대형 벤더처럼 비싸게 먹고 들어가면 억울하지나 않을텐데
<PotatoGim> 크리티컬한 사이트에 대한 워런티 재계약에 대해 비용 재산정이 들어갈 때 조금만 올라가도 불만이 터져나오니...
<samahui_tp> 처음부터 개발할때 소비자의 니즈를 잘 집어내서 맞춰주는것도 중요하지만... 소비자에게 충분히 이해시키는것도 중요한 이유가 거기있죠
<DarkCircle> 우리나라는
<DarkCircle> 옆에 중국이 끼어있어서 그런건지
<DarkCircle> 아니면 2000년대부터 기어들어온 엔지니어들 노예근성 때문인가
<DarkCircle> 굳이 안해도 되는 가격후려치기를 자꾸 해서 뭘 벌어먹기가 힘들어요.
<PotatoGim> 그런데 더 열 받는 부분은 대형 벤더가 저희랑 같은 근거를 대도
<PotatoGim> 저희는 겁나 까이고
<PotatoGim> 대형 벤더는 아 그런갑다...
<samahui_tp> 적은돈으로 큰 만족을 얻고 싶어하는 고객과 보다 가치를 높이고 싶은 기업의 시선차이 아닐까요
<PotatoGim> 사실 그런 부분에 있어서 중요한 서비스면 그냥 비싼 스토리지 쓰라고 하고 싶어요.
<DarkCircle> 근데 뭐 ... 어떤 문제가 있는데 고객이 그 문제가 일어나는 원인(유불)을 제대로 파악 못하고 그러면
<DarkCircle> 뭔 장비를 써도 어차피 마찬가지예요
<DarkCircle> 그냥 외장하드 들고 다니라고 하는게 더나을지도.
<DarkCircle> 저같은 경우는 어떻게 권하냐면,
<DarkCircle> 누군가가 장비를 알아봐달라고 해요.
<DarkCircle> 그러면 이 장비로 어느선까지 이렇게 쓸 수 있습니다. 쓰는건 뭐랑 비슷합니다.
<DarkCircle> "만일"의 경우를 대비해서 "개인용 백업" 장비를 추천합니다.
<DarkCircle> 무슨 얘기냐면 장비는 결국 편의성을 전제로 쓰는건데 어떤 문제가 언제든 있을 수 있으니까
<DarkCircle> 항상 개인적으로 대비를 해두라고 하는거죠.
<PotatoGim> 음.. 저희를 예로 들면
<PotatoGim> 일반적으로 다수의 서버들이 파일링 프로토콜로 저희 스토리지에 붙어서 사용하는 케이스라서 백업이나 복제/고가용성 구성에 대한 부분은 기본 권장이에요.
<PotatoGim> 다만 일반적인 방법으로 백업은 어려워서
<PotatoGim> 만만한게 NDMP나 VTL로 2차 백업을 뜨는데
<PotatoGim> 사실 이 부분만으로도 먹고 사는 회사들이 있을 정도로 스케일이 크거든요.
<PotatoGim> 거기에다 DR만 해도 사이버테크처럼
<PotatoGim> DR로만 먹고 사는 회사들도 있고.
<autowiz_> 포테토님 오늘 시니컬해 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 그래서 이 부분에 대한 책임은 가능하면 안지는게 좋은데 고객들이 바라니까 또 가져가길 바래요...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 게다가 암호화도 바라고
<PotatoGim> 중복 제거도 바라고
<PotatoGim> 이미 이 정도 수준이면...
<PotatoGim> EMC 대신에 우리 회사가 델에 인수됐을 듯...ㅜ
<autowiz_> 포테토님 회사장비는 용량 얼마짜리가 잘 나가나요?
<PotatoGim> 음... SMB 급으로는 단일 노드 당 10테라 언더로 나가고
<autowiz_> 맞습니다. 델이 포테토님을 몰라보고 어줍짢게 EMC 같은거나 먹은거지요 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 규모가 좀 커지면 스케일 아웃으로 나갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> ...
<PotatoGim> 개인적으로.. EMC/NetApp은 넘사벽입니다...ㅜ
<DarkCircle> 좀 시니컬하긴 하지만 겪어본 입장으로는 충분히 공감 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> EMC 생각보다 별거 없는듯 돈만 지지리 비싸고
<PotatoGim> ...ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 저도 그렇게 생각했는데... 시간이 지나면서 볼수록...
<autowiz_> MS 후속으로 오라클 EMC 도 쇄락의 길로 가지 말라는 법은 없지않을까 싶습니다.
<PotatoGim> 무시무시합니다...ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> MS는 애초에 문어발머영감이 말아먹은 규모가 있어서 =3...
<autowiz_> 그만큼 오랜기간동안 튜닝하고 연마한 내력이 있는거 뿐 아니겠습니까 허허허
<DarkCircle> MS는 숨기고 있는게 많아요.
<DarkCircle> 제품으로 잘 안내놓을 뿐이지.
<DarkCircle> IBM처럼 초중반에 정력을 다 쓰면서 온갖 과욕을 부리다 이렇게 나가리가 나느니 ...
<DarkCircle> 적당선에서 한번씩 펑펑 터뜨려주고 ...
<PotatoGim> 스토리지 업계는 SNIA라는 단체가 영향력이 강한데 여기를 주도하는게 EMC/NetApp...
<DarkCircle> 근데 MS에서 내놓는 제품은 ... 하드웨어 운영체제 Office 서버 개발툴 정도를 빼면
<DarkCircle> 다른건 뭘 어떻게 해도 마이너스럽 ...
<PotatoGim> 어흐..ㅜ 요새들어 점점 대형 벤더들에게 열폭하네요...
<DarkCircle> 규모를 키울라면 ... 벤치마킹에서 지긋~이 밟아줘야 ...
<PotatoGim> ...그건 진즉에 포기를...
<DarkCircle> 대형벤더가 대형벤더인 이유는
<PotatoGim> 이놈들이 하드웨어 바닥부터 하는 놈들이라...
<PotatoGim> 스토리지 하드웨어 프로토콜까지 이넘들 손에서 놀아납니다...ㅜ
<DarkCircle> 리서치를 겁나 파기 떄문이죠.
<PotatoGim> 네, 정말 볼때마다 놀라요.
<DarkCircle> 굳이 오픈소스로 얹어서 원가 절감해가면서
<PotatoGim> 화이트페이퍼 하나하나가 진짜...
<DarkCircle> 보안 프로토콜 붙여서 처리하는 방법 어지간히 있는데
<autowiz_> 데구르르릉
<DarkCircle> 구~르고~..
<DarkCircle> 빨딱 /-ㅠ-/ 일어서
<DarkCircle> 데구루루루루루룽~ ...
<DarkCircle> 구르고~ ...
<autowiz_> 다클옹 센스쟁이~  ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 많은 이야기 나누셨군요
<ipeter_> 집입니다.
<ipeter_> 씻도 가려구요.
<ipeter_> =)
<ipeter_> 출근해서 뵙겠습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2015-11-13
<crixer> 안녕하세요 비가 오는 날이네요 오늘은
<crixer> 요즘 따라 비가 좀 많이오네요
<crixer> 장마 때 보다 더 오는듯 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 부르릉 릉릉릉
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 힘들었어요.
<ipeter_> mysql 삭제 하느라요
<ipeter_> 터미널에서 한줄한줄 삭제해줘야하는군요.
<ipeter_> 제가 최신 10.11써서 그런지
<ipeter_> 우분투가 편하기도하고(익숙)
<ipeter_> 레퍼런스가 훨씬 많네요.
<ipeter_> 14:04인데요
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠ
<crixer> 전 그런 투정도 부러워요
<crixer> 저도 맥쓰고싶어요
<crixer> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 맥콜 마시면 맥 불러주나요?  맥 ~~ 콜~~   데굴데굴
<crixer> 아니 부장님..
<crixer> 여기서 이러시면안됩니다
<ipeter_> 아니 오즈님 부장님이십니까?
<ipeter_> 헐
<ipeter_> 후덜덜한 위치네요
<ipeter_> 저는 일개 사원급인데
<ipeter_> 어떻게 동갑인데 그럴수가 있습니까.
<ipeter_> 능력이 정말 최고군요.
<autowiz_> 그럴수 없습니다. 저는 부장이 아닙니다.
<crixer> 개그는 부장님급입니다
<crixer> 아니 분명 부장이실거에요
<autowiz_> 어허ㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 아.
<ipeter_> 구글 크롬 웹브라우저 쿠키 저장소가 어딘지 아시나요?
<ipeter_> 우분투 14.04입니다.
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠ 구글링해도 안보이네요
<ipeter_> 어디다 꼭꼭 감췄는지..ㅠ
<ipeter_> ~/.config/google-chrome/에 default directory가 없네요.
<jason____> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 아... 씨
<autowiz_> 부...  채
<ipeter_> ??
<ipeter_> 부채요?
<ipeter_> =_=
<autowiz_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9aNEs0sE1g
<autowiz_> 한국민속촌 부채장수 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 누구 아무도 없나요?
<jason____>  ?
<autowiz_> 심심합니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 좀 자다가 오겠습니다
<jason____> !
<samahui_tp> 점심 맛나게들 드셨나요? 비내리는 13일의 금요일... 즐거운 오후타임 되세요~
<autowiz_> 아 맞다 이번주가 기다리고 기다리던 13일의 금요일 이더군요ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 진짜 13일에 금요일이네요.
<ipeter> 오늘 학교에서 Pages강의 있어서 듣고 왔습니다.
<ipeter> 비가와서 신발이 다 젖어버렸네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 역시 교육이 교수님들 대상이라서 그런지
<ipeter> 저포함 4명이었네요.
<autowiz_> 원래 정원이 몇명이었는지는 모르겠습니다만. 출석률이 낮은거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 확실히 좀 손에 익기 시작하니까 파이핑 속도가 확실히 빨라 지는군요.
<autowiz_> 파이핑 > 타이핑
<ipeter> ?! 오즈님 뭐 바꾸셨나요?
<autowiz_> 저 손가락 바꿨잖아요 .. ㅎㅎ 모르셨구나 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> h
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ 그렇군요!
<ipeter> 오즈님?
<ipeter> 토요일날 저녁에 함 뵐까요?
<ipeter> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 뭐 그러시던가요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 음. 토요일 저녁에 시간 되시나요?
<autowiz_> 네 아무때나 오셔도 됩니다.
<ipeter> 네네.
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요!
<ipeter> 근데 어제는 신촌에 무슨일이 있으셔서 오신건가요?
<autowiz_> 스터디 모임 있어서요
<ipeter> !?
<ipeter> 무슨 스터디요?
<ipeter> 언제하시나요?
<autowiz_> 맴버들 편한시간 찾아서 1주일에 한번씩 저녁에 토즈에서 하고 있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 뭐에대해서 하세요?
<ipeter> 스터디 주제요
<autowiz_> 지금은 리눅스 기초에서 중급 정도 까지 나온 책 가지고 진행하고 있구요 3주쯤 있다가 끝나면 DBMS 간단한거 부터 좀 공부 해볼려고 계획 중입니다.
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<autowiz_> 크오오~~ 임수   하이잉~~
<ipeter> 헐퀴
<ipeter> 어려운거 하시는군요..
<autowiz_> 별로 안어려운데요 ㅎㅎ  그냥 select * from tablename ;  부터 시작할꺼라서
<ipeter> 리눅스 교재는 뭐예요?
<ipeter> 여쭤봐도 되나요?
<ipeter> 아.. 공부하고 싶다..
<ipeter> 부럽네요.
<autowiz_> 토즈는 좀 그런게 사람이 많다고 싸지는게 별로 없으니까
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> http://book.interpark.com/product/BookDisplay.do?_method=detail&sc.shopNo=0000400000&sc.prdNo=214585761&sc.dispNo=105597
<autowiz_> 이게 책 제목은 가장쉬운인데 가장쉬운건 절대 아닌거 같은 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 원래 좋은 책은 가까이두고 필요할때 마다 보는거라했으니 그런용도로도 어느정도는 괜찮을거 같고
<ipeter> 아. 저 리눅스 책만 벌써 3권 있어서 더이상의 책은....ㅠ
<ipeter> 학창시절부터 그랬죠.
<DarkCircle> 옛날에 한참 잘팔리던 슈퍼유저 책이 최소한 "당시에만해도" 괜찮았는데
<ipeter> 전 책만사고 공부는 않하는 그런 아이였습니다.
<ipeter> 후훗
<DarkCircle> 절반 이상은 한물간 기술들이라 유효할지가 의문이군요.
<DarkCircle> 책은 오지게 두껍고
<DarkCircle> 애초에 효율성 따위를 포기한 케이스
<autowiz_> 예전에 구글님 없으실때 각종 두꺼운 바이블 류가 참 괜찮았는데
<autowiz_> 요즘은 그냥 구글로 땡~
<ipeter> 시작하신지는 얼마나 되셨어요?
<autowiz_> 한 두달 된거 같은데 아직 진도는 얼마 못나갔어요. 그래도 대충 훓어보고 넘어갈려구요
<autowiz_> http://www.etnews.com/20151102000386?mc=cp_001_00005
<autowiz_> 007 영화 에서 주인공이 사용하는 휴대폰 이야기인데
<autowiz_> 원문을 한번 찾아보고 싶습니다.
<autowiz_> 과연 원문에도 창조요인이라는 단어가 있는지 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 사마휘님 늦게 오셨네요.
<pchero_work> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/58539/top-and-ps-not-showing-the-same-cpu-result
<pchero_work> 잘 모르고 있었는데... 이 글을 읽어보니 내용이 확실해지네요. ㅎ
<pchero_work> top 과 ps 는 다른 명령어였던 것입니다.. ㅋ
<samahui_tp> 늦게 온게 아니라 돌아댕기는 중에 농땡이 피우고 있습니다
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ 네네
<samahui_tp> 이제 볼링치러 갈겁니다
<samahui_tp> 불금 13일에 금요일밤을 즐겨보려고요
<samahui_tp> 간만에 자유입니다
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_tp> 잠시 사람들 기다리고 있습니다. 하루죙일 외근이다 뭐다 돌아댕기다 농땡이를 피우려니 시간이 너무 일찍이네요
<samahui_tp> 커피숍에 앉아서 프로그래밍하면서 농댕이 피우는데 재미가 솔솔하네요
<ipeter> 읍
<ipeter> 한발 늦었네요.
<ipeter> 사마휘님 좋은시간 되세요.
<ipeter> 이미 가셨지만 인사는 해봅니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> http://appleinsider.com/articles/15/11/01/daniel-craig-resisted-android-phone-placement-in-spectre-because-james-bond-only-uses-the-best
<autowiz_> CREATIVE 라고 대문자로 적혀있네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ   가능하면 창조 보다는 창의라고 해석하고 싶은데  쩝...
<autowiz_> http://gear.blizzard.com/index.php/default/starcraft-pylon-usb-charger.html
<autowiz_> 하이템플러도 소환이 가능할것만 같은 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 며칠동안 공허의 유산 플레이 영상 보고 있네요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 돌려보기 =3
<autowiz_> 네 저도 열심히 보고 있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 주말인데 퇴근 안하시나요 ~( -  -)~
<DarkCircle> libcheesekun_dll, cheesekun.dll을(를) 찾을 수 없습니다. [화긴]
<autowiz_> keep searching libcheesekun_dll ... ...
<libcheesekun_dll> ' ')!
<libcheesekun_dll> ' ') =3
<libcheesekun_dll> |) =3
<autowiz_> verification ... processing ... ... ... ...
<autowiz_> 다클옹 치즈군님 찾았습니다 . ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<cheesekun> XDD
<cheesekun> 앗! 폰으로 들어올게요!
<ipeter__> 안녕하세요
<ipeter__> 퇴근했습니다.
<ipeter__> 비가오네요.
<autowiz_> 네 비오더라구요 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter__> 오즈님 아직도 직장이신가요?
<autowiz_> 네 그렇지요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter__> 휴
<ipeter__> 진짜...
<ipeter__> 연봉 1억 받으셔야하는거 아닌가요.
<autowiz_> 아이고 1억가지고 안되지요
<ipeter__> zzzz
<ipeter__> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter__> 좀 나눠주세요
<autowiz_> 일을 나눠 드리고 싶은 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 뭐 보니까 거의 댁에 안가시고 회사에서 사시는거 같은데 그정도면 - -;
<DarkCircle> 3억은 받으셔야 되지 않나 싶네요
<DarkCircle> 당연히 업무용 세단 차량 지급은 해줘야되는거고 ...
<autowiz_> 10억 한번 불러볼려구요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 으잌
<autowiz_> 므허허허 농담이 ... 아닙니다 ... 으허허헛
<DarkCircle> 그동안 못받은거까지 (ㅋㅋㅋ)
<ipeter__> 아.
<autowiz_> 이.
<autowiz_> 유.
<DarkCircle> !!!
<ipeter__> 자동마운트가 되면 항상 drwxrwxrwx  1 root   root
<ipeter__> 이런 형식을 따르나요?
<autowiz_> 파일 시스템 자체의 퍼미션을 따르는게 기본입니다.
<autowiz_> vfat 의 경우 777 이  기본으로 할당되긴 합니다.
<autowiz_> 자세한 정보는 저도 찾아봐야 하는 ... ㅠㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-11-14
 * HolyKnight 프랑스 계엄령 선포!
<HolyKnight> [속보] CNN발 현재 최소 149명 사망(프랑스)
<jason____> THX, Holy Knight, but  여러 발 늦은 OLDs. (NOT NEWs)
<HolyKnight> ㅠㅠ
<jason____>                  ^____________^
<autowiz_> 아직 모르고 있던 저는 뭐지요 ㅠㅠ
<jason____> 아직 모르고 있던 저(=autowiz_ )는 ............. 억대 연봉 수령인
<autowiz_> 장난 아닌데요
<autowiz_> 아직은 얼마 못버는 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3692609&cpage=1
<autowiz_> 아오... 완전 끔찍합니다 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter__> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz_> 토요일이긴 하지만 너무 조용한거 아닌가요? ㅎㅎㅎ ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 어제 차 한대를 충동구매 했습니다...
<ircCloud^Seony> 이제껏 이 정도 액수를 질러본게 처음이라 살짝 겁나네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 비싼 차는 아니긴 한데...
<autowiz_> 자동차 사셨군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 저는 어제 처음들었느데 이런말이 있데요 , 차시면 한달은 좋다가 월납입금 고지서 보면서 할부 끝날때까지 후회한다는 ㅋㅋ 근데 이건 잘못된듯
<autowiz_> 어떤 모델로 사셨어요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 사진 링크 드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_MINILA> 어떤 차인지요?
<ircCloud^Seony> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/htmo8w0p8p1k1od/AADf3G0NsMyhRgjk5DQwh13_a?dl=0
<ircCloud^Seony> 스바루 포레스터에요
<razGon_MINILA> 스바루..ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 공부 엄청해서 산 차에요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 카니발과 비슷하지만 한급 이상의 멋진차.
<autowiz_> 뭐든 제품을 하나 살때는 공부를 엄청나게 하게 되더라구요. ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 하지만, 우리나라는 AS문제로 별루취급 못받은 놈이죠
<razGon_MINILA> 차자체는 좋습니다.
<autowiz_> 마눌님도 좋아라 하시는지요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 여자는 싫어함.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 세단 좋아함.ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 한국에서는 망한 브랜드더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 미국에서는 아주 유명한 차에요
<razGon_MINILA> 카니발 같은차
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단 브랜드 자체가 무조건 4륜 구동이에요
<autowiz_> 네 전에 캐나다 살던 형님도 스바루 좋아라 하셨습니다. 거긴 눈이 많이 와서
<ircCloud^Seony> 제 와이프가 좀 투박하고 큰 디자인을 좋아해서 저희 둘다 아주 맘에 들어해요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네.  눈 많이 오거나 길 험한 곳에서 스바루 차가 성능이 아주 좋다네요
<autowiz_> 두분이서 오붓하게 소풍이라도 ㅎㅎㅎ 두근두근
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 차 샀으니 싸돌아댕겨야죠
<autowiz_> 제 여친님은 갑자기 순식간에 DSLR  카메라를 사시고는 학원도 다니면서 배우시네요 헐헐
<ircCloud^Seony> 오... 좋네요.  제 와이프는 사줘도 안배워서 한 1년 동안 전원도 안켜보다가, 결국 식구들 줬어요
<autowiz_> 상의 정도는 했었어도 좋았을것을 ...    서니님도 사진 취미 있으시면 차타고 경치 좋은곳 찾아다니면서
<autowiz_> 사진도 찍고 , 입술도장도 찍고 꺄~~ 부끄부끄
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 저희가 그럴 짬밥은 지나서 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 저는 80 먹어도 손붙잡고 걸어다니고 싶은 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 잠시 막간을 이용해서 어제부터 궁금했던게 있습니다 서니님
<ircCloud^Seony> 네
<autowiz_> 힙합 가사중에 , with out promotion man ~ 뭐 이런 대목이 있는데
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 힙합가사 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 영어사전이나 구글에서도 딱히 무슨뜻이다라고는 나와있지는 않더라구요. 대충 유추는 되지만서두
<autowiz_> 누군가 어떤 외국사람 앨범에 노래 제목이기도 하긴 하던데 , 보통 어떤식으로 해석되시는지 아시는가 해서요.
<autowiz_> 그냥 홍보해주는 사람 이런뜻도 들어맞기는 하는데
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단,  전후 문맥을 알아야겠지만, 영어는 일반적인 노래 가사도 해석이 힘들어요ㅗ
<ircCloud^Seony> 축약을 많이  하거든요
<autowiz_> 어지간한건 사전이나 구글에 단락으로 라도 검색이 되거나 하는데 안나와서 혹시나 해서 여쭤봤습니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 차는 할부로 하신거죠? ㅜㅜ 몇개월 정도?
<ircCloud^Seony> 60개월요.     차 가격은 $$$27,000 정도입니다.
<ipeter__> 헐
<ipeter__> 많은 이야기 나누셨군요
<autowiz_> 보험같은건 얼마나 나가세요? 한국보다는 싼편일까요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 음.... 한국은 새차 보험 얼마에요?
<ipeter__> 오즈님 여친님도 신경써주셔야죠
<ipeter__> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter__> 맨날 그렇게 직장에서 밤 늦게까지 일하시면
<ipeter__> 여친느님 슬프지 않으실까요?
<ipeter__> ㅠ
<ipeter__> 일벌레 오즈님!
<ipeter__> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter__> 오즈님 오늘 수업 끝나고 찾아뵐까요?
<autowiz_> 보험 드는 사람에 따라 다른데 .
<ipeter__> 맞아요. 사람마다 틀려요. 차에 따라서도 틀리구요.
<autowiz_> 초반에는 년150 정도 나가는거 같습니다.
<ipeter__> 헉 비싸다.
<ipeter__> 초반에 100~150 드는것 같습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 여기는 보험사마다 좀 다른데, 제가 드는 보험은 새차 기준 년 100 정도 하는거 같네요
<autowiz_> 당근 와이프 분도 같이 하실거고
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨.  제 와이프는 면헣가 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 한국은 가족보험도 대상자중에 만27세 이하인가 한명만 있어도 보험금이 연간 수십만 원 차이나는 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 헙... 면허를 여태 안따신 이유가 있으신거겠지요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 운전하는게 무섭대요    ㅎㅎ
<ipeter__> 처음 면허들때 아주 많이 들죠.
<ipeter__> 운전 재미있는데 막상 하시면
<autowiz_> 저희 누나도 면허따고 1년 살짝만 몰고 다니다가 무섭다고 운전안하더니 이젠 장롱면허가 되서
<ircCloud^Seony> 보험료 조회해보니까 연 100까진 아니겠네요...
<autowiz_> 운전을 아예 못하네요
<ipeter__> 재미있어하시겠죠.
<ircCloud^Seony> 한국에서는 여자들이 운전하기 무서울만하죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 여기는 느리게 가든 어떻게 가든 아무도 뭐라 안해서 할만해요
<autowiz_> 저는 운전하는게 재미있어서 므흐흐흐  근데 옆사람은 재미가 없나보더라구요 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter__> 휴.
<ipeter__> 한국은 늦게가거나 차선 잘못들어 차 돌리면
<ipeter__> 욕+빵빵
<ipeter__> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter__> 사실 좀 성격 버리는것 같아요.
<autowiz_> 그래도 한국에서는 총은 안쏘잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter__> 푸하하
<ipeter__> 대박이네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 한국에 총기 합법화되면 쏠거 같은데요
<ipeter__> 그렇네요.
<ipeter__> 총 안쏘네요.
<ipeter__> 맞아요.
<ipeter__> 합법화되면 총쏜다 한표.
<ircCloud^Seony> 전국민의 반이 총을 쏠 줄 아는 무서운 나라가 한국이에요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 총을 쏠 줄만 아는게 아니라, 분해 조립까지 다 하죠
<ipeter__> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter__> 근데 군용라이플만 그럴 수 있다는게 함정일것 같아요.
<ipeter__> 권총은 몇명 못만져봤다는게 치명적이겟죠?
<ipeter__> 미국은 권총이 더 많지 않을까요?
<autowiz_> 저는 군대에서 권총 만져 봤어요 히힛
<autowiz_> 진짜 만져만 봤어요 중대 내에서 소대장님 가져다 준다고 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 아 중대장이었나
<autowiz_> 실탄은 잠실에서  Glock 싸봤구요 (길거리 GTA 아님 ㅠㅠ )
<ircCloud^Seony> http://news.sbs.co.kr/news/endPage.do?news_id=N1003093392&oaid=N1003265040
<ircCloud^Seony> 만취 운전자의 '적반하장'…손도끼로 '퍽'
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 총기 합법화되면 단순히 쏘는 수준이 아니라, 시가전 치르겠네요
<autowiz_> 제가 FPS 에서 글록을 제일 좋아해서 글록으로 쏴봤는데 생각보다는 잘 안맞음 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 전국민이 총기 전투를 할 줄 아니... ㅋ
<autowiz_> 그러고보면 참 무서운 나라인듯...
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 우리는 잘 모르지만, 외국에서는 한국을 무서운 나라라고 하는거 같아요.  제가 위에 말씀드린 거 때문에...
<ipeter__> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter__> 군용라이플 M16, K2, k1 단 만져봤어요.
<ipeter__> 파병가서 K1쓰고
<ipeter__> 자대에서는 M16
<ipeter__> 훈련소에서는 K2쓰구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 예전에 L.A 한인폭동 일어났었을 때도, 카더라 통신에 의하면 폭동 일어나고 거기 거주하는 한인들 중 간부출신들이 아예 소대 편성해서 싸우는 바람에
<ircCloud^Seony> 오히려 흑인들이 더 피해가 컸다는 소문도 있어요
<ipeter__> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter__> 아이고 배야
<ipeter__> 지금 hadoop 배우는 교육장인데
<ipeter__> 리눅스 멀티부팅 설치가 안되서
<ipeter__> 몇몇 컴은 윈도우 날라갔네요
<ipeter__> 푸히히
<ipeter__> 저는 놋북에 아예 우분투 써서 그냥 제컴으로 하는데
<ipeter__> 어휴..
<ipeter__> 이거 무슨 교육인지 설치인지.
<autowiz_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9CONciCLD4
<autowiz_> road rage ~  ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 저 아저씨 굉장히 신사적이네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 대단하다
<ircCloud^Seony> 로드레이지 하니까 생각나는 건데, 한국에서는 비상등이 미안하다 내지는 고맙다는 의미인데, 미국에서는 시비거는 뜻이라네요
<autowiz_> 그래요? 조심해야겠네요
<autowiz_> 건널목에서 상향등 깜빡거리는건 한국에서는 "나 먼저갈께~" , 외국은 "먼저 가세요~" 라는건 들었는데
<autowiz_> 비상등도 뜻이 다른가 보네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 네.  여기서는 먼저 가라는 뜻이에요
<autowiz_> 파티션 ext3 나 ext4 로 포멧할때 보통은 옵션없이 그냥 파일 시스템만 만들어서 쓰면 되겠지요?
<ipeter__> gui만쓰다보니 특별히 옵션준 기억이 없어요..ㅠ
<angrystar> 여러분 kde깔려면 어케해요? 지금 15.10그놈인데요..ㅡㅡ;
<angrystar> 쿠분투 깔려하는데 자꾸 다운되고 겨우 설치해도 불안정하고요..헐..
<autowiz_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/417/how-do-i-install-kde
<autowiz_> 요것이 간단한 가이드 정도 입니다.
<ipeter__> 오즈님?
<ipeter__> 직장 위치가 어디예요?
<autowiz_> 독산역입니다.
<autowiz_> 2번출구 나오시면 됩니다.
<Ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: ircCloud 어때요?
<autowiz_> ircCloud 는 구름위를 걷는기분~~  ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> ircCloud가 모바일 버전만 있죠?
<autowiz_> 저는 웹 브라우저가로 그냥 쓰기 편해서 씁니다
<angrystar> 여러분...사운드 잡는 법좀 가르켜주세요..
<angrystar> alsa 깔려있습니다..
<angrystar> 여러분!!
<angrystar> 사운드카드 잡는법점 갈켜줘요..
<Ferendevelop> angrystar: 어떤 사운드 카드를 사용하고 계신지, 운영체제 버전, 커널 버전을 알려주셔야 도와드릴 수 있어요.
<angrystar> alc889
<angrystar> 사운드카드 이름입니다..
<angrystar> 버전 15.10
<angrystar> 4.20.0-18커널입니다.
<angrystar> 15.10 우분투입니다.
<HolyKnight> 앱도 되구요
<HolyKnight> 브라우저도 가능해유
<HolyKnight> 아얄씨클라우드 ㅇㅇ
 * angrystar slaps Ferendevelop around a bit with a large fishbot
 * angrystar slaps Ferendevelop around a bit with a large fishbot
<HolyKnight> 트윗: 현재 수입맥주 시장은 국내대기업 맥주업체들이 대부분을 차지하고 있고, 그 외 중소업체들인데, 여기서 법으로 할인율을 낮추면 유명 일부 맥주만 살아남고 이름없는 수입맥주들은 시장을 잃게 될 것으로 예상. 결국 대기업들의 배를 불리면서 경쟁자 제거이득
<angrystar> 여러분..
<angrystar> alc889,4.20.0,쿠분투15.10입니다.. 사운드 잡는법좀 갈켜주세요..
<angrystar> 아차! 커널4.2.0-18입니다..
<HolyKnight> @Ogarotis: 따끈따끈....오늘자....어메이징.....헬알못....jpg http://gall.dcinside.com/board/view/?id=stock_new1&no=1351706&page=1&exception_mode=recommend
<angrystar> alc889,4.20.0,쿠분투15.10입니다.. 사운드 잡는법좀 갈켜주세요..
<autowiz_> 친구가 상을 당했네요 .
<autowiz_> 대구좀 다녀오겠습니다.
<PotatoGim> 에고.. 비도 오는데 조심히 다녀오시길...
<crixer> ㅋ
<crixer> ㅋ
<crixer> ㅋ.
<ipeter__> gjf
<ipeter__> 헐
<crixer> ..... 영정당했어요 롤
<ipeter__> 오늘 못보겠군요.
<ipeter__> ㅠㅠ
<crixer> 하하하하하하하
<crixer> 부케 30찍는다고 봇돌렸는데
<crixer> 그걸 누가 신고해서
<crixer> 본케까지 영정
<crixer> 데헷이랄까요
<crixer> ...;
<mil_> 여기에 질문하면 되나요??
<mil_> 우분투를 처음 설치 해 보고 모르는 것이 많아 질문드리려고 하는데 여기에서 가능할까요?
<HolyKnight> 네 아마도유.
<mil_> 이런 채팅창도 처음인데 누가 이걸 볼 수 있는건지도 궁금합니다
<HolyKnight> 한가하실때 답변달릴듯
<HolyKnight> 여기 계신분들이 볼수있슴다
<mil_> 아 그런거군요 알겠습니다 감사합니다
<HolyKnight> 예
<Questons> 급식앱 공모전 관련해서 질문드릴게 있습니다~
<Questons> 신청서 내 5번같은 경우는 앱 소스를 웹에 공개한 주소를 올려달라고 하시는 말씀이신건지
<Questons> 잘 모르겠는데
<Questons> 맞나요?
<DarkCircle> 급식앱은 무슨 이야기인가요?
<JasonJang>  당췌 ㅋㅋㅋ 뭔 말씸들이신지~ ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 글게요 완전 뜬금 쩔어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 오늘따라 지구가 미쳤나봄
<JasonJang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 오늘 잠에서 잘못 깼나 하는 생각도 드네요 (ㅋㅋㅋ)
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<commania> 혹시 누구 게세요?
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3699627&cpage=1
<ahoops_> 늦은밤 고생들이 많으십니다. (__)
#ubuntu-ko 2015-11-15
<ipeter__> 좋은 일요일 아침입니다.
<ipeter__> 오즈님은
<ipeter__> 문상 잘 가셨는지 걱정이네요.
<Questions> https://www.ubuntu-kr.org/event/
<Questions> 여기 말씀드리는겁니다
<HolyKnight> 아하. 질문이 소스파일들을 올리는 거 맞냐는 건가보네요.
<Questions> 네네
<Questions> 흠...
<h-pc> ...
<h-pc> 쿠분투가 짱입니다..써보세요...(퍼억)ㅡㅡ;
<h-pc> 마치 윈도 쓰는거 같은 경험..ㅡㅡ;(광고하지마!!)
<Ferendevelop> angrystar: 어제 결국 KDE 설치 성공하셨나 보네요ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 뭘 업로드해야하는지는 아무래도 문의해보셔야할 듯 하네유.
<ipeter> 휴
<ipeter> 돌아왔습니다.
<ipeter> 출근했어요
<PotatoGim> 주말 출근이라니...
<PotatoGim> 라면서 저도 사무실입니다...
<ipeter> 포테토님 짱!!!!
<ipeter> 멋찌십니다-
<PotatoGim> ...흔히들...
<PotatoGim> 노예라고 하죠...ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 자발적 노예....
<ipeter> 으흐흑
<ipeter> 전 공부좀 하러 왔는데...
<ipeter> 음악만 듣고
<ipeter> 하나도 안하고 있습니다.
<ipeter> 으흐흑
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 공부좀 하고 오겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 으흐흑
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3704574&cpage=2
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3705611&cpage=1
<PotatoGim> ...모닝콜...
<PotatoGim> ASKY라 혹하네요..ㅜ
<HolyKnight> ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> https://archive.fosdem.org/2015/schedule/events/
<PotatoGim> 2016년 스케줄은 아직 안 잡혔네요...
<ipeter__> 아이고
<ipeter__> 요즘에는 무슨 소개팅을 사진보고 사전검열 다하네요.
<ipeter__> 후배놈에게 소개팅 하나 이야기 했다가
<ipeter__> 사진 보내라고 해서
<ipeter__> 여자쪽에 넘겨줬네요
<ipeter__> 아니 요즘에는 소개팅을 사진보고 다 결정하고 나가나요.
<ipeter__> 아이고 무슨 진짜 황당하기 그지 없네요.
<HolyKnight> 토닭토닭
<HolyKnight> 요즘 아무래도 외모도 중요시하니.... 서로 시간낭비하지말자는
<HolyKnight> 의미 같습니다.
<ipeter__> 저도 그렇게 받아들이고 있긴한데요,
<ipeter__> 그래도 전 잘 모르겠네요..ㅠ
<autowiz_> 저 왔져요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 뭐 기분 나쁠수도 있지만 어차피
<bluedusk> 만나서 밥먹고 시간버리고 그럴꺼면 에초에 잘된거라고.. 생각하심이..
<PotatoGim> 아고~ 멀리 다녀오느라 고생 많으셨습니다~
<autowiz_> KTX 선로에서 사고난 친구 장례식에 KTX 를 타고 가야하는 마음이 참 착잡하더라구요 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 이런...
<autowiz_> 잠은 언제 주무실려고 아직 안자고 계시는지요
<PotatoGim> 2시에는 자러 가려고 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 힝 ~ 2분후면 빠이빠이 인가요 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 저는 전형적인 코리안 타임을 준수하는 사람이라...
<autowiz_> 크흘흘 농담입니다.
<autowiz_> 어서 주무시러 가시지요 ( 꿈속에서 뵙겠습니다 캬~ )
<PotatoGim> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/turris-omnia-hi-performance-open-source-router#/
<PotatoGim> 물건이네요..ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> SFP까지 있다니...
<autowiz_> 오오 좋은데요 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/magicstick-most-powerful-pc-stick-8gb-ram#/
<DarkCircle> 설마 이시간에 - -)
<autowiz_> 에고 깨 있었는데 챗창을 못봤네요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-11-14
<jun_> lexlove: 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<lexlove> 비오는 아침입니다.^^
<jun_> lexlove: 오늘 남부지방 비온다더니 벌써 오나보네요
<jun_> 주말에 김장했더니 온몸이 아파요;;;
<lexlove> 어제 저녁부터 왔어요.^^
<lexlove> 벌써 김장을 하셨군요.^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> Feren^IRCCloud: 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~ 아침부터 운동 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 일요일날 16시간이나 잠을 잤더니.. 잠이 안 오네요
<jun_> Feren^IRCCloud: 세미나는 잘 다녀오셨나요~?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵ㅎㅎ 졸려서 껌 씹고 서서 보고 그랬습니다 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 고생하셨네요.ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 뭐 제가 좋아서 간건데요 뭘ㅎㅎ
<samahui_S> 새로운 한 주의 시작 활기차고 즐겁게들 보내세요
<samahui_S> 점심 맛나게들 드세요
<JasonJang> lexlove: 축하합니다. (좀 늦었지만)
<lexlove> JasonJang: 감사합니다.^^
<samahui_S> 뭔지 모르지만 축하드립니다
<samahui_S> ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 제입으로 말하기 부끄럽지만 오늘이 제 생일이에요.^^
<lexlove> 축하 감사합니다~
<samahui_S> ㅎㅎ 다시한번 생일 축하 드려요
<samahui_S> 즐거운 하루 보내세요~
<razGon_i7> lexlove: 생일 축하드립니다.
<lexlove> razGon_i7: 감사합니다.
<razGon_i7> ^^
<lexlove> 잊을만 하면 축하를 해주셔서 하루종일 축하받고 있습니다.^^ 꽤 좋습니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: 생일 축하드립니다~ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> Feren^IRCCloud: 고맙습니다.^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> 출근합니다~
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어서오세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=675554&no=177&weekday=mon
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 이거 봤었습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> MS가 Visual Studio 맥 버전을 출시는 모양이네요
<Work^Seony> 기사 떠서 보긴 했어
<Work^Seony> 실수로 유출되긴했지만 나오긴 하나보더라고
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아직 지원하는 언어는 몇 개 없는 것 같네요
<Work^Seony> 애초에 태생이 윈도우 어플리케이션 전용으로만 쓰이던 IDE였으니
<Work^Seony> 좀 시간이 걸리겠지
<Work^Seony> 고성능 공유기 하나 살까 하는데 혹시 추천해줄만한 제품 있어?
<Work^Seony> 지금 애플 공유기를 한 7년째 쓰고있는데, 요즘 이유없이 통신이 끊기는 현상을 자주 겪고있어서 아무래도 공유기가 슬슬 맛이 가기 시작하는거 같네
<Work^Seony> 넷기어 나이트호크라는 제품이 가장 먼저 검색되네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 글쎄요 저도 공유기는 잘 몰라서..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 근데 다들 넷기어 또는 에이수스 추천 하더라고요
<Work^Seony> 그럼 집에서 공유기 대충 싼거 쓰는 거야?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저요? 아이피타임 저거 9년째인가.. 쓰고 있어요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어렸을 때 아버지가 가져 왔는데 뭐 문제 없어서 그냥 쓰는 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 공유기가 하는 역할이 크지않다보니까 별로 중요하게 생각 안하지만,
<Work^Seony> 사실 잘 생각해보면 24시간 365일 켜놓는 기계잖아
<Work^Seony> 우리 옆에 바짝 붙어있지만 존재를 잘 모르는, 하지만 중요한 기계이지 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 너무 비싼걸 쓸 필요는 없지만, 그렇다고 너무 싼거 쓰면 그게 작업할 때 효율로 다가와서 좀 그래
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 이사 가고 해서 잠시 알아봤는데 넷기어/에이수스 이 두개 중 하나 가시면 될 곳 같아요
<Work^Seony> 가격은 대충 17만원 정도 하니까 애플거랑 별 차이는 없네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 근데 ASUS는 멀티미디어 중점인지 포트도 다양하고 그래서 별루더라고요 ㅎㅎ 사실 전 제 역활만 충분히 하면서 성능 좋은 녀석이면 된다고 생각해서
<Work^Seony> 성능이 좋으면 기능이 다양해지지 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 나도 뭐 공유기에 멀티미디어까진 필요없고,
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저랑 비슷한 생각이시면 넷기어가 나을꺼에요
<Work^Seony> 일단 안정적인 전원공급과 발열 제어 정도
<Work^Seony> 내가 지금 쓰는 애플 공유기를 7년이나 쓸 수 있는 것도 바로 이 공유기가 안정성이 좋아서거든
<Work^Seony> 근데 다시 애플꺼 사기싫은게, 얘네는 뭔 설정 하나만 바꿔도 리붓을 해야돼
<Work^Seony> 이게 좀 짜증나
<Work^Seony> 넷기어꺼 보니까 vpn도 지원해서 괜찮겠다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 애플 공유긴 없나요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 저 오래된 공유기에도 VPN 있길래 다들 있는 줄 알았네요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 뭐 사실 PPTP만 지원해서.. 이젠 쓸 일 없지만요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> VPN은 없어.  사실 제공하는 기능 자체가 별로 없어
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 그렇군요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 별로 관심이 없어서 몰랐네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 여튼 넷기어가 제일 좋을 것 같네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 공유기에 커스텀 펌웨어 같은건 설치 안 하실테니 ASUS 살 필요 없으실테고..
<Work^Seony> 넷기어꺼 보니까 맘에 든다.  일단 좀 더 고민해봐야지
<Work^Seony> 커스텀질 할거면 그냥 컴퓨터를 방화벽으로 만들어서 써야지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그런 것도 있고 전 공유기 같은건 커스텀 안 하고 싶더라고요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 화장실을 가야 하는데 화장실에 지네? 같은거 때문에 겁 나 못 가겠네요..
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 나중에 결혼하면 이런 일 없도록 세스코 같은거 달아야겠어요..
<Work^Seony> 세스코는 뭔가를 다는게 아냐
<Work^Seony> 걍 업체 이름이지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아.. 듣고 보니 맞는 말이네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 세스코 서비스 가입? 정도가 괜찮을 것 같네요
<HolyKnight> http://www.looah.com/article/view/2054
<Feren^Server> n/c
<Feren^Server> HolyKnight: 그거에 대한 반박 글도 올라 왔었죠 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^Server> https://medium.com/@pitzcarraldo/javascript%EB%8A%94-%EC%9E%98%EB%AA%BB%EC%9D%B4-%EC%97%86%EB%8B%A4-%EC%A0%95%EB%A7%90%EB%A1%9C-fb9b8e033b10#.a68qabagr
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇ
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-11-15
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~ ^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz, lexlove : 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> Feren^IRCCloud, autowiz: 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz> feren 군 안녕~ 렉스누님 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> 생일은 잘보내셨나요? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 평소와 다를게 없는 날이었어요.ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 혹시 GDB 빌드 해보신 분 계시나요? 몇 개 소스 수정하고 빌드 하는데 'syslex.c 파일이 없다고 빌드가 안되네요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> Google에도 검색해봤는데 마땅한 해결책이 없는 것 같습니다. 환경은 Ubuntu 16.04 이고, 빌드 중인 GDB 버전은 7.12 입니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/0ygtjC1A/
<Feren^IRCCloud> 빌드할 때 발생한 STDERR 로그도 같이 첨부합니다.
<Work^Seony> c는 감자님이나 아님 이따 pchero님한테...
<autowiz> 굳이 gdb 를 빌드를 해야하는가 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 그러고보니까 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 굳이 빌드를 해야하나
<autowiz> 아마 저~ 위쪽에나 파일이 없다는 에러가 났을거같기도 한데
<Feren^IRCCloud> 리눅스 커널 디버깅 하고 있는데 브레이크 포인트 걸고 컨티뉴 하면 에러가 나길래 검색 하니깐 GDB 자체 문제라고 GDB 소스 수정하고 빌드하라고 하더라고요..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, 구글링 해보니까 바로 답 나오던데
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work^Seony: 저 문제요? 전 데비안 버그 트래커에 올라온 글 밖에 못 봤어요
<Work^Seony> apt-get install build-essentials linux-headers-$(uname -r) bison flex 하라는데
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어디서 찾으셨나요.. 왜 전 못 찾았을까요..
<Work^Seony> 아니 뭐 꼭 굳이 문제를 해결하는데에 있어서 꼭 원인이 같아야만 할 필요는 없잖아...  그냥 syslex.c 없는 것만 해결하면 되는 거잖아
<autowiz> 검색어를 뭐로 했는가? ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 일단 build-essentials bison flex는 있으니깐 linux-headers 저거만 해보고 오겠습니다
<Work^Seony> 구글에서 syslex.c 라고만 검색하면 비슷한거 많이 나오던데
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work^Seony: 전 검색하니깐 sysinfo.h 였나 걔 문제만 나오고 저건 안 나오더라고요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 해봤는데 헤더 패키지도 이미 설치되어있다네요..
<autowiz> syslex 면 lex 누님께 여쩌봐야하는거 아닌가? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromiumos/third_party/binutils/+/refs/heads/stabilize-3701.81.B/binutils/syslex.c
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 저도 보내면서 혹시 nick highlight 되는건 아니겠지~ ㅎㅎ 하면서 보냈었습니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work^Seony: 저 파일을 한 번 넣고 해보겠습니다
<Work^Seony> https://fossies.org/dox/binutils-2.27/syslex_8c_source.html
<Work^Seony> 이게 더 나아보인다
<Work^Seony> 일단 경로를 보면 알겠지만, binutils 소스코드 중 하나인 것으로 보이네
<Work^Seony> 그러면 뭐 답은 나왔지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵 ㅎㅎ 일단 빌드해보고 있습니다 감사합니다
<bluedusk> wj
<bluedusk> 저 사실 내일 면접 봐요
<autowiz> 면접은 모는구나 음으머
<bluedusk> autowiz: 님!!!
<autowiz> 보는군요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아 존잘로님이라고 불렀어야 하는데 .. ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 죄송합니다. 제가 아직
<autowiz> 아닙니다 괜찮습니다 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 아후 qc35 랑 a99 mk2 사고 싶은데 돈이 없어요
<lexlove> bluedusk: 서류전형은 통과하신거네요.^^
<lexlove> 면접도 잘되길 바래요~
<JasonJang> bluedusk: GooooooooooD LUCK !!
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz, Work^Seony : 원인을 찾았습니다...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 바보 같이 trunk에서 빌드를 시도했네요..
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> qc 는 뭐고  a99 는 뭔가요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 각각 헤드폰이랑 카메라입니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 출장가요~
<bluedusk> 오오 존잘로님 하나 사주시게요?
<bluedusk> 이왕이면 a99 mk2 로
<bluedusk> +__+
<HolyKnight> http://m.fmkorea.com/best/510130527
<chicken> 계신가요??
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 요즘 KTX는 무선랜 무료 무선랜 잘 갖추고 있군요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2016-11-16
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<jun_> 어제 먼지때문에 기침을 하다가...이게 감기로 바껴버린것 같네요...
<jun_> 몸살기운도 좀 있는것같구...
<lexlove> 요새 감기 무섭습니다.ㅠㅠ
<jun_> 아주 목아프고... 콧물나오고....
<jun_> 아침까지도 안그러는데 출근하고 외투를 벗으니 으슬으슬 춥기도 하네요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<lexlove> jun_: 취직하신거에요?
<jun_> lexlove: 네~ 어찌어찌해서 됐습니다
<lexlove> 축하드려요.^^
<jun_> lexlove:  감사합니다 ^^
<lexlove> 적응기간이라서 감기가 온걸까요? 후딱 약이라도 챙겨드세요
<jun_> lexlove: 네~ 조금있다가 점심 시간에 약국에 다녀오려구요
<Work^Seony> 파이썬으로 짠 코드 리팩토링하는데 None이 찍히는게 대체 어디서 나오는건지 알 수가 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 로그에 찍히는건가요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 화면에 찍히는 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 원래 다른 메시지도 화면에 찍히는건가요?
<Work^Seony> 정신없이 디버깅하느라 메시지를 인제 봤네요
<autowiz> 좀 진전은 있으신가요? ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 네 그런대로요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 다행이십니다 ^^
<autowiz> 무중단  irc 로그확인 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 펄 잘아시는분 계신가요?
<autowiz> 내부에서 my $var1 = "1"  ;         my $var1 = "2" ;   이런식으로하면
<autowiz> 동작은 하는데 뭔가 좀 찜찜해서요
<autowiz> 원래는  my 선언은 한번만해야하는거 같은데 에러가 안나니까 더 찜찜해서
<autowiz> 여쭤봅니다
<autowiz> 그냥 신경끄라는 구글님의 가르침이 있었습니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> my 로 변수선언 두번하는건 컴파일 주의만 뜰뿐 실행에는 영향이 없다~ 라고 합니다.
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 덕분에 면접 보고 왔습니다.
<lexlove> bluedusk: 결과는 언제 나와요?
<bluedusk> 1~2주?
<bluedusk> 정도 걸린다는거 같은데
<bluedusk> 아마 안될거 같아요
<bluedusk> 일단 기대는 안하는중 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 블더님 인상이 좋으시니 제가 대신 기대하고 있을게요.^^
<bluedusk> 뭐 인상으로 일하는게 아니니 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요
<sksno1> 안녕하세요, 식사는 하셨는지요? ㅎㅎ
<wonwooddo> 안녕하세요. 우분투사용에 문제가 생겨 질문드립니다.  회사 vpn을 우분투에서 사용하려고 하는데 firefox에서 주소지로가 아이디와 비번을 치고나면 "JRE not installed/Java is disabled. " 라고 에러메세지가 나옵니다
<wonwooddo> http://www.tutorialspoint.com/articles/how-to-install-java-with-apt-get-on-ubuntu-16-04
<wonwooddo> 여기 나온대로 java jre 설치하였는데도 증상이 계속되는데 혹시 어떻게 해결하는지 아시는분 있으신가요?
<Feren^Work> qq
<wonwooddo> 안녕하세요 우분투에서 자바설치하는데 애먹고있습니다.
<wonwooddo> 패키지 목록을 읽는 중입니다... 완료 의존성 트리를 만드는 중입니다        상태 정보를 읽는 중입니다... 완료 default-jre is already the newest version (2:1.8-56ubuntu2). default-jre 패키지는 수동설치로 지정합니다. 다음을 바로잡으려면 'apt-get -f install'을 실행해 보십시오: 다음 패키지의 의존성이 맞지 않습니다:  cpp-5 : 의존: gcc-5-base (= 5.4
<wonwooddo> 이런식으로 jre와 jdk 설치가 재대로 안되는거 같은데
<wonwooddo> 혹시 아시는분 있으신가요?
<ipeter_seoul> 헐.
<ipeter_seoul> 나가 버리셨네요.
<ipeter_seoul> ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> dㅅㅇ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> 요즘 바빳네요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-11-17
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 그동안 기다렸던 게임인 디스아너드2가 출시해서 어제부터 시작했습니다.  햄볶하군요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 오오 많이 행복하시겠습니다~ ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> Xbox를 포기한 입장으로서 많이 부럽습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> feren 안녕~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오늘도 도로에 민폐 끼치러 갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이번에 제 사수가, 제가 만들고 있는 시스템 모니터링 프로그램의 작동방식이 굉장히 인상적이라고 했습니다 ㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어떤식인가요? 궁금합니다
<Work^Seony> 설명을 하려면 snmp나 nms를 좀 알아야하는데 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 걍 간단하게 얘기하자면,
<Work^Seony> 서버를 모니터링하는 클라이언트-서버 프로그램을 파이썬으로 만들었는데,
<Work^Seony> 둘이 통신하는 방법을 snmp로 안하고 sftp로 하고, 디비를 전혀 쓰지않고 텍스트 파일 기반으로 했어
<autowiz> 텍스트 파일 기반이 나름 나중에 재가공 하기도 편하고 해서
<autowiz> 장점이 있지요
<lexlove> 저도 얼릉 공부시작해야하는데 게시판만들기에서 나아가질 않네요.ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> snmp로 관리할 수 없었던 이유는, 상당수의 서버들이 자체 내부 주소만 갖고있거든요
<autowiz> 구분이 안가는 상황이 올 수 있겠네요
<Work^Seony> 네 그래서 서버 측에서 snmp로 접근이 안되요
<Work^Seony> 결국 선택한 방법이, 그렇다면 클라이언트가 직접 정보를 서버로 쏘자 였죠
<autowiz> sftp 가 참 좋지요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> rsync 도 완전 사랑합니다~
<Work^Seony> sftp는, 서버측에다 sftp-only 계정을 만들어서 업로드하는 식으로 해결했습니다
<autowiz> 사마휘님 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> ssh 인증키 넣어놓고 rsync 를 cron 으로 걸어놨더니 너무 편하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 저는 그 ssh 인증키를 받아오는 부분까지 자동화를 해놨어요
<Work^Seony> 이 부분에서 보안문제가 생길 수 있지만, 그것도 나름 해결을 했구요
<autowiz> 역쉬 능력자 서니님
<autowiz> 모니터링 툴 정도 뚝딱 만들어내시는군요
<lexlove> 멋지세요.^^
<autowiz> 외국에 계시긴해도 서니님도 한국사람이니까 외국인들이 보는거랑은 생각이 다를 수 도 있지만서두
<autowiz> 최근 한국 대통령과 관련된 뉴스에 대한 생각은 어떠신지요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 최근요...
<Work^Seony> 관련자들 처벌이 미미하면, 저는 울나라는 망했다고 봅니다
<lexlove> ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 우리나라가 망하면 미국이 지배하게 될까요?
<autowiz> 저는 별로 생각안하고 있었는데 곰곰히 생각해보니 다른 나라에대한 대외 신임도에 심각한 문제가 생길 수 도 있을거같습니다. 외국상대로 장사하는 기업들
<Work^Seony> 그게 더 나을 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 문제는 없을런지 걱정이네요.
<lexlove> 영어공부를 해야겠습니다.ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 간단한 회화라도 되어야 써주겠지요? 흑;;;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 진짜 학원이라도 다녀야하는 것인지 혼자는 통 안되네요. 뼈속까지 이과라 그런지 언어공부가 너무 재미없어요
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work^Seony: 아하, 그럼 SFTP로 서로 데이터를 수발신하는거네요?
<autowiz> 엄밀히 말하면 클라이언트 에서 서버로만 데이터가 전송되고
<JasonJang> 엄밀히 말하면 수/발신일 수도 있지만...대략 발신만!
<autowiz> 서버에서 수집해서 관리자가 보기 쉽게 해놓는거지
<JasonJang> 하이~ 오즈 ^^
<Work^Seony> 네 발신만 합니다
<autowiz> 재순님 안녕하세요~~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아하~ 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 서버는 수신된 정보를 취합해서 다시 하나의 텍스트파일을 만들어내구요
<JasonJang> ^^
<Work^Seony> JasonJang, 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 하긴 모니터링 프로그램인데 클라이언트에서 발신 할 일은 거의 없겠네요
<JasonJang> 반갑습니다.
<JasonJang> Feren^IRCCloud: 뭐래요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, 아니 거꾸로 이해했어
<autowiz> 지금은 클라이언트 에서 발신하는 상황이지 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 클라이언트는 발신만 하고, 서버는 수신만 해
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 그런건가요....
<Work^Seony> 기존의 nms는 반대였고
<Work^Seony> 서버측에서 내부 아이피만 갖는 클라이언트를 접근할 방법이 없는 문제 때문에 snmp를 안쓴거지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아, 그렇군요..ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 혹시 ~/.ssh/known_hosts에서 중복된 엔트리 자동으로 찾아서 삭제하는 방법 아시는 분?
<autowiz> 줄단위로 되어있지 않나요?
<autowiz> 손으로 지운적은 있습니다만 자동은 모르겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> ssh-keygen -H -F address 하면 나오긴하는데, 이 명령어서 혹시나 자동 삭제 기능이 있나해서요
<autowiz> 어 known_hosts 파일 형식이 바꼈나요?
<autowiz> 전에는 IP 가 바로 보였었던거 같은데 말이지요
<sksno1> 차기 미국 대통령도 딱히 한국을 포함한 외국인에게 호의적이지 않은것 같습니다.
<sksno1> 메일프로그램으로 썬더버드를 사용하고 있는데 보내는 메일의 폰트를 바꿀 수 있을까요?
<sksno1> Theme font & size라는 확장 프로그램을 설치했는데 이상하게도 아무런 동작을 하지 않는것 같습니다.
<autowiz> 메일 관련해서는 별로 안해봐서 모르겠네요 ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> Thunderbird 자체적으로 설정 지원하지 않나요?
<jun_> Feren^IRCCloud: 어떤 설정이요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> jun_: 썬더버드 발신 메시지 폰트 설정이요, 저번에 해본 것 같은데 말이죠..
<jun_> 음.... 될텐데요.....
<jun_> Feren^IRCCloud: 아 되던데요;;;Body Text라고 체크 되어 있는 메뉴 옆에 있더라구요... 다 틀린건지..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그렇죠? 저도 폰트를 병적으로 신경 쓰는지라.. 해본 것 같은데 말이죠 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 저는 기본 폰트만.... 기껏 바꾸는건 크기랑 색 정도..?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 색은 잘 안 건들여요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 최적의 색상을 못 찾겠더라거요
<jun_> 저도 가끔 강조의 의미로 문장을 굵게하고 붉은 색 넣는 정도예요 ㅎ
<sksno1> 기본 폰트가 맘에 들지 않아 매번 메일을 쓰고 폰트를 변경하였거든요, 원하는 폰트를 미리 설정해놓으면 편할꺼 같아 찾아봤는데 그런 기능이 안보이네요. ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 저도 찾아봤는데 기본 설정으로 폰트 지정은 없는거 같네요... 혹시라도 찾으시면 말씀좀 해주세요~
<guest-1> 저기 죄송한데요. 지금 몇주째 무선랜 연결이 안되서 고생하고 있는 리눅스 초보입니다. ASUS사의 노트북을 구매하였는데 무선랜카드가 RTL8723BE입니다. 구글, 네이버 ,네이버 까페 등등 질문 글도 올리고 명령어도 이것저것 싹 쳐보았지만 변화는 없었습니다. 혹시 하드웨어 블럭이 걸려있는데 펑션키가 작동이 안되어 우분투나 
<autowiz> 아이고 튕기셨네요
<jun_> 제가 뽑기를 잘하는 편인가봐요... 전 이제껏 뭐 안되는게 별로 없었는데;;
<Feren^Server> 친구랑 피시방 왔는데 요즘은 피시방도 듀얼 모니터네요
<samahui_S> 오호? 그래요?
<samahui_S> 많이 좋아졌군요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그것도 위에 설치되어 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 거다 한시간에 천원도 안 하네요.. 대학가는 다르네요 확실히 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> Work^Seony: ssh key 보안문제는 어케 회피 하신거에요?
<bluedusk> 아 서버에 접속 가능한 리스트 걸어놓고
<bluedusk> 다운로드 해가게 해두면 되겠네
<bluedusk> 감사합니다. (__)
<Work^Seony> bluedusk, 일단 오픈스택에 한해서는 괜찮은 방법이 하나 있는데요,
<Work^Seony> 파이썬에 nova api 이용하면, 각 인스턴스들의 ssh키 fingerprint, mac addr, int addr 등 여러가지 정보를 불러올 수 있거든요.
<Work^Seony> 그걸로 진짜 오픈스택 인스턴스들이 키를 달라고 요청하는 건지 아닌지 확인하는거죠
<Work^Seony> 구글 번역 시스템을 AI로 업그레이드 했다더니, 번역수준이 장난 아니네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 구글 번역, 안그래도 잘 쓰고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<lexlove> 불금입니다.^^
<autowiz> 네 정말 불금입니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-11-18
<lexlove> 저도 약속이 있어서 정말 불금이에요.ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 어떤 서비스에 접속하는 계정과 비밀번호를 노출하지 않고 스크립트에서 작동하게 할 방법이 있을까요?
<Work^Seony> 제가 만든 모니터링 프로그램으로 오늘 또 미팅을 했는데, 만약 어떤 유저가 해킹을 통해 모니터링 서버에 접속을 했다고 가정했을 때 오픈스택의 슈퍼유저 계정 정보를 감추고 싶거든요...
<Work^Seony> export 해서 env 속에 넣으면 메모리에만 존재하니까 좋지만, 이렇게 하면 정작 스크립트를 실행하는 cron은 정보를 불러올 수 없다는 문제가 생기고...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 면허증 받으러 왔습니다 후후
<Work^Seony> 오 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 오~ 축하드려요.^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_S> 성격파탄의 길에 접어든걸 축하드립니다 ㅎㅎ 서울에서 운전하면 성격 혹은 신경이 날카로워지죠
<Feren^IRCCloud> 서울은 차도 무서울 것 같던데요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_S> 무섭다기 보단... 막히고 칼치기로 껴들고 불법주정차에 요즘은 스마트폰보느라 기어가는 차까지...
<samahui_S> 운전하다보면 욕나와요
<samahui_S> 못하던 욕이 스멀스멀 자동으로...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 전 저번에 택시 탔는데 기사님이 거치대에 스마트폰 두고 게임 하시더라고요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 계속 뭘 꾹꾹 누르시고...
<autowiz> 부산도 완전 장난아니라고 하더라구요
<samahui_S> 헐 손님 태우구서는 너무했네요
<autowiz> 서울보다 심하다는 말도 들리고 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 저는 장거리 출장갈때면 몇십분씩 풀액셀로 달린적도 있긴 합니다만 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_S> 부산은 요즘처럼 번호판 식별 불가일때는 괜찮은데 ... 서울번호달고 껴드었다고 중앙선으로 차 밀어대는 곳이였죠
<autowiz> 허어얼~ 심하군요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_S> 부산은 그런것보다... 산이 많아서 사거리 신호 걸렸는데 경사 45도이상되는 도로라 밀리는 경우가...
<autowiz> 그런곳도 있더라구요 다대포 해수욕장 근처에서 버스탔다가 깜짝놀랬어요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 맞아요 그런데 많습니다 ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어디였지.. 어디는 한참 오르다가 바로 커브인 곳도 있었어요 만약 직진하면 바로 낭떠러지..
<lexlove> autowiz: 풀액셀이면 속도가 얼마나 나와요?
<autowiz> 320 / 2 정도 나옵니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 160밖에 안나와요?
<lexlove> <--- 인생최고속도 : 120 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 비슷비슷하신데요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_S> 흠... 새벽시간 아니면 160이상 밟을곳도 없지 않을까 싶은데요
<samahui_S> 고속도로 막힘 없이 달릴 때 140키로 정도 나오니... 그 이상 밟을 곳이 있을까 싶네요
<jun_> 경기권만 벗어나도 160이상 밟을 곳이 나오지 않나요~? 물론 그렇게까지 밟고 다니진 않지만요
<samahui_S> 새벽 시간이면 가능하죠
<samahui_S> 근데 새벽에 돌아다닐 일이 거의 없어서 패스 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 새벽에 그렇게 밟고 다니면... 졸음 운전 하는 사람 많아서 위험하지 않을까 싶네요..
<bluedusk> Work^Seony: 그런 방법이라면 모니터링 서버 자체를 외부에 노출 안시키는게 가장 확실하지 않을까요?
<bluedusk> 어차피 전 ssh-key로 접속 시키긴 하는데 아이디 패스워드가 아니라
<bluedusk> 아님 중간에 dmz 개념같이 서버를 별도로 두고
<bluedusk> 접속하는 서버를 제한 하는 방법도 ...
<bluedusk> 모니터링 <-> 정보 수집 <-> 클라이언트들  이런식으로
<Work^Seony> bluedusk, 제가 오늘 아침에 출근하자마자 어제 물어보신거 적어드렸는데 혹시 보셨나요
<bluedusk> 넹
<Work^Seony> 모니터링 서버 자체는 외부에 노출이 안되어있는데요, 미국애들 특유의 "who knows" 문화 때문에요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 그게 문제라면
<Work^Seony> 혹시나라도 누가 해킹을 해서 시스템에 일반 유저로 로그인을 하게된다면, 어떻게 패스워드를 숨길 것이냐가 문제네요
<bluedusk> 모니터링은 정말 쿼리?만 날리는거고
<bluedusk> openstack에서 정보 조회하는 서버를 dmz개념으로 놔두고
<bluedusk> 거기서는 말그대로 조회만 해서 정보
<bluedusk> 아 근데 이게 그림으로 그리면
<bluedusk> 말로 설명하려니
<bluedusk> ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 근데 그 조회만 하는 것도 오픈스택 슈퍼유저 계정이 필요하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 일반 유저 계정으로 아무리 권한을 줘도, 필요한 정보를 전부 액세스하는건 안되더라구요
<bluedusk> 그쵸 키스톤에서 일일이 권한 줘야 할꺼에요
<bluedusk> 근데 그게 어차피 털리면 ..
<bluedusk> 일반유저로 로그인해서 파일 안에 적혀있는 패스워드 보는거면
<bluedusk> 파일권한 설정으로 조정 가능하지 않을까요?
<Work^Seony> 제 생각에도 걍 그 정도면 되지않나 싶은데 여기 애들은 안그러네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오픈스택에서 인스턴스를 삭제나 생성은 못하는 계정이 가능한가요?
<autowiz> https://geekhoodies.com/products/assassins-creed-iii-dm-original-2016-edition?adgroup_id=6052131406956&utm_campaign=andrey&utm_medium=banner&utm_source=facebook&variant=1230804587
<autowiz> 사고싶습니다~ ㅎㅎ 마눌님 결제가 떨어질지 모르겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 전세계 무료배송이라는데 2시간여 밖에 안남았네요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> autowiz: 형 이거 8년전인가? 한국에서 팔던건데요;;;
<autowiz> 아 그래?
<autowiz> 음... 아직은 내몸매가 소화를 못하겟군 ㅋ
<jun_> autowiz: 군대 갔다와서 옷 살때 봤던 디자인이예요. 실제로 비슷한 옷을 산적도 있구요
<jun_> autowiz: 사이즈는 다양하니까 소화하실수 있으실듯한데요
<autowiz> 라인이 안살잖아 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 라인 살려면 허리 30인치정도는 되야죠;;
<autowiz> 나 19살때 30이었어
<autowiz> 으음.. .아재 개그인가요? ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 허리가 겁나 잘생기셨군요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 어깨가 좁기는 했지만 역삼각형은 딱 나왔었죠
<jun_> autowiz: http://www.11st.co.kr/product/SellerProductDetail.tmall?method=getSellerProductDetail&prdNo=34347330&trTypeCd=20&trCtgrNo=15513
<bluedusk> 음?
<bluedusk> 존잘로님 미혼 아니였어요?
<jun_> bluedusk: 엥...그러네요....
<bluedusk> 마눌님께 허락이라니
<bluedusk> 제가 요즘 아얄씨를 많이 못보긴 하는데 무슨 사태인지 해명좀..
<autowiz> 말이 그렇다는거지요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 여친님께서 벌써 sudo 치시는 건가요?
<jun_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 나름 해킹 살짝하는데 , root 까지 탈탈 털렸습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 암튼 그게 문제가 아니라 감자 는 입소했다던데
<autowiz> 교육이 4주였나 그랬던거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 입소야 남자라면 하는거기에.... 걱정은 되지만~ 전 autowiz 형이 누구의 마음을 해킹하셨는지가 더 중요합니다!
<autowiz> https://www.facebook.com/hackingfryou/photos/a.550264595092418.1073741828.550260118426199/1078260188959520/?type=3&hc_ref=NEWSFEED
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 출근합니다~
<jun_> Feren^IRCCloud: 애규규,,,,수고하세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵ㅎㅎ 오늘은 비도 와서 손님이 없네요~
<jun_> Feren^IRCCloud: 다행이네요... 전 반대로 퇴근할때 되니까 비와서...살짝 난감하네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> jun_: 에고.. 편의점에서라도 우산 사가시는게 좋지 않을까요..
<jun_> Feren^IRCCloud: 바로 앞이 지하철이라서 괜찮습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ 집에서도 멀지 않구요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 다행입니다 ㅎㅎ 추운데 어서 들어가셔요
<jun_> Feren^IRCCloud: 한시간정도만 더 있다가 가려구요... 금요일이라서 만원 지하철이 7시만 되도 한산해지거든요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오호 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 내년에 서울로 이사 가니 참고해야겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> Feren^IRCCloud: 제가 괜히 지하철에 낑겨서 가는걸 별로 안좋아하거든요
<jun_> 아침에야 늦으니까 어쩔수 없지만..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 별로 안 좋아라 합니다ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 거다 전 덩치가 있다 보니 괜시리 미안..하기도 하고요
<jun_> Feren^IRCCloud: 서울 올라오시면 일상이 될텐데요 뭐 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 생각만 해도 끔찍합니다 ㅋㅋ
<jun_> 낑겨탈때 땀냄세 나면 인상이 찌부려지고.. 괜히 여자분이 앞에 있으면 의도치 않은 터치로 인해 변태로 오인 받는것도 싫구요;;
<Feren^IRCCloud> 엄청 불편할 것 같네요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 그렇게 사람 많을 때 지하철은 안 타봐서 아직은 잘 모르겠어요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 리눅스를 새로 설치 해야 하는데.. 자꾸 젠투랑 아치가 눈에 아른아른거리네요..
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요. 기다리고 있었습니다.
<Work^Seony> 젠투는 리눅스를 공부하려는 목적이면 괜찮은데, 그게 아니라면 비추
<Work^Seony> 사용하는 그 자체에 시간이 너무 많이 들어가
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안그래도 포기하고 그냥 우분투 그놈 설치했습니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 거다 주유소에 있는 컴퓨터가 별로 안 좋아서 퇴근 할 때까지 GRUB 구경도 못 할 것 같기도 했고요..
<Work^Seony> 개인적으로 젠투 많이 써봤고 지금도 가끔 다시 젠투나 써볼까 생각하는데, 시간이 너무 많이 들어가
<Feren^IRCCloud> 핸드북도 좀 읽어 보고, 형 블로그에 있는 젠투 글도 정독해봤는데 별로일 것 같더라고요
<Work^Seony> 공부하기엔 좋아.  리눅스라는 운영체제의 구성요소에 빠삭하게 되거든
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그래서 VM에 한 번 설치해볼까 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 근데 요즘은 Stage 3부터 시작이고, Stage 1부터는 메뉴얼도 잘 없더라고요
<Work^Seony> 난 무조건 1부터 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 근데 사실 3부터 시작하고 나중에 emerge world하면 1부터 한거랑 마찬가지긴 해
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 그런가요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그래도 기왕 해보는거 처음부터 Stage 1부터 해야죠 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그나저나 아까 빌드 서버에 컴파일 돌려 놓고 속도 보고 열 받아서 성능 좋은 인스턴스로 올렸는데 살 것 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 세시간 걸리는게 한시간이면 끝납니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 별거 없어.  파티션 만들고 포맷하고나면, 거기서부터 컴파일러 빌드부터 시작하는거지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 사실 시간 문제지 어려운건 크게 없을 것 같더라고요 메뉴얼도 많고
<Work^Seony> 맞아 시간이 문제야
<Work^Seony> 내가 젠투를 한참 쓰다가 때려치게된 결정적인 이유가,
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그나저나 형은 미국에 거주하시니깐.. 회선 속도 때문에 더 오래 걸리는 것도 있을 것 같네요.
<Work^Seony> 당시 직장 다니고 있었는데, 퇴근해서 집에 오면 젠투 패키지 업데이트하느라 컴퓨터를 계속 켜놓기만 했거든
<Work^Seony> 그러다보니 내가 컴퓨터를 쓰는건지, 컴퓨터가 날쓰는건지 모르겠더라고
<Work^Seony> 회선 속도가 왜?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아무래도 한국보다는 느려서 소스 받을 때 답답하지 않나요?
<Work^Seony> 소스 사이즈가 뭐 얼마나 크다고.  그리고 미국에서 인터넷이 2번째로 느리다는 하와이에서도 50메가짜리 라인 쓰는데
<Work^Seony> 물론 50메가가 바이트는 아니고 비트야 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 그래도 초당 7메가면 소스 정도야 뭐...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그 정도면 괜찮네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 젠투 빌드할 때 가장 시간을 많이 잡아먹는거야 당연하지만 소스코드 다운로드는 아냐 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 내 기억에 가장 오래걸리는 애들을 꼽아보면,
<Work^Seony> 펄, 파이썬, gcc, X, 파폭 정도
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이름만 들어도 무거운 친구들이네요 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> Dash 앱이 앱 스토어에서 삭제 당한 일이 아무래도 Dash 제작진 문제로 보이네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> http://macnews.tistory.com/5182
<Work^Seony> 나도 그거 읽었어
<Work^Seony> 근데 나는 그 이전부터 그 앱 맘에 안들었어
<Feren^IRCCloud> 메뉴얼 제공하면서 돈 받는 점이요?
<Work^Seony> 그냥 이미 공개되어있는 매뉴얼들을 갖다 묶은 앱에 불과한 건데,
<Work^Seony> 그걸 돈 받고 판다는 발상 자체가 맘에 안들었어
<Work^Seony> 어찌보면, 내가 어떤 프로그램을 제작하면서 매뉴얼을 만들었는데,
<Feren^IRCCloud> 근데 구매한거랑 안 한거랑 무슨 차이인지는 확실히 모르겠어요
<Work^Seony> 너는 그걸 갖다가 돈 받고 파는 셈이잖아
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 그냥 프리 버전으로 잘 쓰고 있었거든요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 하긴 그렇네요, 그 메뉴얼에 대한 라이센스 문제는 어떻게 들어갈련지 모르겠네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> ipeter_korea: 어서오세요~
<ipeter_korea> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter_korea> 늦은 밤에도 계시는군요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 근무 중이라서요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_korea> 어느 직종에 계신가요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그냥 주유소 알바 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ipeter_korea, 아직 20살...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 정확하게는 20살까지 2달 정도 남았습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 학교 1년 일찍 간 걸 올해 초에 잠깐 후회했었죠 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS 버전에서 리붓 명령어로 재부팅을 하면 BIOS Boot Sequence에 설정된 값이 아닌 무조건 네트워크 부팅을 시도하는데 뭐가 문제일려나요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 지금 사용 중인 배포판은 Ubuntu Gnome 16.04.1이고, Ubuntu 16.10 버전에서도 같은 문제가 발생하더라고요..
<Work^Seony> 그거 아마 내 생각엔 UEFI 에서 그렇게 작동하는거 같은데
<Work^Seony> 콜드 부팅이 아닌 웜부팅 상황에서 몇몇 부팅소스를 건너뛴다거나 하는...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 검색 능력 부족인지 검색해도 안 보이더라고요..
<Work^Seony> 컴퓨터 UEFI 맞지?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아니요, 바이오스 입니ㅏㄷ.
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter_korea> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> 오웅.. 돌아오셧군요
<razGon_i7> 웰컴...아... 이라고 말하기 좀 그런 나라꼴이네요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-11-19
<razGon_i7> 좀 바빳네요.
<razGon_i7> 오늘은 다들 집회가신듯.
<razGon_i7> 평소의 2/3정도만 오신.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<razGon_i7> 조용합니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2016-11-20
<samahui_S> test
<VincentRyu> #MountAndBlade
<HolyKnight> http://www.fmkorea.com/best/514130428
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요/
<razGon_i7> ?
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 후... 오늘도 한가 하네요.
<razGon_i7> 월요일에 이러면 안되는데.
#ubuntu-ko 2017-11-13
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 귿 모닝!!
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 요즘 이브온라인에 빠져살다가 어제 현금으로 2만원에 상당하는 함선을 퍽치기 당하니까 급 현탐 오네요...
<autowiz_> 으어~ 참으로 무서운 게임 입니다 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 한동안 클래쉬 어브 클랜 하닥 접었는데 이게 가만히 있어도 다른 유저들이 내 자원을 털어가니까 맘이 안좋더라구요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 뺏기는 만큼 열심히 플래이 해서 벌어야 하는데   공격갔다가 손해 볼때도 있고 힘들었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그냥 털어가기만 하면 다행이기라도 하죠.  이브에서는 날 죽이고싶어서 안달난 사람들 밖에 없어요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 유저가 만든 유명한 이브온라인 포스터 중에 이런 글귀가 있어요.  EVEryone hates you
<bridgebot> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <draco> 현실에서도 치안 안좋은 동네 살면 그런 느낌일듯요
<drake_kr> 응암동? 안산?
<bridgebot> <draco> 에이, 이브 온라인은 한국 정도가 아니죠. 어디 막 총격사건 나고 사람 죽어나가는 그런 동네 급인데
<bridgebot> <draco> 소말리아?
<bridgebot> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그럼 리버티 시티요?
<drake_kr> 로스 산토스?
<drake_kr> Gta6 떡밥 나올때쯤 ps4 가는게 낫겠죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> 로스 산토스 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 로스 산토스 정도면 안전하지 않나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 안쪽 구석에서 인신매매 하는데는 좀 위험하지만..
<ircCloud^Seony> drake_kr: ps5 앞으로 3년 봅니다.
<jason_KR> auto wiz_: 핑!
<jason_KR> autowiz_: 핑!
<bridgebot> <kimej> 남미라던가…
<hkeylocal> 핑!
<jason_KR> hkeylocal님이 irssi 쓴다고 하셨나?요
<jason_KR> ahoops님 반갑습니다. 전화 통화를 원하는데...어떤 방법이 있으까요? 카카오 보이스톡? 텔레그램? 아니면 국제전화 ㅠㅠ?
<jason_KR> twinsenx님 온라인에서는 무척 오랜만에 뵙습니다. 잘 지내지요?  ^^
<jason_KR> (아마도 답글 못보고)제가 먼저 일어납니다.
<twinsenx> jason_KR: good evenin~ xubuntu live mode only english ^^;;; soon reboot sir
<youngbin_> 지역팀 운영 방침과 규정에 대해 의견 수렴을 받고 있습니다. 토요일까지 의견을 받고, 일요일 부터 지역팀 지원을 받을 예정이니 많은 의견 제시 바랍니다.
<youngbin_> https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=29825&sid=79c85c0d1c3080d3bf23113d49b1a728
<youngbin_> 자세한 사항은 첨부한 포럼 공지 링크를 참고해주세요.
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 인천에 비하고 우박이 욕나올 정도로 내리네요.
<ahoops> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> jason_KR: 꾸벅(__) 저랑 전화통화를 원하세요? 어인일이세요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 아마 미리 메시지 말씀해놓으시면 한국시간으로 아침시간 때 연락 주실 거에요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 날이 너무 추워서 노트북도 차가워졌네요… 뜨뜻하게 겜이라도…
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-11-14
<jason_KR> GooooooooooooD morning !!
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 재순님~
<jason_KR> 반갑습니다. auto wiz ^^
<autowiz_> 날씨가 점점 추워지는 계절입니다. 감기 조심하셔요~ ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 어유~ 덕담 감사.    수상한 일이 생기는 중인데, 최근 몇년(4~5년)째 감기 못 걸리는 현상?!!  또는 저 치매?
<autowiz_> ㅋㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> aut owiz_: 요즘 저녁시간 바쁘우? 한가하우?
<autowiz_> 요즘은 계속 바쁩니다 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 회사집 회사집 하고나면 사람 만날 시간도 없어서 ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 울 감자도 봐야되는데 못보고 있구요 ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 고기 구워드시러 한번 오신다고...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 아.. 제가 간다고 했던가... 기억이..ㅎㅎ;
<autowiz_> 내가 일정 잡아서 말해준다고 했는데 시간이 안비어서 ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 많이 바쁘시군요...ㅜ
<autowiz_> 뭐 거의 크런치 모드의 장기화가 일어나는바람에
<PotatoGim> 으으...
<jason_KR> 안바쁜 날이 없어 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <draco> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DOjiYCmVoAA6Ql6.jpg:large
<bridgebot> <draco> 세상이 미쳐 돌아가네요
<jason_KR> 계산도 않해 봤지만, 전기료 대비 채굴된 광석'에 대한 가성비'가 없다는 것이 상식 아닌가요?
<bridgebot> <draco> 저번달엔 이더리움은 가성비가 좀 있고, 비트코인은 없다 였는데 비트코인도 요즘 미친 널뛰기 중이라.. 게다가 요즘 자기들끼리 만든 가상화폐들도 있나봐요. 반이상 사기지만
<jason_KR> 아~ 참, BTC시세'애 따라서 가성비'가 있다/없다 하겠군요.
<bridgebot> <draco> 그런데 저렇게 가격이 오르락 내리락 하는 가상화폐가 화폐로서 기능이 있는지는 좀 의문이군요. 실제 통화도 환율이 변동폭이 크면 국제시장에서 신뢰성 없는데
<bridgebot> <draco> 완전 투기용으로 전락하는 듯
<autowiz_> https://explainshell.com/explain?cmd=rsync+-a+-v+--progress+--rsync-path%3D%27sudo+rsync%27+%2Fsrc%2F+%2Fdst
<autowiz_> explainshell 이라고 쉘 명령어 옵션 알려주는 사이트가 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 한창 배우는 사람들한테는 좋을거같습니다.
<sksno1> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> "쉘을 한참 배우는 사람에게는"이라고요? 파고 들어가도 = 파도 파도 끝이 없드만...
<autowiz_> 하긴 그렇긴 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 좀 거짓말 붙이자면, 커널 파는 것이 빠를 듯 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> 저 쉘 배우는 사람입장에서 auto wiz_: 그래도 유익하네요. 감사.
<drake_kr> Cpu는 사실 덧셈밖에 못합니다
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 뺄셈은 2의 보수로 만들어서 더하죠 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 학교에서 CTO가 되는 법은 알려주지만 CEO가 되는 방법은 잘 안알려줘서 프로젝트 아이디어라던가 어렵네요… 쩝
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 저도 공모 준비할 때마다 고통이라서 공감이 갑니다.
<bridgebot> <kimej> 보고서랑 PT가 세상에서 제일 싫어요 ~~
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 그건 매우 공감이 가네요 :party_parrot:
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 발표는 언제나 적응이 안가요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 어버버하다가 내려오고… 그래서 보통 백엔드는 제가하고 프론트는 잘하는 애 시킵니다 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 전국 공모나 전국 단위 공모 때문에 어느 정도 자신 있게 할 수 있게 되었지만 당일마다 긴장되죠.
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아 여러분 제가 지금 우분투 지역 팀을 꾸리려고 하는데 혹시 대전/세종/충남에 거주하시고 같이 하고싶으신 의향이 있으시면 연락해주세요
<sksno1> 지난번 연사를 했던 신근수입니다.
<sksno1> 아무래도 처자식이 있는 몸이다보니.. 전면에 나서기에는 어려움이 있네요 ㅎㅎ 대신 뒤에서 열심히 할께요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아… 운영도 같이 해주셨음 했습니다만… 혹시 마음 바뀌시면 연락 주세요:grinning:
<sksno1> 운영까지 하기에는 너무 어려울꺼 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아 같이 대전 지방팀 하신다고 말씀하시는건가요?
<sksno1> 아.. 네 지방팀에서 같이 활동을.. ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아앗 메일 보내드렸는데 답이 안오고 어렵다고 하셔서 안된다고 하신줄 알았습니다…ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 지역팀은 주로 오프라인 활동 위주이니, 행사 기획/ 장소대관/ 연사와 참가자 모집/ 행사 홍보 등등을 주로 하게 될거에요
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 와 처음뵙겠습니다 소여물 황병희라 하옵니다
<soyeomul> 울진에서 소를 키우고 있어요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> @kimej 런치패드 우분투 한국팀 조인하실려면 Ubuntu Code of Conduct 서명 하셔야 합니다~
<soyeomul> 회장님 꾸벅
<bridgebot> <kimej> 네 저는 처음이 아니지만(최근까지 눈팅러였던…ㅋㅋㅋ)
<soyeomul> 잠시 조용히.. 이메일을.. 홗인하러 갑니다..
<bridgebot> <kimej> 앗 어떻게 하는거죠…
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아
<jason_KR> kjmej님 안녕하세요? 그 부분은 구글링 하심이... ^^
<soyeomul> 어 재준님이시닷
<soyeomul> 꾸벅 재준님
<jason_KR> so yeomul님 이시간에 뵙는 것 참~ 오랫만이십니다. ^^
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아 그게 그건지 몰랐었습니다…?
<soyeomul> 저녁 소여물 주고 잉여잉여중이어요
<jason_KR> 예, 매일매일 글 잘 읽고 있습니다. 한편, 가끔 멜링 리스트 올라오는 글도 잘 보고 있습니다. 물론 가끔 !!
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 글이라 함은 !
<soyeomul> 한우 관련 자료를 말씀 하시는거 같은...
<jason_KR> 모르겠어요. ㅋ 우분투 관련인지~ (한우'는 아니고요) 어디서? 봤어요. 지금은 저 못 기억해요. 암튼 온라인 커뮤니티 였어요.
<soyeomul> 아.. 넵
<soyeomul> 요즘 한우 관련 자료를 github 에다 올렸어요
<soyeomul> 매일 매일 갱신중이온데.. 별로 재미는 없어요
<soyeomul> 그냥 저의 작업 일지정도입니다
<soyeomul> 이건 머 중요친 않고
<soyeomul> 재준님 동안 잘 지내셨는지요
<jason_KR> 옙, 감사 ^^ 잘 지냅니다. 근처에 지인(오즈,금감자,드라코님) 있으면서도 자주 못만나요.
<soyeomul> 예 다행입니다;
<jason_KR> 지난 밤에는 또 오랜만에 트윈센님 지나갔는데, 시차두고 인사만 했습니다. Live 접속했더군요.
<soyeomul> 아.. 구석기님께서 접속하셨구낭..
<jason_KR> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 언제고 울진으로 지나가실때 전화주세요 제가 밥한그릇 꼭 사고 싶네요
<soyeomul> 황병희 010-7558-5952
<jason_KR> 아유~ 그럼요. ㅋ 다 압니다. ㅋ
<soyeomul> 울진군으로 지나가시면 꼭 전화주세요^^
<soyeomul> 아고 전 이만 내일 작업을 위하야 자러 갑니다
<jason_KR> 예예, 저보다는 auto wiz_님이 더 빠를 듯, 아마 구면 일겁니다.
<soyeomul> 재준님 과 회장님 모두
<jason_KR> GooooooooD Luck !!
<soyeomul> 존밤 되세요^^
<drake_kr> 스시 먹을까..
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아 집가는 길인데 엄청 춥네요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 스시 좋죠
<bridgebot> <draco> Linux Now Runs on All of the Top 500 Supercomputers https://itsfoss.com/linux-runs-top-supercomputers/
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-11-15
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 어제 하반기 점검이 있어서 한동안 정신없었는데 이제 끝났어요. ㅎㅎ 오늘 아침 참 산뜻하니 좋네요.
<lexlove> 이제 커피타임~
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 무슨 커피가 좋나요?
<lexlove> 아침엔 믹스커피요.ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 간편해서 좋죠 저는 차 마시는데 급하면 티백으로 마셔요.
<lexlove> 사무실에 커피 내려먹을 분위기가 아니라 아침에는 맥심 믹스커피 그 다음엔 카누 연하게 마십니다.ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 아... 그런가요?
<lexlove> 아. 차도 마셔요. 티백 우엉차
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 우엉차도 맛있죠. ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 티백하나면 하루종일 우러나요.
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 그렇긴 하죠. 간단하고
<lexlove> 우엉차 우려내는 중입니다.ㅎ
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 어제 크롬 버리고 파폭으로 환승 했습니다
<lexlove> 사용하시는 운영체제가 뭔가요?
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 전 노트북은 맥 사용합니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 아... 맥~
<lexlove> 삼실에 미니맥이 있는데 아무도 사용을 안해요.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 전전임자가 사용했다고 하던데 켜보니 일러스트레이터가 설치되어 있더라구요
<lexlove> 딱히 제가 어떻게 사용하지 몰라서 원래대로 책장에 넣어뒀어요. ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 그냥 본인이 편한거 사용하면 그만이죠 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 맥 사용 전에는 우분투 그놈이나 아치 리눅스 사용 했었어요.
<sksno1> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> lex love: LTNC 건강이 쵝오 !!  ^^
<bridgebot> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> jason_KR, 안녕하세요. 맞아요. 건강이 최고인거 같아요. 전 최근 두어달 안아팠어요. 인생이 살만 하네요.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<HolyKnight> 지진
<HolyKnight> 느끼셨나유?
<PotatoGim> http://gall.dcinside.com/board/lists/?id=jijinhee
<soyeomul> 방금 포항에 지진이 일어났는데.. 그 파장이 울진까지 왔어요
<soyeomul> 진도 5.5
<soyeomul> 땅이 흔들렸어요,,,
<soyeomul> 포항과 울진은 자동차로 80분 거리입니다..
<autowiz_> 80분이나 걸리나요?
<autowiz_> 제가 전에 갈때 너무 빨리갔나봅니다 ㅜㅜ
<soyeomul> 옥토위즈님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 울진군에서도 울진에서 평해까지 30분정도라서요
<soyeomul> 고무줄입니다
<soyeomul> 그라고 청주에서도 진동이 느껴질정도로..
<soyeomul> 포항 지진... 세네요
<soyeomul> 울산은 난리더라는....
<soyeomul> 사람들이 건물 밖으로 뛰쳐나갔다고 합니다
<soyeomul> 이투데이 신문 보도는 서울서도 진동이 느껴졌다는데.. 믿기지 않네요 서울 포항은 거의 자동차로 4시간 30분 거리인데...
<soyeomul> 근데 구글에서 "지진" 으로 뉴스 검색하니깐 포항지진은 저 밑에 있고 최상단에 이란지진.. 사망 341명 이게 걸리네요
<soyeomul> 이란지진 일어난거 방금 알았네요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 갑자기 지진희 갤러리가 생가나네요… 지진나면 바로 게시물이 쏟아진다는…
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 누가 그거 이용해서 지진 알림 시스템 만들었던데요…ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 회장님 안녕하세요;
<soyeomul> arm 장치에 우분투나 데비안 쓰시는 분 계신가요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 와 대전인데도 느껴졌습니다…ㄷㄷ
<soyeomul> 오 대전!
<HolyKnight> 신도림 느꼈대유
<soyeomul> 홀리님 꾸벅;
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 인천은 모르겠네요.
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 느껴지질 않아서
<soyeomul> 좋은 동네 사시네요 인천 fm 님 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 넵;
<sksno1> 밖으로 대피 갔다 왔네요
<soyeomul> 와
<sksno1> 나가면 춥고 안에 있으면 무섭고...
<soyeomul> 스콘스님 동네가 어찌되나요
<soyeomul> 경주 포항 울산?
<sksno1> 대전입니다.. ^^;;
<soyeomul> 대전임에도 대피정도묜....
<soyeomul> 어마어마한 진동인가바요
<sksno1> 일단 제 자리가.. 모니터와 계측장비가 마구 얽혀있어서 뭐 하나라도 떨어지면 큰 사고 나거든요
<soyeomul> 움~
<sksno1> 솔직히 그냥.. 핑계삼아 일하기 싫어서 ㅋ
<soyeomul> ㅎ;
<soyeomul> 오늘 송아지 한마리 태어날 예정인데요
<soyeomul> 지진이 이게 끝이길 바랍니다
<sksno1> 포항에서 학원 운영하는 친구놈이 있는데 연락이 안되네요..
<sksno1> 대피중인가..
<bridgebot> <kimej> 어떤 분은 회사 건물에 금갔다고…
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 와
<soyeomul> 지진이 컸나봅니다..
<soyeomul> 지금 울진군 평해읍 오곡리 깡시골인데.. 확성기 안내방송 나옵니다... 지진 조심하세요 라고요
<soyeomul> 마을 이장 전용 확성기인데...
<drake_kr> ARM에 리눅스면 Raspberry Pi 3+에 Debian이죠
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아 그러네요
<bridgebot> <kimej> Pi3에 Ubuntu Mate 올려본적은 있습니다만…ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> 그거 어렵던데....
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 고든램지가 냉장고를 부탁해 나온다는군요
<ircCloud^Seony> http://www.huffingtonpost.kr/2017/11/15/story_n_18556708.html
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 자본에 무릎 끓으신 램지 형님…
<ahoops> 후아
<ahoops> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 한국 맥주 드시더니… 결국 혀가…
<bridgebot> <fmowl> IMO
<bridgebot> <fmowl> (고든 램지왈)
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 분명 이렇게 되었어야… https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-Ul0ZVxcag
<bridgebot> <fmowl> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 그분 정도면 자본주의에 굴하지 않을 것 같은데...xP
<soyeomul> 이만 자러 갑니다 모두들 수고하세요~
<bridgebot> <kimej> 안녕히 주무세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 어버버버
<bridgebot> <kimej> 안녕하세요 좋은 아침입니다
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-11-16
<bridgebot> <kimej> 우리 애들 수능 본다고 엄청 고생하던데 일주일 연기되서 큰일이네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> https://github.com/gluster/glusterfs/blob/master/extras/who-wrote-glusterfs/gitdm.domain-map
<PotatoGim> 저희 회사가 glusterfs 기여 기업에...ㅎ
<autowiz_> fb.com 말씀이신가요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ  감자군 페북 입사?
<autowiz_> 아무튼 축하드립니다~ ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 그랬으면 얼마나 좋겠냐만 안타깝게도 gluesys.com입니다...ㅜ
<sksno1> 안녕하세요 수능이 예정되었던 날이라 그런지 많이 춥네요
<autowiz_> 네 오늘 많이 춥긴 합니다 ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 교육부에서 하늘에까지 공문을 보내는걸 깜빡했나봅니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 몇해 깜빡하다가 올해 정상화 된거 아닌가요? ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 졸려서 먼저 자러갑니다~
<soyeomul> 수고하세요~~~
<twinsen_> irssi
<hkeylocal> 안녕하세요
<hkeylocal> irssi 사용하시나요?
<hkeylocal> ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 오… 변*다…
<twinsen_> 옙 irssi를 너무 오랜만에 써봐서... 채널 창 바꾸는 거도 검색해서 방금 알게되었어요 ㅋ ctrl + a n
<hkeylocal> 변태라해도 irccloud 대용으로 무료로 쓸 수 있잖아요!
<twinsen_> irc랑 cloud는 들어는 봤는데, irccloud는 처음 들어본거라 검색해봐야겠네요 (뒤적뒤적)
<hkeylocal> 말 그대로 IRC방을 클라우드로 해서 24시간 온라인 상태로 유지시켜주는 서비스가 irccloud인데
<hkeylocal> 이게 유료입니다..
<hkeylocal> irssi+서버, 하다못해 라즈베리파이 한 대라도 있으면 ssh 접속으로 공짜로 쓸 수 있죠
<hkeylocal> 물론 푸시 알림이나 깔끔한 모바일 앱 등은 irssi가 따라가지 못하는 장점이지만......
<twinsen_> https://www.irccloud.com/pricing 프리는 무료고, 솔로는 1년 50달러군요. 벅스와 옥수수 유료결제 취소하면, irccloud 쓸 수 있을거 같아요.
<drake_kr> Irccloud 접속유지테스트를 좀 해보고 싶은데요
<drake_kr> 아시는분은 아시겠지만.. 제가 debian을 하나 돌리고 있는데..
<drake_kr> Screen으로 백그라운드에 띄워놓아서 유료처럼 사용하고 있죠
<twinsen_> 접속유지를 테스트하려면 irccloud client 사용자가 그 debian에 접속하면... 되는건가요? (뭐가뭔지 잘 몰라서;)
<drake_kr> 서브아이디같은거 하나 해서 제게 아이디와 비번을 좀 알려주시면 좋겠습니다만
<twinsen^cloud> 어리...클라우드...둥절
<drake_kr> 음..
<drake_kr> 지금은 제꺼 하나 돌리고 있는데
<drake_kr> 이게 더 돌아가나 싶어서요
<drake_kr> 걍 screen 더 띄우면 될거 같긴 한데..
<twinsen_> 아..옙 제가 클아우드는 처음이라서 시간이 좀 피요합니다. 1년짜리 한정 솔로 계정 방금 신청해서 뭐가뭔지 어리둥절해서요. 서브 아이디 만들어서 비번이랑 쿼리로 날려보겠습니다.
<drake_kr> 으.. 메일서버 직접 하는게 이럴땐 좋네요
<drake_kr> 테스트 계정 무한생성 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drakekr2> 야호
<drakekr2> 이힝
<drakekr2> 접속유지용 프로그램이라 :)
<drake_kr> 휴대폰에서 irccloud 쓰면
<drake_kr> 접속유지중일 경우 폰 안 보고 있을 때 대화 내용이 다 보이는데
<drake_kr> 접속을 끊으면 없어져요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 접속유지기 하나 있으면 폰으로 irc하기가 엄청 수월해져서..
<drake_kr> 테스트계정이랑 해서 좀 써보시면 ㅎ
<drake_kr> 일단 접속유지기는 재부팅하기 전까지 냅둘께요
<drake^cloud> 크롬에서 twisnen^cloud접속중이라 사파리에서 drake^cloud로 접속했는데 오늘따라 사파리가 버벅버벅;;;;
<drake_kr> 파이어폭스 57버전에 외계 기술 들어갔다고 합니다
<drake_kr> 서니님이 drake가 3개라고 강퉤하면 어쩌지..
<drake_kr> 잉? 접속유지 풀렸나..
<drake_kr> 에에
<drake_kr> 이메일 인증..
<twinsen_> 눼? 이메일 인증..? 제가 해야하나요?
<drake_kr> 저는 못 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 이상하게 동작을 안 하네요 ㅜ.ㅜ
<drake_kr> 흠...
<drake^cloud> 123
<drake_kr> 아아아
<drake^cloud> 혼란스러워서 twinsen^cloud를 끄고 크롬 브라우저도 껐습니다
<drake_kr> 야밤에 혼란스럽게 해드려서 죄송합니다
<drake^cloud> 드레이크 클라우드는 사라피에서 접속했구요
<drake^cloud> 사라피=사파리
<drake_kr> 스크린은 일단 열려있고....
<drake_kr> 암튼 좀 까다로운 친구군요
<drake_kr> 감사합니다. 전 예능 좀 보다 자야겠어요
<twinsen_> 아 궁금한게
<drake_kr> 네
<twinsen_> 제가 irccloud로 접속해있지 않더라도, 드레이크님이 그 솔로 계정으로 테스트를 계속할 수는 있는건가요?
<drake_kr> 음.. 그러니까 지금 제 데비안에 스크린으로 접속유지되고 있는게 요거랑 drakekr2랑 만들어주신 drake^cloud 인데요
<drake_kr> drake^cloud는 지금 handshake까지 끝나고 접속유지 프로그램에서 대화가 올라가고 있어요
<drake_kr> 켜놓을테니 이것저것 테스트해보셔도 되고요
<drake_kr> 다른 웹브라우저같은데서는 다 꺼놨습니다
<drake^cloud> 그럼 제 브라우저에서 drake^cloud는 로그아웃 해두 되는거쥬?
<drake_kr> 넵넵
<drake^cloud> 옙 로그아웃합니다. 굳나잇
<drake_kr> 아무렇게나 하셔도 돼요
<twisnen^mate> init 0
<zeromon_> 파이어폭스에 램디스크를 디스크 캐시로 사용하는 설정이 ssd에 캐시를 설정하는 것 보다 많이 빠를까요? 체감적인 면에서 말입니다.
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 속도면에서 봤을 때 램이 훨씬 빠르니 많이 체감나지 않을까요?
<ahoops> 안녕하세요.
<zeromon_> Work^Seony: 답변 감사합니다. 한번 시도 해 봐야겠네요
<ahoops> 수질(ph, ec 각종 영양분량등등), 광량, 공기 이산화탄소량 등등 데이터로거가 제법 필요한데 만만치 않군요;;
<ahoops> 라즈베리파이에 붙일수있는 센서도 많긴하지만 좀 부족하기도하고, 라즈베리파이 말고 측정기기를 직접사면 엄청나게 비싸군요
<ahoops> 역시 산업용은;; ㅠ_ㅠ;
<ahoops> 역시 일은 쉬운일이 없군요 쳇
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 아무래도 그렇겠죠... ahoops님이 몇날 며칠동안 삽질해야할지 모르는 일을, 회사에서 몇십명 월급줘가면서 만든 물건일테니...
<ahoops> 네. 특히나 수요가 한정적인 분야이니 단가도 비싸네요.
<ahoops> 제가 액비를 만들어놓은게 있는데 대체 이 안에 얼만큼의 질소,인, 칼슘 등등 이놈들이 들어있는지 정확히 알아야 비료를 쓸수있는데
<ahoops> 비료가 있어도 그 수치를 정확히 모르니 비료를 못쓰는 상황이네요 ㅡㅡ;
<ahoops> 저 수치를 알아야 비료를 내가 얼마정도를 만들어내야 하는구나 하고 플랜을 짤수가 있으니 꼭 필요한데요.
<Work^Seony> 그러게 그 개구리밥인가 하는거 쉽게 얘기하실 때부터 알아봤음요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 좀 싸게 가보자니 삽질해야하고 그냥 쉽게 사자니 이게 또 써봐야 두달이면 망가질텐데 하는 걱정부터 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 아 개구리밥은 진짜 꽤나 진지하구요;;
<ahoops> 대충 비료를 줘도 사실 잘자라요;;
<ahoops> 심지어 빗물만줘도 잘자라긴해요 ㅡ,ㅡ
<ahoops> 근데 리스크 없이 꾸준히 최적화된 수치를 알아내서 해뜨면 수확하고 해지면 맥주마시고 놀고싶은데 에효
<ahoops> 그 폭발적인 번식력이 얼마나 매력적인데요;
<Work^Seony> 저는 즐겨봐야할 일이 너무나도 많아서... ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 쳇
<ahoops> 쉬운일이 없어요 아주.
<ahoops> 빗물만 주고 키우면 일주일 2번수확, 근데 그린하우스 진자 이쁘게 짓고 정확한 영양분 투여하면 일주일 4번수확.
<ahoops> 5번도 가능하지 싶은데 테스트했을때 딱 한번 4번 수확해서 넘친적이 있었거든요.
<ahoops> 근데 영양분 너무 많이줘서 폭망한적도 있구요.
<ahoops> ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 빗물모으로 공구리를 치러가야하긴하는데 꼴랑 2번 수확해서는 양이 안차요.
<ahoops> 그래서 공구리 치기전에 한번 더 생각중에요 아효
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 센서가 각 용도별로 백개씩은 박아서 로그로 남겨서 모니터링좀 되는건데 흠.
<ahoops> 조만간 한국한번 들어가야할듯하네요;
<ahoops> 지금들어가면 추울텐데 ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 새벽까지 계시네요 다들 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저는 해외 살아서..
<Work^Seony> 이제 오후 1시 40분 다되가네요
<Work^Seony> 그러고보니 저랑 얘기하셨던 분들 전부 다 해외 사시는 분들이군요...
<bridgebot> <kimej> 앗…!
<bridgebot> <kimej> 세상에… 몰랐네요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-11-17
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<sksno1> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 불타오를 금요일 입니다~
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 아직 불타진 않았군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 새하얗게 태우는 중입니다~ ㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> hkey local, twin sen^cloud 두분께, irssi 보다 wechat 을 추천합니다.
<jason_KR> weechat
<bridgebot> <fmowl> hexchat은요?
<sksno1> 전 오늘  일 마치고 처가 가서 김장으로 불태웁니다 ㅋㅋ
<sksno1> 불금이라 외치며 술먹던게 언제인지 ...
<bridgebot> <draco> 저는 주말에 제사...
<twinsen^cloud> whois twinsen^cloud
<twinsen^cloud> whois 해보니 irc server가 헬싱키 핀란드루 나오던데, 어쩌다가 가까운 서버 놨두고 저리 먼 서버에 연결돼어버린건지 어리둥절...
<twinsen^cloud> (추측성) 자문자답: 클라우드니까... 놨두고× 놔두고o 돼어× 되어o ... 폰타자는 역시 어렵습
<bridgebot> <kimej> 대회때문에 농협에 왔는데 시설이 엄청 좋네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<sksno1> 무슨 대회에요?
<bridgebot> <kimej> 농업 핀테크 아이디어톤 입니다
<autowiz> OS 상에서 USB 포트를 disable 시킬 수 있는 방법이 뭐가있을까요?
<ahoops> kimej, 저도 가고싶네요. 부럽네요 ㅋ
<ahoops> autowiz: 안녕하세요~ 오랜만에요~
<autowiz> 아훕스님 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 농사를 지어볼까하고 덤비고 있는데 제가 참 너무 무식하다는걸 느끼네요. ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 공부도 엄청해야하고 학교같은곳을 좀 다녀야하나 하는 생각도 들구요.
<samahui_WS> modprobe.d에서 blacklist에 장치 추가하면 usb 사용정지 가능할듯요
<samahui_WS> 윈도우라면 장치관리자에서 사용안함 하면되고요
<samahui_WS> 농사가 생각보다 쉽지 않아보이더라고요
<samahui_WS> 제 주변에도 시골에 내려가서 농사 짓고 살겠다고 귀농한분이 계신데 일이년은 기반 다지는데 시간과 돈 소비로 힘들다고 하시더라고요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 농사가 아니면 치킨이나 팔아야….
<autowiz> 귀농 카페 에 몇번 들락날락 한적이 있는데 그래서 그냥 한방에 몰빵하지말고
<autowiz> 현지 분들이랑 친해지면서 조금씩조금씩 2~3년에 걸쳐서 준비를 하라고 하더라구요
<samahui_WS> 저도 나이 더 들고 애들도 좀 크면 귀농은 아니라도 한적한 곳으로가서 집 짓고 살고 싶기는 한데요... 그것도 캄캄한데 귀농은 엄두도 못낼거 같아요
<samahui_WS> 전  일때문에 나중에 올께요
<sksno1> https://www.linux.com/blog/disable-enable-usb-terminal
<sksno1> 여기에 USB disable 하는 방법이 자세히 나와있습니다.
<ahoops> 역시 좀더 여유를 가지고 움직여야하나보군요 ㅋ
<autowiz> 카페에서 읽은글이 머리속으로 계획한 대로 모종 2천만원 어치 심어서 4천만원 수익이 안나온다고. 농산물 자체가 출하량의 기복이 있고 판매 가격도 해마다 다르고
<autowiz> 무엇보다 처음에 농사지으면 모르는게 너무 많아서 힘들다고 하더라구요. 현지에 농사 지으시던 다은 분들도 막 타지에서 온사람 살갑게 받아주기도 힘들고 . 그래서 1~2주에 한번씩 가서 텃받 가꾸던가 하면서 친해지는게 중요하다고 . 뭐 말은 그런데 그것도 실제로는 많이 힘들거같습니다.
<sksno1> 처음에는 취미로 수경재배를 했었거든요..
<sksno1> 그러다가 태양 대신 LED로 재배할 수 있다고 해서
<sksno1> LED로 광량 조절하고 물도 조절하는 그러한 캐비닛을 개발해서
<sksno1> 각자 집에서 상추정도 재배해서 먹을 수 있는 아이템을 팔면 좋겠다라고
<sksno1> 시장 조사를 하려고 했는데
<sksno1> 이미 비슷한 상품이 나와서 팔리고 있더라고요
<autowiz> 쿠쿠인가 LG 인가 어디에서 나온거 같습니다.
<jason_KR> autowiz: rc.local 에 echo disabled > /sys/bus/usb/devices/usb1 ..... 등록?
<autowiz> 의도는 물리적 매체를 통한 접근을 막기 위한건데 케이블을 뽑았다 끼면 풀려버리는거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 해당 커널 모듈들을 블랙리스트에 넣는게 지금으로서는 최선인거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 일단 지금은 루트허브를 꺼버리는까 뽑았다 꼽아도 동작안합니다 ㅋㅋ  자세한건 좀더 테스트트 해봐야 할거같습니다.
<autowiz> 제 구글 크롬 북마크가 기기마다 정확히 일치안하기 시작하더니 손실된 북마크가 꽤 많이 보입니다 ㅜㅜ 백업의 생활화 역시 필수 입니다 ~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아 죄송합니다. 같은 이름을 가진 폴더가 두개가 되어버렸습니다. 한 폴더는 북마크가 있고 한폴더는 비어 있는 모양입니다. 데이터가 날아간건 아니고 여러기기의 북마크 동기화 하다가 문제가 생겼었던거 같습니다. 유언비어를 퍼드려 죄송합니다 ㅜㅜ
<jason_KR> autowiz: 말씀 감사. xMarks 랑 같이 써도 좋아요. 단, 처음 동기화때 시행착오 대비 빽업 우선.
<autowiz> OS 안가리고 지원한다는 그거 같습니다. 전에 말씀 해주셨던거 같아요. 이중 백업 할겸 시도 해봐야겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 옙, 크로스 플랫폼.
<drake_kr> 귀농이라...
<drake_kr> 처절한 이유 정도는 있어야 성공할듯 하네요
<drake_kr> 늑대꼬마처럼
<autowiz> ls -al /sys/bus/usb/drivers/hub
<autowiz> echo "4-0:1.0" > /sys/bus/usb/drivers/hub/unbind
<autowiz> echo "4-0:1.0" > /sys/bus/usb/drivers/hub/bind
<autowiz> 하면 허브랑 통신을 끊는거 같습니다. 파워는 몇가지 케이스가 더 있긴 한데 일단 키보드, 마우스 등을 뽑았다 꼽아도 인식하지 않습니다. 일단은 제가 의도한대로 잘 된거같습니다. 로컬에서 직접 부팅하는거는 제외하고  키보드나 USB 메모리 등을사용하지 못하게 할 수 있을거같습니다.
<bridgebot> <yellowstone> 슬랙 오늘 처음으로 써봅니다.
<bridgebot> <yellowstone> 아무도 없는 것 같군요 그럼 이만...
<drake_kr> 2분 기다린거면 오래 기다린듯
<bridgebot> <kimej> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hkeylocal> WSL을 체리트레일 아톰 시스템에 끼얹고 있습니다
<hkeylocal> 과연 빠릿하게 작동해 줄지...
<hkeylocal> gpd pocket이라고 우분투도 공식 지원되는 미니 노트북이긴 한데 드라이버 지원이 영 시원찮아서... 걍 윈도우나 써야죠
<hkeylocal> 아톰은 윈도우가 채고
<bridgebot> <kimej> 당신의 컴퓨터가 리눅스를 거부할때 이렇게 하면 쓸수 있다!
<bridgebot> <kimej> ???:WSL같은걸 끼얹나...?
<hkeylocal> 다행히 스무스하게 돌아가네요
<hkeylocal> WSL로 써야겠당...
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 불그미인가요
<Work^Seony> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 담주가 미국 최대의 명절이라 다들 분위기가 들뜨네요
<drake_kr> 까만 불금?
<Work^Seony> 블랙프라이데이는 걍 쇼핑하는 날이구요 ㅎㅎ 땡스기빙데이요...
<Work^Seony> 여기서는 그날 다들 가족들끼리 모여서 저녁 먹고 하니까...
<drake_kr> 뭐 추석같은
<drake_kr> 근데 개인추석
<Work^Seony> 네 글쵸... 미국에서 2개의 명절이 있는데, 하나가 떙스기빙데이이고 다른 하나는 크리스마스에요
<drake_kr> 아타리 ET가..
<drake_kr> 크리스마스 발매때문에..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이번에 블랙프라이 데이라고, 새로 나온지 몇주 안되는 게임을 50%씩 할인 때리네요
<Work^Seony> 2개 사놨는데, 하나 더 사다둘까말까 고민 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 음.. 스위치 100개만 사둘까..
<Work^Seony> 개인적으로 쓰시는데 그렇게 많이 필요하신가요? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 체리 청축 스위치로
<Work^Seony> 아 그 스위치가 그 스위치는 아니었꾼요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 조이스틱 만들어보려고요
<drake_kr> 곧 ys8이 나오는군요..
<Work^Seony> 그거 데모 받아서 해봤는데... 제 타입은 아니더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 인스턴스커피는 대체 뭘까요
<Work^Seony> 발음이 비슷해서 해깔렸나보네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 오늘은 고기를
<drake_kr> 먹어야겠어요
<Work^Seony> 그 고기가 그냥 육류를 의미하시나요 아니면 고기집에서 구워먹는 고기를 의미하시나요?
<drake_kr> 음.. 그냥 육류겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 으 빌어먹을 ACTIVEX
<Work^Seony> 거의 매일 육류 먹는거 아니었나요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 끼니마다 먹는거 같은데 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> !?!?
<drake_kr> 아닙니다만....
<Work^Seony> 저만 그런거군요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 김치대신 비프입니까
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그런가봐요
<drake_kr> 뭐 전 김치도 잘 안 묵어서...
<drake_kr> 지금 크림슾 하고 있어요
<Work^Seony> 저도 김치를 그냥 먹는 일은 별로 없고, 김치 찌개나 김치를 조리해서 먹는 음식으로만 먹는거 같네요
<drake_kr> 태레비에 보면 외국인 김치멕이기같은거 좀 안했으면..
<drake_kr> 지들도 밥이랑 먹는 김치를 왜 쌩으로 멕이는지 ㅡㅡ
<samahui_WS> 싸늘을 넘어서 추운 아침입니다~
<Work^Seony> 글쵸? 저도 그래요 ㅎㅎ...
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_WS> 새로 담근 겉저리는 생을로 먹을때 맛나죠...
<Work^Seony> 서양애들 보면, 매운걸 우리가 상상하는 걸 초월하게 못먹는 애들이 많거든요
<Work^Seony> 신라면도 매워서 죽을려고 할 정도인 애들이 많아서, 김치 함부로 먹이는거 진짜 좋지않죠...
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ 그러고보니 그렇네요
<samahui_WS> 신라면 외국에 판매되는건 국내용보다 덜 매운거로 아는데 그것도 맵다고 하는 친구들이 많았죠
<samahui_WS> 그래도 가끔씩 보면 엽떡이나 불닭볶으면 도전하는 사람들도 있더라고요
<samahui_WS> 뭐 내국인도 못먹는 사람 많습니다... 전 매운거 먹으면 위경련 일어나요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 외국에서 그 정도면, 나름 자기들딴에는 매운거 잘먹는다고 생각하는 애들이나 할 거에요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 예전에 제 사수였던 사람 와이프는, 매운맛 나는 음식이라면 아예 입에도 대지 않았거든요
<samahui_WS> 매운거 먹으면 땀흘리고 숨막히고 위아프고 나중에 배출시에도 쓰라리고.... 안먹는 사람은 안먹게 되는게 당연하죠
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 저는 나이 먹어서 그런가 이제는 매운거 먹으면 입은 괜찮은데 속이 아파요
<samahui_WS> 내 저도 입보다는 속이 너무 아파요
<samahui_WS> 그래서 피하게 되더군요... 정말 좋아는 하는데 전 먹으면 속이 뒤집히고 아파서 안먹게 되더라고요... 암도 무섭고요
<Work^Seony> 진짜 매운거 하면 어디서 꿀리지 않을 정도로 잘 먹었는데 이제는... ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 디진다닭꼬치
<samahui_WS> 전 매운거 좋아는 하지만 정말 좋아만 했었습니다... 먹으면 어릴때부터 다음날 속아리 난리 부르스인지라
<samahui_WS> 지금은 더더욱 못먹죠
<drake_kr> 아 오늘 볼케이노 치킨 먹을까
<drake_kr> 음식가지고 장난친 맛
<drake_kr> 히드라칰킨
<drake_kr> 내년 일본갈땐 틈새라면이랑 커피포트를 준비해가야겠어요
<drake_kr> 올해에는 일본에 정수기가 없어서 제대로 못 해줌..
#ubuntu-ko 2017-11-18
<twinsen_x> jason_KR: 지금은 win7이라서, 집구석 xerus ubuntu 노트북에서 https://weechat.org/ 써보겠습니다 :-)
<jason_KR> 많이 추천합니다. ^^
<drake_kr> jason_KR: 배고파여
<jason_KR> 거리나 가까우면 ㅠㅠ   ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 내일 합정
<jason_KR> 몇시?
<drake_kr> 5시쯤요
<jason_KR> 6시, 콜
<drake_kr> 넵 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 현 대표 부대표 보기로 했어요 같이 보시죠
<jason_KR> 뭐든 먹읍시다. ㅋ   ㅋㅋㅋ  autowiz PotatoGim 다 와~
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 어 뭐야 벙개하나요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> 헐~ 더? ㅋㅋㅋ    애들말로 개털되겠다.
<drake_kr> 와리깡 해야죠
<jason_KR> 풉 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 무한리필도 아닌데
<jason_KR> 영빈님은 안불렀는데...현 대표자격으로 53.
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ 원래 대표씨랑 보기로 한건데요
<jason_KR> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 우분투대통령
<drake_kr> 그나저나 스위치 110개, 스틱 4개 샀습니다..
<drake_kr> DiY 쪼이스틱 갑니당
<heloa> 안녕하세요
<heloa> 우분투 프로그램을 제거하고싶은데 어떻게해야하나요
<ahoops> 안녕하세요~
<ahoops> 주말이라 다들 조용하시군요.
#ubuntu-ko 2017-11-19
<nixone> 안녕하세요.
<nixone> 혹시 데이터베이스 잘 아시는분 있나요?
<nixone> 특히 테이블 스페이스 이용률 대해 질문하려고 합니다.
<nixone> 안녕하세요.
<nixone> 혹시 데이터베이스 잘 아시나요?
<bridgebot> <kimej> 요새 서울 올 일이많네요 (돈이 많이 깨지는중…)
<bridgebot> <kimej> 오늘도 서울입니다
<bridgebot> <kimej> 세운상가쪽에 데니스 홍 박사님이 뭔가를 한다길래 가볼까 했더니 여기랑 완전 반대더라구요 ㅠ
<nixone> 저기 혹시 데이터베이스 잘 아시나요?
<nixone> <kimej>님 혹시 데이터베이스 잘 아시나요?
<jason_KR> nixone: 우선 이곳 대화방 토픽=주제일 읽어 보시기 바라고요. 또
<nixone> 토픽=주제일
<jason_KR> 토픽 = 주제"     주제에도 있습니다만, ^^ ~에 대해서 아세요? 라고 묻지 마시고  걍 질문을 하면 됩니다. 그리고
<jason_KR> 그 ~질문에 대해서 답을 아는 분이 그 글을 본다면 답을 드릴 것이고, 약 1~2시간 기다려도 답이 없다면, 모르거나 여기 대화창을  아니보고 있는 중입니다. ^^
<nixone> 답변 감사합니다.
<jason_KR> 에구~ 답은 아니고요, 걍 대화창 사용 요령중 일부 입니다.
<bridgebot> <kimej> DB쪽은 잘 모르겠네요 ㅠ
<nixone> 헐... ㅠㅠ
<jason_KR> 아시겠지만, 질문할 땐 운영체제, 질문의 응용프로그램 버젼/판번호, 등등등 환경을 서술해야지~ 정확한 답을 받을 겁니다. ^^
<nixone> jason_KR 님 좋은 정보 감사합니다.
<nixone> 회사에서 데이터베이스 테이블스페이스 점검하는데 테이블 스페이스 사용량 조회 파일크기, 최대크기, 이용률이 무슨뜻이지 모르겠어요. 설명해줘도 어렵게 들려서 잘 이해가 안갑니다. ㅠㅠ
<jason_KR> 회사 컴 운영체제? DB App 은 뭐여요?
<nixone> 오라클 DB요.
<jason_KR> 구글링은 해 보셨? ^^
<nixone> 이미 해봤는데요. 개념 설명은 없고, 명령어만 기술되어 있어요.
<nixone> 명령어가 바로 이겁니다.
<nixone> SELECT A.TABLESPACE_NAME,          to_char(round((SUM (A.USER_BYTES) / 1024 / 1024 / 1024), 2), 990.99) || 'G'  "Used",          to_char(round((b.BYTES / 1024 / 1024 / 1024), 2), 990.99) || 'G'  "FileSize",          round((SUM (A.MAXBYTES) / 1024 / 1024 / 1024), 2) || 'G' "MaxSize",          to_char(round(decode( sum(A.USER_BYTES), 0, 0, 100- (b.BYTES / SUM (A.USER_BYTES)) * 100),2), 990.99) || '%'  "USED(%)"     FROM DBA_DATA_FILES
<nixone> 헉...;;
<jason_KR> 제 답은 도움이 안됩니다. 아마 듣보잡'이겠고, 지금부터의 제 글을 보는 다른 분들은 웃고 말겠지만, dBase II부터 시작해서 dBase IV 까지만 쓰고 그 후 R-Base 부터는 실용에서 쓰지를 않았거든요. 하지만, 파일크기, 등 위 말씀은 위키에서 충분히 답을 구할 수 있을 것 같아요.
<nixone> 위키요? ???
<jason_KR> 위키백과 사전,  구글링 할 때, 검색 조건에 한글 위키 또는 영어가 편하면 wiki 해 보세요. ㅠㅠ
<nixone> 아... 그런 뜻이었구요...;;
<nixone> 다른 주제로 얘기 해볼게요. 아직도 윈도우서버 2003 쓰는 회사 있습니다...;;
<jason_KR> 충분히....많은 이유로 그럴 수 많쵸. ㅎㅎㅎ (말씀에 딴지는 아니고요 ^^)
<nixone> 솔직히 조금 불만이 있습니다.  첫째는 윈도우 구버전을 사용한다는 것. 둘째, 리눅스를 사용하지 않는다는 것....
<nixone> 윈도우 서버 2003 지원기간이 끝났는데도 아직도 사용하는 것은 문제가 있다고 생각합니다.
<jason_KR> 아마도, 업그레이드/업데이트/마이그레션'할 기술/인력이 없어서?
<jason_KR> +비용
<nixone> 맞습니다. 비용 때문입니다.
<nixone> 한번 악성코드 걸려봐야!! 아... 국내 기업은 정신 안차리겠네요...
<nixone> 사고나면 죄송하다고 얘기 한다음에 끝...
<bridgebot> <kimej> 사고나면 담당자가 피해보상을 하는게 현실…
<nixone> 갑자기 헬조선 증후군이 생기려고 해요 ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> <kimej> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nixone> 한국이 제일 해킹 많이 당하는 국가 인것 같아요.
<nixone> 거기서 끝나지 않고 기업과 금융위원회-금융감독원은 엔프로텍트나 안랩세이프 트랜잭션이 안전하다고 강제 설치 타령하고, 공인인증서 타령하고요.
<nixone> 공인인증서 쓰는 나라는 한국만 사용하고요...  인터넷 뱅킹 이용시 보안프로그램 강제 설치도 한국만 해요
<nixone> 언제 동료가 점검하는데 안랩세이프 트랜잭션을 설치 및 실행해야 점검이 가능해요 ㅠㅠ
<nixone> 정정할게요. 언제 동료가 점검하는거 옆에서 봤는데요.  안랩세이프 트랜잭션을 설치 및 실행해야 점검이 가능해요 ㅠㅠ
<nixone> 전 연봉이 2000이에요. 전 비민이에요. ㅠㅠ
<nixone> 전 빈민이에요 ㅠㅠ
<nixone> 설마 연봉 2000이 빈민에 공감이 안 가시는건 아니겠죠?
<jason_KR> ㅋㅋㅋ
<nixone> 연봉 2000에 매달 교통비 20~30만, 식사비, 커피값 등을 떼면 얼마 안남을 거예요...
<nixone> 어쩔수 없어요. 내년이면 나이 서른둘 윽!...X_X
<nixone> 아이티 뱅크 다니는데 1년이라는 시간과 약320만원을 낭비 했어요...
<nixone> 아이티 뱅크가 엉터리로 교육한다는 사실을 늦게 접했어요. ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아이티뱅크가 또...
<bridgebot> <kimej> 서울대 근처 먹을만한데가 어디가 있을까요
<nixone> 저는 서울에 살지 않아서 모르겠어요...;;
<bridgebot> <kimej> 이왕이면 싸고 많이주고 맛있고 건강하고 안전한...(읍읍)
<nixone> 확실한건 kbs vj 특공대에서 나오는건 신뢰성이 많이 떨어진다는...
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 망고플레이트나 다이닝코드 앱 한번 뒤져봐요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <kimej> TV에서 나온 맛집은 일단 거릅니다 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 흠 뭐가 좋을지...
<bridgebot> <kimej> 선택장애가 온다... 으으
<nixone> 그럼 전 이만...
<hkeylocal> 오늘 날씨 진짜 춥나 보네요... 밖에 나가기 겁납니다ㅜㅜ
<jason_KR> drake_kr: 오늘 18시 합정 확인하면서, 저 17시도 좋아요.
<drake_kr> 네 저도 이제 나가봐야죠..
<drake_kr> 아 존나 춥다
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 오늘부터 지역팀 지원을 받습니다. 지원 방법은 위키 문서를 참고해 주세요. :slightly_smiling_face:
<bridgebot> <youngbin> https://wiki.ubuntu-kr.org/index.php/%EC%A7%80%EC%97%AD%ED%8C%80_%EC%9A%B4%EC%98%81_%EB%B0%A9%EC%B9%A8
<bridgebot> <erish2150> 안녕하세요~ 이메일 통하여 처음 가입했습니다 :)
<bridgebot> <erish2150> 일본 한국 변환 프로젝트는 c나 c++이 실력이 초보여도 괜찮을까요?
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 다들 저녁 드셨는지요
<soyeomul> 날씨가 점점 추워집니다 오늘!
<soyeomul> 오곡들판에 볏짚단을 다 우사로 날랐어요.
<soyeomul> 오곡들 평해들은 끝.
<soyeomul> 내일 남산들로 출격합니다.
<soyeomul> 남산들과 월송들만 운반하면 올해 볏짚작업 끝납니다.
<soyeomul> 내일 볏짚작업으로 이만 자러 갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 수고하세요~~~~~
<__Ang__Gimmochi> I think linux is so gui-friendly that I do not want to use windows.
<drake_kr> 으으
<bridgebot> <youngbin> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 오프라인 모임 참여가 안되는 관계로 변환 프로젝트참여는 fail…
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 그럼 온라인으로 열심히 참여하심 되죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 오프라인 모임 참여는 의무가 아닌것입니까?
<drake_kr> 아 뒤질뻔했네요
<drake_kr> 대표님 무서우심
<bridgebot> <youngbin> ????
<bridgebot> <youngbin> @erish2150 답변이 많이 늦었습니다만, 지금 있는 멤버분들도 입력기 구조 등에 대해 잘 알지는 못하셔서, 괜찮을 듯 싶어요. 프로젝트 초반에 학습을 많이 해야 할 겁니다.
<guiplz> 우분투 gui 도와주실분 계신가요..
<drake_kr> 오전 3시 반에 3분 기다리다 나갔네
<drake_kr> 이기적인거라 해야 하나..
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2019-11-11
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <draco> 한마디로 진입장벽 대박인 게임 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 뭐 꼭 그렇진 않아요.  고등학생들도 하는데요...
<Seony> 그냥 소문만 무성할뿐, 게임은 게임일뿐입니다...
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <draco> 고등학생들도 한다고 쉬운 게임은 아니라고요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <draco> 어째튼 저도 다시 해볼 생각입니다. 맨날 2,3일 하고 접고 그래서 이번엔 얼마나 갈려나
<Seony> 전에 키우시던게 있으면 괜찮은데 새로 하시는 거면 저한테 버디 받고 시작하세요
<Seony> 버디 받으면 스킬포인트 백만 받고 시작할 수 있거든요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <draco> 몇일 안키워서 상관없긴 한데, 게임을 스팀계정 쓸수 있으면 스팀만 쓰자는 주의라...
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <draco> 스킬포인트야 뭐 그냥 시간 줄여주는 것 뿐이고요.
<Seony> 그 시간이 얼마나 절실한데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 돈 필요하심 말씀하세요 좀 보태드릴게요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <draco> ㅎㅎㅎ 네.
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <draco> 아마 제가 게임하는 스타일 보시면 답답해 하실듯.
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <draco> 온라인게임에서 솔플하기, 아무도 안하는 짓 하기가 취미라서요. ㅋㅋㅋ
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <draco> 보통 RPG게임 들어가면 한두달 정도는 레벨업도 안하고 혼자 가만히 서 있거나, 나무만 베거나, 근처 동물들하고 놀거나 그래요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이브는 혼자 하면 재미없어서 금방 때려치실 거에요.  제가 괜찮은 콥 하나 추천해드릴테니 그리로 들어가세요
<Seony> 평균연령대도 꽤 높고 현업 IT 하시는 분들도 많고 그래서 채팅하는 재미도 있어요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <draco> 네. 고맙습니다
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-11-12
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <draco> 이브 온라인 오늘 패치노트에 한국어 들어가 있네. 저녁 8시 정기점검 끝나면 적용되겠군요
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 오늘 패치됩니다
<Seony> 몇주 전만 해도 이브온라인 네이버 카페에 올라오는 글이 하루에 2-3개였는데, 최근 며칠 사이에 하루에 100개가 넘는 글이 올라와서 따라가기도 힘들어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이제 한 1주일 후면 정상 복귀될 듯 ㅋ
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <draco> 1주일이면 호기심에 새로 시작한 뉴비들 다 포기인가요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 개발사 사장이 직접 프레젠테이션한 공식 자료에 의하면, 신규 유입자의 90%가 한 달이 되기 전에 접는다더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <draco> 진입장벽 대박인거 맞잖아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 웃기는 건, 개발사 사장이 자기 게임이 어렵기로 유명하다는 것에 대한 자부심도 있다고 하더라구요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <draco> 그게 유지가 되면 자부심이지만, 지금처럼 동접자수가 점차 하향세이면, 몇년후엔 위험할텐데요...음...
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <draco> https://eve-offline.net/?server=tranquility 이거 정확한지 모르겠지만, 연초엔 동접이 3만 수준이었는데, 이젠 2만이네요
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요? 반갑습니다.
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <draco> 안녕하세요
<foxmask> ^^
<Seony> 요즘도 3만 넘어요
<Seony> 일요일만요 ㅎㅎ
<foxmask> jason_KR: this morning I was looking for the translation of 'like this' or 'as' in korean ? for example a zebra is like a horse without stripes :)
<jason_KR> 예, "~처럼", "~같이" ^^
<foxmask> 고맙습니다
<jason_KR> in fact, = 사실,   a horse is like a zebra without stripes  :D
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <draco> 카페 말씀하셔서 가입했네요 ㅎㅎ
<foxmask> jason_KR: right
<Seony> 음... 이브온라인이 불과 몇주 전까지만 해도 늘 보이던 사람들만 보이고 커뮤니티에 글 올라오는 것도 반 페이지 될까말까할 정도였는데 어제부터 시간당 수백개의 글이 올라오는 거 보니까 뭔가 제가 알던 게임이 아닌 거 같아서 굉장히 낯설고 이상하네요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2019-11-13
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <draco> 어제 korean 채팅창에 사람 500명 넘게 있던데요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 대부분 도배로 난장판
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <ihavnoth> 거기는 사람 많네요
<Seony> 어제 채팅창 폭발했었죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 채팅이 도저히 안되는 수준이라 껐다가 오늘 보니까 가라앉았더라구요
<razGon__> 모닝요
<razGon__> 헉.
<razGon__> 제가 바쁜 사이에.ㅋ
<razGon__> 갑자기 한류열풍?ㅎ
<razGon__> 어제 컨테이너인 https://ide.goorm.io/ 이곳이 서버 다운났는데요. 뭔가 일이있은듯.
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <draco> @Seony 님 이브온라인 카페글 읽고 있는데 재미있는거 많네요
<Seony> 카페라면... IT 얘기죠?
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <pytell> 이브 벌써 한글화 됐네요 내일 되는줄 알았는데
<Seony> 네 유저들도 내일인줄 알았는데 어제 NDA가 풀려서 알게됐어요
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<razGon__> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8r1TWzfAGSk
<Seony> 이브 영상이네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저 영상에서 말하는 Fraternity라는 세력이 중국인을 이루어진 얼라이언스인데, 인원 규모가 만명이 넘는 거대한 세력이에요
<Seony> 로지 = Logistics = 일반적인 온라인게임에서의 힐러
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <draco> 으잉?
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <draco> 이브 온라인 음성까지 한국어 더빙됐네요.
<foxmask> is it a video game ?
<foxmask> (the youtube link)
<foxmask> found Eveonline
<Seony> foxmask: yes, it's a pc game, which is very famous and popular in europe.  if you ever heard about $3 million warfare in video game, that's it.
<razGon__> 모닝요
<razGon__> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StELRBhzruM
<razGon__> 긴박한 전투상황.ㅋ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 라즈곤님 이브온라인 시작하셨나요?
<Seony> 이브 영상으로 인사를 시작하시네요 ㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2019-11-14
<Nester> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuuiYuUq0HU
<Seony> 한국어 나레이션 공식 소개영상
<razGon__> Seony: 하고는 싶지만, 하게 되면 진짜 물아 일체 될까ㅣ봐.ㅠㅠ
<razGon__> 아내가 첫째임신햇을때 대항해시대온라인 폐인처럼 보냇는데 그때 일나는줄.
<Seony> @razGon__: ㅋㅋ 다들 그렇게 얘기하지만 실제로는...  1주일 후에 게임 지우실 걸요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon__> 예 진입장벽이 높아서용
<razGon__> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAo5jgxDN8U
<razGon__> 무슨 동아리소개영상.ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <pytell> 개발사가 직접 밝히기로는 뉴비중에5%만이 정착한다고.... ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 네 사장이 직접 얘기했어요.  1달 후에 살아남는 뉴비가 5%라고...
<Seony> 근데 사실 제가 이브 하게된 계기가, 게임이 어렵다고 한 게 결정적이어서... ㅎㅎ
<foxmask> Seony: no I never heard about it. I'm not a fan of MMORGP, only FPS like CounterStrike, CallOfDuty
<foxmask> 안녕하세요 ^^
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 볏짚작업 마치고 저녁소여물 주고서 접속했어요~
<soyeomul> 밖이 너무 추우니깐 집안이 엄청 따뜻하다는 느낌이 드는 저녁밤입니다
<foxmask> soyeomul: what is your job ?
<soyeomul> 오!
<soyeomul> foxmask: 안녕하세요 전 농사꾼입니다. Hi i am farmer.
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/hanwoo 이곳이 저의 작업기록입니다. 농장일지이기도 하구요,,,
<foxmask> 좋아요
<foxmask> 쇠고기가 얼마나 있습니까?
<soyeomul> 예 소는 100마리 있구요, 소고기는 저에게 없습니다.
<soyeomul> 소고기 == 쇠고기
<soyeomul> 음 좀 더 정확히하면 116마리입니다.
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/hanwoo/blob/master/000jgh.txt 소 목록 현재 116두.
<soyeomul> s/소목록/소명부/g
<foxmask> 한국을위한 큰 농장입니까, 작은 규모입니까?
<soyeomul> 음... 중간 규모입니다.
<foxmask> ok;)
<soyeomul> "소 목록" 대신 "소 명부"로 정정한건 소를 의인화하고 싶었네요~
<soyeomul> 소를 사람만큼 소중히 대우하고 싶다는 저의 마음이었어요~
<foxmask> google translate give me the same words for "소 목록" / "소 명부" : list of cow
<foxmask> ^^
<soyeomul> 예 같습니다 어떤 단어에 관한 느낌 같은게 조금씩 차이가 있어요.. 이건 진짜 미묘한 차이인지라 문화까지 이해를 해야지만 이해할 수 있는 굉장히 깊은곳입니다.
<soyeomul> 다시 보강합니다.
<soyeomul> s/문화/역사+문화/g
<soyeomul> 아 이제 되었네요,,,
<foxmask> 예
<foxmask> I hope that the life of a Farmer is not too hard
<soyeomul> 고마워요^^^
<foxmask> We can leave and eat because of you ^^
<foxmask> We can live and eat because of you ^^
<soyeomul> 오 ... 그 말이 마음에서 우러나온 말씀이라면 정말로 감사드립니다^^^
<foxmask> 예 , 진실이야 ^^
<soyeomul> ^_^))//
<foxmask> I see a weblog project on you gitlab account ; do you have a website about your farm ? or it is something different ?
<soyeomul> 농장에 관한 특별한 블로그나 사이트는 없어요. 그게 다입니다. https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/weblog
<foxmask> ok
<foxmask> soyeomul: 나는 당신과 논의하게되어 기쁘다 *<:o)
<soyeomul> 감사합니다^^^
<soyeomul> https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=30863#p129383 (오늘 작업 사진입니다)
<foxmask> 나는 보았다 https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/stuff/blob/master/20190605_115841.jpg
<foxmask> the road broken by the water ; terrible
<foxmask> 태풍
<foxmask> Farm Party ^_^
<soyeomul> 예^^^ 대한민국 농촌의 일상입니다~
<jason_KR> 병희님, 반갑습니다. fox mask 님은 프랑스인이어요. 알고 있었어요?
<jason_KR> 병희님, 반갑습니다. fox mask 님은 한글을 배우는 프랑스인이어요. 알고 있었어요?
<soyeomul> 재준님 꾸벅
<jason_KR> hi~ good 2 C U. fox mask
<soyeomul> 넵 폭스마스크님 아얄씨 로그보고 알고 있었어요~
<jason_KR> ^^
<foxmask> jason_KR: 고맙습니다 ^^
<soyeomul> 프랑스하면 전 딱 하나 생각나는 오픈소스 해커가 있어요.. Julien Dansou ;;; 파이썬/이맥스 해커 프랑스 국적.
<soyeomul> s/Dansou/Danjou/g
<jason_KR> 전혀 몰라요.
<foxmask> 닉네임이 어떻게 작성되는지 알게되어 기쁘다 ^^
<soyeomul> foxmask: 예 전 소여물(soyeomul) 입니다^^
<jason_KR> So YeoMul = Cow Foods ?
<soyeomul> 재준님 맞아요~
<soyeomul> 잠시 넷스플릿 이 발생해서 재접했습니다
<soyeomul> https://julien.danjou.info/ <-- 프랑스 오픈소스 해커
<jason_KR> So YeoMul = 소 여물 = Cow Foods ?  아마 fox mask 님도 읽을 수 있습니다.
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 넷스플릿후 다시 합쳐졌네요~
<soyeomul> 아아아 맥주 한잔 했더니 졸리네요;;;
<soyeomul> s/한잔/한캔/g
<foxmask> ^^
<foxmask> 때때로 나는 칵테일 소다와 소주를 마신다
<soyeomul> 소주? 소주는 한국 술인데요?
<soyeomul> 소주 엄청 독해서 전 잘 못 마십니다;;;
<jason_KR> 곡주(막걸리)> 떠서 약주 > 걸러서 청주 > 증류해서 소주.....한국 고유 술 아닙니다. ㅎ
<foxmask> In France we have https://kmartvn.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/Ruou-soju-chum-churum-vi-tao-600x600.jpg
<foxmask> it is not very strong
<jason_KR> 헐~
<jason_KR> ㅠㅠ <--- 눈물 모양, shape of tear dropping.
<foxmask> :D
<soyeomul> 처음처럼...
<jason_KR> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> LoL
<foxmask> lol
<soyeomul> 아고 전 맥주에 취해서 이만 자러가야할까바요~
<jason_KR> C ya~
<soyeomul> 폭스마스크님이랑 재준님이랑 모두들 존 밤요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<foxmask> change nothing :)
<soyeomul> ^^
<foxmask> 커피 브레이크
<foxmask> (it's 2pm here)
<jason_KR> 나 (직업도) 마찬가지지만, 소여물님 직업도 Ubuntu(Linux)와는 거리가 있음.
<jason_KR> take a rest 4 U.
<samahui> 안녕하세요~ 좋은 아침 입니다. 오랜만에 얼굴 비추러 왔습니다.
<Seony> 안녕하세요 사마휘님 무지 오랫만이네요
<samahui> 네 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 잘 지내셨죠? ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 일 덕분에 완전 차단된 생활하다가 이번에 다른 곳으로 옮겨서 다시 접속할 수 있게 되었네요.
<samahui> 오늘은 출장이 있어서 ㅜㅜ 오랜만에 왔는데 짧게 있다가 가네요. 나중에 다시 들어 올께요~
<Seony> 넵 나중에 또 뵈요
<samahui> 즐거운 하루 보내세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2019-11-15
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<razGon__> 모닝요.
<razGon__> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8D7U1KpKnCg
<razGon__> 이거 참..땡기는데 무섭습니다.
<razGon__> 전문용어가 너무 많이 나와서.ㅋ
<Seony> 안녕하세요.  걱정 안하셔도 되는게... 무료 계정은 스킬 하나 찍는데 최소 몇시간에서 며칠씩 걸리기 때문에 빠지고 싶어도 빠지시기가 어려울 거에요.  원래 이브는 천천히 하는 게임이라...
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon__> Seony: 저 예전에 오메가 계정으로 햇었죠. 근데 그때 넘바빠서... 게다가 애들도...ㅠㅠ
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <draco> 전 당분간 알파로 하려구요 ㅋㅋ
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<foxmask> 비가오고 추워요 - 가을
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <draco> https://cafe.naver.com/evekor/7815 와 부럽네요 ㅋ
<jason_KR> 프랑스도 비가 오는군요? 한국, 서울도 새벽부터 비가 옵니다. 여기도 추워요.
<foxmask> jason_KR: 예
<foxmask> jason_KR: 프랑스어로 우리는 "강아지의 시간"이라고 말합니다 (나쁜 시간을 말합니다)
<jason_KR> 아~
<foxmask> we have a lot of stupid expressions :)
<jason_KR> 그래요? ㅎ  나는 반대로 생각합니다. Oldies but Goodies.
<foxmask> " to not cut a hair in 4 " means "avoiding complicated things" :)
<jason_KR> Xcellent Xpressions, too.
<foxmask> one other for soyeomul : it's rainning like a cow which pees (it's raining a lot)
<foxmask> in english they say "it's raining cats and dogs"
<jason_KR> Ya~ U R right. Cat and Dogs.    <--- 아주 오랜만에 듣습니다.
<foxmask> ^^
<foxmask> i like the expression 오랜만에 ; when you did not see a friend for a long time.
<jason_KR> 예, ^^   오랜만이야~ (+반가움) ~같은 표현 "Long time no see, man~"
<foxmask> ^^
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 불금입니다~
<foxmask> when do we use  "불금입니다" instead of "지금" ?
<Seony> 불금 means like "it's crazy Friday".
<Seony> actually 불 means kinda "burning"; so it could be "it's burning Friday".
<foxmask> I know 불 because of a korean dish I love - 불고기 :D
<foxmask> I understand :)
<Seony> ah yeah right 불 means also fire
<foxmask> 눈이 내리고있다
<jason_KR> Seony: G'morning?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 금용일 아침?
<Seony> 넵 그렇습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 바쁜 시간이죠?
<Seony> 지금은 괜찮아요
<jason_KR> (묻지도 않은 얘기지만) 시간에 쫓기는 원고 작업이 있어서...야근중, ㅠㅠ   30분내로 마치고 귀가하렵니다.
<Seony> 아... 늦은 시간까지 피곤하시겠네요
<razGon__> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-11-16
<jason_KR> 좋은 아침입니다.   안개가 좀 안습
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<foxmask> HelloTalk 맛있다, 나는 재미있다,  잘 자요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-11-17
<soyeomul> 비오는 일요일저녁 소여물 주고 왔어요~
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 밤늦게 까지 비가 오더니 아침에는 그쳐서 다행입니다 ㅎㅎ
